# Venezuela Casi Todo en Uno: Crisis inducida por la Dictadura Socialista



## Arepa (5 Ago 2018)

*Esta es la Venezuela chavista, la que creyó una vez que un hombre se convertiría en su salvador y que ahora purga sus culpas con hambre, miseria y destrucción. En esta Venezuela pagan todos, los que creyeron y los que jamás lo hicieron:

Venezuela huida de un estado fallido. - YouTube

Estamos así:

SERVICIOS PÚBLICOS: Luz, Agua Internet cuestan céntimos de dólar, la dictadura no invirtió en mantener las infraestructuras y ahora que no hay dinero (por que se lo robaron) pues el tema nos pasa factura. El transporte es tema aparte.

Crisis en el transporte público:
Sin transporte público en Venezuela









ELECTRICIDAD:

Estado Zulia, con 30 grados y apagones de nueve horas por día

AGUA:
Sin agua en el grifo, otra cara de la crisis en Venezuela

Sin embargo en el Estado Aragüa, se inauguró el mes pasado un Parque Acuatico con una inversión de 10 millones de dólares (fondos Públicos)

Inversión destinada al parque acuático en Aragua podría solucionar la mitad de los problemas del Acueducto Regional del Centro


INTERNET: 

 Vivir sin Internet: Cantv desconecta a Venezuela



SALUD:

Niños desnutridos:






Junio 2018: Elizabeth Salazar, paciente con cáncer, muestra su seno izquierdo severamente afectado por la falta de tratamiento. Llora por las “irresponsables respuestas” que le dan las autoridades del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro[/SIZE]


11 niños murieron por serratia marcescens en Hospital Pediátrico Agustín Zubillaga

Cuatro de cada cinco niños evaluados por Cáritas tienen algún grado de desnutrición

En Venezuela la gente muere por falta de medicinas


Los militares controlan el negocio del hambre, las empresas básicas, el contrabando de gasolina y un largo etc:







Inseguridad:

7 razones para calificar a Venezuela como un "Estado mafioso"

Libertad de Expresión, preso por tuitear:
Este es Pedro Patricio Jaimes Criollo el administrador de @AereoMeteo quien publicó la ruta del avión presidencial el #3M cuando Nicolas Maduro viajó a #Aragua, fue detenido por [MENTION=586477]sebi[/MENTION]Noficial el #10M, 7 días después de aquella publicación


















CORRUPCIÓN:

Chavismo echó al traste más de $35,000 millones en megatrama de corrupción con Odebrecht

“Bolichicos” acusados en Miami de lavar $1,200 millones de fraude cambiario venezolano

NARCOTRÁFICO:







En esta web pueden encontrar los audios de todos los capítulos con las respectivas transcripciones de los diálogos.

Las periodistas venezolanas Adriana Núñez y Jessica Carrillo lograron conseguir audios y videos presentados en el juicio contra Efraín Campos Flores y Franqui Flores de Freitas, sobrinos de la pareja presidencial venezolana en Estados Unidos por narcotráfico.

En 2017 ambos fueron hallados culpables de traficar 800 kilos de droga hacia Estados Unidos, un año después de ser detenidos en Haití.

Las reporteras juntaron al material en una página web http://porquesoyflores.com/ donde puede escuchar los audios que llevaron al tribunal a declararlos culpables. 

'El Primer Encuentro' el audio de la conversación de los 'Narcosobrinos' donde confiesan que quieren dinero para la campaña de Cilia Flores en 2015.

ECONOMÍA:


Alfredo Serrano Mancilla, el Español que Mueve los Hilos de la Economía Venezolana 

El FMI prevé para Venezuela una inflación de 1.000.000 % este año

Maduro quitará cinco ceros al bolívar en lugar de los tres que habían sido anunciados

Venezolanos Pierden Dinero al ir a Trabajar
[/SIZE]*







LA GENTE HUYE Y MUCHOS CHAVISTAS LO HACEN:

*Cúcuta: salida de emergencia*








*De las Empresas Propiedad del Estado se desconoce información importante, en su funcionamiento reina la opacidad, la falta de transparencia y de rendición de cuentas* #EPE #SOE https://goo.gl/fQy4v9 







*
El Gobierno venezolano tiene empresas en todos los sectores y no solo en los que son considerados estratégicos. Resulta imposible creer que el Gobierno central no estaba al tanto del quiebre de la empresas críticas como las del sector alimentos https://t.co/n1RN3ijBx7* 






[/B]


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ago 2018)

Mira terrorista de la CIA, vete a preparar drones con goma dos. Sois la misma puta escoria que los follacabras del ISIS a sueldo de los gUSAnos.


----------



## Arepa (5 Ago 2018)

Polepole dijo:


> Mira terrorista de la CIA, vete a preparar drones con goma dos. Sois la misma puta escoria que los follacabras del ISIS a sueldo de los gUSAnos.



Gracias por la bienvenida 

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:03 ----------

*#ATENTADO MADURO
España expresa su “firme condena” frente al “fallido atentado” contra Maduro. Es el único país europeo que lo ha hecho*

El Parlamento Europeo no reconoció las elecciones de la ANC y mucho menos reconoció a Maduro electo como Presidente, pero la España Socialista de Pedro Sánchez si lo hace.







---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:04 ----------

*Protestas 2017| Compañero de Xiomara Scott: “No puede ser que en este país los asesinatos queden impunes”*







*“Hacemos un llamado al pueblo de Venezuela y al gremio de enfermería a mantenerse firmes en la lucha por la democracia, en honor a nuestros colegas que han caído producto de la violencia generada por seres humanos sin escrúpulos que se niegan a oír la voz del pueblo en su grito de libertad. En honor a Xiomara Scott”

Comunicado del Colegio de Profesionales de la Enfermería del Distrito Capital

La mayor parte de su tiempo lo pasaba en dos centros de salud pública. Xiomara Soledad Scott, de 60 años, vivía en el 23 de Enero, en Caracas, y era enfermera jubilada de los hospitales Dr. Miguel Pérez Carreño y Dr. Ricardo Baquero González (conocido como Periférico de Catia), pero el domingo 16 de julio de 2017 pasó de ser trabajadora a paciente. Minutos más tarde se convirtió en víctima de homicidio, cuando un proyectil le impactó en las costillas mientras estaba en la avenida Sucre, a pocos metros de la Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Carmen, en Catia, al oeste de la capital venezolana, luego de participar en la consulta popular convocada por la Mesa de la Unidad Democrática (MUD) en rechazo a la asamblea nacional constituyente y al gobierno de Nicolás Maduro. Durante ese hecho, 4 mujeres y un hombre resultaron heridos.*

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:07 ----------

*Protestas 2017 | Tony Canelón, la víctima que relató su propia tortura*







*El joven, el primero que murió en manos de los guardias nacionales durante las movilizaciones de 2017, cayó el 13 de abril del año pasado en Lara, el estado donde estos efectivos cometieron la mayor cantidad de asesinatos: 10 en total. Los victimarios, a pesar de haber sido solicitados por las autoridades, fueron trasladados a otras zonas y gozan de libertad plena

Fue torturado y estuvo dos días hospitalizado, murió el 13 de abril a las 3:00 am. Fue el tercer caído en Lara en el contexto de las protestas contra Nicolás Maduro del año pasado, aunque los disparos de perdigón que lo mataron los recibió el mismo día que las otras víctimas: Miguel Ángel Colmenárez y Brayan Principal. Por su muerte se libraron 14 órdenes de captura en contra de funcionarios de la GNB, quienes hoy en día siguen libres.*

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:08 ----------

*Hace un año fue la instalación de la ANC, un cartón de huevos costaba 33.500 Bs, hoy cuesta 7.500.000 Bs Salario Mínimo integral 5.196.000,00 Bs./ El Chavismo arruinó a Venezuela*







*Hace un año un kilo de arroz costaba 17.500 Bs, hoy cuesta 1.400.000 Bs. Hace una año la ANC prometió controlar los precios*


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ago 2018)

Las fotos de niños desnutridos son de Colombia.


----------



## Arepa (5 Ago 2018)

*Primera foto: Capitalismo y Libre mercado.

Segunda foto: Comunismo, miseria, muerte y atraso.

Ambas fotos en el mismo lugar, pero en un tiempo específico.*













---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:19 ----------

*Venezuela Colpasa y sus niños mueren de hambre*

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:20 ----------








---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:23 ----------




Polepole dijo:


> Las fotos de niños desnutridos son de Colombia.



Tranquilo no te agobies todo es mentira, en Venezuela el país donde nací y vivo todo está muy bien, pero la cía y rajoy me pagan para que publique esto y haga quedar mal al socialismo.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:26 ----------

*Renunciar a Venezuela para no acostarse con hambre*

En Venezuela, 8 millones de personas ingieren dos o menos comidas al día. ¿Irse a Colombia para sobrevivir o quedarse para morir de hambre? Para algunas madres la segunda no es una opción. Historias desde un comedor comunitario en Cúcuta.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 15:28 ----------

Así están 6 adolescentes de 14 que se encuentran en la casa hogar Sr. Ruíz Catuchi #Maracaibo. Carecen de alimentos, medicamentos, pañales, ropa. @willy_casanova @OmarPrietoGob tampoco tienen agua. Los vecinos ayudan con cisterna pero ya se hace cuesta arriba



















Twitter







---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 16:02 ----------

*Artículo Resumido:*

*Forjadores de muerte: Los ocho bloques criminales que actúan impunemente en Venezuela*







Los criminales ahora actúan de forma más organizada y se dividen para infringir miedo y terror. El criminalista y abogado, Fermín Mármol García, ha afirmado que *en Venezuela operan ocho bloques, que no obedecen a ninguna autoridad y que se manejan a su antojo, activando las alarmas del crimen en el país.*


*Primer bloque: Bandas y “megabandas”​*





Estas son las que se dedican a cometer delitos comunes, orquestados mayoritariamente por jóvenes. Las megabandas son estructuras delincuenciales más organizadas que tienen bajo su poder a más de 400 hombres, disponen de armas de guerras y dominan varias zonas.


*Segundo bloque: Colectivos armados y violentos​*



Los colectivos armados y violentos son un grupo ideologizado, integrado por personas que tienen el control territorial de una zona, infringiendo temor a costa de “patrocinio gubernamental”, según Mármol García.

*Tercer bloque: “Los Boliches” o Frente Bolivariano de Liberación​*




​
El pasado 26 de enero del año en curso en los alrededores de la AN, en el centro de Caracas, explotaron cuatro cajas, contentivas con panfletos de las autodenominadas Fuerzas Bolivarianas de Liberación (FBL). En el material colocaron un mensaje: “Continuemos el 23 de Enero: nuevamente la sombra de Páez se yergue sobre nuestro pueblo y nuestro proceso. Nuevamente la traición y la felonía se erigen esta vez en forma de pacto para desmontar el proceso bolivariano”, refiriéndose directamente a la nueva instauración del Parlamento, dominado por opositores.


*Cuarto bloque: Los seudosindicatos de la construcción y la minería​*




Este grupo se ha encargado de cometer crímenes impunemente contra sus mismos miembros, matando solo por rivalidades sindicales. Es común la muerte de presidentes de sindicatos y de otros miembros, a manos de sicarios que son pagados por sindicalistas.

fbl comunicado mayo 2013 - YouTube


*Quinto bloque: El Pranato​*




Según el criminalista Mármol García el “70% del sistema penitenciario del país está bajo el control de los pranes”. Informó *que de los 38 centros penitenciarios que se encuentran en Venezuela, 26 son controlados por estos personajes.*

Carcel de Margarita 25ENE2016 - YouTube


*Sexto y séptimo bloque: Tráfico ilegal de drogas, legitimación de capitales y corrupción​*




De acuerdo a un informe de la Oficina Nacional Antidrogas (ONA) de este año, en Venezuela transitan anualmente hasta 200 toneladas de drogas, a pesar de que el Gobierno Nacional había cerrado la frontera colombo-venezolana para evitar el tráfico de drogas y las supuestas acciones ilegales por parte de presunto paramilitares.


*Octavo bloque: Las Farc y el ELN​*




Estos guerrilleros operan mayormente en la frontera colombo-venezolana. Las Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias de Colombia (Farc) y el Ejército de Liberación Nacional (ELN) se aprovechan de corredores, llamados trochas, para el tráfico de drogas, secuestros y homicidios.

*LEER RESTO DEL ARTÍCULO*


----------



## Arepa (5 Ago 2018)

Mientras el Wall Street Journal hace un excelente análisis del porqué los del régimen no pueden soltar el poder debido a que prácticamente no tienen a donde escapar de la justicia internacional, sale al mismo tiempo los de la MUD diciendo de nuevo, hoy 05 de agosto del 2018, que la salida del "_gobierno_" es democrática 

*The Wall Street Journal: With Old Escape Routes Gone, Dictators Hang On*

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 20:37 ----------

*Sólo un país como Venezuela se puede dar el lujo de tener un Ministro de Justicia como Néstor Reverol: buscado por la justicia de EEUU por narcotráfico, acusado por violación de DDHH por Canadá y Suiza y sancionado por Panamá por lavado de dinero y financiamiento al terrorismo.*

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 20:47 ----------


----------



## España1 (5 Ago 2018)

Una pena, mucho ánimo para los venezolanos. Muerte a la tiranía y a resurgir!


----------



## Arepa (6 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (6 Ago 2018)

*Una forma bien conocida en Europa de expansión de las redes de delincuencia organizada y terrorismo es a través de las migraciones forzadas producto de los conflictos o las crisis en los países. América Latina comienza a vivirlo con la exportación de bandas criminales venezolanas*
*
Detenidos en Perú cinco miembros de la banda “Tren de Aragua”*


----------



## Arepa (6 Ago 2018)

*Protestas 2017 | Mamá de Hecder Lugo: “El fiscal que lleva el caso de mi hijo se fue del país”*







El joven fue una de las 31 personas que murió en manos de la Guardia Nacional durante las manifestaciones del año pasado. Aunque existen videos y testigos del asesinato, ocurrido el 4 de mayo de 2017 en San Diego, estado Carabobo, los padres de la víctima desconocen si existen órdenes de detención o imputaciones contra los uniformados que le dispararon en la frente al muchacho.

Desde el 4 de mayo de 2017, en horas de la tarde, la vida de la familia Lugo Pérez nunca volvió a ser la misma. Todo se vino abajo cuando su hijo Hecder, de 20 años de edad, ingresó mortalmente herido –sin actividad cerebral– a la emergencia del Centro Médico Valle de San Diego, luego de que el joven cayera en el pavimento caliente durante una protesta en el sector Tulipán tras el impacto de un perdigón de plomo disparado por un Guardia Nacional.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (7 Ago 2018)

*#6ago **Vistas las reacciones políticas de múltiples factores, gobiernos y dirigentes; aunado a lo dicho por los voceros del PSUV, hay algo importante que debe ser señalado:*

Nicolás Maduro acusó al Presidente de Colombia Juan Manuel Santos como autor intelectual del presunto atentado. La representación política real es la siguiente:
*
Si un presidente dirige la operación para asesinar a otro presidente es un ACTO DE GUERRA entre dos países. Que nadie señale el presunto atentado como acto de guerra deja mal parados a Maduro y a Santos.
*
*¿Por qué los gobiernos, analistas, periodistas, dirigentes políticos (incluso la misma dictadura) evitan señalar el presunto atentado como acto de invasión y guerra tal como lo señaló Maduro?* Pienso en dos escenarios:

1.- Porque sí es incidente de invasión y guerra que todos quieren calmar u ocultar.

2.- Porque no es un incidente de invasión y guerra y se prefiere desestimar el grave error discursivo de Maduro al señalar a Santos.

*En cualquiera de ambos casos, también, hay que señalar sus impactos reales:*

1.- Si hubo un incidente de guerra -propiciado por agentes externos o internos- los escenarios de negociación de Nicolás Maduro para salir del poder se achican. Se puede negociar el poder, la vida no.

2.- Si no hubo incidente de guerra, fuese propiciado por la dictadura chavista o por conflictos militares internos, los escenarios de negociación de Nicolás cambian. Buscará oxígeno extranjero porque sus adversarios políticos deben "rechazar la violencia".

*En ambos casos, Nicolás Maduro está obligado a acelerar su plan de control total social y económico negociando con sectores económicos delincuenciales para llegar a fin de año y a desmovilizar a los sectores que pudieran conformar gobierno en un escenario de cambio -muy factible-.

Este presunto atentado constituye un hito que cambia muchas cosas porque:*

*Quedó demostrado* el ánimo social favorable a un cambio "Como Sea" lo cual se traducirá en menor miedo en la población para protestar, el presunto atentado -real o montado- se percibe como debilidad.
*
Quedó demostrado* que la credibilidad interna y externa de Maduro es de papel, podrá infundir miedos en algunos sectores; pero en general, no se tomó en serio su discurso y posición. Sea por ser una farsa o por ocultamiento estratégico.
*
Quedó demostrado* que la mayoría de la población no acudió al censo perverso para el control social, con esto, muchos más venezolanos adquieren fortalezas para no ceder ante el abuso de poder.

*Quedó demostrado* que la verdad sobre el presunto atentado la saben muy pocas personas con altísimo poder, ergo, todas las posiciones de gobiernos, analistas, periodistas, dirigentes políticos; incluso la misma dictadura, son un acumulado de medias verdades y medias mentiras.
*
Quedó demostrado* que la dictadura le teme más a la comunicación e información efectiva que a los explosivos. Es mediante la comunicación de la misma sociedad donde se generó un nuevo clima político en el país.

*Quedó demostrado* que la dictadura chavista está débil.

*Si fue un montaje* fue porque su situación es tan precaria que recurrieron a explosivos y mostrarse en el ridículo como mecanismo para mantener poder. 
*Si no fue un montaje*, entonces están acechados por un nuevo sector.

*En conclusión, las palabras clave de todo esto son:

Quiebre.
Fuerzas.
Tiempos.
Cambios.

Todas favorables al pueblo venezolano.*

Juliococo

Estas palabras en Facebook #6ago Vistas las reacciones polÃ­ticas de... - Julio CÃ©sar JimÃ©nez GÃ©dler | Facebook
Estas palabras en hilo de twitter Twitter
Por favor comparte


----------



## Arepa (7 Ago 2018)

*Bancos sin personal: Venezuela perdió 17 mil empleados bancarios en últimos dos años*






De acuerdo a estadísticas difundidas en mayo de 2018 por la Superintendencia de Bancos (Sudeban), la cantidad de empleados de la banca nacional, privada y pública, se ha reducido en 16.892 en los últimos 24 meses, con un balance de 98 agencias menos en el mismo tiempo. Esta reducción del recurso humano se ha acelerado, pues entre 2016 y 2017 se registraron 4.567 trabajadores menos, mientras que entre 2018 y 2017 se registró una baja de 12.325 empleados.
*
Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (8 Ago 2018)

Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #7Ago

Resumen Informativo


Iván Duque: “Tenemos que denunciar cualquier forma de dictadura en el continente y estaremos en todos los escenarios defendiendo la Carta Democrática Interamericana”

EEUU espera Duque lidere el desafío regional que genera crisis de Venezuela

Gremio sanitario protestará este #8Ago ante el Ministerio de Salud para exigir respuestas ante falta de insumos

Crecida del río Orinoco está a solo 20 centímetros de alcanzar el nivel de alerta roja

‼ Senador colombiano Ernesto Macías: “Permisividad de Santos sostuvo dictadura en Venezuela”

Manuel Quevedo: “Pdvsa mantiene reuniones confidenciales con ConocoPhillips”

Tras nueva orden judicial Brasil reabrió frontera con Venezuela

Human Rights Watch pidió a Brasil no darle la espalda a quienes huyen de Venezuela

Reuters: “Salvatore Lucchese se adjudica papel en ataque con drones”


Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web Estados Unidos espera que el presidente electo de Colombia, Iván Duque, lidere el desafío regional que considera supone lidiar con los efectos de la crisis venezolana. Más detalles en nuestro Resumen Informativo #InfoDSD #7Ago


#PrensaDSD
@PeriodistaDSD


----------



## Arepa (8 Ago 2018)

Enfermeras Venezolanas a falta de Biberones alimentan a los bebés con vasos - YouTube

*1) Debido a la escasez d alimentos en Vzla muchas madres están en estado d desnutrición y no producen leche materna. 
2) La enfermera dice en 0:22 que ella alimenta los bebés del retén con vaso por falta d teteros y en 0:30 q hay que usar zipping cup para q los niños succionen.
3) A los hospitales Vzlanos no les llegan leche. Ellos están contando es con la colaboración de las fundaciones. *

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 05:18 ----------

Testimonio Paciente de Enfermedad Crónica Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Ago 2018)

mucha dictadura pero las elecciones las ganó si tan descontentos están pues que le ganen de una vez en vez de hacer un golpe de estado


----------



## Don Potettes (8 Ago 2018)

El Gobierno de Venezuela debería castigar a sus asesores que se han llevado miles de dólares fuera de Venezuela. A lo mejor Chávez y Maduro tenían buena intención pero sus asesores les han engañado y han provocado la crisis y el hambre en el país.


Maduro debería decir: "Los venezolanos Emosido engañado".

Debería coger por banda a sus asesores y hacerles pagar duramente por su traición y así mostrarle al noble pueblo venezolano que es inflexible con los estafadores al pueblo bolivariano.


----------



## Quijotecholo (8 Ago 2018)

Polepole dijo:


> Mira terrorista de la CIA, vete a preparar drones con goma dos. Sois la misma puta escoria que los follacabras del ISIS a sueldo de los gUSAnos.



Podemita cagón detectado.)


----------



## Arepa (8 Ago 2018)

*Artículo de Prensa del Diario Uruguayo El Observador*


*"Es duro cuando los pacientes nos dicen que tienen hambre, temblando, a punto de desmayarse"*







Carla debería comer menos pasta y arroz para que su pie sane, pero es lo único que recibe; un bebé fue alimentado con suero porque no había leche. La precariedad de la comida en los hospitales venezolanos amenaza la salud de los pacientes.
Sin importar que sea diabetes, como en el caso de Carla, o una enfermedad cardiovascular, en los centros de salud pública se sirve lo mismo a todos.
"Como lo que traen", dice resignada Carla López, de 40 años, hospitalizada desde hace tres meses por llagas en un ulcerado pie.
A su lado reposa un plato de lentejas y arroz, revoleteado por moscas que espanta con las manos. Una ración desabrida, pues en el Hospital Universitario de Caracas tampoco hay sal.
Y aunque el exceso de carbohidratos le dispara los niveles de azúcar en la sangre, no puede pagar una dieta apropiada.
Necesitaría 1,5 salarios mínimos para comprar un kilo de pollo, una de las muchas distorsiones de la crisis económica venezolana, con inflación que llegaría a 1.000.000% en 2018, según el FMI.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 12:09 ----------








---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 12:17 ----------

*Chávez hace 6 años expropió Conferry, los ferrys que iban para Margarita*

[YOUTUBE]QwnR0WGtplg[/YOUTUBE]

*Fotos de ayer 08/08/2018*

_La madrugada de este Martes comenzó a hundirse una embarcación de Conferry en el muelle de Bolipuertos de Guanta, Edo. Anzoátegui. Se debe recordar que Chávez había ordenado su expropiación en el 2011.En la actualidad, de la flota de 11 de la empresa, solo queda uno operativo_




















---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 12:20 ----------

*Ante el quiebre de Pdvsa, decidieron eliminar el ISLR a la petrolera. La única forma que tiene el régimen de subsistir es con un impostergable aumento de la gasolina e imprimir Bs sin soporte del BCV.

Menos control para quienes destruyen el país, más hambre para los venezolanos.*

*Exoneran a Pdvsa, sus filiales y empresas mixtas del pago del ISRL*


----------



## chemarin (8 Ago 2018)

Todos los delincuentes de la falsa izquierda defienden a Maduro, a pesar que él mismo acaba de reconocer el fracaso de las políticas económicas aplicadas, y a pesar de que él mismo reconoce que basta de lloriqueos acusando al imperialismo y que se pongan a trabajar. Tiene mala solución el caso venezolano, criminales corruptos han tomado el país y encima aplican medidas económicas fallidas, porque el socialismo nunca ha funcionado y nunca funcionará.


----------



## Arepa (8 Ago 2018)

*#ElMitoDelSocialismo

Lideres del chavismo cumpliendo sus sueños, en las ruinas de un país; Para ellos cumplir los suyos destruyeron los de un pais entero.*


























---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 12:26 ----------

*Favenpa: 40% del parque automotor no está operativo*







Más de 4 millones de vehículos, que representa 40% del parque automotor de Venezuela no se encuentra operativo, según las cifras que maneja la Cámara Venezolana de Fabricantes de Autopartes (Favenpa). La información fue dada a conocer por Omar Bautista, quien preside esta cámara, a propósito de las recientes medidas anunciadas por el presidente Nicolás Maduro, relacionadas con el censo de automóviles que se lleva a cabo en el país.

“Nosotros como cámara hubiésemos preferido que se anunciaran medidas para el abatimiento de la hiperinflación, porque es una situación que está afectando a la población en general y a nuestro sector en particular”, apuntó.
A su juicio, la hiperinflación ha generado altos costos de los productos y la pérdida del poder adquisitivo que han hecho que su venta haya disminuido de manera alarmante en el sector industrial. “Entonces nosotros hubiésemos preferido que se anunciaran medidas para el combate de la hiperinflación”, reiteró.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 12:30 ----------

*#ElMitoDelSocialismo

Magistrado Aponte Aponte

vive placida y comodamente en Orlando Florida

aplausos de pies a este venezolano que lo confronto

ningun chavista o "ex" chavista, jamas merece paz a menos que pague sus delitos y pida perdon

jamas tendrán paz en ningún lado*

Caminando con Eladio Aponte Aponte por Estados Unidos - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (9 Ago 2018)

Quijotecholo dijo:


> Podemita cagón detectado.)



aquí esta otro:



LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> mucha dictadura pero las elecciones las ganó si tan descontentos están pues que le ganen de una vez en vez de hacer un golpe de estado





---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 23:23 ----------




chemarin dijo:


> Todos los delincuentes de la falsa izquierda defienden a Maduro, a pesar que él mismo acaba de reconocer el fracaso de las políticas económicas aplicadas, y a pesar de que él mismo reconoce que basta de lloriqueos acusando al imperialismo y que se pongan a trabajar. Tiene mala solución el caso venezolano, criminales corruptos han tomado el país y encima aplican medidas económicas fallidas, porque el socialismo nunca ha funcionado y nunca funcionará.









---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 00:12 ----------

*Desmontando la ley contra el odio | Esta pseudoley viola el derecho a manifestar pacíficamente, pues el Gobierno considera que las protestas en su contra, aunque sean pacíficas, tienen esas características porque así las ha calificado:*

*¿Qué debes saber sobre la llamada “Ley Constitucional contra el Odio”?​*

*1. No es una ley porque no la dictó la Asamblea Nacional (AN), que es el órgano legislativo reconocido por la Constitución.*

*2. No es constitucional porque viola la Carta Magna al dictarla la ANC*, usurpando funciones de la AN y sin seguir el procedimiento constitucional para discutir y aprobar una ley.

*3. No es constitucional además porque viola varios derechos humanos establecidos en la Constitución*, por mencionar algunos: la libertad de expresión, opinión e información; el derecho a manifestar pacíficamente; el derecho a participar políticamente; el derecho al sufragio; el derecho a la asociación y el derecho a la democracia.

*4. ¿Por qué viola la libertad de expresión, opinión e información? Castiga a quien emita un mensaje por cualquier medio que el Gobierno considere que es de odio. Sanciona con quitarles la licencia a los medios que emitan mensajes de odio y también con bloquear páginas web*, así como obligaría a *quien emita por las redes sociales un mensaje de esta índole a eliminarlo dentro de las 6 horas siguientes, so pena de ser sancionado.* Obliga a los medios a transmitir mensajes de paz del Gobierno, bajo riesgo de sanción. Está claro que si los medios no pueden expresarse libremente, los ciudadanos tampoco pueden estar debidamente informados, y si la información es del Gobierno y obligatoria, puede transformarse en propaganda política.

*5. ¿Por qué viola el derecho a manifestar pacíficamente? Castiga cualquier actividad de odio, fascista o de violencia política.* Cabe destacar que el Gobierno considera que las protestas en su contra, aunque sean pacíficas, tienen esas características porque así las ha calificado.

*6. ¿Por qué viola el derecho a participar políticamente? Castiga a los partidos que hagan cualquier actividad o expresen una idea contraria al Gobierno y, en particular, incita a perseguir el fascismo.* Vale acotar en este sentido que el Gobierno ha catalogado a la oposición política como “fascista”.

*7. ¿Por qué viola el derecho al sufragio? Sanciona con revocatoria de inscripción a partidos políticos que lleven a cabo actividades de odio o si las prevén en sus estatutos.* Obliga a las organizaciones partidistas a agregar una cláusula en sus estatutos de expulsión de sus miembros si cometen un acto de odio, so pena de revocación. No permite que se inscriban toldas que insten al odio en opinión del Gobierno. Entonces, si no se puede elegir entre varios partidos políticos que representen distintas ideologías políticas y solo existe una opción ideológicamente hablando, no hay derecho al sufragio activo (derecho al voto). Si no se pueden constituir partidos políticos de oposición se limita el sufragio pasivo (o el derecho a ser elegido).

*8. ¿Por qué viola el derecho a la asociación? Insta a los funcionarios a no constituir ni permitir el funcionamiento de personas jurídicas de derecho privado que violen la ley.*

*9. ¿Por qué viola el derecho a la democracia? Porque desconoce derechos fundamentales en los que esta se basa, como la libertad de expresión y el derecho al voto.* Al ser una norma de la ANC que pretende ser una ley, desconoce al Parlamento, y al ser una supuesta “ley constitucional” niega la vigencia de la Constitución, porque esta figura no existe en ella, además de que pretende cambiarla sin que el pueblo haya aprobado ese cambio por un referéndum. También, al eliminar el pluralismo político, establecer una censura previa, crear un mecanismo de persecución política y represión, así como un control absoluto de la disidencia y del pensamiento, transforma el régimen político venezolano en un totalitarismo, lo que es contrario a una democracia y su Constitución.

*10. La norma contra el odio no tiene ningún valor jurídico, es un acto de autoridad, porque proviene de la ANC, que es un órgano de origen no democrático, inconstitucional y que se ha arrogado todas las funciones del Estado*, entre las cuales destaca la potestad de cambiar las normas y los funcionarios que considere. Lo que ha ocurrido en Venezuela es un golpe de Estado, que no es más que la violación deliberada de las formas constitucionales por un Gobierno, una asamblea o un grupo de personas que detenta el poder para obtener todo el poder (Bobbio, Mateucci y Pasquino; Diccionario de Política).

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 00:14 ----------

Gracias al que creó esta etiqueta 

rojos = cancer de la humanidad


----------



## Arepa (9 Ago 2018)

*Así se encuentra el Estado Amazonas y los politicos Chavistas, no hacen nada al respecto:*


----------



## Arepa (9 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 12:04 ----------

*Eliminado por la Dictadura Centro de Clasificación de Enfermedades, después de 63 años de trabajo ininterrumpido. Venezuela se queda sin estadística oficial sobre morbilidad, mortalidad, discapacidad y otros datos epidemiológicos.*

*Dejaron al País sin mapa de la salud Venezolana*


----------



## Arepa (9 Ago 2018)

*#8ago Mi pensamiento sobre el presunto atentado a Nicolás Maduro lo plasmé en este hilo de twitter hace un par de días
Twitter

Hoy, observando los acontecimientos pienso de la misma manera. Sobre eso hay que hacer algunos añadidos:

1.- La captura de Juan Requesens obliga decir como requisito estúpido necesario toda la ilegalidad que implica apresar a un diputado de esta forma. Buscar es razonamiento no tiene sentido jurídico, tampoco político. Es la respuesta de un estado forajido.

2.- Lo que queda de fondo del secuestro de Goico son variables operativas:

a) El golpe moral a Maduro y la FAN con el suceso del sábado fue fuerte y lo devuelven con un golpe certero a la ya inexistente Asamblea Nacional. Solo hubo expresiones de rechazo y declaraciones. 

b) Vienen por las universidades autónomas, los rectores que se doblaron para no partirse deben saberlo. La UCV, los gremios estudiantiles tampoco reaccionaron más allá de declaraciones. La capacidad de articulación de Requesens en los gremios estudiantiles no es sustituible.

c) La dictadura está enfocando al máximo su recurso humano y tecnológico de inteligencia militar (venezolanos, chinos, rusos y cubanos) en el tema de las protestas sociales y las conspiraciones militares, bajó el monitoreo a organizaciones y dirigentes políticos. Con el apresamiento de Juan Requesens y la orden de captura a Julio Borges metieron en la nevera a muchos dirigentes y organizaciones políticas. Sembraron pánico entre quienes se asumían intocables que ya estaban pensando en una agenda de lucha real.

d) Independientemente de nuestra apreciación sobre los manejos políticos de Julio Borges, el secuestro de Requesens y la orden de captura de Borges son para presionar que Primero Justicia acuda de nuevo a una mesa de negociación pública con el PSUV ante el fracaso de Capriles.

Lo que queda de fondo del presunto atentado son respuestas políticas y militares:

a) Lo mediático es la captura del diputado, pero nos indican que apresaron a varios militares y muchos civiles del domingo hasta hoy. Sobre eso no hay noticia ni investigación pública.

b) El señalamiento a Juan Manuel Santos como autor ha sido minimizado por todos los actores, el discurso de Maduro indicó una acción de guerra, que, hoy sería administrada por el nuevo presidente colombiano Iván Duque.


c) Se pondrá a prueba internacional las instituciones del estado forajido. Veremos cuáles organismos internacionales dan curso a la orden del TSJ sobre Julio Borges. Agregando la presunta red de militares rebeldes venezolanos en territorio colombiano.

d) Hemos visto organizaciones e individualidades atribuyéndose autoría o conocimiento del dronazo. Veremos si la respuesta discursiva de la dictadura es coherente con su respuesta político/militar contra ellos. Con un inmenso agregado:


Hubo declaraciones que constituyen delito en los países desde donde se emitieron, yo no entiendo tal exposición (sean veraces o no las declaraciones). En este descalabro habrá quienes caigan por persecución directa y otros por el delito de ser tonto y bocón.

De mi parte y a nombre de nuestro movimiento @DSDVzla seguimos nuestro curso de acción sin alteraciones. Estos sucesos no limitan ni potencian nuestros planes, nos alerta la locura y la posibilidad de persecución, pero seguimos trabajando por el cambio.

Instamos las organizaciones gremiales y sociales que protestan en Venezuela a seguir sus planes, a seguir sumando voluntades. Nada de esto resuelve los problemas de la sociedad venezolana ni cambia los mecanismos de solución.

Recomendamos a los ciudadanos venezolanos, donde sea que se encuentren, a no caer en rumores ni manipulaciones. La acción de la dictadura en este momento es de propaganda y disuasión para el control de daños.

Acá estas palabras en facebook, para que las compartas y comentes:
#8ago Mi pensamiento sobre el presunto... - Julio CÃ©sar JimÃ©nez GÃ©dler | Facebook

Julio Jiménez Gédler
Search Twitter - #6ago Vistas las reacciones políticas de múltiples factores, gobiernos y dirigentes; aunado a lo dicho por los voceros del PSUV, hay algo importante que debe ser señalado: NicolÃ¡s Maduro (@NicolasMaduro) on Twitter acusó al Presidente de Search Twitter - #Colombia https://twitter.com/JuanManSantos como autor intelectual del presunto atentado*


----------



## Siseputo (9 Ago 2018)

Lo primero, animo y fuerza al pueblo de Venezuela, soy canario así que te imaginarás la tremenda preocupación con la que vemos la situación venezolana, he oído historias del día a día en Venezuela que son estremecedoras. Metiéndome más en materia y al hilo del frustrado acto del sábado pasado lo que me llama la atención es que desde prácticamente el año 2002 no se había sustanciado un atentado tan directo contra la cúpula chavista lo cual me da a entender que maduro ya ni siquiera esta escoltado por venezolanos diría más bien que los que organizan su seguridad son cubanos. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que esta ofensiva podría estar orquestada no por miembros de la oposición como dice Maduro si no por militares venezolanos incluso alguno prochavista por la alta ingerencia cubana en Venezuela y más aún creo que el hombre en la sombra y que significativamente no estuvo el sábado en la parada militar podría saberlo. Me refiero a Diosdado Cabello. Mi pregunta es ¿ No crees que se está avecinando una guerra en el propio PSUV? A mi me da que si y que incluso no verían mal que un magnicidio prosperase.


----------



## Nicors (9 Ago 2018)

No hace falta que te vayas a Venezuela la izquierda hace lo mismo aquí, sino lo puedes ver en lo que están convirtiendo a Barcelona. El actual gobierno de la pesoe subirá los impuestos a las clases populares para hacerlas más pobres.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 21:14 ----------

La única solución: matar al dictador y a sus secuaces, ojalá trump intervenga y acabe con la dictadura mafiosa.


----------



## Arepa (10 Ago 2018)

*Imaginen que el Tribunal Supremo de España regale un pollo a cada empleado y presuma de ello en las redes sociales como un logro social, el de la foto al fondo es el Presidente del TSJ Venezolano, altamente chavista..*

Nací y vivo en Venezuela, así que no me he ido "para allá".













[/CENTER]

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 09:59 ----------




Nicors dijo:


> No hace falta que te vayas a Venezuela la izquierda hace lo mismo aquí, sino lo puedes ver en lo que están convirtiendo a Barcelona. El actual gobierno de la pesoe subirá los impuestos a las clases populares para hacerlas más pobres.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 21:14 ----------
> 
> La única solución: matar al dictador y a sus secuaces, ojalá trump intervenga y acabe con la dictadura mafiosa.





Siseputo dijo:


> Lo primero, animo y fuerza al pueblo de Venezuela, soy canario así que te imaginarás la tremenda preocupación con la que vemos la situación venezolana, he oído historias del día a día en Venezuela que son estremecedoras. Metiéndome más en materia y al hilo del frustrado acto del sábado pasado lo que me llama la atención es que desde prácticamente el año 2002 no se había sustanciado un atentado tan directo contra la cúpula chavista lo cual me da a entender que maduro ya ni siquiera esta escoltado por venezolanos diría más bien que los que organizan su seguridad son cubanos. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que esta ofensiva podría estar orquestada no por miembros de la oposición como dice Maduro si no por militares venezolanos incluso alguno prochavista por la alta ingerencia cubana en Venezuela y más aún creo que el hombre en la sombra y que significativamente no estuvo el sábado en la parada militar podría saberlo. Me refiero a Diosdado Cabello. Mi pregunta es ¿ No crees que se está avecinando una guerra en el propio PSUV? A mi me da que si y que incluso no verían mal que un magnicidio prosperase.



Sí, mucha gente aquí (en Venezuela) opina como tu acerca de Diosdado. La guerra en el PSUV está desde hace rato , frente a los medios son todo armonia pero por atras se apuñalan.
El pais ellos lo dividieron, los Cabello controlan los puertos y los impuestos, los Maduro/Flores controlan el petroleo y el Arco Minero.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (10 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> *Imaginen que el Tribunal Supremo de España regale un pollo a cada empleado y presuma de ello en las redes sociales como un logro social, el de la foto al fondo es el Presidente del TSJ Venezolano, altamente chavista..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








eres tu?


----------



## Arepa (10 Ago 2018)

Samulero dijo:


> eres tu?



En este foro no hay emojis de besos? Te iba a enviar uno pero no lo veo.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 10:22 ----------

*Ecuador declara estado de emergencia por llegada de 4 mil venezolanos al día*

El gobierno de Quito impuso el "estado de emergencia al sector de Movilidad Humana" para contar con ayuda de entidades de la ONU.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 10:29 ----------

*Gracias a todos los hijos de puta que han apoyado y dado oxigeno el régimen de Maduro Citgo perderá sus activos:*

*Un juez federal de Estados Unidos autorizó la incautación de Citgo Petroleum Corp para honrar una deuda del gobierno venezolano, un fallo que podría desencadenar una carrera entre los muchos acreedores que Venezuela no ha honrado y que pudiera arrebatarle el control de su único activo estadounidense que se puede aislar.

El juez Leonard P. Stark, del Tribunal de Distrito de los Estados Unidos en Wilmington, Delaware, emitió el fallo el jueves. Sin embargo, su opinión completa, que podría incluir condiciones o imponer más obstáculos legales, fue sellada. Se espera que una versión redactada esté disponible en una fecha posterior. *


----------



## SaMuLeRo (10 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> En este foro no hay emojis de besos? Te iba a enviar uno pero no lo veo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 10:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Bienvenida a la jaula de grillos


----------



## Arepa (10 Ago 2018)

*"OFAC - Licencia 5"*

¿Recuerdan la "Licencia 5" emitida por el dpto. del Tesoro vía OFAC que permitía a accionistas de EUA en CITGO poseedores del 50,1% accionario el ejercer PDVSA les pagara sus Garantías sobre Bonos 2020?

Todo tiene su explicación:







1- Los Bonos de PDVSA 2020 emitidos en el 2010 son los únicos que no están en Default.

2- La OFAC emite la Licencia 5 para que en caso inminente de Default de PDVSA, ésta no lo use como excusa para no pagar a inversionistas de nacionalidad Norteamericana.







3- El Régimen había colocado esa cantidad accionaria (50,1%) entre sus inversionistas para hacer todo lo posible de retener a CITGO por encima de otro mayor acreedor que Financió Importantente a PDVSA:

ROSNEFT







4- Ese 50,1% constituye la mayoría accionaria de CITGO y que recibe ahora carta blanca y probidad de la OFAC y el departamento del Tesoro para ejercer su derecho de cobro de Garantía como colateral sobre los Bonos 2020 de PDVSA.







5- En ese Sentido, PDVSA ha hecho todo lo posible para mantener su control sobre CITGO al pagar compromisos con tenedores de Bonos 2020 -quienes poseen el 50,1% accionario- (Tal Grupo de inversionistas tiene al Ashmore Group PLC como mayor tenedor)







6- De paso, al permitir la OFAC que los accionistas norteamericanos ejerzan derecho a cobrar sus garantías por el 50,1% el gobierno de EUA pulveriza cualquier capacidad de maniobra que pueda ejercer ROSNEFT sobre CITGO.
7- Al CITGO ubicarse en EUA y ser una empresa que garantiza intereses energéticos Norteamericanos, existe legislación Federal en los EUA que previene que una compañía de tal envergadura sea poseída por capital de un país que pueda comprometer la seguridad nacional de EUA: Rusia.







8- Alternativamente al CITGO verse en la forzosa necesidad de cumplir compromisos de pagos de garantías Colaterales a inversores de Bonos 2020, PDVSA tendrá que buscar muy en en el fondo de sus roídos y ya vacíos bolsillos, lo que resta eventualmente más liquidez a la misma.

9- Aunado al embargo por Conoco-Phillips, PDVSA se encuentra en una posición sumamente precaria sin mencionar la baja de producción de la industria, ausencia de re-inversion, accidentes constantes y la compensación de su cuota OPEP por Arabia Saudita tras reunión con Trump.

10 - En mi hilo "PDVSA a Cero Nudos" explico como el embargo hecho por Chávez a Conoco-Phillips que desembocó a un arbitraje en la ICC que falló en contra de Venezuela autorizó a esta a hacer apropiación de activos de PDVSA en el Caribe.







12- Muchos se sorprendieron cuando la OFAC sacó su "Licencia 5" y con premura hasta expresaron que Gobierno de EUA habría negociado con el Régimen y -hasta el mismo Putin- el "Levantar sanciones al régimen" al dejar que los tenedores de Bonos 2020 ejercieran su derecho a pago.

13- Parte de la estrategia OFAC en pocas palabras fué:

-Proteger inversionistas Americanos ante un Default
-Descabezar intereses de ROSNEFT en apoderarse de CITGO
-Comprometer (más aún) financieramente a PDVSA

Por eso debemos analizar los eventos DETENIDAMENTE.
14- No hubo ni intención ni interés de tender una línea de oxígeno a PDVSA o al Régimen. Todo lo contrario:

La OFAC flexionó su músculo muy estrategica y milímetricamente para atestar un duro golpe en los ya vapuleados centros financieros del Régimen.

La presión sigue.






Thread by @leonline2000: "[Hilo] "OFAC - Licencia 5" ¿Recuerdan la "Licencia 5" emitida por el dpto. del Tesoro vía OFAC que permitía a accionistas de EUA en CITGO po [

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 11:12 ----------




Samulero dijo:


> Bienvenida a la jaula de grillos



Me tienes que contar por favor como es todo por aquí, mp.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 11:22 ----------

*China puede “adueñarse” del petróleo venezolano por falta de pagos*

Un incumplimiento del pago de la deuda del gobierno venezolano resultaría en una nueva etapa de sufrimiento para el pueblo venezolano que, según analistas, haría que China podría adueñarse de la industria petrolera venezolana por falta de pagos.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 11:34 ----------

*Cementerio de vehículos de PDVSA en campo Morichal Estado Monagas. Los contenedores los usan para tapar la vista desde el exterior. Está es una practica común en todas las instituciones gubernamentales del pais donde haya espacio para acumular chatarra, tenerla ahí y ocultarla.*


















---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 11:42 ----------

El sentido arácnido de todo venezolano - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 11:48 ----------

*Venezuela vive bajo régimen especial de estado de excepción desde el 14 de enero de 2016, y al sol de hoy, ocho decretos y ocho prórrogas después, este todavía se mantiene gracias al aval del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia *Â¿Para quÃ© ha servido el estado de excepciÃ³n en Venezuela? - YouTube #JusticiaVe
¿Para qué ha servido el estado de excepción en Venezuela? - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 11:50 ----------

*La estafa acabó con la seguridad, la economía, el transporte, la salud, la calidad de vida, nos hizo huir de nuestro propio país. La mayor suma de felicidad posible era para ellos y no para los venezolanos. #ElMitoDelSocialismo*


----------



## Arepa (10 Ago 2018)

*#ATENTADOMADURO*


----------



## Arepa (10 Ago 2018)

❌ 9:12 AM. CARACAS. Sucre. Vecinos del sector la Bombilla cierran la carretera Petare-Mariche en protesta por falta de agua potable. 

❌ 9:32 AM. MÉRIDA. Ciudad de Mérida. Vecinos del Sector La Milagrosa trancan las calles protestando por la falta de gas doméstico. 

9:48 AM. ZULIA. Maracaibo. Cerrado el Puente sobre el Lago de Maracaibo en ambos sentidos por incendio dentro de las bandejas que conducen las líneas eléctricas.

9:53 AM. Ministro para la Energía Eléctrica. Luis Motta Domínguez, informa vía Twitter: “Hoy a las 00.07 Hrs hubo un evento inducido que saco las dos líneas de 230 y 400 que nos produjo un "apagón" en Zulia después de recuperar sectores por más de 4 horas, incendiaron el deposito de aceites que esta en el Puente ... Hasta cuándo? NO AL SABOTAJE (…) Hoy a las 11 am se iba anunciar la reconexion del cable sublacustre que habían cortado... ¡Que casualidad! Que horas antes del anuncio, se produce un apagón y 5 hrs después se incendian los depósitos de aceite del cable a conectar... (…) A esta hora, personal del cuerpo de bomberos intenta sofocar el incendio que provocaron en los depósitos de aceite del cable que se iba a reconectar hoy... Son unos MISERABLES... HASTA CUANDO ATACAN AL PUEBLO???”


----------



## Siseputo (10 Ago 2018)

Bayly dijo aanoche que a uno de los sospechosos del acto del sábado se lo han cargado mientras lo interrogaban y al parecer a una parte de la oposición Julio Borges les parece un vendido, no se, pero si quieren acabar con esa gentuza la oposición debería de tener bien claro que el enemigo es Maduro y que hay que derrocarlo, siento decir que la vía pacífica ya no es opción. En mi opinión deberían dar un golpe con militares apoderarse de una parte de la región y nombrar un gobierno provisional. Hacer pública una lista de agravios y solicitar ayuda internacional. Pero por favor si hacen eso háganlo bien no la caguen como en Bahía de Cochinos.


----------



## Arepa (11 Ago 2018)

Siseputo dijo:


> Bayly dijo aanoche que a uno de los sospechosos del acto del sábado se lo han cargado mientras lo interrogaban y al parecer a una parte de la oposición Julio Borges les parece un vendido, no se, pero si quieren acabar con esa gentuza la oposición debería de tener bien claro que el enemigo es Maduro y que hay que derrocarlo, siento decir que la vía pacífica ya no es opción. En mi opinión deberían dar un golpe con militares apoderarse de una parte de la región y nombrar un gobierno provisional. Hacer pública una lista de agravios y solicitar ayuda internacional. Pero por favor si hacen eso háganlo bien no la caguen como en Bahía de Cochinos.



Bayly es un periodista con nula credibilidad. Cuando diga una verdad nadie lo tomará en serio.


---------- Post added 11-ago-2018 at 02:31 ----------

*PJ: Juan Requesens fue drogado para obligarlo a declarar en un video*


*El país está asi:*

1. El Sur de Venezuela está inundado.
2. La dictadura perdió Citgo..
3. Escándalo de corrupción y lavado de dinero en los tribunales de Florida.
4. La hiperinflación no cesa.
5. El colapso de los servicios sigue.
6. Se practican detenciones indebidas
7.Puente sobre el Lago de Maracaibo es afectado por explosión de cableado eléctrico


----------



## Siseputo (11 Ago 2018)

por cierto para los que no sepan, en Venezuela te controlan hasta el Internet, por lo que se tienen algo llamado Frente Francisco de Miranda que ponen voluntarios a mirar todas las páginas nacionales y extranjeras para informarse del estado de opinión de los venezolanos y de lo extranjeros, si aquí lee algúno de ellos le mando un saludo y le digo que corra que me parece que se acabo el pan en la tienda, que vaya a ver si Padrino le paga en vales para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## Don Potettes (11 Ago 2018)

Yo prefiero creer que todas estas noticias tan horribles están manipuladas al 100%. No he podido leer el hilo en su totalidad. Da yuyu.

En España ya manda la Psoemos, que son los mismos de Venezuela. Quiero pensar que todos esos desastres y miserias son falsos o que no pueden llegar a suceder aquí.

Aunque lo de Sánchez enchufado a filósofos para dirigir la empresa pública de uranio da que pensar. Espero que no acabe como PDVSA.


----------



## Arepa (11 Ago 2018)

Potettes dijo:


> Yo prefiero creer que todas estas noticias tan horribles están manipuladas al 100%. No he podido leer el hilo en su totalidad. Da yuyu.
> 
> En España ya manda la Psoemos, que son los mismos de Venezuela. Quiero pensar que todos esos desastres y miserias son falsos o que no pueden llegar a suceder aquí.
> 
> Aunque lo de Sánchez enchufado a filósofos para dirigir la empresa pública de uranio da que pensar. Espero que no acabe como PDVSA.



Por buen camino vas evadiendo la realidad....

---------- Post added 11-ago-2018 at 12:51 ----------

No apoyo a los políticos de la MUD ellos tienen bastante responsabilidad en lo que vivimos, son culpables de oxigenar al régimen, Requesens ayudó a apagar las protestas, hace pocos dias se marcó este discurso y por eso ahora sufre cárcel:

Venezuela - AN condenó enfáticamente persecución a José Manuel Olivares - VPItv - YouTube


Las agencias de noticias extranjeras son la mejor herramienta del chavismo:

Twitter

Twitter
*
La familia de un opositor cree que fue torturado para inculparse en el atentado contra Maduro*


----------



## Top5 (11 Ago 2018)

España1 dijo:


> Una pena, mucho ánimo para los venezolanos. Muerte a la tiranía y a resurgir!



_... en la siguiente tiranía..._

Algunos no recuerdan que era ese país a finales de los 80 y durante la década de los 90...

Dejando de lado que Maduro actúa como un orangután sin la más mínima inteligencia, si esta ahora ese país así es debido al cúmulo de fáctores que los llevarón a eso..., corrupción endémica de toda la vida.

Y la vecina superpotencia que quiere que otros países inferiores sean su patio trasero tiene mucho que ver -junto a las élites patrias, traidoras como siempre-.

Más vale que digáis a los venezolanos que no acepten ni lo que hay ahora, ni lo que les quieren imponer como hoja de ruta... Por que se van a equivocar otra vez...


----------



## Kluster (11 Ago 2018)

Potettes dijo:


> En España ya manda la Psoemos, que son los mismos de Venezuela. Quiero pensar que todos esos desastres y miserias son falsos o que no pueden llegar a suceder aquí.



Pues claro que pueden suceder aquí. Mira lo que pasó en Yugoslavia y nadie se lo creía.

El PSOE y Podemos son la basura más podrida que te puedes echar a la cara. Son igual que los dictadorzuelos que gobiernan Venezuela. LO MISMO. No dudes de que si pudieran hundir a España en la más absoluta miseria a cambio de mantener ellos su poder y su ingeniería social masónica lo harían sin pestañear.


----------



## Arepa (11 Ago 2018)

*En Maracaibo ya van 40 horas sin Electricidad*

Usuarios se quejan en las redes sociales sobre las restricciones en el servicio eléctrico que se registran desde la madrugada del viernes


----------



## Arepa (12 Ago 2018)

*La historia de como ReutersVzla fue corrigiendo su titular sobre el primer video del diputado JuanRequesens*



















---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 12:28 ----------

Delcy: La Revolución Bolivariana es nuestra venganza personal - YouTube


*Delcy Rodríguez: nuestra venganza personal es estar en la revolución
*

La vicepresidenta de la República, Delcy Rodríguez, aseguró que estar en el poder es su venganza personal contra la IV República. Añadió que esa “época oscura” la sustituyó la democracia y la igualdad del expresidente fallecido Hugo Chávez.

“Sabemos que (estar en la revolución bolivariana) esa es nuestra venganza personal de esa época oscura donde muchos jóvenes fueron asesinados torturados desaparecidos. Fue la herencia política de una en la cuarta República no comprometida con el pueblo donde las élites gobernaban. La llega de Hugo Chávez fue nuestra venganza personal, la inclusión, la democracia, la igualdad. Para nosotros es redimir a nuestros mártires”, destacó quien hasta hace poco ocupó la presidencia de la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente.

La explicación de Rodríguez responde a la pregunta del periodista José Vicente Rangel durante su programa que transmite Televen. Al inicio de la entrevista el periodista recordó al padre la vicepresidenta, Jorge Rodríguez asesinado el 25 de julio de 1976, luego de haber sido víctima de una fuerte golpiza en los calabozos de la extinta Dirección de los Servicios de Inteligencia y Prevención, Disip.

Sin embrago aclaró que ni su familia ni ella albergan odio contra los asesinos de su padre. “Nuestra madre nos infundió sobre todo amor, por eso no crecimos con odio, no somos personas con odio. Entendemos que es una revolución, en los términos del socialismo bolivariano, es una revolución profundamente humana“.


----------



## Kluster (12 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> *En Maracaibo ya van 40 horas sin Electricidad*
> 
> Usuarios se quejan en las redes sociales sobre las restricciones en el servicio eléctrico que se registran desde la madrugada del viernes




En Venezuela van camino del Mad Max.

Como esto siga así, la represión de los estafadores bolivarianos contra el pueblo va a ser épica.

Nunca viene mal hacer un poco de memoria histórica:







No olvidemos que el sinvergüenza de la coleta es el que está apoyando al vendepatrias (junto a los separatistas) para que se mantenga el patético gobierno Frankenstein que estamos sufriendo. Y decían que lo hacían por la estabilidad de España. A esta gente España no les interesa lo más mínimo.

Llamarlos estafadores es quedarse muy corto.


----------



## Arepa (12 Ago 2018)

*Reportan entre 500 y 700 matanzas o robos diarios de ganado en todo el país*

*La inseguridad reinante en el campo es otro de los males que padecen los productores agropecuarios*, quienes reportan, en promedio, entre 500 y 700 robos o matanzas diarias de ganado en todo el territorio. Incluso hay zonas rojas de las que se han llevado hasta 300 cabezas en una noche, aseguró Armando Chacín, presidente de Fedenaga.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 12:55 ----------




Kluster dijo:


> En Venezuela van camino del Mad Max.



Aquí en Venezuela suceden cosas horrorosas, créeme que no posteo ni el 1% de lo que sucede.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 12:57 ----------

*La incautación de @CITGO es un 2x1 para los EEUU: acelera la caída del régimen de Maduro y castiga a los rusos de Rosneft quienes tenían 49.9% por un préstamo sin aprobación AN. *

Twitter

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 13:14 ----------

*36, 24, 16, 12. En ese promedio DE HORAS están los cortes de energía en el #Zulia y ahora para colmo de males, el transporte y circulación por el Puente Sobre el Lago colapsó. Este video es el mejor ejemplo de la involución, regresaron las piraguas.*


Piraguas para cruzar el Lago de Maracaibo la Involución del Socialismo - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 13:23 ----------

*Línea de tiempo| Al menos 7 veces ha fallado el anillo de seguridad de Nicolás Maduro*


----------



## Arepa (12 Ago 2018)

*Estos niños descalzos viven en él área de las Mercedes, Caracas. Ellos aseguran que son muchos más y comen gracias a lo que le dan las personas que pasan por la zona.*
Niños Indigentes Caracas Venezuela - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 16:56 ----------

*Venezolanos alargan dolorosa huida a Ecuador ante saturación en Colombia*

Semanas de larga caminata casi le revientan los pies. Con 60 años, el venezolano José Carrizales debió alargar su doloroso peregrinaje hasta Quito tras pasar por una Colombia saturada de migrantes a causa del colapso económico en Venezuela.

Cuando ya vio que en su país “faltaba de todo”, José se echó a andar. Junto con sus tres hijos y un yerno, salió de la ciudad de Valencia hace mes y medio, cruzó la frontera y llegó a Colombia, donde jamás imaginó que hubiera tantos desesperados como él.

“Colombia está demasiado, demasiado colapsado con los venezolanos”, afirma.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (12 Ago 2018)

*Son más de 520 las empresas propiedad del Estado con cuentas en rojo*
_*
A pesar de que ya hace varios años desaparecieron de los anaqueles los productos de las empresas que se apropiaron los gobiernos de Hugo Chávez y Nicolás Maduro por las buenas o por las malas, y que la ruina de los servicios públicos estatizados se evidencia ya hasta en la capital del país, no fue sino hasta este fin de semana (julio 2018) que el presidente reconoció la pésima gestión que ha tenido como administrador de este conglomerado empresarial.

Durante los mandatos de Chávez y Maduro, el Estado, gracias a expropiaciones, confiscaciones, nacionalizaciones o re-estatizaciones, pasó de tener 74 empresas a 526, y la mayoría no ha reportado beneficios para el país. Son datos de Transparencia Vzla (@NoMasGuiso) on Twitter*_















































​


----------



## Arepa (13 Ago 2018)

*Maracaibo sin Electricidad*



















---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 00:33 ----------

La comidilla de hoy, en realidad lo atropello el chofer:

¡COBARDE ASESINO! Julio Borges atropelló a un niño con su camioneta y no lo auxilió - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (13 Ago 2018)

*Cita este tweet con una anécdota venezolana que si se la cuentas a alguien que no es de Venezuela no te lo va a creer:
Twitter*

---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 02:20 ----------

 Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #11Ago

Resumen Informativo


Denuncian más de 36 horas sin luz en el estado Zulia

Soy Venezuela se manifestó ante el trato humillante y violatorio de la dignidad humana del régimen contra el diputado Juan Requesens

❌ Grupo de Lima rechazó la detención del diputado Juan Requesens

Embajada de Canadá manifestó su preocupación por las recientes medidas “que socavan los poderes constitucionales legítimos de la Asamblea Nacional”

‼ Eurodiputada exhortó a la CPI a proceder con la investigación sobre los DDHH en Venezuela

Colombia tomará nuevas acciones diplomáticas en su relación con Venezuela

Julio Borges: “Zapatero me amenazó durante el diálogo en República Dominicana”

Maduro aseguró que el drone de su "atentado" se activó en Florida


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Ago 2018)

Y la pregunta de moda:

*Y PIT QUE DICE?*


----------



## Arepa (13 Ago 2018)

*El kwashiorkor es una enfermedad de los niños debida a la ausencia de nutrientes, como las proteínas en la dieta. El nombre de kwashiorkor deriva de una de las lenguas kwa de la costa de Ghana y significa ‘el que se desplaza’, refiriéndose a la situación de los niños mayores que han sido amamantados y que abandonan la lactancia una vez que ha nacido un nuevo hermano.*

*Y en Venezuela hay kwashiorkor:*







---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 09:50 ----------




pueblochavista dijo:


> *no lo veras en los medios narco europeos.
> ¿quien es el terrorista PaJulio "Cejota" Borges?
> el siguiente video te lo muestra.
> mas cara e' tabla imposible.*
> ...



uy que payaso ya lo habia posteado antes que tu, te ganeeeeeeee:XX:


----------



## Arepa (13 Ago 2018)

*Opacidad selectiva | Desde el año 2000 @NoMasGuiso es la ONG con mayor cantidad de recursos intentados y negados (32 de 32), y @_Provea tiene el récord de espera por una decisión del TSJ sobre la materia (3.064 días) Ver infografía: TSJ niega el acceso a la información pública #JusticiaVe*







TSJ niega el acceso a la información pública

---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 10:13 ----------

*El metro de Caracas cumplió 41 años de servicio. Un ejemplo para el continente que actualmente se hunde en la desidia, el retraso y la inseguridad.*

Metro de Caracas: Entre la desidia y el hampa - YouTube


----------



## carlitros_15 (13 Ago 2018)

ESTO es lo que ocurre cuando se deja a los rojos campar a sus anchas.


----------



## Arepa (14 Ago 2018)

*transformacion del sistema penitenciario en Venezuela*

Sale a luz la cárcel Tocorón un submundo escondido por el gobierno - YouTube

Carcel Venezuela Margarita despidiendo a el ex pran "el conejo" - YouTube

Masacre en una cárcel de Venezuela: un motín dentro del penal deja al menos 60 muertos - YouTube

Presos viven hacinados y sin comida en comisarías venezolanas - YouTube

Como son las cosas en Carceles Venezolanas - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubIKAxKa2YM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QINultCyHo8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhfAI3rzWU4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHkT8oYVfVg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo--MYrPTRQ

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 11:05 ----------

*Así es como se gobierna en las cárceles de Venezuela*







Un ex funcionario del Ministerio Público explicó a El Estímulo, bajo condición de anonimato, cómo funciona el gobierno autónomo o “pranato” en las cárceles del país, un reino de drogas, armas, prostitución, impuesto a la vida y a los procesos judiciales. Por encima prevalece un “todo poderoso” jefe criminal llamado “pran”, quien encabeza el “carro” o “tren, la estructura de mando al interior de los presidios. Todo esto lo saben y lo toleran el régimen y los militares que ejercen el poder político y económico en Venezuela.

Protegidos por los muros carcelarios y por su maraña de intereses en el mundo exterior, los jefes criminales siguen controlando además sus bandas de sicarios, secuestradores, asaltantes, ladrones de vehículos y traficantes de drogas que operan en los territorios y poblaciones cercanas a los presidios, como denuncian habitantes de Tocuyito, San Juan de los Morros, Villa de Cura, Cagua, Maracay, Guatire y San Francisco de Yare, por sólo mencionar algunas zonas de la región central del país.

*LEER MÁS*


----------



## Arepa (14 Ago 2018)

*Diccionario de la PRAN Academia española*

El submundo carcelario tiene sus propias reglas y, por lo tanto, un lenguaje particular. Se necesita conocerlo para entender algunos de sus valores y comportamientos.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (14 Ago 2018)

*“Médico” integral no es un médico porque no estudió anatomía con cadáver; no sabe fisiología ni histología; ignora físiopatología; es analfabeta en farmacología, microbiología, parasitología; un ignaro en cirugía y medicina interna.
Solo sabe de marxismo y adiestramiento en Cuba.*







---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 11:32 ----------




pueblochavista dijo:


> *llegaron los narco bots financiados por el narco imperio yanqui genocida y sus lacayos.
> creen que flodiando y espamiando en todos los hilos de Venezuela de este foro
> van a tumbar a Nicolas Maduro y a borrar a todos los chavistas del planeta tierra.*



Deja mi hilo en paz y yo dejo el tuyo en paz MAMAWEBO sino te jodes.


----------



## Kluster (14 Ago 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *
> y por eso tambien muchos gringos van a estudiar medicina a cuba.
> *



Claro que sí. Están todos que se salen por estudiar en cuba. :XX:


----------



## Arepa (14 Ago 2018)

El botón de ignorar es la autentica salud.


----------



## cripton36 (14 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> El botón de ignorar es la autentica salud.



los que hacen eso, generalmente se quedan sin argumentos para debater
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 21:20 ----------




Arepa dijo:


> *“Médico” integral no es un médico porque no estudió anatomía con cadáver; no sabe fisiología ni histología; ignora físiopatología; es analfabeta en farmacología, microbiología, parasitología; un ignaro en cirugía y medicina interna.
> Solo sabe de marxismo y adiestramiento en Cuba.*
> 
> 
> ...



estas Seguro que saben de MARXISMO?
para saberlo, deberias dominarlo y eso, yo lo dudo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (14 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> los que hacen eso, generalmente se quedan sin argumentos para debater
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 21:20 ----------
> ...



Yo no quiero debatir querido
besos, nos conocemos

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 21:45 ----------


----------



## Arepa (14 Ago 2018)

*Solo en Venezuela.... *


----------



## Arepa (15 Ago 2018)

Maracaibo Sin Energía Electrica Carne Podrida - YouTube

*El apagón y sus consecuencias: Rematan siete mil kilos de carne podrida en Mercado Las Pulgas de Zulia
*
El apagón que ha afectado al estado Zulia desde el pasado viernes, ha originado la paralización del sector productivo en todo el estado.

Tal es el caso del popular mercado mayorista de Las Pulgas, donde los comerciantes están rematando unos siete mil kilogramos de carne de res podrida por no contar con electricidad para su refrigeración.

Los comerciantes alegan que para evitar pérdidas decidieron vender la carne a un costo menor, así lo informó el periodista zuliano Lenin Danieri a través de su cuenta en la red social Twitter.

El periodista también comentó lo lamentable de ver personas que por necesidad compran la carne podrida ya de color verde.

*La carne está en 8.000.000,00/8.000,00 Bs el Kg*

Lenin Danieri D [MENTION=112983]lda[/MENTION]nieri
Twitter
7 mil kilos de carne de res descompuesta en el mercado mayorista de Las Pulgas en Maracaibo. Tienen 144 horas #SinLuz Rematan su precio para evitar pérdidas. Lo triste es que vi personas que por necesidad compran carne verde ya dañada.































---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 00:17 ----------

*Esta es la imagen que se repite en el Barrio Unión de Petare desde el martes. Habitantes de la zona esperan desde tempranas horas de la mañana por la llegada del gas y el camión no aparece. Algunos aseguran que la entrega se agota en otros sectores. No hay respuesta certera*
























Twitter

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 00:48 ----------


----------



## Arepa (15 Ago 2018)

Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #13Ago

Resumen Informativo


Sectores de Maracaibo llevan 5 días sin energía eléctrica

Diputado Edwin Luzardo: “Deben declarar en emergencia a Bolívar, Apure y Amazonas”

*⚕ Sector salud marchará a Miraflores el próximo jueves

‼ María Corina Machado: “Tortura a Requesens demuestra que Maduro está solo y en colapso”

Departamento de Estado de EE UU calificó de ilegal la detención de Requesens

Alemania repudió detención del diputado Juan Requesens

⛔ Después de 5 horas se inició audiencia del diputado Juan Requesens

✳ Secretario de Defensa de EE UU, James Mattis, habló sobre crisis de Venezuela en Brasil

ONU aseguró estar preparada para ayudar a los migrantes venezolanos

Maduro: “Sistema salarial y de precios estará anclada al petro”


Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web A partir del lunes Venezuela tendrá dos unidades contables:

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 01:23 ----------

*Juliococo*
Lo anunciado hoy por Nicolás Maduro pareciera un cúmulo de sinsentidos para abordar una crisis que ellos generaron y que ya no pueden sortear. De sus palabras solo quedaron temores e incertidumbres, lo cual fue el objetivo real.

*1.- "Anclar" el salario al #petro* es manipulación y chantaje. El petro es ilegal y a su vez depende de los precios -según lo que ellos dicen-, entonces, si baja el petróleo bajarían los salarios, por poner un ejemplo. O ¿Pretenden que legitimemos y valorices la estafa del petro para que el salario aumente al ritmo petróleo/dólar? Hay que ser bien estúpido para caer en eso, los mercados no van a reaccionar positivamente. La homologación instantánea del salario por anclaje es grama.

*2.- El chantaje de poner el precio de la gasolina* a precios internacionales a quienes no tenemos carnet de la patria ni acudamos al censo de transporte es otra manipulación. Es inviable, incluso para ellos mismos, poner la gasolina a 45 "bolívares soberanos". El BCV podrá emitir todos los bolívares que quieran, pero con eso no pueden comprar dólares. Ergo, la producción de gasolina seguirá cayendo, es inevitable, y es inevitable porque hay caída en la producción petrolera e incapacidad financiera y operativa de aumentar la refinación.

El precio dual de la gasolina tampoco es implementable porque que TODAS las estaciones de gasolina puedan verificar a los carnetizados es IMPOSIBLE. No tienen los equipos, el recurso humano, ni la conectividad. Ni efectivos militares para tener presencia en todas las bombas.

Usan esto para aterrorizar a la población para que cedan dignidad y se carnetice, es discurso para forzar mayores controles sociales. De mi parte, ni que pongan la gasolina a 100 USD me voy a sacar esa maldición. Tal como con el CLAP, que llega irregularmente y hay personas que no les ha llegado nunca, Igual será con la gasolina, con su respectiva mafia derivada, que también será inevitable. Del mismo modo que disminuirá el combustible para las plantas termoeléctricas que generan electricidad. Al final, viene el colapso energético como dije en #BetaPolÃ*tico #EnergÃ*a #30Jul - YouTube

*3.- Quedan muchas preguntas sin responder*, supongo que ni ellos mismos tienen las respuestas; sus planes vienen fracasando y su capacidad de maniobra disminuyendo. Que hagan lo que quieran, un carnet no detendrá a un pueblo colapsado.
Acá este hilo publicado en facebook para que lo compartas en tu muro Lo anunciado hoy por NicolÃ¡s Maduro... - Julio CÃ©sar JimÃ©nez GÃ©dler | Facebook

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 01:46 ----------

*Caída en la producción de Pdvsa ha costado al país 38,4 millardos de dólares*


----------



## cripton36 (15 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> Yo no quiero debatir querido
> besos, nos conocemos
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 21:45 ----------



quedate en tu casa. esto es un foro de DEBATE. aun no te enteras?
para leerte, mejor leo el NACIONAL DE VENEZUELA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## martingala (15 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (15 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 22:49 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> quedate en tu casa. esto es un foro de DEBATE. aun no te enteras?
> para leerte, mejor leo el NACIONAL DE VENEZUELA.
> te Saluda un marxista



Tú no me vas a decir que hacer, grosero.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 22:54 ----------

*Carnes rojas aumentaron 2375,5% en los últimos cinco meses*

Caracas. Aunque el artículo 91 de la Constitución establece que el salario mínimo vital debe tener como referencia la canasta básica, calculada en 164,15 millones de bolívares por firmas privadas, actualmente no alcanza ni para comprar un kilo de carnes rojas.


----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2018)

*Profesor español del @IAENUniversidad Fernando Casado dice que Maduro es una inspiración para los pueblos del mundo. 
*
Profesor español le hace una oda a Nicolás Maduro - YouTube

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 23:23 ----------

*Japón es conocido por su discreta política exterior:*

*Venezuela debe rendir cuentas a comunidad internacional, dice canciller de Japón*

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 23:35 ----------

*Maduro vuelve a denigrar a los jóvenes se fueron de Venezuela y los tilda de 'mendigos': 'Hay centenares que se fueron con el ofrecimiento falso de la derecha de que iban a disfrutar las mieles de otros países y terminaron lavando pocetas, como esclavos y mendigos'.*

Maduro tilda de "mendigos" a los jóvenes venezolanos que han emigrado de Venezuela (Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 00:13 ----------

*Dentro de las penurias que este régimen inflige, anoten esta también. Dormir en aceras y techo para escapar del calor en medio de largos y criminales apagones, es otra obra de la revolución. #Zulia #Sinluz*













Twitter


----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2018)

*"Una película de terror" denuncian los zulianos que se ha convertido el estado por la falla general de los servicios públicos.
*
Venezuela -Zulianos tienen más de 100 horas a oscuras por las fallas eléctricas - VPItv - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2018)

*Provea registró 135 casos de personas secuestradas por el Estado durante el gobierno de Maduro*

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 02:28 ----------

 Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #14Ago

Resumen Informativo


Iván Duque pidió que se celebren elecciones libres en Venezuela para que haya una “transición a la democracia”

AN llevará colapso del Zulia ante organismos internacionales

Trabajadores petroleros convocaron a protesta nacional este #16Ago

⛔ MP imputó al diputado Juan Requesens por traición a la patria y solicitó a Interpol aprehensión de Ortega Díaz

✳ Luisa Ortega Díaz aseguró que denunciará a Saab ante la Interpol por violación a los DDHH

⚖ Julio Borges: “Denunciaré internacionalmente a la juez y a los fiscales que me acusan y serán castigados”

Maduro pidió que el juicio por el “atentado” sea público y de conocimiento de todos los venezolanos

*⚖ Decisión del juicio en contra Maduro será anuanciada por el TSJ en el exilio este miércoles

Japón afirmó que Venezuela “debe rendir cuentas” a la comunidad internacional “sobre todos los problemas” del país

ONU: “2.3 millones de venezolanos dejaron el país por la crisis”

Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web Iván Duque:


----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2018)




----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2018)




----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2018)

Un kilo de Espaguetis de esta marca tan rara, y con calidad dudosa, está en más de 7 millones de bolívares, y el pueblo sigue como el modess… como si nada!


----------



## latinito (16 Ago 2018)

¿y si contratan a monedero y resto de la compipandi y compiyogi de la "complu " a asesorarlos de nuevo en lo de economía imaginativa ?


----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2018)

Que asco tan grande que esa basura haya llegado a ser presidente de la Asamblea Nacional "_opositora_".

Un país tan rico y condenado a solo tener puras bazofias como políticos. Que desperdicio y que mediocridad de país.































---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 11:48 ----------

Palabras del Podemita y Profesor Universitario Fernando Casado En Venezuela
Ayer Fernando Casado.Chupa recursos de nuestro pueblo desde 2005 asesorando la dictadura en dependencias públicas: Vicepresidencia, UBV, MPPRE, MPPCI, VTV, FGMA, Defensoría

Profesor español del @IAENUniversidad Fernando Casado dice que Maduro es una inspiración para los pueblos del mundo

Palabras: 

"...por eso ustedes son un ejemplo y por eso yo les agradezco que sigan rodilla en tierra, que la milicia está aquí defendiendo la Revolución, que todos ustedes están... Les quiero dar las gracias por que realmente son una inspiración, en España también las cosas están cambiando, en Portugal están cambiando, en Grecia están cambiando pero todavía no nos ha dejado; el pueblo seguramente tampoco está preparado para dar el salto cualitativo en países eeeh como Venezuela, como Ecuador, como Bolivia pero ahí estamos, vamos a intentar hacerlo, desde luego que ustedes son una gran inspiración..
Mañana seguranmente saldrán titulares que diran que aqui hay gente que está intentando venir a la Revolución Bolivia, intentando eeh imitar a la Dictadura de Maduro, pero nos da igual por que esto no es una Dictadura, esto es una democracia de verdad,esto es una democracia participativa y protagonica, donde la gente está para intentar liberar realmente a los pueblos (lo dice casi gritando).

No es una de esas democracias representatitivas que no nos ha dado ninguna felicidad al pueblo, que os hecha a la calle, , que nos deja miseria y que nos hace pasar hambre.
Gracias presidente, es usted una inspiración para todos los pueblos del mundo, es una inspiración para España, es usted...un Presidente líder que seguirá teniendo una gran cantidad de seguidores, por que la gente no es tonta señor Presiente.

CHÁVEZ VIVE!!!

Maduro: jejeje QUE VIVA ESPAÑAAA!!!.....""

Profesor español le hace una oda a Nicolás Maduro - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 11:50 ----------


----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2018)

Durante la mañana del día miércoles 15 de agosto, se realizó en la ciudad de Maracaibo una concentración protesta, que partió desde la avenida Las Delicias, ubicada al norte de la cuidad y se dirigió hasta el Ministerio Público para manifestar en contra de los apagones. María Eugenia Perozo indicó que *“a nosotros se nos va la luz 20 horas al día, seguidas, nos afecta en todos los sentidos, no podemos refrigerar los alimentos, se nos ha podrido toda la comida, las hijas en lo particular me sufren con los zancudos, regularmente no se puede trabajar, yo que tengo empresa no puedo trabajar”. *

Destacó que *“no solamente estamos protestando por la luz, estamos protestando por la inseguridad, por la comida, por el saneamiento de la cuidad”*. Agregó que *“realmente esto es insoportable, el gobierno del Zulia le quedó grande a Omar Prieto”. *

Marcela Blyde expresó que *“protestamos porque necesitamos luz, necesitamos luz para poder vivir, no podemos seguir en este plan, sin dormir, con la comida pudriéndose, sin agua fría, no te puedes bañar, no puedes hacer nada los comercios todos cerrados”.* 

Resaltó que _*“la cuidad está colapsada por completo, son prácticamente 6 días continuos sin electricidad, y eso ha llevado a un colapso total de los comercios”*_.

Protestan en Maracaibo tras 6 días continuos sin electricidad. - YouTube


----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2018)




----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2018)




----------



## España1 (16 Ago 2018)

Con la de pistolas que hay en Venezuela no entiendo como Maduro y compañía no han corrido la suerte de los Romanov


----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 22:58 ----------

Obtener un pasaporte en Venezuela es misión imposible:
*
Ecuador endurece requisitos ingreso a su territorio, pide Venezuela tome medidas por crisis humanitaria*

El Gobierno de Ecuador anunció el jueves que la presentación del pasaporte será requisito obligatorio para el ingreso de extranjeros a su territorio y exhortó a Venezuela a tomar medidas para que sus ciudadanos no tengan que migran a otros países.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 23:13 ----------




España1 dijo:


> Con la de pistolas que hay en Venezuela no entiendo como Maduro y compañía no han corrido la suerte de los Romanov



El Zapatero de tu firma está metido aquí (en Venezuela) dandole oxigeno a la dictadura.


----------



## Arepa (17 Ago 2018)

*Conoce la maquinaria de lavado de Nicolás Maduro y Daniel Ortega *


----------



## Arepa (17 Ago 2018)

7:50 PM. CARACAS. Vecinos de la avenida Baralt y de la parroquia Altagracia rodean el palacio de Miraflores en protesta por fallas en el servicio eléctrico. 

8:21 PM. MÉRIDA. Mérida. Hay fluctuaciones del servicio eléctrico.

9:11 PM. CARABOBO. Valencia. Sin servicio eléctrico en la urbanización Ciudad Alianza.

9:14 PM. REPRESIÓN. Caracas. El diputado Winston Flores denuncia que la Guardia Nacional reprime con perdigones la protesta en Altagracia por falta de energía eléctrica .

9:21 PM. CARABOBO. San Joaquín. Sin servicio eléctrico.

9:24 PM. ARAGUA. Maracay. Usuarios reportan falta de servicio eléctrico en la ciudad.

9:31 PM. MIRANDA. Los Teques. Protesta, reportan barricadas en la entrada del sector La Matica de Los Teques.

9:36 PM. REPRESIÓN. MIRANDA. Los Teques. Se escuchan fuertes detonaciones y gritos de los protestantes, además hay personas corriendo en la protesta de La Matica. Se habían reportado trancas. 

9:41 PM. REPRESIÓN. Caracas. Funcionarios de la GN detienen a un hombre y agreden a tres mujeres mientras se encontraban protestando frente a Miraflores por las fallas en el servicio eléctrico. 

❌ 9:42 PM. CARACAS. Se vuelve a levantar el cacerolazo a una cuadra de la iglesia de La Pastora.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 03:46 ----------

*16/08/2018 9:32 pm"Queremos luz" y "Fuera Maduro" gritan los vecinos. 28 horas sin energía eléctrica en Altagracia y La Pastora.*

A ver si alguien oye el "fuera Maduro" yo no lo oí.
28 horas sin energía eléctrica en Altagracia y La Pastora Caracas Venezuela - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 03:58 ----------


----------



## martingala (17 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (17 Ago 2018)

*Solicitan a tribunal venezolano que prohíba publicar reportajes sobre Alex Saab*







El empresario colombiano Alex Nain Saab Morán, uno de los grandes beneficiados con la importación de los alimentos para el programa estatal de los Comité Locales de Abastecimiento y Producción (Clap), solicitó a través de sus abogados que un tribunal de juicio prohíba a los periodistas venezolanos Ewald Scharfenberg, Joseph Poliszuk, Roberto Deniz y Alfredo Meza mencionarlo en sus investigaciones por considerar que esas historias afectan su honor y reputación.

La medida cautelar innominada aún no ha sido respondida por el juzgador y es la última incidencia de la demanda por difamación agravada continuada e injuria agravada, introducida por Saab en septiembre del año pasado.

Saab demandó a los cuatro comunicadores ante el Tribunal 11 de Juicio del Área Metropolitana de Caracas, a cargo de Ghilda Molina Carrillo. El 30 de julio la jueza Molina, atendiendo la solicitud del demandante, prohibió la salida del país de los cuatro reporteros.

El empresario se querelló contra los periodistas después de que el sitio Armando.Info publicara a lo largo de 2017 reportajes firmados por Deniz en los que se demostraba la vinculación del empresario barranquillero con el negocio de los Clap y los beneficios económicos que obtuvo a partir de la venta con sobreprecios al Estado venezolano de alimentos de la cesta básica, indican en una nota de prensa.

Solicitan a tribunal venezolano que prohíba publicar reportajes sobre Alex Saab - Efecto Cocuyo

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 11:21 ----------








---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 11:33 ----------

*Maracaibo una ciudad sin electricidad a 40 grados
*





























---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 11:39 ----------

*Sin agua: la batalla de médicos y pacientes por mantener higiene en hospitales de Venezuela*







Una enfermera arrastra un contenedor vacío por los pasillos azules del Hospital Universitario de Caracas y las puertas de madera de los escusados tienen carteles donde se lee “baño contaminado” porque el centro de salud, que alguna vez fue referencia en Latinoamérica, no tiene agua.

“He llegado a la terrible realidad de ir a quirófano a operar una paciente y voy a abrir el grifo para lavarme las manos (...) y no sale nada”, dijo la doctora Lina Figueira del servicio de ginecología en el hospital.

El problema se ha agravado en los últimos 4 meses debido al deterioro progresivo del sistema que surte de agua a la ciudad, mientras en la capital y en el interior del país petrolero las protestas se hacen cada vez más frecuentes por la escasez del servicio de agua.


*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 11:44 ----------

*Desde comienzos de 2018 unos 547.000 venezolanos han ingresado a Ecuador a través de la frontera Colombiana, y en la primera semana de agosto ingresaron 30.000. *

Acnur Americas: Desde comienzos de 2018 unos 547 000 venezolanos han ingresado a Ecuador - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 11:54 ----------

*Erika Farías: “Esta patria es de nosotros o no es de nadie”. Una frase para la historia, que refleja el siniestro espíritu del chavismo.*

Erika Farías: Esta patria es de nosotros o no es de nadi - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 11:57 ----------

*"Ser diagnosticado con cáncer de mama es un shock para cualquier mujer, pero si esa mujer vive en Venezuela hoy, significa una lucha interminable ..." *







---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 12:06 ----------

*Den un vistazo a la guia es bastante completa:*

*Jesuitas diseñan ruta para migrantes venezolanos en Suramérica
*






La Red Jesuita de Migrantes y el Servicio Jesuita a Refugiados Latinoamérica y el Caribe diseñó una guía para los migrantes venezolanos, en la que detallan los pasos a seguir para quienes salen del país suramericano a naciones vecinas.

Conocida como “La Ruta” se trata de una guía práctica con sitios y pasos fronterizos, qué documentos deben poseer y cuáles son los requisitos que se exigen en cada país que han servido de acogida para los venezolanos que huyen de su país por la crisis política, social y económica que vive la nación petrolera.

En el comienzo se explica que es “un mapa diseñado para el viajero venezolano que desea conocer más sobre posibles rutas de viaje, en el están contenidos los precios, tiempos y rutas para tener un tránsito un poco más seguro”.

Añade que “encontrarás en varios puntos dos rutas, la ruta que se ha utilizado generalmente está demarcada en rojo y las rutas alternativas en gris, sus precios están discriminados en ‘ruta principal’ y ‘rutas alternas’ respectivamente, además encontrarás una especie de lupas que exponen más claramente los puntos migratorios (frontera) junto con los trámites o documentos necesarios para el cruce fronterizo”.

En el mapa solo está referida la migración hacia los países de Suramérica como Brasil, Colombia, Ecuador, Bolivia, Perú, Chile y Argentina, donde detallan el número de requisitos que exige cada una de estas naciones, así como las instituciones en las que deben solicitarlos.

Explican que contiene los “datos como el costo de los transportes y los tiempos de viaje, los trámites y documentos necesarios en los puntos de migración, además del tiempo de espera y el costo de comidas, es parte de la información que se encuentra, diferenciada y señalizada por colores, lugares y estrategias de movilidad”.

Y contiene “la guía para el paso, establecimiento y regularización de los venezolanos y venezolanas migrantes en América Latina, exponiendo los requisitos necesarios en cada país para llevar a cabo el proceso de manera legal”.


*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 12:13 ----------

*Policía impide marcha de funcionarios de salud en Venezuela*







Médicos, enfermeras y pacientes exigen mejores salarios y la entrega de insumos básicos para poder ejercer y atender a los enfermos.

Fuerzas antimotines de la policía venezolana impidieron este jueves (16.08.2018) la marcha de trabajadores del sector de la salud, quienes buscaban dirigirse al Palacio de Miraflores (la sede de Gobierno) para exigir mejoras salariales y la entrega de materiales y medicinas, que escasean en el país sudamericano, sumido en una profunda crisis económica.

La manifestación, encabezada por un niño en silla de ruedas acompañado por su madre, partió del hospital de niños J.M. de los Ríos, en el centro de Caracas, pero solo avanzó unos metros en la ruta de tres kilómetros hacia la casa de Gobierno, ya que una muralla de agentes impidió el paso, con una primera línea conformada por mujeres policías.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 12:17 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp7rfHvKN_s


----------



## Arepa (17 Ago 2018)

*En el Metro de Caracas la gente se ha acostumbrado a permanecer en el anden cualquier tiempo, a sudar porque no hay aire, a subir escaleras automáticas paradas. A ver la mugre, a recibir y dar empujones, patadas y trancazos. Se puede escribir un libro. Es un infierno ...*


----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

*Carlos Rangel habla sobre socialismo en 1983, semanas después del Viernes Negro.*

Carlos Rangel es entrevistado en Primer Plano - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 00:30 ----------

‼‼‼‼‼‼‼‼‼‼‼‼

Maduro en sus anuncios económicos:

"Cada petro ha sido fijado su valor en dólares en un monto oscilante de 60$ papá, el precio del barril petrolero. Ahora el precio va a anclar el precio del bolívar soberano y cada petro tendrá un valor de 3.600bs. Y será la unidad de cuenta fluctuante que servirá para fijar en valor del trabajo y el precio de los bienes de consumo”


----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

ANUNCIOS EN MATERIA ECONÓMICA 
CADENA NACIONAL DEL DICTADOR MADURO 17-08-2018 7:00 PM

1. Base Inicial de Anclaje 1$ = Bs.F 6.000.000,00/ 1 Petro = 60 US$ = 3.600,00 Bs.S.
2. Salario Mínimo Obligatorio Medio Petro 1.800 Bs.S. = 180.000.000,00 Bs. de antes
3. Bono de Reconversión de 600 Bs.S. 60.000.000,00 Bs. de antes
4. El Gobierno asumirá la diferencia del salario mínimo por 90 días. 
5. Nuevo sistema de precios anclado al Petro
6. Aumento del IVA en 4 ptos de 12% al 16% 
7. ISLR 0,5% - 2% mensual como anticipo
8. Retenciones IVA semanales
9. 0 – 2% IGTF.

Esto no es un viernes negro, es un agujero negro que se puede tragar todo el país. 

Maduro atrapado en el colapso de Venezuela producto del plan chavista huyó hacia adelante a un precipio donde quiere llevarnos a TODOS con él.

Twitter

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 03:06 ----------

 PRESIDENTE NICOLÁS MADURO MOROS
MEDIDAS ECONÓMICAS 17-08-18
7 p.m. ✍

Para exterminar el dólar criminal y el alza especulativo de los precios de bienes y servicios, y buscar el equilibrio económico del país. 

El Petro, la Criptomoneda servirá como medio de anclaje para buscar el equilibrio revaluador de los salarios y precios de bienes y servicios.

❇ CADA PETRO TENDRÁ UN VALOR DE BS. 3.600

❇ Nuevo SALARIO MÍNIMO ANCLADO EN EL PETRO, PENSIONES Y SALARIO BASE TABLAS SALARIALES DEL PAÍS EN MEDIO PETRO BS. 1.800

❇ A PARTIR DEL LUNES 20-08-18 DE OTORGARÁ UN BONO DE RECONVERSIÓN, UN SEXTO DE PETRO, 
BS. 600 A LOS QUE TIENEN EL CARNET DE LA PATRIA

❇ EL ESTADO ASUME EL DIFERENCIAL DE TODA LA NÓMINA DE LA PEQUEÑA Y MEDIANA INDUSTRIA DEL SECTOR PÚBLICO Y PRIVADO PARA MINIMIZAR EL IMPACTO SECUENCIAL CONSIGUIENTE EN 90 DIAS. 

❇ UN SOLO SISTEMA DE PRECIOS ACORDADOS, ANCLADOS AL PETRO, EN VISTA DE ESTAR TODOS LOS PRECIOS DE BIENES Y SERVICIOS ACTUALES DOLARIZADOS, TOMANDO EN CUENTA PRECIOS JUSTOS RESPETANDO LOS MÁRGENES DE GANANCIA JUSTA.

❇ NUEVO SISTEMA CAMBIARIO DESDE LA INSTITUCIÓN RECTORA BCV. UN SOLO TIPO DE CAMBIO FLUCTUANTE. 

❇ META A ALCANZAR DE DÉFICIT FISCAL = 0. SE VA A APLICAR LA DISCIPLINA FISCAL SUSTENTADA EN LA PRODUCCIÓN GENERADORA DE RIQUEZA POR LA VÍA DEL AHORRO Y PRODUCTIVIDAD NACIONAL. 

❇ IMPUESTO DEL VALOR AGREGADO DEL 16 % A LOS BIENES SUNTUARIOS.

❇ OTRAS MEDIDAS FISCALES Y FINANCIERAS A IMPLEMENTAR PRÓXIMAMENTE.

❇ EL SUBSIDIO DIRECTO PARA COMBUSTIBLE A LOS PORTADORES DEL CARNET DE LA PATRIA.

❇ SE EXTIENDE HASTA EL 30-08-18 EL CENSO DEL REGISTRO DE TRANSPORTE A NIVEL NACIONAL.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 03:11 ----------

10:00 PM. CARACAS. Sin luz: Altagracia, La Pastora, 23 de Enero y Los Teques (Miranda)
PNB y GNB con contingentes en las zonas donde anoche hubo portestas. (Vía periodista Lohena Reverón)


----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

#BetaPolítico #Aceleración - YouTube


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (18 Ago 2018)

Repetid conmigo, Venezuela no es socialista. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martingala (18 Ago 2018)




----------



## martingala (18 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

Nicolás Maduro hace anuncios en materia económica 17/08/2018 - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 10:53 ----------




Latifundista leninista dijo:


> Repetid conmigo, Venezuela no es socialista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Max Aub (18 Ago 2018)

Venezuela es un país con un manpower de primer orden ( negros, mestizos, zambos, etc.) por lo que en virtud del principio universal de que las razas no existen y que, de existir, todas tienen la misma inteligencia ( sostener lo contrario es de nazis xenójogos) por lo que le espera un futuro prometedor.


----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 12:18 ----------




Max Aub dijo:


> Venezuela es un país con un manpower de primer orden ( negros, mestizos, zambos, etc.) por lo que en virtud del principio universal de que las razas no existen y que, de existir, todas tienen la misma inteligencia ( sostener lo contrario es de nazis xenójogos) por lo que le espera un futuro prometedor.



Y todo gracias a sus asesores Españoles de pura cepa

Profesor español le hace una oda a Nicolás Maduro - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 12:23 ----------


----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

*Los pueblos del mundo saben que Venezuela fue transformada a partir de la revolución del comandante Chávez. El camarada @HendrikHifi les muestra la vida... En SOCIALISMO!*


----------



## Kluster (18 Ago 2018)

martingala dijo:


> Un kilo de Espaguetis de esta marca tan rara, y con calidad dudosa, está en más de 7 millones de bolívares, y el pueblo sigue como el modess… como si nada!



¿Pero como puede ser? Me estoy perdiendo algo.

Si hace poco he colgado un vídeo de gente que hacía cola durante horas para sacar dinero del cajero y decían que sólo se les permitía sacar un máximo de 500.000 bs. ¿Como puede valer 7.000.000 bs un paquete de spaghetti?

Supongo que se referían a los Bs.S y no a los Bs.F (???).

No lo entiendo, que alguien me lo explique. ::


----------



## Arepa (18 Ago 2018)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Pero como puede ser? Me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Si hace poco he colgado un vídeo de gente que hacía cola durante horas para sacar dinero del cajero y decían que sólo se les permitía sacar un máximo de 500.000 bs. ¿Como puede valer 7.000.000 bs un paquete de spaghetti?
> 
> ...



Es la hiperinflación los precios aumentan a cada hora. 
Una coca cola de dos litros esta costando casi 7 millones de Bs.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 18:26 ----------

@Kluster

Esto se refiere sólo a los salarios, como ejercicio.

Tienes un negocio y vendes una chupeta en un millón de bolívares. De ese precio, el 10% es para el salario de tu empleado (100.000).
Tras el anuncio de ayer, el salario mínimo aumentó de golpe 3.600%. Es decir, pasó de 5 millones a 180 millones porque el chavismo cree que eso se puede decretar así y ya. Significa entonces que se multiplicó por 36.
Bien, como no tienes una fábrica de dinero falso como la del BCV sino que solo vendes chupetas, debes cargarle ese aumento de salario al porcentaje del costo del producto asociado al salario. Más o menos.
Son entonces 900.000 bolívares de la chupeta como la habías calculado antes más los 3.600.000 que son ese 10% del salario llevado a su nueva proporción.
Ahora la chupeta vale 4,5 millones de bolívares y tú sigues recibiendo el mismo porcentaje de todo lo demás. Es decir: eso no pagará tu nuevo salario (que también deberías tenerlo), ni el de la persona que te distribuye la chupeta (que también debe aumentar, ¿no?), ni el de los trabajadores que la producen en la fábrica de chupetas.
Así que estamos frente a toda una cadena de aumentos que harán que ese producto no valga ya lo mismo sino que aumente como nunca antes hemos visto aumentar nada porque nunca habíamos vivido una devaluación de este tamaño. Salarios de 5 a 180 millones y dólares Dicom de 240 mil a 6 millones.
Tampoco ese aumento cubrirá tus nuevos gastos de mantenimiento del local... y además, también hay que sumarle el nuevo IVA de 16%.

Al final, los aumentos de los precios de los productos deberán ser tan altos y complejos que:
- El que venda hoy está regalando su mercancía
- Los bolívares que no gastes hoy quedarán licuados.
- Creer que la solución entonces es controlar los precios no solo te hace chulo sino también malvado, porque quebrarás a productores, comerciantes e importadores.
- Hay que remarcar precios pero nadie sabe cómo para no perder.
- Incluso las cosas calculadas en dólares aumentarán para poder afrontar estos nuevos salarios e impuestos.

Ahora quítale 5 ceros a los precios y pónselos a tu incertidumbre.


----------



## martingala (18 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

Las Mierdas Vendidas de la MUD:



‼ Oposición venezolana convoca a primer día de protesta y paro general para el día martes 21 de agosto













---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 23:20 ----------

En inglés se diría "hoarding" y en español sería una mezcla entre acumular y hacer inventario. *Realmente es mejor tener cosas que bolívares, porque los bolívares se devalúan cada día. El anuncio ayer representa un aumento de golpe de 5600% en los salarios (de 3 millones a 180 millones*) y la economía no funciona así a la fuerza. Eso es dinero que tendrá que sumarse a las estructuras de costo de los productos, lo que los hará aún más costosos. Así que es mejor hacer inventario. Pensar que no necesitas 1 sino 5, no 3 sino para 6 meses y así liquidar lo que se tenga. *Tenemos prohibido ahorrar en bolívares porque el último mes la moneda perdía 3% su valor cada día, lo reconoció ayer el mismo Nicolas Maduro en la TV. Emitieron dinero artificial y generaron hiperinflación. Es decir: nos robaron.*
*Pero con esto de hoy nos tocó un poco peor. Salimos solo a aumentar un poco los inventarios y reponer cosas. Nada urgente. Nada de primerísima necesidad porque igual de esas cosas no hay en los mercados desde hace años*.
Pero entonces el comunismo ataca por otro lado: los bancos colapsan.
Dijeron, mientras hacíamos cola para pagar, que no estaban respondiendo las plataformas bancarias del Provincial ni el Venezolano de Crédito. Llamamos y confirmamos. Caídas.
Dejamos las compras.
Fue igual en dos negocios más.
*Así que nadie se salva:
- Un problema es no tener dinero (pobreza)
- Otro problema es que no haya cosas (escasez)
- Y otro es que aún teniendo el dinero y consiguiendo las cosas, no haya manera de pagarlo.
En un país en colapso todo pasa a la vez.*

Los precios de hoy, comparados con los de la semana que viene, son bajos. El dinero se nos quedó en el banco: lo perdimos. Se enfría. Se diluye.
Es decir: el BCV y la política monetaria de la revolución nos siguen robando.









---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 23:29 ----------

[/COLOR]*Jorge Rodríguez: Si usted tiene un pequeño automercado, el aumento de sueldo lo pagará Maduro
*
Jorge Rodríguez: Si usted tiene un pequeño automercado, el aumento de sueldo lo pagará Maduro - YouTube

*Jorge Rodríguez asegura que los venezolanos han recibido con beneplácito los anuncios del gobierno. *

]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17G_2vquy_Q

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 23:56 ----------

*Locales comerciales amanecen cerrados tras el “Madurazo” #18Ago (Fotos)*


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

Los chavistas están felices 

























---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 02:34 ----------








---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 02:59 ----------

*Las protestas se iniciaron a partir de la agresión el viernes de un comerciante local a manos supuestamente de un grupo de venezolanos, que, al parecer, le intentaron asaltar cuando estaba en su casa con su familia, de acuerdo con las citadas fuentes.

Brasileños queman carpas y expulsan a venezolanos de refugios improvisados en Pacaraima*


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

*Más Chavistas complacidos  *














---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 03:43 ----------

*Escasez de Medicinas:*







---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 03:49 ----------

 Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #18Ago

Resumen Informativo

Julio Jiménez Gédler desde Falcón: "Estamos los que luchamos, los que resisten y los que nos ayudan. Escoja cualquiera de la tres pero no le huya al futuro bonito que nos espera en Venezuela"

DSDCaracas y DSD Vargas respondieron en el asfalto a las recientes medidas económicas del régimen: ¡Fuera Maduro!

‼ María Corina Machado: “Lo ocurrido anoche acelera el desenlace. O se quedan y nos exterminan, o los sacamos y reconstruimos Venezuela”

✳ Fracción #16Jul: “Exigimos la inmediata convocatoria a sesiones extraordinarias de la AN”

⛴ EEUU acordó enviar un buque hospital a Colombia para ayudar a los refugiados venezolanos

⛔ Brasileños expulsaron a venezolanos de Pacaraima y quemaron sus campamentos

Luis Almagro: “Es necesario mantener las puertas abiertas al pueblo de Venezuela”

Canciller paraguayo afirmó que Unasur perdió credibilidad por supeditarse al chavismo

*♂ VP, PJ y Causa R convocan a primer día de protesta y paro nacional para el #21Ago

Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web .@JulioCoco desde Falcón:

#PrensaDSD
@PeriodistaDSD


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 12:25 ----------

*Los 3 tweets con declaraciones de @OmarBarbozaDip borrados del TL de la @AsambleaVE luego que fueran cuestionados por los ciudadanos. No tengan miedo al escrutinio del pueblo,pero, si tengan miedo de pasar a la historia como cómplices del exterminio ejecutado por la tiranía.
*


















---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 12:33 ----------

*No se puede combatir el comunismo con socialismo light ni marxismo cultural. He aqui lo que dicen "influencers" "opositores":*

























---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 12:35 ----------

*Trabajo fotográfico de Reuters:*

























---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 12:38 ----------

*Devaluación y anuncios económicos causan temor e incertidumbre entre venezolanos*


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

*Tren de Aragua: todo lo que debe saber sobre la banda más temida del país*







*Comenzó como un sindicato de trabajo de un prometido -y no cumplido- ferrocarril. Pronto se corrompió con el cobro ilícito de comisiones. Y, al ser desactivado, sus miembros descubrieron en la extorsión la garantía de sus finanzas. Hoy son más de 500 aliados que secuestran y asesinan. Hasta los cuerpos policiales reciben ultimátum. Esta es una de las bandas de delito organizado más temidas del país. Su principal centro de operaciones apunta hacia un solo sitio: La Cárcel de Tocorón.*

*No se han convertido en los carteles colombianos. Por ahora. Ni tienen el poderío de la mafia mexicana. Tampoco el de la Cosa Nostra italiana. Ni cuentan con los millares de sanguinarios que conforman la mara Salvatrucha salvadoreña.

Sin el despliegue brutal de estas organizaciones, aún así, el Tren de Aragua –una de las bandas criminales de factura criolla más temidas– ha sembrado el miedo en el centro de Venezuela.*

En 2016 el comisario Luis Ollarves, entonces jefe de la región central, admitía su creación, cuando, en relación con esta banda, daba a conocer la posición del Cicpc.

_*“No permitiremos que nadie siembre zozobra, miedo y terror en la comunidad”*_, expresó el funcionario en aquella oportunidad, refiriéndose a las acciones que emprendería en contra del Tren de Aragua. Sin embargo, la banda continuó más vigorosa.
*Leer Más*


*Ni se imagina lo que me costó postear esto, en Venezuela esa web esta censurada.*


----------



## Kluster (19 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> Es la hiperinflación los precios aumentan a cada hora.
> Una coca cola de dos litros esta costando casi 7 millones de Bs.



La hiperinflación ya está llegando a límites insostenibles.

Moned€uro, eres un intelectual de la hostia. :XX:


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

*Al biólogo Diego Arellano lo mató una metra disparada con un cartucho de perdigón*

*“Tengo mis esperanzas puestas en que el país va a cambiar porque los venezolanos no nos merecemos esto. Mi pana estoy destrozado porque mi familia se desintegró, pero algún día nos uniremos de nuevo”, le dijo el joven de 31 años a un amigo momentos antes de morir. Su familia directa no se había presentado a la morgue de Los Teques a retirar el cuerpo, porque su madre desecha por la noticia sufrió un shock y se encontraba hospitalizada y sus hermanos viven en el exterior*

*Leer Más*

*La última foto de Diego segundos antes de fallecer, ¿Qué habrá visto?*






---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 13:51 ----------

*Los chavistas también huyen, aunque sospecho que alguno se irá a adoctrinar a los lugares con ideas de izquierda:*


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

*Formas de hacer dinero en el Socialismo Venezolano, para la gente humilde, obviamente que hay formas más lujosas y capitalistas de enriquecerse:*


*Los hidrantes son los nuevos negocios frente a la escasez de agua
*






En la esquina de Jesús una señora se las ingenió para solventar su situación y la de sus vecinos frente al recorte del suministro, ignorando el verdadero uso de esta toma. Con una llave abrió la válvula y a diario tiene una cola de gente esperando para llenar las pimpinas.

Caracas. “Pasamos cuatro meses sin agua, nadie sabe lo que es esto. Tienes que vivirlo. Yo no sé si está mal o está bien que se use esa toma, pero cómo hacemos. Estar sin agua es demasiado horrible”.

Así Jazmín Suárez, vecina de San Martín, argumentaba el hecho de que va todos los días a la esquina de Jesús, en la avenida San Martín, a buscar agua de un hidrante.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Von Rudel (19 Ago 2018)

Una hecatombe-







Sus asesores economicos, Monedero, dando lecciones de economia en españa.


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

*Los opositores Venezolanos lo que necesitamos es un líder político que no sea un vendido que nos represente ante Venezuela y el mundo, por que en Venezuela si se protesta.
*


*Conflictividad social en Venezuela durante julio de 2018*

_*Julio ha sido el mes con mayor índice de protestas
96% de las protestas por derechos sociales
1.233 protestas en el sector salud*_​



































































Las protestas se caracterizaron mayoritariamente por derechos sociales

1.- Casi la totalidad de las protestas fue para exigir derechos sociales.
2.- Exigencias laborales en los sectores salud, universitario, eléctrico y telecomunicaciones.
3.- Rechazo al colapso de los servicios básicos, agua potable, electricidad y gas doméstico.
4.- Exigencias de acceso a alimentos y medicinas.
5.- Paros, cierres de calle y concentraciones como las principales modalidades de protesta.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

*Venezolanos llegando a Rumichaca Ecuador 17/08/2018
*

*La medida de prohibir la entrada a los que no tienen pasaporte entró en vigencia la medianoche del 18 de agosto.*

























---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 18:07 ----------

Venezolanos sin pasaporte quieren ayuda para ingresar al país - YouTube

Venezolanos ya no pueden ingresar por cédula en mal estado - YouTube

---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 18:15 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4nPe12E0N8

---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 18:41 ----------

*COLOMBIA:
*
Miles de venezolanos cruzan Colombia a pie | Noticias Caracol - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2018)

El drama de los venezolanos que caminan 1.400 kilómetros hasta Ecuador - YouTube

---------- Post added 19-ago-2018 at 19:10 ----------

*Y a partir del 18/08/2018 comenzamos a ser inmigrantes ilegales:*







Decenas de venezolanos ingresan a Ecuador sin pasaporte - YouTube​


----------



## Arepa (20 Ago 2018)

*32 días a pie para llegar a Uruguay*

Cruz Roja y Naciones Unidas le pidieron a Cancillería que arme un plan de contingencia.







Un mes es lo que demora la Luna en dar la vuelta completa a la Tierra, es lo que tarda el ciclo de ovulación y un Mundial de fútbol. Un mes —o 32 días para ser exactos— es lo que le llevó a Pedro llegar a Uruguay. Un poquito caminando y otro poquitito a pie.

Salió de Venezuela con una remera, una gorra algo agujereada, un bolsito negro de tela en el que guardaba una toalla y un cepillo de dientes, y llevaba un pantalón cargo, de esos con cierre que se transforman en bermuda. Huyó con unos championes —o zapatos de goma, como le dicen en su pueblo— que aún conservaban la suela. Pero sobre todo escapó con miedo. La suya no es una historia de chavistas o antichavistas; es el relato de un joven de 27 años desesperado por comer, por vivir.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (20 Ago 2018)

*Exgobernador del Psuv: Luis Martínez vivirá la injusticia que sufren muchos venezolanos en las cárceles*







El exgobernador del estado Mérida por el Partido Socialista Unido de Venezuela (Psuv) Florencio Porras, se refirió al caso del Luis Martínez, dirigente del chavismo detenido el pasado 10 de agosto por estar implicado en el presunto intento de magnicidio en grado de frustración contra el presidente Nicolás Maduro, agregó que el dirigente verá en carne propia la injusticia que sufren muchos venezolanos en las cárceles del país.

“Luis Martínez es militante del Psuv y es conocida su afinidad con Rafael Ramírez, no sé si tiene algún tipo de responsabilidad en algo de lo que el Gobierno le ha achacado, porque este gobierno a través de sus órganos represores no debe tener alguna causa real para perseguir, apresar o reprimir cualquier disidencia”, dijo.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 01:19 ----------

*Miguel Fontán™
‏*

Como mencionó @FlorIzcaray en un tuit y como se desprende en el mensaje de @MariaCorinaYA,* los anuncios del régimen encierran una idea de «solución final» que eliminan casi todos los grados de libertad de los venezolanos.* Al respecto quisiera comentar algunas cosas #Hilo

He de empezar por considerar *el daño que algunos analistas, expertos y académicos le hicieron a la acción política, al no definir con claridad y contundencia que este régimen ni tenía vocación democrática, ni tenia una lógica política, sino una lógica criminal muy poco estudiada.*

*Ello permitió durante años engañar con la idea de que era posible evitar un derramamiento de sangre*, una situación extrema si se seguían los mecanismos institucionales para separar al régimen del poder. *El Foro de São Paulo entendió la importancia de secuestrar las instituciones.*

Así, *los momentos de asfixia del régimen (2004, 2014, 2016 y 2017) fueron socorridos con diálogos por parte de quienes conjuraban una nefasta unión*, entre ignorantes de la naturaleza real y del peligro a que nos exponíamos al dejar al régimen en el poder e infiltrados.

Como era de suponer en la lógica criminal,* el régimen avanzaba con cada respiro que le daban. Después de cada diálogo, el régimen respiraba y avanzaba.* Así funcionan las bandas criminales para eliminar las causas de debilidad y evitar que se puedan repetir las consecuencias.

Los pasos más grandes en materia de control social, destrucción y dominación fueron cuando se dejaba respirar a un régimen que estaba contra las cuerdas. *Hoy quienes de buena fe creyeron que “dictadura sale con votos” deben estar tristes al darse cuenta con lo que contribuyeron.*

Los recientes anuncios del pasado_ “viernes del Armagedón”_ no son más que una muestra de una ofensiva en el momento de mayor debilidad. Es la idea de «solución final» que encierra una ofensiva, pero también la retórica de “si este país no es de nosotros no será de nadie”...

Ello ha encendido las alarmas, no sólo de los venezolanos, sino del continente entero, pues quienes nos paramos desde el paradigma de la lógica criminal, esta acción es apalancadora de varios tableros.* Recordemos que el régimen siempre jugó con tableros múltiples.*

*La idea de tableros múltiples*, mal adoptada por algún experto que señalaba que eran varios tableros de ajedrez,es vieja dentro del régimen; y* no es más que el desarrollo de distintos tableros con distintos juegos y reglas que se apalanca en un evento para potenciar sus resultados*

De ahí que *el régimen siempre daba la impresión de que todo estuviese planificado, cuando en realidad lo que pasaba es que con el uso de tableros múltiples, tenían mayor capacidad de reencuadre frente a situaciones no deseadas.* La oposición nunca pudo entender esa idea...

Volviendo al punto. *Las acciones tomadas por el régimen el pasado viernes son apalancadoras de varios tableros:* 1. Inicia una ofensiva para exterminar cualquier vestigio «capitalista» (comerciantes, empresarios, emprendedores, etc); 2. Provoca una nueva oleada de diáspora;

3. *La nueva oleada de diáspora también es una forma de exportar sus células políticas y criminales a los países vecinos* para iniciar acciones de debilitamiento de las democracias. Esa diáspora chavista puede distraer a los gobiernos de tomar medidas contra el régimen...

Y así podemos enumerar distintas acciones, *en distintos tableros que se mueven con independencia porque tienen lógicas y reglas distintas* (Por eso la idea de varios tableros de ajedrez es insuficiente). El asunto es que con esta nueva ofensiva, muchos se han preocupado.

Así que *estos días serán de definiciones*, como bien lo señaló @MariaCorinaYA. Ello se puede resumir así: *o son ellos o somos nosotros.* De ahí que la MUD, q estaba desmantelada, salga con urgencia a convocar un Paro Nacional al que veían con desdén cuando la @LaCausaRVe lo propuso

El punto aquí, al menos en esta primera etapa de esta importante batalla contra el mal, es simple estimado conciudadano: *cuando le planteen una acción política pregunte cuál es el objetivo que se persigue, porque si el despliegue sólo busca elecciones o diálogo, usted perdió.*

Debemos entender algo,* la lógica criminal contenida y desplegada bajo la tutela del Foro de São Paulo no dejará Venezuela bajo ningún mecanismo democrático ni civilizado.* Este país es su cabeza de puente, incluso más importante que Brasil.

Así que, hoy más que nunca,* debemos exigir de quien quiera liderar tres cosas importantes:* 
*
1. Comprensión del momento actual, esto no es dictadura, ni democracia enferma, ni autoritarismo competitivo. Esto es un régimen delincuencial que busca reducirlo a simple biología;

2. Coherencia en las acciones. Por ejemplo, no se saca a la gente a la calle por un Golpe de Estado y tres meses después se entrega la protesta por elecciones o diálogo;

3. Acompañamiento total con la urgencia y con el ahogo que usted y yo ya sentimos...*

*Si al liderazgo no se le exigen, a mi entender, estas tres cosas seremos incapaces de enfrentar y de sobrevivir al día después de la separación del poder del régimen.* Porque queramos o no, estemos preparados o no, la decisión de separar al regimen del poder parece estar tomada..

---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 01:25 ----------

*Al que pueda interesar y dude que los partidos de la 4ta no eran socialistas, escuche esto por favor:*

Carlos Rangel es entrevistado en Primer Plano - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 01:32 ----------


----------



## Arepa (20 Ago 2018)

---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 03:39 ----------

*Sobre los anuncios económicos dictatoriales y la propuesta de paro*


*Sobre los anuncios económicos dictatoriales y la propuesta de paro
Razones:*

1.- *En Venezuela vivimos 19 años de proceso de destrucción del aparato productivo*, inoperancia de las instituciones del estado y crisis en PDVSA, Corpoelec y otras empresas del estado.

2.- *En Venezuela menos de un tercio de la población laboral activa tiene empleo asalariado formal*, la economía informal compone la mayoría social. Con el agregado que *el principal empleador es el estado.*

3.- *En Venezuela la crisis del transporte público, privado y personal*, aunado a los problemas de electricidad en algunas zonas del país disminuyen la producción y el comercio, en consecuencia, el trabajo.

4.- *En Venezuela el ciclo de siembra y producción agropecuaria es el más bajo de la historia*, la producción de alimentos viene descendiendo progresivamente.

5.-* Las medidas económicas anunciadas por Maduro el viernes 17 de agosto generaron incertidumbres en todos los sectores econonómicos y ciudadanía en general*, lo cual induce una paralización de actividades para recalcular inversiones, costos y precios; aunado a la proposición de aumento del salario mínimo que es imposible de asumir por los patronos por lo cual Maduro dijo que asumía el pago de salarios por 90 días.

6.-* Estas incertidumbres se colocan sobre la fecha de la reconversión monetaria con todos los cambios informáticos* y contables; más el tema del efectivo y la convivencia de ambos conos monetarios afectando aún más la moneda circulante y las transacciones bancarias, lo cual disminuye aún más la capacidad comercial de la sociedad.

7.- *Aún no se define el nuevo precio de la gasolina ni el esquema de discriminación del precio “internacional”* y el del precio a los que poseen el “Carnet de La Patria”. *Mañana 20/08 pierden vigencia los billetes del cono anterior de la denominación 500 BsF. hacia abajo lo que trae como consecuencia que las gasolineras no puedan cobrar ni dar cambio con el precio actual.* Ante esto, en *la gran mayoría de las estaciones de combustible del país están regalando la gasolina*, vaciando los tanques; esto pudiera dejar sin combustible a buena parte del, ya disminuido, parque automotor afectando la movilidad de peatones, automovilistas y transporte de carga.

8.- *Hay diferencias diametrales entre la paralización inducida de la productividad, el comercio, las transacciones digitales y la movilidad de una huelga o paro.* La primera es coaccionada por la fuerza desde el estado, la segunda se enmarcaría en una estrategia con objetivo y exigencias claras.

9.- *A esta hora no han sido publicadas en Gaceta Oficial las medidas anunciadas*, solo el aumento del IVA al 16% fue publicado; es decir, la decisión e implementación de lo anunciado es desconocido a esta hora. En nuestros análisis debido a la *imposibilidad de su implementación y por el objetivo real de estos anuncios que es sembrar terror en la población para generar una nueva ola de migración masiva y que una minoría manejable se subyugue ante su dictadura y se carnetice.*

10.- *Es previsible, más no lógico, que a partir de mañana -que es día no laboral decretado por Maduro- se viene una semana de paralización mayoritaria y baja afluencia de peatones y automovilistas.* La dictadura coaccionó la paralización en inmovilidad laboral y ciudadana con el objetivo que no se visualice el caos real que puede ocurrir en reacción a los anuncios.

*Posiciones:*

1.- *La reacción real y necesitada a estos anuncios es que los ciudadanos salgan a hacer su rutina y ante la imposibilidad de hacer se visualice el caos generado. Que se colapsen las paradas de transporte, las taquillas de los bancos, los comercios con clientes buscando alimentos y otros insumos, etc. Esto es lo que desea evitar la dictadura.*

2.- *Por ello no apoyamos la tesis del paro/huelga en este contexto*; estamos convencidos que Maduro desea vaciar las calles, los comercios, los bancos, las empresas, la producción para que no se grafique el caos generado.

3.-* No nos sumamos al paro/huelga convocado para el 21 de agosto por que este tipo de acciones deben estar en el marco de una estrategia*, no se hacen en reacción -inducida y esperada- por la dictadura. Si la dictadura quiere que nos paralicemos, el trabajo de la disidencia real es que no haya la parálisis de nuestra parte.

4.- No nos sumamos paro/huelga convocado por LCR, VP, PJ y AD porque no nos han dicho los objetivos de esa convocatoria ni la agenda lucha. Se desconfia de sus proponentes porque en su historial y su falta de estrategia siempre finalizan en negociaciones con el PSUV y solicitud de elecciones que solo calman la protesta y desechan los anhelos de cambio de los ciudadanos venezolanos.

5.- En DSD Venezuela tenemos estrategia en el marco y coordinación de la Alianza Soy Venezuela, no cambiaremos de estrategia para reaccionar irracional y torpemente ante un anuncio del tirano que solo genera incertidumbres. *En la incertidumbre nos concentramos en las certezas y las verdades, la verdad es que esto solo acelera tiempos sin cambiar las acciones planificadas.
*
6.- Seguimos apoyando y acompañando la agenda de lucha de gremios y comunidades en sus exigencias.

*Un país que quiere cambio no se para, se moviliza. #FueraMaduro*
Twitter


----------



## Arepa (20 Ago 2018)

This is Venezuela Collapse of the Socialist Revolution - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (20 Ago 2018)

*¡Contaminación + petróleo+ desastre! Así se encuentra el Puerto Pesquero de Guiria Estado Sucre.*



















---------- Post added 20-ago-2018 at 11:43 ----------

*Gobierno necesitará $ 4.000 millones anuales para cubrir nómina de empleados públicos*








Cuatro mil millones de dólares anuales, aproximadamente, necesitará el Ejecutivo para poder cubrir la nómina de los empleados y trabajadores del sector público, luego del aumento del salario mínimo decretado por el presidente Nicolás Maduro, este viernes 17 de agosto, en la noche.

El cálculo corresponde al economista y miembro de la Academia de Ciencias Económicas y Sociales, Leonardo Vera. Este académico considera que es el incremento del salario mínimo, el anuncio que más sorpresa ha generado en la opinión pública.

*“Estamos hablando de un incremento que es más de 3.000% y la gran pregunta es qué va a pasar con los precios el día que las empresas abran sus puertas y tengan que pagar un salario que es más de 3.000% superior al que cancelan hoy en día. Eso genera una gran incertidumbre”*.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (21 Ago 2018)

Hable el Pueblo de Petare Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (21 Ago 2018)

Alejandra Briceño: Cara de la crisis humanitaria en Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (21 Ago 2018)

Juliococo, [20.08.18 22:52]
Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #20Ago

Resumen Informativo


‼ Luis Almagro a Omar Barboza: “La vigencia de los poderes públicos legítimos no puede ser desconocida sino por los dictadores y sus cómplices”

Mike Pence: “Las medidas recientes solo empeorarán la vida de todos los venezolanos. Llamamos al régimen a devolver la libertad y la democracia a Venezuela"

✳ Fedecámaras: “No estamos convocando a un paro patronal”

Gaceta Oficial: “IVA subirá a 16% de forma general y no solo al lujo”

Fondo Monetario Internacional indicó que la inflación alcanzará 1.000.000%

Mauricio Macri evalúa pedir que Corte Penal Internacional investigue a Venezuela

Chile se mostró a favor de llevar a Maduro a la CIP

Cancillería de Colombia: Crisis migratoria produce un impacto regional

Brasil rechazó petición regional de cierre de frontera con Venezuela

ONU pidió un trato digno para los venezolanos que huyen del país

Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web .@AlmagrEA2015 a Omar Barboza:

#PrensaDSD
@PeriodistaDSD


----------



## martingala (21 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (21 Ago 2018)

*Forjadores de muerte: Los ocho bloques criminales que actúan impunemente en Venezuela
*
La criminalidad afecta cada día más a los venezolanos, las familias son golpeadas diariamente por flagelos como: secuestros, asesinatos, extorsiones, entre otros. Los venezolanos se sienten desprotegidos por una impunidad que aumenta de manera galopante. El Observatorio Venezolano de la Violencia (OVV) reportó que el año 2016 cerró con 28 mil 479 asesinatos, para una tasa de casi 92 fallecidos por cada 100 mil habitantes.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 12:15 ----------

*Las víctimas de la desnutrición en Venezuela (II): la muerte del pequeño Joendry*







Cuando María y esta periodista conocimos* a Joendry en febrero de este año, era un bebé silencioso de 7 meses que apenas se movía del banco metálico donde su abuela había improvisado una cuna. Llegó al hospital de San Félix, en el estado Bolívar, al sur de Venezuela, con diarrea y signos evidentes de desnutrición. Regresó a casa a los días, pero su salud empeoró con los meses a medida que faltaba la comida y el dinero para conseguirla. La madrugada del 7 de agosto Joendry murió. La neumonía fue la estocada final, pero la causa era una: hambre.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 12:18 ----------

Surviving hyperinflation in Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (21 Ago 2018)




----------



## martingala (22 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2018)

*Ya se deben haber enterado del temblor en mi ciudad se sintió muy fuerte aunque sin daños que yo sepa.
En otras ciudades del pais si que los hubo:
*
*
Runrun.es, [21.08.18 17:54]
De acuerdo al Servicio Geológico de EEUU, fue a 22 Km de suroeste de Irapa, en el edo. Sucre. Magnitud 7

Runrun.es, [21.08.18 17:56]
Magnitud 7.3 - 20km NNW of Yaguaraparo, Venezuela
2018-08-21 21:31:42 UTC
10.739°N 62.911°W 123.2 km depth*















*Imágenes de afp photo del rascacielos abandonado y sin terminar, Torre de David, que se inclina en el centro de Caracas después de un terremoto de magnitud 7.3 que sacudió Venezuela #AFP*

























Fuerte Temblor en Caracas San Bernardino - YouTube

Asi fue el Temblor en Base Aragua Maracay Venezuela - YouTube

Temblor video durante el movimiento sísmico sentido en el estado Bolívar vía cortesía - YouTube

Así se sintió el temblor en Maturín, Estado Monagas, Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2018)

Bloques de Unare

Twitter











Res. San Carbel, Urb. Villa Granada.






















Res. Arivana. Urb. Arivana

















CC Caroni Plaza, Alta Vista.







Urb. Los Samanes

Twitter

Ciudad Traki, Alta Vista







CCC Alta Vista II, Alta Vista

Twitter​

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 10:01 ----------

Momento Exacto Terremoto en Venezuela Video Sismo 7.3 Richter 21 Agosto 2018 - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 10:14 ----------

VENEZUELA ¿3 escenarios de FUTURO? - VisualPolitik - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 10:28 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysOTPVjrWaQ&feature=youtu.be

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 10:34 ----------

*Secretario de Defensa de EEUU confirma en Colombia realización de ejercicio marítimo militar en sus costas*

Colombia también será el anfitrión del ejercicio Unitas el próximo mes. Este es el ejercicio marítimo multinacional anual de más larga duración y abarcará barcos y personal de todo el hemisferio.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2018)

Los venezolanos van a acabar comiéndose unos a otros, y la mafia dirigente se reirá. Ahí está mi vaticinio.


----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2018)

En Venezuela llamamos a esos helados "chupi" ya saben por lo de chupar...


*Un helado nutritivo recibirán cada día los niños de escuelas municipales de Chacao*







Se trata de un *“chupi-chupi”* llegaría a las escuelas de Chacao en septiembre y aportaría la cantidad de calorías necesarias para rendir durante la mañana 

La alcaldía del municipio Chacao formó alianza con un empresa de lácteos para poder suplir las necesidades alimentarias de los estudiantes de las escuelas municipales en este nuevo período escolar 2018-2019.

La iniciativa surge como parte de un programa de la alcaldía que tiene como objetivo superar la crisis económica que afronta el país a nivel institucional así como en el seno de cada familia.

*“Para enviar un niño al colegio en este momento se necesitan entre 200 y 300 millones de bolívares. Es una cifra inviable para la mayoría de las familias cuyos hijos estudian en las escuelas públicas del municipio”*, asegura el alcalde de Chacao, Gustavo Duque.


----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2018)

*La Portada del ABC de Hoy:*


----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2018)

Según Jorge Rodriguez El Venezolano trabajar 200 horas semanales para llegar a 800 horas/mes,o sea trabajar 40 horas/día. Y el día solo tiene 24 horas 







Jorge Rodríguez: El Venezolano trabaja 800 horas al mes - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 21:03 ----------


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2018)

Crisis inducida y provocada por los Estados Unidos, aunque yo creo que se exagera con lo que ocurre.


----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2018)

Saturnin dijo:


> Crisis inducida y provocada por los Estados Unidos, aunque yo creo que se exagera con lo que ocurre.



Si serás mal nacido. Con acritud, ven a pasar una temporada en el pais que nací y vivo a ver si estamos exagerando (viviendo como uno más de nosotros).

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 21:07 ----------

Funcionarios del FAES se llevó detenido al Gerente General de automercado Plan Suarez del Cafetal en Caracas. Le acusan por supuesto sobreprecios de productos. Esposado como un delincuente común.

Se roban todos los dólares del petróleo, endeudan el pais, devalúan la moneda hasta acabarla, se roban tierras e industrias para luego destruirlas, dejan a la población sin agua, luz y transporte...y el que va preso es un trabajador gerente de un automercado. Así es el comunismo/socialismo que realmente no es comunismo/socialismo.
#22Ago Detenido Gerente de Plan Suarez de El Cafetal en Caracas - YouTube


----------



## Nefersen (22 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> Según Jorge Rodriguez El Venezolano trabajar 200 horas semanales para llegar a 800 horas/mes,o sea trabajar 40 horas/día. Y el día solo tiene 24 horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





24 horas tiene el día capitalista. Pero para el Socialismo del S. XXI no hay nada prohibido. Si ellos quieren 40 horas diarias, son 40 horas diarias por decreto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> Si serás mal nacido. Con acritud, ven a pasar una temporada en el pais que nací y vivo a ver si estamos exagerando (viviendo como uno más de nosotros).
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 21:07 ----------
> 
> ...



aqui tenemos muchos malnacidos que quieren que acabemos como vosotros y ahora estan en el gobierno.


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

Arde una de las chatarras que importó de Estados Unidos, LaCava Gobernador del Estado Carabobo 
El farsante que se hace pasar por socialista tiene a su familia en #España | Con esos $ pudo repotenciar cientos de unidades privadas de transporte y ayudar cientos de familias | Populista barato







---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 23:19 ----------

*Algunos Venezolanos se están encontrando las fronteras cerradas cuando son migrantes que huyen de una situación que pone en riesgo sus vidas. No es un desastre natural ni una guerra, es el chavismo y sus consecuencias.
*

Fronteras Cerradas en Ecuador para los Venezolanos - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 23:20 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> aqui tenemos muchos malnacidos que quieren que acabemos como vosotros y ahora estan en el gobierno.



A Maduro lo asesora un Andaluz podemita, Alfredo Serrano Mansilla.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Ago 2018)

Alfredo Serrano, ese genio económico podemitoide.


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

*Matthias Krull, alemán residente en Panamá, ex director general de un banco suizo, se declaró culpable en Miami por su papel en un esquema multimillonario de lavado de dinero malversado de PDVSA, que ademas involucra a varios "bolichicos" #22ago
Lo interesante de esta noticia es que además de involucrar a "bolichicos" (dentro de los cuales están los de Derwick), involucra a diputados de la Asamblea Nacional
*

*Matthias Krull se declara culpable de lavado de dinero desfalcado a PDVSA*

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 00:33 ----------

*Más de 47 viviendas y dos puentes afectados en el estado Sucre tras temblores*


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

*Son miles los venezolanos que han salido y salen todos los días de su país, intentando encontrar una mejor vida. No sólo Chile, sino que muchos países sudamericanos los han recibido, pero ya hay algunos gobiernos que decidieron endurecer e incluso impedir su ingreso como una medida para controlar este éxodo.
*

Las difíciles rutas del éxodo venezolano - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 10:49 ----------

Los Caminantes, El país de las Orquídeas | Visión 360 V Temporada - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 10:52 ----------

*De Brasil a Chile, el éxodo venezolano crea la mayor crisis migratoria de América Latina*







_“Es muy doloroso tener que decidir quién de tu familia come y quién no. En mi casa éramos mi mamá, mi hija y yo. Llegó un momento en el que si las tres desayunábamos, una no almorzaba para que pudiésemos cenar decentemente”_. Marifer Vargas llegó hace seis meses a Brasil de Maracay, una ciudad próxima a Caracas. Cruzó la frontera por tierra, por el Estado de Roraima, donde en la actualidad se hacinan más de 40.000 venezolanos que huyen del hambre y la inseguridad que reina en su país. Pero a diferencia de ellos, Marifer, que en su país era profesora de historia y geografía, tenía un objetivo claro. Iba a reunirse con su esposo Carlos Escalona, residente en São Paulo, la capital económica de Brasil.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 11:03 ----------

Los Caminantes, El país de las Orquídeas | Visión 360 V Temporada - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 11:22 ----------

*#MonitordeVíctimas | Así es el perfil de las víctimas de homicidios en Caracas
*

Un cantante famoso, 569 padres de familia, 101 menores de edad y 62 adultos mayores son ahora parte de las estadísticas rojas que deja la violencia en el Área Metropolitana de Caracas.






*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

*#OEA le exige a la AN que acate sentencia del @TSJ_Legitimo: 

“La sentencia emitida el 15A es el resultado del proceso avalado por la AN*, y como tal, debe ser asumida por el Poder Legislativo.

El no acatamiento ya no es solo ser cómplice de la dictadura sino de su corrupción.”*

*los de la An supuestamente son opositores














---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 12:52 ----------

Un diputado de la supuestamente opositora Asamblea Nacional, pide que se discuta la sentencia del TSJ en el exilio en contra de Maduro y otro diputado reacciona con violencia por estar en contra de ello...

Diputado Omar González pide a la AN debatir sobre la sentencia del TSJ en el exilio sobre Maduro - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

*Perú espera llegada de 20 mil venezolanos a su frontera en próximas 48 horas*


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Alfredo Serrano, ese genio económico podemitoide.



el dios de Maduro

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

*Venezuela: No hay retorno para los desertores*







“¿Por qué no regresa a Venezuela?”, se les suele preguntar a los que ya han agotado todos sus recursos en uno u otro destino. “Porque en Venezuela no hay qué comer”, contestan algunos. “Porque tengo que ayudar a mi familia enviándole dinero desde acá”, responden otros. “Porque en Venezuela me esperan diez años de cárcel, si decido retornar”, asegura Jackssel Mujica, exmiembro de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana (GNB).

“Yo ya no podía seguir obedeciendo las órdenes que se me daban”, comenta el joven de 28 años, aludiendo a la misión que se le asigna a la Policía militar de dispersar, con gases lacrimógenos o con violencia física, las manifestaciones antigubernamentales que sacuden intermitentemente a la nación caribeña. “Entre los que protestaban había familiares y amigos míos, y si ellos se quejaban era porque tenían hambre”, señala Mujica.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2018)

*La diáspora de Venezuela va camino de superar a la guerra de Siria: la mitad de la población desea salir del país*

Unos 4 millones de venezolanos han emigrado desde 2015, más del 12% de la población. Y el 40% aspira a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Arepa (24 Ago 2018)

*María Iris Varela Rangel es una abogada y política venezolana. Actualmente es la ministra del Poder Popular para el Servicio Penitenciario de Venezuela.

Miren lo que escribió Iris Varela al final de este hilo. Uno se queda sin palabras por la bajeza y lo perversos que pueden ser los Ministros/Políticos Chavistas. Si así se muestran públicamente, cómo esa maldad se multiplicará cuando nadie los ve?.*


----------



## tocafa (24 Ago 2018)

El mayor beneficiado de este éxodo es Maduro y sus secuaces.

Al final volverá a ganar las elecciones sin que tenga que haber pucherazo de nuevo entre otras cosas porque la gente opositora ya no vivirá en Venezuela.

Eso es lo que quieren Perro Sánchez y PIT para España. Un estado tipo Venezuela sin respeto a las leyes ni a los jueces, llenarla de moronegros y que la gente honrada se tenga que ir fuera.


----------



## jus (24 Ago 2018)

tocafa dijo:


> El mayor beneficiado de este éxodo es Maduro y sus secuaces.
> 
> Al final volverá a ganar las elecciones sin que tenga que haber pucherazo de nuevo entre otras cosas porque la gente opositora ya no vivirá en Venezuela.
> 
> Eso es lo que quieren Perro Sánchez y PIT para España. Un estado tipo Venezuela sin respeto a las leyes ni a los jueces, llenarla de moronegros y que la gente honrada se tenga que ir fuera.



Exacto, no hay mejor manera de evitar una revolución que ir creando hambre y miseria y que TODOS DEPENDAN directamente del estado para poder comer.

Con hambre es casi imposible hacer revuletas, porque tienes miedo a que tus hijos o tu vida misma que consuma por no tener comida.

LAs revoluciones en épocas modernas no se hacen con hambre, antes quizás sí, ya que con vidas de campesino y que tu universo era la huerta, el cacique y poco más lo que te daba ganas es de pillar la hoz, el rastrillo y la pala y acabar con el cacique que tenías a la vista y a ver si con eso lograbas escalar o mejorar la vida (tenáis esperanza)

pero hoy día, no hay campesinos sino gente en ciudades donde no puede ni sabe cultivar la tierra y depende de un trabajo y una cartilla de racionamiento dada por el estado les de de comer

Y por supuesto lo mejor de lo mejor huyendo de Venezuela y quedan al final quiénes? los que viven directamente de venezuela.

Venezuela va a transformarse en Cuba solo que con una delincuencia y tasa de homicidios propios de centroamérica.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

jus dijo:


> Exacto, no hay mejor manera de evitar una revolución que ir creando hambre y miseria y que TODOS DEPENDAN directamente del estado para poder comer.
> 
> Con hambre es casi imposible hacer revuletas, porque tienes miedo a que tus hijos o tu vida misma que consuma por no tener comida.
> 
> ...



que le falta?

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (25 Ago 2018)

Desde hace semanas el Sur del País se sencuentra inundado, tenemos grandes Ríos aqui muy caudalosos (aunque no tengamos agua en los grifos) hace relativamente pocos dias la dictadura se hizo supuesto cargo de la situación, esperaron a ultima hora para declarar emergencia.

*Leyenda: La criatura que podría dejarse ver en el río Orinoco si sigue desbordándose *


*Miren como está el Orinoco, el 4to río en Suramerica y 1ero en Venezuela:*
*La piedra del medio en condiciones normales:*








*La piedra del medio ayer:*














*Los Ríos Orinoco y Caroní cuyas aguas no se mezclan:
*














---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 12:37 ----------

*Trueque de alimentos : el método de sobrevivencia de los pescadores en Anzoátegui*

Pescadores y habitantes de las costas del estado Anzoátegui se han visto en la obligación de aplicar el denominado trueque en el Mercado los Cocos de Puerto La Cruz, método que consiste en el intercambio de productos básicos por sardinas. Esta técnica, se ha convertido en el nuevo sistema de sobrevivencia de los anzoatiguenses en plena crisis humanitaria. 

Trueque de alimentos : el me

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 13:02 ----------

*Trueque en Caracas: comida por agua*

En varios sectores del municipio Libertador los vecinos tienen más de siete meses sin agua. Un kilo de arroz y de lentejas es una forma de pago para las personas que ayudan a cargar agua en las comunidades 
Hombres de diferentes edades esperan sentados en las escaleras del barrio Altos de Lídice, en el municipio Libertador de Caracas, a la espera de su turno para cargar tobos de agua. Los vecinos, sobre todo mujeres, adultos mayores y personas con movilidad reducida, pagan a estos ciudadanos para que suban el agua desde una quebrada que está a casi un kilómetro de distancia, debido a que tienen más de siete meses sin el servicio en ese sector.

*Leer Más

*


*No hagan caso a los precios esto varia dia con dia y de paso Maduro le quitó 5 ceros a la moneda el dia 20:*

llegado a un punto en En sectores populares de Caracas hacen trueque de comida por tobos de agua - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 13:07 ----------

Esto sucedió a principios de mes en Perú
Si la dictadura tuviera interés en Acabar con El Tren De Aragua, se reduciría el indice de criminalidad en un 80% en la Región Centro Norte del país, pero no lo harán por que la dictadura gana dinero con ellos.
Aquí en Venezuela han circulado por el Whats app vídeos del Catire en los que muestra con orgullo las cabezas y extremidades de sus victimas y solo tienen 22 años, el hombre nuevo del Chavismo.

Integrantes de 'Los Hijos del Tren de Aragua' caen en Lima Norte - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 13:24 ----------

*Al Washington Post: No, Venezuela doesn’t prove anything about socialism

Al Washington Post: de hecho, Venezuela sí es prueba del fracaso del socialismo*


----------



## Arepa (25 Ago 2018)

*The Washington Post : Venezuela’s refugee exodus is the biggest crisis in the hemisphere*





*Para el que le interese el tema del Internet en Venezuela, tomado del programa de César Miguel Rondón:*

_Esta semana en la radio hicimos un foro con Martínez Mottola, ingeniero y experto en el sector telecomunicaciones. Allí habló sobre los retos de reconexión para Venezuela y el desarrollo del área telecom.
Es clave para entender cómo podemos tener una buena conectividad:_

RECONECTAR A VENEZUELA by Disfruta Escuchando | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Arepa (25 Ago 2018)

*#25Ago Así amaneció el supermercado #HiperLider ubicado en La #Encrucijada en #Aragua. #PNB debió controlar la situación luego que el gerente anunciara que no se abriría el supermercado. #EstoNoEsNormal*


----------



## jus (25 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> que le falta?
> 
> te Saluda un marxista



Para que haya una revolución, lo primero es que el pueblo NO PASE HAMBRE mientras esta se de. El problema es que en Venezuela se está dando la situación de que para que alguien coma DEPENDA DEL ESTADO completamente.

Asi es imposible hacer nada.


----------



## cholesfer (25 Ago 2018)

Viva Maduro y viva la republica de Venezuela!


----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2018)

Iquitos: venezolanos limpian puerto turístico de Bellavista en agradecimiento - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2018)

*Intensifican práctica de abigeato en fincas productivas de Barinas*
Los ganaderos siguen esperando respuestas de parte del Gobierno, respecto a la seguridad personal y de sus bienes, en procura de la seguridad agroalimentaria


----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2018)

Petare Venezuela: Comen cuando los vecinos los vecinos les dan comida - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 09:44 ----------

*EE.UU. investiga al dueño de Globovisión en una operación de lavado de dinero*

El dueño y presidente del canal venezolano Globovisión, Raúl Gorrín, es uno de los principales investigados por la Justicia estadounidense en una trama que blanqueó unos 1.200 millones de dólares desfalcados a la estatal Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA), indicó hoy el "El Nuevo Herald".

Según el diario, que cita a fuentes cercanas al caso, documentos presentados esta semana ante la corte muestran que Gorrín contactó con el banquero alemán Matthias Krull, quien este martes pasado se declaró culpable de lavado de dinero tras llegar a un acuerdo con la Fiscalía, para que lavara los fondos malversados de PDVSA.


----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2018)

*Maduro acaba de condicionar un derecho inalienable (constitucional) como la pensión, a la participación en un mecanismo de control y chantaje político, el carnet de la patria, la versión moderna de la tarjeta de racionamiento cubano, = a vota por Maduro o no comes.


Pensionados cobrarán mediante la billetera digital del Carnet de la Patria*


----------



## Arepa (28 Ago 2018)

*Y a mi es que me reclaman por llamar a la dictadura socialista, reclamenle a los políticos Chavistas, que dicen estas cosas de manera oficial:*

*Descargar:*http://gobiernoenlinea.gob.ve/home/archivos/PLAN-DE-LA-PATRIA-2013-2019.pdf


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *"me voy pa Colombia, no aguanto la inseguridad en Venezuela"
> decian los escualidos pitiyanquis...
> 
> En Colombia asesinan a 3 venezolanos por una “limpieza social”*
> ...



pues claro, todas las sociedades capitalistas son CLASISTAS COMO LA VENEZUELA DE MADBURRO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Kurten (28 Ago 2018)

Es lo que tiene el comunismo: Un caradura que dice representar a los pobres se hace millonario a su costa y sufrimiento.


----------



## Arepa (28 Ago 2018)

Éxodo desenfrenado de venezolanos inunda las fronteras de países vecinos | Noticiero | Telemundo - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 11:55 ----------


----------



## Kluster (28 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> Maduro acaba de condicionar un derecho inalienable (constitucional) como la pensión, a la participación en un mecanismo de control y chantaje político, el carnet de la patria, la versión moderna de la tarjeta de racionamiento cubano, = a vota por Maduro o no comes.




Esa es la libertad que te dan los comunistas. A tragar con lo que te digamos, y si no, te quitamos de comer. A eso le llaman "democracia ejemplar" los podemitas.

"Arriiiba *parias* de la tierra, en pieee *famélica legión*". 

Con sus cánticos ya te están advirtiendo del tipo de sociedad que más conviene a sus intereses de partido y que acabarán implantando tarde o temprano.


----------



## Von Rudel (28 Ago 2018)

En esta casa caben muchos refugiados Pablo a que esperas?.


----------



## Arepa (28 Ago 2018)

*La dictadura dice haber repatriado 89 venezolanos que la estaban pasando “muy mal” en Perú...Bienvenidos al paraíso camaradas, eso de trabajar no es para chavistas*


----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2018)

Venezolanos temen cierre masivo de colegios privados como consecuencia de crisis - YouTube


----------



## martingala (29 Ago 2018)




----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2018)

*Pensionados y jubilados protestaron a las puertas del Seguro Social. Los abuelitos exigen que se les pague su dinero completo, sin el "carnet de la patria"
Los más vulnerables resisten, mientras la oposición oficial les dice que hay que sacarlo para protestar 
¿Dígame usted cómo se entiende esto?
*













Pensionados

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 08:42 ----------




martingala dijo:


>



Muy cierto.


----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2018)

*Los paramilitares, esos "camisas negras" de la dictadura que controlan el comercio ilegal y especulativo de alimentos en el oeste de Caracas, desfilaron el 28/08/2018 por el centro de la ciudad hostigando a los comerciantes y advirtiendo las consecuencias de aumentar precios*
Colectivos Amedrentando en Caracas #28Ago - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 10:25 ----------

*La Propaganda:*







*La realidad:*


----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2018)

Pensionado Venezuela llora por no tener que comer #29Ago - YouTube


----------



## juster (30 Ago 2018)

todo muy bien presentado...
una verdadera desgracia...
y ahora que...?
el pueblo voto...
es democracia...
tienen un narcodictador comunista...
que esperan del resto del mundo ahora...?
que invadamos y destuyamos al dictador...?
entonces seremos acusados de imperialistas...
les queda negociar con china, que tambien son comunistas con una economia liberal...
o putin que es un dictador capitalista...


----------



## martingala (30 Ago 2018)

juster dijo:


> todo muy bien presentado...
> una verdadera desgracia...
> y ahora que...?
> el pueblo voto...
> ...










colombiano de mierdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa narcoooooooooooooooooooo diosdado te lo meteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee retrasadoooooooooooooooooooo tu mama debio de usar condonesssssssssssssssss abortooooooooooooo cochino americanoooooooooooooooooo burrooooooooooooo no sabe cuanto es 2+2 muerto de hambreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ladronnnnnnnnnnnnnnn si te tuvieran en un cuarto con una escopeta la disparan 20000000000000000000000000000000 de veces si tuviera que salvar de la muerte a una cucaracha o a ti salvo


----------



## juster (30 Ago 2018)

puto rojo de mierda...
venega ratoso hijo de la chingada...


----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2018)

*En Apure el secuestro y el robo de ganado son la regla*

19 sectores de Apure tienden a protagonizar episodios de secuestro. Además de este delito, también destacan los robos y asesinatos. En menor proporción se presenta la extorsión







*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2018)

*El fiscal designado por la ANC confirma que 131 personas están detenidas por presunta especulación y acaparamiento de productos*

*Frigoríficos vacíos tras entrada en vigencia de los “precios acordados”*

*Productos de higiene personal se integran a la lista de precios acordados
*

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 18:54 ----------

La Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Lara llegó a un negocio en la carrera 14 con calle 53 de #Barquisimeto sacaron y cargaron mercancía en un camión, pretendían llevársela pero no querían llamar a Fiscalía, ni al Sundee. Comunidad defendió al comerciante, descargó la mercancía y la metió al negocio

GNB intentaba robar mercancÃ*a a comerciante y es socorrido por ciudadanos Lara Venezuela - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 19:29 ----------

Mortadela Kombat Capitulo 1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=499Ph814KCo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i0pOWkY4nA


----------



## juster (30 Ago 2018)

venezolanos, debeis luchar por cambiar cosas...
eurpa sufrio miles de guerra para llegar a donde llego...
el camino es largo y sacrificado...


----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2018)

*Segundo apagón en menos de 24 horas afectó a Caracas, Miranda y Vargas






*


----------



## Arepa (31 Ago 2018)

*Los servicios públicos en Socialismo:*

⚡ 1:26 AM. ZULIA. Maracaibo. Las Trabas. Explosión de la Sub estación Eléctrica Las Tarabas. Detrás de la Clínica Paraíso deja sin electricidad a toda la zona Noreste de Maracaibo.


Explosión de Transformadores en Las Tabaras Maracaibo Venezuela - YouTube

Maracaibo Venezuela es todo un espectáculo sin electricidad - YouTube

URGENTE Explotó la Sub Estación Las Tarabas, está se encuentra detrás de la Clínica Paraíso ocasiona - YouTube

Maracaibo Venezuela es todo un espectáculo sin electricidad - YouTube

Las fallas en la subestación Las Tarabas de Maracaibo, que explotó esta madrugada, datan de al menos 2013, según propios reportes de Corpoelec. Una subestación móvil fue desvalijada dentro de ella en 2015, también de acuerdo con informes de la misma empresa eléctrica.


----------



## Arepa (31 Ago 2018)

*VALENTÍN SANTANA ALERTÓ A LOS COMERCIANTES: “ABREN LOS NEGOCIOS O SE LOS VAMOS A SAQUEAR”
*
Valentín Santana: "Abren los negocios o se los vamos a saquear" - YouTube

Caracas 31 de agosto de 2018. En un vídeo difundido en redes sociales se observa al líder del colectivo “La Piedrita”, Valentín Santana, reiterar el llamado a los comerciantes, “Abren los negocios o se los vamos a saquear” adivierte.

El prófugo de la justicia venezolana, se digirió a sus compañeros desde una tarima en las afueras de la Asamblea Nacional, en el centro de Caracas. 

*“… Y lo que consigamos allí se lo vamos a dar al pueblo. Aquí están los compañeros del Colectivo de Caracas, que han decidido dar un paso adelante, sin miedo” enfatizó Valentín Santana.*

Acompañado de un sujeto con el rostro cubierto y vistiendo prendas de camuflaje, Valentín Santana, advirtiró “ahora el pueblo está resistiendo. Si este pueblo se levanta, los colectivos estaremos del lado de ustedes”.
*
“…Porque esta revolución es pacífica, pero está armada, para que de una vez lo sepan los enemigos de la patria…” destacó Santana.*

Recordamos que Valentín Santana es protagonista de varios hechos criminales. Actualmente tiene tres órdenes de captura con fechas del 31 de enero de 2007, 24 marzo de 2008 y enero de 2009. 

Dos de ellas fueron remitidas por los tribunales 45º de Control de Caracas y 5º de Juicio de Vargas. En ambas le atribuyen responsabilidad por el delito de homicidio.

Vea a Valentín Santana alertó a los comerciantes: "Abren los negocio...

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 16:45 ----------

*Susana Raffalli: 60% de los niños venezolanos tienen déficit nutricional*







La nutricionista, especializada en gestión de la seguridad alimentaria, en emergencias humanitarias y riesgo de desastres, Susana Raffalli, informó que aproximadamente el 60% de los niños venezolanos tienen algún tipo de déficit nutricional, de los cuales el 12,7% se encuentra en desnutrición grave, lo que los hace susceptibles a enfermarse y morir.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Nefersen (31 Ago 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> *VALENTÍN SANTANA ALERTÓ A LOS COMERCIANTES: “ABREN LOS NEGOCIOS O SE LOS VAMOS A SAQUEAR”
> *



Una gran idea. Si no abren, los saqueas. Y al día siguiente...


----------



## Arepa (31 Ago 2018)

*Ayer hace 8 años muere Franklin Brito. Quizás muchos ya ni se acuerdan de él, pero yo si, fue una de las primeras víctimas de Hugo Chávez. Murió por la sencilla razón de no arrodillarse y entregar lo que con trabajo había construido Hugo Chávez lo asesinó. Algún día entenderemos que fue la única persona que se paró firme ante el monstruo en defensa de la propiedad privada. En ese momento no entendíamos la importancia de eso.

La Muerte de Franklin Brito - YouTube

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 19:38 ----------

Julio 2017:
Cicatrices de la represión | Óscar Navarrete logró salir del estado vegetativo tras golpe de lacrimógena

Durante la “marcha contra la represión”, las fuerzas del Estado se lucieron: el impacto en el pecho de una lacrimógena disparada a muy corta distancia paralizó el corazón de Óscar Navarrete durante media hora y lo sumió en un estado vegetativo del que salió hace apenas dos semanas. Su recuperación amerita voluntad y dinero.







En Exclusiva: Habla la madre de O

Agosto 2018:
#AYUDA El es Óscar Navarrete fue herido en Caracas en las protestas de 2017, quedando en estado vegetativo. Ahora se recupera y necesita de nuestra ayuda. Su madre explica que fueron expulsados del centro de rehabilitación por pensar diferente.











*


----------



## Arepa (1 Sep 2018)

*Explosión en subestación eléctrica de Maracaibo deja nuevamente sin luz a sus habitantes*

El hecho que ocurrió pasadas la 1:00 a.m. en el sector Paraíso, ocasionó también que los transformadores de zonas cercanas explotaran

Explosión Maracaibo Venezuela Madrugada del #31Ago - YouTube

---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 02:39 ----------

La respuesta de Rafael Lacava, gobernador de Carabobo, a un habitante de El Trigal Centro que clama por el restablecimiento del servicio de agua, paralizado desde hace 10 meses... 






y hace unos meses se quejó por que su piscina no tenía agua


----------



## Arepa (1 Sep 2018)

#31Ago / En el Banco de Venezuela de Los Pijiguaos querían entregar 100 BsS con billetes de cono viejo, las personas se quejaron y la GNB los reprimió, bombas lacrimógenas y perdigones / #Bolivar Bauxilum













2) #31Ago / Muchas personas afectados por los perdigones y los gases lacrimógenos ingresaron al hospital, incluyendo niños y trabajadores de Bauxilum / #Bolivar Los Pijiguaos


----------



## Nefersen (1 Sep 2018)

Para mearse de risa. Una chavista que votó "bien", pero la comida no aparece.

Se agudiza escasez de productos en Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (1 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Para mearse de risa. Una chavista que votó "bien", pero la comida no aparece.
> 
> Se agudiza escasez de productos en Venezuela - YouTube



alguien dijo; LA IGNORANCIA MATA A LOS PUEBLOS, ES PRECISO MATAR LA IGNORANCIA

les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (1 Sep 2018)

Runrun.es, [01.09.18 11:42]
*Pensionados cierran calles en al menos tres ciudades para exigir pagos en efectivo*

Pensionados cierran calles en al menos tres ciudades para exigir pagos en efectivo

Los pensionados del Instituto Venezolano de los Seguros Sociales (IVSS) cerraron varias calles y avenidas principales de al menos tres ciudades del país durante la mañana de sábado, 1ero de septiembre, para exigir pagos en efectivo en las agencias bancarias. Aunque desde el Ejecutivo se había anunciado que este sábado se haría.

Runrun.es, [01.09.18 11:39]
9:07 AM. CARACAS. Pensionados protestan en la Av San Martín exigiendo que el banco bicentenario abra sus puertas para el pago de pensiones

9:10 AM. CARACAS. Pensionados protestan en la avenida Francisco de Miranda para exigir pago de pensiones

9:20 AM. CARACAS. El Rosal. Pensionados trancan la Av Venezuela para exigir pago de pensiones

9:43 AM. BOLÍVAR. CIudad Guayana. Protesta de pensionados para exigir sus pagos

9:58 AM. CARACAS. Pensionados trancan la Av Urdaneta exigiendo pago de pensiones

10:29 AM. CARABOBO. Valencia. Pensionados hacen cadena humana para trancar la Av. Bolívar en protesta al pago de sus pensiones

11:10 AM. CARACAS. Chacao. Arrollada adulta mayor. 

11:21 AM. CARACAS. Chacao. Adulta Mayor arrollada. Está siendo atendida por Salud Chacao

10:20 AM. BRASIL. Tribunal Superior Electoral decide por mayoría frenar candidatura de Lula Da Silva a la presidencia.













---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 21:12 ----------

La caricatura de The New York Times: La gestión salvaje de Nicolás Maduro


----------



## Arepa (2 Sep 2018)




----------



## Arepa (2 Sep 2018)

Saben quien fue el invitado de honor a la toma de posesión del 2do mando de Carlos Andrés Perez?
Fidel Castro
Y en su honor 911, 911!!! intelectuales, políticos, profesionales y artistas Venezolanos redactaron un manifiesto de bienvenida a Venezuela.
Ese manifiesto fue publicado en el Diario El Nacional, prácticamente todos los influencers de la época el quien es quien en ese mundillo, muchos siguen en activo y supuestamente muchos son antichavistas pero no sin abandonar sus ideas de izquierdas:
Aquí puedes leer los nombres de los firmantes
Alguno ha aprendio a las malas lo que significa el socialismo otros, son o fueron importantes políticos chavistas y otros más como te dije, son antichavistas sin dejar de ser de izquierdas.
En el listado está los padres de Boris Izaguirre: Belén Lobo y Rodolfo Izaguirre.

Artículo de 2014 Diario el País:
*“Los de entonces ya no somos los mismos”
Aquellos intelectuales venezolanos que en 1989 firmaron una carta de adhesión a Fidel Castro rechazan hoy el autoritarismo del régimen chavista*







Alguna opiniones de "los abajo firmantes":


----------



## Arepa (2 Sep 2018)

*Fidel Castro visitó Venezuela como huesped de honor el 23 de enero de 1959 invitado por Rómulo Betancourt







Los partidos políticos venezolanos nombraron a Fidel Castro huesped de honor y le ofrecieron todo tipo de venias. Enero de 1959






El dictador Fidel Castro da un incendiario discurso en el Aula Magna de la UCV ante la juventud de Acción Democrática y el PCV - 1959






Fidel Castro como invitado de honor a la UCV se reúne con el secretario juvenil de AD Jesus Carmona y el Contralmirante Wolfang Larrazabal







W. Larrazabal y el gobierno de Betancourt reciben a Fidel Castro con honores en Caracas. Le regalan un FAL y un cargamento de armas - 1959






El Aula Magna de la UCV recibe mitin de Fidel Castro convocado por el gobierno de Rómulo Betancourt, la juventud comunista en pleno celebra






Fidel Castro en un ágape en su honor en el Parque El Pinar de Caracas junto al gobierno de Rómulo Betancourt - 23 de enero de 1959






El 23 de enero de 1959, Fidel Castro fue invitado de honor de Betancourt para celebrar el primer aniversario de la caída de Pérez Jiménez






Carlos Taylhardt jefe del apostadero naval de La Guaira en nombre de Rómulo Betancourt le regala un FAL a Castro - Enero de 1959






Miembros de URD reciben por todo lo alto al dictador Fidel Castro el 23 de enero de 1959. Castro fue invitado de honor de Rómulo Betancourt






Fidel Castro saluda a una estudiante durante el mitin en la UCV organizado en Caracas por Acción Democrática y el Partido Comunista - 1959






Castro como invitado de honor al Congreso Nacional abre el hemiciclo con un incendiario discurso a los diputados de AD y el PCV - Enero 1959






Castro recibe de manos del Presidente del Concejo Municipal de Caracas el pergamino de Huesped de Honor de la capital - Enero de 1959






Castro habla ante la cámara del Congreso Nacional, un incendiario discurso con la venia de todos los diputados presentes - Enero de 1959






Los retratos de Bolívar y Castro son paseados en Caracas junto a la bandera roja comunista y las banderas de Venezuela y Cuba - Enero 1959




*


----------



## Arepa (2 Sep 2018)

When money dies: Spectator cover story on Venezuela, hyperinflation and the effect of Chavez socialism 






Venezuela


----------



## Arepa (3 Sep 2018)

Fin de semana en imágenes. Adultos mayores indignados por no pago de la pensión, inmensas colas en distintos lugares para comprar alimentos, carnicerías vacías o cerradas. Efectos del #Paquetazo. Maduro sólo es garantía de aumento de las calamidades de nuestro pueblo.


----------



## juster (3 Sep 2018)

paren el pais hasta que renuncie el gobierno en pleno...
otra no les queda...


----------



## Quijotecholo (3 Sep 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *mientras tanto en la dictadura de Macrisis
> "el mejor equipo economico en 50 años"
> dice que "ha cometido errores"
> pero que ya encontraron la solucion
> ...



Pudremita chabestia detectado...


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (3 Sep 2018)

Todos mas negros que el sobaco un grillo y encima se ven gilipollas con paraguas para el sol.Aparte de socialismo bolibanano ya llevan lo suyo con su raza tercermundista de mierda.


----------



## Arepa (4 Sep 2018)

Si lo hiciera la derecha serían unos cabrones neoliberales, mata pobres, como lo hace Maduro, son ajustes solidarios


----------



## Arepa (4 Sep 2018)

*¿Ser rico es malo? El lujoso reloj “nada socialista” que lució Jorge Rodríguez *


----------



## Arepa (4 Sep 2018)

Así responde @rafaellacava10 el día de su cumpleaños a un Venezolano que le increpa sobre sus vestimenta oligarca y sus camisas PRL!
Estos son los políticos que representan a la NarcoTirania Criminal, son párte de la degeneración social y antivalores que los abandera!







---------- Post added 04-sep-2018 at 10:13 ----------

El propio pensamiento del "hombre nuevo", Mentalidad de parásito, oportunista, vivían y flojo. Esto es lo que hay que cambiar a todo nivel para que Venezuela sea un país con futuro. 
Cuando se quiere todo regalado sin el mas mínimo esfuerzo así se piensa







El Politigato #21/ La vida es muy dura cuando no eres un parásito. By: @GamerKevMo - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (4 Sep 2018)

*Ayer #3Sep el servicio migratorio de Aeropuerto Maiquetía estuvo inoperativo por siete horas tras falla en sistema.











*


----------



## Arepa (4 Sep 2018)

Antiguo muelle de Conferry Puerto La Cruz Edo Anzoategui se hunde el ferry Rosa Eugenia | El régimen destruyó la compañía de servicios navieros a la Isla de Margarita | Sigue el plan de cubanización y destrucción de la empresa privada.

Venezuela: se hunde ferry


----------



## Arepa (5 Sep 2018)

¿Alguna duda del porqué llevamos 20 años con un régimen totalitario? "Diputado Guerra sobre medidas de Maduro: No creo que sean de mala fe"

*Diputado “opositor” Guerra sobre medidas de Maduro: “No creo que sean de mala fe”*

Resulta inaceptable que, luego de casi veinte años de chavismo, haya el que insinúe que no todo se debe a la criminal voluntad de someter todo a un Estado totalitario


----------



## Arepa (5 Sep 2018)

*Habitantes de Puerto Cabello llevan más de 48 horas sin servicio eléctrico #5Sep*



















Habitantes de Puerto Cabello, en el estado Carabobo, continúan denunciando que llevan más de 48 horas sin servicio eléctrica en esta región portuaria y expresan su preocupación de perder los pocos alimentos que se pueden descomponer.

A través de la red social Twitter los usuarios han precisado que la situación se ha extendido a Rancho Grande, Birburata, Gañango, Patanemo, San Esteban, Goaigoaza, Tejerías, Cumboto sur y norte, Santa Cruz.

Por otra parte, mientras Corpoelec asegura que se encuentran en labores para la “pronta recuperación” del servicio eléctrico, el gobernador de Carabobo, Rafael Lacava, pide paciencia y asegura que la falla se debió a un “sabotaje”.

“Hemos hecho tres vuelos en helicóptero desde ayer en la noche. Estamos trabajando para reponer la torre, ya que estos antisociales saboteadores nos picaron las lineas y nos tumbaron una torre. Desde ayer estamos trabajando sin parar para restablecer el servicio”, dijo Lacava.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2018 at 14:48 ----------

*♀ 9:40AM. CARACAS. Situación de rehenes en la esquina El Muerto, enfrentamiento entre antisociales y funcionarios de la PNB


----------



## Arepa (5 Sep 2018)

11:11 AM. ZULIA. Maracaibo. Pensionados protestan frente a distintos bancos ante escasez de efectivo para el cobro de pensión

11:43 AM. VARGAS. La Guaira. Protesta por falta de insumos y falla en el servicio del Seguro Social

11:49 AM. SUCRE. Cerrada la troncal 09 a la altura del sector de Yaguaracual. Vecinos de la zona mantienen acciones de protesta en exigencias de las cajas del CLAP.

11:52 AM. LARA. Barquisimeto. La marcha de los trabajadores de la prensa no fue recibida en la Alcaldía de Iribarren. Avanzan hacia el Consejo Legislativo de Lara para entregar un documento de auxilio a la prensa.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2018 at 17:43 ----------

Runrun.es, [05.09.18 12:36]
Zapatero: El camino de sanciones a Venezuela no va a ir a ninguna parte

El ex presidente del gobierno español José Zapatero insistió este miércoles en que la política de presión y sanciones impuestas a Venezuela no va a ir a ninguna parte, y consideró que antes o después se pasará al escenario de recuperación del diálogo. “Hay que adoptar una perspectiva de cooperación y ayuda cuando un país atraviesa circunstancias difíciles y cuando tiene una crisis política como la que tiene, junto a la económica, que exige una única salida”, dijo Zapatero

❌‼
Fedenaga: No hay comida suficiente para todos los venezolanos

El presidente de Fedenaga, Armando Chacín, instó al gobierno nacional a reactivar reactivar el sector agrícola para hacer frente a la poca producción de carne y leche en el país. Chacín manifestó que durante una reunión técnica, autoridades gubernamentales pidieron aumentar la producción de carne, “Ellos (el gobierno) necesitan que nosotros trabajemos el campo y arrojemos más carne, que trabajemos la tierra, no hay comida suficiente para todos los venezolanos, ahí estaba reconocido, le dijimos que en un año pudiéramos tener un 25% más de la producción manejando el tema sanitario y de seguridad”.

Comités de ONU piden a Estados que respeten derechos de emigrantes venezolanos

Los países de tránsito y destino de migrantes venezolanos tienen la obligación de respetar sus derechos y libertades, sin tener en cuenta su estatus migratorio, advirtieron este miércoles dos comités de la ONU. En un comunicado conjunto, el Comité sobre la Protección de todos los Trabajadores Migrantes y sus Familias, y el Comité de los Derechos del Niño, expresaron su preocupación "por el masivo éxodo de venezolanos que huyen de su país a causa de la dura crisis política, económica y social"

Runrun.es, [05.09.18 12:41]
12:38 PM. ANZOÁTEGUI. Barcelona. Protesta en el banco Bicentenario del centro comercial Gold Country, ubicado en la avenida Country Club de Barcelona. Pensionados reclaman por pagos.


----------



## Arepa (6 Sep 2018)

Runrun.es, [06.09.18 09:37]
❌9:36 AM. TÁCHIRA. El Piñal. Reportan protesta con cierre de vía en la Troncal Cinco, a la altura de San Lorenzo y entrada de El Piñal, manifestante exigen venta de gas doméstico.

Runrun.es, [06.09.18 11:40]
10:30AM. CARACAS. Protesta de pensionados en la Plaza de la Moneda

❗10:31AM. Frente de Pensionados y Jubilados convocó a una protesta el próximo martes 11SEP desde la Plaza Parque Carabobo hasta la sede de la Defensoría del Pueblo

*⚕❗ 10:35AM. CARACAS. El sector salud realiza un pancartazo en la estación del metro La Paz como protesta para exigir sus reivindicaciones salariales.

11:13AM. Gobierno extiende Censo Nacional de Transporte desde hoy y hasta el próximo domingo 09 de septiembre (Vía El Universal)

11:26AM. MIRANDA. Vía hacia Anzoátegui, antes de llegar al Guapetón, se voltea y es saqueada gandola que cargaba Harina Pan.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2018 at 17:08 ----------

11:48 AM. CARACAS. REPRESIÓN. Piquete antimotin de la GNB frente a la sede del seguro social IVSS tras protesta de pensionados que exigen el pago completo de sus pensiones.


----------



## Arepa (6 Sep 2018)

Runrun.es, [06.09.18 13:50]
01:02PM. CARACAS. Pensionados trancan la avenida Norte 2 de la parroquia Altagracia a la altura del BCV. Esperan hablar con el despacho de la presidencia del organismo.

‼ 01:49PM. CARACAS. A las afueras del Helicoide jóvenes de "Vente Venezuela" protestan, denuncian 4 años de secuestro al dirigente político Lorent Saleh.


----------



## Arepa (6 Sep 2018)

*Padrino López: Estamos enrumbados a la estabilidad económica, política y social*

López, a través de la cuenta oficial del ministerio aseguró que Venezuela se encuentra enrumbada hacia la estabilidad económica, política y social. ‘’Sólo nos queda resistir, conscientes que después de la tormenta vendrá la calma”, indicó el ministro. ”Han querido enlodar la imagen de la FANB a través de falsas noticias. Pretenden vincularnos -sin prueba alguna- con prácticas delictivas que sí son propias del estado Colombiano. ¡Salgo en defensa de los soles y la moral de los Generales y Almirantes de la FANB!’’, afirmó 


*Venezuela ordena reorganización de petrolera estatal PDVSA*

El ministro de Petróleo y actual presidente de la estatal Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA) designó un comité que se encargará de reorganizar la compañía en los próximos meses, según una resolución publicada en la Gaceta Oficial difundida el jueves. La comisión de cinco miembros trabajará con el ministro Manuel Quevedo en la revisión de toda la estructura de la empresa, que lucha por recuperar una producción de crudo que ha caído a mínimos de los últimos 50 años. Solo uno de los miembros del nuevo comité forma parte de la junta directiva de PDVSA.


----------



## Maxinquaye (7 Sep 2018)

No es por nada, pero cuando no valoras a tu país nada mas que para burlarte de otros te acaba pasando lo de Venezuela.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arepa (7 Sep 2018)

*Cierre técnico de la unidad de diálisis en San Félix por falta de equipos y recursos para el mantenimiento:* Cierre técnico de la unidad de diálisis en San Félix por falta de equipos y recursos para el mantenimiento - LaPatilla.com


----------



## Arepa (9 Sep 2018)

Runrun.es, [09.09.18 12:22]
❌ 12:15PM. CARACAS. Usuarios en Twitter reportan apagón en varias zonas de la ciudad, entre ellas Altamira, Colinas de Bello Monte, Macaracuay y San Martín.

Runrun.es, [09.09.18 13:00]
❌✈ VARGAS. apagón afecta al Aeropuerto Internacional Simón Bolívar de Maiquetía


----------



## Arepa (10 Sep 2018)

Twitter



El adiós a Venezuela - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube

Sobreviviendo a Colombia: la realidad de los venezolanos - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube

Huir de Venezuela: cuestión de vida o muerte - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (10 Sep 2018)

Así reemplazan los buses en Venezuela - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (10 Sep 2018)

*EN VIVO - Consejo Seguridad de la ONU debate caso de Venezuela*
EN VIVO - Consejo Seguridad de la ONU debate caso de Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Sep 2018)

En mis libros La Máscara del Poder y La lengua de la demagogia analicé cerca de medio siglo de discurso populista utilizando entre otros métodos el de los roles actanciales de Julien Algirdas Greimas.

Postula Greimas que en todo texto, sea poema, narrativa o ensayo, figuran seis actantes o personajes definidos por sus roles: El Objeto del Deseo (o sea, lo que buscamos) el Sujeto Deseante (el que requiere o necesita), el Destinador (quien facilita el Objeto del Deseo) el Destinatario (quien lo recibe) el Ayudante (el que apoya el logro del deseo) y el Oponente o Enemigo (el que se opone al logro del deseo).

En otras palabras, quién soy, qué quiero, quién aportará lo que deseo, quién lo recibirá, quién me ayuda, quién se me opone.

Aplicado al discurso político, este método de análisis revela sorprendentes volteretas. Así, en el Plan de Barranquilla (1931), Betancourt caracteriza como enemigos a "el capital extranjero" y "el
caudillismo latifundista". En las bases programáticas de Acción Democrática (1958), por el contrario, se proponen alianzas con el capital y los latifundistas, y el adversario es disfrazado con el rótulo de "la Reacción". Y en el programa de Carlos Andrés Pérez de 1988, el enemigo es invisibilizado como "El entorno internacional poco propicio" y "La crisis económica".

Conoce a tu enemigo y ganarás cien batallas, decía Sun Tzu. Si estamos en una guerra múltiple, Económica, No Convencional, de Cuarta o Quinta Generación, cuyos actores nos declaran amenaza inusual y extraordinaria, nos bloquean fondos y suministros, nos calumnian en todos los monopolios mediáticos, intentan cercarnos diplomáticamente y condenarnos en organismos internacionales, aniquilan el signo monetario, subsidian a nuestros enemigos internos y realizan maniobras militares intimidatorias, debemos saber quién lo hace, y qué hacer con respecto a él.

Actor o actante privilegiado en tales agresiones es el gobierno -que no necesariamente el pueblo- de Estados Unidos. Si así fuere, no tiene explicación que sus ciudadanos no requieran visa para visitarnos, que las empresas estadounidenses no paguen impuestos en Venezuela en virtud de los infames Tratados contra la Doble Tributación, y puedan gozar de privilegios tales como créditos, contratos que impiden que se les suban los impuestos, exenciones tributarias y asignaciones
preferentes de recursos naturales en virtud de la neoliberal Ley de Promoción y Protección de Inversiones.

Actantes o actores en la continuada agresión contra Venezuela son los gobiernos y las oligarquías –que no el pueblo- de varias naciones aliadas con Estados Unidos, entre ellas la vecina República de Colombia. Dicho lo cual, resulta inexplicable que nuestra frontera con ella sea permeable hasta el punto de la inexistencia, que 40% de cuanto producimos o exportamos se vaya por ella; que los convenios cambiarios hayan permitido una bicicleta cambiaria de cambio de bolívares por pesos colombianos que son convertidos en dólares para comprar más bolívares con los cuales repetir el procedimiento, que mantengamos el Acuerdo de Cartagena, que es casi un Tratado de Libre
Comercio con un país que a su vez tiene otro con Estados Unidos.

Actor o actante en la guerra a muerte contra Venezuela parece ser el oligopolio de una docena de empresas capitalistas que han malversado la mayoría de los dólares preferenciales que se le otorgaron y destruyen el bolívar aplicando a capricho el cambio del dólar paralelo. ¿Tiene sentido que las autoridades no hayan publicado sus nombres y delitos? Es como si dijéramos, "El enemigo nos está matando, pero no te voy a decir quién es, no sea que le hagas daño".

En fin: ¿Son enemigos o amigos los cómplices de tales políticas?

Dormir con el enemigo puede producir el sueño eterno.

luisbrittogarcia


----------



## Arepa (11 Sep 2018)

Documental de la #BBC acerca de las bandas secuestradoras más peligrosas de Caracas (en #Venezuela). Los malandros les dan sólo 10 minutos para hacer la entrevista al conductor Ben Zand y a su camarógrafo. Si se demoran más, la solución es muy simple: los matan.

A Ben Zand se le ve muy asustado durante gran parte del documental. Fue subido a yt y dura ½hora. 
En esta primera foto posa con santeros que le hacen un conjuro para que los choros no lo maten. En la segunda, con los choros.














World's Most Dangerous Cities: Caracas - BBC Stories - YouTube​

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 14:15 ----------

En 5 pasos: Así lavaron US$1.200 millones de PDVSA en complicidad con funcionarios del gobierno de Maduro 







---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 14:20 ----------

El centro de diálisis de Occidente en Zulia, se encuentra en crisis, las máquinas están dañadas, no tienen agua y los pacientes se ven afectados por los continuos cortes eléctricos
Los pacientes solo reciben dos horas de diálisis. 



















---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 14:36 ----------

Pasó ayer en el Aeropuerto de Maiquetía. Señora mayor que viajaba sola al reencuentro con sus hijos en el exterior, fue requisada por la GNB-Antidrogas intensamente. Otra usuaria grabó cuando un GNB parecía tomar objetos de los 2 bolsos de la señora y los guardaba en su bolsillo.

Mujer que salía de Maiquetía fue robada por la GNB #9Sep - YouTube

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 14:46 ----------

Accidente 15 lesionados al volcar perrera

#10Sep 8:20am Accidente #Carabobo 15 lesionados al volcar camión que servía como transporte público en sector Las Tiamitas, Güigüe

10Sep 820am Accidente 15 lesionados al volcar perrera Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (11 Sep 2018)

*
Leer Más*

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 15:28 ----------

Runrun.es, [11.09.18 08:58]
8:57 AM. TÁCHIRA. Cerrada la Troncal 05 en la entrada a Puerto Vivas, protesta por falta de gas

Runrun.es, [11.09.18 10:27]
09:53AM. CARACAS. PNB cierra el acceso en Plaza Venezuela por marcha oficilista, No permiten el paso hacia la Av. Libertador desde La Previsora

09:58AM. BOLÍVAR. Puerto Ordaz. Transportistas protestan por falta de insumos.

❗10:17AM. CARACAS. La Candelaria. Inicia concentración de pensionados y jubilados en Parque Carabobo. Su intención es movilizarse hasta la Defensoría del Puebo


----------



## Arepa (11 Sep 2018)

OLX Venezuela anunció el cese de sus operaciones en el país

Quote:
OLX Venezuela anuncia el cese de sus actividades comerciales luego de 4 años. "Lamentamos mucho los inconvenientes que esto pueda causarte", así se despidieron de sus clientes y usuarios.


----------



## Arepa (11 Sep 2018)

*El carnet de la patria consolida el anhelo de control del chavismo*







Desde el año 2006 Cuba tiene participación directa en los proyectos de registro y control en Venezuela a través de la empresa Albet Ingeniería y Sistemas y la mexicana Gemalto

Un votante muestra su Carnet de la Patria de los votantes durante las cuestionadas elecciones de la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente del pasado 30 de julio de 2017. 

CARACAS.- “Registro y control: he aquí lo principal, lo que hace falta para poner en marcha y para que funcione bien la primera fase de la sociedad comunista”. El extracto del libro Estado y Revolución escrito por Lenin hace más de 100 años puede servir para explicar lo que ocurre en Venezuela con el llamado Carnet de la Patria.

A través de este instrumento casi obligatorio de identificación, el régimen de Nicolás Maduro continúa avanzando en la implementación de la hoja de ruta que en su momento marcó Lenin y que el chavismo ha intentado implementar desde hace más de una década.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (12 Sep 2018)

En entrevista para La Tarde de NTN24, el estratega político Juan José Rendón afirmó que “no veo venezolanos liderando para poder enfrentar al régimen y creo que si no hacemos cosas contundentes con la comunidad internacional los que estamos afuera, vamos a tener no otra Cuba, porque yo no creo que Venezuela sea igual, es peor”. https://*******/2O7nVeR

Estratega político:


----------



## Arepa (12 Sep 2018)

Maduro Gobierna por Decreto:

Publicada Gaceta Oficial N° 41.478 con nuevo decreto de "Estado de Emergencia Económica, en todo el territorio nacional” por sesenta días #12Sep 

Gaceta Oficial N° 41.435: Se prorroga por sesenta días el Estado de Excepción y de Emergencia Económica | Finanzas Digital

---------- Post added 12-sep-2018 at 12:55 ----------

Así reacciona la GNB cuando un ciudadano dice no tener el carnet de la patria Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (13 Sep 2018)

#EscombrosDeMaduro: La arepera "El Tropezón" bajó su santamaría para siempre Los escombros de Maduro: La arepera "El Tropezón" bajó su santamaría para siempre - LaPatilla.com

Zulianos desesperados rompen tuberías en busca de agua Zulianos desesperados rompen tuberías en busca de agua - LaPatilla.com

La crisis de Venezuela es tan profunda que las personas están abandonado a sus mascotas La crisis de Venezuela es tan profunda que las personas están abandonado a sus mascotas - LaPatilla.com

Han cerrado 40% de los comercios en Venezuela Han cerrado 40% de los comercios en Venezuela - LaPatilla.com


----------



## Arepa (14 Sep 2018)

¿Sabes cuántos canales de televisión tiene el chavismo?
[con graves problemas de audiencia, por eso censuraron, compraron o amenazaron a los otros]
1. Venezolana de Televisión (VTV),
2. ANTV,
3. Vive TV,
4. Ávila TV,
5. TVES,
6. Conciencia TV,
7. TV FANB (sí, los milicos tienen una televisora),
8. ZUM TV (Ministerio de la Juventud),
9. Pdvsa TV (con señal en TDT);
10. TV Comunas
11. Canal HD del Sibci;
12. Colombeia TV (Ministerio de Educación),
13. 123 TV
14. Telesur (con un chorro de dólares para propaganda internacional)
15. Tvepaco

Sin contar los canales regionales y comunitarios.


----------



## Arepa (18 Sep 2018)

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 00:20 ----------

Este Chavista radical pesaba 123 kgs en 2014. Fue un defensor acérrimo del Castrochavismo, actualmente, pesa 68 kgs. Ha perdido mas 54 kgs, y ha sido diagnosticado con desnutrición, El Socialismo del Siglo XXI que tanto defendió lo dejo en Piel y Hueso


----------



## Sanctis (18 Sep 2018)

Hace apenas 24 horas desde Bélgica han dicho (una vez más por enésima vez) que de España huyen exiliados políticos y que en España hay presos políticos.

No sé qué coño hacéis hablando de presos políticos en Venezuela cuando aquí hay a pares.


----------



## Arepa (18 Sep 2018)

*Dos bomberos fueron detenidos por comparar a Maduro con un burro* 

Dos bomberos fueron detenidos por comparar a Maduro con un burro - YouTube


Ricardo Prieto y Carlos Varón, bomberos de Mérida, nunca se imaginaron que por transmitir un vídeo humorístico de una pao Nicolás Maduro fueran a parar a la cárcel.

Los dos bomberos pertenecen a la Estación Número 8 de Apartaderos cuando fueron detenidos. Este domingo tuvo lugar la audiencia de presentación en el circuito judicial de Mérida, estado fronterizo de los Andes de Venezuela, denunció la ONG Foro Penal Venezolano, que se ocupa de los 349 presos políticos.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 01:42 ----------

No sorprende. Desde hace dos meses el régimen ha intensificado una campaña destinada a producir frustración en la población. Lo de los bancos, los pensionados, los cortes de luz, la reconversión y su manejo mediático. Él no es idiota. Sabe que así genera desesperanza. Suicidios.
Twitter

Maduro visitó el restaurante de Salt Bae (@nusr_ett), uno de los más caros del mundo. - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (18 Sep 2018)

Malditos - Último programa - Especial Hugo Chávez (12/09/18) - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (18 Sep 2018)

No quería postear esto por no leerlo, el maldito está muerto ya, lamentablemente tuvo una muerte muy benévola, debió ir preso para que los reos se encargaran de el.

*Cuatro niños fueron asesinados con una mandarria en El Valle

FOTOS | Entre flores, globos y cantos El Valle despidió a los cuatro niños asesinados

Asesinato de niños en El Valle ocurrió en menos de cuatro horas

*

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 04:34 ----------




Sanctis dijo:


> Hace apenas 24 horas desde Bélgica han dicho (una vez más por enésima vez) que de España huyen exiliados políticos y que en España hay presos políticos.
> 
> No sé qué coño hacéis hablando de presos políticos en Venezuela cuando aquí hay a pares.



Que tonto.


----------



## Arepa (18 Sep 2018)

*Liberan a tres periodistas extranjeros detenidos por la GN en la frontera con el Zulia

Periodista argentina relata por qué estuvo retenida por 14 horas en frontera de Zulia

Continúan detenidos dos chóferes y el guía de los periodistas extranjeros recluidos y deportados en Paraguachón*

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 12:03 ----------

*Invasores acompañados de funcionarios de Inti y Faes toman finca en Táchira “por orden presidencial” (Fotos)

La inflación del 2018 será de 4.700.000%, según Ecoanalítica

Caracas solo recibe diez mil litros de agua por segundo

Por qué algunos creen que Maduro le está entregando Venezuela a China*

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 12:29 ----------

_De cómo Hugo Chávez y Néstor Kirchner se robaron millones de dólares en 2006 comprando bonos, vendiendo, comprando dólares oficiales y generando una lavadora que resultaba en dinero fresco... aún antes del boom petrolero y con el control de cambio en marcha._

*Claudio Uberti contó cómo fue la trama para que Néstor Kirchner y Hugo Chávez se quedaran con US$ 50 millones *

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 12:34 ----------

*La semana pasada Conatel, excediendo sus competencias, le prohibió a ArmandoInfo publicar informaciones sobre Álex Saab, empresario colombiano que está detrás de las compras de cajas CLAP.
El 09/09/2018 publicaron esta investigación, que se suma a todas las que han hecho antes y señalan irregularidades en el gran negocio de la compra estatal de comida. Junto a ellos, otros medios digitales se atrevieron a hacer lo mismo.*


*
Los negocios de importación para los Clap florecen hasta en Emiratos Árabes Unidos

*

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 12:36 ----------

*REPORTAJES | 55 medios impresos dejaron de circular en Venezuela en los últimos cinco años*


----------



## Arepa (19 Sep 2018)

En las agencias del Banco de Venezuela en CVG Bauxilum Puerto Ordaz y Los Pijiguaos, el trabajador podrá hacer UN retiro único semanal. Decisión avalada por el Pdte de Bauxilum 






*No hay voluntad de levantar a Sidor, por que el negocio está en importar los productos y no en producirlos en el país:*

*El descalabro de Sidor: en 2018 ha operado a 1,4% de su capacidad instalada*







El retroceso en la principal industria siderúrgica del país es cada vez mayor. La disminuida producción de los primeros ocho meses de 2018 es 66,5% menor a la de 2017. Los trabajadores perciben que no hay voluntad para reflotar la industria, lo cual se traduce en menor fabricación de cabillas para la construcción de hojalata para envasar los alimentos. El panorama, según describe uno de ellos, es de “soledad y tristeza al observar todas las áreas paralizadas, un Sutiss arrodillado y una incertidumbre total”.


----------



## Arepa (21 Sep 2018)

Tren de Aragua le declara la guerra a policía, GNB, Cicpc y sus familias 







---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 13:15 ----------

*El "Paquetazo de Maduro" no consideró a la mayoría de los sectores productivos y trabajadores no afines al Gobierno. Se agudiza la conflictividad social.*

Lea nuestro informe para los detalles: Conflictividad social en Venezuela durante agosto de 2018 | Observatorio Venezolano de Conflictividad Social 







---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 13:16 ----------

*El "Paquetazo de Maduro" no consideró a la mayoría de los sectores productivos y trabajadores no afines al Gobierno. Se agudiza la conflictividad social.*

Lea nuestro informe para los detalles: Conflictividad social en Venezuela durante agosto de 2018 | Observatorio Venezolano de Conflictividad Social


----------



## Arepa (22 Sep 2018)

Esto es en Palo Negro - Los Hornos Maracay, Ayer las personas bañándose y bañando a los niños con el agua de lluvia porque tienen una semana sin agua.


----------



## Arepa (22 Sep 2018)

*Pescadores del lago de Maracaibo miran de nuevo la muerte de frente
*






Este lunes asesinaron a cinco pescadores, en lo que ya se cuenta como el cuarto asesinato masivo de este año. La producción de pescado en el Zulia ha bajado 70 % como consecuencia de la paralización de las embarcaciones.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 22-sep-2018 at 16:20 ----------

*Maduro encarcela a encargados de supermercados por tener locales vacíos debido a la escasez*

El régimen de Nicolás Maduro ha detenido este viernes a 14 directores o gerentes de dos cadenas de supermercados de la iberoamericana Excelsior Gama y de la portuguesa Central Madeirense por tener vacíos sus locales, ha confirmado a ABC la presidente del gremio comercial Consecomercio, María Carolina Uzcátegui.

Los directores detenidos se encuentran en la comisaría de la Policía Nacional Bolivariana de la céntrica Avenida Lecuna y otros en la sede de la policía política SEBIN (Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia Nacional), según el diputado Julio César Reyes.
*
Leer Más*

---------- Post added 22-sep-2018 at 16:37 ----------

Maduro aprovechó el paquetazo para cargarse los tabuladores salariales de la Administración Pública, ahora mismo nadie en la misma gana de acuerdo a sus años de antigüedad y estudios:

*MISERIA A TODOS POR IGUAL:Trabajadores protestan en todo el país por la unificación salarial decretada por Maduro*

Cientos de trabajadores venezolanos protestaron hoy en Caracas y otras ciudades de Venezuela contra las medidas económicas aplicadas por el jefe de Estado, Nicolás Maduro, principalmente por la unificación salarial de facto que afecta a millones de empleados en medio de la crisis.
“El gobierno unilateralmente tomó la decisión de eliminarnos cláusulas históricas de la contratación colectiva de los trabajadores”, dijo a periodistas el presidente de la Federación de Trabajadores de la Salud (Fetrasalud), Pablo Zambrano, en medio de una manifestación en Caracas.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (22 Sep 2018)

*Apagones acaban con 70% de la producción láctea de Venezuela*







La crisis eléctrica tiene al borde de la quiebra a Perijá, la región del estado Zulia en la que se producen casi tres cuartos de la leche y de los quesos que se consumen en el país. Al menos 500 fincas, ubicadas en las carreteras La Culebra y Aquí me quedo, pierden a diario 90 % de su producción láctea al no poder refrigerarla. Este mes, las pérdidas alcanzaron nueve millones de litros de leche.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Enterador (22 Sep 2018)

El paraiso que los jefes de podemos ayudaron a crear.


----------



## Nicors (23 Sep 2018)

Está legitimado la intervención militar internacional para acabar con el régimen chavista por genocida y asesino de su propio pueblo, igual que las genocidas y asesinas dictaduras rojas de cuba, china y Corea del Norte.


----------



## Arepa (23 Sep 2018)

*Barrio El Cerrito de Petare sufre entre moscas y gusanos el olvido de las autoridades*







Sin gas, sin agua, sin luz… así es la vida de escasez que padecen 548 familias que habitan en este sector de la parroquia Petare.

Caracas. El grafiti de José Vicente Rangel, alcalde del municipio Sucre, se extiende por un camino en que vehículos y personas transitan en zigzag. Antes de llegar a la entrada del barrio El Cerrito, en la parroquia Petare, el paso se vuelve lento, los carros se orillan e intentan circular por el borde. Muchos de los innumerables huecos son producto de reparaciones de tuberías que han realizado las autoridades y así se han quedado.

El hundimiento de la calle toma gran parte de la vía, temen que, por el tránsito pesado, se venga abajo el asfalto y queden incomunicados. Pero esta es una preocupación menor a escasos metros de donde realmente reina el olvido.

“En la gestión de este alcalde no se ha hecho nada”, dice Aimara Mora, del consejo comunal El Cerrito. Lo dice entre moscas que patean la cara y gusanos de aproximadamente dos centímetros de largo, que salen de una montaña de basura que, desde hace más de un mes, se encuentra en la calle Colinas de Monagas.

*La escena invade los sentidos. El olor se expande tan rápido como se reproducen moscas y gusanos. “Esos bailan aquí a su antojo”, suelta Aimara, mientras los esquiva. Se trata de la vía de entrada y salida de las personas de la comunidad, quienes al pasar miran hacia abajo y no se detienen. Quienes viven más cerca, arrojan cal para impedir que los gusanos también irrumpan en sus viviendas.*















*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 22:11 ----------

Fuente

Por este video autoridades de la Gobernación de Lara ponen en entredicho la labor periodística y van por el paradero del mototaxista que deja en evidencia las carencias del Cuerpo de Bomberos
Sigo con el video del mototaxista que llevó ayer a un bombero hasta un incendio en la Zona Industria de Barquisimeto a falta de unidades. El secretario de seguridad y orden público de Lara pidió a quien tuvo acceso a la fuente colaborar "para dar con el infractor #KleyderSeIrrita

El secretario de seguridad y orden público de la Gobernación de Lara busca abrir un procedimiento contra el mototaxista que trasladó a un bombero a un incendio para hacer una evaluación de los daños mientras la unidad oficial era reabastecida 
El secretario de seguridad y orden público asegura que el mototaxista infringió las leyes de tránsito y que la nota de @laprensalara sobre el incendio de ayer se basa en una matriz de opinión falsa (la del mototaxista)

Y en este hilo @samolihector nos detalla las penurias del Cuerpo de Bomberos, sin herramientas de trabajo y con un cementerio de unidades:
Twitter
Bomberos llegan en moto-taxi para apagar un incendio en Barquisimeto Lara municipio Iribarren - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 22:14 ----------

*Los negocios que el paquetazo se llevó*

Según la presidenta de Consecomercio, María Carolina Uzcátegui, cerca de 40 % de establecimientos comerciales y empresas cerraron sus puertas tras los anuncios económicos del pasado 20 de agosto. Las medidas, conocidas como el "paquetazo" por la devaluación aplicada a la moneda, la carga impositiva sobre empresas y particulares, el exagerado aumento salarial y los controles de precios, tuvo secuelas inmediatas. El Pitazo realizó un pequeño inventario de lugares emblemáticos de la geografía nacional, para llevar un pedacito de la historia de esas pérdidas que no solo son económicas, sino que también borran la identidad y los sueños de un país tras la bajada de las santamarías

40 años - Estado Cojedes: Más de 20 empleos se perdieron por cierre del automercado Apure

25 Años - Estado Zulia: Papitas rayadas Happy deja de crujir en perros y hamburguesas

36 Años - Pastelitos Monserrate apaga la freidora en Maracaibo

70 Años: Supermercado Ojeda surgió con la explotación petrolera y lo secó la crisis

52 Años - Estado Falcón: La pizzería El Gallo cerró sus puertas

35 Años: Cerámicas Elemas no resistió el aumento de salario después de 35 años

28 Años :Estado Aragua: Las tortas ricas de la Taguapire ya no están disponibles

36 Años: Estado Apurerimera papelería de San Fernando de Apure cerró sus puertas luego de 68 años de servicio

45 Años: Estado Vargas: La Farmacia Los Cocos sobrevivió la tragedia de Vargas, pero no la crisis económica

45 Años: Estado Portuguesa: Diario Última Hora 45 años arrasados por la censura previa

15 AÑos :Estado Trujillo:La Nirvana cerró en Valera

60 Años: Distrito Capital: Lee Hamilton cierra sus puertas después de 60 años
*
Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (24 Sep 2018)

Maracaibo, espejo de todos los males en Venezuela - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 23:39 ----------

Inflación, pobreza, escasez ... Maracaibo, la segunda ciudad más grande de Venezuela, presenta todos los síntomas de un país enfermo. Con Chávez, Caracas había apostado por el petróleo, pero la caída de los precios provocó una grave crisis económica. La población ahora está luchando por alimentarse y los pescadores del Lago de Maracaibo recurren al contrabando para vender su escasa producción en la vecina Colombia.

Maracaibo, espejo de todos los males en Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (24 Sep 2018)

*Doloroso! Encuentran a abuelo ciego a punto de morir de hambre en Maturín *























​En la ciudad de Maturín fue encontrado en su hogar un abuelo ciego que estaba a punto de morir de hambre.

A través de la cuenta de Bandera Roja*, la organización política destacó que el abuelo se encuentra ciego y no ha recibido ayuda de ninguna institución del Estado.

Las imágenes publicadas muestran a un señor muy mayor y en avanzado estado de desnutrición. "Este es el doloroso reflejo de una Venezuela inhumana", escribieron en la cuenta de Bandera Roja.

Muchos venezolanos han optado por huir de Venezuela hacia otros países del continente ante los altos niveles de escasez de alimentos y medicinas, hecho que es negado por el régimen de Nicolás Maduro que se ha negado en reiteradas ocasiones a recibir ayuda ante la severa crisis humanitaria que padecen los venezolanos.

Maduro celebró hace algunos días los "éxitos" del primer mes de su llamado plan de Recuperación Económica, mostrando entre los resultados la detención de más de 30 gerentes de cadenas comercializadoras de alimentos, quienes según el mandatario estarían incrementando los precios sin justificación.

*Comunistas

Encuentran a abuelo ciego a punto de morir de hambre en Maturín

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 01:26 ----------

A esta hora todas las estaciones de servicio de Caracas están repletas, con largas filas para surtir gasolina ante el anuncio de Maduro de comenzar el sistema de pago con carnet de la patria, a partir de este lunes


----------



## Arepa (24 Sep 2018)

*Portazo al cambista de Maduro: el Banco de España veta que compre una casa de remesas*







El Banco de España impide que el venezolano Carlos Dorado compre una firma de remesas en Madrid por su historial 'offshore'. La sociedad admite que las cuentas fueron falseadas

*Acostumbrados a moverse sin problemas, a comprar los mejores pisos del barrio de Salamanca armados con sus dólares, los boliburgueses*, esa oligarquía venezolana que ha sacado el dinero del país, ha empezado a encontrar problemas en España. Uno de ellos, Carlos Dorado, marido de Ana Gabriela Pizzorni, procedente de una de las grandes dinastías de Venezuela, ha visto cómo el Banco de España primero y después la Audiencia Nacional le impedían que entrara en el sector financiero por sus antecedentes 'offshore'.

*Carlos Dorado es un empresario tremendamente rico. Vive a caballo entre Puerto Rico, Miami, Caracas y Madrid. Nacido un un pueblecito de Ourense en 1959, su familia emigró, como tantas gallegas, a Velezuela. “Yo era el muchacho de acento gallego del que se burlaban"*, declaró en una entrevista. *Pero Venezuela era tierra de oportunidades y Dorado tenía inteligencia y ambición. Prosperó, fundó la Asociación de Jóvenes Empresarios y se casó con Gabriela Pizzorni, hija de Mario Pizzorni, fundador del banco Italo. "Son de las familias más ricas de Venezuela, pero hace tiempo que sacaron su dinero", explica un abogado que conoce bien la zona.*

En el mundo de complejas relaciones del dinero y el poder en Venezuela, Dorado ha ido y venido.* "Ha apoyado a Maduro, como antes financió a la oposición. Es decir, está con dios y el diablo, dependiendo de quién le acerca mejores condiciones para sus negocios.* *El chavismo tiene 20 años y una élite económica propia. No le conviene tenerlos de enemigos, siendo como es su principal audiencia"*, explica el periodista Víctor Amaya, autor de un perfil sobre Dorado. Cuando en 2013 Luis Figo y Míchel Salgado se reunieron con Maduro con ocasión de un partido benéfico en Venezuela, en el encuentro protocolario estaba Dorado.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (24 Sep 2018)

*Detenido en Maiquetía el periodista Isnardo Bravo, fue trasladado a la Dirección de Contrainteligencia Militar

Periodista Isnardo Bravo fue detenido en Maiquetía. Se desconoce la razón de la detención. Salía de viaje con su hija. Mantienen detenido e incomunicado al periodista Isnardo Bravo, esperando a una comisión del DGCIM para su traslado. 10:12 AM. A Isnardo Bravo lo están trasladando a la sede del DGCIM en Boleita custodiado por un funcionario armado.

Hospital Universitario de Caracas lleva cinco días sin agua

A media máquina comenzó prueba de sistema biométrico de pago de gasolina en Maracaibo

Al menos tres facultades de la Universidad del Zulia sin servicio eléctrico desde julio*

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 18:26 ----------

*Smurfit Kappa dice que perdió el control del negocio en Venezuela*

Smurfit Kappa anunció hoy que perdió el control de las instalaciones de su filial Smurfit Kappa Cartón de Venezuela, que fueron ocupadas por el gobierno, y que asumirá un cargo de 60 millones de Euros

En un comunicado colgado en su cuenta de Twitter agregó que se reserva el derecho a iniciar procedimientos arbitrales internacionales para proteger del grupo y buscar una compensación.


----------



## Arepa (25 Sep 2018)

*Portugal expresa preocupación por los gerentes de supermercados detenidos

Portugal podría tomar acciones contra Venezuela por arresto de empresarios*

Portugal advirtió el lunes a Venezuela que habrá consecuencias si no libera a una docena de gerentes de supermercados portugueses acusados de incumplir la ley de control de precios.


----------



## Arepa (25 Sep 2018)

*Víctima de explosión por granada en Cabimas: “Iba a comprar la cena de mis hijos y pude morir”

Niña de 9 años murió por paludismo en el sur de Anzoátegui

Detienen a comisionado de la Policía Nacional Bolivariana por facilitar fuga de presos de Tocorón

15 robos en tres meses se registraron en la Escuela Vargas de Medicina


El paludismo se apoderó de los barrios de Cumaná

Mueren cuatro bebés en hospital pediátrico de Barcelona

Pacientes renales no tuvieron diálisis porque no hay agua en San Cristóbal*

---------- Post added 25-sep-2018 at 09:05 ----------

*Luis pasó de cantar galerones a casi morir por desnutrición*


----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2018)

*Seis países piden a la CPI investigar a Maduro por crímenes de lesa humanidad*

Los cancilleres de Argentina, Chile, Colombia, Paraguay, Perú y Canadá presentaron en los márgenes de la Asamblea General de la ONU una carta sellada ayer por los líderes de sus respectivos países solicitando la intervención de la Corte con sede en La Haya.

*Comunicación dirigida a la CPI para comenzar la investigación por crímenes del gobierno de Maduro*


----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2018)

*“Todos ganamos lo mismo”: De nada vale la experiencia o los estudios en Venezuela*

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 22:16 ----------

Trump se burla de los militares Venezolanos

Trump se burla de la FANB venezolana - YouTube

Se refiere a esto:

El mejor gif del Chavismo - YouTube

Estampida de militares chavistas luego de la supuesta explosión del #Dron, en Av Bolívar #Caracas - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 22:16 ----------

Maduro aterriza en Nueva York para participar en la Asamblea General de la ONU
Desde su jet privado envía un mensaje:


Aterrizando en Nueva York para participar en la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas. Traigo la voz de todo mi pueblo, vengo cargado de Pasión Patria para defender la verdad.
Maduro Aterriza en Nueva York para participar en la Asamblea General de la ONU - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 23:00 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU-RuDuStZ8


----------



## Arepa (27 Sep 2018)

*Ante una sala prácticamente vacía habló Maduro en la Asamblea General de la ONU. "Quiero estrechar la mano de Trump"*

Maduro dice en la ONU que está dispuesto a reunirse con el presidente Trump - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 13:13 ----------

*Pdte.de Brasil Michelemer en #UNGA:* Seguiremos al lado de los pueblos hermanos que sufren violación de #DDHH. Brasil ha acogido a miles de venezolanos a quienes proporcionamos asistencia. La solución a crisis venezolana se encontrará cuando el país recobre camino al desarrollo.

Pdte Michel Temer en UNGA Brasil ha acogido a miles de Venezolanos - YouTube

*Pdte.de Ecuador Lenin Moreno en #UNGA:* Nadie emigra por voluntad propia. En la mayor diáspora en la historia del continente, recibimos diariamente 6 mil venezolanos. Cuando un pueblo emigra, sus gobernantes sobran; sobran quienes se perpetúan en el poder y se vuelven siniestros corruptos.

Pdte de Ecuador Lenin Moreno Venezuela en UNGA Nadie emigra por voluntad propia - YouTube

*Pdte. de USA Donald Trump en #UNGA:* Estamos presenciando una tragedia humana, venezolanos huyen de Maduro. El socialismo produce sufrimiento, corrupción y miseria. Pedimos el restablecimiento de la democracia en Venezuela. Hoy anunciamos sanciones contra el régimen represivo.
Pdte de USA Donald Trump en UNGA acerca de Venezuela - YouTube

*Pdte. de Perú Martin Vizcarra en #UNGA:* Continuaremos impulsando iniciativas para el restablecimiento de la democracia en Venezuela. Reiteramos preocupación por las graves violaciones de #DDHH. Impulsaremos denuncia ante la INTlCrimCourt a fin de sancionar estos crímenes.

Pdte de Perú Martin Vizcarra C en UNGA acerca de Venezuela - YouTube

En el marco de la #UNGA líderes discuten sobre la crisis migratoria venezolana. *@VP USA Mike Pence* anunció que EEUU dará US$ 48 millones más en asistencia a países aliados. Pero advirtió que esta crisis seguirá creciendo mientras el régimen de Maduro siga en el poder.

UNGA Vice Presidente de USA Mike Pence sobre Venezuela - YouTube

*USA @VP Mike Pence:* Debemos cortar de raíz la corrupción, por esos las nuevas sanciones contra los que explotan al pueblo venezolano y apoyan a narcotraficantes y criminales. Debemos aplicar nuevas y renovadas maneras para aislar al régimen de manera económica y diplomática.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPeitXW3N3k

*USA @VP Mike Pence advierte a Maduro:* Más le vale no poner a prueba la determinación de EEUU de apoyar a Colombia y sus aliados.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97KSeWpzOwc

*Pdte. USA Donald Trump tras reunión con Iván Duque el marco de #UNGA:* El régimen de Maduro es peligroso para la seguridad de los venezolanos. Es un régimen que francamente podría ser derrocado rápidamente por los militares, si deciden hacerlo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu_x930sTNE

*Pdte. Argentina Mauricio Macri en UNGA:* Expresamos una vez más nuestra preocupación por la situación de los #DDHH en Venezuela, y dada su gravedad Argentina llevará a la INTlCrimCourt la situación relativa a los crímenes de lesa humanidad de la dictadura venezolana.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPFc8q7YNyo

*Pdte. Panamá Juan Carlos Varela en #UNGA:* Llamamos a Venezuela para que en democracia encuentren la paz social que evitará que continúe la migración masiva y la crisis humanitaria. Esta migración solo se resuelve eliminando las causas que obligan a los ciudadanos a salir de sus países.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WvTTBo35C4

*Pdte. de Colombia Iván Duque en #UNGA: *Estamos viviendo la crisis migratoria y humanitaria más indignante de la región por cuenta de una dictadura que aniquiló las libertades en Venezuela. El mundo debe actuar para que este éxodo trágico llegue a su fin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DsS9kuKoAk

*Pdte. de Colombia Iván Duque en #UNGA:* Es un reto global. El fin de la dictadura y el retorno de la democracia en Venezuela es el único camino posible (...) Se deben ejercer los mecanismos internacionales para denunciar y sancionar en la CPI a quienes sembraron esta tragedia deleznable.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTRx_l-OWew

---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 13:14 ----------

*Pdte.de Brasil Michelemer en #UNGA:* Seguiremos al lado de los pueblos hermanos que sufren violación de #DDHH. Brasil ha acogido a miles de venezolanos a quienes proporcionamos asistencia. La solución a crisis venezolana se encontrará cuando el país recobre camino al desarrollo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_qnhM9htxs

*Pdte.de Ecuador Lenin Moreno en #UNGA:* Nadie emigra por voluntad propia. En la mayor diáspora en la historia del continente, recibimos diariamente 6 mil venezolanos. Cuando un pueblo emigra, sus gobernantes sobran; sobran quienes se perpetúan en el poder y se vuelven siniestros corruptos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mabOY9tzWRU

*Pdte. de USA Donald Trump en #UNGA:* Estamos presenciando una tragedia humana, venezolanos huyen de Maduro. El socialismo produce sufrimiento, corrupción y miseria. Pedimos el restablecimiento de la democracia en Venezuela. Hoy anunciamos sanciones contra el régimen represivo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAUFs38wME8

*Pdte. de Perú Martin Vizcarra en #UNGA:* Continuaremos impulsando iniciativas para el restablecimiento de la democracia en Venezuela. Reiteramos preocupación por las graves violaciones de #DDHH. Impulsaremos denuncia ante la INTlCrimCourt a fin de sancionar estos crímenes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dw3-SHRt7Q

En el marco de la #UNGA líderes discuten sobre la crisis migratoria venezolana. *@VP USA Mike Pence* anunció que EEUU dará US$ 48 millones más en asistencia a países aliados. Pero advirtió que esta crisis seguirá creciendo mientras el régimen de Maduro siga en el poder.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URCnfEZFgaM

*USA @VP Mike Pence:* Debemos cortar de raíz la corrupción, por esos las nuevas sanciones contra los que explotan al pueblo venezolano y apoyan a narcotraficantes y criminales. Debemos aplicar nuevas y renovadas maneras para aislar al régimen de manera económica y diplomática.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPeitXW3N3k

*USA @VP Mike Pence advierte a Maduro:* Más le vale no poner a prueba la determinación de EEUU de apoyar a Colombia y sus aliados.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97KSeWpzOwc

*Pdte. USA Donald Trump tras reunión con Iván Duque el marco de #UNGA:* El régimen de Maduro es peligroso para la seguridad de los venezolanos. Es un régimen que francamente podría ser derrocado rápidamente por los militares, si deciden hacerlo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu_x930sTNE

*Pdte. Argentina Mauricio Macri en UNGA:* Expresamos una vez más nuestra preocupación por la situación de los #DDHH en Venezuela, y dada su gravedad Argentina llevará a la INTlCrimCourt la situación relativa a los crímenes de lesa humanidad de la dictadura venezolana.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPFc8q7YNyo

*Pdte. Panamá Juan Carlos Varela en #UNGA:* Llamamos a Venezuela para que en democracia encuentren la paz social que evitará que continúe la migración masiva y la crisis humanitaria. Esta migración solo se resuelve eliminando las causas que obligan a los ciudadanos a salir de sus países.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WvTTBo35C4

*Pdte. de Colombia Iván Duque en #UNGA: *Estamos viviendo la crisis migratoria y humanitaria más indignante de la región por cuenta de una dictadura que aniquiló las libertades en Venezuela. El mundo debe actuar para que este éxodo trágico llegue a su fin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DsS9kuKoAk

*Pdte. de Colombia Iván Duque en #UNGA:* Es un reto global. El fin de la dictadura y el retorno de la democracia en Venezuela es el único camino posible (...) Se deben ejercer los mecanismos internacionales para denunciar y sancionar en la CPI a quienes sembraron esta tragedia deleznable.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTRx_l-OWew


----------



## Arepa (28 Sep 2018)

Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #27Sep

Resumen Informativo


Nikki Haley ante protesta de venezolanos en NY: “Maduro nos va a escuchar, porque no dejaremos de protestar hasta que se vaya. Voy a hacerme sentir y el señor Trump va a hacerse sentir, para que ustedes sean escuchados”

✅ Con 23 votos a favor, 7 en contra y 17 abstenciones la ONU aprobó resolución sobre la crisis humanitaria en Venezuela

*♀ Michelle Bachellet pidió a Venezuela dejar entrar investigadores de DD HH

CPI confirmó que recibió la petición de seis países para investigar los crímenes de lesa humanidad en Venezuela

Secretario del Tesoro de EE UU: “Continuaremos atacando a los miembros del régimen hasta que el pueblo de Venezuela tenga voz”

‼ María Corina Machado: “TSJ juzgó a Maduro por ladrón y Corte Penal lo hará por criminal”

⚖ Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos plantó un proyecto de ley que apoye las condenas hacia el régimen de Maduro

Gobierno español se ofreció como país “facilitador” para una solución en Venezuela

❌ Presidente de Colombia rechazó mediación venezolana en diálogos con el ELN


Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web Nikki Haley ante protesta de venezolanos en NY:


#PrensaDSD
@PeriodistaDSD


----------



## Arepa (29 Sep 2018)

El dictador huyó ante la pregunta de @CarlaAngola - Aló Buenas Noches EVTV - 09/27/18 SEG 4 - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (29 Sep 2018)

*En el Estado Yaracuy se sancionará con 18 años de cárcel el tráfico de pan y queso*








Un estado venezolano castigará con 18 años cárcel contrabando de pan y queso

*El gobierno regional del estado Yaracuy publicó una ordenanza según la cual se considerará contrabando el tráfico de pan y queso que salga de esa entidad federal.*

El periódico venezolano Últimas Noticias, de tendencia oficialista, publicó este miércoles una nota en la que explica que la medida entra en vigencia por un decreto del gobierno de Yaracuy, a cargo del chavista Julio León Heredia.

"Prohíbe el contrabando de extracción de pan y queso de las fronteras de la entidad, catalogado delito con pena de 14 a 18 años de prisión", indica el rotativo.

Esta información fue también recogida por otros medios digitales que señalan al secretario de gobierno de esa región, Juan Torrealba, como portavoz de la medida.

*Efe intentó sin éxito corroborar esta información con diversas instancias de la gobernación de Yaracuy.*

León Heredia fijó esta semana los precios del pan y el queso en esa región venezolana y llamó a "respetar" esta decisión que se tomó, según dijo, tras consultar a los productores y distribuidores.

Así, el pan de 45 gramos quedó a 4 bolívares y el kilo de queso a 200 bolívares (0,06 y 3,2 dólares, respectivamente, según la tasa oficial de cambio).


Redacción NTN24-EFE
Yaracuy sancionará 18 años de cárcel el tráfico de pan y queso

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 13:24 ----------

*¿Por qué los bomberos detenidos en Mérida son presos políticos?*







Los bomberos merideños, Carlos Varón y Ricardo Priero, tienen casi dos semanas detenidos. La ONG Foro Penal los incluye en su lista de 236 presos políticos, aprobada por la OEA, ya que, en su caso, se cumple con lo establecido en los estándares internacionales y se ha violado el principio a la legalidad en sus dos connotaciones, tanto política como técnica.

Caracas. La sátira no es un delito contemplado en la legislación venezolana. Sin embargo, los bomberos merideños Carlos Varón y Ricardo Prieto se encuentran detenidos en el retén de la Policía de Mérida, ubicado en Bailadores, por la grabación de un video en el que se comparaba a un burro con el presidente de la República, Nicolás Maduro.

La defensa la asumieron dos abogados asignados por la gobernación del estado. No obstante, el Foro Penal continúa denunciando el caso y los incluye en su lista, aprobada por la Organización de Estados Americanos (OEA), de 236 presos políticos.

Leer Más

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 14:01 ----------

Niño de 3 años desnutrido Anzoátegui Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (29 Sep 2018)




----------



## Arepa (30 Sep 2018)

*En este sitio:*







*Sucede esto, por supuesto la dictadura no hace nada al respecto por que comen del narcotráfico:*


*

San Juan de las Galdonas permanece bajo toque de queda tras enfrentamientos

Enfrentamientos entre bandas mantiene a San Juan de las Galdonas en toque de queda

Cadáveres descuartizados y con tiros de gracia: el saldo final tras masacre en San Juan de las Galdonas

El narcotráfico consumió a San Juan de las Galdonas
*

---------- Post added 30-sep-2018 at 02:55 ----------

Nikki Haley protesta contra Maduro en NY hoy 27 septiembre 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (30 Sep 2018)

*90% del transporte terrestre en Venezuela está paralizado*
Fenecomunal denunció la grave situación que ha llevado a la crisis del sector transporte







El 90% de las unidades de transporte público en Venezuela está paralizado, lo cual afecta gravemente a la población, de acuerdo a lo que reporta el director de la Federación Nacional de los Consejo Comunales y de las Comunas (Fenecomunal) Italo Zapata.

El alto costo de los repuestos, los cauchos, y diversos materiales serían parte de las causas. Y acusó al mandatario Nicolás Maduro y a su gabinete de ser los responsables de esta “grave situación” que atraviesa el sector, la cual a su juicio se originó por la ausencia de políticas integrales que buscaran soluciones reales y definitivas.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 30-sep-2018 at 13:20 ----------

#28Sep Remigio Ceballos jefe del comando estratégico operacional Venezolano, confirma que las Fuerzas Armadas despliega operaciones militares conjuntas con Rusia, China y Cuba en la frontera colombo-venezolana

Venezuela dice que tiene el respaldo de China, Rusia y Cuba - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-sep-2018 at 13:51 ----------

*Desde que Maduro llegó al poder, el hijo menor de Cilia Flores solo viaja en costosos vuelos charters*

Un reporte sobre los movimientos internacionales del hijo menor de la primera dama de Venezuela, Cilia Flores con su exesposo Walter Ramón Gavidia Rodríguez, destaca que Yoswal Alexander Gavidia Flores ha hecho más de 15 viajes en vuelos privados (chárter) desde que el esposo de su madre,Nicolás Maduro Moros llegó a la presidencia de Venezuela en abril de 2013.





*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (30 Sep 2018)

*Andorra procesa a dos exministros de Hugo Chávez por un expolio de 2.000 millones

Luego de un mes aparece niño de tres años secuestrado por el Conas*

*Comando Nacional Antiextorsión y Secuestro de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana (Es un organismo oficial del régimen)*


----------



## Arepa (30 Sep 2018)

*San Vicente, la zona de paz para el crimen que alguna vez fue un parque industrial*







Además de la parálisis productiva que sufre el país, las pocas empresas que quedan en la debilitada Zona Industrial de San Vicente, en el estado Aragua, deben enfrentarse a los robos y zozobra protagonizada por las bandas delictivas del sector

*Leer Más*

*De escolta de Chávez a millonario testaferro de Diosdado Cabello
*
Desde hace cuatro meses, Rafael Alfredo Sarria Díaz se convirtió en una de las prioridades de las autoridades de Estados Unidos. El Departamento de Justicia cree que él es el hilo conductor para demostrar desde la apropiación de fondos estatales hasta operaciones de narcotráfico de Diosdado Cabello, el segundo del régimen de Nicolás Maduro.

*Masacre en finca de Apure dejó al menos cinco cuerpos desmembrados*

El hato Tierra Grata, ubicado en el sector Capanaparo del estado Apure, se convirtió en el escenario de una dantesca masacre entre indígenas y trabajadores de la finca.
Trascendió que unos 20 indígenas habrían ingresado a las tierras por la parte trasera con la intención de robar unas reses para descuartizarlas y llevarse la carne. Al parecer, el suceso ocurrió el pasado viernes, pero se conoció extraoficialmente este domingo.

*La crisis en Venezuela aumenta casos de ansiedad y depresión, advierte especialista*

El expresidente de la Sociedad Venezolana de Psiquiatría, Wadalberto Rodríguez, aseguró que la falta de fármacos es un “problema bastante serio en el país, no solo por los costos si no por la vialidad para adquirirlos”, asimismo, manifestó que síndromes como la depresión y la ansiedad afectan bastante a la población

*Isla Margarita, el paraíso turístico que desoló la crisis venezolana*

Terminan las vacaciones y el principal atractivo turístico de Venezuela registra su peor temporada, con el 10% de turistas que hace seis años, negocios cerrados y playas vacías


El hermano de Diosdado, José David Cabello, antes usaba garfio porque era un personaje secundario. Ahora tiene una mano biónica, porque esta gente se cree en serio todo el asunto de ser villanos crueles.











Este artículo de ABC_es señala este desarrollo biónico con nombre de "La mano Terminator". Y pues el costo de este invento tecnológico va entre unos humildes 25 y 35 mil $, depende de la talla a comprar:

*La impresionante mano de terminator, el mejor brazo biónico creado jamás*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qUPnnROxvY


----------



## Arepa (30 Sep 2018)




----------



## Arepa (2 Oct 2018)

Pedro Carreño explica cómo va se la guerra con Colombia - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (4 Oct 2018)

Cómo VENEZUELA se convirtió en un NARCOESTADO - VisualPolitik - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (4 Oct 2018)

---------- Post added 04-oct-2018 at 15:17 ----------

Venezuela repite por cuarta vez en el último puesto del reporte anual del Índice de Libertad Económica, preparado por el Instituto Fraser de Canadá.

Este obtuvo un promedio de 2,88 puntos sobre una escala de 10. De acuerdo con las cinco grandes áreas que mide el índice, el país gobernado por Nicolás Maduro consiguió 4,69 puntos en Tamaño del gobierno; 2 puntos en Sistema legal (independencia del Poder Judicial) y derechos de propiedad; 1.94 puntos en Moneda sana; 3,28 en Libertad de comercio internacional y 2,48 en Regulación crediticia, laboral y de actividad empresarial.


----------



## Arepa (4 Oct 2018)

*Robo de cerca de 1.500 kilos de cocaína motivó la matanza en Paria*







*Extraoficialmente se habla de 30 heridos que se encuentran recluidos en clínicas y en el hospital de Carúpano, custodiados por organismos de seguridad. Autoridades policiales mantienen total hermetismo sobre el hecho que provocó el asesinato de aproximadamente 20 personas*

El robo de aproximadamente 1.500 kilos de cocaína fue, según una fuente consultada por El Pitazo, el detonante de la matanza que se escenificó en el límite entre los pueblos de San Juan de las Galdonas y San Juan de Unare, en el municipio Arismendi del estado Sucre, *hecho que ocurrió entre el 25 y 26 de septiembre*, pero del cual las autoridades no han dado información.

La violencia del enfrentamiento arrojó un saldo de cerca de *20 personas asesinadas, algunas de ellas desmembradas*, así como *una treintena de heridos*, quienes según pobladores de la zona consultados, se encontrarían recluidos en el hospital de Carúpano y en clínicas privadas de esa localidad, bajo la custodia de funcionarios de organismos de seguridad.

Un vecino del sector que no quiso identificarse por temor a represalias contó que *desde hace un año pranes de cárceles de Tocorón, ubicada en el estado Aragua, y Puente Ayala, localizada en Anzoátegui, se radicaron en las parroquias de San Juan de Unare y las Galdonas convirtiendo la costa en un área exclusiva para actividades de narcotráfico, como el cargamento de drogas en embarcaciones rápidas para llevar el alijo a islas del Caribe.*

*Hasta la fecha, cuerpos policiales del estado Sucre no se han pronunciado sobre el trágico suceso que solo se dio a conocer por los llamados de auxilio que efectuaron habitantes de los poblados, a través de mensajes telefónicos.*

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (5 Oct 2018)

*Jueza y “verdugo” de presos políticos en Venezuela pide refugio en Colombia*

Se trata de la juez venezolana Luz Mariela Santafé Acevedo, quien abandonó el país y solicita protección del gobierno de Colombia; tras haber procesado a varios políticos y estudiantes desde 2017.

*Leer Más*

Jueza militar huye a Colombia y pide perdón a Vzla - Aló Buenas Noches EVTV - 10/02/18 SEG 1 - YouTube​


----------



## Arepa (6 Oct 2018)

*Comandos Jungla Policía de Colombia!*






Policía y Guardia Nacional Bolivariana


----------



## borch2011 (7 Oct 2018)

El problema de la Venezuela que puso a Chavez en el poder es el mismo que el del Peru que hace 2 años casi pone a Keiko Fujimori en el poder; una masa enorme de gente muy pobre y con infimo nivel educativo que son carne de cañon para que llegue un "lider" que les de un platito de comida y unas escaleras para subir al cerro miseria donde viven y con eso esten felices y piensen que ese politico mafioso y corrupto se preocupa por ellos. 

El problema de Venezuela no es el sistema socialista, porque Venezuela no ha aplicado socialismo. Socialismo es tener empresas estatales para producir, lo que ha hecho el chavismo es expropiar las empresas, desmantelarlas, robar todo lo que han obtenido con el desmantelamiento y hacer el pais dependiente de las importaciones para que la unica fuente de ingresos sea el petroleo que ellos controlan y por tanto ellos controlan quien tiene y quien no. Nada mas que eso.


----------



## Arepa (7 Oct 2018)

Desde la cárcel de Tocorón, promocionan fiesta el 25 de octubre ante la mirada impávida de quienes tienen secuestrado el poder en el país. Hasta viene un DJ de Colombia , el cual supongo no cobra en petros, ni yuanes ni rupias . Así o un estado más forajido ? 
Por cierto al final aparece el patrocinador el Tren de Aragua, que como notaran es la imagen de un video de Renfe.
El Tren de Aragua es una banda delictiva de alta peligrosidad, si les interesa pueden leer sobre la banda aquí.


Fiesta organizada en el Penal de Tocorón por el Tren de Aragua Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (8 Oct 2018)

Twitter


----------



## Arepa (8 Oct 2018)

Venezuela con nombre de Mujer en Instagram:


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

*Suicidan a Fernando Alaban Dirigente de Primero Justicia:*

Estaba siendo investigado por el intento de magnicidio contra Nicolás Maduro

El Fiscal General de la República, Tarek William Saab indica que el concejal de Primero Justicia, Fernando Albán, se habría lanzado del piso 10 de un baño en el Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia Nacional (Sebin) de Plaza Venezuela
Venezuela: concejal Fernando Albán se habría suicidado en el Sebin - YouTube





*Pero....
*

*Nueva versión: Néstor Reverol indica que Albán "se quitó la vida en el momento que iba a ser trasladado al tribunal" *Nueva versión: Néstor Reverol indica que Albán "se quitó la vida en el momento que iba a ser trasladado al tribunal" - LaPatilla.com




​Al menos 4 cámaras de seguridad en el lugar donde según el fiscal “se habría suicidado” el concejal opositor Fernando Alban. Abogado Yoel Acosta exigió tener acceso a esas cámaras 
Twitter

Fernando Albán., estaba vivo, incomunicado e ilegalmente detenido en el SEBIN Plaza Venezuela. Inverosímil la versión oficial del suicidio.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Oct 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> *Suicidan a Fernando Alaban Dirigente de Primero Justicia:*
> 
> Estaba siendo investigado por el intento de magnicidio contra Nicolás Maduro



Está claro que no pudo soportar el arrepentimiento por haber intentado matar a Maduro, y privar a Venezuela de un líder tan eficaz.


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

​


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 03:57 ----------


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

*8:10 pm #Caracas | Familiares aseguran que el personal de la Morgue de Bello Monte solo le mostraron por fotos el cadáver del concejal Fernando Albán #*







---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 04:02 ----------

Twitter

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 04:49 ----------


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

* AYER SE CUMPLIERON 8 MESES DE ESTA 
PAYASADA,FATOU BENSOUDA anunció la apertura de una investigación preliminar "sobre la situación en Venezuela"

Todavía no ha podido determinar si la dictadura ha matado, ha encarcelado, perseguido, ha saqueado.
*

Corte Penal Internacional abre investigación preliminar sobre Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

*El dolor y la indignación por la muerte de Fernando Albán, en imágenes*

*Oficina del Alto Comisionado de Naciones Unidas para DDHH investigará la muerte de Fernando Albán*

*Aplaudiendo y cantando: así apareció Maduro luego del presunto suicidio de Fernando Albán*

Cuerpo del concejal Fernando Albán es trasladado al Cementerio del Este - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 15:37 ----------

La versión oficial respecto a la muerte del concejal Albán es tan poco creíble, que ni Últimas Noticias lo reseña como "suicidio".
Sin embargo, aunque claramente fue la noticia del día, la relegan a un lugar secundario en la página, opacada por una consigna política de Maduro, por demás trillada y banal.


----------



## El Moñas (9 Oct 2018)

Lo de suicidarse en una comisaría parece un clásico de cualquier satrapía que se precie.


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

*Las calles de Maracaibo son un reflejo de las calles Venezolanas en general:*


















---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 17:01 ----------

*Las calles de Maracaibo son un reflejo de las calles Venezolanas en general:*


















---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 17:04 ----------


----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2018)

*Enfermedades bajo censura*







La información epidemiológica ha sido cubierta por un manto de silencio, bajo el que han quedado soslayados algunos de los peores episodios que se han registrado en los últimos 11 años en materia de salud pública. *Al menos 18 brotes o epidemias de malaria, dengue, influenza, parotiditis o sarampión han sido ocultados o se informaron a destiempo*

En Argentina, Brasil, Colombia, Ecuador y Perú se han registrado más de 1.600 casos de sarampión en 2018. En Brasil, además, ocurrieron 2.576 episodios de malaria en 2017. Todos ellos tuvieron en común que, como se ha establecido, habían sido importados de Venezuela o, en cuanto al sarampión, vinculados genéticamente con el virus que circula en el país. 

*Leer Más*


----------



## cripton36 (10 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> no hay mas nadie con tapa bocas.
> solo las dos estrellas del show para la foto.



es que desde donde tu miras, le ves la cara a cada uno de los pasajeros de el omnibus.
no es cierto?
un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (10 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> ¿eres ciego?
> ¿quien mas tiene tapa bocas en esa foto?
> 
> ¿te imaginas algo asi?
> ...



no hace falta creerse nada. con saber que Venezuela tiene un BURRO CAPITALISTA IZQUIERDISTA DE PRESIDENTE. cualquier cosa es creible
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (10 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> el punto es que la foto es un fake.
> ahora, si tu te la quieres creer aun despues de darte cuenta que es fake, buee...
> cada loco con su loquera.



si Venezuela no tuviera el BURRO CAPITALISTA DE IZQUIERDA de president, me fijaria mas detenidamente si es cierto o no la noticia.
pero de mister BURRO Y DE CHAVEZ PAJARITO se puede esperar CUALQUIER COSA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (10 Oct 2018)

*Saime da inicio a nuevo costo de pasaportes a partir de este lunes #8Oct
*

El Servicio Administrativo de Identificación, Migración y Extranjería (Saime) empezará a cobrar a partir de este lunes 8 de octubre las nuevas tarifas para la ejecución de los trámites de pasaportes, los cuales fueron anunciados la semana pasada por Delcy Rodríguez.

Cabe destacar, que dicha tramitación y emisión del documento, tendrá un costo de Bs.S 7.200, a su vez, el costo de la prórroga pasó a tener un costo de Bs.S 3.600.

Por otra parte, los venezolanos que pretenden realizar estos trámites del pasaporte desde el exterior, deberán cancelar 200 dólares para la renovación, y para la prórroga, un costo de 100 dólares.
Saime da inicio a nuevo costo de pasaportes a partir de este lunes #8Oct - El Impulso






---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 12:48 ----------

 #TermómetrodeCalle 
De las 4.228 protestas ocurridas entre enero y septiembre, 269 han sido reprimidas por organismos de seguridad del Estado o grupos parapoliciales 
*Termómetro de la Calle: Gobierno venezolano responde protestas por hambre con plomo*
























​

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 13:11 ----------

*15 guardias detenidos por video donde muestran deficiencias en puesto fronterizo de Apure*

El pasado 25 de septiembre, arrestaron a 15 efectivos castrenses en San Fernando de Apure por difundir una grabación donde muestran las precarias condiciones de trabajo en las que se encuentra el puesto fronterizo Buenavista El Meta, debido a las lluvias que se registran desde agosto.

Los militares fueron al Destacamento 351 donde iban a recibir aparatos electrodomésticos. Sin embargo, fue un engaño para arrestarlos por traición a la patria.

Este martes 9 de octubre, una fuente confiable en el área de investigaciones quien pide no revelar su identidad, dio a conocer a El Pitazo, la lista completa de los 15 castrenses detenidos en el Destacamento 351 en San Fernando de Apure. Informa la fuente que la primera aprehensión de 14 militares se practicó el día martes 25 de septiembre de este año, mientras que la segunda se suscitó el día martes dos octubre de este año, tal como consta en los expedientes Nro: SIP-090-2018 SIP-097-2018 en el Cuerpo de Investigaciones Científicas Penales y Criminalísticas (CICPC-Apure).

15 guardias detenidos por video donde muestran deficiencias en puesto fronterizo de Apure - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (10 Oct 2018)

*La diáspora le resta energía humana a Corpoelec*

De 50.000 trabajadores que formaban parte de la nómina de Corpoelec, más de 20.000 se han ido de la empresa. De esa masa laboral, 1100 estaban adscritos a la región de Aragua, de los cuales apenas quedan, si acaso, 600 trabajadores. La mayoría son profesionales de la ingeniería eléctrica, linieros y/o técnicos que decidieron emigrar en la búsqueda de mejores condiciones de vida. Muchos dejaron atrás años de servicio, pero otros ni siquiera renunciaron. Sencillamente no regresaron a sus labores.

*Leer Más*







---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 14:26 ----------

*Tres hipótesis del homicidio de Fernando Alban:

1) Fue previamente torturado, asesinado y luego lanzado del piso 10

2) Fue torturado y luego amenazado con dejarlo caer y se les soltó en el forcejeo

3) Fue torturado y luego lo amenazaron con dejarlo caer y lo hicieron.*


----------



## Arepa (10 Oct 2018)




----------



## Arepa (10 Oct 2018)

EN VIVO - Cortejo Funebre de Fernando Alban - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2018)

En #Carúpano despertaron sorprendidos al no encontrar este jueves la estatua de Cristóbal Colón que permanecía en el lugar desde 1894.

Fue trasladada en un camión ya que el gobernador Edwin Rojas considera que no hay motivos para rendirle homenaje a Cristobal Colón. 



















---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 13:09 ----------

Alemania pide a Venezuela una "aclaración rápida" de la muerte del concejal Fernando Albán

La Socialdemocracia del mundo se une al cerco que se le hace al Narco-Régimen
Ángela Merkel: “Alemania está dispuesta a intervenir en la crisis venezolana y a sumarse a Francia y Canadá, que ya están trabajando en este sentido”
Ángela Merkel:

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 13:18 ----------

*La que era la Refinería mas grande y moderna del mundo hoy esta convertida en un amasijo de chatarra. Explosión en Planta de Azufre CRP Amuay, se reportaron heridos y nube de humo contaminante afectando zonas aledañas. #11Oct *

*Un grupo de jóvenes grabaron los momentos más impactantes de la explosión ocurrida el pasado sábado en el área de almacenamiento del Centro Refinador de Amuay, en el estado Falcón.

El hecho ocurrió como consecuencia de una fuga de gas en el área de olefinas, que a su vez generó una nube de gas que no fue dispersada y ocasionó la combustión.

El video se encuentra rodando por Youtube y muestra las impresionantes imágenes de este hecho.*

Videoaficionado registra momento de la explosión en la refinería de Amuay - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 13:22 ----------

*Revelan red de corrupción vinculada al negocio de los CLAP*


*La leche en polvo mexicana ha resultado ser uno de los peores productos contenidos en las cajas CLAP, por su mala calidad, pero al mismo tiempo es el alimento al que los intermediarios le ganan más dinero*







Clap: corrupción y mecanismo de control político y social - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 13:28 ----------

*Revelan red de corrupción vinculada al negocio de los CLAP*


*La leche en polvo mexicana ha resultado ser uno de los peores productos contenidos en las cajas CLAP, por su mala calidad, pero al mismo tiempo es el alimento al que los intermediarios le ganan más dinero*







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbfV4pWBGlE

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 13:29 ----------

*Dirigente del PSUV es enterrado en el patio de su casa por otros camaradas*

*“¡Tomen conciencia y vengan aquí para que nos den la cara!”* fue parte de lo que dijeron los compañeros militantes del Psuv de Larry Toro, también afiliado al partido oficialista, quien murió y tuvieron que enterrarlo en su casa tras no tener los recursos para darle digna sepultura.

*“Esto es lo que estamos recibiendo del Partido Socialista Unido de Venezuela y de los dirigentes municipales”*, denunció uno de los presentes mientras tomaba un pico y una pala para empezar a cavar el hoyo en el patio de la vivienda de Toro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXyk7uNaL9k


----------



## Arepa (13 Oct 2018)




----------



## Arepa (13 Oct 2018)

*Por qué Maduro prefiere la crisis y el caos*

Por qué Maduro prefiere la crisis y el caos

---------- Post added 13-oct-2018 at 18:37 ----------

No hubo un solo juicio en el que el chavismo pudiese demostrar absolutamente nada de lo que acusaba a Lorent Saleh.
*Las audiencias de Saleh fueron diferidas 53 veces*
Durante sus 4 años de presidio le estuvo negado el debido proceso y violaron sus derechos de forma reiterada mientras lo condenaban en la televisión oficial.
El régimen no puede evitar la sanción moral internacional por la muerte de Fernando Albán en manos del SEBIN. El destierro de Lorent Saleh dará un alivio a su sufrimiento, a pesar de lo injusto de la medida, pero no servirá jamás para borrar el asesinato de Albán.

Lorent Saleh llegó a Madrid después de ser desterrado de Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (16 Oct 2018)

Crisis en Venezuela: La mujer que entierra en Colombia a los venezolanos que mueren sin recursos - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (16 Oct 2018)

*Gran apagón en varios estados del país #15Oct Apagón afecta a más de la mitad del país #15Oct - LaPatilla.com*

Son al menos 14 estados #SinLuz: Aragua, Carabobo, DF, Falcón, Guárico, Lara, Portuguesa, Mérida, Miranda, Nueva Esparta, Táchira, Trujillo, Yaracuy y Zulia. En Maracaibo, Valencia, San Cristóbal y Barquisimeto es casi total. #VenezuelaProductiva


----------



## Arepa (16 Oct 2018)

Esta es la explicación preliminar del Mega Apagón de hoy por Negligencia del ministro que teniendo los repuestos y sabiendo del peligro desde 2015 No realizó los correctivos #16estados #sinluz en #Venezuela Y volverá a pasar







---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 10:35 ----------

*España plantea una discusión en la Unión Europea sobre la crisis en Venezuela

Mogherini: "no hay condiciones para una mediación ni un diálogo" en Venezuela*


----------



## Arepa (17 Oct 2018)

*Masacre del ELN (Guerrilla Colombiana) en Venezuela y no es la primera vez:*
*
Masacre en minas de Tumeremo dejó aproximadamente 16 muertos y 6 heridos*

Los mineros de Los Candados fueron emboscados por los miembros del Ejército de Liberación Nacional, grupo guerrillero colombiano que practica minería ilegal en Venezuela

El ELN crea masacre en Venezuela - Dígalo Aquí EVTV - 10/16/2018 Seg 2 - YouTube

Parlamentario venezolano denuncia "masacre" por parte de guerrilla colombiana ELN - YouTube


----------



## visaman (17 Oct 2018)

un jilo Venezuela sin culozolanas? no me lo esperaba


----------



## Arepa (17 Oct 2018)

Hace solo algunos días Maduro dijo que Argentina "retrocedió 40 años" con el Gobierno de Mauricio Macri ... y aun hay estados y zonas de Venezuela que tienen mas de 24 horas sin luz ... nosotros retrocedimos a la época de las cavernas gracias al chavismo ...


----------



## martingala (17 Oct 2018)

¡LO QUE FALTABA! El Gobierno eliminó el dólar de las subastas Dicom (ahora se fijará en euros)
Tareck El Aissami, vice presidente sectorial de Economía, anunció este martes nuevas medidas económicas para el país.
Composición Maduradas Fotos: Descifrado/ El País
El funcionario informó que el dólar fue eliminado de las subastas del Dicom y que la nueva moneda para las transacciones será el euro.
“Las subastas del Dicom van a estar estipuladas en el esquema del euro o cualquier otra moneda convertible. De esta manera el Ejecutivo elimina el dólar de las subastas. Las subastas de Dicom, los créditos que entregue el sistema financiero nacional, serán en euros, yuanes o cualquier otra moneda convertible”, explicó a través de una rueda de prensa.
El Aissami señaló que tanto la banca pública como la privada podrán participar en el sistema Dicom.
“El presidente ha decidido que dos mil millones de euros vayan al sistema cambiario nacional”, afirmó.
El vice presidente argumentó que la medida fue tomada por las reiteradas sanciones emitidas por el gobierno de Estados Unidos contra el país.


----------



## Arepa (17 Oct 2018)

*Trabajadores protestan en el centro de Caracas por los “sueldos de hambre”

Servicios de Cantv están “en agonía”, denuncian sus trabajadores (Vídeo)

Sambil Barquisimeto cierra temporalmente por constantes fallas eléctricas en la ciudad (Comunicado)

Trabajadores del IND protestaron contra la nueva tabla salarial #16Oct (Fotos)

Trabajadores de Cementera trancaron la autopista Charallave-Ocumare #16Oct (Fotos)
*


*Gobierno decreta muerte al dólar como indicador debido a sanciones*

Ayer martes el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro anunció que va a dejar de utilizar el dólar en sus transacciones internacionales, que serán referenciadas al euro, el yuan chino o cualquier otra moneda convertible.

La medida, hecha pública por el vicepresidente venezolano de Economía, Tarek el Aissami, tiene como objetivo "contrarrestar los efectos de las sanciones internacionales".

"El gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha impuesto nuevas sanciones que impiden las transacciones en la divisa llamada dólar", aseguró en la televisión estatal.

❓*¿Qué significa esto para el venezolano de a pie? *

Nada. Al menos de que Usted esperase recibir dólares en subastas de DICOM, en ese caso ahora subastará por euros en vez.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *asi estara la macrisis en Argentina
> que venezolanos autoexiliados exigen un avion al "dictador"
> para regresar a la "dictadura" venezolana.
> ¿que tal?*
> ...



esos son los trucos de los ROJOS DE MIERDA.
para ser honesto deberias incluir, CUANTOS VENEZOLANOS HAN EMIGRADO A ARGENTINA Y CUANTOS DE ELLOS HAN PEDIDO VOLVER AL BURRO DE MADURO y Tambien deberias agregar, si ya nadie emigra a argentina.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 22:53 ----------




Arepa dijo:


> *Trabajadores protestan en el centro de Caracas por los “sueldos de hambre”
> 
> Servicios de Cantv están “en agonía”, denuncian sus trabajadores (Vídeo)
> 
> ...



Maduro no recogera los dolares que envian los venezolanos desde Miami para sus familiars?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (18 Oct 2018)

Runrun.es, [15.10.18]
❌ 10:14AM. CARACAS. Baruta. Vecinos de varios sectores del Sureste de la ciudad denuncian fallas en el servicio de CANTV y ABA desde hace más de un año.

10:20AM. BOLÍVAR. Ciudad Guayana. Trabajadores de las empresas básicas de Guayana continúan en protesta para exigir respeto a los contratos colectivos

‼10:20AM. CARACAS. Militantes de Primero Justicia inician caminata hacia el Sebin de Plaza Venezuela, a una semana de la muerte del concejal del municipio Libertador, Fernando Albán

⚡‼10:21AM. ZULIA. La Guajira. Reportan protesta en la Troncal Del Caribe por guayas caídas en el sector Los Mochos y corte de luz por más de 12 horas

10:28AM. LARA. Cabudare. Vecinos de Las Acacias trancan las calles con bolsas de basura, en protesta ante las fallas en el servicio de aseo urbano

10:29AM. CARACAS. La PNB coloca cordón frente al Sebin de Plaza Venezuela.

Runrun.es, [15.10.18]
10:31 AM. AMAZONAS. Trabajadores ministeriales en el estado Amazonas, protestan frente a la sede de la gobernación del estado por desmejora salarial, exigen presencia del gobernador.

❌ 10:39 AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Cerrada la TO05 a la altura de El Mirador. Protesta por Gas doméstico.

❌ 10:49 AM. TÁCHIRA. Capacho Viejo. Reportan cerrado el paso en la TO01 por protesta por falta de gas doméstico.

❌ 10:52 AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Reportan cerrada Av. Libertador en las Lomas. Protesta por gas.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 23:07 ----------

*¿Qué estamos tomando? De un whisky escocés 18 años a una guarapita instantánea* por Francisco Zambrano

Losaina Lucena, presidenta de la Federación Venezolana de Licores, sostuvo que la crisis ha obligado al consumidor a cambiar sus hábitos y también la frecuencia de compra.

_“Nuestro mayor consumidor a nivel nacional que es el sector popular, pasó de ingerir cerveza a bebidas caseras mezcladas por tema de costos”._

*Pese a la situación económica, aseguró que la cerveza sigue siendo el producto más consumido, aunque con menor demanda y aumentos de precio semanales. “¿Qué pasa?, la gente antes iba a un sitio y compraba una caja de cervezas, dos six packs o 10 latas, ahora compran dos o tres porque no tienen dinero para más”.*

Lucena informó que un estudio hecho por Fevelicor arrojó que de cada 10 compradores que entran en una licorería, 5 adquieren cerveza detallada y el resto busca la bebida más económica.

De un whisky escocés 18 años a una guarapita instantánea - Runrun


----------



## Arepa (18 Oct 2018)

⚖ *Costa Rica apoya iniciativa de denunciar a Nicolás Maduro ante la Corte Penal Internacional*

La VP y Canciller de la República de Costa Rica, Epsy Campbell, anunció que su país respalda la iniciativa de investigar la presunta comisión de crímenes de lesa humanidad en Venezuela ante la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI).

A través de su cuenta en Twitter, Campbell indicó que Costa Rica defiende la protección de los derechos humanos y la democracia, por lo que su gobierno decidió secundar la decisión de Argentina, Canadá, Chile, Colombia, Paraguay y Perú, de denunciar al Gobierno venezolano de Nicolás Maduro, ante la CPI.

Costa Rica apoya iniciativa de denunciar a Nicolás Maduro ante la CPI - Runrun

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 00:19 ----------

⛏* ¿Otra masacre? Alertan sobre desaparición de mineros en presunto enfrentamiento con el ELN en Tumeremo*

La persistente y violenta pugna por el control de los yacimientos de oro en la población de Tumeremo suma un nuevo actor: una supuesta célula de la guerrilla colombiana Ejército de Liberación Nacional (ELN) combate contra grupos armados locales y esta podría ser la razón que está detrás de la desaparición de más de una decena de personas.

Los conflictos alrededor de las zonas auríferas aumentaron a raíz del decreto del Arco Minero del Orinoco, que no solo ha dejado una devastación ambiental en la región sino también masacres como esta.

Alertan sobre desaparición de mineros en presunto enfrentamiento con el ELN en Tumeremo

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 00:20 ----------

⛏*Minería ilegal invade Canaima: Gobierno reitera prohibición de minería, pero video prueba lo contrario*

*“La mina de Campo Carrao es cada vez más grande. Eso queda junto al río Akanán que desemboca en el Carrao, dentro del Parque. Las balsas andan libremente por el río Carrao … Ya están minando en la Isla Orquídea y frente al pozo de la felicidad. Se esconden en los caños y salen cuando ya se han ido las curiaras con los visitantes al Salto Ángel. Es la misma ruta, siempre junto al Auyantepui y dentro del Parque. En Aonda -casi frente a la isla Orquídea- vimos un campamento minero”*, escribió Valentina Quintero en Instagram.

Asimismo, la periodista denunció haberse cruzado con una curiara que llevaba 10 tambores de gasolina, cada uno con entre 180 y 200 litros, que se pagan en 25 gramas de oro. “Todos sabemos que no hay minería sin combustible. Y ustedes saben -igual o mejor que nosotros- que el control de la gasolina lo tienen los militares. No se mueve un litro de gasolina en la frontera sin que un militar lo autorice. Sacar la minería del PN Canaima es su deber. Se los exigimos los venezolanos y la humanidad entera”.

*VIDEO y nota completa, aquí: *Gobierno reitera prohibición de minería en Canaima, pero un video prueba lo contrario

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 00:25 ----------

*Esto es importante y no lo tenemos en cuenta:*

Maduro ahora y hasta el 10 de enero tiene la legitimidad de unas elecciones que nosotros reconocemos, pero el 10 de enero se le acaba ese mandato, y empieza un mandato en base a unas elecciones que no reconocemos. Nosotros no reconocemos gobiernos, reconocemos estados. Pero sí, hay un problema político, porque este señor a partir del 10 de enero no es un representante político. Pero, ¿cuál es la solución? ¿esperar a que el Gobierno caiga?

Josep Borrell a OKDIARIO: "La legitimidad democrática de Maduro acaba el 10 de enero" | Venezuela

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 00:25 ----------

*Esto es importante y no lo tenemos en cuenta:*

Maduro ahora y hasta el 10 de enero tiene la legitimidad de unas elecciones que nosotros reconocemos, pero el 10 de enero se le acaba ese mandato, y empieza un mandato en base a unas elecciones que no reconocemos. Nosotros no reconocemos gobiernos, reconocemos estados. Pero sí, hay un problema político, porque este señor a partir del 10 de enero no es un representante político. Pero, ¿cuál es la solución? ¿esperar a que el Gobierno caiga?

Josep Borrell a OKDIARIO: "La legitimidad democrática de Maduro acaba el 10 de enero" | Venezuela

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 00:51 ----------








---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 01:13 ----------

⚖ *El ex viceministro de energía venezolano, Nervis Villalobos, fue detenido *hoy por orden de un juzgado de Madrid por un* presunto delito de blanqueo de capitales*, después de que la Audiencia madrileña le dejara hace un mes en libertad por esta misma investigación.

Según informaron a EFE fuentes jurídicas y de su defensa, Villalobos fue arrestado a instancias de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción y por orden del juzgado de Madrid, que *le investiga por blanquear siete millones de dólares transferidos al Banco Madrid*


----------



## Arepa (18 Oct 2018)

*Falta del servicio eléctrico pone en riesgo la vida de pacientes en el Hospital Central de San Cristóbal*

*Trabajadores de la Maternidad Concepción Palacios exigen nuevo contrato colectivo*

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 02:19 ----------








El Instituto Prensa y Sociedad de Venezuela desarrolló un *estudio en el que buscó las mismas 53 páginas web casi 700 veces cada una durante cuatro días, pero sólo fue posible acceder a los contenidos en menos de la mitad de las pruebas como resultado de algún tipo de censura digital en la que las mayores afectaciones se sintieron sobre los portales informativos.* Las conexiones de CANTV, Molvinet, Movistar y Digitel compartieron la misma práctica: ejercieron bloqueos intermitentes que, durante el operativo, variaron según la ubicación geográfica, las horas y las conexiones de los usuarios.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (18 Oct 2018)

Twitter

---------- Post added 18-oct-2018 at 15:01 ----------

Lo transmitieron ayer:XX::

Promo Santo y Seña "Un venezolano muy peligroso en Uruguay" - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (18 Oct 2018)

Acaban de subir el programa acerca del hermano de Tareck a yt :

Feras El Aissami, hermano del vicepresidente económico de Venezuela, vive en una gran casa en #Uruguay por la que habría pagado 48 mil dólares por un año de alquiler, según reveló el programa @santotv4 del canal @MonteCarloTV”.

Santo y Seña - Informe "Un venezolano muy peligroso en Uruguay" 17 de octubre de 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Linthor (18 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Venezolanos repatriados desde Perú denuncian abusos en ese país.*
> *Puente aéreo continuará retornando venezolanos a su país.*




Eso del "Plan de vuelta a la Patria" ya sólo escucharlo, suena patético.
De una porque viene a reconocer el mismo éxodo que ellos niegan. 

De otra y entre tantas razones;

Lo que oculta el Plan Vuelta a la Patria: necesitaría 5 mil vuelos durante 7 años - TalCual
*
Lo que oculta el Plan Vuelta a la Patria: necesitaría 5 mil vuelos durante 7 años*

_Según Nicolás Maduro, poco más de 600.000 venezolanos han emigrado recientemente. Aún así, sin que salga un venezolano más con intenciones de vivir en otro país, el plan Vuelta a la Patria tardaría 7 años para concretar el retorno

El impacto de la emigración de venezolanos durante los últimos años, especialmente en lo que va de 2018, encendió las alarmas de los países de la región, que en menos de dos semanas han convocado tres reuniones de carácter regional para abordar el tema.

Colombia, Chile, Argentina, Brasil, Ecuador y Perú son los principales destinos de llegada de los venezolanos que salen por aire, tierra y hasta a pie para escapar de la crisis económica y social. Las autoridades de los países vecinos han tomado medidas de emergencia en control migratorio debido a la cantidad diaria de venezolanos que buscan entrar por sus respectivas fronteras._

_*Las cifras de las oficinas de migración de estos países señalan que en Colombia han ingresado 870.093,* según un balance realizado durante el primer semestre de 2018; *en Ecuador se han registrado 640.000 venezolanos *de los cuales unos 200.000 permanecen en su territorio y el promedio de ingreso diario por sus fronteras es de 4.200; *en Perú nada más este año ingresaron 280.000 venezolanos.*

Aunque este fenómeno se ha acentuado durante los últimos dos años, el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro solo se refirió a este tema hace pocos meses cuando señaló que los venezolanos se van “a lavar pocetas” y que dejan el país “engañados, oyendo cantos de sirena”._


----------



## Arepa (19 Oct 2018)

Hace solo 2 semanas Fernando Albán fue detenido por el Servicio de Inteligencia en el aeropuerto de Maiquetía. Lo llevaron a la sede del SEBIN en Plaza Venezuela, lo torturaron y lo lanzaron del piso 10. 
Ahora amenazan a quienes dicen la verdad: LO MATARON.

Saab: Habrá consecuencias para quienes dicen que a Fernando Albán lo mataron http://*******/2ExwGOV 

La advertencia de Tarek William Saab a quienes desmienten la tesis del suicidio en el caso Albán - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (20 Oct 2018)

*Santo y Seña - Informe "Un venezolano muy peligroso en Uruguay" 17 de octubre de 2018*

“Es hermano de un importante jerarca del régimen de Maduro, y a su familia se la vincula con la droga, con el lavado y con el Hezbolá“, dice el conductor de un programa de televisión uruguayo que dedicó una edición especial a profundizar en las “andanzas” del hermano del vicepresidente del área económica, Tareck El Aissami.


Santo y Seña - Informe "Un venezolano muy peligroso en Uruguay" 17 de octubre de 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (20 Oct 2018)

*Siguen llegando fotos de la difícil situación que viven en Carayaca, Vargas a causa de las lluvias y del abandono en el que están. La Dictadura no los ha atendido como debe ser. 



















Así quedó el puerto de Carayaca luego de las lluvias:























*


----------



## Arepa (20 Oct 2018)

*DETIENEN A TRABAJADOR QUE RECHAZÓ HUEVOS COMO PAGO*

La Prensa de Lara | Agencias.- *Tras más de un mes de protestas en rechazo a las nuevas tablas salariales anunciadas por el gobierno nacional, los trabajadores de Sidor en Guayana recibieron un cartón de huevos, que será descontado de nómina, como una “ayuda alimentaria” con el fin de calmar los ánimos.*

La gracia se convirtió en morisqueta, *mientras algunos compañeros hacían colas en el comedor de Sidor este 18 de octubre para recibir su respectivo cartón, la reacción de un trabajador se hizo viral en las redes sociales, al tomar los huevos y reventarlos uno por uno contra el suelo.*

*El trabajador reclamó Nicolás Maduro y al gobernador del estado Bolívar por la eliminación de los contratos colectivos de 40 años y rechazó que piensen que con unos cartones de huevos no se morirán de hambre.* Aseveró que el gobierno central pretende acabar con la clase obrera y llamó a los trabajadores a salir a la calle.

Este viernes se conoció el trabajador que protagonizó el video fue despedido de la empresa y detenido por el Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia Nacional (Sebin). Hasta el momento se desconoce de su paradero y las razones de su detención. Aunque posiblemente se relacionen con el contenido del video y los insultos al primer mandatario nacional.

Venezuela: Sebin detuvo a trabajador de Corpoelec, se negó a recibir huevos como pago - YouTube







https://www.laprensalara.com.ve/2018/10/detienen-a-trabajador-que-rechazo-huevos-como-pago/


----------



## Arepa (21 Oct 2018)

*Un juzgado embarga 40 casas de lujo en Marbella a un exvicepresidente de Venezuela*







El que fuera viceministro de Energía del Gobierno de Hugo Chávez entre 2004 y 2006, Nervis Villalobos, amasó un ingente patrimonio inmobiliario en España a la sombra de la corrupción.

Tras rastrear la fortuna del exjerarca chavista, el juzgado de instrucción número 41 de Madrid ha embargado una urbanización de lujo con más de 40 villas en Marbella (Málaga) en la que Villalobos y otros socios presuntamente habían blanqueado dinero, según fuentes de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción. *En total, el juez ha embargado 115 inmuebles, entre hoteles, bloques de apartamentos y pisos, en distintas partes de España a la red que presuntamente blanqueó dinero de Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA), según señalan fuentes policiales.*


----------



## Arepa (21 Oct 2018)

*De los creadores de “la iguana y el clima”, tenemos a las ratas y compañía que causan las fallas eléctricas (Fotos)*

_El ministro de Energía Eléctrica Luis Motta Domínguez asegura que las fallas en el servicio eléctrico son provocadas por “ratas, ratones, culebras, gatos, ardillas, rabipelados, zamuros” que dejan sin luz a varias zonas al rededor del país._

*Comunidad indígena Yukpa huyó del régimen de Maduro en busca de arroz (Fotos)*

_Alrededor de 500 indígenas yukpa de Venezuela cruzaron la frontera para buscar arroz en Colombia. La siembra de tres meses apenas les daba para comprar una libra, que duraba ese tiempo si se comía una ración cada dos días. Ahora, del otro lado, les toca sobrevivir al cruce de balas de las organizaciones criminales que se disputan el control de los negocios ilícitos de la zona. Por eso, buscan que el Gobierno los reconozca como pueblo binacional y les brinde condiciones de vida dignas. Así lo reseña infobae.com_

*InSight Crime: Masacre de mineros apunta a expansión criminal del ELN en Venezuela*

_La reciente masacre de siete personas en la zona minera de Venezuela apunta a la posible presencia del ELN en el sur del país y su intención de expandir sus actividades criminales, arrebatándole a las mafias locales el control de la explotación ilegal del oro._

Por la Unidad de Investigación de InSight Crime


*¿Ahorros en oro? Venezolanos desconfían del plan del Gobierno
*
_
Dos meses después del inicio del plan, de las poco más de mil cajas de ahorro que hay en el país -60 por ciento de entes públicos- solo 23 han invertido en estos certificados en oro, porque los títulos no pagan intereses y usan como referencia el tipo de cambio oficial, dijeron a Reuters una decena de miembros de esas cajas._


----------



## Arepa (21 Oct 2018)

*Narcoestado Delincuente:*

*Banda delictiva Los Krispis extorsionaba desde una base de la GNB en Táchira*

Un adolescente y tres adultos, estos últimos que ya se encontraban tras las rejas en una instalación militar de la GNB del municipio Ayacucho, e integrantes de la banda “Los Krispis” estarían siendo señalados de extorsión, una vez el Gaes-Táchira logró vincularnos con el caso que investigaban y donde un comerciante de San Juan de Colón, municipio Ayacucho, figura como víctima.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 13:19 ----------

LMOTTAD es el Presidente de Corpoelec, la Corporación Eléctrica Nacional.



















​


----------



## Arepa (21 Oct 2018)

*EE.UU. se prepara para el relevo de Nicolás Maduro*

El Gobierno de EE.UU. trabaja en un plan de transición en Venezuela ante la certeza de que la crisis humanitaria que vive el país sudamericano puede provocar la caída del régimen, con un número de refugiados que superará al de la guerra en Siria. Varios altos funcionarios, diplomáticos y senadores consultados por este diario han aconsejado al presidente Donald Trump que prepare una propuesta de intervención en el país, ante la posibilidad de que la situación devenga pronto en un golpe militar, una revuelta popular o la propuesta de una coalición armada.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (22 Oct 2018)

---------- Post added 22-oct-2018 at 12:14 ----------

*Unos viven en la burbuja de los dólares, otros de una caja de CLAP
*

Dos países paralelos cohabitan en la Venezuela de la hiperinflación y la crisis migratoria
*Se van definiendo dos maneras de sobrevivir: la de las remesas o los trabajos en divisa extranjera y la de los planes sociales y subsidios del gobierno. En el medio, queda la estampida*
Tras haber ocupado el puesto en 2010 como el país más igualitario de Latinoamérica*, expertos señalan que hoy Venezuela es el segundo más desigual, solo detrás de Brasil

MIENTRAS LA CARNE REGULADA POR EL GOBIERNO de Nicolás Maduro está en 90 bolívares soberanos y no se consigue en mercados y carnicerías, cada mañana llega este mensaje vía Whatsapp: “Buenos días: Mechada, molida y Guisar 245 Bs Soberanos, Pulpa negra 250, Bistec de Solomo 260, Muchacho Redondo 270, Punta 260, Pellejo a 20, Costillas 190, Lomito 310”. Es carne a precio de revendedores, para los que ganan mucho más de los 1.800 soberanos del sueldo mínimo.

A otro teléfono, en otro lugar, llega un mensaje que parece salido de un doblez de la misma realidad: “Buenos días, les informo que en reunión sostenida el día de ayer de la mesa agroalimentaria se nos informó que habrá un retraso de la entrega de las CLAP ya que en La guaira se encuentran los productos pero no hay suficientes cajas para el embalaje de los mismos lo cual retrasó por una semana más el despacho. Se autoriza el cobro de la caja CLAP a 0.25 soberanos, más 0.10 de gastos administrativos para un total 0.35”.


*burbuja de falsa prosperidad


*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (22 Oct 2018)

#22Oct Son 234 #PresosPolíticos en Venezuela según registro foroPenal actualizado al día de hoy y remitido a almagrEA2015 y @UNHumanRights para su verificación







Twitter


----------



## Arepa (23 Oct 2018)

Chavismo originario: todo aquel que robó y se aprovechó del poder engañando a la gente pero fue excluido porque otro lo sustituyó. Chavismo no es ideología, es un modo de ganarse la vida destruyendo el país. A estas altura quien diga ser chavista algo no le funciona en la cabeza.
Twitter

*Políticos que militaron en el chavismo piden ayuda a la OEA para salir de Maduro
*
Un grupo revolucionarios se desmarca del régimen de Nicolás Maduro y piden ante la OEA en Caracas que interceda para buscar una solución en la crisis. Entre las figuras destacada resalta Juan Barreto, reconocido intelectual de izquierda.
Políticos que militaron en el chavismo piden ayuda a la OEA para salir de Maduro - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *video para todos los pitiyanquis jalabolas.*
> 
> 
> [youtube]wpg2w-wvN_0[/youtube]



abajo MADBURRO y todos los chavistas de mierda.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (23 Oct 2018)

*Dejo esto por aquí para recordatorio cuando llegue la fecha a ver si termina siendo cierto o no:*


"... a partir del 10 de Enero del 2019 la Presidencia ocupada por Maduro entrará en una fase de desconocimiento pleno por parte del mundo occidental (50 países) que no reconocieron su farsa/auto adjudicación Electoral.

Para tener una idea del Bloque Occidental que no reconocerá a la Narco Tiranía de Maduro a partir de esa fecha se puede apreciar en ocre en el mapa del #CSIS los países (50) que desconocerían la legitimidad en sí del Estado Venezolano. En verde, los aliados extra Hemisféricos

Destaca del mapa que en nuestro Hemisferio solo apoyan al Narco Régimen de Maduro (3) países: Bolivia, Nicaragua y Cuba.
Resalta el apoyo dado por China, Rusia, Turquía, Irán.

(En Verde)

Países en Gris no han sentado una posición todavía.

...."







---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 11:48 ----------








*Esta es la portada de la edición de este domingo de la @RevistaSemana. Se refieren a #AlexSaab cómo “el hombre de Maduro”.*


----------



## Arepa (24 Oct 2018)

08:42AM. TÁCHIRA. Abejales. Troncal 5 Cerrada por protesta ante la falta de gas doméstico

08:53AM. PORTUGUESA. Guanare. Vecinos del barrio El Progreso, toman la Troncal 5 vía Nueva Barinas en protesta ante la escasez de agua potable y gas doméstico, reportan quema de cauchos en la zona

10:37AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Trancada la 5ta Av. a la altura del viaducto viejo por protesta ante la falta de gas domestico, manifestantes protestan ya por tercer día

10:56AM. COJEDES. San Carlos. Padres y representantes del Centro de Educación Inicial Lya Imber de Coronil cerraron la redoma del Hospital de San Carlos para exigir a la Zona Educativa que saque los damnificados de esa escuela

*⚕10:57AM. MÉRIDA. Ciudad de Mérida. Se desarrolla Clase Magistral en la Av. Don Tulio frente a la Facultad. Medicina, estudiantes cierran la vía a modo de protesta por situación del sector salud en el país

11:01AM. SUCRE. Cumaná. Arde en llamas la entrada de la UDO, estudiantes de esta casa de estudios protestan por la falta de transporte y comedor

11:09AM. LARA. REPRESIÓN. Barquisimeto. Polilara dispersan con perdigones a manifestantes que reclamaban gas doméstico, en la av. Florencio Jiménez

11:38AM. CARACAS. Continuas la protesta de los obreros y empleados del Ministerio de Trabajo en la sede principal en Plaza Caracas por su reivindicaciones laborales

11:40AM. SUCRE. Cumaná. Vecinos de la comunidad de Brasil, protestan por el desbordamiento de las aguas residuales en el lugar.


----------



## Arepa (25 Oct 2018)

*Juncker dice que no le gusta la "dictadura" en Venezuela y pide llevar a Maduro a la Justicia internacional*

Juncker dice que no le gusta la "dictadura" en Venezuela y pide llevar a Maduro a la Justicia internacional

El presidente de la Comisión Europea, Jean-Claude Juncker, ha asegurado este miércoles que no le gusta la "dictadura" en Venezuela y se ha mostrado partidario de llevar al presidente Nicolás Maduro ante la "Justicia internacional". "Creo que ahora es un asunto para la Justicia internacional, este hombre debe ser llevado ante un tribunal y en esto estamos al 150% con nuestros amigos colombianos", ha declarado Juncker en una rueda de prensa en Bruselas, al término de un encuentro con el ...

Leer mas: Juncker dice que no le gusta la "dictadura" en Venezuela y pide llevar a Maduro a la Justicia internacional

(c) 2015 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 13:08 ----------

*La UE mantiene un año más las sanciones a Venezuela*

La UE mantiene un año más las sanciones a Venezuela

Los Gobiernos europeos han dado luz verde este miércoles, a nivel de embajadores, a la renovación del régimen de sanciones a Venezuela un año más, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes diplomáticas. Los Veintiocho aprobaron en noviembre de 2017 la base jurídica para poder sancionar a dirigentes venezolanos responsables del deterioro democrático y de la represión civil y un embargo de armas y de equipos susceptibles de ser utilizados para la represión interna.

Leer mas: La UE mantiene un año más las sanciones a Venezuela

(c) 2015 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 13:47 ----------

*El mercado en Venezuela donde la familias compran carne podrida para subsistir*

El mercado en Venezuela donde la familias compran carne podrida para subsistir - YouTube

*Cadáveres estallan en morgues de Zulia *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmuWgWO0jH0


----------



## Arepa (25 Oct 2018)

*"Se fue la luz cuando los doctores ya me habían abierto el vientre": cómo la crisis eléctrica afecta a la zona más poblada de Venezuela
*






Karelys Sulbarán, empleada bancaria de 31 años, solloza, sentada en las bancas de un consultorio privado al sur de Maracaibo, en el oeste de Venezuela. Lucas Andrés, su primogénito, se aferra a su pecho tras sus primeras vacunas.

El bebé nació a las 8:30 de la mañana del 2 de enero en circunstancias extraordinarias: su madre le dio a luz en una clínica del municipio San Francisco durante un colapso total de la electricidad.

*"Se fue la luz cuando los doctores ya me habían abierto el vientre e iban por la parte del útero. Comenzó el 'corre corre' con la planta eléctrica de la clínica, que no arrancaba"*.

Tres enfermeras alumbraron su cuerpo con las luces de sus teléfonos celulares. Ella estuvo siempre consciente. Lloraba, asustada. Su tensión arterial —y la de su doctora de cabecera— subió a niveles de riesgo.

Treinta minutos después, volvió el servicio y los médicos pudieron culminar la intervención. Karelys se sabe afortunada: *"Si no hubiese llegado la electricidad…"*.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 16:06 ----------

*Tv Chilena:
*

*Primera parte: Reportaje a la profunda crisis que se vive en Venezuela*

Hiperinflación, largas filas para comprar alimentos; falta de medicamentos y la dudosa muerte de un concejal tiene al país sudamericano sumergido en graves problemas.

Primera parte: Reportaje a la profunda crisis que se vive en Venezuela - YouTube

*Crisis en Venezuela: El drama en las poblaciones de Venezuela*

Una realidad, hasta ahora desconocida, de los barrios y poblaciones más vulnerables donde la falta de alimentos es dramática.

Crisis en Venezuela: El drama en las poblaciones de Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (26 Oct 2018)

*Observatorio de Conflictividad Social: Venezuela fue escenario de 983 protestas en septiembre*

El Observatorio Venezolano de Conflictividad Social (OVCS) informó este jueves que en septiembre pasado se registraron 983 protestas por diferentes motivos en el país petrolero -en su mayoría por derechos sociales- lo que equivale a unas 33 por día.
"Esta cifra representa un incremento de 394% con respecto a septiembre de 2017, cuando se documentaron 199 protestas", dice un informe del OVCS difundido hoy. 
La ONG también indicó que el mes pasado se registraron 221 protestas "combinadas" en las que los manifestantes exigieron distintos derechos simultáneamente, "siendo los cierres de calle y concentraciones las principales modalidades" de las quejas.

*Leer Más*


*Alemania apoyó impulso a investigación de la CPI a Venezuela*

El gobierno alemán apoyó la petición presentada a finales de septiembre por Argentina, Canadá, Chile, Colombia, Perú y Paraguay para que la Fiscalía de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) investigue presuntas violaciones de derechos humanos en Venezuela.

*Leer Más*


*Venezuela, Cuba y Nicaragua son “estados criminales” según expresidentes del Grupo IDEA*

LOS EX JEFES DE ESTADO Y DE GOBIERNO presentes en el III Diálogo Presidencial, organizado por Iniciativa Democrática de España y las Américas (IDEA) en el marco de la Cátedra sobre Democracia, Estado de Derecho y Derechos Humanos del Miami Dade College, emitió una declaración a propósito de una jornada de debate sobre el papel del crimen organizado en la desestabilización de la democracia en América Latina.

*Leer Más*


*Parlamento Europeo pidió respaldo de la UE para llevar a Maduro ante la CPI*

El Parlamento Europeo (PE) aprobó este jueves una resolución que reclama a la Unión Europea (UE) que se sume a la iniciativa de varios países para que la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) investigue al gobierno de Nicolás Maduro por crímenes de lesa humanidad.
La resolución sobre Venezuela, la octava de la actual legislatura de la Eurocámara, fue aprobada por 268 votos a favor, 25 en contra y 26 abstenciones.

*
Leer Más*


*
Federica Mogherini: “Una intervención en Venezuela sería inadmisible”*

La alta representante de la UE para la Política Exterior, Federica Mogherini, precisó que un escenario de intervención internacional solo agravaría los problemas en Venezuela.
“Una intervención desde el exterior o cualquier uso de la fuerza serían inadmisibles para nosotros y agravarían todo”, manifestó la funcionaria europea durante una intervención en la Eurocámara.

*Leer Más*


*Canciller argentino: “Venezuela debe recuperar la democracia”*

"Estamos intentando promover en todas partes la idea de que Venezuela debe recuperar la democracia e insistimos a las fuerzas políticas opositoras del país para que unan y presenten un frente alternativo a Maduro", dijo Faurie. 

*Leer Más*


*Ministros de la UE instan al gobierno de Maduro a tomar medidas concretas para paliar el impacto de la crisis*

Los ministros de la UE discutieron la profundización de la crisis política, económica y social en Venezuela el 15 de octubre en el Consejo de Asuntos Exteriores. La crisis ha tenido un costo devastador en el pueblo de Venezuela y ha afectado negativamente la estabilidad de la región en general.

*Leer Más
*


*Beatriz Becerra sobre Venezuela: “El dictador está sometiendo a su pueblo al hambre y a la enfermedad”*

La eurodiputada Beatriz Becerra señaló que lo más dramático de la situación en Venezuela es que no se deriva de un desastre natural o de una guerra 

*
Leer Más*


*Gobernador de Puerto Rico reafirmó su compromiso con Venezuela*

Ricardo Rossello, gobernador de Puerto Rico, informó que colabora con líderes de la oposición venezolana para producir el "Plan de Rescate Humanitario" en Venezuela. 

*Leer Más
*


*Bloomberg: Venezuela utiliza banco ruso para mover dinero y eludir sanciones de EEUU*

Un oscuro banco estatal con sede en Moscú se ha convertido en un actor clave en los esfuerzos del presidente venezolano Nicolás Maduro para evitar las sanciones de los Estados Unidos que están alejando al país de la economía global.

El gobierno de Maduro ha elegido a Evrofinance Mosnarbank, que es propiedad conjunta de Rusia y Venezuela que no está sujeta a sanciones, como una alternativa para manejar los pagos a sus proveedores. Además, los funcionarios de Caracas están instando a los bancos y compañías locales a canalizar las transacciones internacionales a través de dicha institución financiera, de acuerdo con personas con conocimiento directo del asunto.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 26-oct-2018 at 12:33 ----------

*EE UU: El gobierno de Venezuela amenaza el sistema financiero internacional*

El Departamento del Tesoro norteamericano aseguró que el gobierno utiliza las cajas CLAP para controlar a la población

"Los gobiernos de Venezuela y Nicaragua debilitan las instituciones democráticas y amenazan la integridad de EE UU y el sistema financiero internacional. Las políticas de Maduro han provocado el colapso de la producción de comida en Venezuela, y utilizan las cajas CLAP para control social. Las sanciones del Departamento del Tesoro son reversibles. Animamos a quienes no han sido sancionados aún a que actúen y se distancien del gobierno", aseveró Billingsle.

*Leer Más*

*EEUU advierte de creciente comercio de oro desde Venezuela sin “control medioambiental ni contabilidad”*

“Tras saquear totalmente PDVSA (la empresa petrolera pública), donde no queda nada más por robar, hemos visto un cambio en la atención del régimen de Maduro hacia el oro, es el nuevo recurso que están buscando”, afirmó el secretario asistente del Tesoro estadounidense, Marshall Billingslea, en una conferencia en el centro de estudios Brookings de Washington.
*
Leer Más*


----------



## mazuste (26 Oct 2018)

¡¡Vaya por dios!! había un roedor escuálido metido en la carbonera... )

Le animo con esta hermosa canción, aunque me huele que usted es
coliche... ehhh 

El sudor es pa' esta tierra - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2018)

*Bolsonaro: Roraima no soporta la cantidad de venezolanos, pero Brasil no puede dar la espalda a Venezuela

Mike Pompeo: "Nicolás Maduro se comporta como lo hacen los dictadores"

Quiroga: EE UU debería cortarle el grifo petrolero al gobierno de Venezuela*


----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2018)

*Cinco claves para entender el histórico colapso de Venezuela*

Con una inflación de casi un millón por ciento y el derrumbe de cerca del 50% de su PBI, el país está literalmente expulsando a su población. Qué rol han tenido el petróleo, los controles de precios, el clima político y los militares, entre otras cuestiones, en la debacle

1-Ascenso y caída del socialismo del petróleo
2- La dependencia en las importaciones y los controles de precios
3-El flagelo de la hiperinflación
4- Crisis política y emigración en masa
5- Los militares y el control de la prensa
*
Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2018)

*Tres años sin recibir sus pensiones tienen jubilados en el exterior*

Desde el año 2015 los connacionales residenciados en Portugal, Italia, España, Uruguay, Ecuador y Chile no cobran la pensión de vejez asignada por el Instituto Venezolano de los Seguros Sociales. La suspensión de ese derecho afecta a por lo menos 11.700 venezolanos en esos países y compromete el bienestar de quienes emigraron en las condiciones menos favorables, según el Comité de Derechos Humanos de los Pensionados, Jubilados, Adultos Mayores y Personas con Discapacidad.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 27-oct-2018 at 18:50 ----------

*Diego Arria: “Los venezolanos no podemos autoliberarnos” de lo que sucede en Venezuela*

Diego Arria en el programa "El Gato al Agua" - YouTube

El exembajador de Venezuela ante la ONU, Diego Arria, señaló este viernes que los venezolanos no pueden “autoliberarse” de la crítica situación que atraviesa la nación.

“Nosotros los venezolanos no podemos autoliberarnos, de esto no podemos salir solos. Nosotros tenemos 20 o 30 mil cubanos que forman parte de los sistemas de inteligencia de control policial que tutelan a la FANB, es un país sometido, un rehén”, aseveró durante una entrevista en el programa español “El Gato al Agua”.

Arria aseveró que los venezolanos están bajo un “narcoestado”.

De igual modo, el diplomático informó que pidió una cita privada al canciller de España, Josep Borrell. “Le dije que quiero una cita privada, no tengo interés en tomarme una foto, pero quiero explicarle algunas cosas que no de mala fe, sino por falta de información, viene diciendo”, contó Arria, refiriéndose a lo declarado por Borrell sobre que España no se sumará a la denuncia contra el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro en la Corte Penal Internacional.

“Hay un genocidio en cámara lenta en Venezuela”, alertó.

Arria:


----------



## Arepa (28 Oct 2018)

*El negocio redondo con las CLAP en Venezuela - Testigo Directo HD*

El #Clap se ha convertido en un negocio de distribución de comida en #Venezuela muy jugoso para quienes están involucrados. Nuestras periodista Karla Salcedo Flores investigó que hay detrás de este sistema.

El negocio redondo con las CLAP en Venezuela - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (28 Oct 2018)

*Lorent Saleh reconoce a su llegada a España que se planteó suicidarse por "años de torturas"
*

Lorent Saleh: "Ahora en mi celda hay otro inocente"

Hijo único de una humilde costurera soltera de origen palestino, a los 20 años se convirtió en activista por los Derechos Humanos en su país, Venezuela. El chavismo lo encarceló y torturó cuatro años, hasta que el pasado 12 de octubre aceptó trasladarlo a España. En 2017 fue distinguido con el Premio Sajarov. Esta es la primera entrevista que concede a un periódico ya como un hombre libre. 





*Pregunta.- Ha estado cuatro años preso en Venezuela. Más de la mitad, en un lugar siniestramente llamado La Tumba. ¿Qué es La Tumba? *

*Respuesta.- *_La Tumba es un centro de tortura. Está ubicado cinco pisos bajo tierra, en un edificio del centro de Caracas llamado Plaza Venezuela, sede del Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia Nacional. Es un laboratorio creado para la aplicación de un tipo muy particular de torturas. Un lugar sofisticado, moderno._

*P.- ¿Moderno?*

*R.-* _Muy moderno. La gente no lo sabe. Sólo ha visto imágenes de El Helicoide, el otro gran centro de tortura del régimen chavista._

*P.- Un lugar sórdido.*

*R.- *_El Helicoide es lo criollo, el garrote, la costilla rota, el bate. Es la secuela de la decadencia de lo que una vez fue la cuarta República venezolana. El edificio es viejo y su interior es sórdido, sí. Plaza Venezuela es distinto. La institución es la misma, pero la estética y los métodos son diferentes. 
La Tumba es la tecnología y la tortura psicológica. Todo brilla. Todo es limpio y blanco. El silencio es absoluto; la soledad es completa. Parece un manicomio futurista. El Helicoide es el hacinamiento, el mal olor, las cucarachas y las ratas. La Tumba son los espejos, las cámaras, las paredes blancas. Se huele perfectamente el tufo extranjero._

*P.- ¿Cubano?*

*R.- *
_Ruso-cubano. No es Venezuela. El venezolano rompe costillas. No te saca la sangre antes de un interrogatorio para debilitarte. No te expone a la tortura blanca._

*P.- ¿Qué es la tortura blanca?*

*Lorent Saleh hace una larga pausa mientras mira de reojo hacia su madre, que está sentada a unos metros, junto a la ventana. Espera que ella abandone la habitación. Luego se sienta en una silla, con las manos cogidas a la espalda.*

*R.- *_¿Diría usted que estoy siendo torturado?_

*P.- No...*

*R.- *
_A mí me tomaron una foto así. Cualquiera hubiera dicho: "No está tan mal Lorent". ¿Pero qué pasa a las 12 horas de estar en esta posición, con las manos esposadas y una intensa luz blanca en la cara? ¿Y a las 24? ¿Y a la semana? 
Extenuado. Destruido. Haciéndome todo encima. Los mecanismos de protección y garantías de los derechos humanos han evolucionado en los últimos 70 años, pero menos que los métodos de tortura.
_

*Lorent se pone de pie. Levanta un brazo a la altura del hombro y lo coloca sobre una estantería, como si lo tuviera atado.*

*R.- *
_Esposado así. Soportando chorros de agua sobre el cuerpo cada hora. La luz blanca, siempre blanca... Luego la corriente eléctrica... Los golpes. 
Te rodean las muñecas de tirro -papel periódico con cinta adhesiva- para que las esposas no dejen marca. Lo mismo en la cabeza. Y esto en mi caso. Se cuidaban de no dejar huella. Buscaban métodos alternativos a la violencia a palos, porque no les convenía. A otros presos directamente les rompían las costillas y los dejaban morir._

*P.- Lo trasladaron a La Tumba desde Colombia. El ex presidente Santos afirmó en una entrevista a El Mundo que la suya había sido una extradición legal.*

*R.-* 
_Juan Manuel Santos, Nobel de la Paz, me secuestró y me entregó en un pacto con Maduro._

*P.- ¿Por qué?*

*R.- *
_Primero, porque yo llevaba tiempo denunciando su complicidad con la dictadura. El proyecto personal de Santos -el acuerdo con las FARC y el premio Nobel- chocaba con la causa de la democracia en Venezuela. 
Santos necesitaba complacer a Maduro, que además lo tenía bajo chantaje a través de la guerrilla. Las FARC, el ELN y los grupos narcoterroristas con los que Santos buscaba un acuerdo forman parte del régimen venezolano. Maduro tenía la capacidad de tumbar el proceso de paz. 
En segundo lugar, yo llevaba tiempo trabajando en Colombia sobre un asunto incómodo para Santos en ese momento: la ocultación de víctimas de las FARC. 
Durante el proceso de paz, nadie hablaba de los asesinados, los secuestrados, los desaparecidos. Mi ONG, sí. Las dos cosas se sumaron y Santos me entregó. No fue una extradición ni una deportación. Nunca hubo orden de captura de un tribunal venezolano ni una solicitud de Interpol. Nunca me presentaron ante un tribunal en Colombia. Nunca compareció un fiscal. No me permitieron defenderme. Santos me secuestró y me entregó a sabiendas de lo que me pasaría._

*P.- Lo llevaron a La Tumba.*

*R.-* 
_Cuando llegué me desnudaron. Me fotografiaron. Me raparon. Me pusieron un traje color caqui. Y empezamos a cruzar puertas. Gruesas. Blindadas. Hasta llegar a una sala cubierta de espejos y cámaras. Todo estaba limpio, impoluto. Sentí el poder. Absoluto. Totalitario. Atravesamos dos pasillos estrechos. Puertas y más puertas. De pronto oí un rugido, como de una turbina. La descompresión. Y luego otra puerta. La abrieron. Y entramos. Parecía el cuarto de refrigeración de un matadero. Había sólo siete calabozos. Todos vacíos. Me metieron en uno y cerraron las rejas. Miré a mi alrededor. La celda era pequeña, de dos metros por tres. Había una cámara en el techo, que seguía todos mis movimientos. Un timbre. Un colchón sobre una lámina de cemento. Y dos potes, uno para beber agua y otro para orinar. Y pensé: Uhhhhh..._

*P.- Uh...*

*R.- *
_La sensación de haber sido aplastado por el Estado en su mayor expresión de violencia y terror. Literal y figuradamente. Escuché el ruido del Metro sobre mi cabeza. Pensé en toda esa gente, esos viajeros más o menos despreocupados. Me dije a mí mismo: "Ninguno de ellos sabe que yo estoy aquí, debajo, enterrado en un sarcófago blanco". Y también: "Jamás saldré vivo de este agujero". En un lugar así, ni siquiera hace falta que te pongan un dedo encima. Tú deseas que te golpeen._

*P.- ¿Deseaba que le golpearan?*

*R.-*_ Espere. Necesito terminar la descripción. El frío. Glacial. Lo utilizan para encogerte. Para que no puedas moverte. Para reducirte a una lámina de piel. Para jibarizarte. Para que sepas que el individuo, tú, no vales nada. Por más que te hayas preparado para algo así, y los activistas venezolanos en Derechos Humanos estamos preparados, te hundes. Yo empecé a llorar._

*P.- ¿Cómo sobrevive un hombre en esas condiciones dos años?*
*Lorent Saleh levanta una pierna y golpea el zapato contra el suelo, dos, tres, cuatro veces.*

*R.-* _Esto es lo que hacen: pisarte, pisarte, pisarte. Pero no matarte. Eso es lo peor. No te matan. Te dejan ahí para poder levantar el zapato y mirarte y reírse. ¿Me explico?_

*P.- Sí, por eso con más motivo le pregunto: ¿cómo sobrevivió?*

*R.- *_Mi madre dice que me robaron cuatro años de vida. Yo creo que no. Ni me los robaron ni los perdí. El tiempo no se detuvo. Yo entré en la cárcel con 26 años y salí con 30. Lo que aprendí no me lo quita nadie._

*P.- ¿Qué aprendió?*

*R.- *_El poder de la contemplación. El valor de lo esencial que parece invisible. Los periodistas y los políticos quisieran que yo hablara de otras cosas. Pero para mí esto es lo fundamental. ¿Cuánto vale el color verde? ¿Y el azul? Yo estuve en un sarcófago blanco, como un ciego, meses y meses. ¿Y cuánto vale la conciencia del tiempo? No es que yo no supiera si era de día o de noche. Es que no sabía si había dormido una hora o diez. ¿Y qué valor tiene un espejo? Cuando no te ves la cara durante mucho tiempo te olvidas de cómo eres. 
La primera vez que me vi en un espejo tuve un 'shock'. Me palpé, susurré... "Éste soy yo". El cielo no es cualquier 
cosa. El sol, la luna, la lluvia, las estrellas... tampoco. Unos zapatos. Una silla. Yo peleé tanto, como un loco, para conseguir cosas que a cualquiera le parecerían irrelevantes. Hice una huelga de hambre de 18 días para que me dieran un reloj. La Defensora ¡del Pueblo! me decía: "¿Dónde está escrito que un reloj es un derecho humano? ¿Dónde dice que debamos dejarle una mesita?"._

*P.- Algunas cosas consiguió.*

*R.- *_Sí, aunque luego me las quitaban. Me gusta leer y escribir. Octavio Paz y Borges son mis autores favoritos. Recuerdo cuando por fin me dieron un lápiz. Gastado. Como un tapón. Y una hojita. ¡No quería que se acabara nunca! Escribía con letra diminuta. La giraba. Buscaba rinconcitos blancos donde seguir escribiendo. El valor de las cosas... 
Fui sometido a una técnica de aislamiento celular. Su objetivo es anular, uno a uno, todos los sentidos del preso, hasta que ya no sabe si está vivo o muerto. 
¿Y sabe usted cuál es la única forma de averiguarlo? El dolor. Por eso quieres que te golpeen. Y por eso te golpeas a ti mismo.
Contra el suelo. Contra los barrotes. Contra lo que sea. Buscando la sangre. Porque solo la sangre y el dolor te reafirman en que sigues existiendo._

*P.- Usted intentó suicidarse.*
*Lorent Saleh se arremanga la camisa y estira el brazo izquierdo. Dos gruesas cicatrices cruzan sus venas.*

*R.- *_Lo intenté cuatro veces. Pero ahí entró en juego algo distinto. Llevaba más de un año en La Tumba. Sabía que el régimen no iba a soltarme y que yo no iba a ceder. Y tomé una decisión: mis carceleros ya no dormirían tranquilos; no verían relajadamente la televisión mientras yo estuviera ahí. Y así lo anuncié: "Yo estoy dispuesto a matarme. Y si me mato ustedes van a ir presos. Y a sus jefes les dará igual. Los sacrificarán como insectos". No era un: "¡Oh, ah, quiero morirme!". Al contrario. Era mi último recurso. Como una huelga de hambre, pero más fuerte. Porque ellos debían saber que iba en serio. Mis intentos de suicidio fueron una forma de desafío a la dictadura._

*P.- Se cortó las venas.

R.-* La primera vez intenté guindarme.

*P.- ¿Guindarse?*

*R.- *

_Sí, colgarme. Con una sábana. Pero me vieron a través de la cámara. Entonces tuve que diseñar otra estrategia. Al baño siempre debía ir acompañado de un funcionario. Cuando por fin permitieron que me afeitara empecé a simular el mayor sometimiento. Para que cogieran confianza conmigo y bajaran mínimamente la vigilancia. 
Y así me fui llevando a mi celda trocitos de cuchilla de afeitar. Hasta que un día, de madrugada... A partir de entonces, un funcionario tuvo que dormir en mi celda cada noche. 
Con un ojo medio abierto, aterrado. Una noche intenté colgarme de las rejas. Mi carcelero se despertó y se abalanzó sobre mí para salvarme ¡y salvarse! Otro día, volviendo del baño, le cerré la puerta en la cara. Le dije: "Estoy cansado. Se acabó". Y me volví a rajar. 
A los dictadores hay que desafiarlos. Para que sepan que no son dioses. Que también pueden sangrar y llorar y sufrir. Y que sus abusos tienen un coste, no sólo para los demás. Ésa es la verdadera resistencia: el desafío._

*P.- ¿En su caso, cuál era el objetivo concreto de las torturas?*

*R.-*

_Que denunciara a Antonio Ledezma, María Corina Machado, Leopoldo López o Álvaro Uribe. 
Con Uribe tenían una obsesión. Y yo era la pieza que les faltaba en su delirante narrativa: Colombia, los paramilitares, la oposición venezolana, los gringos. 
Algo parecido le ocurrió a Joshua Holt, un mormón americano con el que coincidí en El Helicoide. Lo detuvieron simplemente por ser catire -rubio- de ojos azules. El enemigo yanqui... Reforzaba su relato._







*P.- Después de dos años y medio en La Tumba, fue trasladado al Helicoide.*

*R.-*

_El cambio fue difícil. Yo estaba acostumbrado al silencio y a la soledad. El Helicoide era ruido, mugre, hacinamiento, depravación. Presos políticos y opositores se mezclaban con presuntos corruptos y 200 presos comunes. Me enfermé._

*P.- ¿Cómo es El Helicoide?*

*R.- *

_El Helicoide es la pura expresión del Estado mafioso. Ahí reina la extorsión, sobre todo económica. 
A niveles que nadie es capaz de imaginar. Hay presos que han llegado a pagar 200.000 dólares a cambio de una celda un poco mejor. 
Sus familias se han endeudado, y sus hijos y sus nietos. Y luego están los corruptos, reales y presuntos. El SEBIN sabe que Fulano tiene dinero. Le montan un expediente simulando un hecho punible, igual que a los presos políticos. Lo secuestran. Lo encierran. Lo torturan. La familia de Fulano no tiene adónde denunciar, claro, porque es la propia policía la que lo tiene secuestrado. Y entonces le dicen: "Venga, Fulano, paga tanto". Y Fulano paga._
*
P.- Y ellos lo llaman "lucha contra la corrupción".*

*R.- *

_Es la peor corrupción. Y es endémica. Para el Gobierno tiene dos ventajas. En plena ruina económica, le permite pagar a los funcionarios esbirros. Y al mismo tiempo garantiza que le serán férreamente leales. Si cualquiera de estos funcionarios decidiese un día hacer lo correcto, bastaría recordarle su historial para que volviera volando al redil criminal. Así funciona el sistema de terror en Venezuela. Y por eso yo no podía demostrar la más mínima debilidad._

*P.- ¿Otros sí lo hicieron?*

*R.- *

_Yo he visto a hombres arrodillarse para que les golpearan. Y lo peor -lo más terrible y estremecedor-, he visto a hombres no hacer nada frente al sufrimiento de otros hombres.
He visto presos colgados tres días de una reja. Crucificados. Y a otros presos pasar a su lado, como si nada. He visto a reclusos prestarse para maltratar a otros reclusos, creyendo que así evitarían ellos ser maltratados. Y eso no sucedía, claro, también era maltratados. Y más todavía. Porque nadie, ni sus carceleros ni sus compañeros, confiaba ya en ellos. Es tan enfermo, tan trágico: ver al ser humano en su estado más elemental y miserable. Como el judío que lleva a otro judío al horno. Eso ha conseguido el chavismo, la deshumanización más abyecta._

*P.- No sé qué decir.*

*R.- *

_Déjeme que lo diga yo. Unos se acostumbran a golpear, someter, torturar. Pero lo peor es que otros se acostumbran a ser golpeados, sometidos, torturados. Es como el elefante bebé, al que atan de una cadenita con un clavo al suelo. Y el elefante crece y se hace inmenso, pero sigue ahí, encadenado. Porque no sabe que le sobra fuerza para romper la cadena con un solo movimiento. El ser humano es así. Es el animal más doméstico. En El Helicoide tratan a los presos peor que a los perros y la mayoría lo soporta._

*P.- ¿Usted nunca se sometió?*

*R.-* 

_Sí. Una vez callé. Y fue el peor día de mi estancia en la cárcel. De mi vida. Una mañana desperté escuchando el llanto de un hombre rogando clemencia. Y luego un golpe seco. Y otro. Y al mismo tiempo la risa del torturador. Me fui hacia los barrotes de mi celda. Nadie decía nada. Sentí asco. Empecé a llamar al funcionario, temblando de miedo. Y el funcionario apareció. Con una naturalidad absoluta. Llevaba la gota de sudor en la frente. Jadeaba. Tenía una sonrisa en la cara. Me preguntó, amable: "¿Cómo estás, Lorent? ¿Qué necesitas?" Y me hundí. La gota, su respiración agitada de tanto golpear, y esa sonrisa... Era un funcionario al que yo había creído incapaz de hacer algo así, distinto a los demás. ¿Cómo podía ser tan cruel con otro hombre y tan amable conmigo? ¿Cómo digerir eso? No supe qué decirle. Regresé al fondo de mi celda, como un perro. Esa noche tuvieron que doparme. Había destruido el calabozo. Me había dado golpes contra las paredes. 
Lo había roto todo. Nunca más callé. Pero no me perdono haber callado ese día. Fue una traición. A ese hombre. A mí mismo. A mi causa._

*P.- También aprendió.*

*R.- *

_Muchas veces, para justificarse, los funcionarios decían: "Éstos a los que golpeamos son presos comunes, delincuentes". Y aunque lo fueran, ¿qué? Como si el hecho de que una persona sea un criminal te diera a ti el derecho a dejar de ser humano. Ahora bien: ¿torturar es de humanos? Piénselo... Yo creía que no lo era. Pero quizá estaba equivocado. El hombre no es un buen salvaje. Rousseau se equivocó. El socialismo y el comunismo también, claro. Por cierto, ¿por qué el nazismo está prohibido y el comunismo, no? ¿Lo ha pensado alguna vez?_

*P.- Muchas veces... Usted protagonizó el motín de El Helicoide.*

*R.- *

_Sí, sé que las imágenes tuvieron un impacto mundial. El motín se veía venir. Fue la acumulación de muchos factores: las extorsiones, las torturas, el secuestro de menores de edad... Muchachos de 16 años hacinados en una celda.
Yo no lo podía soportar. Y El Helicoide explotó. Y se demostró lo que le comentaba hace un momento, con la metáfora del elefante. 
El ser humano tiene una fuerza impresionante, sólo que no lo sabe. Nosotros volamos todas las rejas de ese maldito lugar. Tomamos todas las cámaras de seguridad. 
Yo destrocé los tres candados de mi celda con mis propias manos. Los funcionarios vieron eso y huyeron. Ese día descubrieron que ellos también sangran, aunque no sufrieron un rasguño. Ese día se dieron cuenta de que ahí había hombres, no insectos. Lo mismo ocurre con la sociedad._

*P.- Después del motín, tres grupos de presos fueron liberados. Usted no.*

*R.- *

_Yo tuve que asumir el castigo del motín y fue sumamente duro. Vi cómo eran liberados todos mis compañeros, activistas y presos políticos. Dos personas que se despiden a través de las rejas, el calor humano dividido por el frío del acero. No es fácil, no. Cuando sueltas la mano y te quedas solo... Te agarras la cabeza, esperas el latigazo del huracán y al mismo tiempo piensas: ¿por qué él sí y yo no, cuando tengo más derecho, cuando llevo más tiempo? Y te sientes un miserable por pensarlo. Y llegas a la conclusión de que Dios no existe o que no le importa. Y entiendes que sólo hay una salida para soportar lo que viene: asesinar cualquier esperanza de salir en libertad._







*P.- ¿Cómo lo hizo?*

*R.-* 

_Renunciando a todo. A lo más importante, incluso al amor a la familia. *Yo soy liberal, de derechas y católico. *Pero en esos momentos hubo dos cosas que me ayudaron especialmente. Estudié el budismo como forma de desprendimiento. Y empecé a leer los discursos de Pepe Mujica [el ex presidente de Uruguay]. Mandela es la referencia universal de cualquier preso, pero su tiempo y circunstancias me son ajenas. Mujica, en cambio, estuvo 13 años preso en una cárcel llamada precisamente La Tumba. Y leer sus textos era como leer mi mente. Sobre todo una frase suya, que hago mía: "Descubrí qué tan duro grita la hormiga". Es decir, el valor de la contemplación. De la concentración en los detalles más ínfimos como forma de supervivencia._

*P.- A usted lo liberaron pocos días después de la sospechosa muerte del concejal Fernando Albán, que cayó del décimo piso de Plaza Venezuela. ¿Cree usted que lo mataron?*

*R.-*

_Sospecho que lo lanzaron ya muerto, aunque lo mismo daría si se hubiera tirado él. También sería una víctima directa de la dictadura. Yo estuve en ese mismo piso 10, junto a esa misma ventana, y conozco la desesperación que podría llevar a un hombre a saltar._

*P.- ¿Por qué ha sido liberado?*

*R.-* 

_Se ha especulado mucho sobre los motivos. Hasta se ha dicho que fue gracias al ex presidente Zapatero. Es falso. Zapatero no tuvo nada que ver con mi liberación. Yo soy libre por un cúmulo de factores. El primero, la lucha de mi madre. Luego, la presión de los periodistas, cuando ni siquiera los políticos querían hablar de mi caso. El trabajo de mis abogados. El apoyo del Parlamento Europeo, que el año pasado me concedió el Premio Sajarov. El debilitamiento del propio régimen. Y la ayuda de muchos países, incluida España._

*P.- No guarda rencor.*

*R.-* 

_No. La necesidad de venganza es otra forma de servidumbre. Además, mi celda no está vacía. En las cárceles chavistas aún quedan muchas personas inocentes por las que debemos luchar y fuera, un país entero por reconstruir._

*P.- ¿Cómo?*

*R.-*

_ Los venezolanos se sienten derrotados. Yo no voy a decirles, como hacen algunos: "Ya estamos cerca del final, falta poco". Ni falta poco ni será fácil. Es y será difícil. Y, además, tiene que serlo. De pequeños nos decían que las cosas que valen la pena no se consiguen sin esfuerzo y sacrificio. Y esto por lo que estamos luchando vale la pena. De hecho, es lo más valioso que tenemos. Es la democracia y es la libertad._

*P.- ¿Qué es Venezuela hoy?*

*R.- *

_Un Estado terrorista. Definitivamente. El régimen de Maduro se sostiene mediante el pánico, la violencia y el hambre. El hambre no es la mera consecuencia de un mal gobierno. Es una estrategia, y de las más efectivas, de sometimiento. El régimen tiene que subyugar a los venezolanos porque ya es incapaz de convencerles. ¿Cómo lo hace? Aprovechándose de su nobleza y profunda vocación democrática. Así se lo comenté al presidente Sánchez._
*
P.- ¿Qué le dijo?
*
*R.-*

_Le dije: "Mire, presidente: yo vengo de la línea más radical de la oposición y jamás se ha valorado como opción la lucha armada. Si se hubiese planteado, la mitad de los líderes chavistas estarían bajo tierra. Millones de venezolanos han preferido incluso el exilio antes que la confrontación. El pueblo es pacífico. El que sí es terrorista es el Gobierno"._

*P.- ¿Y qué le contestó?*

*R.- *

_Me dijo que también lo entiende así._

*P.- ¿Y le pidió usted algo concreto?*

*R.- *

_Le insistí en la importancia de las sanciones. Es falso que las sanciones perjudiquen a la gente, como ha dicho Zapatero. Al revés. El pueblo agradece que se castigue a sus torturadores. Pero, además, veamos las cosas más allá de Venezuela y sus víctimas. 
¿Cómo no vamos a sancionar a criminales de este calibre? 
¿Qué mensaje estaríamos trasladando al mundo? 
Que a máxima crueldad, máxima impunidad. 
También le hice al presidente Sánchez otra reflexión: no es la oposición venezolana la que debe exigir la rendición del régimen. Deben hacerlo España y las demás democracias del mundo. Son ustedes los que tienen que decir: "Hasta aquí. Ya no más. Basta"._


*Fuente*


----------



## Arepa (28 Oct 2018)

*Cifras sin quitar 8 ceros:
*


----------



## Mineroblanco (28 Oct 2018)

¿Cómo va ser socialista un país en el que la gran mayoría de los medios de producción son de propiedad privada? Venezuela ni es una dictadura ni es socialista.


----------



## Arepa (28 Oct 2018)

*Aseguran que la guerrilla del ELN protege a delincuentes en Venezuela*








Gracias a fragmentos de una conversación telefónica, la Policía Fiscal y Aduanera de Colombia logró determinar que desde Colombia se ofrece custodia a los contrabandistas de gasolina 

De acuerdo al general Juan Carlos Buitrago, director de la Policía Fiscal y Aduanera de Colombia, las investigaciones y análisis de inteligencia que han ejecutado en la frontera colombo-venezolana, determinaron que la guerrilla del ELN ofrece seguridad en Venezuela, a contrabandistas y delincuentes del país neogranadino.

El general Buitrago dijo que las autoridades tienen interceptaciones telefónicas de alias “Pablito”, jefe de esa guerrilla y miembro del Comando Central, en las que da instrucciones para custodiar a los contrabandistas que ingresan a Colombia con combustible desde Venezuela.

El general señaló que: *“No es un secreto que Venezuela es una cueva para delincuentes colombianos e incluso de ese mismo país”.*

Ante esto la Policía inició una operación contra las estructuras dedicadas al contrabando de hidrocarburos, obteniendo recientemente la captura de cinco personas quienes integraban esta red delincuencial, entre las que se encuentra un patrullero de la Policía.

Aseguran que la guerrilla del ELN cuida a delincuentes colombianos en Venezuela | Diario La Nación

---------- Post added 28-oct-2018 at 22:27 ----------

Twitter

Twitter

---------- Post added 28-oct-2018 at 22:35 ----------

​*Venezuela, crisis inducida por la Dictadura Socialista*​


----------



## Miwiz (29 Oct 2018)

Coger ciertos vídeos manipulados e información de webs perdidas del mundo es creer en la desinformación.

Venezuela es víctima del régimen capitalista, EEUU le ha hecho un corralito con el apoyo de los interesados en el petróleo venezolano y así no funcionaría como debería ni España ni ningún país. Quieren saquear el petróleo como han saqueado a multitud de países del mundo, no es la primera vez que pasa, EEUU siempre está en guerra en lugares donde puede rascar algo. Hay países con peor condición en América pero sólo se habla de Venezuela porque los otros países no tienen recursos que explotar. Hace poco averiguaron que Venezuela tiene grandes reservas de Uranio y diamantes. Si no tuviese nada de esto, les dejarían en paz.

A parte queda si una persona como Maduro es inmaduro y esas cosas, es otro tema.


----------



## Arepa (29 Oct 2018)

*Venezuela, crisis inducida por la Dictadura Socialista/Estado Mafioso*

*ELN se expande en Venezuela*
Comienza en 1:35
ELN se expande en Venezuela - YouTube

Video de hace 2 años:
*Tumeremo: El oro condenó a un pueblo sin ley*
Tumeremo: El oro condenó a un pueblo sin ley - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (29 Oct 2018)

08:56AM. CARACAS. Cerrado el paso en la Av. Baralt altura del mercado Quinta Crespo, ambos sentidos por protesta

08:57AM. TÁCHIRA . San Cristóbal. Av Ferrero Tamayo cerrada por protesta en exigencia de gas doméstico

08:58AM. MÉRIDA. Ciudad de Mérida. Protesta por falta de Gas doméstico a la altura de la Bomba gasolina en el sector Albarregas Av. Los Próceres

09:56AM. LARA. Barquisimeto. Reportan cierre en la Intercomunal Barquisimeto - Duaca, a la altura del sector San Jacinto. Comunidades exigen servicio de gas doméstico para la zona

10:00AM. TRUJILLO. Valera. Reportan protesta en la plaza de las Banderas, ciudadanos se manifiestan por tener más de 20 días sin agua

10:02AM. CARACAS. Guardia Nacional Bolivariana cierra accesos hacia Las Adjuntas, por protesta en Macarao

10:06AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Se reportan 6 protestas con cierre de vías para exigir distribución de gas doméstico afectando las avenidas Ferrero Tamayo a la altura de Av Carabobo y Av Las Pilas; la 5ta Av. a la altura de la calle 12 y 7ma Av a la altura del viaducto; cierre de la Av Marginal del Torbes ; y el Sector Puente Real

10:21AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Reportan protesta por falta de gas Doméstico en el Sector la Guayana

10:23AM. TÁCHIRA. San Josecito. Vecinos cierran la troncal 5 a la altura del centro de llenado de gas, en exigencia del servicio.

10:30AM. MÉRIDA. Reportan protesta en el sector El Valle Grande. vecinos cierran el paso vehicular por falta de gas doméstico

10:37AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. sector Rómulo Gallegos y Cuesta del Trapiche cerrados por lugareños que impiden paso de Troncal 5, salida de la ciudad, en exigencia de gas doméstico


----------



## Arepa (29 Oct 2018)

*Asesor chino da lecciones de economía al gobierno de Maduro*

*Al gobierno de Nicolás Maduro le pareció buena idea transmitir por VTV un “taller de formación económica”* dictado por el director del Centro de Investigación de Desarrollo del Consejo de Estado Chino, Yu Bin, integrante de la delegación china que desde la semana pasada asesora al Ejecutivo.

Vicepresidentes, ministros y* otros funcionarios, tomaban nota y hacían preguntas, como si se tratara de una clase. El “profesor” impartió una lecciones básicas sobre cómo conducir una economía capitalista en el siglo XXI (como lo es China) que incluso le valió un brusco corte de la transmisión.*

La reunión fue el viernes y se transmitió en la noche. Estas fueron las principales lecciones impartidas:

1.- Satisfacer la demanda de alimentos para “reducir el gasto de divisas en importación” y así “mermar la dependencia del mercado internacional”.

2.- Yu Bin aprovechó para exponer la misión de China en la región latinoamericana y dijo que Venezuela cuenta con muchos recursos que su país necesita. Propuso que el país acepte el pago de sus importaciones en yuanes, de manera que luego pueda comprar productos a China.

3.- *El ministro de Producción Agrícola, Wilmar Castro, preguntó sobre “el sistema de control chino a las empresas”. Yu Bin respondió: “En China 90% de las empresas son privadas. El gobierno no puede hacer un control directo de ellas. El gobierno puede implementar un sistema de incentivos. Si las empresas privadas elevan su productividad y eficiencia, pueden ganar más. Si las compañías privadas trabajan con las políticas industriales del gobierno, este puede subsidiarlos o asistirlos, así las empresas que necesitamos tanto pueden crecer más”.*

*Luego de esa intervención la transmisión fue cortada por VTV.*

Un asesor chino le dio lecciones de economía al gobierno en VTV | Banca y Negocios


Técnicos chinos a Castro Soteldo:

Así expropia Chávez - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (30 Oct 2018)

*Este es el transporte en Ciudad Bolívar: Camiones ganaderos, cochineras y cavas*



















El transporte público urbano en Ciudad Bolívar, capital de unos de los estados de Venezuela con una riqueza incalculable en oro, diamante, coltán y otros minerales metálicos y no metálicos, se ha reducido a camiones cavas, vehículos para carga de ganado y cochinos.

Y aunque no es una situación nueva, con el pasar del tiempo se ha agravado, al extremo que este tipo de vehículos de cargar animales se ha convertido en la única opción de transporte para la población bolivarense.

A la precariedad del servicio se le suma el exagerado precio del pasaje. 

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (30 Oct 2018)

Aparece esta noticia con video incluido y el lector desprevenido lee el titular y piensa, "pues que bien las autoridades hacen su trabajo", pues no, no es tan simple:

*Incursión militar en el sector de Tumeremo dejó siete fallecidos*

Es el segundo episodio que se registra en Tumeremo, municipio Sifontes al sur del estado Bolívar, en menos de 20 días. Tan sólo el pasado 14 de octubre siete personas fueron asesinadas en la mina El Candado y este sábado 27 de octubre fallecieron siete más, tras una incursión militar en el barrio La Caratica. 

Funcionarios de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana (GNB) y del Ejército Bolivariano (EJB) ingresaron desde muy temprano hasta dicho barrio el cual es controlado por un sujeto apodado el Coporo. 

Tras varias horas de confrontación armada siete sujetos -aún por identificar- fallecieron. Según fuentes militares, los fallecidos pertenecían a la banda de el Coporo. Ninguno contaba con documentos para su identificación. 

Mientras que tres francotiradores resultaron heridos por esquirlas de granadas. 

Al parecer incautaron varias armas tanto largas como cortas; de distintos modelos, marcas y calibres; entre esos dos FAL calibre 7.65 sin seriales visibles.
*Fuente*

*vídeo muy fuerte en yt ojo sensibles:*
BDP9b7FSDyA

Lo que está detrás eso esto explicado por el Diputado Américo Grazia, en su cuenta de twitter:

*1/3 #TerrorEnTumeremo* el régimen armó a los Pranes para que les custodiaran las minas. Así surgió “El Topo”; Autor material de la Masacre de Tumeremo. Lo sucedió “El Gordo”. Asesinado?. Lo heredó “El Coporo”. Así es como la #NarcoDictadura pone en escena al ELN.

*2/3 #TerrorEnTumeremo* el régimen niega la presencia del ELN para que no sea expuesta al escarnio público. Así como recibe de héroe a Rodrigo Granda de las FARC y lo tratan de Canciller. (Jairo ELN-Tumeremo y Granda FARC) protagonistas de la semana en Vzla.












*3/3 #TerrorEnTumeremo* el entonces Gob Rangel Gómez en Bolívar negó la masacre del 5 de Marzo 2016 porque ellos mismos armaron a los Pranes para que les controlaran las minas. Ahora pretenden direccionar todo con el ELN. “Para acabar con el malandreo” que ellos mismos sembraron.

A) Tres Preguntas con respuesta:

*1)* Porqué sustituir los Pranes con el ELN? 
*2)* Los Pranes eran socios del régimen, si o no? 
*3)* Armó el Régimen a los Pranes para que les “custodiaran” las minas,si o no?

*B)* Las respuesta de las preguntas 2 y 3, son positivas, (si).*Solo que los Pranes no son políticos, sino malandros.* Son “Lumpen”. Inconsistentes para un trabajo a largo plazo; para la permanencia del régimen en el poder. Para garantizar el mayor dividendo a los enchufados y al BCV.

*C) *Por eso la clave está en la primera pregunta. Porqué entonces el ELN? Estos han tenido un “sobresaliente” desempeño en Amazonas. Custodiando oro, diamante y droga. Manteniendo a todos en la raya y sobremanera garantizando “ingresos” a los boliburgueses del régimen.

*D)* Esa misma eficacia la lograron en Parguaza (Coltán)y con el Diamante en San Vicente de Paul. Dónde no permiten el “malandreo”. Y todo va para el mismo saco. Entonces es un “ganar-ganar”. Gana el régimen y sus enchufados y gana el ELN ingresos para sus operaciones. Venezuela PIERDE.

*E)* Garantizado el negocio del #ArcoMinero viene entonces el compromiso político del ELN con el régimen. Servir de “infantería” de choque ante posible intervención foránea. Por eso se ubican estratégicamente por Amazonas,Apure,Táchira y Zulia (Colombia) y Bolívar (Guyana/Brasil).

*F) *La gran perdedora en toda esa negociación con ELN/Maduro fue Venezuela. Por que se traduce en genocidio. Ecocidio, desplazados, pérdida de soberanía. 
Es como contratar a Bin Laden para que nos cuide del Terrorismo.


----------



## Arepa (30 Oct 2018)

*La tumba: la peor cárcel de Venezuela*

Venezuela tiene el sitio de reclusión donde se aplica la famosa tortura blanca para los presos políticos que el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro considera más peligrosos, se llama ´La Tumba´. Un reportaje de Karla Salcedo Flores.

La tumba: la peor cárcel de Venezuela - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (31 Oct 2018)

*Diputados colaboracionistas del régimen prefieren exponerse al repudio nacional que declarar persona non grata a Zapatero. No asistieron a la sesión. No hubo quórum.*


*AN suspende sesión para declarar persona no grata a Zapatero por falta de consenso*


El presidente de la Asamblea Nacional, Omar Barboza, suspendió la sesión ordinaria de este martes 30 octubre alegando que no había quórum. Sin embargo, diputados aseguraron que la verdadera razón por la que no se celebraría la plenaria, es porque no existía un consenso para declarar persona non grata al ex presidente español, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero. 
Desde hace tres semanas, la fracción 16 de Julio ha solicitado incluir este punto en el orden del día. La fracción asintió y aunque esperaban ver el punto para esta semana, no fue así. Ante la situación, Bioglio Pilieri informó que solicitarían la inclusión del punto en el orden del día y de ser denegado, solicitarían votación nominal “para ver quiénes estaban al lado del pueblo y quiénes eran amigos de Zapatero”. Pilieri, en nombre de su fracción, calificó de inaceptable la suspensión de la sesión por el tema de Zapatero. Resaltó que por ser el único órgano legítimo, tienen facultad para declarar a Zapatero como enemigo.

AN suspende sesión para declarar persona no grata a Zapatero por falta de consenso - YouTube


----------



## Miwiz (31 Oct 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> *Diputados colaboracionistas del régimen prefieren exponerse al repudio nacional que declarar persona non grata a Zapatero. No asistieron a la sesión. No hubo quórum.*
> 
> 
> *AN suspende sesión para declarar persona no grata a Zapatero por falta de consenso*
> ...



Justamente Zapatero ha reconocido que las elecciones de ese país son correctas y sin trampas, algo que desde otros lados se dice lo contrario sin poner pruebas. Zapatero defiende la democracia de ese país. Resultaría raro que lo declarasen persona non grata.


----------



## Arepa (31 Oct 2018)

*Fallas de recolección de la basura? El pan nuestro de cada dia en todo el país, en este caso San Bernardino Caracas.
El régimen no recoge la basura, no controla la inflación, no puede garantizar la seguridad y menos la educación y la salud... Al parecer lo único que tiene estable es el control absoluto que ejerce para mantenerse en el poder.
*



















Twitter

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 13:45 ----------

*Dabajuro, el rincón de Falcón que retrocedió en el tiempo*

Los habitantes de la zona han construido en sus casas canaletas para recoger agua de lluvia, que es lo único que los salva de la sequía. La producción agrícola es nula desde hace 10 años en la región.

Falcón. Dabajuro es uno de los 25 municipios que integran el estado Falcón, conocido otrora por su capacidad en la producción agrícola y su población pujante y creciente, que hoy suma 50.000 habitantes, los mismos que hoy sufren la falta de los servicios básicos y una baja de 90 % en su capacidad de producción.

*Leer más*


----------



## Arepa (1 Nov 2018)

*"Una bala en la cabeza de un opositor pasa rápido y suena hueco"*
"Las balas pasan más rápido en cabezas huecas de los opositores. Es como un chasquido porque es un vacío"

Palabras que preceden a Roy Chaderton quien fue designado embajador en el Vaticano. dicen que su nombramiento es vital en temas de DDHH.

Roy Chaderton: "Una bala en la cabeza de un escuálido pasa rápido y suena hueco" - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (3 Nov 2018)

*Crisis en Venezuela: Padres dejan a sus hijos en los orfanatos ‘porque los quieren’*







Los índices de pobreza y hambre se disparan porque la crisis económica de Venezuela deja las estanterías vacías de alimentos, medicinas, pañales y fórmula para bebés. Algunos padres ya no pueden soportarlo. Están haciendo lo impensable: están abandonando a sus hijos.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 03-nov-2018 at 14:48 ----------

*Mientras tanto en la otra Venezuela....*

*Bodegones en Venezuela cobran productos en dólares*
En Venezuela la crisis económica cada día es más delicada y los ciudadanos se preocupan por la aparición de bodegones en los cuales se encuentra toda clase de productos que normalmente no hay en los mercados, pero hay que cancelarlos en dólares, hecho que resulta imposible para la mayoría de la población. 

Bodegones en Venezuela cobran productos en dólares - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (3 Nov 2018)




----------



## Arepa (4 Nov 2018)

Twitter

#4Nov #Amazonas Asciende a 4 el número de fallecidos,tras la emboscada del ELN a una comisión militar.

El cuarto fallecido es el Capitán de la #GNB José Alexander García. Las otras 3 víctimas son sargentos.


----------



## Arepa (5 Nov 2018)

*Inflación interanual en Venezuela llegó a 500.000% en septiembre, según Banco Mundial*






“La crisis económica de Venezuela puede ser catalogada como una de las más severas de la historia económica reciente, con una hiperinflación anual cercana a 500.000% a septiembre de 2018 y la merma significativa del salario real”

“Esta ha derivado en el incremento de los niveles de pobreza afectando, aproximadamente, un 90% de la población”

Cerca de 1,9 millones de personas emigraron de Venezuela desde 2015, huyendo de la crisis económica y política que atraviesa el país, según la ONU.

En los últimos años Colombia ha recibido a más de un millón de venezolanos, de los cuales ha regularizado a 820.000.

Según indicó en octubre el Parlamento venezolano, de mayoría opositora, la inflación anualizada (septiembre de 2017 – septiembre de 2018) trepó a 342.161%, la más alta en lo corrido del año.

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), por su parte, estima que la hiperinflación llegará a 1.350.000% en 2018.

Analistas atribuyen el estallido inflacionario a una descontrolada emisión de dinero sin respaldo, en un país en recesión desde 2014 por la caída de los precios y de la producción de petróleo. El crudo aporta 96% de los ingresos en Venezuela.

La economía venezolana se contrajo 14% el año pasado y se espera que se retraiga 18% este año, según el FMI.


----------



## Arepa (5 Nov 2018)

*Largas colas para surtir gasolina en Maracay

Continúan las colas por gasolina en Caracas

Falta de gas amenaza la cremación en los servicios funerarios en Lara

Yaracuy también sufre por falta de gasolina


Fallas en suministro de combustible en el país es por falta de un catalizador

En Mérida protestan por la falta de gas doméstico

Asesinan a General de Brigada en San Antonio de los Altos

Matan a un detective del Cicpc llegando a su casa en Monagas 

Las crisis gemelas: Los apagones están afectando la producción de petróleo de Venezuela

Donald Trump impone nuevas sanciones a Venezuela, en particular al sector aurífero

Observatorio Venezolano de Prisiones: Representantes del Estado son los responsables por la muerte de casi 70 reos en la masacre de Carabobo

PoliTrujillo aborda a periodista durante protesta por falta de agua y gas #2Nov (fotos)

Cierran el comedor de la UCV por falta de alimentos #2Nov

Niños venezolanos son captados con alimentos por bandas criminales, denuncia ONG

Denuncian que en el JM de los Ríos los niños solamente comen arroz blanco sin condimentos

Maduro asegura que Andrés Velásquez y Américo De Grazia financian las mafias del arco minero (Video)

Emisora de radio Class 98.7 FM en Cojedes fue víctima del hampa

Molinos La Vanguardia: De aliada minera del gobierno de Maduro a empresa fantasma

Maduro asegura que Andrés Velásquez y Américo De Grazia financian las mafias del arco minero (Video)

Carniceros de San Cristóbal no aguantan los precios regulados y amenazan con paro
*

---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 02:05 ----------

*IMAGENES MUY FUERTES

Este es un caso de desnutrición severa y escabiosis (sarna) que es atendido en el hospital Adolfo Pons de Maracaibo. Proviene de La Guajira. *

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1059057479429033984

---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 02:13 ----------

Así se encuentra la Av. Panteón esquina de San Narciso a caridad parroquia San José, Caracas.

La única solución es desplazar este sistema para rescatar nuestras ciudades

https://twitter.com/DSDCaracas/status/1059219478217670656


----------



## Arepa (5 Nov 2018)

---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 02:43 ----------








---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 02:51 ----------

Mientras que #Catia y toda Caracas se hunde en BASURA, en Gobierno Bolivariano del Municipio Libertador monta su templete en la plaza Diego Ibarra. Con el Suena Caracas.













Rueda de prensa del Suena Caracas 2018 - YouTube

Twitter

---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 03:06 ----------








---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 03:11 ----------








---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 03:16 ----------

*#RecordarEsVivir Chávez dijo hace 10 años que los guerrilleros del ELN "no son ningunos terroristas". En cambio, ese calificativo es aplicado a quienes protestan contra el Gobierno.*

Chavez: Las FARC no son terroristas, son bolivarianos - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 03:17 ----------








---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 03:31 ----------








---------- Post added 05-nov-2018 at 03:35 ----------


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

La diferencia entre el socialista de la cúpula y el socialista de a pie radica en que... el primero morirá rico y el segundo tendrá que morir de hambre, para que el primero se haga rico antes de morir...


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

Según datos publicados por la OPEP, la década con precios más bajos de los últimos 60 años fue la de los 60, cuando el barril de petróleo tuvo un valor promedio anual de apenas 1,43 dólares, y no los registrados los últimos años como lo afirmó Maduro http://*******/2Q65702 






---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 13:45 ----------

ARC y ELN asesinan a militares Venezolanos y el gobierno encubre a los irregulares. 
Los uniformados que los cuidan, no valen NADA para ellos.
Si lo de Amazonas no se convierte en "la gota que rebase el vaso" para que las FAN se rebelen contra Maduro y su cúpula narco-militar, descartaremos definitivamente la posibilidad de que aún exista una reserva moral en las Fuerzas Armadas.
Padrino pide a los paramilitares que "se vayan de Venezuela" - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

Mira los precios del Bar del Hotel Humboldt (Ávila) gerenciado por la Revolución, en dólares$$$... ni de vaina en Petros y menos en Soberanos.¿ Qué creen? Transferencias a Bank of America y el pueblo con su cajita Clap. 

Twitter


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

*Desgarrados por el hambre: así malcomen los guayaneses en tiempos de Maduro*







*Hay un plato que es ya un lugar común: yuca con sardinas. Pero a veces, ni siquiera para eso alcanza.* Y a las familias guayanesas les ha tocado, en plena crisis humanitaria, apañárselas con menos dinero y más ingenio para comer. 

*¿Qué hacen y cómo lo hacen?*

Las voces de varias de ellas, las opiniones de expertos y las alertas de instituciones y grupos dedicados a enfrentar la hambruna ilustran el panorama para este trabajo, una alianza entre el programa Venezolano de Educación Acción en Derechos Humanos (Provea) y Correo del Caroní.








*
“Los entretengo con la televisión para que coman una sola vez”*

*A esta hora, 10:30 de la mañana, Mary Marcano cocina la última arepa de una tanda que preparó para ocho personas. Una para cada uno: no se vale repetir. Arepa sin huevo. Sin queso. Sin sardina. Sin jamón. Sin mortadela. Sin margarina, siquiera. El menú es arepa con nada.*

Al lado de Mary Marcano -una morena que conserva la robustez que alguna vez tuvo y que una alimentación empobrecida no le ha aminorado del todo- hay dos jóvenes embarazadas: son sus hijas menores. Todos están en la casa de la hija mayor, Claumarys Franco, en Fronteras de Guaiparo, San Félix. 
Hace poco, dice, llegó la caja del CLAP (Comités Locales de Abastecimiento y Producción). Las arepas de esta mañana no son lo mejor que han probado: la harina que trajo el paquete es, como ella misma sentencia, amargosa. 

Es una temporada atípica la que se vive en la casa. Todas las hermanas se juntaron con todos sus hijos para juntar toda la comida. Los hombres están en la calle. Uno vende bollos. Otro está en las minas. Y así: *todo lo que sea para engañar el estómago.*







Al frente de este panorama, comandando, está Mary. *Por fin tiene su arepa, la última de la tanda, que acompaña con agua.* _*“Ahorita estamos comiéndola seca. Para comer bien necesitaríamos una paca de harina, y no la tenemos. Estos muchachos quieren comer hasta cuatro veces al día. Les digo: no, mijo. Les digo que se aguanten. No podemos darnos el lujo”.*_

Se resignan. *Al menos, algo distinto les toca en el paladar: acá, el desayuno habitual es yuca. A veces con margarina. Y casi siempre, con nada*. Como las arepas de esta mañana.

*La rutina alimentaria en esta casa tiene un método: saltar comidas y dejar dormir a los niños hasta tarde para que no desayunen. Cuando despiertan temprano, hay que ingeniárselas.*

*“Todos los días compramos un poquito de cada cosa. A veces nos toca hacer una sola comida. En la mañana trato de entretenerlos en el televisor para yo hacer un almuerzo para que coman una sola vez al día”*, explica Claumarys.







*Mary muestra la nevera. Adentro está el tesoro para el mediodía: patas de cachicamo*. También algunos filetes de sardina guardados para mañana. Uno por persona. Cinco niños y cinco adultos.

_*“La mayoría de las veces comemos sardinas. Guardamos un cuartico hoy, otro cuartico mañana. No hay proteínas ni para las preñadas. Y a los niños tampoco les dan en la escuela. Lo que les dan a veces es un espagueti con unas papas blancas. Antes uno veía el Lactovisoy. Ya no”*_, rememora Mary.

La comida no es la única preocupación acá. Ahora, con esos dos embarazos, hay añadidos: el ácido fólico. Los ecos. Los exámenes. Todo se traduce en un dinero que no tienen. Y que, si tuvieran, no pudieran invertir en la comida. Pues, como dice Claumarys, no pueden pensar en los revendedores en medio de sus frágiles economías.

“Huevo se come una vez al mes. *¿Pollo? Ya no se come pollo.* El que come pollo aquí le sale llaga en la boca. *¿Sardina enlatada? Nada de eso se puede”*. La resignación aquí también es parte del menú. Es, de hecho, el plato fuerte.

*“De vez en cuando comemos pan”*

Nadie quiere hablar. Prefieren que lo haga Gladymar Gutiérrez, la abuela de todos. 65 años. Es quien conduce a la familia. Y quien ahora está barajando qué se puede cocinar para el almuerzo.

Viven en la invasión Las Tablitas, en Guaiparo. Pero este rancho no tiene ni una tabla: es de zinc con una pared de bloques. Gladymar es de pocas palabras. Dice que prefiere que pasen a ver lo que hay para comer.

¿Y la nevera? Nada de eso. Acá no hay nevera. Hay un refrigerador que no sirve. O sirve a medias: por un lado tiene un bloque de hielo. Por el otro, nada. Los compartimientos de la tapa, oxidada, sirven como despensa. Tampoco hay mucho para guardar. Hay medio aguacate, medio paquete de caraotas, uno de frijol y uno de arroz.

¿Nada más? Nada más. Es lo último que les queda a todos (cuatro niños y cinco adultos) para comer. *Y para comer no solo hoy: eso (el medio aguacate, el medio paquete de caraotas, el paquete de frijoles y el paquete de arroz) es para comer hasta quién sabe cuándo.*

*“A veces podemos comer sardina con yuca o con casabe. Nada de carne, pollo, ni jamón ni chuleta. ¿Pescado?, ¿qué va a estar comiendo pescado uno? Cuando trabajo como queso o como jamón. Y comemos arepas solo cuando viene el CLAP. De vez en cuando comemos pan*”, asevera a regañadientes, sin pararse de la silla en la que reposan sus brazos enflaquecidos, con los colgajos de piel que se baten con cada ademán de rabia: los gestos que terminan con la resignación de los dedos entrecruzados sobre las piernas.

No tiene pensión. Sus hijas no ganan. El esposo de una de ellas es quien trabaja. Para ella, alguien es el culpable: _*“Maduro es el que tiene esta vaina mal”*_. Y dice que ya no quiere hablar más. Que así, quizás, se ahorra las energías: las energías que no tiene porque lo que sobra es hambre.

*“Comer es un dilema, ¿oyó?”*

*Vendió unos repuestos. Vendió el decodificador de Directv. Vendió un reproductor de DVD. Y lo ha hecho para que ella y sus dos hijos puedan comer. Aunque eso implique deshacerse de buena parte de lo que le dejó su esposo, quien murió hace un par de años.*

Su nombre es Yurmaris Valdiviezo. Tiene 32. Su hijo, 16. Su hija, 14. Viene de la calle con unas ramas de orégano para ponerle a las caraotas que va a cocinar para el almuerzo. Dice que hace lo que sea para que en su casa, en Puerto Libre, Puerto Ordaz, se coma tres veces al día. 

Por ejemplo, *en la mañana ralló topocho sobre la harina de maíz. Para rendirla, claro está*. El menú básico de los tres es, señala, el de* “la mayoría de los venezolanos: la sardinita con la yuquita”*.







Más que rutina de preparar desayuno, almuerzo y cena, para Yurmaris _*“comer es un dilema, ¿oyó?, porque todo está exageradamente caro”*_. Y de hecho, *la agenda de sus días relaciona todo con el hecho de comer*: cuando no está cocinando y buscando comida más barata, está en el banco buscando dinero en efectivo. Justamente, para comprar esa comida más barata.

*“Si vamos a los chinos o a vendedores informales, todo es más caro. Además de sardina y yuca, a veces también cocino la caraota con el arroz. Lo otro es que a veces compro pollo. Prefiero pagar un poquito más y llevarme el muslo. Con las sardinas también trato de prepararlas de otra forma: las meto en la olla de presión para hacerla como la de lata y la guiso. La comemos con espagueti”*, explica.

No tiene más alternativa que ese ritmo de vida. Hay una razón de peso: lo que les dan a sus hijos en el Liceo Oscar Luis Perfetti ni siquiera lo llama comida. Denuncia que son sobras recalentadas. _*“El espagueti una vez se lo dieron medio baboso. Y también a veces se los dan frío de nevera. Y es sin nada: solo el espagueti. Le dije al director que si veía que les daban eso otra vez, iba a ir a la Zona Educativa”.*_

Yurmaris mira qué hay alrededor. Dice que puede vender esto y que puede vender aquello. Dice que prefiere que no haya cosas en su casa pero que haya tres platos de comida todos los días.

*En la cima de la subalimentación*

El reducido menú de Mary, Gladymar y Yurmaris, una muestra de la precaria alimentación de los guayaneses, se extiende a millones de venezolanos, agobiados por una crisis económica azuzada por la hiperinflación y la baja producción local de alimentos. En específico, a *11,7% de la población del país que estaba subalimentada al término de 2017*, de acuerdo con el informe anual sobre seguridad alimentaria y nutrición, editado por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura (FAO, por sus siglas en inglés).

*El porcentaje equivale a 3,7 millones de venezolanos que habitan el país con las reservas probadas de petróleo más grandes del mundo y en el que el salario mínimo de Bs.S 1.800 alcanza para cubrir apenas 8% de la canasta alimentaria familiar *estimada por el Centro de Documentación y Análisis Social de la Federación Venezolana de Maestros (Cendas-FVM).

Las cifras del* informe de la FAO indican que la prevalencia de la subalimentación en el país para el periodo 2015-2017 es superior a la registrada en el periodo 2004-2006 de 10,5%. Esto coloca a Venezuela como la única nación de América del Sur con tendencia al alza, cuando las cifras de subalimentación de cada país de la región van en sentido contrario.*

Al igual que en el caso de la prevalencia de la subalimentación, la FAO advierte que la inseguridad alimentaria grave ha ido en aumento a nivel mundial, impulsado por las tendencias observadas en África y América Latina. *Por falta de datos, no hay registros de Venezuela en este indicador, así como tampoco los vinculados a emaciación (adelgazamiento patológico), retraso en el crecimiento y sobrepeso en niños menores de cinco años y lactancia materna exclusiva entre niños de hasta cinco meses de edad.*

La Encuesta sobre Condiciones de Vida en Venezuela (Encovi) de 2017 advertía que 80% de los hogares venezolanos se encuentran en inseguridad alimentaria y que aproximadamente 8,2 millones de venezolanos ingieren dos o menos comidas al día, “y las comidas que consumen son de mala calidad”.

Aunque* los datos de Venezuela no están disponibles*, en parte *por la política de opacidad informativa del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro*, la FAO precisa que el nivel moderado de la inseguridad alimentaria ocurre cuando está en riesgo la calidad y variedad de alimentos, cuando se reduce la cantidad y se saltan comidas.

En este caso, la persona no tiene dinero o recursos suficientes para llevar una dieta saludable, tiene incertidumbre acerca de la capacidad de obtener alimentos y probablemente se saltó una comida o se quedó sin alimentos ocasionalmente. Es el cuadro diario de Mary, Gladymar y Yurmaris.







*Venezolanos sometidos a monodieta*​
La nutrióloga Marusca Bondini, con maestría en Nutrición Clínica de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, recuerda que *una alimentación balanceada debe estar llena de los tres principales macronutrientes: proteínas, carbohidratos y grasas.* La proteína es básica para el ser humano, mientras que los carbohidratos y las grasas son los que aportan la energía. Y una buena nutrición dependerá de la proporción de estos en la dieta, resalta.
(...)

*Muchos venezolanos sustituyen la carne con embutidos, como la mortadela, lo que resulta peor que el no consumir proteína animal. “La gente que antes podía comprar el mejor corte de carne, ahora termina comprando mortadela, que está prohibida por la Organización Mundial de la Salud y es dañina en grasa que es la que te lleva al infarto”*, advierte.

(...)

La OMS indica que deben consumirse cinco raciones diarias de alimentos. Sin embargo, *la mayoría de las familias venezolanas consumen solo una o dos; en el mejor de los casos, tres.*

Además de la sardina, la yuca es otro alimento común en la menguada dieta de los habitantes de Ciudad Guayana y el país en general y no se trata de que sea mala en sí, pero su alto consumo, como todo, deja de ser beneficioso._* “La yuca aumenta el nivel glicémico, por un lado hace que engordes o que aumentes la predisposición a la diabetes. Para un diabético, la yuca no puede ser su único alimento”*_.

*La auyama es rica en betacaroteno, pero -reitera- no debe ser el único alimento, como ocurre actualmente en el Hospital Uyapar. *Carmen Hernández, asistente de Nutrición del Hospital Uyapar, cuenta que en la institución no se entrega desayuno a los pacientes. “Están comiendo el almuerzo a las 10:30 de la mañana y la cena a las 3:00 de la tarde, nada más”, aseveró.

*Tampoco se aporta la dieta líquida a los pacientes que, por su condición, la requieren. Los niños, en cambio, solo comen sopa de auyama, lo que ha causado el rechazo de las madres, quienes se niegan a recibirla*.
_*
“Lo terrible de la crisis es la poca disponibilidad de alimentos, es la monodieta a la que están obligando al individuo. Claro, es mejor subsistir con mango que no tener alimento”*_, destaca Bondini.

(...)







*Desnutrición, muerte y déficit cerebral severo*

*Más del 90% de las muertes de niños en la emergencia del Hospital Uyapar de Puerto Ordaz son por desnutrición. *Esto lo afirma la presidenta del Colegio de Enfermeras del estado Bolívar, Seccional Ciudad Guayana, Maritza Moreno, quien asegura que antes del cierre -el 8 de abril de 2018- del Pediátrico Menca de Leoni, en San Félix, se contabilizaron 30 decesos de menores de edad por esta condición. En 2017 fueron 46, según cifras extraoficiales.

*Los niños menores de 5 años son los más vulnerables a las deficiencias de la alimentación y las enfermedades.* El informe 2018 de mortalidad infantil, elaborado por el Fondo de las Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (Unicef, por sus siglas en inglés) precisa que la tasa de mortalidad de niños menores de 5 años en Venezuela subió en 2017 respecto a 1990, de 30 muertes por cada 1.000 nacidos vivos a 31 muertes. El informe precisa que *en 2017 murieron en Venezuela 18 mil menores de cinco años, 49 infantes al día.*

(...)

*Pero las consecuencias de la malnutrición no son solo la desnutrición y el peligro de muerte. La nutrióloga Marusca Bondini advierte que puede llevar a un déficit cerebral severo.*

“Si quitas esos nutrientes, ¿cómo un niño va a la escuela cuando en los primeros 48 minutos del día necesita una buena dosis de proteínas?, ¿cómo puede funcionar? Golpea el rendimiento escolar severamente. ¿Cómo puede pasarse un niño una mañana solo con una arepita o sin desayunar? Es una situación dura que no solo atenta contra la vida, sino contra el rendimiento escolar. Fomenta la deserción”.

*Los alimentos de las cajas del CLAP son usados por el Gobierno más para propaganda que como ayuda.* Pero, muchos esperan su llegada por no tener nada más. De ahí que la ingesta de sus productos como los únicos de la dieta sea lo verdaderamente perjudicial. *A esto debe sumársele, en calidad de agravante, la falacia gubernamental y el atentado contra la salud y la alimentación de los venezolanos descubierto por el medio Armando.info, que reveló que la leche incluida en estas cajas Clap no era leche, sino un derivado lácteo rico en sodio y con un contenido nutricional muy por debajo de lo que indican sus etiquetas.*

(...)

“Si el niño pesa 14 kilos. Con dos vasos de leche le aportas la proteína que necesita al día”, indica Bondini.

(...)







*Acciones contra el hambre*


Este mediodía del primer jueves de septiembre, a las puertas del comedor de la *Fundación Me Diste de Comer*, en la parroquia Unare de Ciudad Guayana, una larga fila de hombres y mujeres aguarda para almorzar. Fogón adentro, en tres enormes ollas, se cuece un palo a pique peculiar, al que han añadido verduras para rendirlo y hacerlo más nutritivo. Esta es una de las iniciativas locales contra el hambre.

Hace 19 años, cuando el comedor abrió sus puertas, atendían a 10 niños de la comunidad. Los beneficiarios pronto aumentaron a 100 (...) * actualmente reciben un promedio de 450 personas por día en dos turnos de servicio de almuerzo en los cuatro comedores, tanto en Puerto Ordaz (Unare) como en San Félix (San José de Chirica, Brisas del Sur y Brisas del Paraíso)*. La agudización de la crisis económica ha sido caldo de cultivo para emprendimientos sociales que buscan aliviar el hambre. 

Además de los almuerzos, implementaron hace seis meses un horario para *servir desayunos a niños de las comunidades cercanas* _*“que se acostaban sin cenar y a los que se les hacía muy larga la espera para el almuerzo”*_.

_*“Creo que todo esto ha sido obra de Dios. Hubo muchos obstáculos al principio y el padre Clíver Mendoza nos pidió no preocuparnos y así fue. Nos fuimos metiendo y enamorando y no es un trabajo”,*_ expresa.

(...)

_*“La situación ha empeorado muchísimo porque vemos niños desnutridos, ancianos que no consiguen sus medicinas pero también muchachos jóvenes y gente que viene desde muy lejos por un plato de comida”*_, resaltó. Desde El Triunfo, en el municipio Casacoima de Delta Amacuro, y comunidades profundas de San Félix llegan personas en busca de bocado.

*En los comedores de San Félix, estiman, el 30% de los niños que atienden presentan estado de desnutrición.*

_*“Muchas de las personas que vienen comen una sola vez al día, comen solo el plato que les servimos. Esto es un apostalado”*_, indica Ana Dolores Corinaldesi, tras picar kilos de verduras en una amplia mesa en el salón principal de la Fundación Me Diste de Comer.

_*“Esto es una bendición*_”, dice Carlos Osorio, un hombre de 70 años ya listo para almorzar. _*“El hambre y el dato de que esto existía me trajo acá hace un año”*_, agregó.

*En San Félix, la organización Meals4Hope brinda soporte a la casa de alimentación del sector José Tadeo Monagas y durante un año -octubre 2016 a septiembre 2017*- apoyó al comedor de la Fundación Me Diste de Comer en el barrio Brisas del Sur. Todos los martes ejecutan el programa de Peso y Talla en el que monitorean el estado de 90 niños al mes, a los que brindan fórmulas y suplementos nutricionales, en función de sus edades.

En la actualidad cuentan con 14 voluntarios y el apoyo de la Fundación Alianza Canadiense Venezolana, así como donantes de Estados Unidos y Europa que envían no solo alimentos, sino también medicinas.

*“Esta organización nace de la preocupación de un grupo de venezolanos en España e Inglaterra junto a mi amiga Carolina. Empezamos con un crowdfunding de 15 mil euros y conseguimos la meta. Ahora tenemos 20 proyectos en todo el país”*, cuenta María Nuria De Cesaris, quien coordina la organización en Ciudad Guayana.

La expansión de Meals4Hope guarda relación con el empeoramiento de la nutrición en el país. “La situación ha ido empeorando y un indicador es que todos los martes nos llegan niños nuevos para ser evaluados. Van saliendo algunos que están en peso, pero los niños son los que están sufriendo más. Se nos han muerto niños a los que no llegamos a tiempo. La situación va agravándose y de alguna manera las familias están más entrampadas en depender del Estado para sobrevivir”, indicó. 

(...)
*“la caja CLAP a lo mucho les sirve para una semana y no la reciben todas las semanas”.*


_*“Algunos niños están muy decaídos, otros mantienen su alegría, pero no ves el ánimo que veías antes, les ves alegrías cuando les entregan el kilo de fororo o cuando les dices que aumentaron 100 gramos. A los que atendemos los acompañamos hasta los 12 años, hasta que alcanzan el peso promedio para su edad”*_.

Iniciativas individuales también se han transformado por el peso de la realidad. *Alba Perdomo*, periodista y profesora de la Universidad Católica Andrés Bello (UCAB), campus Guayana, *transformó su aporte individual a personas en condición de calle en una organización que sus colaboradores decidieron llamar “Dios Provee” *y que ya cuenta con cuatro meses de entrega de comidas todos los domingos.

_*“Todas las semanas compraba granos, los cocinaba, los dividía en porciones y los congelaba; pero cada vez que veía a la gente comer de la basura, les bajaba un potecito de frijol”*_, cuenta.

*Su experiencia, que se repite en todo el país*, animó a un par de amistades en el exterior y en Ciudad Guayana a crear lo que ella llama una cadena de favores, con aportes que van desde un par de zanahorias o cubiertos plásticos hasta empaques de alimentos primordiales para la preparación de la comida.

(...)

_*“Sé que esta es una gota en un océano, pero sé que por los menos el domingo van a tener una buena comida y cualquier ayuda es bienvenida (…) El hambre es desesperante. Es un dolor, es humillante para la gente. Si tuviéramos que decir que algo nos guía es el amor por el prójimo y la idea no es solo darles de comer, sino brindarles algo rico y nutritivo”*_, puntualizó.
*
Los esfuerzos por contrarrestar la hambruna en Guayana no dejan de ganar la admiración, el respeto y hasta la inspiración de otros coterráneos*. Sin embargo, ninguno de estos esfuerzos serán suficientes para paliar una crisis alimentaria creada por quien tiene la obligación de solventarla: el Gobierno nacional, cuyas políticas económicas, aplicadas durante más de una década, han devenido en la debacle del aparato productivo nacional, dentro del cual se circunscribe el sector alimentación. La ola de expropiaciones y la persecución sistemática al empresariado al final se han traducido en una mayor amenaza al emprendimiento y el desarrollo productivo, que hoy ven como resultado la carestía de alimentos en mesas y anaqueles.

Es esa la pauperización del derecho humano a la alimentación que padecen los venezolanos. Una afrenta a la Constitución nacional en su artículo 305, donde se consagra la obligación del Estado de garantizar la seguridad alimentaria. Es ese el calvario de Mary, Gladymar, Yurmaris y sus familias, que como otros miles de guayaneses ven en el acto de comer una incertidumbre que atenta contra su vida y su desarrollo.

*Esto sucede aquí, en El Dorado venezolano. En la cuna de la alternativa no petrolera, mientras Maduro, a lo lejos, disfruta de un banquete en uno de los restaurantes más costosos del mundo.*

*Fuente*


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 16:54 ----------

Señores la leche clap es un asco absoluto.

*La mala leche de los CLAP*

El análisis químico a ocho marcas mexicanas que el Gobierno venezolano suministra a la población de bajos recursos a través de los Comité Locales de Abastecimiento y Producción (CLAP), le da rigor científico a lo que pasaba por una leyenda urbana: en polvo será, pero leche no es. El fraude lesiona a la vez a las arcas y la salud pública, ofreciendo como alimento un amasijo pobre en calcio y proteínas pero repleto de carbohidratos y sodio.
*
Leer Más*

Aparte que ha valido el negocio de las cajas Clap para una trama gubernamental de corrupción:

*Revelan red de corrupción vinculada al negocio de los CLAP*

Una empresa fantasma en España ha obtenido 69,8 millones de dólares mediante contratos dudosos por la venta de los productos al gobierno de Nicolás Maduro, reseñó El País

*Leer Más*

Los periodistas que denunciaron la trama de corrupción fueron forzados a salir del pais "presiones" (bonita manera de decir que podían terminar presos en el Sebin y torturados)


*Cuatro periodistas venezolanos son forzados al exilio por demanda de empresario colombiano*

Cuatro reconocidos periodistas venezolanos tuvieron que salir de Venezuela a buscar protección al ser demandados por un empresario colombiano tras la publicación de un reportaje en el que se revelaron irregularidades en la importación estatal de alimentos, y en el que estaría involucrado el régimen de Nicolás Maduro.

Los editores del portal de periodismo de investigación Armando.info, Alfredo Meza, Ewald Scharfenberg y Joseph Poliszuk, y el redactor Roberto Deniz fueron demandados por el empresario Alex Saab por supuesta difamación agravada continuada e injuria agravada, delitos que son penados en Venezuela con prisión de entre uno y seis años.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Miwiz (6 Nov 2018)

“Los medios europeos hacen un uso instrumental de Venezuela para la política interna”

https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/europeos-instrumental-Venezuela-politica-interna_0_830117632.html

No cuela. No es la primera vez que inventan cosas y boicotean un lugar para explotarlo. Torio, uranio y petroleo tiene Venezuela, goloso para el capitalismo más extremo. Si no lo tuviesen tendrían la misma tranquilidad que otros países con políticas similares.


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> “Los medios europeos hacen un uso instrumental de Venezuela para la política interna”
> 
> https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/europeos-instrumental-Venezuela-politica-interna_0_830117632.html
> 
> No cuela. No es la primera vez que inventan cosas y boicotean un lugar para explotarlo. Torio, uranio y petroleo tiene Venezuela, goloso para el capitalismo más extremo. Si no lo tuviesen tendrían la misma tranquilidad que otros países con políticas similares.



La misión verdad es pagaba por la dictadura Madurista, un organismo más del régimen eso "tampoco cuela".
Te invito a venir a Venezuela y vivir con salario mínimo, mezclarte entre nosotros mismos y que la gente te cuente, los ciudadanos de a pie quienes son los culpables de la situación que padecemos.
Luego hablamos de la misión verdad:XX:.


----------



## latinito (6 Nov 2018)

¿y si vuelve monedero de asesor ("de gratis" esta vez ) ?


----------



## Arepa (6 Nov 2018)

*Tachirenses continúan protestas por la falta de gas doméstico y otros servicios*

Venezuela - Tachirenses continúan protestas por la falta de gas doméstico y otros servicios - VPItv - YouTube

*Venezuela - Cobran 10 mil pesos por bombona de gas en Táchira debido a su escasez*
Venezuela - Cobran 10 mil pesos por bombona de gas en Táchira debido a su escasez - VPItv - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 18:36 ----------

Las sanciones contra el régimen chavista (no contra los Venezolanos) continuarán un año más.

*UE prolonga durante un año las sanciones contra el gobierno de Maduro

*La Unión Europea (UE) aprobó este martes extender durante un año las sanciones contra el régimen de Nicolás Maduro con las que busca presionar al Ejecutivo Nacional para que restablezca la democracia y los derechos humanos en el país.

"A la vista del continuo deterioro de la situación en Venezuela, el Consejo [de la UE] ha decidido renovar las medidas restrictivas actualmente en vigor hasta el 14 de noviembre de 2019", anunció esta institución que representa a los países del bloque.

Los países confirman así las palabras días atrás de la jefa de la diplomacia europea, Federica Mogherini, quien reiteró que el bloque no piensa "suavizar su posición" pese a estudiar la creación de un "grupo de contacto" para "facilitar" una solución política.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 18:38 ----------

*Eurodiputado Iturgaiz: “Maduro no puede estar ni un minuto más al frente de Venezuela”*

25/10/2018

La Eurocámara pidió a la Unión Europea adherirse a solicitud de investigación a Maduro en la Corte Penal Internacional, a propósito de esto el eurodiputado por el Partido Popular Europeo Carlos Iturgaiz dijo a La Tarde de NTN24 que se deben tomar medidas contra el gobierno venezolano para que no esté “ni un minuto más” en el poder https://*******/2RhLkvo


Eurodiputado Iturgaiz:


----------



## Miwiz (7 Nov 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> La misión verdad es pagaba por la dictadura Madurista, un organismo más del régimen eso "tampoco cuela".
> Te invito a venir a Venezuela y vivir con salario mínimo, mezclarte entre nosotros mismos y que la gente te cuente, los ciudadanos de a pie quienes son los culpables de la situación que padecemos.
> Luego hablamos de la misión verdad:XX:.



Intenta probarlo pero esta vez con fuentes con credibilidad acreditada por favor.


----------



## Arepa (7 Nov 2018)

José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero se lleva al albañal de la historia a 43 “Diputados de Oposición”. Espero que los venezolanos y el mundo comiencen a entender porque es tan difícil salir de la Narco Dictadura Terrorista, nunca han sido 112 Diputados de Oposición los que ganaron en diciembre 2015
Es menester saber, a estás alturas de la crisis venezolana, quienes son los diputados que se burlaron de la confianza del elector
La aprobación de este proyecto de acuerdo se dio con 53 votos a favor. La diputada Delsa Solórzano de UNT se abstuvo



Parlamento declaró a Zapatero persona "no admisible" para mediar - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-nov-2018 at 14:13 ----------

En la emergencia humanitaria que atraviesa Venezuela han disminuido las capacidades sanitarias, se ha deteriorado el sistema sanitario, han aumentado los daños a la salud y a la vida, así como el riesgo de fallecer en un hospital público es muy elevado. Vía @conviteac #JusticiaVe







---------- Post added 07-nov-2018 at 14:22 ----------

En la emergencia humanitaria que atraviesa Venezuela han disminuido las capacidades sanitarias, se ha deteriorado el sistema sanitario, han aumentado los daños a la salud y a la vida, así como el riesgo de fallecer en un hospital público es muy elevado. Vía [MENTION=128704]convi[/MENTION]teac #JusticiaVe







---------- Post added 07-nov-2018 at 14:35 ----------

Esto fue lo que generó el chavismo: Plagas que quieren vivir gratis y agredir a quienes quieren vivir en orden:

Twitter


----------



## Arepa (7 Nov 2018)

Lluvia de balas en el sepelio de alias “El Capitán”, expran de San Félix
El hampa es la mejor ALIADA del narco régimen para someter a la población venezolana
Lluvia de balas en el sepelio de alias


----------



## Nefersen (7 Nov 2018)

La arepa de nada es la mejor, y la más bolivariana.


----------



## Arepa (8 Nov 2018)

---------- Post added 08-nov-2018 at 01:05 ----------

Subdirector del Hospital Universitario de Caracas niega ayuda en medicinas enviada por Médicos Sin Fronteras


----------



## Arepa (8 Nov 2018)

*FAO coloca a Venezuela en el primer lugar del ranking de desnutrición en la región*

*La institución indicó que el número de personas desnutridas en el país subió en 600 mil entre 2014 y 2017, lo que aumenta la cifra a más de 3,7 millones de habitantes subalimentados, lo que equivale al 11,7% del total de la población venezolana.*

De acuerdo al informe, el hambre en América Latina y el Caribe aumentó en 2017 por tercer año consecutivo, ya que afecta a 39,3 millones de personas. Esto representa el 6,1 % de la población de la región.

Por su parte, el documento destaca también que la obesidad se ha convertido en la mayor amenaza nutricional de Latinoamérica, donde cada año hay 3,6 millones de obesos más y el sobrepeso afecta a 250 millones de personas, el 60% de la población de la región.

*En otros 11 países la cantidad de personas subalimentadas se mantuvo sin cambios en 2017*: Chile, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Ecuador, Guatemala, *Honduras,* Jamaica, Nicaragua, Panamá, Paraguay y Perú.

Asimismo, Brasil, Cuba y Uruguay son los tres únicos países de la región con porcentajes de hambrientos inferiores al 2,5 % de su población.

*Desgarrados por el hambre: así malcomen los Venezolanos en tiempos de Maduro*

*Con información de EFE*

*Audio Errejón en Venezuela la gente come tres veces al dia:*
Errejon, altavoz del chavismo - YouTube


FAO coloca a Venezuela en el primer lugar del ranking de desnutrición en la región


----------



## Arepa (8 Nov 2018)

*Reporte Nacional. Emergencia humanitaria compleja en Venezuela. Derecho a la salud*





_Venezuela, con una población de 31.8 millones de habitantes y un territorio dividido en 24 estados, vive una Emergencia Humanitaria Compleja desde el año 2015 sin precedentes en el país. Con un perfil de gran escala, por sus múltiples factores y amplia desestructuración en los planos institucionales, jurídicos, políticos, sociales y económicos, la emergencia tiene efectos devastadores en la vida y el bienestar de toda la población. En el derecho a la salud, sus impactos se han materializado en la destrucción de un sistema sanitario público ya deteriorado, causando graves daños a la salud de millones de personas, la reaparición y propagación de epidemias erradicadas décadas atrás y miles de muertes en creciente ascenso._












¿Qué es una Emergencia Humanitaria Compleja?

Naciones Unidas la define como “una crisis humanitaria en un país, región o sociedad en la que hay una total o considerable ruptura de la autoridad, como resultado de un conflicto interno o externo, y que requiere una respuesta internacional que va más allá del mandato o capacidad de un solo organismo y/o el programa de país de las Naciones Unidas en curso” (IASC, 1994).

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (9 Nov 2018)

*Anémicos y con parásitos llegan niños a consultas de Nutrición en el J.M. de los Ríos*







A mediados de septiembre llegó un lactante con la hemoglobina en 3 gr., edemas (hinchazón ocasionada por el bajo consumo proteico-calórico) y parásitos a la consulta de la doctora Ingrid Soto.

La jefa del servicio de Nutrición, Crecimiento y Desarrollo del hospital J. M. de los Ríos quedó marcada por el caso. El niño, como la gran mayoría de los que acuden al chequeo médico, estaba desnutrido.

Soto afirma que, en lo que va de año, ha recibido más pacientes con anemia y formas edematosas debido a la precaria alimentación que reciben los pequeños. Las pobres condiciones sanitarias del agua y del saneamiento de la ciudad han incidido en el aumento de niños y adolescentes que llegan con parásitos.
*
Leer Más*

---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 11:48 ----------

*Dónde y cómo opera el ELN en Venezuela, de acuerdo con el diputado Américo De Grazia*

La guerrilla colombiana actúa “a sus anchas” en territorio venezolano. Así lo reiteró el diputado de la Asamblea Nacional (AN), Américo De Grazia, quien precisó que el Ejército de Liberación Nacional (ELN), específicamente, opera en los municipios Sifontes y Cedeño del estado Bolívar.

*
Leer Más*


----------



## Miwiz (9 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Intenta probarlo pero esta vez con fuentes con credibilidad acreditada por favor.



Estaba claro que no, siempre sucede igual. Cuando Venezuela quede explotada y completamente pobre, os sentiréis muy mal. Esto no es nuevo en la historia del mundo, ya han habido muchos países explotados y lo consiguieron con las mismas herramientas.


----------



## Arepa (9 Nov 2018)

#Táchira En primera plana del único impreso -diario- la gente dice que está cansada de cocinar con leña y por eso cierran vías para que "les paren*" y les vendan gas.

*presten atención


----------



## Don Potettes (9 Nov 2018)

Este hilo es brutal. La izquierda es la ideología mas totalitaria que existe y por donde pasa sólo trae miseria y muerte.

Me daría vergüenza decir que simpatizo en algo con la izquierda. Es como decir que este chaval es majo pero que no comparto sus aficiones:


----------



## Arepa (10 Nov 2018)

*Luego preguntan por que no podemos salir del Chavismo, pues por una oposición cómplice*

*Polémica por lujosa boda de hija del Gobernador ("opositor") de Anzoátegui Antonio Barreto Sira*


*Mientras los anzoatiguenses pasan penurias por la falta de agua, carreteras y autopistas destrozadas y los trabajadores de la gobernación llevan meses sin cobrar*; acaba de celebrarse la boda de la hija del Gobernador de Anzoátegui, Antonio Barreto Sira (oposición), en el lugar más prestigioso de la zona norte del estado.

De acuerdo con el blog Debatiendo el Presente, se gastaron más de 12 millones de dólares en un evento con más de 1.500 invitados de los cuales 500 provenían del exterior. Alquilaron todo el Hotel Punta Palma de Lechería para hospedarlos y movilizarlos en vuelos privados, con un amplio protocolo de seguridad para ingresar al lugar donde estaba totalmente prohibido pasar teléfonos celulares.

























---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 12:04 ----------

“VENEZUELA se está convirtiendo en un país de mantenidos. Un 30% de la población vive de las remesas. El otro 50%-60% vive de los CLAP y transferencias del gobierno. Solo el 10%-20% vive de su trabajo en el sector privado. En 2019, pasarán mucho trabajo los que viven del gobierno”. @agrisanti @ecoanalitica


----------



## Arepa (10 Nov 2018)

*ELN explora suelo venezolano desde hace cinco años y se expande para controlar minas y pasos fronterizos*







La presencia de guerrilleros colombianos del Ejército de Liberación Nacional (ELN) y disidentes de las Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias de Colombia (FARC) se ha hecho fuerte y crece desde 2013 al sur de Venezuela, cuando el primer grupo hizo incursiones tímidas desde el estado Apure hacia Amazonas, fronterizo con Colombia.

Un informe de 2017 de la organización colombiana Fundación Ideas para la Paz (FIP) indica que el ELN así como disidencias de las FARC, específicamente del Frente 16 y Acacio Medina, se ha movido a zonas de alto valor estratégico para su financiamiento. En el caso de Colombia, hacia los departamentos de Guainía, Vichada y Arauca y, en Venezuela, a Apure, Bolívar y Amazonas, en donde el domingo emboscaron a militares y asesinaron a tres de ellos, tras la captura de Luis Felipe Ortega Bernal, alias Garganta, comandante del Frente de Guerra Oriental del ELN.

El Gobierno venezolano ha insistido en negar la presencia del ELN y disidencias de las FARC en Venezuela, pese a que la misma Cancillería de Colombia nombró a Ortega Bernal como “un reconocido cabecilla del ELN, cuyo prontuario delictivo le mereció circular azul por parte de Interpol, por múltiples delitos cometidos en nuestro país”.

Un mapa de la presencia de los irregulares, trazado por la FIP, dibuja la presencia del ELN en Amazonas desde Puerto Páez en el municipio Pedro Camejo del estado Apure hasta San Fernando de Atabapo en el municipio Atabapo del estado Amazonas, mientras que los disidentes de las FARC se despliegan en el sur de Amazonas en las cercanías del Parque Nacional Yapacana, al suroeste de la confluencia del río Ventuari en el río Orinoco, y en el norte a pocos kilómetros de la capital de Amazonas.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 13:35 ----------

Para lo que se han robado los Chavistas/Maduristas es una miseria , pero se agradece el gesto

*Banco de Inglaterra se negó a liberar el oro a Maduro, según The Times*







El Banco de Inglaterra se negó a liberar las barras de oro, valoradas aproximadamente en 420 millones de euros, al Gobierno venezolano, esto luego de la intención de Nicolás Maduro de querer repatriar 14 toneladas de oro, tras el temor de que puedan ser congelados a través de las sanciones de Estados Unidos, informó el diario británico The Times.

“Se entiende que los funcionarios británicos insistieron en que se tomen medidas estándares para prevenir el lavado de dinero, incluida la aclaración de las intenciones del Gobierno venezolano respecto del oro”, reseñó el medio. 

Según The Times, los funcionarios están preocupados por la insistencia del Ejecutivo venezolano, pues podrían vender el oro y sacar beneficio personal de la situación.

Banco de Inglaterra se negó a liberar el oro a Maduro, según The Times | NTN24 | www.ntn24.com


----------



## Arepa (11 Nov 2018)

Si la producción de la carne va a estar 100% en manos del régimen, no comeremos carne más nunca.


*Maduro plantea tomar el control de la producción y distribución de carne de res al 100%*

---------- Post added 11-nov-2018 at 13:46 ----------

*Para los que se preguntan por que no salimos de la dictadura:*







---------- Post added 11-nov-2018 at 14:16 ----------

Es ¡URGENTE! crear el ministerio del sabotaje... hay muchísimos apagones y muchísimas deficiencias eléctricas que demuestran esa necesidad... 


*Motta Domínguez: No hay gas para activar plantas termoeléctricas que surten a Margarita*

Nuevo sabotaje. *El ministro de Energía Eléctrica*, Luis Motta Dominguez, *informó* este sábado, 10 de noviembre, que *la interrupción del servicio de energía eléctrica en Nueva Esparta es producto de un nuevo “sabotaje”* en un gasoducto en la isla.

*“No tenemos el gas para poder activar las plantas termoeléctricas que surten a la isla de Margarita”*, expresó Motta Domínguez. Agregó funcionarios de Pdvsa se encuentran trabajando para restablecer el servicio.

*Motta Domínguez llamó a la calma*, ante el descontento que ha expresado el pueblo margariteño que ha expresado con protestas. *Aseguró que cuando los funcionarios logren empatar y cubrir el segmento de tubo averiado volverá la luz.
*
*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (11 Nov 2018)

1) #11Nov / El buque "Sider Bilbao" está en el Muelle de CVG Venalum, descargando alúmina importada comprada a la empresa Alcoa en Point Comfort, Texas, EEUU / ¿Cuál bloqueo? / Puerto Ordaz #Guayana







2) Lista de los buques que han llegado a Venalum cargados de alúmina importada (9 desde EEUU). Mientras Bauxilum (empresa venezolana productora de alúmina) tiene 14 meses que NO produce NADA / #Guayana







Twitter


----------



## Arepa (11 Nov 2018)

*Eln y disidencia de Farc controlan minas de coltán y oro en Venezuela

Inflación descomunal en Venezuela pasa a la historia como la más dañina de Latinoamérica

Se acaba la tradición: Elaborar hallacas se llevará por delante los aguinaldos y las utilidades

Vicepresidenta culpa a “sectores de la derecha” de los apagones en Margarita*

---------- Post added 11-nov-2018 at 21:09 ----------

A muchos parece que se les olvidó como Chávez regalaba nuestro dinero, Rafael Correa dice muy claramente "Ecuador tiene una gran deuda con Venezuela" y vaya que la pagó defendiendo a la dictadura Chavista en todas las instancias internacionales:

Chávez regalando el dinero de los Venezolanos a Ecuador #venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (11 Nov 2018)

El hampa no necesito ni salvoconducto en Maturín para sacar de los corrales más de 20 reses. Los delincuentes no piden autorización a las autoridades. Se burlan de ellas. El delito bajo la mirada indiferente de las fuerzas de seguridad.







Twitter

---------- Post added 12-nov-2018 at 00:00 ----------


----------



## Arepa (12 Nov 2018)

---------- Post added 12-nov-2018 at 01:24 ----------

*Trabajadores de la Cantv cortan cables y luego cobran en dólares para repararlos*

Caracas.- Vecinos de Prados del Este, municipio Baruta, denunciaron este viernes cortes de cables por técnicos de la Compañía Anónima Nacional Teléfonos de Venezuela (Cantv) para luego ofrecer reparaciones en dólares.

En ese sentido, la mañana de este viernes se registró una protesta con pancartas tituladas “País potencia: sin teléfono ni internet, ya basta” y “Yo pago Cantv y no tengo nada” en rechazo a la estatal telefónica .

Un residente, cuyo nombre se desconoce, rechazó que primero quitaron el servicio de Internet y a los 15 días el teléfono, posteriormente, encontraron a trabajadores en los circuitos donde se arregla el cableado, y los mismos alegaron que el gerente los envío a poner lineas nuevas. “Se roban las líneas y mandan a cobrar. A la vecina le cobraron, vamos a la sinverguenzura de nuevo vendiendo las líneas“, criticó.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRVfO1VKGjs[/YOUTUBE]

Trabajadores de la Cantv cortan cables y luego cobran en dólares para repararlos | El Cooperante


----------



## Arepa (12 Nov 2018)

#12Nov "Tenemos una flota de guerra muerta": El documento RESERVADO de 9 páginas que envió el capitán de Corbeta, Miguel Ángel León al Cmte Gral de la Armada, Almirante Alessandrello Cimadevilla

El capitán admite que podría ser perseguido, pues cita el artículo 350 y solicita su pase a la reserva activa. Entre otras cosas señala que la FAN pasó a ser "una MILICIA POPULISTA" con una cúpula de sátrapas oportunistas"

Denuncia cómo en la FAN degradan a los militares para sembrar temor. Asegura que el gobierno de Maduro "ha generado un cáncer en condicion de metástasis que nos está destruyendo, empeñando la Patria a Rusia y China".

Entre otras, advierte que Maduro reta "de manera irresponsable y confiada" a otros países a atacar a Venezuela asegurando que hay una FAN equipada, cuando en realidad está en "paupérrimo estado"

El capitán León escribe que no obedece a lineamientos del gobierno ni de la oposición, a la que acusa de venderse a cualquier precio. Actualmente no se conoce su paradero. 
El documento es además un crudo resumen de por qué estamos en un Estado Fallido.

Twitter


----------



## Arepa (13 Nov 2018)

La semana pasada 53 diputados de la AN aprobaron un acuerdo que declara no admisible la mediación de Zapatero en Venezuela. ¿De qué sirve este acuerdo? Aquí explicamos varios puntos:


----------



## Arepa (13 Nov 2018)

*Foro Penal denunció que en Venezuela hay 235 presos políticos*

El director de la Organización No Gubernamental (ONG) de Derechos Humanos Foro Penal, Gonzalo Himiob, asegura que -hasta este lunes 12 de noviembre- se encuentran registrados 235 presos políticos en Venezuela.

“#12Nov Al día de hoy en el Foro Penal registramos 235 presos políticos en Venezuela”, indicó Himiob en su cuenta oficial en la red social Twitter.

Agrega, además que “7498 personas siguen sujetas a procesos penales injustos, por motivos políticos, bajo medidas cautelares”.

El pasado 8 de noviembre fue absuelto y libre el capitán de la Guardia Nacional Pablo Molina; sin embargo, el capitán Jesús Alarcón fue condenado a 7 años y 7 meses.

Por LaPatilla.com

ONG denuncia que en Venezuela hay 235 presos políticos | El Tiempo Latino | Noticias de Washington DC

---------- Post added 13-nov-2018 at 11:56 ----------

*Dos semanas sin agua en Puerto Ordaz: Así empezó San Félix y llevan cinco años sin agua* Dos semanas sin agua en Puerto Ordaz: Así empezó San Félix y llevan cinco años sin agua


----------



## Arepa (13 Nov 2018)

*Nicolás Maduro, el Presidente obrero:

Trabajadores del Metro de Caracas exigen mejoras salariales y protestan por despidos injustificados*

Trabajadores del Metro de Caracas exigen mejoras salariales - YouTube

Trabajadores del Metro de Caracas protestaron por despidos injustificados - YouTube​
*Y la trabajadora que denuncia el hecho es despedida:

Deillily Rodríguez, trabajadora del Metro de Caracas, fue despedida siete días después de reclamar ante el Ministerio del Trabajo el cumplimiento de sus contrataciones colectivas:*

*Despiden a trabajadora del Metro cinco días después de denunciar las condiciones laborales de la empresa*


----------



## Arepa (13 Nov 2018)

Cosas que suceden en Venezuela


----------



## Arepa (13 Nov 2018)

Buena parte de la responsabilidad en la escasez de carne está relacionada con las fallas en el servicio de agua: más de 51 mil bovinos han fallecido por culpa de la sequía, y los ganaderos se han quedado sin pasto ni forraje para alimentar a sus reses


----------



## Arepa (14 Nov 2018)

Policía del Estado @PoliciaTachira apresó a ese individuo en alrededores del Mercado Pequeños Comerciantes por vender 3 Kg de arroz en pesos colombianos #13Nov
Decomisados 400 pesos







---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 11:13 ----------

*Ajusticiamientos de la torre Viasa ocurrieron en el piso 11*

Este #12Nov la torre Viasa, edificio que se encuentra a metros de la Defensoría del Pueblo en #Caracas, fue el epicentro de un operativo policial, descrito por sus habitantes como *“una ejecución extrajudicial pura y dura”*








“Los que subían al piso 11 no bajaban vivos. Los bajaban enrollados en sábanas y bolsas negras”, así narra una familiar de las siete víctimas de la masacre en la torre Viasa







Según precisión de los lugareños los “polinacionales abrieron esas puertas a eso de las 2:00 p.m y comenzaron a subir, gritar y a decir malditos se van a morir. El Cicpc fue el último en llegar”







De acuerdo con vecinos del inmueble, la mayoría de los asesinados formaban parte del negocio de los tostones: unos rallaban el vegetal, otros eran miembros de cooperativas, y otros se encargaban de venderlos por las calles de #Caracas FOTOS | Ajusticiamientos de la torre Viasa ocurrieron en el piso 11 | El Pitazo 







Pero la llegada de los funcionarios, según cuentan los residentes del inmueble, hizo que los comerciantes dejaran sus labores diarias: apagaron sus fogones y los hombres fueron obligados a bajar a la planta baja. La orden para las mujeres fue no salir de sus apartamentos. *“Hasta las diez de la noche me sentí secuestrada. Nos dijeron a gritos que nos quedáramos en nuestros cuartos; los niños lloraban. Lo único que no hicieron fue cortarnos la luz”*, relató una vecina del piso diez.

Después de tener a los hombres en fila india, un testigo del hecho indicó que siete de ellos fueron señalados por un policía que, consideran, conocía a las víctimas. *“El decía: ‘Tú, tú, y tú’ y se los llevaban a los últimos pisos. Eso era lo que podíamos ver por los huequitos de luz de las cerraduras de los apartamentos. Ellos no radiaron nada. A nadie le pidieron cédula. Ese hombre fue el que los mandó a matar a todos”*, narra el observador.

*Asley José Flores Rodríguez, de 41 años, es una de esas siete historias. El hombre fue subido de planta baja hasta el piso 11 y allí, presuntamente, fue ajusticiado de un disparo. Su cuerpo quedó tendido en el baño.* El hombre, quien residía en el piso 10 de la torre Viasa, era socio de una cooperativa de venta de tostones que está integrada por 20 vecinos de la torre. Para el momento en que los funcionarios allanaron el edificio se encontraba rallando plátanos, según contó su pareja, que pidió omitir su nombre. La víctima fue uno de los primeros habitantes del edificio luego de su invasión. Dejó un hijo de 16 años.

*Un vendedor de tostones del bulevar de Sabana Grande, identificado como Johan Alberto Mijares Izquiel, de 22 años, también forma parte de la lista de víctimas.* Residía en el piso 9 desde hace diez años, junto a su familia. Anteriormente vivían en el barrio Unión de Petare, pero la vivienda se les cayó debido a un aguacero.







Un familiar de Johan, que pidió omitir su identidad, contó que el joven murió luego de recibir un disparo en el pecho. Desde los 19 años se dedicó a trabajar en el negocio familiar, pues tuvo una niña. La menor actualmente tiene tres años.* “Quiero que el país y el mundo sepan que me mataron a mi hermano, que no fue ningún enfrentamiento, como reportó la policía y los medios del Gobierno. Aquí no hay justicia. Esa gente llega y no le dan la oportunidad a nadie, y además de matar, ingresan a los apartamentos y roban. *A mí me robaron dinero, un Play Station que tenía para dárselo a mi niño el 24 de diciembre. Hicieron la Navidad con nosotros”, apuntó.







*Según denunciaron los familiares de la víctima, los funcionarios del Faes obligaron a Yiovanni “a ponerse un traje de policía para que entregara a los cabecillas de la banda. Pero él no quiso porque todos esos chamos son inocentes, y por eso se lo llevaron al piso 11 y lo bajaron muerto en una bolsa negra. *Murió peor que un perro”, indicó la cuñada. El hombre, quien tenía siete años como residente en la invasión, se ganaba la vida como chofer de los pastores de su iglesia. También compensaba sus ingresos como técnico de celulares. Tras su muerte, deja tres niñas en orfandad: una de 12 años, otra de 10 y una bebé de 1 año.







*Presunto intento de homicidio a PNB detonó operativo en la torre*

*Funcionarios de las Fuerzas de Acciones Especiales (Faes) y del Cuerpo de Investigaciones Científicas, Penales y Crimalísticas (Cicpc) allanaron la antigua torre Viasa con el presunto fin de dar con el paradero de los hombres que hirieron a un efectivo de la Policía Nacional Bolivariana (PNB) en la avenida Bolívar Sur 21, al mediodía de este 12 de noviembre.
*
El funcionario de la PNB herido, identificado como José Antonio Canales Alemán, es egresado de la décima promoción de la Universidad Nacional Experimental de la Seguridad (Unes). De acuerdo con un parte policial, el efectivo recibió un tiro en el rostro y fue trasladado al hospital José María Vargas, pero está estable. Los pistoleros, además de herirlo, le arrebataron su arma de fuego y huyeron.







---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 11:17 ----------

*Se elevaron a 52 las muertes por paludismo en el estado Anzoátegui*

En el estado Anzoátegui se han contabilizado 52 muertes por paludismo en lo que va de año, lo que refleja un incremento de 31 % en comparación con la misma fecha de 2017, cuando se contabilizaron 36 fallecidos.


*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 11:21 ----------

*ELN tiene presencia en la costa venezolana asegura ONG Insight Crime*







Según una investigación de la ONG InSight Crime, los recientes ataques del Ejército de Liberación Nacional (ELN) de Colombia a militares venezolanos en el estado Amazonas y a mineros en el estado Bolívar no solo reflejan el poder militar del grupo guerrillero, sino que se suman a una serie de hechos durante 2018 que demuestran la presencia de esta guerrilla colombiana en al menos 12 estados de Venezuela.

InSight Crime logró identificar la presencia del ELN en estas entidades (la mitad del país), mediante un monitoreo de las denuncias publicadas en prensa en 2018 sobre la actividad de esta guerrilla en territorio venezolano, los informes de algunas ONG y las informaciones suministradas por fuentes oficiales en las zonas fronterizas.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 11:22 ----------

*Acceder a la salud en #Venezuela, es someterse a múltiples violaciones de #DDHH, sobre todo, el Derecho a la Vida.

La sociedad civil denuncia que #AlEstadoNoLeDuele el riesgo al que estamos expuestos los venezolanos; ni las víctimas que ya perecieron.

#SaludEnEmergencia*


----------



## Arepa (14 Nov 2018)

#En Vivo: En este momento efectivos de la PNB arremeten contra maestros congregados en el Ministerio de Educación Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)

#EnVivo: Maestros indignados intentaron ingresar a la fuerza a la sede del ministerio, PNB impidió el acceso Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)

#EnVivo: Funcionarios de la PNB detienen a un trabajador del magisterio Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)

#EnVivo: Profesor de Educación Física denuncia que funcionario de seguridad del Ministerio de Educación lo agredió con un bate Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)

#EnVivo: Maestros frente al Ministerio de Educación gritan, "Aristóbulo eres un ladrón" Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)

#EnVivo: Maestra denuncia que funcionario del Ministerio de Educación la golpeó en el rostro en medio de la protesta Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)

#EnVivo: GNB con equipo antimotín impide el paso a las instalaciones del Ministerio de Educación a magisterio de Caracas Educadores rompen el cerco de seguridad en el Ministerio de Educación (Video)


----------



## Arepa (15 Nov 2018)

*“No estamos administrando la sangre más segura”, alerta la Sociedad de Hematología sobre calidad de reactivos chinos*







Ya ha pasado más de un año desde que la Sociedad Venezolana de Hematología (SVH) alertó sobre las “graves fallas de reactivos e insumos” que atraviesan los bancos de sangre del país desde mediados de 2017. Lejos de vislumbrar una solución, los hematólogos advierten que la crisis persiste pese a la dotación de reactivos al Banco Municipal de Sangre.

Entre mayo y junio de este año, el principal banco de sangre del país recibió los reactivos que tanto escaseaban para la realizar la detección de hepatitis B, hepatitis C, VIH sida, sífilis y el virus linfotrópico humano en las donaciones de sangre. La dotación es suficiente para cubrir los próximos cinco meses.

Sin embargo, la SVH alerta que los insumos no contemplan suficientes reactivos para la detección del mal de chagas, prueba serológica que exige la ley para realizar las transfusiones. La sociedad también advierte sobre la calidad de los reactivos, que en la mayoría de los casos no son de última generación y provienen de China.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 11:04 ----------

*#ElDato La renuncia de 2.400 profesionales de la salud está entre las principales causas del cierre técnico de los recintos hospitalarios en el Zulia, según el Colegio de Médicos de la entidad 32 de 34 hospitales en Zulia están al borde de un cierre técnico por falta de insumos - Efecto Cocuyo *







*#ElDato La inflación de Venezuela alcanza cifras récord al situarse en 833.997% interanual desde octubre de 2017 a octubre de este año, según medición de la Comisión de Finanzas de la Asamblea Nacional Inflación interanual de Venezuela es de 833.997%, según la AN *







*#SepaQue Cuando a la fuerza detenían a Jhoanni Rica, su hija de 10 años le suplicaba a gritos a los funcionarios de las Fuerzas de Acciones Especiales, no matarlo. Pero su petición no se cumplió "Los llevaron al piso 11 y los mataron", denuncian familiares de víctimas de la Torre Viasa - Efecto Cocuyo *







*El candidato a la FCU-UC Celis Blanco, fue asesinado*






A pesar de que se había anunciado que la muerte del estudiante y candidato a la Federación de Centros Universitarios de la Universidad de Carabobo Celis Blanco había sido producto de un infarto, la autopsia realizada al cadáver determinó que su deceso fue un asesinato y no una muerte natural.Informaciones obtenidas de fuentes policiales indican que el i*nforme elaborado por patología forense revela que el cadáver presentaba “hemorragia cerebral, traumatismo craneal y fractura del cuello”, por lo que se presume que fue asesinado a golpes o asfixiado.*

Leer Más

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 11:28 ----------

*Diabéticos reutilizan jeringas y agujas para inyectarse insulina debido a escasez de insumos

Sin expectativas comerciantes de ropa y calzado para la temporada decembrina #Hiperinflación

Empresas quedan acorraladas para reponer inventarios en hiperinflación

Trabajadores del Hospital Universitario de Caracas exigen que dejen entrar donaciones de Médicos sin Fronteras

Hospital suspende sus servicios hasta tiempo indefinido por falla eléctrica

El dólar pierde su poder adquisitivo en Venezuela: ¿cuál es la causa?*


----------



## España Forever (15 Nov 2018)

Desde fuera está dando la impresión de que el gobierno de Maduro está perdiendo el control de la situación.


----------



## LuisZarzal (15 Nov 2018)

Porque está perdiendo el control. El ELN ya está controlando parte del territorio


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (15 Nov 2018)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Porque está perdiendo el control. El ELN ya está controlando parte del territorio



Hablas del Ejército de Liberación Nacional colombiano, ELN ?

No son acaso ideologicamente iguales a los chavistas? marxistas etc??

POr que consideran al ejercito venezolano enemigo??? o es un simpe aprovechamiento de la coyuntura para apropiarse de recursos, contrabando etc?

Edito, parece una colaboracion entre el estado venezolano y las guerrillas. Por alguna razon el estado prefiere utilizar a esos grupos y comprarles la materia prima extraida de minas de coltan y oro a ellos en lugar de explotarlas de forma nacional como hacen con todos los otros recursos.


Venezuela es un estado fallido. Deberiamos apoyar una guerra total y ahorcar a Maduro.


----------



## Arepa (16 Nov 2018)

ELN estaría en estos estados de Venezuela: Táchira, Zulia, Apure, Trujillo, Anzoátegui, Lara, Falcón, Amazonas, Barinas, Portuguesa, Guárico y Bolívar.
http://*******/2K1EqHZ


----------



## Arepa (16 Nov 2018)

*
Human Rights Watch: Venezuela afronta crisis sanitaria por colapso de sistema de salud

Operativos de las Faes provocan entre 6 y 9 muertes diarias, según coordinador de Provea

Protestan por escasez de servicio de gas doméstico en Portuguesa #15Nov


1.418 protestas se registraron en octubre, la mayoría para exigir servicios básicos y salarios justos
*


----------



## Arepa (16 Nov 2018)

Para los que dudan que Podemos no recibió dinero de Chávez, al menos los de Podemos no niegan a Chávez...

Dice Diosdado Cabello a Petro Gustavo que después de que la dictadura Chavista financió sus campañas, hoy los niega. 


Diosdado Cabello dice que Petro pidio


----------



## Arepa (16 Nov 2018)

Las emergencias humanitarias complejas se caracterizan por generar daños masivos en la población y por su carácter multifocal.En Vzla el servicio de agua potable está en emergencia,regularidad y calidad del suministro es deficiente.


----------



## Arepa (18 Nov 2018)

En Venezuela es tan peculiar el uso de la justicia militar que esta se ha usado más como un instrumento de represión contra los civiles que como una medida de hacer justicia dentro del ámbito castrense. Te mostramos este y más aspectos en esta infografía #JusticiaVe


----------



## Arepa (18 Nov 2018)

Un país cuyo salario mínimo (1.800,00 Bs.) equivale a un Kg de cebolla nadie puede dudar que está sumergido en la más profunda de las miserias.







---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 02:23 ----------


----------



## Arepa (18 Nov 2018)

*Empresas heridas de muerte: Corrompiendo el metal*


Empresas heridas de muerte: Corrompiendo el metal - YouTube

Desde 2016, Transparencia Venezuela con aliados de Brasil, Argentina y México, ha investigado la estructura empresarial del Estado como un aporte contra la opacidad y a favor de la gestión pública transparente, eficiente y que contribuya a que los venezolanos logren una mayor calidad de vida.

En la segunda fase de la investigación se inventariaron 576 Empresas Propiedad del Estado (EPE) y se analizaron especialmente 160 de cuatro sectores que impactan la calidad de vida de los venezolanos: agroalimentario, hidrocarburos, minería y metalurgia y servicios públicos. 74,4% tiene denuncias públicas por corrupción o malas prácticas.

La falta de mantenimiento de las instalaciones, la destrucción de los equipos gerenciales, la preponderancia de la ideología y la lealtad al modelo político, la opacidad, el aumento del gasto corriente, así como la ausencia de inversión y de un sistema de control independiente, son prácticas comunes en las EPE que han causado la destrucción de la competitividad y la caída de la producción de las empresa.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 14:44 ----------

*Crisis alimentaria se agravó por corrupción, según ONG Transparencia Venezuela*







La ONG Transparencia Venezuela reconoce que los gobiernos de Hugo Chávez y Nicolás Maduro son responsable de la grave crisis alimentaria que agobia a Venezuela, en un informe publicado este viernes 16 de noviembre, en el que detallan la situación de 42 empresas del Estado arropadas por la corrupción, entre ellas Agropatria, la hidroeléctrica Tocoma y Pdvsa.

En este informe, se detalla sobre el desempeño de 576 empresas estatales, con especial énfasis en 160 de las áreas de minería, hidrocarburos, servicios públicos y agroalimentario, se analizan sus reglas, resultados financieros, responsables de gestión y casos de corrupción que se han denunciado públicamente.

*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 14:46 ----------

#16Nov / *La cuenta Twitter de Bolipuertos Mcbo indica la llegada del buque "Calm Bay" con 15 Tn de trigo panadero. Lo que no dicen es que el trigo es importado de EEUU / ¿CUÁL BLOQUEO? / #Venezuela*







*Aquí pueden ver la ruta del buque "Calm Bay", saliendo de US MSY (USA-New Orleans) y llegando a VE MAR (Venezuela-Maracaibo) / ¿Cuál bloqueo?
*






---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 14:53 ----------

*Dosis de patria: Viceministro Chavista se quejó con Corpoelec por estar sin luz en su casa*






---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 14:57 ----------








---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 15:06 ----------

*El “Arco Minero del Orinoco”es el mega proyecto de explotación minera mas grande del planeta y la mas gigantesca devastación ambiental de Venezuela, aprobada en el año 2016 por el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro en busca de fondos para mantenerse en el poder.*

ARCO MINERO DEL ORINOCO desastre ambiental en desarrollo / parte 1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4beR8srFZ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAwdmkRouTE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwM1WwL_d2c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3NVdOobluw


----------



## Arepa (18 Nov 2018)

Los Chavistas tambien lloran:


----------



## Arepa (18 Nov 2018)

#18Nov 2:50 pm #CaosEnServicios Así están las calles en la Parroquia La Vega en #Caracas. Tienes derecho a un servicio adecuado de recolección de desechos sólidos
Twitter


----------



## Arepa (18 Nov 2018)

El acero para bombonas se fabricaba en Sidor, en la Línea Corte Caliente 2 del Laminador, pero tiene 5 años paralizada. Ahora se importan desde China, compradas a la empresa Zhang Shan / ¿Soberanía? / #Guayana



















Twitter

---------- Post added 18-nov-2018 at 22:49 ----------

#14Nov / En el muelle de Venalum estuvo el buque "Sider Bilbao" descargando alúmina importada de EEUU y en el muelle de Bauxilum está el tanquero "Gulf Mirdif" descargando soda cáustica importada de EEUU / ¿CUÁL BLOQUEO? / #Guayana








Twitter


----------



## Arepa (19 Nov 2018)

Este miércoles sujetos armados ingresaron en la Universidad de Carabobo durante el proceso de elecciones estudiantiles que se llevaba a cabo en el campus y una bomba lacrimógena en las instalaciones afectando a los presentes.

Sujetos armados sabotearon elecciones estudiantiles en universidad de Carabobo - YouTube

---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 00:41 ----------

*FBI arrestó y allanó propiedades de Alejandro Andrade el extesorero de Chávez en Florida*







Andrade, quien también llegó a ser de las figuras más destacadas en las zonas más exclusivas de Estados Unidos -por su caballeriza de 150 ejemplares de salto ecuestre-, fue arrestado el mediodía del viernes por agentes del FBI. Los federales confiscaron sus caballos y propiedades en Wellington.

Los agentes del FBI hicieron un “raid”, con el que lograron la detención de Alejandro Andrade. Una vez capturado, fue presentado ante la jueza, Robin Rosenberg. La acusación se conocerá el lunes, cuando sea presentado con otros “boliburgueses” implicados en en el caso.

Mientras tanto, en Europa, el FBI extendió órdenes de captura a equivalentes de Andrade en España. La notificación alertó a la Unidad Central Operativa, órgano central del servicio de Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil de España. Los investigadores españoles están tras el rastro de los otros venezolanos, socios de Andrade, residentes en ese país.

Si bien es cierto, que Alejandro Andrade habría firmado un acuerdo de cooperación con la Fiscalía del Sur de Florida, esto duró hasta el 2016. Recordamos que 2017 fue acusado de “mentir o esconder información” a los investigadores federales estadounidenses.

FBI arrestó y allanó propiedades de Alejandro Andrade el extesorero de Chávez en Florida - Miami Diario


----------



## Arepa (19 Nov 2018)

Presión no, prisión...


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Nov 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> Presión no, prisión...



El proceso de descomposición del chavismo sigue en Marcha, la abstención masiva registrada en las últimas elecciones deja bien claro a todo enemigo del régimen que el chavismo no tiene el
Apoyo ni de la mitad del país. Se cierra la pinza sobre el régimen. Por un lado el pueblo, por fuera los EEUU y los vecinos. Los días de maduro y todo su sistema están contados.


----------



## Tibiazo en la boca (19 Nov 2018)

puercoesclavista dijo:


> *miseria, hambre, pobreza extrema en la narco dictadura cocalombiana
> *
> 
> [youtube]Kgp50a8xF9s[/youtube]





puercoesclavista dijo:


> *mientras tanto en la dictadura narco cocalombiana.*
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]spvbm3k_A28[/youtube]





puercoesclavista dijo:


> *la indigencia en la narco dictadura cocalombiana*
> 
> 
> [youtube]c1pZ-t5ID8M[/youtube]



A ver, puercoesclavista, eres subnormal o que? No ves que el hilo habla de Venezuela. Abre tu puto hilo de Colombia y pierdete!


----------



## Arepa (20 Nov 2018)

*Niños venezolanos llegan a Perú con desnutrición y fragilidad emocional, alerta Unicef

#MonitorDeVíctimas | Masacre en la torre Viasa: historias de siete víctimas y un sobreviviente

Reportan motín de reos en Puente Ayala por carencias de alimentos y bebidas*

---------- Post added 20-nov-2018 at 00:39 ----------

*Los exiliados
Un viaje a la frontera expone la crisis humanitaria en Venezuela*​
Por TAMARA TARACIUK BRONER​

El sistema de salud en Venezuela ha colapsado. Un equipo de @hrw_espanol y de especialistas en salud de JohnsHopkinsSPH viajó a las fronteras en Colombia y Brasil para conocer la magnitud de la crisis. Esto es lo que encontramos:

En los dos últimos años se registraron más de 7.300 casos de sarampión y más de 2.000 de difteria en Venezuela. Ello sugiere graves deficiencias en cobertura de vacunación. El gobierno Colombiano ha vacunado a más de medio millón de venezolanos en un año; el de Brasil, a más de 200/día.







Los casos sospechados y confirmados de malaria en Vzla aumentaron de 36.000 en 2009 a más de 406.000 en 2017. 

Gregory (10) cruzó a Colombia para hacer un test de malaria tras semanas con fiebre, diarrea y mareos. Pesaba el peso promedio de un niño de 7 años.







Los casos de tuberculosis aumentaron de 6.000 en 2014 a más de 10.000 en 2017.

Mariana de la Luz, de 15 años, llegó a Brasil tras meses sin tratamiento para tuberculosis, y luego de años con tratamiento incompleto. Al ingresar al hospital, estaba desnutrida y con anemia.







Vnzla es el único país considerado de ingresos medios donde muchos pacientes con VIH, como Nilsa (61) se ven obligados a suspender tratamiento por escasez generalizada de medicamentos antiretrovirales. El 87% de pacientes registrados con VIH no obtienen sus retrovirales.







Más
En 2016, en Vzla la mortalidad materna aumentó un 65% y la mortalidad infantil creció 30% en un solo año.

Ariana, de 20 años, cruzó a Colombia embarazada y con fuertes dolores de cabeza. Le diagnosticaron hipertensión con riesgo para la vida y tuvo una cesárea de emergencia.







La desnutrición está en aumento. El 80% de los hogares sufre inseguridad alimentaria y la desnutrición aguda de menores de 5 años está cruzando el límite de crisis de la OMS.

Luis Alejandro (16) llegó a Colombia pesando apenas 16 kg, luego de meses sin tratamiento para su epilepsia.


----------



## Arepa (20 Nov 2018)




----------



## Miwiz (20 Nov 2018)

Si se afianza por ley el terminar con los vehículos con combustible de petróleo, Venezuela ya no será objetivo de los buitres ultracapitalistas y les dejarán en paz. Esto no es nuevo en la historia, países con materias primas importantes explotadas hasta que no queda nada que explotar y las dejan en el olvido. Será buena noticia si se confirma, perderá una materia prima pero ganará libertad y podrá ser un país sin corralitos, bloqueos y amordazamientos que lo destruya.


----------



## Arepa (20 Nov 2018)

*Empresario chavista Raúl Gorrín acusado en EEUU de lavar millones de la corrupción
*













Una corte federal de Estados Unidos presentó el lunes cargos contra el prominente empresario chavista Raúl Gorrín, acusándole de lavar cientos de millones de dólares provenientes de la corrupción en Venezuela y de usar parte del dinero para comprar propiedades de lujo en Florida y en Nueva York.

Los cargos, que van acompañados por una orden para congelar millones de dólares en activos y propiedades en Estados Unidos, forman parte de una investigación emprendida por las autoridades federales como parte de un “enorme caso de corrupción”, que también involucra a los ex tesoreros nacionales de Venezuela, Alejandro Andrade y Claudia Díaz.

Gorrín, quien también es investigado por la fiscalía por su presunta participación en otro mega caso de corrupción, es acusado de conspirar para lavar dinero y de pagar millones de dólares en sobornos, según los documentos de la fiscalía.

El Miami Herald y el Nuevo Herald habían reportado previamente este año que las autoridades federales del sur de Florida venían trabajando en un “enorme caso” de lavado de dinero contra ex altos funcionarios venezolanos, incluyendo a algunos de los más cercanos colaboradores del ex presidente Hugo Chávez.

Acusan a Raúl Gorrín de lavado y congelan propiedades en EEUU | El Nuevo Herald

---------- Post added 20-nov-2018 at 14:45 ----------

La infanta de Padrino López (Ministro de Defensa) no la afectan las llamadas “sanciones”...Al menos está asistiendo a su rehabilitación para dejar su dependencia a algunas sustancias prohibidas













Twitter


----------



## Arepa (21 Nov 2018)

*Alejandro Andrade se declara culpable de lavado de dinero en Corte Federal de EEUU*

*Alejandro Andrade, quien fuese tesorero del difunto Hugo Chávez*, se declara culpable de lavado de dinero en Corte Federal de USA.

*En el documento legal, el demandado acuerda que cooperará plenamente con el Gobierno mediante: proporcionar información y testimonios veraces y completos, y producir documentos, registros y otra evidencia, cuando sea solicitada por el gobierno, ya sea en entrevistas, ante un gran jurado, o en cualquier juicio u otro procedimiento de la Corte. *Además, el demandado acuerda que no protegerá a ninguna persona o entidad a través de información falsa u omisión, que no lo hará implicar falsamente a cualquier persona o entidad, y que él no cometerá ningún otro delito.
*
Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (21 Nov 2018)

El comunismo en la región se mantiene gracias a la corrupción. Había sido Odebrecht el mayor caso de corrupción en la historia, hasta que los amigos de la MUD-PSUV, Raúl Gorrín y Alejandro “El Tuerto” Andrade lo superaron con $1000 millones.


----------



## stiff upper lip (21 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> el proceso de descomposicion de NarcosUnidos sigue en marcha, la abstencion masiva registrada en las ultimas elecciones del año 2016 deja bien claro a todo enemigo del regimen dictatorial narcounidense que los republicunts y democraps no tienen el apoyo ni de la mitad del pais (39.3%). se cierra la pinza sobre el regimen dictatorial narcounidense. por un lado el pueblo, por fuera China, Rusia y sus vecinos. Los dias de la dictadura narcounidense y todo su sistema estan contados.
> 
> *resultados de las elecciones presidenciales de NarcosUnidos 2016
> en relacion con toda su poblacion*




La abstención en EEUU se explica porque allí hay que registrarse personalmente para votar en el censo. Eso al final quita de en medio a mucho analfabeto funcional. De hecho allí nadie se queja ni lo ve extraño.

Sin embargo mira la reacción de tu amado líder ante la abstención:


A todos aquellos y aquellas ''APATRIDOS Y APATRIDAS, TRAIDORES Y TRAIDORAS DE LA PATRIA'' que no participaron en las ELECCIONES PRESIDENCIALES DEL 20 DE MAYO DE 2018, obedeciendo órdenes de potencias extranjeras y organismos internacionales extranjeros en contra de nuestra REVOLUCION SOBERANA, se les comunica que por el hecho de haber acatado dichas órdenes serán considerados APARIDAS Y TRAIDORES DE NUESTRA PATRIA y por consiguiente no podrán gozar de ninguno de los beneficios otorgados por la REVOLUCION, entre ellos los siguientes;




- No podrán obtener el CARNET DE LA PATRIA, más nunca, el cual será un documento indispensable para la obtención de muchos beneficios económicos, sociales y políticos,

- No podrán obtener beneficio alguno de las misiones y planes de ayuda del gonierno bolivariano, tales como vivienda, educación, seguro social, creditos solidarios, caja clap, entre otros.

- No podrán tramitar documento alguno ante los organismos del sector publico de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, tales como RIF, NIT, Apostilla de documentos legales, entre otros y se está estudiando lo relativo a la emisión y renovación de PASAPORTES Y CEDULAS DE IDENTIDAD, por ser individuos que comprometen nuestra SOBERANIA NACIONAL BOLIVARIANA.

UNA VEZ RECIBIDAS LAS LISTAS DE LOS Y LAS ABSTENCIONISTAS SE PROCEDERA DE FORMA INMEDIATA A EJECUTAR LAS MEDIDAS NECESARIAS PARA PROTEGER NUESTRA SOBERANIA Y LA PATRIA DE BOLIVAR Y DE NUESTRO COMANDANTE ETERNO HUGO RAFAEL CHAVEZ FRIAS


Se nota que al jefe no le afecta...


----------



## Arepa (21 Nov 2018)

MEGANALISIS: El (83.7%) de los venezolanos no quiere DIÁLOGO, lo que desea es que Maduro y el Chavismo se vayan ya. Tienen hambre, sin comida y medicinas. La MUD es un cascarón de traición, que actúa de espaldas al Pueblo y a favor de Maduro. Ver encuesta: ENCUESTAS MEGANALISIS EN VENEZUELA 







---------- Post added 21-nov-2018 at 22:30 ----------

Twitter







---------- Post added 21-nov-2018 at 23:11 ----------


----------



## Arepa (22 Nov 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> - No podrán obtener el CARNET DE LA PATRIA, más nunca, el cual será un documento indispensable para la obtención de muchos beneficios económicos, sociales y políticos,
> 
> -



Ojalá fuera cierto pero lamentablemente no lo es, el carnet es un eficiente método de control social.

*Como ZTE ayuda a Venezuela a implementar un control social al estilo chino*









El gigante chino de telecomunicaciones ZTE está ayudando a Venezuela a construir un sistema que supervise el comportamiento de los ciudadanos a través de una nueva tarjeta de identificación. El "carnet de la patria", que ya está siendo usado por el Gobierno para rastrear votos, preocupa a algunos.

En abril de 2008, el entonces presidente venezolano Hugo Chávez envió a funcionarios del Ministerio de Justicia a visitar a sus homólogos en el centro de tecnología chino de Shenzhen.

La misión era conocer el funcionamiento del programa nacional de documentos de identidad de China, según dijo un miembro de la delegación venezolana. Pero una vez en Shenzhen, los venezolanos se dieron cuenta de que una tarjeta podía hacer mucho más que solo identificar al dueño del documento.

La base de datos, según empleados del sistema de tarjetas y capturas de pantalla de datos de usuarios revisados ​​por Reuters, almacena detalles como cumpleaños, información familiar, empleo e ingresos, inmuebles propios, historial médico, beneficios estatales recibidos, presencia en las redes sociales, membresía de un partido político y si una persona votó.

La divulgación por parte del gobierno de la participación de ZTE se ha limitado hasta ahora a una referencia pasajera en un comunicado de prensa de febrero de 2017 que le da crédito a la compañía por ayudar a "fortalecer" la base de datos.

Expertos legales en Estados Unidos dijeron que no está claro si ZTE y otras compañías que proveen el sistema del carnet de la patria violan sanciones impuestas por Washington a altos dirigentes venezolanos al dar herramientas que los críticos creen que refuerzan la permanencia del gobierno en el poder.


*"UN INTENTO DE CONTROLARME"*

A lo largo del año pasado, Maduro instó a los ciudadanos a inscribirse y sacar la nueva tarjeta, y dijo que es esencial *"construir un nuevo poder popular en Venezuela"*. Unos 18 millones de personas -más de la mitad de la población- ya lo han hecho, según cifras del gobierno.

*"Con este carnet vamos a hacer todo de ahora en adelante"*, dijo Maduro por la televisión estatal en diciembre pasado.

Para alentar su adopción, el gobierno ha dado premios en efectivo a los titulares de los carnet por desempeñar tareas cívicas, como reunir a los votantes.

También ha otorgado pagos únicos, como a las mamás inscritas en el sistema, a quienes dio un bono por el Día de la Madre de aproximadamente dos dólares. El pago, en mayo pasado, era equivalente a casi un salario mínimo mensual, que alcanza para comprar un cartón de huevos al ritmo actual de la inflación.

Maduro además está tomando medidas para forzar la adopción de la tarjeta.

El gobierno ahora dice que los venezolanos necesitan el carnet para recibir beneficios que incluyen medicamentos, pensiones, canastas de alimentos y combustible subsidiado.

En agosto, los jubilados protestaron frente a las oficinas principales del instituto nacional de seguridad social y se quejaron de que la regla de exigir el carnet de la patria para cobrar su dinero limitaba el acceso a pensiones ganadas con esfuerzo.

Benito Urrea, un diabético de 76 años, dijo a Reuters que una médica estatal le negó recientemente una receta de insulina y lo acusó de ser miembro de la "derecha" porque no se había inscrito en el sistema del carnet. Como muchos venezolanos, sobre todo aquellos que se oponen al gobierno de Maduro, Urrea ve la tarjeta con sospecha.

*"Lo sentí como un intento de persuadirme, comprarme, por mis necesidades"*, dijo Urrea en su departamento de Caracas.

Reuters no pudo ponerse en contacto con la doctora.



Leer Más

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 11:57 ----------

El escándalo más grande de corrupción venezolano no es nombrado en sus medios, tampoco es tocado por el régimen y muy pocos políticos opositores han dado declaraciones al respecto. Eso te habla de la magnitud de los implicados en ese acto de corrupción.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 11:59 ----------

En este guacal mandaron los cubanos a Alí Rodríguez Araque, el que les dio millones que birló al pueblo venezolano... De vaina y lo mandan en una bolsa negra...


----------



## Arepa (23 Nov 2018)

La foto del WSJ es en las cercanías de la comunidad de Kamarata a pocos kilómetros del Auyan-tepui, Parque Nacional Canaima, reserva protegida por las leyes venezolanas y por la UNESCO. La criminal fiebre del oro alentada por Maduro convertirá a la nación en un desierto.







Twitter


Este es el Auyan-Tepui, de su cima de desprende el Salto Angel:


----------



## Arepa (23 Nov 2018)

Maduro decretó el inicio de la Navidad, las oficinas publicas están decoradas de navidad (pero sin símbolos imperialistas) y suena la música tradicional de a todo volumen, muchas de las oficinas suelen estar vacías, musica solo para los pocos empleados que no han renunciado.
Este vídeo es del aeropuerto de Maiquetía, el principal Aeropuerto del Venezuela, el equivalente al Adolfo Suárez de Barajas, suena música en vivo ante un público inexistente.

Navidad en el Aeropuerto Internacional de Maiquetía Venezuela #venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (23 Nov 2018)

*Caso Alejandro Andrade: Hugo Chávez Frías el mayor corrupto de Venezuela*

Alejandro Andrade Cedeño fue Edecán de Hugo Chávez Frías, Presidente de la oficina del Tesoro Venezolano desde 2007 hasta 2010,también fue Presidente del Banco Nacional de Desarrollo Económico de Venezuela, se declaró Culpable en USA, en una corte del Estado de Florida, por conspiración para el lavado de dinero (1.000,00 de dólares).
Nos enteramos 11 meses después que se declaró culpable el 22/12/2017, en arresto domiciliario. Dictarán sentencia el 27/11/2018.

Ayer 22/11/2018 Tarek William Saab el Fiscal de la ANC (que sirve a la Dictadura) anunció que iniciaría una investigación contra Andrade por por peculado doloso propio, legitimación de capitales y concierto de funcionario con contratista y solicita la extradición de Andrade.

Esta es la prueba sin duda, total irrebatible de que Hugo Chávez Frías fue el mayor corrupto de la historia de Venezuela

Tareck con la denuncia legitimiza y legaliza la declaratoria de culpabilidad de USA y deja claro que Hugo Chávez fue un ladrón, la dictadura acepta la corrupción durante el gobierno de Chávez.

En los documentos desclasificados de la investigación, se señala al Señor Raul Gorrin pagó un soborno por 1.000 millones de dólares.
Gorrin es el dueño del canal chavista (que finge ser de falsa oposición) Globovisión*.

Cuando publiquen la red de personas que obtuvieron dinero de Raúl Gorrín Venezuela entera va a temblar, en ella están involucrados, políticos, artistas, misses, deportistas, artistas, periodistas, influencers de redes sociales, etc, etc.

#Microbeta #Ventilador1 #22nov - YouTube



*Globovisión fue una vez un canal altamente opositor, pero fue vendido por su dueño producto de presiones.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2018 at 16:01 ----------

RUMBO AL COLAPSO TOTAL DE LOS SERVICIOS Vecinos trancan la redoma de la India en Montalban Caracas en protesta por el colapso de los servicios Sin agua sin luz sin gas y la basura amontonada sin ser recogida.


----------



## Arepa (23 Nov 2018)

"Genocidas C.A."

[Hilo]

Pongamos la situación en perspectiva:

Alejandro Andrade recibió de Gorrín Mil millones de US$
-$1000.000.000.000-

Una SOLA persona recibió tal monto de Gorrin. Aunado a todos negocio sórdido de Gorrin, Imagínense toda lo que pasó por manos de él.







2- Esto hace a Gorrin la persona más RICA del planeta cuyo capital haya sido generado por Corrupción y que no haya sido Mandatario o jefe de Estado.

Su entramado de influencias va desde el Chavismo Duro hasta la oposición "negociante" de salidas "Demócratica$"







3- La riqueza dilapidada entre Jerarcas actuales, anteriores y Familiares directos e indirectos de Chávez y Maduro es una cifra aberrante y de laberíntica cuantía.

El saqueo sistemático a la Nación buscó controlar toda forma posible de Generación de ingresos del país.

4- Adicionalmente, explotación de recursos minerales (oro, diamantes, coltan...) Han provisto al Chavismo de recursos adicionales por no menos de 10 billones de Dólares, involucrando a operadores secundarios y terciarios como China, Turquía y Sudáfrica.

5- Asi el Chavismo aplica una política de "Tierra Arrasada" y está también haciendo otro holocausto en la nación:

El Ecocidio al extraer cada mineral posible que les produzca dividendos para las arcas del NarcoRegimen.

La Destrucción del Chavismo es total y serial.







6- Si adicionalmente a la apropiación de ingresos petroleros, fiscales y minerales se le añade ganancias del Narcotráfico, se pudiese asegurar que el Chavismo ha manejado a su discreción no menos de mil billones de Dólares en casi 20 años.

(U$ 1.000.000.000.000.000)

7- El caso de Odebretch, anteriormente fue calificado como el caso más importante de Corrupción en el Hemisferio Occidental.

Su total -comprobado hasta los momentos- es $ 840 millones.

(De los cuales fueron dejados $ 98 millones en Venezuela)







8- Por poner otro ejemplo: 

Los Nazis al cambio de 1945 saquearon en Europa aproximadamente 200 billones.

La Revolución Chavista saqueó de las arcas de la nación más de $ 700 billones (sólo por ingreso petrolero)







9- Habiendo analizado cifras preliminares (porque de hecho serían eventualmente mayores)...

¿Es MEDIANAMENTE creíble que el Chavismo saldría por los votos cuando ha hecho la MAYOR dilapidación de un erario público en la HISTORIA?

10- Cada Venezolano que muere de hambre en la calle, que muere por falta de medicinas, cada Venezolano que vive en indigencia, cada Venezolano que busca de comer entre la Basura, cada Venezolano que muere en un Hospital por falta de insumos es una víctima directa del GENOCIDIO.

11- Cada Dólar que fue parar a cuentas de jerarcas, la Nomenklatura y el Apparatchick de Chavez y Maduro, -incluyendo sus familiares- y no estuvo destinado al bienestar social de la nación debe ser considerado un causal del Holocausto en Cámara Lenta que sufre Venezuela.

12- Eso convierte al Chavismo en Asesinos Seriales al implementar el Hambre, la miseria, el Caos, la delincuencia y el quiebre económico en forma deliberada como mecanismo de control social.

No sólo como Corruptos deberán enfrentar a la justicia, sino como GENOCIDAS.

13-¿Es remotamente plausible negociar con Genocidas su permanencia en el poder o su presencia en una "Transición" democrática?

El Chavismo tiene como objetivo final la dominacion hegemónica no sólo de la Población sino el espacio Físico que llamamos país (con TODOS sus recursos)

14- La base de reconciliación nacional tras este Genocidio y Holocausto a nuestro Gentilicio, a la nación, a los valores democráticos y al futuro no puede contemplar a actores, artífices, operadores directos e indirectos del Chavismo, quienes son cabezas de la misma hidra.

Twitter

---------- Post added 23-nov-2018 at 16:44 ----------

Desde Junio la Admon. Trump ha trabajado en bajar precios del petróleo junto Arabia Saudita para aumentar presión sobre Irán y Venezuela.

Esta forma de intervención permite no hacer embargo petrolero a Venezuela pero va asfixiando sostenidamente al Narcorégimen económicamente.


----------



## Arepa (23 Nov 2018)




----------



## Arepa (24 Nov 2018)

La gente del resto del mundo viendo que comprar por las ofertas en Black Friday y nosotros bueno, raspando las tarjetas de crédito para comprar un pollo.
Socialismo es muerte capitalismo es vida.


----------



## stiff upper lip (24 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿te refieres a este fake news?*
> fuente



Y esto qué?


Maduro presumió de haber logrado el 68% de los votos. Pero no habló de que en realidad logró el 30% del censo. Sin duda fue el más votado, pero los números son los de la victoria más pírrica del chavismo en 20 años.
Consiguió 6.190.612 votos, muchos menos de los 10 millones que había prometido. 
Esta baja participación es un éxito para aquella parte de la oposición que llamó a no participar por considerar que no se daban las condiciones para un proceso justo.
"La oposición institucional puede cobrar que fue exitosa porque deslegitima la elección", dijo a BBC Mundo el analista y encuestador Luis Vicente León.
"La farsa fue derrotada por la ausencia del pueblo", expresó Juan Pablo Guanipa, representante del Frente Amplio Venezuela Libre, que pidió la abstención y celebró lo que calificó como "desobediencia masiva".

Elecciones en Venezuela: qué dice la alta abstención sobre las presidenciales en las que fue reelecto Nicolás Maduro - BBC News Mundo

El resto del artículo es igual de jugoso, toda la comunidad internacional da por deslegitimado al regimen de Maduro. Y también el pueblo venezolano, que ahora se sabe fuerte, se sabe que hay menos chavistas que aquellos que no lo son.



Esto no es estados unidos amigos. El regimen chavista está muerto y lo sabe, solo le queda fingir.


----------



## Arepa (25 Nov 2018)

Señores por favor vean los casos tan desgarradores de pobreza, hambre y enfermedad que trata esta fundación en Venezuela:

Fundación Mano de Dios (@manodediosve)


----------



## stiff upper lip (25 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿como que "y esto que"?
> te estoy mostrando que el copy&paste que hicistes es de un fake news
> ¿o ahora te vas a hacer el loco despues que la cagastes?*
> 
> ...



Naturalmente, yo no niego la legalidad del actual gobierno de Maduro, según la ley venezolana así es.

Pero hablemos de la legitimidad que es algo distinto, las cifras están muy claras no intente negarlas. Del total del censo electoral solo el 46% ha participado en las elecciones organizadas por el régimen. Ha habido campaña a favor de la abstención y se ha pasado del 79% de participación en las Anteriores al 46%. 

No se da usted cuenta señor de que a día de hoy hay menos chavistas en Venezuela que no chavistas? Si me doy cuenta yo que vivo a miles de kilómetros y no tengo ninguna relación ni interés económico en con su país..Qué cree usted que pensarán los que allí viven? Y los enemigos externos de su régimen? Fijese usted en que yo considero chavistas a todos los que votan, porque se entiende que están de acuerdo con el sistema y por eso participan, aunque voten a la oposición.

Cree usted que el régimen chavista puede durar mucho más con esas cifras de aprobación ciudadana? El reloj está en marcha.

En cuanto a ese supuesto comunicado, si es una noticia falsa no lo sé, yo lo saqué de un blog pro-chavista, o sea que también han engañado a algunos de ustedes, o más probablemente algunos de ustedes se han sentido identificados con la idea..


----------



## Arepa (25 Nov 2018)

*Ante el Financiamiento de Odebretch a Capriles hay 3 situaciones relevantes:*

1- Capriles sabía de las extorsiones, sobornos y tráfico de Influencias no solo en Venezuela sino en toda la región.

2- De Acuerdo a testimonios del Senado Brasileño y declaraciones en tribunales de Brasil de Azevedo, el mismo Capriles le aseguró que de ganar él, su gobierno no tomaría ningún tipo de acciones contra Odebretch por su financiamiento y sobornos al Chavismo.
(El Representante DIRECTO de Odebretch (Euzenando Azevedo) se reunió 3 veces con Capriles cuando era Gobernador. Benito Rodríguez (Representante de Capriles) se reunió con ellos y finiquitó método de las transferencias a través del exterior.)

3- Pese a que Ley de Financiamiento de Partidos Políticos en Venezuela no le prohibía a Capriles recibir dichos fondos como privados de acuerdo a su Artículo No. 67, se establece un argumento de solvencia moral e integridad al recibir dinero de una fábrica masiva de Corrupción.







---------- Post added 25-nov-2018 at 12:46 ----------

Una labor de amor:

*18/11/2017:*
Se llama Nancy Gómez tiene 8 años pesa 14 kilos esta en el hospital de Guaiparo de San Feliz. Por favor pedimos hacer llegar a su Sra madre Nacy Gómez en el mismo hospital. Vitaminas, suplementos alimenticios, leche y cualquier apoyo para darle vida a esta niña.







Twitter

Mirenla ahora, foto del 22/11/2018:







Twitter


----------



## stiff upper lip (25 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *la oposicion no solo hizo una campaña de abstencion
> tambien amenazo de muerte a los que salieran de sus casa a votar,
> destruyeron varios centros de votacion, ecetera
> por eso la participacion del 46.07%
> ...



No, si la gente no vota, es problema del régimen chavista, que se queda sin legitimidad. Aunque usted lo niegue. Si las cifras que pone son ciertas sus vecinos no están mucho mejor. Pero es natural, Hispano América es un lodazal de corrupción, falsas democracias y el pueblo hasta los cojones. 

España no está mejor, lo que pasa es que aquí todavía no ha llegado el hambre a esos niveles y mis conciudadanos son duros de Mollera. Pero todo llegará, incluidas las cifras de abstención.

Vayan preparando los helicópteros, porque un día llegará el día de la soga.


----------



## Arepa (25 Nov 2018)

*Interesantísimo diagnóstico económico sobre la crisis venezolana. Debate sobre pistas y soluciones. *

Conferencia 'El colapso económico de Venezuela: análisis y soluciones', a cargo de José Manuel Puente, profesor titular del Instituto de Estudios Superiores de Administración (IESA)

El colapso econo


----------



## cripton36 (25 Nov 2018)

ahora si , el forista PUEBLO CHAVISTA demuestra que es un chusma tal como todos los chavista, degenerados herederos de CHAVITO-PAJARITO.
trata de defender , lo indefendible y cree como toda la chusma chavista, que DEMOCRACIA SIGNIFICA SUFRAGIO UNIVERSAL.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## stiff upper lip (25 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *con las cifras gane la discusion sobre la legitimidad
> 
> en españa hay españoles que no votan
> porque no les gusta el regimen monarquico nazi franquista dictatorial
> ...



Usted no ha ganado nada, los gobiernos de Chile y Colombia con esas cifras tampoco son legítimos, indican hastío y desencanto de la población. Pero si el pueblo no se levanta, entonces no pasa nada.


----------



## Arepa (25 Nov 2018)

*ELN y disidencias toman Venezuela*

La Guerrilla del ELN y la disidencia de las FARC están reagrupándose y utilizando el territorio venezolano con el apoyo de Nicolás Maduro para controlar la minería ilegal. 

ELN y disidencias toman Venezuela - Testigo Directo HD - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (25 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *listo
> con las cifras gane la discusion sobre la legitimidad
> 
> en españa hay españoles que no votan
> ...



claro, sin la definicion de google, te quedas SIN DEFINICION. o mas bien no tienes ninguna.
la DEMOCRACIA ES MUCHISIMO MAS QUE SUFRAGIO UNIVERSAL O ELECCIONES CHAVISTAS
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (26 Nov 2018)

*
“Hay una orden de captura contra Gorrín y pasó al estatus de fugitivo”*
La periodista de investigación Maibor Petit habló en el programa La Tarde sobre los actos de corrupción cometidos por el dueño del canal de televisión venezolano Globovisión, Raúl Gorrín. ¿Nadie sabía de sus actos delictivos? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZqYZ3OHcTU






*Estas son las propiedades que confiscaron a Raúl Gorrín en EE. UU.*

La Justicia estadounidense acusó al dueño y presidente del canal venezolano Globovisión, Raúl Gorrín, de sobornos y blanqueó de dólares en una trama multimillonaria que involucra a otros dos venezolanos. Gorrín, de 50 años, enfrenta nueve cargos de lavado de dinero, uno de conspiración para violar la Ley de Prácticas Corruptas en el Extranjero y otro de conspiración para cometer lavado de dinero, reseñó EFE. 

Estas son las propiedades que confiscaron a Raúl Gorrín en EE. UU. - YouTube


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *si gane
> otra vaina es que ahora te hagas el loco
> y salgas con que chile y colombia tampoco son legitimos
> 
> ...





Tú me has preguntado, yo soy fiel a mis premisas, si un regimen se mantiene en el poder con solo la aprobación de menos de la mitad de la población está deslegitimado. Chile y Colombia también las cumplen.


Ni bloqueo, ni sanciones ni intervención militar, es el pueblo Colombiano, el chileno, y el venezolano el que tiene que alzarse y derrocar a sus regímenes, a los que ya no quieren. De forma pacífica.


Por supuesto si el gobierno utiliza la fuerza contra manifestantes pacíficos y empieza a cargarse gente, nos encontraremos frente a un gobierno dictatorial, entonces intervención militar SÍ.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2018 at 11:19 ----------




pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿y quien esta diciendo que "democracia" es solo "elecciones"?
> para eso he puesto las definiciones
> 
> en wikipedia hay mas:*
> ...




Si democracia es el gobierno del pueblo, entonces en Venezuela el pueblo ha hablado, un 54%, más de la mitad ya no cree en el regimen chavista (aunque te joda)


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *perfecto
> que la UE empiece aplicando sanciones y bloqueos contra Chile y Colombia*
> 
> 
> ...




Muy bien dicho, has descrito perfectamente la realidad, eso es lo que muchos queremos para España, la ruptura definitiva con el franquismo, y una nueva constitución democrática, hecha por el pueblo, y no por unas cortes ordinarias del gobierno de un dictador. A ver si Venezuela que va más avanzada (la abstención ya la tiene) nos marca el camino.


----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2018)

2:41 PM. CARACAS. El Valle. En la Intercomunal, frente a la cancha de usos múltiples, antisociales lanzan granada a la alcabala de la PNB. Saldo: Un policía resulta gravemente herido y dos antisociales heridos.


----------



## Arepa (28 Nov 2018)

Juliococo, [27.11.18 19:22]
Buenas noches.

⚖ Hoy #27nov A los 26 años de la segunda asonada golpista, al Teniente Alejandro Andrade, ex Edecán de Hugo Chávez Frías, ex Presidente del Fondo Único Social, ex Presidente del Bandes y ex Tesorero de la República le dictaron sentencia en un tribunal de Florida - EEUU donde se declaró culpable el año pasado de lavado de dinero.

⚖ Se le dictó sentencia de 10 años, permanecerá en su casa por 3 meses durante los cuales -señaló su abogado- seguirá colaborando con el Departamento de Justicia en las investigaciones de los casos de legitimación de capitales y corrupción de venezolanos que conforman una inmensa red de lavado de dinero.

Cabe destacar que Andrade, como parte de sus colaboraciones- señaló a Raúl Gorrín, dueño y presidente del canal Globovisión, de haber dado comisiones por la suma de 1.000.000.000 millones de dólares para lavar dinero corrupto.

Todo indica que Andrade ha dado muchas informaciones a las autoridades e investigadores de estos casos y que seguirá revelando nombres y procesos corruptos para obtener aún más benevolencia en su condena.

Con esto queda claro el esquema medularmente corrupto de ese sistema y la responsabilidad directa de Hugo Chávez en todo este desfalco a nuestro país y, del mismo modo, nos da a entender que las redes de corrupción no son patrimonio exclusivo del chavismo. Ya comienzan a publicarse nombres de políticos, encuestadores, analistas, peroodistas y artistas que de una u otra forma se beneficiaron de estas redes de corrupción.

⏳ No me queda duda que las autoridades de EEUU seguirán avanzando contra los corruptos venezolanos, tampoco dudo que entre los implicados se estarán denunciando unos con otros; algunos para buscar negociar con la justicia estadounidense, otros por huir del problema señalando a otros.

Todo esto me gusta, ya vamos entiendiendo los motivos de diálogos y negociaciones para que el chavismo no desaloje el poder; las pruebas van saliendo. Yo... al verlos a ellos -con mi conciencia y cuentas bancarias limpias- sé que la justicia se acerca y posiblemente el final.

Julio Jiménez Gédler
@Juliococo

Acá estas palabras en facebook, por favor dale y comparte:

ðŸ—“ #27nov A los 26 aÃ±os de la segunda... - Julio CÃ©sar JimÃ©nez GÃ©dler | Facebook


----------



## Miwiz (28 Nov 2018)

Cuando Arabia Saudí y EEUU, previo acuerdo, acaben por robar todo el petroleo de Yemen, el siguiente paso será meterse en Venezuela a seguir robando. ¿Seréis cómplices y os dejaréis llevar?

En unos años a llorar, esto ya le ha pasado a muchos países, la historia del negocio siempre es igual, en Venezuela se repite identicamente, tontos quienes se dejan engañar.


----------



## Arepa (28 Nov 2018)

El hijo del que me metieron preso por los mil millones de dólares, es aristócrata gracias a nuestro dinero:


----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2018)




----------



## cripton36 (29 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Cuando Arabia Saudí y EEUU, previo acuerdo, acaben por robar todo el petroleo de Yemen, el siguiente paso será meterse en Venezuela a seguir robando. ¿Seréis cómplices y os dejaréis llevar?
> 
> En unos años a llorar, esto ya le ha pasado a muchos países, la historia del negocio siempre es igual, en Venezuela se repite identicamente, tontos quienes se dejan engañar.



cuando arabia saudita y eeuu lleguen a Venezuela, ya no Habra absolutamente nada que robar, que no se hayan robado los degenerados chavistas de izquierda.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2018)

Las colas por combustible en San Cristóbal siguen siendo interminables, en medio de una crisis de servicios públicos en el Táchira por la que nadie responde.
Los apagones de este miércoles colapsaron aún más el servicio


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2018)

*En 7 de cada 10 hospitales falla el suministro de agua*


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2018)




----------



## cripton36 (1 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Mas venezolanos retornan a Venezuela gracias al plan "Vuelta a la Patria"*



claro, los tercermundistas son masoquistas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2018)

Fuente:
Les voy a contar algo bonito:
En la uni (UCAB) nos enteramos que hay un profe que a duras penas está haciendo una comida al día, y entre sus 6 salones nos organizamos para llevarle comida y tenga al menos durante Navidad. Así quedó la caja luego de recolectar en el primer salón:






Actualización: Así de llena quedó la maleta del carro que le dio la cola hasta su casa al final del día.












---------- Post added 01-dic-2018 at 23:19 ----------

Un episodio más en la tragedia Venezolana #Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2018)

Esto es el pan de cada dia por aquí:







---------- Post added 03-dic-2018 at 23:05 ----------

Murió arrollado Waldemar Núñez, abogado del caso del estudiante de la Unimet Juan Pablo Pernalete, asesinado en abril de 2017 por impacto de bomba lacrimógena disparada contra su pecho por funcionario de la Guardia Nacional. QEPD. 







Vea los últimos minutos de vida de Juan Pernalete - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (4 Dic 2018)

*De la nacionalización a la piratización de los servicios*







En Venezuela, reponer un tramo de cable robado, sustituir algún aparato o simplemente solventar una falla, se puede resolver con dólares, bolívares soberanos y también con comida, dependiendo de la zona donde ocurra la eventualidad

“Ya llevamos 96 horas sin luz en la calle Las Acacias de La Florida.
¡Y pinta para largo! Cuando pienso en la cantidad de millones de dólares que se robaron en las supuestas inversiones eléctricas y veo las penurias que pasamos millones de venezolanos provoca mentar madre sin contemplación. En la 4ta República cuando se dañaba un transformador eléctrico a las 2 horas llegaba un camión de la electricidad y lo cambiaba de inmediato. En la 5ta República, a los 2 días llega el camión, se lleva el transformador, luego aparece un empleado y pide plata para arreglarlo.

Buenos días a Todos”.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (7 Dic 2018)

De nada sirvieron las advertencias


----------



## cripton36 (7 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *mientras tanto en la narco dictadura de macrisis
> 
> sin bloqueos, sin sanciones
> sin guerra mediatica, economica, financiera
> ...



porque son tercermundistas como tu Venezuela y no saben implementar el Sistema de produccion capitalista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Linda222 (7 Dic 2018)

Es muy triste y lamentable la situación que atravesamos actualmente los Venezolanos


----------



## Arepa (7 Dic 2018)

Salir de tu casa en Venezuela es una ruleta rusa, a cualquier hora del día te la juegas. Viajar de noche por carretera es suicida, 
de luto el equipo de Béisbol, Los Cardenales de Lara mataron a Luis Balbuena y José Castillo , unos criminales colocaron piedras en el camino en San Felipe cuando venían de Caracas, después del juego y Carlos Rivero lesionado que tristeza en la familia larense 

*El hampa de carretera causó la tragedia donde fallecieron los peloteros de cardenales de Lara José castillo y Luis Valbuena*







Venezuela vive a oscuras literalmente:







---------- Post added 07-dic-2018 at 12:07 ----------

Maduro ofrece un pernil y tres euros a los que lo voten en las elecciones municipales del domingo



La verdad,* en las calles ni en las redes se está hablando de la simulación electoral del domingo*. No se ve campaña electoral, ni del PSUV ni se los seudo opositores. Por eso ni lo había comentado, pero... 

Me sorprende el desespero de operadores político y mediáticos en este tema.

Ni siquiera los mismos candidatos -que nadie sabe quienes son- están fajados buscando votos. Son los “Analistas”, periodistas y uno que otra voz influyente en las redes que andan con el tema. 

Más allá de los intereses y las estrategias, a la gente ¡NO LE IMPORTA!

A los ciudadanos les importa una elección si el resultado impacta en sus vidas. Independientemente que las elecciones de concejales son las de menos impacto, es un hecho asumido por la sociedad que en este sistema las elecciones no cambian nada para bien. 

Esta vez, los que desean participar en esta simulación electoral no pueden decir que hubo “Campaña abstencionista”. La mejor campaña es la misma crisis que nos carcome y destroza los cimientos de la sociedad. Vivimos un diciembre oscuro. 

*El sistema no le funciona al ciudadano.*

En este contexto social que trasciende lo político, para movilizar a la gente a una elección solo sería posible si un liderazgo referenciado y legitimado por una mayoría social convocara a votar. 

Señores pro voto, no nos culpen, su liderazgo es casi inexistente por su propia culpa.

*Por otro lado, ya sabemos lo que va a ocurrir el domingo: 

1.- Cifras falsas de participación y resultados.

2.- Adjudicación de cargos negociados para participaciones mínimas para que no se vea el descaro.

3.- Adjudicados reconociendo la constituyente.
*
Obviamente, yo no voy a votar; pudiera hacer y publicar una tesis política de eso, pero, en realidad... Qué fastidio. 

La gran mayoría no va a apoyar esa sinvergüezura y me fastidia debatir con los que -ingenua o maquiavélicamente- quieren que la gente vote.

â€ªLa verdad, en las calles ni en las... - Julio CÃ©sar JimÃ©nez GÃ©dler | Facebook


----------



## cripton36 (7 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *mientras tanto en la narco dictadura de macrisis
> 
> sin bloqueos, sin sanciones
> sin guerra mediatica, economica, financiera
> ...



eso solo ocurre en cualquier Sistema de produccion CLASISTA, especificamente en el CAPITALISMO. no te rias, que tu vecuba Tambien es CAPITALISTA. de estado en dictadura, pero capitalista al fin.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (7 Dic 2018)

Los “hijos de Chávez” estas escorias con caras de niños, son a los que les inocularon que la vida de otros valen poco o nada, tanto así que las arrebatan por un celular o un par de franelas. Estos son 2 de los detenidos por el asesinato de Valbuena y Castillo 













---------- Post added 07-dic-2018 at 23:57 ----------

Lo sucedido a peloteros Valbuena y Castillo no sucede a políticos de la tiranía Narco Castro comunista, ellos viajan en helicópteros y si lo hacen por carreteras es con 10 escoltas y tres camionetas blindadas.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2018 at 00:17 ----------

Venezolanos aseguran que no votarán en las municipales de este domingo por "fraudulentas" - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

VOTO=CLAP

Este es el Jardín de Infancia María Nava de Jiménez en el municipio Santa Rita #Zulia #Venezuela #9Dic Un Voto, una Bolsa Clap. Y esa es sólo una de las denuncias que llegan. Imágenes cortesía.















Twitter


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

#9D Cuando son las 11:05 así se encuentra Centro de Votación escuela Bolívar sector barrio Bolívar parroquia alto los godos, se caracterizaba por ser un centro rojo rojito.... #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral 






Twitter

*En Barinas, la cuna de chavismo, no salieron a votar este #9Dic (fotos)

Desconfianza en el voto, inhabilitación de partidos opositores y hartazgo ante la crisis: La abstención marcará el proceso del #9Dic

Cuando las elecciones en Venezuela ya no importan

En centros de votación en Vargas no hay rastro de participación #9Dic

9:15 am Casi desiertos los centros de votación de Carabobo #9Dic

Esos centros de votación pelaaaaaados en Cojedes… Nadie salió de sus casas #9Dic

8:50 am En Aragua ni el pernil hace milagros para que la gente salga a votar #9Dic

Las calles solitarias… En Mérida no salió nadie a la supuesta “fiesta electoral” este #9Dic (FOTOS)

Vacíos: Así amanecieron los centros de votación este #9Dic (7:00 am)

---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 16:23 ----------

#VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral || Escuela técnica Rómulo Gallego de San Felipe #YARACUY con poca participación electoral y el punto rojo está dentro del perímetro #9Dic - #AHORA 11:17 AM













https://twitter.com/movinotinto/status/1071786275781439488

---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 16:24 ----------

Así se encuentra el centro de votación Francisco de Paula Reina de Colón, municipio Ayacucho del estado Táchira, completamente desolado.

#VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral 






---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 16:30 ----------




















---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 16:40 ----------

Hoy #09Dic los Maturineses se quedaron en sus casas, no convalidan una farsa electoral que lo único que hace es legitimar a un régimen tramposo y que utiliza y manipula el voto de los venezolanos. #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral #Maturín













https://twitter.com/JoseAMendozaPJ/status/1071788844247334917

---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 16:42 ----------

11:30 am Continúa la soledad en los centros electorales de la ciudad de Barinas y en Sabaneta de Barinas tierra del Galáctico. Ausencia total de electores. #Barinas #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral 

























https://twitter.com/peruchocastillo/status/1071791434624315397

---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 16:45 ----------

#9Dic en la urbanización la Beatriz de Valera #Trujillo, así se encuentra a esta hora la escuela de niños especiales. #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral




*


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

Así luce la U.E. Clarita de Alayon de la capital #LosTeques sector Carretera Vieja nuestro pueblo de #Guaicaipuro y #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral 







---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 17:20 ----------

Asi se "gobierna" en Venezuela, con leyes socialista y por decreto, pueden verlo aquí







---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 17:26 ----------

Los funcionarios públicos, miembros del psuv y demás personas que son beneficiarios de programas sociales tienen/son obligados a ir a votar, así como los enchufados que estén el el país ($$$) y por supuesto habrá uno que otro que vote por convicción real:


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

Centro de Votación Débora Medina, el de mayor cantidad de electores en el municipio Ayacucho del estado Táchira.
Participación prácticamente nula.
#VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral 






---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 18:16 ----------

11:55 am. Centros de votación en #Maracaibo continúan vacíos. El pueblo claramente le dice a la dictadura que no avalan su fraude. #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

_"Los centros de votación no cerrarán mientras haya votantes en la cola"_. Escuela Lucrecia García Av. 20 esquina calle 19, en pleno centro de Barquisimeto. 01:30 pm.


----------



## cripton36 (9 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *mientras tanto en la narco dictadura cocalombiana.
> todos los dias asesinan al menos a un lider social, un lider campesino, ecetera.
> esta ves le toco a un lider indigena.*



eso no limpia la kaka de tu Venezuela chavista-pajarita
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

Los centros electorales con mayor cantidad de electores del Municipio #Tinaco #cojedes desolados. El pueblo dice de esta manera ya basta de tanto abuso de poder #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral


----------



## cripton36 (9 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


>



envidias la DEMOCRACIA COLOMBIANA?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

#9Dic Así lucen a esta hora los centros de votación de TUCUPITA #DeltaAmacuro vamos a ver con que cifras nos va a venir el CNE, cuando los resultados están a la vista los deltano y toda #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral 



















---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 21:50 ----------

#9D || #VzlaRechazaFarsaElectoral Núcleo de la UCLA Dr. Agustín de la Torre. Municipio Torres, estado Lara.






---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 21:51 ----------

Hasta los ilegales puntos rojos están vacíos en estas elecciones 2018

Twitter


----------



## cripton36 (9 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


>



parece hijo de el libertad esclavista SIMON BOLIVAR , de el que marx dijera; EL PAYASO NAPOLEONICO DE LAS AMERICAS
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

*De los 12 países documentados en los que Odebretch admite el pago de sobornos por 788 millones $ Venezuela es el único en que no hay proceso penal ni detenidos...
*


----------



## cripton36 (9 Dic 2018)

Arepa dijo:


> *De los 12 países documentados en los que Odebretch admite el pago de sobornos por 788 millones $ Venezuela es el único en que no hay proceso penal ni detenidos...
> *



porque en los paises socialistas-leninistas NO HAY LEGALIDAD. son bandidos capitalistas burgueses al margen de la ley.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2018)

---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 23:10 ----------

Súmate (4pm): Con info de 1.009 observadores en 782 centros se reporta ausencia de colas en el 74,8% de los centros, electores esperando registrar Carnet de la patria en el 45,6%, movilización de electores con bienes del Estado en 61,2% y entrega de Clap a las afueras en 24,18%


----------



## Arepa (10 Dic 2018)

*Sin novedad: Con abstención de más del 70% el Psuv “ganó” elecciones de concejales, según boletín del CNE
*

---------- Post added 10-dic-2018 at 11:08 ----------

#9dic Hoy, Venezuela expresó su silencio total ante un sistema político económico al no acudir a esta simulación electoral.

Ese silencio no debería ser interpretado como desobediencia o acto contra el sistema. Muy al contrario, de fondo, a la mayoría ciudadana no le importa.

Es imposible capitalizar y conducir el silencio electoral de hoy, quien lo pretenda es -al menos- ingenuo. Los impactos de la crisis son devastadores, agregando que la migración abona a la no participación.

Es importante poder entender el momento social más que el político.

La legalidad y legitimidad de la representatividad política es un chiste cruel para los venezolanos, una sociedad padeciendo tantos dramas no obtiene respuestas a sus problemas y necesidades dentro de la política formal. Ya la mayoría lo entendió y asumió.

Que la sociedad asuma desconectarse totalmente del sistema político formal es el entender que este mismo sistema es el causante de la crisis.

Ciertamente, lo ocurrido hoy no suma ni resta para el desplazamiento de la dictadura; pero es una expresión legítima de desconocimiento.

Las cifras reales de participación/abstención no las sabremos, el sistema es fraudulento en todas sus etapas. Sus resultados nos involucran solo por el abuso de poder, pero no son legales, ni legítimos, ni vinculantes.

Con este nuevo fraude se continúa un tema álgido:

No existen en Venezuela gobernantes legales ni legítimos en ningún cargo. Ejecutivos nacional, estadal y municipal, ahora hay que sumarle los Concejos Municipales.

Somos gobernados por la fuerza, así de simple.

Más allá del tema de las estrategias y la unidad política hay otra cosa que se devela hoy: La estructuralidad política está rota, organizaciones pro voto y las que decidieron no participar no cuentan hoy organización de base reconocible para adelantar sus políticas, sean cuales sean.

Eso incluye la maquinaria PSUV, que llegó al punto de chantajear y presionar con comida para poder movilizar; ni con eso alcanzaron sus propias metas. Del otro lado, liderazgos nacionales reconocibles -sean o no opositores reales- están igual y ya los vínculos dirigente-ciudadanos se hacen infuncionales. Ante la inexistencia de medios de comunicación masivos y no contar con organizaciones de base, el mensaje no está llegando.

Entonces, los embates de la crisis, las fracturas familiares por la migración, la escasa comunicación política, el decenso de los liderazgos abonan para que el ciudadano guarde silencio y se sienta en abandono político.

Así iniciaremos 2019, que arrancará con polémicas politicas y geopolíticas muy fuertes, mayor profundización del problema económico y con retos supremos en materia de liderazgo y movilización social.

Hay que reflexionar y afinar estrategias, este silencio no es abstención.
#9dic Hoy, Venezuela expresÃ³ su silencio... - Julio CÃ©sar JimÃ©nez GÃ©dler | Facebook

---------- Post added 10-dic-2018 at 11:32 ----------

*Lección de hoy para nosotros los venezolanos opositores:

El chavismo ha ganado siempre, no porque sean mayoría, sino porque cuenta con cómplices dentro de la oposición que nos chantajean para legitimarlos en los circos electorales.*


----------



## Arepa (11 Dic 2018)

Ahora a quien le irán a echar la culpa??
Tienen la Presidencia
Tienen las GOBERNACIONES
Tienen las ALCALDÍAS
Tienen las CONCEJALÍAS
Tienen la Asamblea Nacional COnstituyente
Tienen el Tribunal SUpremo de Justicia
Tienen PDVSA
Tienen CORPOELEC
Tienen la CANTV
Tienen el Banco Central de Venezuela
Tienen las FANB

---------- Post added 11-dic-2018 at 11:15 ----------

Los "problemas" que interesan a la falsa oposición Venezolana,
No interesa la masacre de los indígenas.
No interesa el ecocidio de Canaima
No interesa las prácticas militares rusas.
No interesa las prácticas militares Iraníes.
No interesa el nuevo convenio con Rusia.
No interesa la entrega de la minería a Erdogan







---------- Post added 11-dic-2018 at 12:01 ----------

*La mañana de este lunes #10Dic, C.A. Goodyear de Venezuela (GdV) anunció el cese definitivo de sus operaciones en el país, cerrando así su planta localizada en #Valencia, edo. #Carabobo 





*


----------



## Teniente_Dan (11 Dic 2018)

En resumen: 70% de abstención y el Sistema resiste, luego la solución no es abstenerse.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Dic 2018)

Mr Gunderson dijo:


> En resumen: 70% de abstención y el Sistema resiste, luego la solución no es abstenerse.



La abstención sola no hace nada, que se echen a la calle los venezolanos. Con un 70% de abstención el ambiente es prerevolucionario. Es el momento de echarlos.

Si salen a la calle por millones maduro huye en helicóptero.


----------



## Arepa (14 Dic 2018)

*El terrible caso de 2 niños asesinados de El Valle y su supuesta conexión con Freddy Bernal*


Dos niños (13) y (17) años fueron enterrados el 08/12/2018. Ambos murieron hace dos días durante una incursión de la Policía Bolivariana en El Valle (Hilo).

Ocho oficiales subieron ese día a La 18 de El Valle para buscar una moto que le habían robado en La Panamericana a un supuesto escolta de Freddy Bernal.

Entrando al barrio los policías tumbaron puertas en busca de la moto pero no lograron conseguirla. Justo antes de irse vieron a los niños armando un pesebre.

Dentro del grupo de funcionarios estaban dos operadores de la Fuerza de Acciones Especiales. Ellos le preguntaron a uno de los niños por la moto robada.

Resulta que el niño al que le preguntaron tenía condiciones especiales de habla. Como no pudo responder le metieron una pistola en la boca y le dispararon.

Para cubrir la retirada de sus compañeros los otros seis policías dispararon contra los demás niños. Cuatro menores de la misma familia recibieron heridas de bala frente al pesebre del barrio.

Después del tiroteo un familiar de las víctimas que también es policía pudo comunicarse con su comandante para denunciar la muerte de los niños.

Encarcelaron a todos los sospechosos pero dejaron libre al supuesto escota de Freddy Bernal. Incluso mandaron a ocultar las identidades de los uniformados en los reportes iniciales.

















Twitter


----------



## Arepa (14 Dic 2018)

*Pablo Iglesias reconoce que la situación en Venezuela es nefasta*

Iglesias reconoce la "nefasta" situación de Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (31 Dic 2018)

*Al menos 13 millones de nuevos pobres deja primer Gobierno de Maduro, según Encovi*







Más pobres. En los seis años de Gobierno del presidente Nicolás Maduro, los venezolanos sufrieron los efectos agresivos de la hiperinflación y la desaparición de alimentos y medicinas de primera necesidad en el mercado.

El hambre, personificada en los venezolanos que hurgan en la basura para alimentarse, se convirtió en la expresión más tangible del incremento de la pobreza en el país.

Según la última Encuesta Nacional de Condiciones de Vida (Encovi), en Venezuela hay 15.277.492 de habitantes pobres (calculado sobre la población estimada por el INE); es decir, 48% de hogares venezolanos.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (9 Ene 2019)

*El Chavista radical se queja que Amazon le bloqueo la cuenta, pero resulta que el es un privilegiado por que nosotros los ciudadanos de a pie no podemos comprar en amazon desde el año 2015.
Llora por que no se pudo comprar unos zapatos de 20 dolares cuando el salario mínimo en Venezuela es de 3 dolares y bajando.... las sanciones son individuales:
Twitter*

---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 22:48 ----------

*Pernil para todos: la promesa navideña que nuevamente incumplió el gobierno*







Durante el mes de diciembre, los ciudadanos denunciaron que las 20.000 toneladas de pernil ofrecidas por el presidente de la República no fueron distribuidas de forma justa, pues a muchos hogares llegó un pequeño pedazo o nada de ese ingrediente navideño

20.000 toneladas de pernil fue la cantidad que prometió el gobierno para los Comités Locales de Abastecimiento y Producción y para los trabajadores públicos y según lo acordado por los CLAP tendría un costo de 500 bolívares. Sin embargo, todo el mes de diciembre se registraron protestas y denuncias de irregularidades en la venta del tradicional alimento navideño.

Quienes laboran en el Metro de Caracas fueron engañados con la fecha de entrega, el precio y la cantidad de pernil, así lo denunció Esteban Ortiz*, trabajador del sistema en una entrevista a El Nacional Web.

“A nosotros nos dijeron el 23 de diciembre que repartirían 9.000 piezas de pernil y que cada una costaría 1.400 bolívares. Ahí ya vimos que había una irregularidad porque en todos lados los estaban vendiendo un Bs 500, máximo Bs 600”, detalló el trabajador de la empresa estatal.

*Leer Más*

*Maduro: ¡Este 2018 no vamos a fallar con el pernil, viene grande y gordote para todos los CLAP!*

"¡Este año no vamos a fallar con el pernil, viene el pernil completo, grande y gordote para todos los CLAP!", exclamó este 20 de octubre de 2018 el Presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro. "¡Vienen los juguetes para los niños y las niñas! ¡Y esta semana que viene de octubre empezamos a pagar los aguinaldos y la bonificación especial de Hogares de la Patria!", dijo en el Congreso de las Comunas.

Maduro: ¡Este 2018 no vamos a fallar con el pernil, viene grande y gordote para todos los CLAP! - YouTube



---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 22:49 ----------

Otro logro más de este régimen asesino. Una dama *se suicidó ayer en el Hospital de Valera por no poder comprar los insumos necesarios para que los médicos sacaran a su bebé fallecido de su vientre*. Por que en el hospital no había el material necesario para hacer el curetaje:

Imagenes fuertes:

https: //pbs.twimg.com/media/DwBYLgKUwAEUmTM.jpg

https: //pbs.twimg.com/media/DwBYOBFVsAADcir.jpg


----------



## Arepa (10 Ene 2019)

Juliococo, [09.01.19 21:03]
Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #9Ene

Resumen Informativo


Fracción 16 de Julio emplazó a Juan Guaidó ejercer nuevo Gobierno de transición antes del #10Ene

Cidh alertó sobre la profundización del debilitamiento del Estado de Derecho en Venezuela

Parlamento Europeo reiteró que desconocerá el nuevo mandato de Maduro

Beatriz Becerra sobre nuevo mandato de Maduro: “En el Parlamento Europeo, desconocemos lo ilegítimo”

Parlamento del Mercosur desconoce ilegítima reelección de Maduro

✅ España y Portugal no enviarán a ningún representante a la toma de posesión de Maduro

Costa Rica reiteró su compromiso con la democracia y Derechos Humanos en Nicaragua y Venezuela

Inflación del 2018 se ubicó en 1.698.488,2%, según la AN

Maduro dio 48 horas al Grupo de Lima para “rectificar” su posición


Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web Fracción 16Jul:

#PrensaDSD
@PeriodistaDSD


----------



## Arepa (10 Ene 2019)

1) El clamor desesperado en todos los estratos sociales de Venezuela, es que cuanto antes haya un cambio de gobierno. El pueblo no aguanta más, está harto y eso lo entiende el Grupo Lima. Se acabó el tiempo para seguir esperando, la mesa está servida.







MEGANÁLISIS INFORMA: El 81.3% de los venezolanos apoyaría, un gobierno de transición que se designe o constituya para sustituír al gobierno de Maduro. Esto es un clamor desesperado en todos los estratos sociales de Venezuela. No aguantan más, están hartos. CALL TRACKING TELEFÃ“NICO MEGANÃLISIS 







La Asamblea Nacional está retada por la historia, y por la falta de credibilidad que en el pueblo ella misma ha sembrado.
No acompañar el clamor de la mayoría de los Venezolanos, para que se constituya una transición a partir del 10 de enero, será su descalabro histórico.







La mayoría de los Venezolanos, NO quieren ver al frente de un proceso de transición, a los políticos tradicionales de la MUD, ni del Frente amplio, ni a Chavistas contrarios a Maduro y menos a los Militares. La estabilidad de una transición, pasa por entender al pueblo.







Una amplia mayoría de los Venezolanos, desearían que las Fuerzas Armadas Nacionales reconocieran y aceptaran, a un gobierno de Transición que sea designado para sustituir al gobierno de Maduro a partir del 10 de Enero.
El hambre y la escasez de medicinas son insoportables.







Una abrumadora mayoría de los Venezolanos, delegan en el TSJ en el exilio, la última oportunidad o posibilidad de corregir una omisión por parte de la AN, si estos últimos no crean o designan un gobierno de transición a partir del 10 de Enero.


----------



## Arepa (11 Ene 2019)

Resumen Informativo


Juan Guaidó convocó cabildo abierto para este viernes #11Ene

María Corina Machado a Juan Guaidó: “Asuma la Presidencia de la República, estaremos a su lado asumiendo las consecuencias”

EE UU reprobó la “ilegítima usurpación” de Maduro en la presidencia

‼ Mike Pence: “La juramentación del dictador Maduro es una farsa”

Mike Pompeo fijó posición ante la toma de posesión de Nicolás Maduro y la calificó como una ilegítima usurpación de poder

Unión Europea lamentó que Maduro inicie nuevo mandato tras elecciones no democráticas

✅ OEA aprobó con 19 votos a favor resolución que declara ilegítimo gobierno de Maduro

Iván Duque: “Decisión de la OEA es un llamado para cercar a la dictadura”

Mauricio Macri: “Maduro es un victimario que se victimiza”

Sebastián Piñera negó legitimidad a Nicolás Maduro e invocó ayuda de Naciones Unidas

Paraguay rompió relaciones diplomáticas con Venezuela

Hijo de Bolsonaro: “Venezuela no tiene la fuerza para liberarse internamente de Maduro”


----------



## Arepa (13 Ene 2019)

12/01/2019 Trabajadores del Hospital Clínico Universitario denunciaron que hay una falla en la zona que ocasionó el corte de luz en el centro de salud. Las plantas eléctricas no funcionan y al menos dos pacientes críticos fallecieron por esta situación







Hospital Clínico Universitario a oscuras - YouTube​


----------



## Arepa (14 Ene 2019)

*Gruseny Antonio Canelón fue uno de los 22 asesinados en el estado Lara durante las protestas contra el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro.* 
Fue herido a quemarropa por efectivos de la Guardia Nacional, el 11 de abril de 2017, y falleció dos días después. En los tribunales, reposa el expediente del caso, en el que está la orden de captura para 14 integrantes de ese cuerpo militar, que nunca fue acatada. Ellos no han sido juzgados y siguen en libertad.

A quemarropa | Voces del desamparo


----------



## Decipher (14 Ene 2019)

Ya es oficial. Venezuela es una dictadura. Ya lo era hace tiempo.


----------



## Arepa (14 Ene 2019)

Vivir en comunismo es vivir en la barbarie. Hay sectores de Venezuela donde con mano dura se debe civilizar de nuevo.
Nuestro país tiene que ser gobernado con carácter si queremos un cambio verdadero.
Twitter


#13Ene Un joven de 19 años ingresó este domingo al hospital Dr.Juan Germán Roscio proveniente de la mina Yin Yan en El Callao,al sur del estado #Bolívar. Según información policial: "al hombre le amputaron las dos manos; le cortaron la lengua y le sacaron los ojos".






Según autoridades la víctima es el soldado Leocer José Lugo Maíz perteneciente al contingente septiembre 2018,plaza del 642 BINGF. Este estaba ausente de las instalaciones desde el #28Dic (fue declarado presunto desertor el #1Ene).







---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 15:17 ----------

En la misa de la #DivinaPastora en Santa Rosa el sacerdote pide "que se acabe la pesadilla" y los fieles gritan "¡Libertad, libertad!". Curiosamente, a @Promartv le falla el audio en ese instante y se queda en silencio la transmisión.
Twitter

Monseñor Víctor Hugo Basabe en la misa de la #DivinaPastora pidió que en Venezuela "alboreen los rayos de la libertad, que nos anuncien que la pesadilla ha terminado" y los feligreses gritaron "¡Libertad libertad!". A @globovision también le falló el audio en ese preciso momento.
Twitter

---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 15:18 ----------

En la misa de la #DivinaPastora en Santa Rosa el sacerdote pide "que se acabe la pesadilla" y los fieles gritan "¡Libertad, libertad!". Curiosamente, a @Promartv le falla el audio en ese instante y se queda en silencio la transmisión.
Twitter

Monseñor Víctor Hugo Basabe en la misa de la #DivinaPastora pidió que en Venezuela "alboreen los rayos de la libertad, que nos anuncien que la pesadilla ha terminado" y los feligreses gritaron "¡Libertad libertad!". A @globovision también le falló el audio en ese preciso momento.
Twitter

---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 15:21 ----------

URGENTE:

SE REQUIERE LOS SIGUIENTES INSUMOS: kit fluidamente. y glutanil bolsa para ácido fólico. vitamina C. y nacl cvl gluconagel de calcio complejo B. trasero solución 09 destroza 5/ 10/ .y macrogotero. Su hermana al +584141579577

Necesita ser trasladado ESTADO APURE



















https://twitter.com/AbgJoangel28/status/1084651950946308096

---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 15:24 ----------


----------



## Arepa (15 Ene 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Ene 2019)

Hoy 15 de enero, hace un año, estos valientes guerreros que luchaban por la libertad de todo un país, fueron ajusticiados ante los ojos del mundo por parte del régimen sangriento de Nicolás Maduro. Los que mataron a Oscar Pérez y a sus amigos recibieron órdenes precisas de matar, así ellos se rindieran... Esos jóvenes dieron su vida por nada. Nadie los apoyó, y sus muertes quedaron impunes...






---------- Post added 15-ene-2019 at 13:19 ----------

*Deberían oir esto, es escalofriante, para pueblochavista, es poesía: *

Aura Palermo junto a Daniel Lara Farías y Federico Boccanera, del equipo de La Cabilla, analizan la planificación del Estado Chavista, y sobre todo, el “Plan De La Patria 2018-2025”, en otras palabras, lo que le viene a Venezuela: la “ruptura histórica” (violenta).

La Cabilla con Aura Palermo:

La Cabilla con Aura Palermo:

La Cabilla con Aura Palermo:

La Cabilla con Aura Palermo:

La Cabilla con Aura Palermo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY8fSIdMSjk


----------



## Teknos (15 Ene 2019)

Qué tragedia. No hay palabras. 

VOX debe hacer algo, lo que sea, para tratar de cambiar el rumbo de un país hermano. 
Es el único con los cojones necesarios para mojarse en este tema.


----------



## latinito (15 Ene 2019)

Si es lo mas terrorífico ....

!Para ayudar a alguien ; lo primero es que ese alguien quiera ayudarse a si mismo y se deje ayudar (han tenido décadas y medios ) y no se eche en brazos de progres /nacionalistas (internos y externos )!

Pero la irresponsabilidad..... lleva a lo que lleva ....


*y lo que le espera* (porque meterse en ese avispero es aún peor ;pues justificaría a los que lo han destrozado y los que se han dejado destrozar tanto dentro como fuera por irresponsables y nuevos ricos ) y sobretodo que la imposición *( no tardará mucho ) *abre los ojos al que aún no lo quiera ver y *MOSTRARÁ LO QUE HAY EN SU TERRORÍFICA DIMENSIÓN (progre/nacionalsita )* *Y LA MISERIA MORAL DE TODOS LOS QUE HAN AYUDADO A CREAR "ESO "* (por activa o por pasiva o por callarse )

*EL KARMA (y la falta de responsabilidad y sus vividores de dentro y fuera ) ES MUY JODIDO A VECES .*

LA IMPLOSIÓN NO PUEDE AGUANTAR MUCHO YA ;*SALVO QUE ACABE EN LA GRAN GUAYANA (la nada progre /nacionalista ) .


----------



## Arepa (18 Ene 2019)

En el 2010, todos aplaudieron la expropiación de Agroisleña por parte del camarada HCh, lo hizo prometiendo mejoras salariales.

Hoy, NM usa la fuerza bruta contra los empleados de Agropatria, los reprime con la PNB y colectivos por reclamar lo que antes les prometieron

*
2010:*

Chavez expropia Agroislena 03 10 2010.mp4 - YouTube


*2019:*

Noticias Venezuela 18 enero 2019.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2019 at 13:56 ----------

Aristóbulo Istúriz:
"No importa si estudiaron o no, maestros y obreros GANARÁN LO MISMO, hay jerarquía porque unos hacen más esfuerzo pero... eso no les da derecho a reclamar".


El "gobierno obrero" dice que los maestros no tienen derecho a reclamar mejoras salariales. "Ojalá ganemos todos lo mismo", dice Aristóbulo Istúriz. Eso es el comunismo, todos igualados hacia abajo.


MINISTRO ARISTOBULO ISTURIZ: DOCENTES Y OBREROS DEBERIAN GANAR IGUAL - YouTube


----------



## Arepa (18 Ene 2019)

Mensaje del Dictador de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, al Presidente Trump - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-ene-2019 at 15:20 ----------

La verdadera oposición Venezolana, está formado por gente como la de Rumbo libertad:

*Resultados reunión en Cancillería de Brasil. 17.01.2019 #RumboALaTransición:*
Facebook


----------



## Arepa (18 Ene 2019)

Lean por favor como los Venezolanos en el extranjero extrañan a los médicos Venezolanos:

Twitter

---------- Post added 18-ene-2019 at 15:51 ----------

Lean por favor como los Venezolanos en el extranjero extrañan a los médicos Venezolanos:

Twitter


----------



## Decipher (18 Ene 2019)

Teknos dijo:


> Qué tragedia. No hay palabras.
> 
> VOX debe hacer algo, lo que sea, para tratar de cambiar el rumbo de un país hermano.
> Es el único con los cojones necesarios para mojarse en este tema.



Demasiado tenemos con nuestros problemas para meternos en los de otros.


----------



## cripton36 (18 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> ¿y tu crees que estos pijos de mierda van a tumbar al chavismo?
> jaja!!
> pa la lista de ignorados.



y tu crees que hace falta tumarlos? ellos se caen solos. recuerda la URSS?
quien la tumbo?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (19 Ene 2019)




----------



## cripton36 (19 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *no, no es en Venezuela
> es en la narco dictadura neoliberal de macrisis*



claro que no puede ser en Venezuela, porque alli no existe la harina para hacer pan. tal como en cuba.
por que se parecera tanto Venezuela a la cuba de los hacendados castros?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Arepa (21 Ene 2019)

Alzamiento militar 22 de enero - YouTube

Twitter

Twitter

Twitter

Twitter

*Diosdado Cabello catalogó como “traidores a la patria” a grupo de rebeldes de la GNB

Fuerza Armada venezolana dice que grupo insurrecto fue “rendido y capturado” (comunicado)*

---------- Post added 21-ene-2019 at 14:58 ----------

En estos dias bloqueado You tube, Wikipedia y hoy amanecimos con Twitter bloqueado,
Este tuitero dice lo siguiente, ojo no son mis palabras:

https://twitter.com/ivanxcaracas/status/1087333071471476737
Estos son los sitios que tiene bloqueado ABA CANTV a esta hora por lo menos en mi zona de Caracas. #CensuraDigital . Hice la prueba con la App ONNI siguiendo el enlace de @vesinfiltro [MENTION=142991]URA[/MENTION]isa . Para postear este tweet tuve que cambiar de proveedor de Internet a Digitel.


----------



## Arepa (21 Ene 2019)

*Fotos de la agencias de noticias AFP y EFE


Por cierto uno de los fotógrafos es Yuri Cortez, famoso por el mundial y el gol de Croacia:

Yuri Cortez fotógrafo Croacia vs Inglaterra | Rusia 2018 - YouTube

La gente protesta alrededor de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela, el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






La gente protesta alrededor de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela, el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






La gente protesta alrededor de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela, el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






La gente protesta alrededor de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela, el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)







La gente protesta alrededor de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela, el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






Members of the Bolivarian National Guard remain inside Cotiza Bolivarian National Guard headquarter in Caracas, Venezuela on January 21, 2018. – Venezuela military group calls in video for not recognizing Maduro (Photo by YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






Miembros de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana repelen a manifestantes cerca de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela el 21 de enero de 2018. – Grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






Los carros blindados permanecen frente a la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP






Los carros blindados permanecen frente a la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro (foto de YURI CORTEZ / AFP)







Vista parcial de la sede de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana de Cotiza en Caracas, Venezuela, el 21 de enero de 2018. – El grupo militar de Venezuela llama en video por no reconocer a Maduro. (Foto por YURI CORTEZ / AFP)






CAR001. CARACAS (VENEZUELA), 21/01/2018. – Miembros de Comando Nacional Antiextorsion y Secuestro CONAS corren en una calle con armas largas este lunes, en Carcas (Venezuela). Un grupo de militares que se había rebelado contra el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro fue “rendido y capturado”, informó hoy la Fuerza Armada Nacional Bolivariana (FANB) de Venezuela, que afirmó que se les aplicará “todo el peso de la ley”. EFE/ Miguel Gutierrez







Me cansé son demasiadas fotos vean las demás aqui:
Las FOTOS de los sucesos en Cotiza que dan la vuelta al mundo #21Ene
​*

---------- Post added 21-ene-2019 at 16:52 ----------

*Verídico:*


----------



## Arepa (21 Ene 2019)

De hace 10 minutos:


----------



## Linthor (21 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *escualido: "no aguanto mas esta dictadura de mierda
> me voy a Ecuador a vender mis arepas y a ganar en dolares"
> meses despues, en Ecuador...
> twitter/video*



Oiga no expanda su basura chavista por todo el foro.
Ya tienen un hilo en el foro -que por cierto lo tienen hecho un auténtico estercolero- donde usted y Mazuste están sembrando toda vuestra basura.


----------



## silenus (21 Ene 2019)

El ejército de Venezuela detiene a un grupo de militares que se había rebelado contra Maduro- Libertad Digital


----------



## Arepa (21 Ene 2019)

Twitter

Twitter

Twitter

Twitter


----------



## Arepa (22 Ene 2019)

---------- Post added 22-ene-2019 at 03:25 ----------

 Buenas Noches

#InfoDSD #21Ene

Resumen Informativo


Tras sublevación de militares en Cotiza se mantienen protestas en la Av. Fuerzas Armadas, Cotiza, Mecedores y El Valle

Juan Guaidó a millitares tras sublevación: "Nosotros no estamos pidiendo que te subleves ni que te rebeles, te estamos invitando a recuperar el orden constitucional”

‼ Grupo de militares venezolanos en Colombia: “Respaldamos al diputado presidente Juan Guaidó. Los soldados de la Fuerza Armada Nacional, con la Constitución en la mano, lo acompañamos en sus esfuerzos por restituir el orden constitucional”

TSJ en el exilio: “deben desconocer toda autoridad usurpada”

TSJ declaró nula a la actual directiva de la Asamblea Nacional

John Bolton: “Las acciones del TSJ son predecibles y vacías; EEUU respalda resueltamente a la AN”

✳ Marco Rubio tras alzamiento militar contra Maduro: “Una unidad de la GNB se comprometió a seguir la Constitución”

Bolsonaro espera que el gobierno de Venezuela cambie rápidamente

Antonio Tajani: “Seguiré luchando por una Venezuela libre”

⚠ Ledezma y Borges solicitaron a Vicepresidenta colombiana estar pendiente de posibles agresiones contra Juan Guaidó

Colombia pidió a Maduro una respuesta sobre presencia del Eln en Venezuela

Ecuador pedirá antecedentes penales apostillados a los migrantes venezolanos

María Ángela Holguín: “Para mi Guaidó ya es presidente de Venezuela”

Esta noche #Microbeta de audio por nuestro activista global Julio Jiménez Gédler

Más detalles de estas informaciones a través de nuestra web Tras sublevación de militares en Cotiza se mantienen protestas en la Av. Fuerzas Armadas, Cotiza, Mecedores y El Valle. Resumen Informativo #InfoDSD #21Ene

#PrensaDSD
@PeriodistaDSD

Tras sublevación de militares en


----------



## Arepa (22 Ene 2019)

Buenos días, anoche protestas se extendieron hasta la madrugada en más de 30 zonas populares de Caracas. La protesta mutó del este al oeste. Cacerolazos espontáneos se apoderaron de Caracas. 

Cacerolazos, protestas y represión se apoderan del oeste de Caracas - Runrun

⏰Se reportaron saqueos en zonas como El Valle y por primera vez trancas y barricadas en la autopista Caracas - La Guaira que ya no son por la falta de CLAP o fallas en servicios. 

Enfrentamientos entre manifestantes y funcionarios en Los Mecedores se extendieron hasta la noche - Runrun

Los colectivos salieron en algunas zonas donde se reportaron detonaciones de armas de fuego. FAES, PNB, GNB y DGCIM también hicieron de las suyas entrando en residencias y llevándose a quienes caceroleaban. 

Mas temprano especialistas criticaban torpeza del TSJ sentencia contra la Asamblea Nacional. 

Raffalli:

✊Mientras que Cotiza jamás había vivido momentos como ayer. 

https://runrun.es/rr-es-plus/370771...-como-el-barrio-apoyo-a-los-guardias-alzados/

Según el Observatorio Venezolano de Conflictos ayer se prendió la protesta en al menos estos 30 lugares: 

1. 23 de Enero
2. Antimano
3. Autopista Caracas - La Guaira
4. Avenida Fuerzas Armadas
5. Avenida Panteón
6. Avenida Victoria 
7. Bello Monte
8. Carapita
9. Catia
10. Cotiza
11. El Junquito
12. El Paraíso
13. El Valle
14. Guarenas
15. Candelaria
16. La Urbina 
17. Las Adjuntas
18. Lídice
19. Los Mecedores
20. Los Teques
21. Montalbán
22. Petare
23. Pinto Salinas
24. Propatria
25. Ruiz Pineda 
26. Sabana Grande
27. San Agustín
28. San Bernardino
29. San Martín
30. Santa Mónica

Lee esto y mucho más en nuestro Mañanero: El MaÃ±anero de hoy #22Ene: Las 8 noticias que debes saber - Runrun


----------



## Arepa (22 Ene 2019)

*ATENCIÓN IMÁGENES FUERTES:* Informan sobre asesinato de niño de 5 años de edad en Minimarket Bonjour Playa El Angél, Margarita. Su padre resultó herido. Autoridades presumen sicariato 

Twitter

---------- Post added 22-ene-2019 at 23:43 ----------





​

*Con sofisticados esquemas el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro participa en la fuga del oro. *
El hallazgo de un cargamento de lingotes en Aruba expuso una ruta para sacar el oro de Venezuela vía las islas del Caribe neerlandés hacia Europa y Dubai. 
El Banco Central de Venezuela, que por ley autoriza su comercialización, quedó en medio de un entramado de corrupción que evidencia el fracaso de la política chavista de nacionalizar este material estratégico y controlar el tráfico ilegal. 
Estados Unidos anunció sanciones para bloquear operaciones vinculadas a la cadena de extracción y comercialización en las que participan militares, compañías públicas y privadas, bandas delictivas locales y guerrilla colombiana. 
*Un enorme andamiaje que ha propiciado masacres* *y complejas operaciones de lavado de activos que engordan el bolsillo de unos pocos y que produce daños ambientales a un territorio que es Patrimonio de la Humanidad.
*
*Leer Más*

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 00:26 ----------


----------



## Arepa (23 Ene 2019)

Llevamos dos noches bien movidas protestas en Venezuela 4:54 am por aquí y *de nuevo confiamos en la traicionera MUD/AN para sacar del poder a Maduro, ojalá no nos vuelvan a traicionar....
*

1) Sigue en aumento (84.2%) el anhelo mayoritario para que se constituya cuanto antes, un gobierno de transición que sustituya al de Nicolás Maduro. 
El apoyo sube 2.9% en 12 días.







2)Los venezolanos no quieren diálogo, ni elecciones. Aspiran que JUAN GUAIDÓ se juramente formalmente, y que comience un gobierno de transición cuanto antes, de no hacerlo crecerán la frustración y el desencanto. La principal responsable sería la AN. Link: CALL TRACKING TELEFÃ“NICO MEGANÃLISIS 







3) El voto y las elecciones tampoco motivan a los venezolanos, y menos con el actual CNE. 85.7% No participaría hoy día de ningún evento electoral. Recobrar y consolidar la confianza en el voto, requiere de un cambio profundo de todo el sistema político e institucional.


----------



## Arepa (23 Ene 2019)

​


----------



## Arepa (23 Ene 2019)




----------



## silenus (23 Ene 2019)

Mueren cuatro personas en disturbios previos a las marchas de la oposición en Venezuela | Internacional


----------



## stiff upper lip (23 Ene 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> ​




Es un magnifico ejemplo del poder de la abstención como arma política, que sirve para deslegitimar gobiernos y regímenes.

A ver que Chavista se atreve ahora a afirmar sin morirse de vergüenza que el Chavismo está ahí por la voluntad del pueblo.


Delenda est Maduro. 


Un regimen no puede sostenerse mucho tiempo sin el apoyo de la mayoría de los ciudadanos. A Maduro solo le quedan ya las armas. Si es que el ejercito sigue cumpliendo sus ordenes a corto plazo. 


Los CMs del regimen partidocrático español lo negaréis hasta la muerte, pero ahí está la evidencia.


----------



## Arepa (24 Ene 2019)

Buenos días, al menos 14 muertes han sido registradas en el marco de las protestas del 22 y 23 enero. Ayer la protesta nocturna se convirtió en algunas localidades en la oportunidad para saquear. Panaderías y farmacias fueron los blancos de la mayoría de los saqueos. La protesta nocturna en Caracas superó los 70 puntos simultáneos, zonas populares llevan la batuta. 

Twitter

Como si fuese poco civiles armados salieron a la defensa de sus comunidades en contra de abusos de órganos policiales en la represión de sus comunidades, específicamente el FAES. En Petare, por ejemplo, la protesta y la confrontación con cuerpos de seguridad vinieron acompañadas de dos detonaciones de granadas. En el barrio José Felix Ribas el enfrentamiento armado entre civiles y FAES duró aproximadamente dos horas. Algo similar ocurrió en La Planicie. 

Twitter

Twitter

Diosdado Cabello había convocado para la noche de ayer una vigilia en Miraflores para “proteger” a Nicolás Maduro. Víctor Amaya, periodista de la Alianza Rebelde (Tal Cual, El Pitazo y Runrunes), se acercó a Miraflores anoche. Encontró al palacio presidencial completamente rodeado de NADA. 

Twitter

Esta mañana el Ministro Eduardo Piñate del PSUV desnudó al emperador cuando el ancla de Globovisión, Dereck Blanco, le preguntase al respecto (ver video del tweet, no tiene precio). 

Twitter

14 países de América respaldan a Guaidó, solo tres se han pronunciado a favor de Maduro (Turquía, Mexico y Rusia). España no se ha pronunciado, pero al menos Pedro Sánchez llamó a Guaidó para expresar su apoyo a la democracia. 

https://twitter.com/jguaido/status/1088407853298270210?s=12

La jugada de los Estados Unidos ha sido de ajedrez. Apoyó y reconoció a Guiadó y cuando Nicolás les dio 72 horas para salir le recordaron que no es el presidente legítimo y que se quedan. Guaidó mandó su primer comunicado informando a las embajadas y embajadores que no hagan caso a mensajes del usurpador. Veremos si sube la tensión con la embajada o si por temor dejan eso así. 

El país entero está en una tensa calma desde ayer en la tarde.

Arrancamos tarde hoy. Feliz día.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2019 at 14:43 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq3D4_ga0wc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPovMVbx4tU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tWkyzB5vEM


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Ene 2019)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Es un magnifico ejemplo del poder de la abstención como arma política, que sirve para deslegitimar gobiernos y regímenes.



siento decir que lo dudo mucho, en caso contrario no tendríamos a algunos gobiernos europedos diciendo que hay que celebrar elecciones, no parecen haberse enterado ( o no les importa ) de nada ... sin ánimo de molestar lo digo, eh, pero es lo que hay. Lo único que ha cambiado es el reconocimiento usano


----------



## juster (24 Ene 2019)

espero que al nuevo presidente no le pase nada....


----------



## LuisZarzal (24 Ene 2019)

El problema que veo es que la gente puede decir misa. El ejército está con Maduro y pueden comenzar una severa represión. Si nada cambia la población estará indefensa ante los genocidas.

Se necesita una intervención militar seria, pero no creo que pase.

Puede que termine siendo una nueva Cuba. Sería lo peor posibilidad.

Yo soy pesimista, ojalá nuestros hermanos venezolanos puedan acabar con Maduro pero no lo veo.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ene 2019)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> El problema que veo es que la gente puede decir misa. El ejército está con Maduro y pueden comenzar una severa represión. Si nada cambia la población estará indefensa ante los genocidas.
> 
> Se necesita una intervención militar seria, pero no creo que pase.
> 
> ...



pudo haber sido otra cuba, pero el burro de Madura no sabia ni sabe como. ni siquiera contratando a un supuesto marxista-economista español pudo.
ahora esta en sus horas finales.
se sale Maduro o el ejercito de eeuu lo saca.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## stiff upper lip (24 Ene 2019)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> siento decir que lo dudo mucho, en caso contrario no tendríamos a algunos gobiernos europedos diciendo que hay que celebrar elecciones, no parecen haberse enterado ( o no les importa ) de nada ... sin ánimo de molestar lo digo, eh, pero es lo que hay. Lo único que ha cambiado es el reconocimiento usano



A las partidocracias europeas les va el cuello en ello. Como la plebe descubra el arma que es la abstención para ridiculizar y quitar autoridad moral a los gobernantes a muchos se les puede acabar el chollo.


Estoy pensando en Italia, España y Grecia sobre todo, los alemanes son aún más borregos que nosotros y están todavía demasiado acojonados y acomplejados con lo del nazismo como para aspirar a la libertad política. Incluso en Francia podría tener un efecto devastador, pese a ser mejor sistema que el de los anteriores (aunque en la práctica funcione fatal)


El reconocimiento usano, y el de muchos otros países, y la espantada de PIT 

Y la gente en la calle en Venezuela a saco protestando, facciones del ejercito desertando.

Europa no es prueba de nada, son regímenes oligárquicos corruptos hasta la médula. Estarán acojonados de que por fin exista un ejemplo moderno de deslegitimación por la abstención. Bien podría ser el principio de su fin.

EEUU es una democracia formal (con muchos defectos y una política exterior de matones, lo sé, pero democracia). Por eso Trump llama ilegítimo al gobierno de Maduro, a los usanos no les da miedo decirlo.


Muchos se morirán antes que reconocerlo, pero el MCRC de Venezuela (y por ende el de España) ha tenido mucho que ver en que la abstención sea ahora en las encuestas del 85%. Es de dónde han nacido esas ideas y las han propagado.


----------



## Arepa (25 Ene 2019)

*El grupo terrorista Hezbollah manifestó su apoyo al régimen de Nicolás Maduro​*

---------- Post added 25-ene-2019 at 08:55 ----------

Escuchen por favor, de esto se trata todo:

#Microbeta (Audio) #24ene - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-ene-2019 at 08:56 ----------

Petare hace pocos momentos:

Twitter

---------- Post added 25-ene-2019 at 09:07 ----------

*El consejero de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Bolton, detalló todo un plan para forzar la caída de Nicolás Maduro*

La embajada norteamericana en Venezuela se puso ya ayer en contacto con el Gobierno interino de Juan Guaidó para brindarle el asesoramiento y apoyo necesarios para consolidar su poder en un proceso de transición del país a la democracia que culmine en unas elecciones libres y transparentes. Así lo confirmó el consejero de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Bolton, quien detalló* todo un plan para forzar la caída de Nicolás Maduro a través de su asfixia económica.*

La diplomacia norteamericana trabaja también contrarreloj para reconocer a una nueva misión diplomática venezolana en Washington que represente los intereses no sólo de Guaidó como presidente en funciones sino también de la Asamblea Nacional, sede del poder legislativo. Una vez se haya conformado esa representación oficial y el embajador presente credenciales, EE.UU. procederá poner a disposición de Guaidó y su gobierno los bienes y fondos embargados al régimen chavista con sanciones.

*En años recientes, a través de sanciones o por medio de procesos judiciales, las autoridades norteamericanas se han incautado de cientos de millones de euros expoliados a Venezuela por el régimen de Maduro que no han sido devueltos a Caracas* porque, según dijo la fiscalía en un caso reciente, «el Gobierno de Venezuela no cumple los requisitos de víctima con derecho a ser restituida según las normativas vigentes». Las sanciones afectan especialmente a Maduro y su círculo más cercano.

*La Casa Blanca estudia ahora cómo emplear el comercio de crudo con Venezuela a favor del nuevo Gobierno. Cada día las refinerías norteamericanas compran 500.000 barriles de petróleo venezolano.* Mientras para EE.UU. esas compras son apenas un 7% del total, para el régimen venezolano suponen un 75% de sus ingresos en líquido por la venta de crudo. *Si hasta ahora Trump estudiaba un embargo total, ahora se decanta por desviar los pagos al Gobierno de Guaidó, según dijeron ayer fuentes de la diplomacia norteamericana.*


----------



## neutral295 (25 Ene 2019)

Maduro está fracasando como Mao en la China. Cuando se darán cuenta estos iluminados que el marxismo-comunismo es una mentira. Cuanto daño ha hecho a la humanidad Carl Marx con sus putos libros de la mentira. El hombre no es comunista por naturaleza sino solidario, porque todos no somos iguales ni tenemos las mismas inquietudes ante la vida.
La gente potencialmente les gusta el dinero, y el trabajo se tiene que pagar con dinero, no hay otra fórmula, y la ley del dinero con lo que mejor funciona es con el capitalismo. Los políticos de la izquierda no engañéis más a los obreros. Al 99,99% de los obreros si les toca la lotería primitiva como le tocó hace poco a un valenciano 95 millones de euros, al día siguiente no va a trabajar. Cogerá el dinero lo meterá en el banco y a vivir de rentas, al pobre le gusta vivir como a los ricos, Y ES LEGITIMO.
El capitalismo no es perfecto pero es lo que funciona sr. Maduro. Si el capitalismo no funcionara EEUU no sería la 1 potencia mundial, después China y Rusia se han pasado al capitalismo porque con el comunismo la economía se les hundía y los países capitalistas la gente tenían un nivel de vida muy superior.


----------



## Arepa (25 Ene 2019)

*Creo que los siguientes pasos se han logrado:*

1- Declarar a Maduro usurpador... *Hecho*

2- Movilizar a la gente para el 23 de Enero... *Hecho*

3- Con la multitudes como apoyo asumir el rol de presidente interino... *Hecho*

4- Recibir el apoyo y reconocimiento de la comunidad internacional.. casi hecho (Se necesita la UE)

5- Nombrar embajadores en los países que se le reconoce *(En progreso)*

6- Redirigir los bienes y fondos del gobierno de Venezuela a las arcas del gobierno de transición. *(Próximamente)*

7- Asfixiar económicamente a la cúpula que gobierna el pais y asi no tener nada de dinero que los sustente. *(Próximamente)*

8- Ni todo el dinero de China, Turquía o Rusia los salvará del punto 8.

9- El gobierno de transición económicamente y diplomáticamente será más poderoso. *(Quizás)*

10- Los militares no tendrán con que sustentar su apoyo en las filas. *(Muy probable).*

11- Maduro y los demás serán gobernantes de papel, sin apoyo en las calles, ni económico ni militar, llevándolos hacia el abismo. *(Probable)
*

---------- Post added 25-ene-2019 at 09:46 ----------

Imágenes de lo que sucede en Perare:
ANONYMOUS VENEZUELA ® on Instagram:


----------



## zapatitos (25 Ene 2019)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> *Es un magnifico ejemplo del poder de la abstención como arma política, que sirve para deslegitimar gobiernos y regímenes.
> 
> A ver que Chavista se atreve ahora a afirmar sin morirse de vergüenza que el Chavismo está ahí por la voluntad del pueblo.
> 
> ...



El chiste del día, la abstención vale en Venezuela como arma política porque están detrás los yanquis y sus adláteres.

Por poner un ejemplo en Chile la abstención llega al 60% ¿ves tú a los de la Comunidad Internacional del Mundo Superlibre preocupados por eso y diciéndote cansinamente todo el día en los massmierdas que el chileno es un gobierno ilegítimo?

Pues no lo ves ¿Y sabes porqué no lo ves? Venga que te lo voy a decir que hoy me he levantado así de generoso.

*Porque Chile son vasallos y botijeros de los yanquis*

Si eres vasallo de los yanquis aunque solo votes tú y tu familia cercana eres el más demócrata del mundo mundial.

Eslovenia, Colombia, Portugal...estados donde no va a votar ni Jesucristo y no hay ningún problema por ello.

Por no decir de Arabia Saudí donde no va a nadie a votar 

No hay más misterio en todas estas cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ene 2019)

"Estamos muy nerviosos, el siguiente paso es la unión de los militares al pueblo venezolano. Esto va a pasar. Tengo familiares que están en el ejército. Va a ser inminente. La guardia nacional también va a dejar las armas. Los altos mandos militares corruptos seguirán con Maduro, pero los oficiales, suboficiales y el resto de soldados no van a seguir las órdenes de estos traficantes al servicio del dictador que nos han destruido y han convertido Venezuela en un Estado forajido"


----------



## neutral295 (25 Ene 2019)

Zapatitos, tienes mucha suerte de vivir en España dentro de la UE capitalista; en Venezuela, Cuba o Corea del Norte no te gustaría.


----------



## Arepa (25 Ene 2019)

*Vecinos de Petare: “Entre morir de hambre, morir sin remedios o morir luchando, preferimos lo último”*

Vecinos de Petare:


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Maduro está fracasando como Mao en la China. Cuando se darán cuenta estos iluminados que el marxismo-comunismo es una mentira. Cuanto daño ha hecho a la humanidad Carl Marx con sus putos libros de la mentira. El hombre no es comunista por naturaleza sino solidario, porque todos no somos iguales ni tenemos las mismas inquietudes ante la vida.
> La gente potencialmente les gusta el dinero, y el trabajo se tiene que pagar con dinero, no hay otra fórmula, y la ley del dinero con lo que mejor funciona es con el capitalismo. Los políticos de la izquierda no engañéis más a los obreros. Al 99,99% de los obreros si les toca la lotería primitiva como le tocó hace poco a un valenciano 95 millones de euros, al día siguiente no va a trabajar. Cogerá el dinero lo meterá en el banco y a vivir de rentas, al pobre le gusta vivir como a los ricos, Y ES LEGITIMO.
> El capitalismo no es perfecto pero es lo que funciona sr. Maduro. Si el capitalismo no funcionara EEUU no sería la 1 potencia mundial, después China y Rusia se han pasado al capitalismo porque con el comunismo la economía se les hundía y los países capitalistas la gente tenían un nivel de vida muy superior.



lean a este trasnochado. Maduro marxista jaaaaa jaaaaa
si Maduro fuera marxista, hoy Venezuela fuera potencia economica.
no confundir a izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, con marxistas.
por esa confusion e ignorancia existen regimens como los de Venezuela.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ene 2019)

La deuda venezolana con China, según Bloomberg, asciende a unos 80.000 millones de dólares. Con Rusia, una cifra similar. PDVSA debe 45,000. Como no tienen dinero, hipotecaron la producción petrolero en la siguiente década. Después hablan de yanquis imperialistas.


----------



## Arepa (25 Ene 2019)

*Identifiquen al Presidente legítimo.*


----------



## neutral295 (26 Ene 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> lean a este trasnochado. Maduro marxista jaaaaa jaaaaa
> si Maduro fuera marxista, hoy Venezuela fuera potencia economica.
> no confundir a izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, con marxistas.
> por esa confusion e ignorancia existen regimens como los de Venezuela.
> les Saluda un marxista



Criptón, ya vuelves a las andadas, la ley del dinero es incompatible con el marxismo., no inventes. De tu propia boca has reconocido que la finalidad del marxismo es el comunismo. EL COMUNISMO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON LA LEY DEL DINERO, a ver si te entra en la cabeza. A mi me da la razón la historia, tu en unos libros que escribió un mentiroso llamado Marx para dar falsas esperanzas al mundo obrero. Los obreros están puteados cada vez menos porque las tecnología van supliendo la hoz y martillo por máquinas más sofisticadas y cada vez con más inteligencia artificial. A tu jefe Pablo Iglesias se le irán acabando cada vez más los argumentos de obreros puteados, tendrá que crear el nuevo comunismo de máquinas explotadas, jaja. Dile a tu jefe que se levante de la tumba y que escriba un libro que hable de como se les explotan a las máquinas. Pobres coches, pobres motos, pobres patines eléctricos, jaja, explotados por los hombres para que los lleven de un lugar a otro a sus espaldas.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, ya vuelves a las andadas, la ley del dinero es incompatible con el marxismo., no inventes. De tu propia boca has reconocido que la finalidad del marxismo es el comunismo. EL COMUNISMO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON LA LEY DEL DINERO, a ver si te entra en la cabeza. A mi me da la razón la historia, tu en unos libros que escribió un mentiroso llamado Marx para dar falsas esperanzas al mundo obrero. Los obreros están puteados cada vez menos porque las tecnología van supliendo la hoz y martillo por máquinas más sofisticadas y cada vez con más inteligencia artificial. A tu jefe Pablo Iglesias se le irán acabando cada vez más los argumentos de obreros puteados, tendrá que crear el nuevo comunismo de máquinas explotadas, jaja. Dile a tu jefe que se levante de la tumba y que escriba un libro que hable de como se les explotan a las máquinas. Pobres coches, pobres motos, pobres patines eléctricos, jaja, explotados por los hombres para que los lleven de un lugar a otro a sus espaldas.



no, jamas lo expondre a tamaño sufrimiento. si marx se levanta de la tumba, muere de sufrimiento al ver tantas gentes como tu, que confunden la peste a mierda con el mal olor.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Ene 2019)

Guaidó, fantoche del siglo XXI



Juan Guaidó, militante de Voluntad Popular, célula terrorista de extrema derecha en Venezuela, pasará a la historia como el primer fantoche del siglo XXI en América Latina.
Los gobernantes fantoches fueron criaturas que utilizó el Imperio Romano, y que imitaron los fascistas de Mussolini, los nazis de Hitler y los norteamericanos en América Latina, Iraq y Libia en los siglos XIX y XX.

La diferencia de los fantoches anteriores con el actual de Venezuela, es que aquellos -mal que mal- tenían un gobierno -medio cojo pero gobierno al fin- que se ufanaban de representar.

Un gobierno, aunque sea provisorio y elemental, tiene que disponer de un aparato administrativo, tribunales -corruptos pero tribunales al fin y al cabo-, policía y –lo más importante- fuerzas armadas dislocadas en el territorio nacional que obedecen –o fingen hacerlo- al gobernante fantoche.

Resumiendo: lo mínimo que exigen las reglas del artilugio imperial para someter a un pueblo es que el gobernante fantoche controle toda o buena parte del país.

En el caso de Venezuela, el Diocleciano yanqui invirtió las reglas del juego. En vez de crear primero las condiciones institucionales mínimas que permitieran designar al fantoche, comenzó construyendo la cúpula de la pirámide. El resultado es un desastre de la teoría y de la práctica política. En vez de un gobernante fantoche tenemos en Venezuela un mamarracho al cual ni el policía de la esquina hace caso. Guaidó es un gobernante sin gobierno. No controla aspecto alguno de la vida venezolana. El aparato administrativo, los servicios públicos, las comunicaciones, el presupuesto nacional, la policía, las fuerzas armadas, el espacio territorial, marítimo y aéreo, todo en suma, está bajo las órdenes del presidente constitucional de la república, Nicolás Maduro.

Esto hace aún más risible –o tristemente ridículo- el rol del “presidente” Guaidó. A pesar del reconocimiento instantáneo del imperio y sus gobiernos satélites, él no manda a nadie en Venezuela. Ni siquiera es el presidente fantoche de un verdadero gobierno fantoche. Lo ocurrido en Venezuela es un montaje del monstruo comunicacional que maneja EE.UU.

Peor aún es el papelón que está haciendo más una decena de países latinoamericanos, entre ellos Chile. Otorgaron su reconocimiento diplomático y político al fantoche de Caracas a los pocos minutos de hacerlo la Casa Blanca. Esos gobiernos –algunos de los cuales presumen de serios- confirman la confidencia que hizo el ex presidente peruano P.P. Kuczynski luego de entrevistarse con Trump. Para Washington, dijo el peruano depuesto por corrupto, América Latina y el Caribe es “un perro simpático que está durmiendo en la alfombrita”.

Duele ver que entre esos perritos se encuentre el gobierno de Chile que en el pasado tuvo una política internacional honorable y apegada a los deberes de la hermandad latinoamericana y al respeto al principio de no intervención. Al gobierno del presidente Piñera -y de su amanuense en Relaciones Exteriores, el tránsfuga ampuero- le faltó la altura de miras del presidente conservador Jorge Alessandri Rodríguez que en 1962 hizo lo posible por impedir la expulsión de Cuba de la OEA. Chile fue uno de los pocos gobiernos que se abstuvo de secundar la maniobra de EE.UU.

¿En qué va a terminar esta astracanada que está viviendo América Latina?

Ojalá que el gobierno de Venezuela mantenga la calma y no convierta esta comedia en un drama. Hay que dejar que las payasadas las hagan los Trump, los Pompeos, los Bolsonaro, los Guaidó y los perritos amaestrados del Grupo de Lima.

Nosotros, seamos serios, por favor.


----------



## stiff upper lip (27 Ene 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> El chiste del día, la abstención vale en Venezuela como arma política porque están detrás los yanquis y sus adláteres.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo en Chile la abstención llega al 60% ¿ves tú a los de la Comunidad Internacional del Mundo Superlibre preocupados por eso y diciéndote cansinamente todo el día en los massmierdas que el chileno es un gobierno ilegítimo?
> 
> ...



Esa es tu visión paupérrima y sin dimensión del asunto.

El gobierno de Maduro no es ilegítimo porque lo diga el bocachancla de Trump.

Lo es porque no tiene legitimidad en las urnas.


El gobierno chileno es ilegítimo también. Otra cosa es que los chilenos pasen hasta el culo en vez de salir a la calle y echarlos a patadas.


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ene 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no, jamas lo expondre a tamaño sufrimiento. si marx se levanta de la tumba, muere de sufrimiento al ver tantas gentes como tu, que confunden la peste a mierda con el mal olor.
> te Saluda un marxista



Marx es de lo peor que le ha podido suceder a la historia de la humanidad junto Engels y todo los putos comunistas para controlar a los obreros y utilizarlos de escudos humanos contra el capitalismo, que luego ellos practican en sus palacios de ESTADO, unos sinvergüenzas. Criptón, sino hay dinero la gente no trabaja métetelo en la cabeza, el capitalismo es quién entiende bien la ley del dinero, si desaparece el dinero la humanidad acabaría extinguiéndose, sobreviviría los humanos que están en el Amazonas, y tampoco estoy seguro. Todavía no te acuerdas de las mentiras de Mao y su revolución cultural llevando al pueblo chino a la más absoluta miseria y hambre. Gracias a este hombre China salió de la miseria y empezar las reformas económicas hacia el capitalismo. Criptón, el estomago no entiende de política, o está lleno o vacío. *Deng Xiaoping, junto al presidente estadounidense Jimmy Carter, en Washington el 31 de enero de 1979, durante el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas entre los Estados Unidos y la República Popular China.* A los obreros no los puedes matar de hambre porque te encapriches de algo que no funciona como el marxismo. Seguro que eres vegetariano y del PACMA, otros sinvergüenzas que no quieren trabajar y vivir del cuento.


----------



## Arepa (27 Ene 2019)

*#VocesDelDesamparo | Yorvi es uno de los tantos reclusos que perdió la vida bajo la custodia del Estado venezolano:*

Esta es la historia de Yorvi Escalona, un recluso que murió de tuberculosis y desnutrición, el 20 de mayo de 2018. Durante un año y medio agonizó en los calabozos de la Policía de Lara, en Venezuela, sin recibir la atención médica ni judicial oportuna. Sus últimos días estuvo en una celda improvisada, al cuidado de su mamá y su tía, porque no le otorgaron la medida humanitaria que esperaba desde 2016. Yorvi es uno de los tantos reclusos que perdió la vida bajo la custodia del Estado venezolano.

Condenado a morir de tuberculosis by El Pitazo en la Radio | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Marx es de lo peor que le ha podido suceder a la historia de la humanidad junto Engels y todo los putos comunistas para controlar a los obreros y utilizarlos de escudos humanos contra el capitalismo, que luego ellos practican en sus palacios de ESTADO, unos sinvergüenzas. Criptón, sino hay dinero la gente no trabaja métetelo en la cabeza, el capitalismo es quién entiende bien la ley del dinero, si desaparece el dinero la humanidad acabaría extinguiéndose, sobreviviría los humanos que están en el Amazonas, y tampoco estoy seguro. Todavía no te acuerdas de las mentiras de Mao y su revolución cultural llevando al pueblo chino a la más absoluta miseria y hambre. Gracias a este hombre China salió de la miseria y empezar las reformas económicas hacia el capitalismo. Criptón, el estomago no entiende de política, o está lleno o vacío. *Deng Xiaoping, junto al presidente estadounidense Jimmy Carter, en Washington el 31 de enero de 1979, durante el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas entre los Estados Unidos y la República Popular China.* A los obreros no los puedes matar de hambre porque te encapriches de algo que no funciona como el marxismo. Seguro que eres vegetariano y del PACMA, otros sinvergüenzas que no quieren trabajar y vivir del cuento.



china no pudo emprender el camino al capitalism, porque nunca fua comunista-marxista. siempre fue semi-capitalista.
es tanta tu ignorancia, que no conoces el origen de el dinero y que para el imperio romano no habia cosa mas importante que la SAL.
educate chaval y no hagas mas el ridiculo.
no es lo mismo ser comunista de nombre que serlo de verdad
COMUNISTA; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
de la misma manera que confundes leninismo con marxismo. confundes comunista con marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## silenus (27 Ene 2019)

El militar de mayor rango diplomático de Venezuela reconoce a Guaidó


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ene 2019)

Criptón, la humanidad contigo a pasar hambre, la gente necesita pan y no los libros de Marx, te queda claro ignorante? te repito el estomago no entiende de política. China se moría de hambre con los proyectos comunistas, marxistas, leninistas o la madre que parió. Tu para ocultar tu fracaso sobre las teorías de tus jefes te basas en putas definiciones, pero cada día por la mañana el estomago pide comida, IGNORANTE!!!!, y la comida te la da el capitalismo español dentro de la UE, IGNORANTE. Aquí en Cataluña los independentistas que dicen que no se sienten libres porque no le dejan practicar su racismo hacia los españoles, se comieron estas Navidades pasadas 4 millones de canelones, eso es lo que te da el capitalismo español, comida para que engordes. El capitalismo español te proporciona unos supermercados donde puedes comprar de todo, luego tienes los restaurantes, chinos, italiano, coreano, japoneses, chinos, etc jaja, que esclavitud el capitalismo español. Ahora con el nivel de vida que tiene un español le dices que van al bienestar que tiene un norcoreano con el comunismo, jaja. Tu sigue con tus libros cuando pases hambre te los vas comiendo hoja por hoja. Tu de la teoría no sales porque sabes que la practica de tus libros es inviable, IGNORANTE, matarías de hambre a la humanidad. Y toda la economía la regula la ley del dinero junto con el capitalismo. Tu un ignorante y Carl Marx y Engels malas personas por manipular a la gente hacia un mundo que no es posible porque genéticamente no somos comunistas ni somos iguales, las personas somos solidarios en una España capitalista como ha quedado demostrado con los mineros de Asturias ayudando a los andaluces a sacar el niño del pozo que desgraciadamente no sobrevivió.
PD. yo soy solidario cuando el banco de alimentos me pide ayuda con un paquete de garbanzos, arroz, leche, etc y tú que das? libros de Marx


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, la humanidad contigo a pasar hambre, la gente necesita pan y no los libros de Marx, te queda claro ignorante? te repito el estomago no entiende de política. China se moría de hambre con los proyectos comunistas, marxistas, leninistas o la madre que parió. Tu para ocultar tu fracaso sobre las teorías de tus jefes te basas en putas definiciones, pero cada día por la mañana el estomago pide comida, IGNORANTE!!!!, y la comida te la da el capitalismo español dentro de la UE, IGNORANTE. Aquí en Cataluña los independentistas que dicen que no se sienten libres porque no le dejan practicar su racismo hacia los españoles, se comieron estas Navidades pasadas 4 millones de canelones, eso es lo que te da el capitalismo español, comida para que engordes. El capitalismo español te proporciona unos supermercados donde puedes comprar de todo, luego tienes los restaurantes, chinos, italiano, coreano, japoneses, chinos, etc jaja, que esclavitud el capitalismo español. Ahora con el nivel de vida que tiene un español le dices que van al bienestar que tiene un norcoreano con el comunismo, jaja. Tu sigue con tus libros cuando pases hambre te los vas comiendo hoja por hoja. Tu de la teoría no sales porque sabes que la practica de tus libros es inviable, IGNORANTE, matarías de hambre a la humanidad. Y toda la economía la regula la ley del dinero junto con el capitalismo. Tu un ignorante y Carl Marx y Engels malas personas por manipular a la gente hacia un mundo que no es posible porque genéticamente no somos comunistas ni somos iguales, las personas somos solidarios en una España capitalista como ha quedado demostrado con los mineros de Asturias ayudando a los andaluces a sacar el niño del pozo que desgraciadamente no sobrevivió.
> PD. yo soy solidario cuando el banco de alimentos me pide ayuda con un paquete de garbanzos, arroz, leche, etc y tú que das? libros de Marx



marx NUNCA hablo de IGUALDAD, esa es una idea trasnochada de tus izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que la unica idea politica que tienen es DISTRIBUCION.
sabes por que?
porque para marx los hombres son DIFERENTES Y REQUIEREN DIFERENTES NECESIDADES.
no te dejes seguir llenando el cerebrito con fantasias de izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (29 Ene 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> marx NUNCA hablo de IGUALDAD, esa es una idea trasnochada de tus izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que la unica idea politica que tienen es DISTRIBUCION.
> sabes por que?
> porque para marx los hombres son DIFERENTES Y REQUIEREN DIFERENTES NECESIDADES.
> no te dejes seguir llenando el cerebrito con fantasias de izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
> te Saluda un marxista



Ahora resulta que Marx decía que los hombres son diferentes, y la finalidad del marxismo es el comunismo. Aquí hay un error de interpretación tuya , o es que Marx no se aclaraba viendo que con sus libros no podía sustituir la la ley del dinero? te lo repito las veces que haga falta, SIN DINERO LA GENTE NO TRABAJA, 
HAY QUE PAGAR A LOS OBREROS. YO NO SOY DE IZQUIERDAS, NO SOY DE DERECHAS, SOY NEUTRAL, jaja. Pero el capitalismo es lo que funciona, hay que tener contentos a los ricos y los obreros que tengan una vida digna así entiendo yo la sociedad, y el dinero junto con la oferta-demanda capitalista es lo que funciona. Bueno ahora mismo soy un poco más de derechas porque vivo en Cataluña, y los catalanes racistas independentistas quieren echar a los que hablamos en castellano de Cataluña. Los catalanes independentistas odian a los españoles marxistas, derechas, izquierda y centro, todo lo que huele español lo odian. Esto de Cataluña va de sentimiento para los independentistas, aquí no pinta nada los ideales políticos o religiosos, por eso estamos divididos, gracias al odio que han transmitidos los políticos independentista a 2 millones de personas que están dispuesta a ir por la vía eslovena si sus jefes se lo piden. ¿tu estás a favor del racismo independentista catalán? que diría al respecto tu jefe Marx?


----------



## cripton36 (29 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Ahora resulta que Marx decía que los hombres son diferentes, y la finalidad del marxismo es el comunismo. Aquí hay un error de interpretación tuya , o es que Marx no se aclaraba viendo que con sus libros no podía sustituir la la ley del dinero? te lo repito las veces que haga falta, SIN DINERO LA GENTE NO TRABAJA,
> HAY QUE PAGAR A LOS OBREROS. YO NO SOY DE IZQUIERDAS, NO SOY DE DERECHAS, SOY NEUTRAL, jaja. Pero el capitalismo es lo que funciona, hay que tener contentos a los ricos y los obreros que tengan una vida digna así entiendo yo la sociedad, y el dinero junto con la oferta-demanda capitalista es lo que funciona. Bueno ahora mismo soy un poco más de derechas porque vivo en Cataluña, y los catalanes racistas independentistas quieren echar a los que hablamos en castellano de Cataluña. Los catalanes independentistas odian a los españoles marxistas, derechas, izquierda y centro, todo lo que huele español lo odian. Esto de Cataluña va de sentimiento para los independentistas, aquí no pinta nada los ideales políticos o religiosos, por eso estamos divididos, gracias al odio que han transmitidos los políticos independentista a 2 millones de personas que están dispuesta a ir por la vía eslovena si sus jefes se lo piden. ¿tu estás a favor del racismo independentista catalán? que diría al respecto tu jefe Marx?



lo que tu pienses me tiene sin cuidado. solo eres un ignorante mas de la filosofia marxista y repites eso que dicen los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
yo diria que eres uno mas de los tantos que se han comprado el GATO MUERTO ( socialism-leninista) y hasta se lo han comido. con LA LIEBRE ( comunismo-marxista)
en resumen
eres uno de los millones de adotrinados. todo por no estudiar y copiar de los demas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Top5 (29 Ene 2019)

Es curioso, se habla _de crisis inducida por una dictadura socialista_ pero no se dice nada de las presiones externas sistemáticas para subvertir al gobierno de un país...

Esto es lo que pasa cuando un país no tiene armamento nuclear, que tiene que ser la putita del dueño del gallinero...


----------



## cripton36 (29 Ene 2019)

Top5 dijo:


> Es curioso, se habla _de crisis inducida por una dictadura socialista_ pero no se dice nada de las presiones externas sistemáticas para subvertir al gobierno de un país...
> 
> Esto es lo que pasa cuando un país no tiene armamento nuclear, que tiene que ser la putita del dueño del gallinero...



es que la causa no es la presion externa, eso solo es un pretecto para mantener la dictadura. la causa es el Sistema politico.
recuerda
norcorea no tiene armas atomicas y Tambien se agacha?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Linthor (29 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Washington lleva años estrangulando económicamente a Venezuela,
> y quejándose de que el Presidente Maduro ha llevado el país a la ruina.
> Es como si un estrangulador use el pretexto de que su víctima no sabía como respirar.



Ya, ya... Si tal como que la ruina comunijta -menos para los altos cargos del Partido- en Cuba es culpa del bloqueo yanki. 

Grandes empresas norteamericanas en el mercado cubano | OnCuba News 

Directorio de empresas españolas establecidas en Cuba

Cuba dará prioridad a las empresas españolas en sus proyectos ferroviarios y aeroportuarios | Expansión

Las empresas canadienses aumentan su presencia en Cuba | El Nuevo Día


Cambien de disco que ya ese lo tienen muy rallado, con unos surcos tan grandes que ya están a punto de verse por el reverso.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo que tu pienses me tiene sin cuidado. solo eres un ignorante mas de la filosofia marxista y repites eso que dicen los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
> yo diria que eres uno mas de los tantos que se han comprado el GATO MUERTO ( socialism-leninista) y hasta se lo han comido. con LA LIEBRE ( comunismo-marxista)
> en resumen
> eres uno de los millones de adotrinados. todo por no estudiar y copiar de los demas.
> te Saluda un marxista



Criptón, veo que eres un cobarde, no te mojas hacia el odio de los racistas independentistas catalanes que siente hacia los marxistas españoles, solo porque son españoles. Tu marxismo que viene por la fe que te transmitió desde la tumba tu jefe? jaja, burradas de un ignorante es lo que escribes. Sin dinero nada funciona, la humanidad está equivocada y tu eres el redentor que ha venido a redimir a los humanos, jaja. Tu no crees en la democracia, eres un dictador del marxismo como lo fue el tirano comunista Stalin. Menos mal que la mayoría de las personas no hacen ni puto caso al marxismo sino la especie humana se habría extinguido.


----------



## Arepa (30 Ene 2019)

*#29Ene Al mediodía fue liberado con cautelares Jickson Rodríguez, 14 años. Detenido el 23E en Villa Bahía Guayana. Es de condición especial, sufrió convulsiones mientras estuvo detenido porque la GN no permitía recibir la medicación. Además, fue maltratado física y verbalmente. *
Testimonio de joven de 14 años apresado el #23enero #Venezuela - YouTube

*
#29ene Luis Manuel Guevara, abogado de Jickson Rodríguez, el niño de 14 años con epilepsia detenido en Bolívar, informó que debe presentarse cada 30 días y reitera que hubo violación de Derechos Humanos. *
29ene Luis Manuel Guevara, abogado de Jickson Rodríguez, el niño de 14 años con epilepsia detenido e - YouTube


#29Ene | Momento en el que liberan al joven Jickson Rodríguez quien fue apresado el #23Ene en Bolívar. |

#29Ene Momento en el que liberan al joven Jickson Rodríguez 14 años apresado el 23Ene en Bolívar - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 15:10 ----------

*En exclusiva para Caraota Digital, Ana Leonor Acosta, presidenta de la Coalición de Derechos Humanos, denunció que en Venezuela hay 84 menores de edad retenidos arbitrariamente en los calabozos de los organismos policiales. *

#29Ene En #Venezuela hay 84 menores de edad detenidos por la dictadura - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, veo que eres un cobarde, no te mojas hacia el odio de los racistas independentistas catalanes que siente hacia los marxistas españoles, solo porque son españoles. Tu marxismo que viene por la fe que te transmitió desde la tumba tu jefe? jaja, burradas de un ignorante es lo que escribes. Sin dinero nada funciona, la humanidad está equivocada y tu eres el redentor que ha venido a redimir a los humanos, jaja. Tu no crees en la democracia, eres un dictador del marxismo como lo fue el tirano comunista Stalin. Menos mal que la mayoría de las personas no hacen ni puto caso al marxismo sino la especie humana se habría extinguido.



claro, en el capitalism sin dinero nada funciona.
dice el refran; con dinero no se compra todo, pero sin dinero no se compra nada.
pero si te fijas, es un refran del hombre capitalista.
una vez el proletariado en el poder y sustituida la estructura capitalista por la comunista-marxista. nadie necesitara dinero.
tu confusion y la de los demas es que esa porqueria que llaman comunismo ( capitalism monopolista de estado) funciona con la misma estructura capitalista y los unicos burgueses en el estado
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (31 Ene 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro, en el capitalism sin dinero nada funciona.
> dice el refran; con dinero no se compra todo, pero sin dinero no se compra nada.
> pero si te fijas, es un refran del hombre capitalista.
> una vez el proletariado en el poder y sustituida la estructura capitalista por la comunista-marxista. nadie necesitara dinero.
> ...



Tus tonterías, una detrás de otra y rozando el ridiculo. Y el racismo de los anticapitalista de la CUP que desprecian a los marxistas españoles por ser genéticamente inferiores , tu cobardía no te deja opinar?
Mojate, marxista el proletariado no va a sustituir nada, solo haces que mentir.
El proletariado está en fase de extinción, cada vez hay menos obreros que cogen la hoz y el martillo, te tengo que refrescar la memoria las máquinas cambian la sociedad hasta el modelo económico-politico. Posiblemente en España haya unos 10 millones de personas en trabajos directamente productivos que alimentan a 47 millones que somos. Hace 100 años con 20 millones no tenían el consumo que tenemos ahora y la población activa era del 75%, ahí si que había proletariado.
Está claro que las máquinas y la automatización va extinguiendo el mundo obrero y la teoría de Marx que tu no quieres aceptar ni tampoco la izquierda. Los políticos de la izquierda tendrán que ir cambiando de etiqueta para seguir viviendo del cuento. QUE OPINAS DEL RACISMO INDEPENDENTISTA CATALAN?
por qué en la Constitución de la República catalana están prohibidos los partidos independentistas? que tienes que decir a la democracia de la república catalana?
Por qué España se puede romper y la República catalana es indivisible? que tienes que decir a la expulsión masiva que habrá de los españoles que viven Cataluña cuando sea una república independiente? Como contempla el racismo los marxistas? No hagas como Pedro Sanchez y Pablo Iglesias, dando privilegios a los independentistas para cargarse España, MOJATE CRIPTON.


----------



## cripton36 (31 Ene 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tus tonterías, una detrás de otra y rozando el ridiculo. Y el racismo de los anticapitalista de la CUP que desprecian a los marxistas españoles por ser genéticamente inferiores , tu cobardía no te deja opinar?
> Mojate, marxista el proletariado no va a sustituir nada, solo haces que mentir.
> El proletariado está en fase de extinción, cada vez hay menos obreros que cogen la hoz y el martillo, te tengo que refrescar la memoria las máquinas cambian la sociedad hasta el modelo económico-politico. Posiblemente en España haya unos 10 millones de personas en trabajos directamente productivos que alimentan a 47 millones que somos. Hace 100 años con 20 millones no tenían el consumo que tenemos ahora y la población activa era del 75%, ahí si que había proletariado.
> Está claro que las máquinas y la automatización va extinguiendo el mundo obrero y la teoría de Marx que tu no quieres aceptar ni tampoco la izquierda. Los políticos de la izquierda tendrán que ir cambiando de etiqueta para seguir viviendo del cuento. QUE OPINAS DEL RACISMO INDEPENDENTISTA CATALAN?
> ...



LA HOZ Y EL MARTILLO?
a esa porqueria llamas comunismo, con eso me lo dices todo.
no necesitas mostrar mas tu Cabeza hueca.
lo que cataluña debe hacer, es aprovechar su autonomia para crear el comunismo.
el independentismo la hara mas debil y pobre.
sabias que una de las primeras medidas que debe tomar un marxista, despues de ganar la presidencia es crear una ley de AUTONOMIA MUNICIPAL?
eso facilitaria la creacion de el comunismo dialecticamente.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Neper (31 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *mientras tanto en la narco dictadura de macrisis.
> hambrientinos comiendo de la basura.*
> 
> [youtube]tHxJrN88OzI[/youtube]



Negroide hijo de mil putas, en Argentina hay más inmigrantes latinoamericanos que en el resto del continente junto.

Pedazo de mierda indocriolla, escoria defecada por indias que se hicieron fornicar por españoles para "mejorar la raza".

Solo en Argentina ustedes son humanos, en el resto de los países son mierda humana, serviles a sus élites cavernícolas.


----------



## neutral295 (2 Feb 2019)

Vaya empanada que llevas Cripton, no sabes ni el idioma que se habla en Cataluña. Comunismo en Cataluña, jaja, y el independentismo ha votado mayoritariamente a Puigdemont que es de derecha pujolista. Los catalanes les gusta la ley del dinero. En Cataluña si encuentras un marxista es racista porque no quiere que le revienten los oídos escuchando hablar la lengua castellana 
Tu jefe en el Capital que dice del odio de los independentistas hacia los que hablan castellano? Como quieres que haya comunismo en Cataluña si oyen hablar castellano y se les retuerce las tripas porque el castellano según ellos la invento Franco. Los independentistas consideran al que habla castellano un franquista , es que no lo ves? donde queda el marxismo si te odian por el idioma que hablas. Cripton, cual es el idioma de los marxistas? el alemán? lo hablaba Hitler, el italiano? lo hablaba Mussolini, el francés? lo hablaba Napoleón, jaja. Cripton, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que pasa en Cataluña, y no va de marxismo ni comunismo, sino de sentimientos de 2 millones de personas que no quieren un DNI con la Ñ de España, eso no lo arregla tu jefe con el marxismo. Con el problema que hay en Cataluña te demuestro que con el marxismo no se arreglan los problemas de convivencia de la gente. Eres un inmaduro Cripton, el marxismo no arregla lo de Cataluña, sino llama a Puigdemont a Bélgica, posiblemente te.meta una patada en el culo a ti y a tu marxismo.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Feb 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Vaya empanada que llevas Cripton, no sabes ni el idioma que se habla en Cataluña. Comunismo en Cataluña, jaja, y el independentismo ha votado mayoritariamente a Puigdemont que es de derecha pujolista. Los catalanes les gusta la ley del dinero. En Cataluña si encuentras un marxista es racista porque no quiere que le revienten los oídos escuchando hablar la lengua castellana
> Tu jefe en el Capital que dice del odio de los independentistas hacia los que hablan castellano? Como quieres que haya comunismo en Cataluña si oyen hablar castellano y se les retuerce las tripas porque el castellano según ellos la invento Franco. Los independentistas consideran al que habla castellano un franquista , es que no lo ves? donde queda el marxismo si te odian por el idioma que hablas. Cripton, cual es el idioma de los marxistas? el alemán? lo hablaba Hitler, el italiano? lo hablaba Mussolini, el francés? lo hablaba Napoleón, jaja. Cripton, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que pasa en Cataluña, y no va de marxismo ni comunismo, sino de sentimientos de 2 millones de personas que no quieren un DNI con la Ñ de España, eso no lo arregla tu jefe con el marxismo. Con el problema que hay en Cataluña te demuestro que con el marxismo no se arreglan los problemas de convivencia de la gente. Eres un inmaduro Cripton, el marxismo no arregla lo de Cataluña, sino llama a Puigdemont a Bélgica, posiblemente te.meta una patada en el culo a ti y a tu marxismo.



el marxismo no, pero el comunismo seria mucho mejor que el independentismo
de todas formas les caeran a palos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (2 Feb 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¡Degradación total!
> Vea lo que adornó la concentracion de la opodricion venezolana*



prepara tus pertenencias para que te vllas con tu madburro.
nomas no se si para Guantanamo o para iran.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (3 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el marxismo no, pero el comunismo seria mucho mejor que el independentismo
> de todas formas les caeran a palos.
> te Saluda un marxista



Criptón, que veo cada día la TV3 catalana independentistas, si leyeras los mensajes de la gente se te iban a poner los pelos de punta. A ti te miran como español que habla el idioma de Franco, lo de marxista les importa una mierda. Eres el enemigo a batir porque hablas, escribes y piensas en español. Si hay republica catalana la expulsión de los catalanes españoles será peor que lo que hizo Hitler a los judíos. Esto va de razas y en Cataluña quieren una raza pura que todos hablen catalán y que nadie que viva en Cataluña entienda el castellano. Por eso los catalanes españoles que estamos en Cataluña para que no nos expulsen hay que crear la comunidad de Tabarnia y eso solo tiene cojones a hacerlo VOX. Es un tema de supervivencia y no de marxismo. Hay que aplicar la política que conviene en cada momento, y lo del racismo catalán va subiendo cada día porque en los colegios ya se encargan de adoctrinarlos al odio hacia España y los españoles. Ahora buscan los independentistas la vía eslovena para que hayan muertos, para que intervenga la comunidad internacional, y los independentistas decir que España es país que asesina a la gente por ir a votar. A ver si te enteras de una vez lo que es la política y que con el marxismo no se soluciona el problema de Cataluña. El marxismo no es capaz de solucionar un tema racista, a ver si lo entiendes de una puñetera vez.


----------



## neutral295 (4 Feb 2019)

Gracias Cripton, la politica en el planeta es muy complicada y no se puede tener contento a todos el mundo. Un planeta sin fronteras, un solo idioma y acabaríamos con el racismo. Hay que arreglar antes muchas cosas sobre el comportamiento humano que arrastramos de nuestros antepasados. El claro ejemplo de los catalanes independentistas, siempre celebrando el 1714, gente que vivió hace más de 300 años, que hicieron su vida y estos políticos malvados independentistas malmetiendo a la población razones históricas para enfrentamientos y muertos, y odiar lo español. La gente traga por el adoctrinamiento que hay en las escuelas, desde pequeños se las meten en el cerebro que el enemigo son los españoles ¿que libertad tiene ese individuo si desde pequeño le han estado lavando el cerebro? ¿que poder de decisión tiene? La realidad es que la ley del dinero(capitalismo) funciona por si misma con el mercado de oferta-demanda. El marxismo como utopía puedes pensar lo que quieras, pero es una responsabilidad muy grande intentar cambiar las cosas hacia el marxismo, primero por que la mayoría no quieren, y genéticamente no estamos hechos para ellos porque todos no somos iguales sino tendríamos marxismo, los avances tecnológicos van cambiando la política. El capitalismo español dentro de la UE nos da un nivel de vida que no nos podemos quejar, hablo en general. A mi no me gusta ver como desahucian a familias sin darles soluciones, lo veo inhumano.


----------



## silenus (4 Feb 2019)

Las principales potencias de la UE legitiman a Guaidó | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

#23FEB Así se encuentra el Puente Internacional Simón Bolívar del lado de Colombia a las 7:30pm. El paso completamente cerrado. Al fondo se ve un grupo de policías colombianos. "Toca por la trocha, hermano", se escucha. 


Dos tanquetas del lado de Venezuela tumbaron las estructuras que mantienen el paso cerrado hacia Colombia. Hay una mujer herida. Dos militares de la FANB pasaron hacia Colombia y se encuentran con el diputado Olivares. Uno de los militares está herido en la cara. #23Feb


En este momento venezolanos retiran las barreras del Puente del lado de Colombia. Las lanzan hacia el río. #23F son las ocho de la mañana. 


3 GNB rompieron las barreras en el Puente Internacional Simón Bolívar y desertaron hacia el lado colombiano. 1 primer teniente y 2 sargentos


Disturbios en Ureña frontera con Colombia



*Juan Guaidó a través de su cuenta twitter:* Venezuela, llegó el día en el que daremos el paso para lograr el ingreso de la ayuda humanitaria. Desde nuestras fronteras, por mar y tierra, traeremos la esperanza, la comida y las medicinas para los más necesitados. 

Convocamos a todos a salir masivamente a la calle en todo el país, a manifestarse en paz en los cuarteles para exigirle a la FANB que deje pasar la ayuda humanitaria. Hagamos que hoy se escuche el clamor de todo un pueblo que quiere vida, futuro y libertad.

A la FANB le reiteramos nuestra orden: odebezcan la Constitución, dejen pasar la ayuda humanitaria y pónganse del lado del pueblo. 

Hoy tienen en sus manos las vidas de cientos de miles de venezolanos. Todo el país y el mundo tendrá sus ojos sobre ustedes. Decidan bien.

https://twitter.com/jguaido/status/1099278683574071297

7:45 am. GNB reprime a voluntarios y ciudadanos que intentaban cruzar a Colombia en Ureña, Edo.Táchira. Vía @osmarycnn 

745 am GNB reprime a voluntarios y ciudadanos en Ureña #Venezuela #23febrero

El momento en que los GN venezolanos se bajan corriendo de las tanquetas y se entregan a autoridades colombianas. 
Se tiene que aclarar lo siguiente; ellos irrumpen a la fuerza con las tanquetas para NO ser disparados por sus mismos compañeros por ser traidores a la Patria, una lástima que todavía existan Militares traidores y No con bolas cómo estos estos que se sublevaron prácticamente. 
Momento en que los GNB se entregan a autoridades colombianas

La secuencia luego que los GN que desertaron de Venezuela entregan sus armas a autoridades colombianas 
GNB desertores de Venezuela entregan sus armas a autoridades colombianas

*TeleSur: "Terroristas infiltrados tomaron las tanquetas e intentaron atropellar personas" *http://j.mp/2BN8jJc 


ESTE MEDIO ESTÁ EN UNA ESQUINA EN UREÑA TRASMITIENDO SIN CENSURA:

LIVE: Clashes at Venezuela-Columbia border













*Colectivos llegan al puente Simón Bolívar*


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*TRAICIONAR AL MAL ES HACER EL BIEN*


Ya están listos los 10 camiones cargados con ayuda humanitaria que se encuentran en el Puente de La Unidad en Tienditas donde funciona el centro de acopio. Se espera que ingresen a territorio venezolano. En minutos declaran los presidentes de Chile, Paraguay, Colombia. 








‍♂ Presidente (E) Juan Guaidó desde su cuenta Twitter: 

"En mi condición de Comandante en Jefe de la Fuerza Armada Nacional, dadas las circunstancias excepcionales que vive la República, dejo sin efecto la calificación de Traidores a la Patria, para efectivos militares que crucen la frontera."


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

[#VIDEO]#23Feb CARACAS | Así se encuentra en estos momentos la plaza Francia a las 10:29 am.



#23Feb / Venezolanos cantan el Himno Nacional con la llegada del primer camión con la Ayuda Humanitaria a la frontera Brasil-Venezuela / #GranSabana Santa Elena de Uairen


#Maracay #23feb






[#VIDEO] Voluntario venezolano: “Ayúdemnos a pasar esta medicina para allá porque más de uno de ustedes me atrevo a apostar que tienen familiares diabéticos, que sufren de cáncer, tienen cualquier enfermedades que no hay medicina en Venezuela" Con protestas y altercados inicia el prometido día del ingreso de la ayuda humanitaria


#23Feb 11:01am Así esta la redoma de La Matica en Los Teques a la espera que se sume la marcha que viene por la Panamericana desde Carrizal







11:11 am Queman autobús en Ureña delante del cordón de la GN

[#VIDEO]Represión continúa a esta hora en la localidad fronteriza de Ureña donde los manifestantes exigen El Paso de la ayuda humanitaria. (11:02 am). La GNB comenzó a lanzar gases lacrimógenos y perdigones alrededor de las 07:00 am.


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Heridos con perdigones en Ureña +18:


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

#23Feb Presidente encargado, Juan Guaidó, (@jguaido), llegó al puente tienditas con los camiones que contienen ayuda humanitaria para Venezuela.


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*1:00 pm Así está el puente Tienditas #23Feb (fotos) *1:00 pm Así está el puente Tienditas #23Feb (fotos)

*Siga en Vivo GNB reprime a las personas en el puente Simón Bolívar por lapatilla y VPI Tv *Siga en Vivo GNB reprime a las personas en el puente Simón Bolívar por lapatilla y VPI Tv - LaPatilla.com


*Jesús Ollarves: Ya la política de exterminio de Nicolás Maduro es innegable* Jesús Ollarves: Ya la política de exterminio de Nicolás Maduro es innegable


*Funcionario del Faes se pone al lado de la constitución en el puente Simón Bolívar #23Feb* Funcionario del Faes se pone al lado de la constitución en el puente Simón Bolívar #23Feb

*
Desde el Cuartel Bacazaraza, varios militares sueltan las armas y se unen al clamor del país #23Feb (VIDEO) *Desde el Cuartel Bacazaraza, varios militares sueltan las armas y se unen al clamor del país #23Feb (VIDEO)


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*(Vídeo):* #Ahora Otro militar abandona sus filas en #Barcelona camina entre los manifestantes #23Feb no emitio declaracion solo agarro una bandera


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Termina concentración y ahora merideños se concentran frente a la sede de Poli Mérida en Glorias Patrias..#23Feb


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*Video:* #23Feb CARACAS | En estos momentos la concentración se moviliza a La Carlota.


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

sigan la situación de venezuela en vivo:


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*Urgente: Video muy fuerte: Las condiciones de la persona que es trasladada en brazos de sus compañeros es sumamente delicada. 1:30pm calle Roscio divulguen y etiqueten a quienes consideren #SantaElenadeUairen #venezuela #Ayudahumanitaria*


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Runrun.es, [23.02.19 14:48]
‍♂ Presidente (E) Juan Guaidó: 

"Agradezco a Colombia por apoyar este noble objetivo (...) Los voluntarios venezolanos están intentando el ingreso de la ayuda en actitud cívica, no han sido replegados por las Fuerzas Armadas que hoy vimos que respaldó a este Comandante en Jefe y Presidente legítimo(...) Están masacrando a la gente en Santa Elena de Uairén, en la frontera con Brasil. Desplegaron a irregulares en territorio venezolano, disparando armas de fuego para tratar de detener lo que ha sido inevitable. Ya entró parte de la ayuda por Santa Elena. Hacemos responsable a quien usurpa funciones de la vida de los pemones en Santa Elena de Uairén. Señores de las Fuerzas Armadas, no permitan que los colectivos irregulares sigan masacrando a los venezolanos. Estamos cada vez más cerca, Venezuela. Hoy es un día de resistencia. A la dictadura solo le quedan los colectivos armados. Las Fuerzas Armadas debe proteger a nuestra gente."

Runrun.es, [23.02.19 14:52]
Nicolás Maduro en VTV desde concentración en contra de la Ayuda Humanitaria: 

"Nosotros hemos aceptado la asistencia humanitaria de Europa, pero pagaremos esta asistencia euro sobre euro… no somos mendigos de nadie… para mendigos busquen en el Guaire… ustedes saben a quién… Con Brasil estamos dispuestos a comprar todo el arroz, el azúcar, la leche en polvo que nos quieran vender, pagándolo de contado, no somos maulas… quieren traer camiones de carne, de arroz, de leche... se los compro ya… para los mercados populares… para los CLAP … por las buenas todo... por las malas nada…"


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

#VIDEO Momento exacto en que tanquetas de la GNB tumban barandas que bloqueaban acceso a la frontera en el Puente Simón Bolívar.


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

#URGENTE 3pm Policía Nacional incendia primera gandola cargada de comida en el puente Francisco De Paula Santander (Ureña) (foto Cortesía)


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Runrun.es, [23.02.19 15:02]
3:02 PM. CARABOBO. Valencia. Herido en Av. Universidad por impacto de bomba lacrimogena en la cabeza.

Runrun.es, [23.02.19 15:04]
✂ Nicolás Maduro: "Por amor a Colombia y el amor a la patria he pedido paciencia a Dios ... pero no podemos seguir con la paciencia -… por eso he decidido romper todas las relaciones políticas y diplomáticas con Colombia … no se puede seguir prestando el territorio colombiano para provocaciones contra Venezuela … todos los embajadores y cónsules de Colombia tiene 24 horas para salir de Venezuela".


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

UPDATE One of the humanitarian aid trucks has just been lit on fire on the Francisco de Paula Santander bridge between Colombia and Venezuela. Our WCK team is safe in Cúcuta and not on the bridge. #Venezuela #AyudaHumanitaria


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*Este tweet fue escrito por chef Español Jose Andrés*

This photo of our @WCKitchen team distributing sandwiches to hungry Venezuelans on the Francisco Bridge in Cúcuta says more than my words can describe... #ChefsForVenezuela #ChefsForThePeopleTraducir Tweet


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

(1:50PM #23Feb) En Táchira, después de reprimir en las Dantas, los funcionarios de la GNB se unieron a la sociedad civil y van camino a San Antonio a apoyar el ingreso de la Ayuda Humanitaria al país - #23FAvalanchaHumanitaria


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Ciudadanos intentan recuperar la ayuda humanitaria del camión que funcionarios venezolanos incendiaron para evitar que pasara hacia Venezuela la tarde de este #23Feb / Reportó: @YamileJimenez


Funcionarios incendiaron camión que transportaba ayuda humanitaria de Colombia a Venezuela este #23Feb, Ciudadanos intentaron recuperar algunos insumos para evitar que se quemen / Reportó: @YamileJimenez


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*MADURO HA INCURRIDO EN UN CRIMEN DE LESA HUMANIDAD BAJO LA MODALIDAD DE EXTERMINIO*


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Feb 2019)

@Arepa seguro que esto le gusta

*Podcasts Disidentes - Podcast30 - ¿Qué está pasando en Venezuela?*


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

#IntervencionMilitarYA es Trending Topic en Venezuela.

Solicitud de #IntervenciónMilitarYa o #InjerenciaHumanitariaYa en Venezuela


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> @Arepa seguro que esto le gusta
> 
> *Podcasts Disidentes - Podcast30 - ¿Qué está pasando en Venezuela?*



Si apoya a Maduro ten por seguro que no, sea como fuere gracias


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Los camiones de ayuda humanitaria, quemados por el régimen de Nicolás Maduro al cruzar a Venezuela. La gente trató de recoger lo que se podía, gritaba a los GNB si ellos no pasaban hambre.
La indolencia. La maldad. 
Fotos de @luisgonzaloprz


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

*Imagen fuerte:*





#AHORA Uno de los heridos en Ureña A quema Ropa


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Feb 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Si apoya a Maduro ten por seguro que no, sea como fuere gracias



Ni por asomo, escúchelo. Le gustará


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Imágenes de @venepress: Colectivos paramilitares del chavismo disparan contra civiles en #Ureña. 

#23Feb #Táchira


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)

Marcha de hoy varias ciudades:


----------



## Arepa (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)

#AlertaSNTP | Este #14Mar, el periodista polaco Tomasz Surdel, del diario [MENTION=581809]gaz[/MENTION]eta_wyborcza, fue detenido y golpeado por efectivos de la Faes. Se desplazaba por Bello Monte, en #Caracas, y se encuentra en #Venezuela desde hace dos meses #15Mar




















*#AlertaSNTP | Después de visitar las oficinas de la empresa para la que trabaja, el Sebin allana ahora la residencia de Rafael González Meregote #15Mar

A 43 horas de su desaparición, recibimos está foto como fe de vida de Rafael González. Los organismos de seguridad siguen sin reconocer dónde lo tienen.

#AHORA | A las 10 am le confirman a la familia de Rafael González que lo tienen preso en el Sebin del Helicoide. Es ahora cuando les reciben comida y ropa. Aún no los dejan verlo y está preso desde el jueves #16Mar #LiberenARafael













Desde el Programa Zurda Conducta, trasmitido por VTV, se expone y se amenaza al periodista y activista de DDHH, Melanio Escobar. 

Durante su emisión de este #14Mar continuaron la práctica estigmatizante, ahora contra Escobar a quien envían mensajes velados.

[YOUTUBE]

Testimonio de Tomasz Surdel, corresponsal de Gazeta Wyborcza

#URGENTE | Este es el testimonio de Tomasz Surdel (@TomekSurdel), el corresponsal de Gazeta Wyborcza, en #Venezuela, que fue brutalmente golpeado por funcionarios policiales este #14Mar. 
Durante el hecho, las únicas frases que escuchó fueron "Dame la cédula" y "Dispárale".

[YOUTUBE]

Testimonio de Heberlizert González, reportera agredida el 11 de marzo

[YOUTUBE]















#AlertaSNTP Mantienen práctica con la que, a través del discurso oficial, se criminaliza el trabajo de periodistas. Rechazamos que desde VTVcanal8 se arremeta y se exponga a los trabajadores de la prensa, pretendiendo generar miedo. Así ocurrió este #14Mar con Luis Gonzalo Pérez *


----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)

*MEGA APAGÓN EN VENEZUELA 
Desde el 07/03/2019 a las 5:00 pm hora de Venezuela hasta el 13/14-03/2019


Mega Apagón en Venezuela
Desde el 07/03/2019 a las 5:00 pm hasta el 13-14/03/2019 quien sabe la hora​
Saqueos en Maracaibo, vandalismo apoyado por el Gobernador Chavista del Estado Zulia Omar Prieto:











Recopilación de saqueos en Maracaibo por más de 100 horas sin electricidad

Actos vandálicos en Maracaibo #11Mar

Venezuela - 105 tiendas fueron robadas en el centro comercial Sambil Maracaibo - VPItv

Así fue el saqueo al supermercado Nasa en Maracaibo

ULTIMA HORA! SAQUEOS, ANARQUÍA EN LA CIUDAD DE MARACAIBO VENEZUELA TRAS APAGÓN ! VE LO QUE PASO

EN MARACAIBO COLECTIVOS ARMADOS RECORREN LA CIUDAD EN VEHÍCULOS DE PDVSA

Caos en Venezuela tras 72 horas de apagón masivo | Noticias Telemundo

RED+ | Venezuela completa 100 horas sin luz

RED+ | Venezuela completa 100 horas sin luz

¡¡¡ALERTA!!! VENEZUELA al borde del COLAPSO sin luz

Venezuela: Desesperación por falta de luz y agua

ATROPELLO DE LA PNB EN VENEZUELA HOY (RESUMEN)

EN VIVO - Sigue en Apagón en Venezuela

Los Guariqueños bañandose al aire libre:

#VENEZUELA #GUÁRICO EN MANANTIALES HA TENIDO QUE SALIR A BAÑARSE LA GENTE ANTE EL #MEGAAPAGÓN

Maduro anuncia “Plan tanque azul” tras mega apagón en Venezuela

Maduro anuncia “Plan tanque azul” tras mega apagón en Venezuela

#VENEZUELA 18 HORAS SIN LUZ EN ARAGUA NO HAY SERVICIO DE COMBUSTIBLE 11:30AM

Juzguen ustedes si este es un modo digno de abastecerse de agua, un modo socialista sin duda es:

https://twitter.com/teleSURtv/status/1105622157999120386













Caraqueños no sacaban agua del río Guaire sino de una tubería en la pared

https://twitter.com/Rv_Chavez/status/1105256618604797952






Político chavista, no va a al Guaire a surtirse de agua, lleva una costosa cisterna a su casa (Tibisay Lucena es la que cuenta los votos de las elecciones que gana Maduro) Me gustaría verlos tomar de esas aguas a los Chavistas:

https://twitter.com/Gabo_ra27/status/1106007252836716550







https://twitter.com/maryorinmendez/status/1105962222545747973








ESTO ESTA PASANDO EN EL RÍO GUAIRE EN CARACAS VENEZUELA

Caraqueños buscan agua en el río Guaire por la escasez

Venezolanos se "abastecen" del Río Guaire en Caracas - VPItv​*


----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)

Aquí tienen el ataque cibernético/electromagnético


----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)

*Protestan en el Hospital Central de Barquisimeto tras llegada de la comisión de la ONU #16Mar (Video)*

Familiares de los pacientes del Hospital Central de Barquisimeto protestan a las afueras del instituto debido a la llegada de la comisión por los derechos humanos enviados por la ONU.

Al mismo tiempo, personal del centro de salud prestaron su apoyo al a iniciativa, poniéndose del lado de la necesidad de quienes sufren las precarias condiciones que otorga el regimen de Maduro.

Autoridades han impedido el acceso de los manifestantes, argumentando que son ordenes del ministerio de salud.

Leer Más


*Pintaron y surtieron de medicamentos a hospitales de Valencia y Barquisimeto ante visita de la ONU*




*La "visita turística" de la comisión de la ONU a Venezuela*
Alfredo Romero, director de Foro Penal, denunció que los representantes de la alta comisionada de los derechos humanos ante la ONU, Michelle Bachelet, no pudieron hablar con los presos debido a la negativa del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro, calificando así de "visita turística" el recorrido de la comisión por las diferentes cárceles del país.

También, Romero señaló que la cifra de presos políticos en Venezuela aumentó a 911 luego de las 124 detenciones a causa de las múltiples protestas por el apagón nacional sufrido el pasado 7 de marzo sin contar las más de 200 detenciones por saqueos a raíz de la falta de luz.

Por último, informó que la ONG se encuentra investigando el caso del ingeniero Ángel Gabriel Sequera, quien fue detenido el jueves 7 de marzo y falleció ese mismo día en la subdelegación del Cicpc de Ciudad Guayana, municipio Caroní.



*“Le dijimos a los comisionados de la ONU que lo que vieron en hospitales fue hecho hace dos días”*

Marlon Díaz, presidente de la Federación de Centros Universitarios del a Universidad de Carabobo (Venezuela), contó cómo fue agredido (ahorcado) por un presunto colectivo madurista que buscaba impedir que Díaz expresara la realidad de los centros hospitalarios del estado y del país ante la visita de los comisionados de la ONU en tema de DDHH. 



*ASÍ RECIBIERON A COMISIÓN DE LA ONU EN HOSPITAL DE VENEZUELA (VALENCIA)*


----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Abr 2019)

*¿Por qué los expertos desmienten el sabotaje eléctrico?*

Una hora y 20 minutos después de que ocurrió el apagón a las 4.50 de la tarde del jueves 7 de marzo, el ministro de Energía Eléctrica, Luis Motta Domínguez, anunció que se trataba de un sabotaje, versión secundada por Jorge Rodríguez, ministro de Comunicación e Información, quien llegó a señalar al senador estadounidense Marco Rubio como responsable. Sin embargo, fuentes abiertas y cerradas, algunas de ellas vinculados a Corpoelec, desmienten esa denuncia y apuntan a culpar a quienes administran el sistema eléctrico

1.-*Guri es un área fuertemente custodiada por miembros de la Fuerza Armada. Opera un comando especial y un grupo artillado del Ejército, un comando de la Guardia Nacional y la seguridad interna de Corpoelec, lo que hace imposible ingresar al área para cometer un sabotaje.*

2.-El sistema Scada regula y controla la Red Troncal de Transmisión. Según Jorge Rodríguez, el sabotaje ocurrió allí, pero José Aguilar, ingeniero y experto en el sector eléctrico, afirma que el Scada no puede ser manipulado desde el exterior, por lo que descarta la manipulación informática. El Scada además no está conectado a ninguna red, lo que hace inviable la posibilidad de algún hackeo.

3.-Fuentes vinculadas a Corpoelec confirmaron que un incendio de vegetación registrado el jueves en la tarde afectó las tres líneas de 765 kilovoltios entre Guri y las subestaciones Malena y San Gerónimo B.
Las líneas y las torres que las sostienen están cubiertas de vegetación porque no se le hace mantenimiento de pica y poda desde hace algunos años.

4.-Las líneas de 765 kv, que alcanzan una longitud de 2.230 kilómetros, son el mayor contribuyente de energía eléctrica a la Red Troncal de Transmisión. Aporta el 85 por ciento de la energía que se envía hacia el centro del país desde el Guri, según precisó el ingeniero Miguel Lara, exgerente de la Oficina de Planificación del Sistema Interconectado (Opsi) hasta 2004.
El incendio pudo generar un sobrecalentamiento en las líneas y a su vez un rechazo de carga que dispara las protecciones de las turbinas que alimentan esas líneas en Guri.

5.-Las líneas de 765 kv se alimentan de las unidades que están en la Casa de Máquinas 2 del Guri. Son las unidades de mayor potencia y pueden generar cada una unos 730 megavatios. En 2018 se conoció que cuatro turbinas de esta Casa de Máquinas estaban fuera de servicio por mantenimiento. Ahora, con la falla del jueves tres resultaron afectadas y su arranque resulta complejo si no se tiene corriente de excitación en sus generadores.

6.-El incendio pudo generar un sobrecalentamiento en las líneas y a su vez un rechazo de carga que dispara las protecciones de las turbinas que alimentan esas líneas en Guri.

7.-Las líneas de 765 kv se alimentan de las unidades que están en la Casa de Máquinas 2 del Guri. Son las unidades de mayor potencia y pueden generar cada una unos 730 megavatios. En 2018 se conoció que cuatro turbinas de esta Casa de Máquinas estaban fuera de servicio por mantenimiento. Ahora, con la falla del jueves tres resultaron afectadas y su arranque resulta complejo si no se tiene corriente de excitación en sus generadores.

8.-En el país hay instalados 1.500 megavatios en unidades Black Start (arranque sin nada de corriente en el sistema) con las que se puede alimentar el arranque de las plantas termoeléctricas y dar corriente a los generadores de Guri.

9.-Asesores externos presumen que antes del apagón del jueves 7 de marzo se intentó reconectar algunas cargas en Ciudad Bolívar o Guayana y generó una desestabilización, que hizo que el Sistema de Control de las Turbinas de Guri no adecuara la velocidad y una de ellas comenzó a acelerarse y debieron detener. Intuyen que el proceso no fue el adecuado y se dispararon las protecciones del resto de las turbinas, lo que las deja fuera de servicio.

10.-Restablecer la operatividad del sistema en Guri es complicado si los sistemas de protección y control de la principal central hidroeléctrica del país no están en buen estado porque se necesita una sincronización casi perfecta. Y para poner en servicio las líneas Guri-Malena-San Gerónimo (donde ocurrió la afectación por el incendio el jueves) se requiere que sus equipos de regulación de tensiones, de maniobras, de control y de protecciones estén bien en esas subestaciones, explicó el ingeniero Miguel Lara.

11.-El problema mayor es de transmisión, comenta el ingeniero Miguel Lara, conocedor de la Red Troncal de Transmisión. “Aunque generen energía en Guri, no pueden sacarla sin el sistema de 765 kilovoltios, que es por donde se envía 85 por ciento de la energía hacia el centro del país”.

12.-La debilidad y deterioro del sistema eléctrico, la falta de equipamiento de maniobra y control de mando de las subestaciones, y la ausencia de personal calificado hace cuesta arriba solventar el apagón nacional que la tarde de este sábado 9 de marzo cumple 48 horas.

13.-El ingeniero Miguel Lara asegura que el sistema se pudo recuperar en dos horas si se cuenta con todo el equipamiento y personal calificado, pero como no fue así el tiempo es “indeterminado”.

14.-Ubicar los puntos de afectación en las líneas de 765 kv, que tienen una longitud de 2.230 kilómetros, sería fácil si estuviesen habilitados los sistemas de termografía o rayos infrarrojos que detectan esas anomalías. Una avería de ese tipo puede resolverse en dos horas si se cuenta con personal técnico calificado, repuestos y medios de transporte que faciliten el acceso.

15.-La extinta Edelca, antes de ser nacionalizada, contaba con 13 helicópteros para inspeccionar por vía aérea cada mes todo el tendido eléctrico desde Guri hasta Cuestecita, ultima subestación de la red ubicada en la Guajira colombiana. Al parecer, ninguno está operativo.

16.-La desprofesionalización de la industria eléctrica aumentó en los últimos años. Los ingenieros especializados optaron por irse del país en buscar de un mejor futuro, y algunos por temor ante las constantes presiones a las que son sometidos por funcionarios de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, según afirman los sindicalistas de la industria eléctrica.

17.-En el país existen 19.000 megavatios instalados en plantas térmicas, cuya operatividad pudo minimizar la duración del apagón. Pero no están operativas. Hasta el jueves solo habían disponible 2.500 megavatios del total de 19.000, según preciso el ingeniero José Aguilar.

18.-Las plantas termoeléctricas pudieron arrancar con la alimentación de las Black Start (unidades de respuesta rápida), pero es evidente que ninguna funcionó, dijo el ingeniero Aguilar. Así que Corpoelec no tiene manera de incorporar al sistema, al menos esos 2.500 megavatios de termoelectricidad.

19.-El apagón nacional afectó el corazón del Sistema Eléctrico venezolano y demuestra que Venezuela depende del Guri como generador de electricidad.

20.-La opacidad de la información por parte del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro hace cuesta arriba determinar para los expertos la magnitud de los daños que hayan podido ocurrir. Indican que solo con el paso de los días se podrá saber qué es lo que no permitía reconectar al país.
¿Por qué los expertos desmienten el sabotaje eléctrico? - El Pitazo


----------



## Arepa (1 Abr 2019)

*Gozan de buena luz los 13 países a los que Hugo Chávez regaló energía eléctrica
*
Viernes 15 de marzo de 2019

La petrochequera de Chávez no tenía medida para regalar / Flickr: Hugo Chávez

Por Orlando Zamora.- 

Los gobiernos de Hugo Chávez, de acuerdo a fuentes oficiales y otras independientes, transfirieron a 13 países en plantas de electrificación, obras de infraestructura, suministros de diésel para hacerlas funcionar y bombillos ahorradores, por miles de millones de dólares. Además, instalaron en varios de esos países más de 1.000 megavatios (MW) de potencia eléctrica.


Ya estos datos son escandalosos, y eso que PDVSA no informó la totalidad de lo invertido en proyectos de electrificación en el extranjero, ni consolidó el total de MW que instaló tan generosamente. Este inventario de obras confirma que la cifra puede superar los 20.000 millones. Aquí van los números.

*En Cuba

2001.**Interconexión eléctrica donada personalmente por Hugo Chávez a Fidel Castro al cumplir éste 75 años. “Por qué no decir que te la damos en regalo a tu constancia”


*2005.**Bandes financia a 35 años el plan de electrificación de La Habana, reparación de calles y avenidas. Costo 20 millones de dólares.

*2008.**Venezuela le encarga a Cuba la compra de decenas de plantas eléctricas rurales, para ejecutar un plan alterno de “Generación Eléctrica Distribuida” descuidando la generación-distribución mediante obras de ingeniería avanzada. Se estima esa inversión en 2.800 millones de dólares.
*
2011.**Granacional Albatel s.a., construyó un cable submarino de telecomunicaciones con Cuba de 1.600 kilómetros a un costo de 72 millones de dólares.

*2019.**Cada día se le envían a Cuba 47.000 barriles de petróleo para vehículos y centrales eléctricas térmicas, con un precio actual de 55 dólares cada barril, lo que significa un total diario de 2.585.000 dólares.

*En Bolivia

2005.**PDVSA aporta el 40% del capital de Ende, Bolivia, dedicada al fomento eléctrico.

*2009.**Ende Andina, empresa mixta PDVSA-Bolivia construye el proyecto eléctrico en Cobija y Trinidad a diésel, con capacidad 30 MW. Informe PDVSA 2009.
*
2010.**Se inaugura una Planta Termoeléctrica en el municipio Entre Ríos en Cochabamba. Capacidad 100 MW. Costo 60 millones de dólares. Dispone de cuatro turbinas a gas suecas. Financia PDVSA a través de Ende Andina.

*2011.**El Informe de Gestión de PDVSA 2011, reporta que la empresa mixta Ende adelanta el Proyecto Termoeléctrico del Sur con asistencia de PDVSA y aportes del Banco Central Boliviano por 110 millones de dólares. Con una capacidad de 120 MW para asistir a las ciudades de La Paz, Oruro, Potosí, Cochabamba, Santa Cruz, Chuquisaca, Beni y Tarija.

*2011.**El diputado Julio Montoya revela un informe de la Gerencia de Cooperación Internacional de Bandes que indica que ese Banco le aportó a Bolivia 26 millones de dólares para ejecutar los Proyectos I y II de la sustitución de bombillos ahorradores.


*2012.**PDVSA se comprometió, según el informe 2011, construir al Sur de Bolivia una Planta de 120 MW.

*En EE.UU.

2005.**Citgo suministra para calefacción eléctrica 10 millones de dólares en combustibles para barrios pobres de Nueva York y Boston. Los avisos de prensa a color tanto en Washington Post y New York Time cuestan 180.00 dólares.

*2007.**Citgo dona al barrio neoyorquino del Bronx 3,3 millones de dólares.

*2011.**Citgo participa que ese año donará 500.000 bombillos ahorradores a 50.000 hogares pobres de 17 ciudades de EE.UU., a un costo de un millón de dólares.

*En Reino Unido

2006.**En el Canden Centre de Londres, Hugo Chávez dona al alcalde de Londres, Ken Livingstone, combustible para la calefacción eléctrica de los más pobres.

*En Nicaragua

2007.**Venezuela le suministra a Nicaragua 32 plantas generadoras de electricidad, según la revista chavista Barriles número 97, de enero de 2008.

*2009.**El Fondo Alba Caribe creado por PDVSA entre 2004-2008 empleó 29 millones de dólares, donados, a tres proyectos eléctricos según la revista “Orinoco Magna Reserva” de PDVSA. Publicada en julio septiembre del 2010.

*2010.**En junio se inaugura la Planta Termoeléctrica Solidaridad cerca de Managua. Capacidad 50 M. Costo 52 millones de dólares.

*2010.**En la Memoria y Cuenta de PDVSA se informa la construcción conjuntamente con Albanisa de las plantas de Generación Eléctrica de Managua con 71 MW, la de Nagarote de 54,4 MW y la de León de 27,2MW.

*2011.**El intelectual Sergio Ramírez indica que con los convenios con PDVSA se financiaron varios avisos luminosos en honor a Venezuela y también cinco canales de TV y decenas de radios remozadas.

*2011.**Daniel Ortega para asegurar su reelección aumenta ese año los subsidios a las tarifas eléctricas con 107,2 millones de dólares provenientes de la empresa mixta PDVSA-Albanisa, gracias al precio subsidiado de la primera.

*2011.**En octubre Daniel Ortega inaugura la Planta Eléctrica “Victorias del ALBA” de 30 MW financiada por Venezuela a un costo de 52 millones de dólares, creando así en ese país 600 empleos nuevos.

*2011.**El Banco Central de Nicaragua revela que la ayuda venezolana para los diferentes proyectos de inversión en plantas de generación eléctrica, ya generan*291,2 MWmás de energía, a un costo consolidado 1.940 millones de dólares.

*2011.**En la memoria de PDVSA se informa que conjuntamente con Albanisa avanzan en la construcción de dos unidades de generación eléctrica de la Planta Che Guevara, situada en Puerto Sandino, con capacidad de 40,8 y 6,8 MW. Esto lo ratifica el Informe de Gestión de PDVSA 2011.

*En Dominica*

2009.*La revista “Orinoco Magna Reserva” de PDVSA, de julio-septiembre de 2010 informa la inauguración en 2009 de la Planta de Combustible Wuaitukubuli en la isla Dominica. Su capacidad cubre el 100% del diésel requerido para la generación eléctrica de esa isla.
*
[*B]En San Cristóbal y Nieves

2010.*[/B]En la Memoria de PDVSA del 2010 se informa la instalación de un depósito de combustible a un costo de 3 millones de dólares que mejorará la autonomía de la generación eléctrica de la isla.

*En El Salvador.

2010.**La Memoria y Cuenta de PDVSA de 2010 indica que a un costo de 129 millones de dólares se construye en el Municipio Acajutha, en la costa del Pacífico del Salvador, la Planta de Almacenamiento y Distribución de Combustibles “Schafik Jorge Handal”.

*En Grenada

2009.**La revista Orinoco Magna Reserva refiere la construcción de un tanque de 18.000 barriles del diésel requerido por la empresa Grenada Electricity Services.
*
En Jamaica

2009.**Proyecto de Generación de Energía Eólica de Wigton Wind Farm a un costo de 69,7 millones de dólares.

*En Ecuador

2010. *El presidente Rafael Correa agradeció al presidente Chávez la donación de millones de bombillos de luz blanca, ahorradores, intentó pagar los gastos de transporte y el presidente venezolano no lo aceptó.

*En Uruguay

2005.**Cadafe de Venezuela registra acuerdos eléctricos con la empresa uruguaya de electricidad Administración Nacional de Usinas por 10 millones de dólares.
*
En Haití

2005.**Proyecto de Electrificación Ciudad Marchand Dessalines. Costo 1,2 millones de dólares. Aumento de la capacidad eléctrica del Proyecto Carrefour I. Costo 15 millones de dólares. Apoyo consolidado al sector energético de Haití. Costo 35 millones de dólares. Obra Ban´m La Vi. Costo 2,5 millones de dólares. Rehabilitación de la infraestructura eléctrica. Costo 6,8 millones de dólares. Red eléctrica Trou Du Nord. Costo 6,5 millones de dólares. Proyecto de Electrificación de Calles Solares. Costo 11,2 millones de dólares.


----------



## Arepa (1 Abr 2019)

Cada vez que en Venezuela haya un apagón recuerde como* Derwick y asociados nos estafó a los venezolanos por 2 mil millones de dólares (por la supuesta compra de Plantas Termoeléctricas) *y que uno de los dueños de esa empresa es cuñado de Ramos Allup.
*
“Bolichicos” acusados en Miami de lavar $1,200 millones de fraude cambiario venezolano

Francisco Convit negociaba con pistola en la mesa y amenaza de “perro bravo”

Turbogeneradores comprados para enfrentar crisis eléctrica en región suroccidental del país podrían ser parte de las viejas unidades vendidas por los bolichicos

Thor Halvorssen: “Bolichicos” estafaron con chatarra eléctrica*






















*Un juzgado embarga 40 casas de lujo en Marbella a un exvicepresidente de Venezuela

Nervis Villalobos, el hombre de la fortuna “eléctrica” en Andorra*
A Nervis Villalobos se le atribuye el despilfarro de millones de dólares en obras inconclusas y otras no ejecutadas durante el mandato del expresidente Hugo Chávez. Una vez “fuera” de la cúpula del Ejecutivo, el exministro de Energía Eléctrica cosechó una red de corrupción en la que abrazó más de 27 millones de dólares en paraísos fiscales

Leer Más



[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

*Venezuela: manual de supervivencia*





*"Si un día he de morir, que sea aquí en Maracaibo". El mítico grupo La Unión introdujo con su música una ciudad desconocida en el imaginario de la movida madrileña. *El segundo municipio de Venezuela, "donde se juntan selva y mar" y "donde vi mezclar su sangre con el oro negro", cantaba Rafa Sánchez, sabedor de que la capital del Zulia, frontera con Colombia, representaba la Venezuela saudita de los 80, el grifo petrolero que convertía al país sudamericano en el más rico de la región.

*Nada queda hoy en Maracaibo que merezca una canción y sí un torrente de lagrimas y lamentos.* El derrumbe revolucionario ha convertido a todos los venezolanos en supervivientes del peor programa televisivo posible, pero si algunos resumen la tragedia, apartados de los focos internacionales, esos *son los "maracuchos", maltratados como ningunos. 
El gobierno central ha decidido dejar a Caracas al margen del racionamiento eléctrico y, en cambio, ha castigado a Zulia con sólo de cuatro a seis horas de luz por día.* Y eso si se cumple lo estipulado por la cúpula cívico-militar del gabinete Maduro, después de más de 300 horas sin luz y de un mes de apagón en apagón. Y tras todo un año a semioscuras, con cortes continuos que durante el fin de semana se estiraban hasta siete horas.

*Según medios locales, fueron los militares quienes impusieron que la capital sea de nuevo la gran beneficiada para evitar las protestas y las muertes en los barrios populares caraqueños,* como ya sucediera en enero. El chavismo tienen pánico a un nuevo Caracazo que les eche a patadas del poder, pero por si acaso también pega muy duro en Maracaibo: ayer manifestantes opositores fueron dispersados con gases lacrimógenos y perdigones. Durante la semana una mujer perdió la vida, según el Parlamento, durante la represión a tiro limpio de paramilitares contra una protesta espontánea contra los apagones.

"Inhumano", titulaba con toda la razón en su portada el diario chavista Panorama. *Maracaibo y el Zulia parecen hoy el escenario de una serie posapocalíptica: sin luz, sin agua, con colas de muchas horas para cargar gasolina, con muy pocas tiendas abiertas tras más de 600 saqueos, sin Internet y con los teléfonos reducidos a la ruleta rusa.* Algunas veces con cobertura, muchas más sin ella. Una batalla diaria por la supervivencia, la vida convertida en historias mínimas de supervivencia.

*De nada sirve la historia, aquella que dice que Maracaibo, tras Buenos Aires, fue la segunda ciudad de la región con energía eléctrica.* La situación es tan extrema que ha obligado a los maracuchos a desarrollar un manual de supervivencia, que servirá muy pronto a los guionistas de Hollywood. _*"La gente duerme en los techos de las casas o en los garajes porque el calor es insoportable (35 grados durante el día). Ahora usan los cartones de los huevos, los prenden para repeler a los insectos. La mayoría de los comercios están cerrados, nunca sabes cuándo viene la luz"*_, relata a EL MUNDO José Martínez, dueño de un taller mecánico.

*El cierre de los comercios ha disparado el contrabando de alimentos desde Colombia, a precios siderales y casi siempre en dólares, porque tampoco hay efectivo y las tarjetas no funcionan sin red.

La carne y el pollo no sirven, porque los frigoríficos no pueden enfriar en tan pocas horas.* Así que los "granos" (legumbres) conforman buena parte de la dieta.

La solidaridad sustituye a la energía y en edificios donde algunos apartamentos cuentan con plantas eléctricas la gente se turna para cocinar. *"También comemos enlatados como el atún, pero son incomprables por su precio: una lata de 170 gramos cuesta 9.000 bolívares, la mitad de un salario mínimo"*, añade Martínez. Hasta la mortadela se cotiza como si fuera jamón ibérico, mientras una docena de plátanos cuesta 2 dólares y un saco de arroz se estira hasta los 50$.

*Aunque parezca Somalia, estamos en Venezuela.* *La búsqueda del agua es desesperada, incluso se recoge en las tuberías* donde el agua llega por gravedad desde los afluentes. Cientos de personas se aglomeran para llenar su balde, los mismos que usan incluso el agua de los aparatos de aire acondicionado (con plantas auxiliares) para limpiar baños o la cocina.

El consumo de gasolina ha aumentado (las plantas eléctricas funcionan con este combustible) con la misma intensidad que las colas ante las gasolineras, de hasta 300 vehículos y más de 12 horas de media. Todo vale para pasar el tiempo en la ciudad fantasma, con colas por un lado y con las oficinas, talleres y centros comerciales al mínimo. Hasta 20 dólares cobran los policías por saltarse las colas. "Parecemos zombis, muertos vivientes bajo este sol y sin aire acondicionado", describe desde su ciudad Alex El Maracucho, como llamaban en Caracas al joven zapatero zuliano, quien decidió volver a su tierra hace un año pensando que allí solventaría mejor la crisis. Un error que todavía le pesa.

*"El Zulia es el estado que el narcorégimen usa como laboratorio para torturar al resto de Venezuela.* Pero no nos vamos a rendir. Prepárase, organice a su gente y salga a la calle", anuncia la activista Andrea Colmenares desde el municipio de Cabimas, a 40 kilómetros de Maracaibo. Sus relatos a través de las redes sociales llevan al resto del país y al mundo el infierno que jamás soñó La Unión.

_*"La gente comenzó a hacer pozos en sus casas, la mayoría de agua salada e insalubre. Médicos e ingenieros la consideran dañina para las tuberías y para la piel, pero es lo que ha permitido a Cabimas no quedar en total sequía. Pero en consecuencia somos propensos a alergias, brotes en la piel, enfermedades estomacales y escabiosis. La gente vive rascándose por picadas de mosquitos y brotes en la piel"*_, denuncia Colmenares.

*La desolación se percibe a primera vista en una capital donde sólo funciona el 10% del transporte público y donde las pocas escuelas que abren están vacías.* El 95% del comercio, cerrado. Hasta 70 millones se pierden cada día por los apagones, según la Cámara de Comercio. "Nos sentimos totalmente discriminados, tratan de dar la normalidad a Caracas porque la temen. Nos discriminan, no les importan cómo estamos. Hay una rabia que se ve en las protestas, hay tanta molestia como angustia. La economía está paralizada. Se agudiza una situación que ya es muy grave", resume Martínez

Leer Más


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

*Venezolanos siguen arriesgando sus vidas para cruzar la frontera hacia Colombia*






*La gente camina por puentes improvisados para cruzar el río Táchira en la frontera entre Colombia y Venezuela, como se ve desde las afueras de Cúcuta, Colombia, 5 de abril de 2019. Fotografía tomada el 5 de abril de 2019. REUTERS / Carlos Eduardo Ramírez*






*La gente camina por un puente improvisado para cruzar el río Táchira en la frontera entre Colombia y Venezuela, como se ve desde las afueras de Cúcuta, Colombia, 5 de abril de 2019. Fotografía tomada el 5 de abril de 2019. REUTERS / Carlos Eduardo Ramírez*






*Un hombre salta al agua cerca de personas que caminan en un puente improvisado para cruzar el río Táchira en la frontera colombiano-venezolana, visto desde las afueras de Cúcuta, Colombia, el 5 de abril de 2019. Fotografía tomada el 5 de abril de 2019. REUTERS / Carlos Eduardo ramirez*






*Un oficial de la policía colombiana hace guardia cerca de las personas que caminan en puentes improvisados para cruzar el río Táchira en la frontera colombiano-venezolana, visto desde las afueras de Cúcuta, Colombia, el 5 de abril de 2019. Fotografía tomada el 5 de abril de 2019. REUTERS / Carlos Eduardo Ramírez*






*Policías colombianos montan guardia mientras la gente camina por un sendero cerca del río Táchira en la frontera colombiano-venezolana en las afueras de Cúcuta, Colombia, 5 de abril de 2019. Fotografía tomada el 5 de abril de 2019. REUTERS / Carlos Eduardo Ramírez

Todos los días, unos 45.000 venezolanos van y vienen entre Venezuela y Colombia en busca de alimentos, medicinas y otros productos básicos. Pasan por el río Táchira arriesgando sus vidas para salir adelante.

A pesar de que Venezuela cerró oficialmente sus fronteras terrestres con sus vecinos Colombia y Brasil el 23 de febrero, miles de personas siguen abandonando el país cada día.

Muchas arriesgan sus vidas en el proceso, ya sea al vadear ríos torrenciales o exponiéndose a sufrir abusos o explotación por parte de grupos armados que controlan las traicioneras rutas clandestinas.*

El pasado martes, fuerzas de seguridad de ambos lados de la frontera tuvieron dificultades para controlar la situación cuando 46.000 personas desesperadas forzaron el cruce a través del Puente Internacional Simón Bolívar, entre el pueblo venezolano de San Antonio del Táchira y la ciudad colombiana de Cúcuta.

Con la gente cruzando en ambos sentidos, en un momento dado las barreras para contener a la multitud fueron derribadas. El tumulto puso en riesgo de ser aplastados o pisoteados a bebés, niños pequeños asustados, mujeres embarazadas exhaustas, personas mayores y personas con discapacidad. Afortunadamente, no se han reportado heridos.

Las multitudes de esta semana son resultado de la crecida del río Táchira, que a su vez eleva el peligro en los cruces a pie más de lo habitual. Desde el 23 de febrero, cuando las autoridades venezolanas impusieron restricciones al cruce de fronteras, el tránsito a pie por el puente había disminuido. La gente recurría en su lugar a senderos enfangados –conocidos como “trochas”- y a vadear el río Táchira para llegar a Cúcuta, donde trabajan, estudian, pueden recibir atención médica u obtener comida y medicamentos no disponibles en Venezuela, Asimismo, miles de refugiados y migrantes venezolanos acceden a Colombia cada día para quedarse allí o continuar su viaje a otros países latinoamericanos.

Debido a que las fuertes lluvias han elevado el caudal del río e inundado muchos de los caminos, la única opción viable para la mayoría de venezolanos era el puente.

Esta situación ilustra los peligros que entraña el cruce irregular de fronteras por parte de personas en situación desesperada. Aunque para el miércoles el nivel de la corriente del Táchira había descendido temporalmente, la próxima llegada de la estación de lluvias continuará provocando que los cruces sean altamente peligrosos.

*Venezolanos siguen arriesgando sus vidas para cruzar la frontera hacia Colombia (fotos)*


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

*El venezolano que sale a marchar con una bandera y las cenizas de su hija en las manos (video)*


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

*02/04/2019: Venezolanos rompen barricada que instaló Maduro en puente Simón Bolívar para cruzar hacia Colombia*

Venezolanos que intentaban pasar por la frontera por el Puente Simón Bolívar en Cúcuta desde el lado colombiano, rompieron el cerco de seguridad de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana (GNB) este martes 2 de abril. Los presentes quería ingresar a territorio venezolanos para llevar os alimentos y medicinas que adquirieron en la ciudad neogranadina luego que las trochas que se utilizaban para estos fines quedaran inhabilitadas por la crecida del río Táchira.


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2019)

El fascista este no se cansa de hacer el ridículo....................PREOCÚPATE POR LA RICA COLOMBIA, PELELE............................





Colombia refleja cifras de pobreza en Cúcuta que enciende alarmas


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

Febrero 2017:




Octubre 2018:






Noviembre 2018:



Los caminantes venezolanos parte II


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

Colectivos portan "credenciales" para excusar el uso de armas de fuego (FOTOS) Colectivos portan "credenciales" para excusar el uso de armas de fuego (FOTOS)

La tortura roja persiste en Zulia: Sin luz y sin agua #4Abr La tortura roja persiste en Zulia: Sin luz y sin agua #4Abr

Sectores de Carabobo permanecen sin luz este jueves #4Abr Apagón rojo mantiene a sectores de Carabobo sin luz #4Abr

El peregrinaje del venezolano para conseguir un poco de agua (FOTOS) El peregrinaje del venezolano para conseguir un poco de agua (FOTOS)

Detienen equipo de prensa VPI y Tv Venezuela en el Zulia Detienen equipo de prensa VPI y Tv Venezuela en el Zulia (video)

Venezuela sigue a oscuras mientras intentan que en Caracas todo parezca "normal" Venezuela sigue a oscuras mientras intentan que en Caracas todo parezca "normal"

Así se luce la Plaza Altamira tras falla del Metro de Caracas (video) Así se luce la Plaza Altamira tras falla del Metro de Caracas (video)

La crisis humanitaria dispara los abortos clandestinos en Venezuela La crisis humanitaria dispara los abortos clandestinos en Venezuela

Qué hay detrás de la tolerancia de la dictadura de Nicolás Maduro ante los colectivos chavistas Qué hay detrás de la tolerancia de la dictadura de Nicolás Maduro ante los colectivos chavistas


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

La historia de la construcción del guri para publicarla y decir lo que estos inútiles destruyeron en tan poco tiempo, algo que costo tanto para construir en muchos años y que es la obra de infraestructura numero dos en su estilo en el mundo

[


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

https://twitter.com/CorreodelCaroni/status/1112096408645992448

https://twitter.com/Daniel_RiosVE/status/1112029027634724865

https://twitter.com/LuzMelyReyes/status/1111763188092162048


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

https://twitter.com/TITORODRIGUEZZ/status/1113174329762754560 

https://twitter.com/InformadorVeraz/status/1112747929910038528


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

*El páramo de Berlín, el punto más peligroso para los venezolanos*

El Páramo de Berlín, la ruta helada de los migrantes venezolanos hacia Colombia; organizaciones humanitarias reportan muertos por hipotermia.


]





Así cruzan venezolanos el páramo de Berlín para llegar a Bucaramanga | Noticias Caracol

El páramo de Berlín: el paso que aterra a los venezolanos caminantes | Noticias Caracol


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

#29Mar | ABRO HILO ⬇ MEGA GUISO ELÉCTRICO
-Guayana: Generaba el 70% de energía al país.

Hidroeléctricas; Macagua I y II. Capacidad de generación, 2.500WV. Hoy opera la mitad de su capacidad, de 12unidades generadoras solo 5 están activas. Falta de mantenimiento







➡Hidroeléctrica; Simón Bolívar "Guri". Capacidad de generación:
10.000MW, de 20 unidades generadoras. Solo 9 están funcionando a máxima capacidad, el resto se mantiene paralizada. Gracias a la negligencia & corrupción! #ApagónNacional


















➡Hidroeléctrica (Manuel Piar) #Tocoma.- Constructora Oderbreth
-Enero 2012.- Chavez: Primera (turbina) debe estar arrancando en septiembre 2012. NO terminaron la represa,NO arrancaron ni una turbina.
Costó más de tres veces el precio de Caruachi US 2.797millones.


#GUAYANA. MEGA GUISO ELÉCTRICO|
➡ Hidroeléctrica Francisco de Miranda "Caruachi". 12unid generadoras c/u 180MW. Capacidad de generación 2.196MW. Hoy solo 7 están operativas. El resto permanecen apagadas se desconoce el motivo. Usurpadores apagaron a Venezuela. 

MEGA GUISO ELÉCTRICO| ➡100mil millones de $ que deberían estar invertido en el sistema eléctrico nacional que hoy está absolutamente colapsado. Compraron de una gran cantidad de plantas termoeléctricas que hoy no funcionan 













➡"Hoy apenas se está produciendo el 45% de la capacidad instaladas, tanto en las hidroeléctricas como en las termoeléctricas al tiempo que dejaron de hacer mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo en zonas de cableado de alta tensión" #Venezuela






Autor: https://twitter.com/DarioGraffe


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

https://twitter.com/VPITV/status/1111725330211971075 

https://twitter.com/Watcher_Ven/status/1111749471153606658


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)

https://twitter.com/edgarmanuel/status/1109138419266011136 

https://twitter.com/TITORODRIGUEZZ/status/1108412095408820225


----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## viruz (8 Abr 2019)

Clasica redistrubucion de riqueza Socialista.


----------



## Arepa (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## parapedoelmio (8 Abr 2019)

me la sopla 3 vcees al día


----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2019)

https://twitter.com/susanaraffalli/status/1118594799991439362 

https://twitter.com/susanaraffalli/status/1118594800926769152 

https://twitter.com/susanaraffalli/status/1118597882465128449 

https://twitter.com/susanaraffalli/status/1118603285399769089 

https://twitter.com/susanaraffalli/status/1118607945007271938


----------



## Arepa (23 Abr 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)

Guardias Nacionales golpeando salvajemente a dos mujeres opositora a Maduro #1mayo 

Guardia Nacional Bolivariana (GNB), hiere a fotógrafo #Venezuela #01mayo

A tiros la policía dispersó manifestación en San Fernando de Apure Venezuela

https://twitter.com/vivoplaynet/status/1123657896607113216

https://twitter.com/johanalvarezr/status/1123660772482211840


----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)

Periodista de VPITV es herido en Altamira represión


----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)

Fallece en quirófano cuando estaba siendo intervenida en La Clínica Ávila la joven *Jurubith Rausseo* (27) asesinada por Maduro


----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)

9:35 AM. ARAGUA. Reportan que falleció el joven Yosner Graterol, de 16 años, herido de bala en brazo y hemitórax izquierdo, el pasado 30 de abril durante las protestas en La Victoria. Se eleva a 2 el número de fallecidos en esta entidad.

10:10 AM. Reportan fallecimiento de Yoifre Jesús Hernández Vásquez en la Clínica Ávila. Yoifre Hernández tenía 14 años de edad, fue herido por arma de fuego en Altamira el 1 de mayo.


----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)

¡IMPACTANTE! NYT: Documentos secretos revelarían vínculos entre El Aissami y el Hezbolá (+Los habría ayudado a entrar en Venezuela)
¡IMPACTANTE! NYT: Documentos secretos revelarían vínculos entre El Aissami y el Hezbolá (+Los habría ayudado a entrar en Venezuela)


----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)

Reporte: *¿Qué está pasando?* Jueves #2May - 10:30 am

*Se eleva a 4 el número de fallecidos durante la represión a las protestas del 30 de abril y 1 de mayo:*

- Este jueves falleció Yosner Graterol, de 16 años, herido de bala el pasado 30 de abril durante las protestas en La Victoria, Edo. Aragua. Había sido trasladado al Hospital Central de Maracay. 

- Este jueves falleció Yoifre Hernández, de 14 años, herido de bala este 1 de mayo durante protestas en Altamira. Era atendido en la Clínica El Ávila.

- El martes falleció Samuel Méndez, de 24 años, herido de bala por colectivos paramilitares durante protestas en La Victoria, Edo. Aragua.

- La noche del miércoles falleció Jurubith Rausseo, de 27 años, herida de bala en la cabeza durante las protestas en Altamira.

ONG Foro Penal registra 205 arrestos entre el 30 de abril y 1 de mayo, 15 de ellos adolescentes.

Fueron sancionados los ocho funcionarios de PoliMiranda que enfrentaron a los colectivos armados que disparaban desde la sede del Ministerio de Transporte el pasado 30 de abril. Los efectivos serán sometidos a una investigación y les fueron decomisadas sus armas asignadas.

México reitera su preocupación por los eventos de violencia que acontecieron en Venezuela estos últimos días y exhorta a respetar cabalmente los derechos humanos.

La petrolera rusa Rosneft extrajo un total de 8,63 millones de toneladas de crudo venezolano en 2018, es decir, 7% más que en 2017.

FUENTES: @churuguara - @Alanzola - @AlfredoRomero - @ElPitazoTV - @SRE_Mx - EFE

Para seguir todos los reportes: ¿Qué está pasando en Venezuela?


----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)

*OVCS: 55 manifestantes asesinados en lo que va de 2019*






LA JOVEN JURUBITH RAUSSEO GARCÍA falleció este miércoles en escenarios de protestas en Venezuela, informó la ONG Observatorio de Conflictos (OVCS), con lo que se eleva a dos el número de personas muertas por la nueva ola de manifestaciones antigubernamentales en el país.

“Condenamos el asesinato de la joven Jurubith Rausseo García (27) por impacto de bala en la cabeza durante manifestación en Altamira (Caracas)”, dijo la ONG en su cuenta de Twitter.

Según la misma OVCS, con esta muerte asciende “a 55 la cifra de manifestantes asesinados” en acciones contra el régimen de Nicolás Maduro durante este 2019.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)

El Hambrómetro | Observatorio de la seguridad alimentaria en Venezuela


----------



## Decipher (3 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



Todos de rodillas ante el emperador Maduro.


----------



## Decipher (3 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



Buen hilo, no le falta razón. La oposición es patética.


----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Buen hilo, no le falta razón. La oposición es patética.



Gracias por pasar


----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Decipher (3 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



La ideologia es para las masas.


----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)

*CDR del Sur Colectivos Venezolanos terroristas financiados por Maduro *


----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 May 2019)

Colectivos disparan a todo lo que mueva

Cámara graba a Colectivos Asesinan a Paola Ramírez en Venezuela 19 abril 2017


----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)

Runrun.es, [03.05.19 18:01]
Reporte: ¿Qué está pasando? Viernes 3 de Mayo

Los Gobiernos de Argentina, Brasil, Canadá, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, Honduras, Panamá, Paraguay, Perú y Venezuela ante el inicio de la fase decisiva del proceso de recuperación democrática y cese de la usurpación:

1) Reafirman su pleno respaldo a las acciones emprendidas durante los últimos días por el pueblo venezolano bajo el liderazgo del Presidente Encargado Juan Guaidó para restablecer el Estado de derecho en la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, de manera pacífica y en respeto al orden constitucional, y lo alientan a perseverar en este esfuerzo;

2) Condenan enérgicamente la represión del régimen ilegítimo y dictatorial de Nicolás Maduro que nuevamente ha causado muertos y centenares de heridos y detenidos, deploran la designación de Gustavo González López al frente del Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia Nacional (SEBIN), quien simboliza la sistemática violación de los derechos humanos perpetrada por dicho régimen, que se suma a los presuntos crímenes de lesa humanidad puestos a consideración de la Fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional;

3) Exigen el pleno respeto a la vida, la integridad y la libertad de todos los venezolanos, del Presidente Encargado Juan Guaidó y de los líderes de las fuerzas políticas democráticas, así como el restablecimiento de los derechos políticos y constitucionales del Vicepresidente de la Asamblea Nacional (AN) Edgar Zambrano y de todos los miembros dicha Asamblea, además de la liberación inmediata de los presos políticos. 

4) Instan a los miembros de la Fuerza Armada Nacional Bolivariana a cumplir con su mandato constitucional al servicio de su Nación y a los miembros del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia a cesar su soporte cómplice al régimen ilegítimo; 

5) Acuerdan proponer al Grupo de Contacto Internacional una urgente reunión de representantes de ambos grupos para buscar la convergencia en el propósito común de lograr el retorno a la democracia en Venezuela, e invitan a otros miembros de la comunidad internacional, comprometidos con ese propósito, a sumar esfuerzos para alcanzar este objetivo. 

6) Expresan su beneplácito por la convocatoria a la Conferencia Internacional por la Democracia en Venezuela, en Lima, en el mes de julio, con la participación de todos los Estados que respaldan la recuperación democrática en ese país. 

7) Resaltan la realización, en Chile, en el mes de junio, del seminario sobre transiciones democráticas con participación de líderes demócratas venezolanos. 

8) Instan a la comunidad internacional, al sistema de las Naciones Unidas y a su Secretario General a tomar medidas inequívocas de protección encaminadas a paliar las consecuencias de la crisis humanitaria que vienen sufriendo los venezolanos, responsabilidad exclusiva del régimen ilegitimo de Nicolás Maduro. 

9) Exhortan a la comunidad internacional y al sistema de Naciones Unidas a incrementar la cooperación a los países de acogida para atender el éxodo masivo de venezolanos;

10) Reiteran su llamado a Rusia, Turquía y a todos aquellos países que aún apoyan al régimen ilegitimo de Nicolás Maduro a favorecer el proceso de transición democrática.

11) Deciden hacer las gestiones necesarias para que Cuba participe en la búsqueda de la solución a la crisis en Venezuela.

12) Deciden cooperar con los mecanismos internacionales para la lucha contra la corrupción, el narcotráfico, el lavado de dinero y otros delitos para combatir la comisión de este tipo de crímenes por parte de miembros del régimen ilegítimo de Nicolás Maduro, sus familiares y testaferros;

Runrun.es, [03.05.19 18:01]
13) Rechazan la amenaza que representa la protección del régimen ilegitimo de Nicolás Maduro a grupos terroristas que operan en el territorio de Colombia, cualquier intento de desestabilización de la institucionalidad colombiana, de atentado contra la vida e integridad del Presidente Ivan Duque y menoscabo de la seguridad regional;

14) Deciden continuar en sesión permanente y realizar la próxima reunión en la ciudad de Guatemala;

15) ‍♂Alientan al pueblo venezolano a perseverar en la lucha por recuperar la democracia y reconocen la valentía y patriotismo de los miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas que lo han apoyado en esta etapa decisiva.

FUENTE: Grupo de Lima
➡ ¿Qué está pasando en Venezuela?


----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 May 2019)

*Disfruten lo votado.*


----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

Estado mafioso:


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

*Habló Luis Alejandro, joven arrollado por tanqueta militar venezolana en manifestaciones *


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

Venezuela bloquea las noticias y a los medios en internet


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

*Año 2017:*


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

Queman sede del Psuv en la avenida Lecuna de Caracas (Fotos) - LaPatilla.com


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

*GNB castigando a jóvenes que participan en manifestaciones:*


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

*Entrevista CNNEE Conclusiones soyfdelrincon Pedro Mario Burelli: “Maduro no va a dormir bien a partir de ahora”
La semana pasada fue la más importante en la lucha para forzar fin de la usurpación:*


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

*Habló Luis Alejandro, joven arrollado por tanqueta militar venezolana en manifestaciones *


----------



## Arepa (5 May 2019)

*Año 2014:

'Los militares venezolanos me violaron con el cañón de un fusil' 


"Tranquilo, que te vamos a matar. Esto es rapidito. Ustedes no son nadie".* Juan Manuel Carrasco (21 años) y Jorge Luis León (25) reviven para EL MUNDO su propia película de terror, salpicada de golpes, malos tratos e incluso tortura. *Fueron detenidos en la ciudad venezolana de Valencia por la Guardia Nacional* un día después del 12-F y permanecieron entre 55 y 60 horas antes de comparecer ante el juez.


----------



## Arepa (6 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 May 2019)

Buenas noches, a continuación las noticias más impactantes de este domingo #5May

El germinador de Caraota Digital al momento 

«Hay gente muriéndose de hambre»: la realidad que se vive en los mercados caraqueños en exclusiva para Caraota Digital | Por: @JoanCamargo_ "Hay gente muriéndose de hambre": la realidad que se vive en los mercados caraqueños en exclusiva para Caraota Digital - Caraota Digital 

¿Quiénes conforman el entorno que miente y sostiene a Maduro en Miraflores para no soltar el poder? ¿Quiénes conforman el entorno que miente y sostiene a Maduro en Miraflores? 

Maduro se estaría ocultando en un bunker secreto custodiado por agentes cubanos Maduro se estaría ocultando en un bunker secreto custodiado por agentes cubanos 

Constituyente allanará inmunidad parlamentaria a diputados que participaron en #OperaciónLibertad Cabello: "A la ANC están solicitando allanar la inmunidad parlamentaria" 

Merideños exigieron justicia durante sepelio de adolescente asesinado en protesta Merideños exigieron justicia durante sepelio de adolescente asesinado en protesta 

Grupo de Contacto «analizará» este lunes en #CostaRica la situación de #Venezuela Grupo de Contacto "analizará" este lunes en Costa Rica la situación de Venezuela 

Murió un policía colombiano en ataque en zona fronteriza con #Venezuela Murió un policía colombiano en ataque en zona fronterizo con Venezuela 

Contrabando blindado: militares trasladaban bidones con gasolina dentro de tanques de guerra Militares usaron tanques de guerra para contrabandear combustible 

#AvengersEndgame supera a Titanic y se convierte en la segunda película más taquillera Endgame superó a Titanic y se convierte en la segunda película más taquillera 

#RealMadrid celebró con victoria el homenaje a Casillas | Vía @EnLaRayaWeb Real Madrid celebró con victoria el homenaje a Casillas | En La Raya


----------



## Arepa (6 May 2019)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D54aohUXsAEBvoB.jpg


----------



## Arepa (6 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 May 2019)

La crisis eléctrica se ‘estacionó’ en el Zulia


----------



## Arepa (7 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 May 2019)

*Meganálisis: 89.7 % de venezolanos consideran que viven un genocidio, se necesita la ayuda militar y no creen en diálogo*


----------



## Arepa (8 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 May 2019)

Así paga el diablo:


----------



## Arepa (9 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)

ZONA CERO... El Zulia afectada como una zona de guerra sin conflicto bélico alguno donde el hambre literalmente mata a su población. Una versión audiovisual del trabajo impreso del Diario ABC


----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 May 2019)

El exministro de Desarrollo Eléctrico venezolano Javier Alvarado Ochoa fue arrestado este jueves en Madrid por agentes de la Unidad de Delincuencia Económica y Financiera de la Policía Nacional (UDEF) y este mismo viernes pasará a disposición de la Audiencia Nacional. 

El juez de la Audiencia Nacional Ismael Moreno investiga al antiguo alto cargo del Gobierno de Hugo Chávez en el marco de una causa que implica a la empresa de ingeniería Duro Felguera por presuntos pagos de comisiones y sobornos de este grupo asturiano a políticos de Venezuela, según informaron a Europa Press fuentes policiales.


----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Decipher (11 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



Fascista, esto me suena.


----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)

El periodista y reportero gráfico independiente Jon Quevedo, fue víctima de la represión de la Guardia Nacional (GN), el 1 de mayo, cuando fue herido por disparos de perdigones a quemarropa.


----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)

*Contradicciones de la revolución: “promesas económicas”*

En la última década, el fallecido presidente Hugo Chávez y la administración de Nicolás Maduro se encargó de hacer numerosas promesas y anunciar proyectos en el sector económico, pero las mismas nunca se cumplieron y llevaron a Venezuela a una crisis humanitaria extrema.


----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)

*Enero 2010:
Chávez anuncia la expropiación de la cadena de mercados éxito:*



*El pasado jueves:*


----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)

*Informe: Megabandas en Venezuela*


http://observatoriodot.org.ve/web/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Lasmegabandas.pdf


----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)

*Uso de granadas en Venezuela: Auge del uso de armas explosivas militares por civiles en Venezuela.*


----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)

*«Venezuela está en el tope de los suicidios en el continente americano»*

La hambruna y la severa crisis han cuadruplicado los suicidios en la era chavista

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)

*HILO:
HOY EN VENEZUELA LAS MAYORÍAS SON INCONTROVERTIBLES
Descargar encuesta: Encuestadora Meganalisis - 6 DE MAYO DE 2019

No comprenderlas, ignorarlas y contrariarlas constantemente, repitiendo errores y estrategias fallidas, es una forma de desalentarlas y desmovilizarlas*


----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)

Diciembre 2016

*Ejército de Venezuela se lucra de la escasez de alimentos*





Cuando el hambre hizo salir a las calles a miles de venezolanos el verano pasado, el presidente Nicolás Maduro recurrió al ejército para administrar los escasos alimentos en el país, poniendo a los generales a cargo de todo, desde la margarina hasta el arroz.

Pero en vez de combatir el hambre, el ejército se está lucrando con ella, según una investigación de The Associated Press. Eso es lo que el tendero José Campos encontró cuando se quedó sin alimentos básicos en julio de este año. En medio de la noche, tenía que viajar hasta un mercado ilegal administrado por militares para comprar pallets de harina de maíz a 100 veces el precio fijado por el gobierno.

"Los militares estaban allí pendientes de las bolsas de dinero. Siempre tuvieron lo que necesitaba", dijo Campos.

Ahora que partes del país petrolero están al borde de la hambruna, el tráfico de alimentos se ha convertido en un gran negocio en Venezuela. Y las Fuerzas Armadas están en el corazón de todo, según documentos y entrevistas con más de 60 funcionarios, propietarios de empresas y trabajadores, entre ellos cinco ex generales.

*LEER MÁS*


----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)

*Empresa Expropiada:*


----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 May 2019)

Alrededores de la AN está tomado por la GNB, PNB y Sebin encapuchados (Fotos + Grúa) Alrededores de la AN está tomado por la GNB, PNB y Sebin encapuchados (Fotos + Grúa)


----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)

‍♂ CARLOS PAPARONI, MIGUEL PIZARRO, FRANCO CASELLA Y WINSTON FLORES son los cuatro diputados que el Tribunal Supremo de Justicia (TSJ) sumó a la lista de parlamentarios implicados en el alzamiento militar del pasado 30 de abril, cuando el presidente (e) de la República y de la Asamblea Nacional, Juan Guaidó, comandó un movimiento de decenas de militares que se manifestaron en contra del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro y que pretendió tomar la Base Aérea Generalísimo Francisco de Miranda, de La Carlota. Con ellos, ya son 14 los asambleístas perseguidos.

Pompeo en Rusia: Ha llegado la hora de que Maduro deje el poder

⚖Amnistía Internacional pide a CPI investigar crímenes de lesa humanidad en Venezuela

Josep Borrell considera normal presencia del Sebin frente a la Embajada de España

‍⚖TSJ implica a otros 4 diputados en el alzamiento militar del 30 de abril y ordena el allanamiento de su inmunidad

Denuncian presencia del Sebin en la AN por presunto explosivo

Carlos Paparoni: Pueden perseguirnos, pero no habrá un dólar más para el régimen

‍♂Guaidó: El oficialismo tendrá la fuerza bruta, pero nadie los respalda


----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)

Infobae: Sebin tomó un buque petrolero, cambió al capitán y lo obligó a llevar gasolina a Cuba


----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)

‍♂ CARLOS PAPARONI, MIGUEL PIZARRO, FRANCO CASELLA Y WINSTON FLORES son los cuatro diputados que el Tribunal Supremo de Justicia (TSJ) sumó a la lista de parlamentarios implicados en el alzamiento militar del pasado 30 de abril, cuando el presidente (e) de la República y de la Asamblea Nacional, Juan Guaidó, comandó un movimiento de decenas de militares que se manifestaron en contra del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro y que pretendió tomar la Base Aérea Generalísimo Francisco de Miranda, de La Carlota. Con ellos, ya son 14 los asambleístas perseguidos.

Pompeo en Rusia: Ha llegado la hora de que Maduro deje el poder

⚖Amnistía Internacional pide a CPI investigar crímenes de lesa humanidad en Venezuela

Josep Borrell considera normal presencia del Sebin frente a la Embajada de España

‍⚖TSJ implica a otros 4 diputados en el alzamiento militar del 30 de abril y ordena el allanamiento de su inmunidad

Denuncian presencia del Sebin en la AN por presunto explosivo

Carlos Paparoni: Pueden perseguirnos, pero no habrá un dólar más para el régimen

‍♂Guaidó: El oficialismo tendrá la fuerza bruta, pero nadie los respalda

‍♂Trabajadores de la AN comienzan a ingresar al Palacio Federal. Previa requisa de la GNB (Vía Gabriela Gonzalez)

9:15 AM. CENSURA. Solo personal administrativo y diputados tendrán acceso a la Asamblea Nacional. Se le prohibe acceso a los trabajadores de los medios.

⛽ 10:34 AM. BOLÍVAR. Puerto Ordaz. Reportan largas colas para suministrar combustible en las estaciones de servicio

⛽ 10:37 AM. COJEDES. San Carlos. Reportan estaciones de servicio sin gasolina, se registran largas colas de vehículos a la espera de combustible.

10:41 AM. CARACAS. Trabajadores de Globovisión paralizaron hoy actividadaes por sus precarias condiciones laborales

‍⚕ 10:51 AM. CARACAS. Enfermeras del J.M de los Ríos protestan por desprofesionalización del sector salud

‍‍ 10:54 AM. CARACAS. Maestros y sectores universitarios realizaron una protesta exigiendo respeto a los contratos colectivos. Asimismo, aseguraron que irán a un paro escalonado.

Sindicato Nacional de Trabajadores de la Prensa de Venezuela denuncian en su cuenta de Twitter: « En este momento, el oficial Malaguera amenaza a los periodistas que están en los alrededores de la Asamblea Nacional con "ponerles los ganchos". Instruyó a uniformadas para que actúen contra las reporteras.»



‍♂ 10:58 AM. Diputado Omar Gonzalez indicó en las próximas horas algunos miembros del Grupo de Contacto estarán en Venezuela, según la información que tienen “No puede ser más propicia esa visita, que cuando se ha pretendido disolver la a Asamblea Nacional”.


----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)

María Corina aboga por una intervención “disuasiva, específica, quirúrgica” (+Solicitud a Guaidó)
¡SE LO CONTAMOS! María Corina aboga por una intervención “disuasiva, específica, quirúrgica” (+Solicitud a Guaidó)

María Corina: Cabello sabe muy bien quiénes son los traidores. Están ahí en sus filas
¡CONTUNDENTE! María Corina: "Cabello sabe muy bien quiénes son los traidores. Están ahí en sus filas"

¡ATENCIÓN! Una nueva estrategia de trabajo se estaría moviendo en el Grupo de Co dantacto para lograr una salida política a la tragedia del país (+Apoyo noruego)
¡ATENCIÓN! Una nueva estrategia de trabajo se estaría moviendo en el Grupo de Contacto para lograr una salida política a la tragedia del país (+Apoyo noruego)

¡INSEGURIDAD DESBORDADA! Con dos pistolas y dos granadas robaron a 40 pasajeros de unidad de transporte en la Caracas-La Guaira
¡INSEGURIDAD DESBORDADA! Con dos pistolas y dos granadas robaron a 40 pasajeros de unidad de transporte en la Caracas-La Guaira

Movimiento Code Pink ahora dice que no apoya a Maduro pero lo reconocen como presidente
¿CÓMO? Movimiento Code Pink ahora dice que no apoya a Maduro pero lo reconocen como presidente


----------



## Arepa (15 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Político opositor miembro de la "ultraderecha Venezolana" según Maduro


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

*Venezuela sin gasolina:*


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

¡Descaro! Delcy Eloína desde el Zulia con luz, pero marabinos denuncian fallas eléctricas - LaPatilla.com


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Noruega no reconoce a Guaidó como presidente interino de Venezuela


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Es decir, que lo asesinaron, el Pérez Carreño es un hospital de Caracas:


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Sebin cierra sede administrativa de la AN por artefacto explosivo (Foto)


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Por segunda vez en la semana, funcionarios de la «administración» de Nicolás Maduro cerraron el edificio administrativo de la Asamblea Nacional (AN) ante la presencia de un presunto artefacto explosivo, informó este jueves una fuente a Caraota Digital. 

Los invitamos a ampliar la información 

¿Otra bomba en la AN? Edificio administrativo cerrado por supuesto explosivo


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Buenos días, a continuación las noticias más impactantes de este jueves #16May

El Germinador de Caraota Digital al momento 

Guaidó negó negociación en Noruega pero confirmó contacto con Cancillería de ese país Guaidó negó negociación en Noruega pero confirmó contacto con Cancillería de ese país - Caraota Digital 

¿Maduro confirmó nuevo diálogo con la oposición este #15May? ¿ Maduro confirmó nuevo diálogo con la oposición este 15May? 

Hija de Edgar Zambrano denunció que su padre lleva una semana desaparecido por el Sebin Hija de Edgar Zambrano denunció que su padre lleva una semana desaparecido 

#Venezuela «a medio tanque»: se agravará la escasez de gasolina en las próximas semanas Venezuela "a medio tanque": se agravará la escasez de gasolina en las próximas 

Cabello volvió a amenazar a los diputados: «Los vamos a seguir buscando» Cabello volvió a amenazar a los diputados: "Los vamos a seguir buscando" 

Maduro usaría túneles debajo del Palacio de #Miraflores para escapar de una intervención Maduro usaría túneles debajo del Palacio de Miraflores para escapar 

Entre la inteligencia cubana y las sanciones: el miedo que inmoviliza a los militares venezolanos Entre la inteligencia cubana y las sanciones: el miedo que inmoviliza a los militares venezolanos 

Donald Trump: «Viene un acontecimiento histórico en Venezuela» Donald Trump: "Viene un acontecimiento histórico en Venezuela" 

Pianista Gabriela Montero disparó contra Delcy Rodríguez: no es una mujer, «es un engendro» sin alma y… / Vía @CaraotaShowVE Pianista Gabriela Montero disparó contra Delcy Rodríguez: no es una mujer, "es un engendro" sin alma y... - Caraota Digital 

#Video Gleyber Torres la mandó para la calle y por partida doble / Vía @EnLaRayaWeb Gleyber Torres la mandó para la calle y por partida doble


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)

Recuperadas de quien? Si estaba en manos de ellos??


----------



## Arepa (16 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)

7 razones para calificar a Venezuela como un "Estado mafioso" 

_No hay ninguna definición universalmente aceptada de lo que constituye un “Estado mafioso”. A continuación se presentan siete argumentos por los que pensamos que Venezuela puede ser considerada como tal y cuáles son las implicaciones de ello para esta turbulenta nación andina como centro regional del crimen._


----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)

Le dieron forma de ataúd y lo pintaron. En el metieron a su familiar que falleció de Neumonia y Desnutrición. Ahora buscan 110 dólares que les piden para sepultarlo. Una de las tantas #historias que uno se encuentra en #Maracaibo.


----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)

Caminar los barrios y hablar con los vecinos te permite no sólo conocer sus #historias, sino descubrir cómo hay personas dispuestas a ayudar, sin importar. En verdad es para mi un orgullo decir que William Atencio es mi amigo, vive en un barrio llamado Portal de Belén y reparte las hortalizas y verduras que desechan en un supermercado. He visto como lo esperan y recogen lo que necesitan para llevarlo a sus casas. Éste fue uno de los más recientes días de repartición.


----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

Venezolanos pierden más de un día para llenar sus tanques ante escasez general de gasolina (FOTOS) Venezolanos pierden más de un día para llenar sus tanques ante escasez general de gasolina (FOTOS)


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

El dinero sucio que amenaza a medios e impulsa "opositores" en Venezuela

*Ataques a la prensa, fondos para financiar viajes, campañas y cabildear a favor de una dirigencia desprestigiada. Mañas en la oposición idénticas al chavismo*


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

*CONFIABLE MÁS NO CONFIADO*

1. El profesor Roger Fisher, padre de la teoría moderna de la negociación, decía que “debemos ser confiables, más no confiados”.

2. Luego de que el Presidente @jguaido prometió públicamente reincorporar a Venezuela al Tratado Interamericano de Asistencia Recíproca (TIAR), no parece haber nada que justifique que ayer 15/52019 la Asamblea no lo haya hecho.

3. Supuestamente había consenso político para ello, la Asamblea pudo sesionar, y el propio Presidente (E) y Presidente de la Asamblea estuvo allí presente.

4. Nos preguntamos, qué pasó entonces? La posible explicación que encuentro es que en el marco de alguna negociación o mediación que se adelanta, el régimen hizo esa exigencia.

5. Digo esto porque al único que beneficia la no incorporación de Venezuela al TIAR, es al régimen.

6. No tengo certeza de qué se está negociando en Noruega, con la ayuda de un facilitador o mediador (por cierto en un país que no reconoce a nuestro Presidente (E) sino a Maduro), pero sí tengo claro que hay dos visiones antagónicas:

_i) los que desean una salida pacífica de Maduro, y para ello están dispuestos a cohabitar con el régimen.
y 
ii) los que queremos erradicar a la totalidad del régimen, a través de la amenaza real, creíble e inminente del uso de una coalición internacional de fuerza._

7. Creo no equivocarme en que esta última visión es la que reclama y necesita la nación, puesto que es la que doblegaría a las bandas criminales y terroristas, y garantizaría la paz, la democracia y la justicia.

8. Pero más allá de esas dos visiones antagónicas, y de cuál sea la visión que reclama la gran mayoría, debo señalar que es un grave error seguir difiriendo la reincorporación al TIAR.

9. Hago está afirmación porque sea lo que sea que se está discutiendo en Noruega, cualquier manual de negociación señala que lo que da realmente PODER en una negociación/mediación es la mejor alternativa que puede ser usada si falla el proceso.

10. Dicho de otra manera, en una negociación mientras más fuerte sea su Plan B, mayores posibilidades tendrá de presionar a su adversario para poder conseguir el Plan A.

11. Y aquí lo más importante: difícilmente se podrá alcanzar el resultado más ÓPTIMO, si primero no se ha desarrollado al máximo la mejor alternativa o Plan B que se tiene fuera de la negociación.

12. De allí que, cualquier negociador experimentado recomendaría fortalecer esa alternativa en lugar de debilitarla. Y es más que obvio que esa alternativa se fortalece con la aprobación del TIAR, y no con engavetarlo.

13. No es lo mismo la negociación con asaltantes de banco que se rinden y salen con las manos en alto, que la negociación en que la banda de criminales entrega a su cabecilla con la condición de que el resto se queden trabajando como empleados del banco.

14. Sin la amenaza real, creíble e inminente del uso de la fuerza, y engavetando el TIAR, resulta difícil creer que en Noruega podrá ser alcanzado el resultado más óptimo posible.

15. Distinto sería el caso si se conformara esa coalición de fuerza Interamericana y se le diera un ultimátum al régimen. Estoy convencido que en este último escenario, sí podríamos alcanzar el resultado más óptimo para la nación.

16. Por último, me permito hacer dos recomendaciones que, desde mi punto de vista, son muy importantes.

17. Una de esas recomendaciones es a los ciudadanos que luchan por la libertad de Venezuela, y la otra va dirigida al Presidente Guaidó.

18. Recomiendo a todos los ciudadanos que ejerzan sin temor el derecho que les otorga el Art. 197 de la C., y le EXIJAN a sus diputados atender sus opiniones, y que les informen sobre sus gestiones y las de la Asamblea.

Ningún chantaje puede hacernos renunciar a este derecho.

19. Al Presidente Guaidó, muy respetuosamente le recomiendo ser confiable. Informar a la nación de un proceso de mediación después de que este se inició, genera mucha desconfianza.

20. Hacer creer a la nación que se avanza en la reincorporación del TIAR, cuando lo cierto es que llegado el momento de su aprobación se elude, no es bueno ni para la nación ni para su credibilidad.

21. En síntesis, exijamos la aprobación del TIAR, trabajemos en la conformación de una coalición, y definamos, de una vez por todas, si la nación desea cohabitar o quiere erradicar por completo al régimen.

Thread by @amezgravis: "CONFIABLE MÁS NO CONFIADO 1. El profesor Roger Fisher, padre de la teoría moderna de la negociación, decía que “debemos ser confiables, más […]"


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

*Año 2016:*
Lo que se sabe de la supuesta masacre de 28 mineros en Venezuela 

*Año 2018:*
Masacre en minas de Tumeremo dejó aproximadamente 16 muertos y 6 heridos


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

A Rafael Ramírez Chávez le dió 4 ministerios durante más de 10 años, le dió todo el poder para robar pero la culpa es de Maduro


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

Año 2016:


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

➡ *Lavado de dinero, la herencia que le dejó Chávez a Nicolás Maduro*

Hugo Chávez heredó a Nicolás Maduro una red criminal global de lavado de dinero que comenzó a ensamblar en 1999 y que —con nexos de Estados Unidos, Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua y El Salvador a Rusia, Hong Kong y paraísos financieros mundiales— movilizó y mezcló un mínimo de 10 mil millones de dólares ganados con narcotráfico y minería ilegal, con las operaciones de una empresa estatal que fue nervio y motor de la economía venezolana antes de sufrir una debacle productiva: PDVSA. 

La revelación emergió de un informe elaborado por la Universidad Nacional de Defensa, del Pentágono, y por los investigadores estadounidenses Douglas Farah y Caitlin Yates, de IBI Consultants, de Washington, tras cinco años de indagatoria en 11 países. Farah aclaró a EL UNIVERSAL DE MEXICO que el informe “no representa” la posición oficial del Pentágono ni del gobierno de EU. Una copia del documento, difundido en abril de 2019, está en poder de este diario. 

Lavado de dinero, la herencia que le dejó Chávez a Nicolás Maduro


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)

Pero antes de Chávez no teníamos ni agua corriente:


----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)

*Guayana Venezuela sin Combustible
*


----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)

*Nicaragua:*


----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Hasta los webs (19 May 2019)

Estos bolivarianos ya han arruinado por completo el país.Ya han cumplido con la misión que les habían encargado las mafiosas élites sionistas que gobiernan la economía mundial.Porque si,señoras y señores el señor Maduro también se puso la quipa como señal de servidumbre a sus amos.Dentro de poco es probable que estalle una guerra civil en Venezuela,y tras esta se instaurará una plutocracia liberal (algunos lo llaman democracia),donde el FMI entrará a saco para saquear los recursos energéticos y naturales que pertenecen legítimamente al pueblo de Venezuela, para que Venezuela pueda pagar la deuda que contraiga por la reconstrucción del país. Comunismo y liberalismo económico al final son las dos caras de la misma moneda.Ambas son herramientas de la mafia del NWO.


----------



## Arepa (19 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 May 2019)

*El embajador español en Venezuela con Zapatero cobró 3,8 millones en Panamák,. por asesorías ficticias a empresas estatales venezolanas, bajo Hugo Chávez :


El ex embajador español en Venezuela con el Gobierno socialista de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero cobró al menos 3,8 millones de euros en comisiones de la petrolera estatal venezolana a través de Suiza y Panamá mediante asesorías ficticias. PDVSA* (Petróleos de Venezuela) articuló la mayor parte de las operaciones a través de una sociedad pantalla panameña con cuenta en el país helvético y controlada por su hijo, Alejo Morodo, a través de testaferros.

La Unidad de Delincuencia Económica y Fiscal (UDEF) de la Policía Nacional ha lanzado este lunes una operación por orden de la Audiencia Nacional y la Fiscalía Anticorrupción que incluye varios registros y no se descartan detenciones. La investigación, que lidera el juez de la Audiencia Nacional Santiago Pedraz, abarca a Raúl Morodo y su hijo Alejo por supuestamente blanquear fondos venezolanos facturando por servicios de asesoría legal.

Según acreditan los documentos a los que ha tenido acceso EL MUNDO, l*os abonos realizados por el Gobierno de Hugo Chávez al hijo del diplomático socialista Raúl Morodo, que fue embajador de España en Venezuela bajo la presidencia de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, tuvieron lugar de manera prácticamente inmediata a que su padre abandonara el cargo*, en agosto de 2008. Desde ese momento y hasta 2013 se sucedieron decenas de transferencias realizadas por supuestas labores de "asesoría jurídica". Concretamente los Morodo simularon trabajos para implantar la empresa venezolana en Europa, concretamente en España y Portugal, pero no prestaron servicio alguno.

*Los pagos más importantes librados por el Gobierno venezolano fueron articulados a través de Alejo Morodo mediante la sociedad instrumental panameña denominada Furnival Barristers Corporation*, con domicilio en Plaza 2000 Building, 50 TH ST. Esta empresa disponía de cuenta en el Credit Suissede Ginebra con la siguiente numeración: CH 67048351435769620100. También libró facturas a la petrolera venezolana mediante su bufete madrileño, Aequitas Abogados y Consultores Asociados, S.L.

*Estas operaciones llevan siendo investigadas por la Policía Nacional desde 2015*, cuando la Dirección Adjunta Operativa del Cuerpo que dirigía Eugenio Pino recibió una primera remesa de documentación a través de una serie de confidentes venezolanos. La UDEF ha examinado las operaciones y ha concluido que se trata de una burda operación de blanqueo de capitales que ha desembocado en la orden de registro de las oficinas de los Morodo por parte de la Audiencia Nacional.

*La petrolera estatal autorizó las comisiones a Morodo a través del ex presidente de la entidad, Rafael Ramírez, investigado por corrupción durante los últimos años por las autoridades de Estados Unidos.* La Fiscalía americana le atribuye el cobro de sobornos y la utilización de sociedades corporativas de la empresa para blanquear dinero procedente del narcotráfico. La familia Morodo sostiene que realizó trabajos de asesoría empresarial que, sin embargo, no ha podido concretar. Se limita a asegurar que ayudaron a que PDVSA aterrizara en el continente europeo, pero no pueden justificar haber realizado servicios por un importe tan elevado.

El embajador español en Venezuela con Zapatero cobró 3,8 millones en Panamá por asesorías ficticias a Hugo Chávez


----------



## Arepa (20 May 2019)

⛽7:17 AM. AMAZONAS. Puerto Ayacucho. Motorizados protestan en la E/S Cataniapo porque les quieren surtir solo 3 lts d gasolina, cierran la avenida aeropuerto

⛽7:57 AM. ARAGUA. Reportan que solo está llegando combustible de manera regular para abastecer 14 estaciones de servicio. La Asociación de Gasolineros de Aragua confirma que la reducción está por el orden del 70 %

❌9:53 AM. BARINAS. Vecinos del barrio Las Colinas de Barinas protestaron en la vía pública, porque desde hace mes y medio están sin agua.

⛽10:18 AM. TRUJILLO. Ciudad Trujillo y Valera. Reportan protestas por falta de combustibles en el estado

⛽10:20 AM. TÁCHIRA. Reportan las gas colas en las Estaciones de Servio en distintos municipios de la entidad debido a la falta de combustibles.

⛽10:21 AM. ANZOÁTEGUI. Trancadas principales vías de Barcelona y Puerto La Cruz en protesta por la falta de gasolina.

⛽10:26 AM. PORTUGUESA. Araure. Transportistas se paralizaran protesta frente al Batallón Vuelva Caras por la escasez de gasolina

⛽10:30 AM. TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Universidades ULA , UNET y UCAT, paralizan clases por falta de gasolina.


----------



## Arepa (20 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 May 2019)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 May 2019)

¿A qué país del continente americano os recuerda esto?

*Podemos pide que Sanidad rechace donaciones de Amancio Ortega para investigar el cáncer*


----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)

Ruptura: El Uso Legítimo de la Fuerza Para Rescatar Nuestra Libertad


----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)

*http://www.psuv.org.ve/temas/noticias/aristobulo-isturizancedadtiempo/*

*Aristóbulo Istúriz: La ANC no tiene edad ni tiempo y podrá continuar después del 2020*


“Para que no se desesperen y crean que será eterna, decimos que la Constituyente estará al menos hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2020, pero eso no quiere decir que cesará en 2020. Si nosotros no hemos transformado el Estado y no hemos aprobado una nueva legislación y la nueva constitución, debemos seguir con la Constituyente después del 2020. Eso lo tenemos bien claro”.

“La Constituyente tiene funciones específicas, la Constituyente no tiene edad. Vamos hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2020, al menos, pero la Constituyente no se hace por tiempo sino por tareas, misiones. ¿Y cuándo termina la Constituyente?, cuando alcance la misión”, explicó.

*Además, comentó que la ANC ha sido muy moderada en el uso del Poder que establece la Constitución para la ANC. “Si lo hubiésemos aplicado ese poder tal como está en la Constitución, no quedaría ningún escuálido en este país”, ilustró. *


----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

The Wall Street Journal: 
Estados Unidos está preparando medidas que van desde cargos criminales hasta sanciones contra personas que cree que están involucradas en los “Comité Local de Abastecimiento y Producción” (Clap) del chavismo en Venezuela, según funcionarios de los Estados Unidos, como parte de un esfuerzo por identificar lo que describen como una operación de lavado de dinero a gran escala.

Se espera que las medidas se implementen en las próximas semanas y meses, en un intento por aumentar la presión sobre el régimen de Caracas. Los Estados Unidos y muchos otros países han reconocido a la oposición política como el gobierno legítimo de Venezuela, pero Nicolás Maduro, apoyado por Cuba y Rusia, se ha mantenido en el poder, sofocando un reciente impulso respaldado por Estados Unidos para expulsarlo.


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)




----------



## Szadek (22 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Tiene cara de haber hecho mas que tuitear.


----------



## Play_91 (22 May 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> mucha dictadura pero las elecciones las ganó si tan descontentos están pues que le ganen de una vez en vez de hacer un golpe de estado



Totalmente, vaya facha el que abrió el hilo, se le ve imparcial.


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

Chavista descontento:


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

*Un huevo en Venezuela cuesta lo mismo que 93,3 millones de litros de gasolina *


El plan de reajuste de Maduro de 2018 incluía aumentar la gasolina, incluso a precio internacional para las personas sin "carnet de la patria"







Caracas.- *Un huevo en Venezuela cuesta lo mismo que 93,3 millones de litros de gasolina y con un dólar se puede comprar el contenido de 14.600 camiones*: en la otrora potencia petrolera, la hiperinflación y el estancamiento de los precios hacen que el combustible sea regalado, calcula la AFP. 

La paradoja es que con la gasolina más barata del mundo, los venezolanos enfrentan ciclos de escasez, el último de ellos desde la semana pasada, con filas hasta de varios días para llenar el tanque en distintas regiones. 

*"Aquí la gasolina es gratis"*, resumió a la AFP el economista Jesús Casique.

*Un cartón de huevos en el supermercado se paga a 933 bolívares, pero en la estación de servicio un litro de gasolina cuesta 0,00001 bolívares. 

Un tanque de 50 litros se llena con 0,0005, monto imposible de pagar de forma exacta*: el billete de menor denominación es de dos bolívares tras una reconversión monetaria lanzada por el presidente Nicolás Maduro en agosto pasado. 

*Se restaron entonces cinco ceros al bolívar*, pero los nuevos billetes fueron pulverizados por una hiperinflación que el FMI proyecta en 10.000.000% para este año. Las monedas no existen.

"Lo poco que uno entrega de efectivo a la persona que te echa la gasolina en la estación es la propina", porque la nafta no tiene prácticamente costo, dijo Henkel García, director de la firma Econométrica, a AFPTV. 

Un dólar, cotizado este martes a 5.546 bolívares (Bs.) según el Banco Central de Venezuela, compra 554,6 millones de litros de gasolina, suficientes para llenar 222 piscinas olímpicas. 

*"¿Cómo se hizo tan barata con una inflación que iba creciendo y un precio de la gasolina que se estancaba?"*, explicó García. 

*El aumento, un "tabú"*

El plan de reajuste de Maduro de 2018 incluía aumentar la gasolina, incluso a precio internacional para las personas sin "Carnet de la Patria", documento que da acceso a subsidios y que la oposición considera un mecanismo de control social. 

La subida nunca se concretó en el país con las mayores reservas petroleras, cuya producción ha caído a sus peores niveles en tres décadas. 

Con ese colapso, Venezuela vive la peor crisis de su historia moderna. 

Para Maduro, la situación es producto de una _*"guerra económica"*_ de la oposición y Estados Unidos para derrocarlo; para sus detractores, con el jefe parlamentario, Juan Guaidó, a la cabeza, producto de años de políticas erradas del chavismo. 

El *"aumento de la gasolina ha sido un tabú (...). Buena parte del mundo político piensa que aumentar la gasolina puede elevar la presión social y eso puede conllevar un cambio político"*, señaló García. 

En 1989, tras un ajuste de precios, se produjo un estallido social conocido como el "Caracazo", que dejó 300 muertos en Caracas y poblaciones vecinas, un fantasma que se agita cada vez que se evoca un incremento del precio de la gasolina. 

*Pobres subsidiando a ricos *

Para que un litro de gasolina se venda en Venezuela a precio internacional tendría que alcanzar 4.659 bolívares por litro, explicó Casique. 

La enorme diferencia entre ese monto y lo que en realidad pagan los venezolanos cuesta al Estado unos 5.240 millones de dólares ($) anuales, según especialistas. 

*"Regalar la gasolina (...) es un subsidio muy regresivo, porque quienes tienen carro son el grupo social más pudiente. Es un subsidio que pagan los que no tienen carro a los que tienen carro, y eso es es algo muy dañino"*, dijo García. 

*A las penurias de los venezolanos, incluidos apagones y escasez de bienes básicos como medicinas, se suma la falta de combustible. *

En estos momentos, Venezuela solo refina 100 mil barriles de gasolina diarios, la mitad de la demanda, viéndose obligada a importar el resto, sostuvo el diputado opositor José Guerra. 

Pero, en un contexto de sequía de dólares por la crisis, "no tenemos cómo pagar esos 100 mil barriles", añadió Guerra, exdirectivo del Banco Central. 

La entrada en vigencia a finales de abril de un embargo petrolero de Estados Unidos dificulta también comprar gasolina a empresas estadounidenses "que eran las que normalmente nos abastecían", estimó García. 

AFP: Un huevo en Venezuela al mismo precio que 93,3 millones de litros de gasolina


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

*Dos guardias nacionales robaron a un ciudadano y fueron detenidos por el Conas*

En la tarde de este lunes, Ronald Reyes Leal y Carlos Ruiz Hernández, efectivos de la Guardia Nacional, fueron detenidos por la Comisión Nacional Antiextorsión y Secuestro (Conas) por haber robado a un ciudadano en el interior de su vivienda en Santa Teresa del Tuy.


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

*¡SEPA! Liberaron al polimiranda que había sido detenido por hablar mal del régimen*


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

Bloomberg: Pdvsa produce menos crudo que Colombia


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

Bolton conoce el mayor temor de Maduro Bolton conoce el mayor temor de Maduro

Pensionados cierran la avenida intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May (video) Pensionados cierran la avenida intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May (video)

Banco de Venezuela en Nueva Esparta sólo da 10 mil bolívares a pensionados #22May Banco de Venezuela en Nueva Esparta sólo da 10 mil bolívares a pensionados #22May

Jefe de Comando Sur: Estrategias sobre Venezuela no pueden ser reveladas Jefe de Comando Sur: Estrategias sobre Venezuela no pueden ser reveladas (video)

Pensionados protestan en plena avenida Intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May Pensionados protestan en plena avenida Intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May

Movimiento Estudiantil en Ciudad Bolívar rinde homenaje a Augusto Puga Movimiento Estudiantil en Ciudad Bolívar rinde homenaje a Augusto Puga

El dinero no basta en una crisis a la que ningún venezolano escapa (Fotos) El dinero no basta en una crisis a la que ningún venezolano escapa (Fotos)

Carlos Lozano: Es inaceptable que un país petrolero no tenga gasolina Carlos Lozano: Es inaceptable que un país petrolero no tenga gasolina

Pensionados protestan en Puerto Ordaz por el pago de solo 5000 bolívares en efectivo #22May Pensionados protestan en Puerto Ordaz por el pago de solo 5000 bolívares en efectivo #22May

Comienzan los problemas de transporte público en Bolívar por falta de gasolina #22May Comienzan los problemas de transporte público en Bolívar por falta de gasolina #22May


----------



## Arepa (22 May 2019)

Bolton conoce el mayor temor de Maduro Bolton conoce el mayor temor de Maduro

Pensionados cierran la avenida intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May (video) Pensionados cierran la avenida intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May (video)

Banco de Venezuela en Nueva Esparta sólo da 10 mil bolívares a pensionados #22May Banco de Venezuela en Nueva Esparta sólo da 10 mil bolívares a pensionados #22May

Jefe de Comando Sur: Estrategias sobre Venezuela no pueden ser reveladas Jefe de Comando Sur: Estrategias sobre Venezuela no pueden ser reveladas (video)

Pensionados protestan en plena avenida Intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May Pensionados protestan en plena avenida Intercomunal de Puerto La Cruz #22May

Movimiento Estudiantil en Ciudad Bolívar rinde homenaje a Augusto Puga Movimiento Estudiantil en Ciudad Bolívar rinde homenaje a Augusto Puga

El dinero no basta en una crisis a la que ningún venezolano escapa (Fotos) El dinero no basta en una crisis a la que ningún venezolano escapa (Fotos)

Carlos Lozano: Es inaceptable que un país petrolero no tenga gasolina Carlos Lozano: Es inaceptable que un país petrolero no tenga gasolina

Pensionados protestan en Puerto Ordaz por el pago de solo 5000 bolívares en efectivo #22May Pensionados protestan en Puerto Ordaz por el pago de solo 5000 bolívares en efectivo #22May

Comienzan los problemas de transporte público en Bolívar por falta de gasolina #22May Comienzan los problemas de transporte público en Bolívar por falta de gasolina #22May


----------



## Arepa (23 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 May 2019)

*¡De socialista a oligarca! Las fotos que delatan a Pedro Carvajalino*
¿Ser rico es malo? Eso es lo que alegan los seguidores del Gobierno nacional, sin embargo, sus acciones parecen delatar a los llamados «socialistas». Si no lo cree vea las fotos de Pedro Carvajalino en El Ávila.

El periodista venezolano Federico Black, publicó en su cuenta de Twitter, unas fotografías donde ese puede observar al *ácido conductor del programa Zurda Conducta, Pedro Carvajalino disfrutando de una cálida velada con su ‘amada’, en el Bar 1956 que está en El Ávila* de la ciudad de Caracas.


----------



## Arepa (23 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 May 2019)

Hoy escuché la entrevista de @MariaCorinaYa con Alba Cecilia Mujica en @vpitv (Alba Cecilia en Directo - Entrevista a María Corina Machado - VPItv ) y luego de esta reseña de @LaPatilla (María Corina Machado: Los mafiosos no pueden estar en el gobierno de transición …) comenzó a ver una campaña con el HT #MariaCorinaBastaYa sobre la cual quisiera hacer una reflexión (#Hilo)

*María Corina Machado: Los mafiosos no pueden estar en el gobierno de transición*

No voy a reflexionar en torno a un personalismo político, sino a un hecho político que nos interesa como ciudadanos y que debemos identificar para poder salir de este sistema criminal que oprime, esclaviza, mata y expulsa venezolanos, rompiendo familias, rompiendo futuro.

(el chico de gafas oscuras fue asesinado ese mismo dia)






Como todo proyecto hegemónico, el chavismo tuvo que asimilar los elementos que le significaban amenaza y que no podía eliminar. En tal sentido, si quería aparentar que jugaba a la democracia, tuvo que configurarse su propia oposición.






Así, a través de la infiltración, la corrupción, la amenaza y la selección de perfiles particulares de personas cuya forma de comprender la política no le era peligrosa, comenzó a configurar una oposición muy útil en los tiempos de conflictos.













Una oposición que siempre tuviese presta a jugar un juego democrático que el régimen controlaba, una oposición que no jugara coraje, una oposición que relativizara lo moral, una oposición tan pacífica, constitucional y electoral como fuera posible.







Esa oposición, perfectamente configurada, era en última instancia una garantía de impunidad para que los personeros del régimen salieran ilesos de su responsabilidad frente al momento histórico más oscuro, tenebroso y mortal que ha vivido la historia republicana de Venezuela.







No voy a hacer el recorrido de estos últimos 17 años de fracaso opositor y de oxigenación de un régimen que más de una vez estuvo a punto de perder el poder. Basta con centrarme en tres cosas que resumen la imposibilidad de salir del chavismo con este establishment opositor.







El primero, la actuación de una directiva de la AN que nunca estuvo a la altura y que intentó incluso evitar que @jguaido se juramentara en la primera versión de la Ley del estatuto que riegue la transición a la democracia. Un despropósito político que impediría salir del régimen













El segundo elemento es la Ley de Amnistía (o como prefiero llamarla, la Ley de Impunidad) que bajo un disfraz de la justicia transicional, hizo imposible siquiera pensar en el quiebre militar de mandos medios al darle la posibilidad a los altos mandos de también sumarse a ella.







El tercer elemento, es el flujo de dinero sucio y dinero de bonos de la muerte que aparentemente corre entre las actividades políticas opositoras y que constituye la principal necesidad para mantener la impunidad como fundamento de la acción política.







Estos elementos, junto a otros, son la causa por la cual yo -y estoy seguro que usted conciudadano- esté apostando, añorando y necesitando un cambio radical de sistema político, de la forma de hacer política y de los actores políticos que aparecen en cuanto guiso se destapa.

*Es esa necesidad me lleva a afirmar que SÍ SOY DIVISIONISTA, con la oposición que se sospecha de realizar negocios con el régimen. *Que SÍ SOY RADICAL en mi desprecio por el corrupto y colaboracionista con un régimen que me robó el presente y que destruyó al país y a su gente.

(Opositores con Raúl Gorrin, acusado de ser testaferro de Maduro)






Esa necesidad que, por más que el 80% de los venezolanos la quieran, necesita una opción política para desplegarse a través de una representación que pueda llegar al poder y hacerla realidad para todos nosotros.







Desde hace algún tiempo he sentido que sólo existe, al menos ahora, una opción política capaz de materializar esa necesidad de cambio que nos devuelva a la vida humana. Una opción de cambio que SE SEPARE del que se PRESUMA o SEA CORRUPTO, que SEA RADICAL EN RECHAZAR LA IMPUNIDAD.

Que vuelva la mirada al INDIVIDUO COMO AGENTE GENERADOR DE PROGRESO y elimine al Estado como agente impulsor del desarrollo económico. Que entienda que el CAPITALISMO es el único sistema económico capaz de permitir las condiciones mínimas para la libertad.

Esa representación política no sólo actúa desde la coherencia, sino desde lo moral y, sobre todo, desde el coraje. El ataque por parte de los bonistas y de bolichicos, desplegado por el establishment y sus bots no es a la persona, sino a la posibilidad mía y suya de ser libres.













Este ataque, estimado conciudadano, es el resultado de la gran crisis política que tenemos y que pretende destruir toda referencia moral en la política y toda posibilidad de HACER JUSTICIA, en la cual se esmeran TODOS los que nada tienen que buscar fuera de la impunidad.






El contenido de este ataque lo que busca es hacerle creer a usted y a mí que LA UNIDAD con quienes se presumen corruptos es buena y es aceptable; que ser RADICAL con la IMPUNIDAD es un acto ególatra y poco sensato para lograr la libertad, cuando es todo lo contrario.







Ese ataque no es en contra de @MariaCorinaYa, sino en contra de lo que ella representa y en contra de lo que usted y yo deseamos. Ese ataque no es para viabilizar la transición, no. Ese ataque, y escúcheme bien conciudadano, es para hacer de la transición una TRANSACCIÓN


----------



## Arepa (23 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 May 2019)

*En esas condiciones inhumanas está el reportero gráfico Jesús Medina Ezaine, mientras Chávez, responsable de más de 200 muertes se le hospedó en una suite. *


*Revelan fotografías de Jesús Medina Ezaine, en la celda de castigo de Ramo Verde*

Este jueves se filtraron imágenes del fotoreportero Jesús Medina Ezaine en la cárcel de Ramo Verde, ubicada en Los Teques, estado Miranda.

El comunicador aparece tras las rejas y sin camisa en la celda de castigo conocida como «El Tigrito», el mismo lugar a donde llevaron a Leopoldo López cuando estaba detenido en el Centro de Procesados Militares.


----------



## Arepa (24 May 2019)

*Escuchen el testimonio de esta madre cuyo hijo ha fallecido por falta de insumos en el dia de ayer: *

*El mismo día (ayer) que Robert, de 7 años, fallece esperando un trasplante, porque el régimen suspendió el financiamiento para la operación en Italia, Maduro anuncia que destinada 50 millones de euros para uniformes militares y 6 millones de euros para fábrica de subametralladoras:*


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

*Tenia unos 6-7 años que no veía tanto harina pan en los anaqueles*





































*Marca expropiada por Maduro y aun se sigue produciendo:*







*Demigrante:*


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Los presos que encabezaban el motín del retén transitorio del comando policial de Acarigua exijían las siguientes condiciones:

1. ➰El cambio del director del Centro
2. El ingreso de comida sin revisión
3. La reanudación de las visitas
4. El permiso de visita con pernocta cada 15 días
5. ✝El libre acceso a los grupos evangélicos y deportivos
6. El ingreso de chimó, cigarrillos y bebidas alcohólicas, entre otras sustancias
7. La eliminación del servicio de garitas
8. ‍♂El permiso de acceso de materiales para la construcción de una piscina

Las peticiones de los reclusos habían sido formuladas por el cabecilla del motín, Wilfredo Ramos, a través de una llamada telefónica. Hasta el momento fuentes extraoficiales indican que hay 23 presos muertos y 11 policías heridos tras enfrentamiento en los calabozos.


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Los embajadores de Guaidó se ven felices sentados en un Porsche paseando por la ciudad... ¿quién coño no va a querer diálogo e impunidad con esa vida?


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

*Hilo explicativo sobre comisión multidisciplinaria de agencias federales contra la #corrupción chavista y boliburguesa en #Venezuela.*


El Comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Senado americano aprobó un proyecto de ley (VERDAD Act) para lidiar con el problema de @Venezuela.
Esto, debe decirse, es un logro netamente chavista, por cuanto el desastre e impacto regional es tal, que el Gobierno americano tiene que actuar.
No estamos hablando solamente de los más de 3,5 millones de venezolanos que se han ido y del costo y problemática que ello acarrea. #Venezuela bajo el chavismo es una amenaza en cuanto a tráfico de drogas, terrorismo, trata de seres humanos, criminalidad organizada...
Presencia de actores indeseables, como #Rusia, las #FARC, #ELN, islamofundamentalismo, que sólo persiguen la desestabilización política y están más que dispuestos a incitar conflictos armados estilo #Siria #Colombia con fines geopolíticos.

*Los cuatro alacranes de la oposición venezolana no están a la altura, ni tienen la capacidad para resolver absolutamente nada.*
El gobierno gringo está al tanto, sus senadores y congresistas también. Por ello ese proyecto de ley, que formará un equipo integrado por:

@DEAHQ
@TheJusticeDept
@USTreasury (#OFAC y #FinCEN)
@DeptofDefense
@StateDept

Seguramente @FBI y @SEC_News se sumarán, considerando el uso que el chavismo y la boliburguesía han hecho del territorio americano, su sistema de comercio y financiero y mercados internacionales.
Así las cosas, en lo que se apruebe esa ley, se nombrará un comisionado especial que mantendrá agenda multidisciplinaria de trabajos, investigaciones, informes, etc., a los más altos niveles de gobierno, es decir una especie de zar contra el chavismo, la boliburguesía y demás socios

Esa fuerza, o #taskforce para solventar el problema #Venezuela es lo mejor que ha pasado desde que el maldito @chavezcandanga apareció en escena.
Han debido formalizar eso mucho antes, y miren que algunos llevamos casi 2 décadas, advirtiendo...
Lo importante es que se ha iniciado el proceso.
Una vez que esa constelación de fuerzas de orden público e instituciones con jurisdicción global arranque, no hay boliburgues ni chavista que pueda escaparse de eso, a no ser que se vayan a vivir a #Cuba, #China, #Rusia... cosa improbable.
Mientras los legisladores americanos, @thelimagroup, y demás naciones que han reconocido a @jguaido buscan soluciones, el hampón @TareckPSUV, por ej, está en #Rusia pagando la prote al hampón Putin...








Estos bichos son pero tan ignorantes, que no se acuerdan, o no saben, lo le paso a su jefecito cubano cuando se le ocurrió entromparse con los #EEUU (crisis de misiles). Lo cierto es que los arrestos están a la orden del día, en #España, la #RepublicaDominicana, Miami...
No habrá escape.
Por ahí andan entonces viendo cómo se reacomodan, y reaparecen en la nueva administración como los salvadores impolutos. La plata q se han robado la van a poner para salvar el pescuezo, pero si acado lo logran en #Venezuela, q es lo q persiguen...
Va a ser pero q bien jodido q se escapen de investigaciones multidisciplinarias en #EEUU y los demás países aliados. Por eso decía ayer que esto es como los @Avengers.
No será mañana ni la semana que viene, pero el Leviathan se levantó y no hay chavismo que lo pare. No pudo Hitler...
No pudo Fidel... #Venezuela no es ni #Libia, ni #Afganistan.
Me atrevo a afirmar que esa ley va a ser mucho más efectiva en erradicar el chavismo en su forma actual que cualquier dizque invasión o intervención armada. Va a sentar un precedente también en el hemisferio.
El chavismo alardea de dizque poderío militar y defensa.
Vamos a ver cómo se defienden en las cortes internacionales, cuando empiezen a caer sus colaboradores.
Vamos a ver que tanto aguantan cuando le lleguen a @RRamirezVE o a Baldo Sanso, cuando Nervis comience a cantar...
*Seremos observadores de un proceso que nunca pudo darse en nuestra #Venezuela por culpa de la sociedad de cómplices*.
Que se haga en #EEUU es lo ideal, por cuanto al igual aplica el “tu no sabes quién soy yo”, más ni siquiera los presidentes son intocables.


----------



## Decipher (25 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



¿Son estas noticias ciertas? Decenas de muertos en las carceles a manos de la policia.


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Son estas noticias ciertas? Decenas de muertos en las carceles a manos de la policia.



Si, eso aqui es "normal". Pero es que los presos de aquí son bastantes "particulares", este es un Estado Mafioso hay cárceles donde los presos actúan sin impunidad, por ej la cárcel de Tocorón.

Te pongo estos ejemplos:

Venezuela: 15 años, 10 masacres, 177 asesinados | PROVEA 

Marzo 2018:
Tragedia en Venezuela: al menos 68 muertos por motín en cárcel 


 

Ahí dice "Sale a luz la cárcel Tocorón un submundo escondido por el gobierno", en realidad era un secreto a voces, por ese reportaje Jesus Medina Ezaine terminó detenido y torturado:

 

https://elnuevopais.net/2017/10/31/tocoron-el-paraiso-donde-todo-criminal-quisiera-estar-fotos/ 

http://www.caraotadigital.net/nacionales/carcel-o-paraiso-de-presos-la-realidad-de-tocoron-fotos/ 

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centro_Penitenciario_de_Aragua 

Luego subo mas del submundo carcelario.


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Agosto 2017:

Difunden fotos de los lujos y sembradíos de marihuana en Tocorón


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Decipher (25 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Si, eso aqui es "normal". Pero es que los presos de aquí son bastantes "particulares", este es un Estado Mafioso hay cárceles donde los presos actúan sin impunidad, por ej la cárcel de Tocorón.
> 
> Te pongo estos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Esos deben de ser los famosos pranes, las bandas carcelarias. Con granadas y todo, como ha degenerado allí la cosa.


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Esos deben de ser los famosos pranes, las bandas carcelarias. Con granadas y todo, como ha degenerado allí la cosa.



Exactamente, los pranes y todo el submundo carcelario.


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

#CaraotaEnMinutos

"Un motín registrado la mañana de este viernes dentro de los calabozos de la policía municipal de Páez dejó un saldo de 25 muertos y 20 funcionarios de seguridad heridos" esto y más en #CaraotaEnMinutos

Reportó: @naza_vergara

Caraota Digital on Instagram: “"Un motín registrado la mañana de este viernes dentro de los calabozos de la policía municipal de Páez dejó un saldo de 25 muertos y 20…”

En claves: los motines carcelarios más sangrientos durante el régimen de Maduro

Desde 2017 el país ha sido testigo de los motines más mortíferos que han impactado el acontecer nacional debido a la incapacidad del régimen de Nicolás Maduro de poner orden en materia penal.

El Programa Venezolano de Educación-Acción en Derechos Humanos (Provea) publicó en su cuenta de Twitter una lista de algunos de los motines más mortales que se han producido en Venezuela.

Más detalles en nuestro sitio web 

En claves: los motines carcelarios más sangrientos durante el régimen de Maduro - Caraota Digital

Reportera que cubría heridos en masacre de Portuguesa fue agredida por la policía

“#AlertaSNTP | Mariangel Moro estaba en las afueras del Hospital Dr. Jesús María Casal Ramos registrando el ingreso de heridos y asesinados tras el motín en los calabozos de PoliPáez, cuando fue abordada de forma violenta por funcionarios de la Policía de Portuguesa y las Faes”, informó, vía Twitter, el Sindicato Nacional de Trabajadores de la Prensa (Sntp).

Lee la nota completa en el siguiente link 

Reportera que cubría heridos en masacre de Portuguesa fue agredida por la policía - Caraota Digital

Reacciones a la masacre de Acarigua hicieron temblar a Twitter

La masacre que tuvo lugar este viernes en Acarigua, estado Portuguesa, levantó de inmediato diversas reacciones en Twitter, que recogieron el espanto generado por la misma.

Amnistía Internacional escribió en el cajetín de 140 caracteres las palabras de su directora, Erika Guevara: “UNA VEZ MÁS UNA CÁRCEL VENEZOLANA SE VISTE DE LUTO «La muerte de al menos 30 privados de libertad y 19 policías heridos en #Acarigua es un ejemplo más de la violencia constante y el abandono a los que está sometida la población carcelaria en #Venezuela«. –@ErikaGuevaraR”.

Haz clic en el link para leer más reacciones 

Reacciones a la masacre de Acarigua hicieron temblar a Twitter - Caraota Digital


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Un trabajo de nuestro equipo de calle pone en evidencia la crisis que genera el abandono del sistema de semáforos en la ciudad de Caracas, excelente trabajo que no puedes dejar de ver...


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

La malaria en Venezuela revive en plena crisis La malaria en Venezuela revive en plena crisis


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

"Cada día es peor que el anterior": La cruda realidad que golpea al estado Mérida expuesta en una crónica "Cada día es peor que el anterior": La cruda realidad que golpea al estado Mérida expuesta en una crónica


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

La novia de Mazuste:


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)

Detienen a 4 sujetos por cobrar gasolina en dólares en una estación de servicio en Carabobo (+Cifras)
¡POR VIVOS! Detienen a 4 sujetos por cobrar gasolina en dólares en una estación de servicio en Carabobo (+Cifras)


----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)

*Comunicado del Departamento de Estado de EEUU 25 de mayo de 2019
@StateDept ‏

MORGAN ORTAGUS, PORTAVOZ DEL DEPARTAMENTO / 25 DE MAYO DE 2019
WASHINGTON DC*

Los Estados Unidos apoyan el deseo del pueblo venezolano de recuperar su democracia y poner fin al régimen ilegítimo de Maduro. Los esfuerzos anteriores para negociar el fin del régimen y las elecciones libres han fracasado porque el régimen los ha utilizado para dividir a la oposición y ganar tiempo.

Las elecciones libres no pueden ser supervisadas por un tirano. Como hemos dicho en repetidas ocasiones, creemos que lo único que hay que negociar con Nicolás Maduro son las condiciones de su partida. Esperamos que las conversaciones en Oslo se centren en ese objetivo, y si lo hacen, esperamos que el progreso sea posible.

Deseamos señalar que hoy es el decimoséptimo día desde el arresto y desaparición de Edgar Zambrano, Primer Vicepresidente de la Asamblea Nacional de Venezuela, la última institución democrática que queda en el país. Desde su detención, el Sr. Zambrano no ha tenido contacto con su familia o sus abogados, y su ubicación es desconocida. Hoy también se cumplen más de dos meses desde el encarcelamiento de Roberto Marrero, un abogado y jefe de personal del presidente interino Juan Guaido. Son solo dos de los 800 presos políticos que mantiene el régimen de Maduro al 20 de mayo.

Nos unimos a los partidarios de la democracia en Venezuela en todo el mundo para condenar su encarcelamiento ilegal por el régimen de Maduro y para exigir su liberación inmediata.

Tomado de: Continued U.S. Support for Democracy in Venezuela - United States Department of State


----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)

*Esto también es Venezuela:*


----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)

* Enfermeros en Venezuela sólo pueden comer arroz con lentejas*
Ver morir a los pacientes y trabajar con las uñas es la realidad cotidiana de enfermeras y médicos del J. M. De los Ríos. Un hospital que atiende niños de todo el país y sigue esperando sin esperanzas la ayuda humanitaria prometida por la Cruz Roja.


----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)

*Por razones como esta muchos consideramos que la oposición Venezolana colabora con Maduro:

Febrero 2019:
*





*
Mayo 2019:
*


----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)

Le salió todo mal a Carla Angola en esa entrevista a Gloria Álvarez. 
Pero es lo que pasa cuando se hace el papel de propagandista MUDeca en lugar de hacer periodismo de verdad. 
Además, porque alguien esté en contra del chavismo y de Maburro no significa que automáticamente apoye a Guaidó ni mucho menos a la MUD. 
Y bien vergonzoso es que una persona que ni siquiera es venezolana tengo esto más claro que muchos venezolanos.


----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)

Quiero hacer una pregunta incómoda acerca de @jguaido:

¿Por qué el régimen no lo ha detenido?

Incluso Tarek William Saab no pudo responder esta pregunta. 

Asumiendo que Guaidó es una amenaza para el gobierno, partimos de allí para plantear el verdadero problema:

La respuesta más aceptada de que Guaidó no ha sido detenido es:

"Si el régimen le hace algo, le caerá la comunidad internacional encima."

Ésta es la afirmación más común y aceptada para satisfacer esta inquietud.

Pero asumir esa respuesta tiene serias implicaciones:

Esa reacción de la comunidad internacional, supuestamente sería definitiva; asestaría un golpe tal al régimen que lo heriría de muerte.

Por eso es que el régimen no se atreve a tocarle un pelo.

Entonces surge el axioma: 

"El régimen teme esas acciones internacionales."

¿No?

Si el régimen teme esas acciones internacionales, es porque está al tanto del alcance y la contundencia de una coalición.

¿Estamos de acuerdo con esto?

En pocas palabras, el régimen, al no tocar a Guaidó, demuestra que teme esa intervención externa.

Entonces, la pregunta:

Si el régimen teme la contundencia de esta posible acción internacional, entonces...

¿Por qué @jguaido y la AN no han recurrido a invocar esa intervención?

Al tratar de justificar que @jguaido sigue libre, no es posible justificar que aún no hayan aplicado al 187.11

¿Lo ve?

Repito: Esta es una pregunta, una inquietud legítima.

Si usted piensa responder y aportar, que sea con argumentos.

"Justifique su respuesta", como dicen por allí.

Le leo.


----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)

El “humilde” lugar que escogieron Daniela Cabello y Omar Acedo para su boda - Venezuela al dia


----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 May 2019)

¡INDIGNANTE! Uno de los medicamentos que necesitaba Erick Altuve lo tenían pero "bajo llave" en el J.M. de los Ríos


----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 May 2019)

Esperemos que este calvario socialista que está atravesando Venezuela se acabe pronto... me da que aún vamos a tener malas noticias de Venezuela durante muchos muchos años más.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 May 2019)

¿No es posible el envío de ayuda urgente o es tal el nivel de corrupción que no existen garantías de que esa ayuda llegue a los que la necesitan?


----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿No es posible el envío de ayuda urgente o es tal el nivel de corrupción que no existen garantías de que esa ayuda llegue a los que la necesitan?



Enviaron ayuda pero ha sido distribuida a discreción, la oposición Venezolana es cómplice de Maduro por que son tan socialistas como el.


----------



## parapedoelmio (30 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> la oposición Venezolana es cómplice de Maduro por que son tan socialistas como el.


----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esperemos que este calvario socialista que está atravesando Venezuela se acabe pronto... me da que aún vamos a tener malas noticias de Venezuela durante muchos muchos años más.



Mientras contemos con una falsa oposición lamentablemente sera como dices.


----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)

parapedoelmio dijo:


>



Es así, por cierto lo tengo en como firma en este foro.


----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)

parapedoelmio dijo:


>


----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 May 2019)




----------



## Skywalker22 (30 May 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Enviaron ayuda pero ha sido distribuida a discreción, la oposición Venezolana es cómplice de Maduro por que son tan socialistas como el.



Era de suponer, visto el nivel de corrupción del país.


----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)

Este jueves Univision Noticias obtuvo el video íntegro de los 17 minutos de preguntas y respuestas que intercambiaron Ramos y el líder del chavismo, antes de que Maduro diera la orden de detener la entrevista, confiscar el material grabado y deportar de Venezuela a Ramos y al equipo de periodistas que lo acompañaban.

“Vienes a provocarme. Te vas a tragar tu provocación. Te vas a tragar con Coca-Cola tu provocación”, dijo Nicolás Maduro a Jorge Ramos cuando el periodista le entregó una lista con los nombres de 400 de los 989 presos políticos que las organizaciones no gubernamentales contabilizan en Venezuela.


Y esta fue solo una entre media docena de amenazas e insultos que Maduro lanzó contra Ramos como respuesta a sus interrogantes sobre la actual crisis humanitaria y política de Venezuela, que ha provocado el exilio de más de 3.5 millones de sus ciudadanos y la muerte y la prisión de centenares.

El tono de la conversación incomodó a Maduro desde la primera pregunta: “Usted sabe, usted no es el presidente legítimo. Entonces, ¿cómo le llamo? Para ellos (el Parlamento) usted es un dictador”, le dijo Ramos. Y a partir de entonces, el mandatario ya no logra sostener la mirada por más de unos segundos sobre su interlocutor.

El líder chavista contestó a la pregunta agitando una copia en miniatura de la Constitución venezolana: “Me tienes que llamar como dice la Constitución. Yo me llamo Nicolás, un solo nombre tengo: Nicolás Maduro Moros. Soy un obrero, un hombre sencillo, por voto popular he sido electo y reelecto presidente. Así que, bueno, ya te corresponde a ti cómo me quieras llamar”.

Este jueves, en el noticiero de la 6:30 de la tarde (hora del este), Univision Noticias transmitirá un fragmento de la entrevista que Maduro censuró en febrero y que fue recuperada tres meses más tarde gracias a una filtración.

La entrevista íntegra será transmitida este domingo 2 de junio en el programa Aquí y Ahora, a las 7:00pm ET y 6:00pm hora centro.


----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)

Quien desee puede ayudar a este compatriota Venezolano en España:

Haz clic aquí para apoyar la campaña Emeterio y Fanny organizada por Eme Gomez


----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 May 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Jun 2019)

*Así opera la "Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana" que mantiene Maduro en el poder

Un informe* presentado por los investigadores Douglas Farah y Caitlyn Yates *revela cómo el régimen chavista diagramó una organización criminal internacional, auspiciada por Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia y El Salvador, entre otros, vinculada a 183 personas y 205 corporaciones que funciona en 26 países*






Diosdado Cabello y Nicolás Maduro, acusados de dirigir la extensa red criminal del régimen chavista

Después de una* investigación de casi cinco años*, desarrollada en once países, Douglas Farah, presidente del IBI Consultores, y Caitlyn Yates, investigadora de la Universidad de Texas, presentaron en el Center for Strategic and International Studies el estudio "La última resistencia de Maduro: la supervivencia de Venezuela mediante la Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana".

*En el reporte, de 21 páginas, los investigadores indicaron que el régimen chavista, después de dos décadas de revolución, se convirtió en una empresa criminal vinculada con 183 personas y 205 corporaciones que opera en al menos 26 países.*

_*"La Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana no es una entidad única, sino una red de empresas aliadas, con estructuras regionales y vinculada históricamente con individuos que operan en todo el mundo. A menos que la red sea atacada desde múltiples puntos simultáneamente, esta alianza sobrevivirá y se transformará en una operación más dispersa y sofisticada"*_, señala el informe.

Los autores remarcaron que *la connivencia entre el Ejecutivo venezolano y el crimen organizado comenzó en tiempo de Hugo Chávez, quien llegó al poder en 1998:* _*"Durante los últimos 20 años esta red criminal creció hasta abarcar varias docenas de individuos y cientos de empresas de fachada"*_. Este proyecto, asegura el estudio, recibió el respaldo de países como Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Ecuador, Surinam y El Salvador.






La red criminal comenzó con la llegada de Chávez al poder, y recibió el apoyo de la dictadura cubana

En esa línea, *también fueron importantes para el surgimiento de la Empresa Criminal las organizaciones guerrilleras centroamericanas (FMLN y FSLN) y la incursión de las Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias de Colombia (FARC) en el negocio de la cocaína.* Todo esto, bajo al ala del régimen cubano, que durante décadas buscó construir en la región una _*"arquitectura revolucionaria"*_ contra Estados Unidos.

_*"Nicolás Maduro dio una calurosa bienvenida a la herencia de este régimen criminal en 2013, después de la muerte de Chávez. Veinte años después de la fase de inicio de este proyecto político, esa red extiende a un nivel global, desde El Salvador hasta los Estados Unidos, desde Rusia hasta Hong Kong y a lo largo de varios paraísos fiscales financieros"*_, sostiene el trabajo de investigación elaborado por Farah y Yates.

El informe fue publicado en medio de la creciente presión internacional sobre la dictadura de Maduro, y el intento de Juan Guaidó, reconocido como presidente interino de Venezuela por más de 50 países, de terminar con la usurpación que hace el mandatario chavista del poder, luego de las fraudulentas elecciones del año pasado.

Desde el pasado 23 de enero, cuando Guaidó se proclamó como presidente interino, cientos de militares abandonaron al dictador, las manifestaciones civiles aumentaron, se aplicaron nuevas sanciones contra la cúpula chavista y hasta hubo altos dirigentes que, según Estados Unidos, negociaron para sacar a Maduro del poder. No obstante, el dictador persiste en el poder, aunque cada vez más debilitado.







_*"La estructura bolivariana ha probado ser resistente y adaptable con múltiples capacidades redundantes. Operacionalmente, cuando una faceta de esta red criminal es presionada, la Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana mueve sus operaciones a una nueva área o encuentra nuevos aliados –frecuentemente con diferentes fortalezas y conexiones– pero compartiendo la historia y objetivos comunes de la Empresa. Recientemente, el gobierno estadounidense ha tomado un enfoque más integral frente a estos actores criminales, y esto le está dando resultados significativos"*_, apunta el estudio.

Y agrega: _*"Los esfuerzos para canalizar fondos provenientes de PDVSA y de la estructura bancaria bolivariana hacia el gobierno legítimo de Guaidó y fuera del alcance del régimen de Maduro son tan innovadores como necesarios. Pero como el ex Comandante del Comando Sur, James Stavridis, señaló 'se necesita una red para combatir una red'"*_.

*El "modus operandi" de la Empresa Criminal Conjunta*

El informe menciona cinco operaciones financieras ilícitas desarrolladas por esta compleja red criminal: ventas falsificadas de petróleo, compras sistemáticas de activos, minería ilegal, proyectos de infraestructura pública falsos, y transferencias banco a banco.

_*"Los esquemas de venta falsa de petróleo son la base sobre la cual comenzó a funcionar la Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana", resalta el estudio. Al respecto, es fundamental el papel de PDVSA, la petrolera estatal que fue utilizada para el lavado de dinero y la corrupción en la región. La compañía es la accionista mayoritaria en varias subsidiarias petroleras de la región, a través de su sucursal PDV Caribe. "El control de PDVSA sobre cada compañía involucrada en el consorcio del ALBA, permite mover fondos a través de la compañía venezolana hacia sus subsidiarias centroamericanas con facilidad. Más aún, las sumas de dinero que se mueven a través de PDV Caribe son importantes"*_.








*La petrolera PDVSA ha sido utilizada por el chavismo para el lavado de dinero y la corrupción en América Latina* (Reuters)
En Nicaragua, Albanisa obtuvo más petróleo de PDVSA, pero la subsidiaria nicaragüense recibió fondos que superaban con creces las importaciones. En el caso de Albanisa, el dinero provisto totalizó osciló entre 4 a 6 mil millones de dólares de fondos ilícitos en la última década._* "Estos fondos fueron manejados por un pequeño número de elites políticas aun cuando cada año los fondos representaban entre el 16% y el 20% del presupuesto nacional en Nicaragua y el 15% de El Salvador"*_, denuncian Farah y Yates.

Asimismo, esos fondos _*"jamás pasaron por un proceso de aprobación del Congreso o por ningún mecanismo contable"*_.

En el caso de Alba Petróleos, la empresa reportó millonarias ventas pero _*"casi no recibió petróleo de Pdvsa entre 2007-2017"*_, aunque registró ingresos de 200 millones de dólares anuales.

Por su parte, de acuerdo al reporte, la compra de activos _*"funciona para lavar fondos estatales venezolanos fuera del país y en paraísos fiscales o en otros países que resulten atractivos". "En la Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana, el destino final de estos activos fijos es a menudo Estados Unidos"*_.







*Raúl Gorrín, propietario de una red de noticias, que fue acusado de conspiración, fue el encargado orquestar este lavado de dinero. Para ocultar el origen de los fondos, movía el dinero por intermedio de compañías de fachada.* _*"Gorrín ocultaba los fondos lavados a través de la inversión en bienes raíces y en la compra de otros valores"*_. Entre esas compras se destacan aviones jets, yates, caballos, y relojes de primera marca.

*Con el correr de los años, la Empresa Criminal diversificó sus operaciones "dentro de la minería del oro ilícita como forma de obtener ganancias y como forma de lavar los ingresos de múltiples delitos a través de una industria poco regulada". *"El ejemplo más claro del esquema ilícito del movimiento de oro en relación con esta empresa criminal, es Kaloti Suriname Mint House (KSMH) que opera cerca de Paramaribo, Surinam. Inaugurada en 2015, la compañía mantiene una sociedad entre Surinam y Kaloti Precious Metals de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. KSMH opera bajo la protección del presidente Desi Bouterse, quien es condenado del narcotráfico, proveedor de armas para las FARC y un individuo que fue elegido con apoyo financiero de Chávez".

El estudio aclara por qué es tan valioso para el chavismo el rol de KSMH: _*"Lo que la hace tan valiosa es la facilidad con la cual la Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana puede exportar su oro como originario de Surinam, disfrazando el verdadero origen del metal y evitando el escrutinio y las sanciones (…) Como el movimiento de fondos bolivarianos están bajo escrutinio, para el régimen de Maduro es una forma menos regulada para conseguir efectivo que de otro modo sería bloqueado por las sanciones financieras"*_.

*El informe completo*

Así opera la "Empresa Criminal Conjunta Bolivariana" que mantiene al dictador Nicolás Maduro en el poder


----------



## Arepa (1 Jun 2019)

*Secuelas de protestar en contra de Maduro:*


*Se trata de esta chica:*


----------



## Arepa (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)

*Protestas 2017:*


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jun 2019)

Yo no puedo ver estos hilos porque se me llevan los demonios.

De todas formas, el hilo que más me impactó fue uno en el que un forero izquierdista publicó un vídeo que supuestamente era para enaltecer al régimen bolivariano porque salía un grupo de chavistas amenazando y hostigando a un comerciante, el grupo escrachador violento consideraba que los productos a la venta eran demasiado caros. El pobre hombre intentaba explicarles que ya los tenía a un margen mínimo que no podía bajarlos más... La situación era verdaderamente incómoda y violenta. Ese vídeo me hizo reflexionar mucho y a veces me acuerdo de él cuando se habla sobre Venezuela.

Sólo espero que ese régimen socialista caiga algún día y los responsables y asesores paguen por todo el daño que han hecho.


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> A lo mejor Chávez y Maduro tenían buena intención pero sus asesores les han engañado y han provocado la crisis y el hambre en el país.



JAMÁS tuvieron buenas intenciones.


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Yo no puedo ver estos hilos porque se me llevan los demonios.
> 
> De todas formas, el hilo que más me impactó fue uno en el que un forero izquierdista publicó un vídeo que supuestamente era para enaltecer al régimen bolivariano porque salía un grupo de chavistas amenazando y hostigando a un comerciante, el grupo escrachador violento consideraba que los productos a la venta eran demasiado caros. El pobre hombre intentaba explicarles que ya los tenía a un margen mínimo que no podía bajarlos más... La situación era verdaderamente incómoda y violenta. Ese vídeo me hizo reflexionar mucho y a veces me acuerdo de él cuando se habla sobre Venezuela.
> 
> Sólo espero que ese régimen socialista caiga algún día y los responsables y asesores paguen por todo el daño que han hecho.



Recuerdo perfectamente ese video, y es apenas uno de los muchos horrores que hemos vivido en socialismo.


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)

*Junio 2017:*


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)

*Febrero 2018:*


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)

*Abril 2017:*


----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Jun 2019)

(A Jorge Ramos Trump lo sacó a patadas de la Casa Blanca, pero Ramos dice que ese mismo día el se fue de ahí y continuó con su vida normal, sin sufrir represalias adicionales.)

Univision Noticias obtuvo el video íntegro de los 17 minutos de preguntas y respuestas que intercambiaron Ramos y el líder del chavismo, antes de que Maduro diera la orden de detener la entrevista, confiscar el material grabado y deportar de Venezuela a Ramos y al equipo de periodistas que lo acompañaban.[/B][/I]


----------



## Arepa (4 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Jun 2019)

Mientras el venezolano no termine de entender que en Venezuela la "política" no es más que EL NEGOCIO multimillonario de un grupo parasitario de nuestra sociedad y que para los "políticos" mantener dicho negocio funcionando es su prioridad N° 1, pues seguiremos mal... Que hayan "desaprovechado" tantas buenas oportunidades no puede ser una simple casualidad. En ese sentido *el venezolano debe empezar por dejar de mentirse a sí mismo* y aceptar que los partidos de la MUD/FA no son la solución sino parte del problema.

Luego, *el venezolano DEBE CONFRONTAR seriamente a estos parásitos que se hacen llamar "políticos", hacerles ver que no son más que unos mentirosos, ladrones y mafiosos*, en fin, unos criminales. Que les quede bien claro que ya somos muchos quienes no toleramos sus mentiras y sus métodos mafiosos con los cuales protegen su negocio.

Ojo, esto que escribo NO es la solución a nuestro problema, pero definitivamente es el inicio de la solución en la cual debemos trabajar desde ya. Para muestra un botón:


----------



## Arepa (15 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2019)

*Récord este viernes de ingreso de venezolanos a Perú + de 5 mil*
Te ponen mil trabas para emitir tu pasaporte y que lo pagues en el mercado negro...
Se manejan cifras entre 5 -10 mil Venezolanos


----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)

La temida COHABITACIÓN, ese costosísimo giro de 360 grados donde al final de tanta muerte y destrucción prevalezca el socialismo y punto. 
Lamentablemente para allá vamos. Un país que no puede identificar el problema y hacer un diagnóstico y evaluación de su situación y sobre la naturaleza e intenciones de quienes controlan el poder, jamás podrá salir de este espiral de muerte y miseria. 
Mientras haya formadores de opinión haciendo creer que del éxito político de Guaido depende la salvación de Venezuela, nos mantendremos en socialismo y más jodidos.


----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Jun 2019)

*Quizás le guste más esta foto. ¿Quiere que le mienta?; ok aquí voy:*

1. La narco-tiranía "cesará la usurpación" con elecciones porque respetan la voluntad del "pueblo"; igual que Rusia, China, Cuba, Irán, Turquía, Hezbolláh, FARC y ELN... son demócratas. 







2. En Oslo no se están negociando elecciones; tampoco hay una caterva de socialistas repartiéndose a Vzla y cuidando sus propios intereses.

3. El chavismo originario y los bolichicos no están financiando a la "oposición"; tampoco están acordando la impunidad, y mucho menos la cohabitación.

4. La ONU, Guterres, Bachelet y Bergoglio no son fichas de la Internacional Socialista o del Foro SP; son amigos confiables; mediadores imparciales que pronto garantizarán unas elecciones transparentes y pulcras. Nos ayudarán a romper con la estructura socialista q los mantiene.

5. Nuestra connotada "oposición" ha dado muestras claras de eficiencia; 20 años no son nada y pasan volando. "El tiempo de Dios es perfecto.

6. Guaidó es diferente, él si quiere acabar con el socialismo, lo que pasa es que lo mantienen engañado y secuestrado y no tiene quien lo defienda. EE.UU y 50 países más, no son suficiente protección contra HRA, Florido, Zambrano, Rosales.

7. Guaidó tampoco está en campaña electoral, él recorre Vzla, visita sus barrios, besa viejitas, toma selfies y vídeos; pero en realidad, secretamente, los está organizando para un movimiento de Rebelión y Desobediencia Civil...No para crear un piso electoral para él o Leopoldo.

8. La España de Sánchez, el Grupo de Lima y el de Contacto son nuestros grandes aliados odian el socialismo y sus terribles consecuencias
...Además "esto ni siquiera es socialismo, lo creó Maduro: Madurismo-delincuencial"
La revolución no es una sola.

9. Nuestra dirigencia política/mediática es Republicana, no es Demócrata. Por eso apoyan tanto a Trump y detestaban a Obama.
Aplauden a Bolsonaro y repudian a Lula y Dilma.

10. Venezuela es un país pobre que no vale nada, menos su ubicación geográfica. Tampoco importa que el rég sea considerado una amenaza para la seguridad de EUA; que maneje la ruta del narcotráfico, el lavado de dinero y sea el eje central del crimen internacional...

11. ¿Quién querría intervenir? A Cuba q era una plantación de caña no la intervinieron, ni a Nicaragua. ¿Qué importa q Rusia y China sigan apropiándose indiscriminadamente del petróleo, oro, coltán, torium, gas.¿Q puede importarle eso a Trump?.¿En q podría afectarle esa nimiedad?

12. Nuestra "oposición" pide a gritos intervención, pero como el Presidente Trump sabe que podemos salir de estos criminales con elecciones, no interviene y los obliga a decir:







13. En fin, "Fuerza y Fe"
Ganando la presidencial el 2020 podremos:


----------



## Arepa (24 Jun 2019)

‍♀‍♂‍♀‍♂ Venezolanos presentaron 18.400 solicitudes de asilo en los primeros cinco meses del año

El número de personas que buscan asilo político en la Unión Europea está aumentando de nuevo por los refugiados latinoamericanos, pero se espera que los flujos se mantengan muy por debajo de los niveles durante la crisis migratoria de Europa en 2015, según un informe publicado el lunes.

Entre enero y mayo, los miembros de la Asociación Europea de Libre Comercio (AELC), que incluye a los 28 países de la UE más Noruega, Suiza, Islandia y Liechtenstein, registraron más de 290.000 solicitudes de asilo, alza del 11% frente al mismo periodo de 2018, dijo la Oficina Europea de Apoyo al Asilo (EASO, por sus siglas en inglés).

El aumento se debió en parte al incremento de venezolanos y otros solicitantes de asilo latinoamericanos que huyen de las crisis políticas y económicas en sus países.

Los venezolanos presentaron 18.400 solicitudes de asilo en los primeros cinco meses del año, casi el doble que en el mismo período en 2018, la segunda nacionalidad con mayor número de pedidos en Europa después de los sirios.


----------



## Arepa (24 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 Jun 2019)

Habla el ex director del Sebin que se fugó tras el fracaso del 30 de abril.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...7f40ca-96d2-11e9-9a16-dc551ea5a43b_story.html


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)

*Entrevista a periodista colombiana, Vanessa Vallejo**:*

“Guaidó no es el solo, él representa a una gente que esta detrás.”

“Esa gente, algunos tienen intereses malvados, otros podrían ser ineptos o podrían estar equivocados en su estrategia.”

“La gente que esta detrás tienen negociaciones muy problemáticas, muy oscuras y muy turbias, y se quieren repartir el poder con el chavismo.”

“También hay corrupción. Parte de la plata y de los fondos en Cúcuta algunos funcionarios de Guaidó se la estaban robando.”
___________________________________________________

“Trump no puede liberar militarmente a Venezuela si nadie en Venezuela se lo pide.”


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)

*A LA LEÑA*
Por la escasez de gas doméstico y sus elevados costos, quienes viven en la región energética por excelencia de Venezuela, el estado Zulia, cocinan con palos. Una involución generalizada.


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)

*Narco estado:*

Detenido con *1* *millón* 378 mil *dólares* Jonathan Mata Figueroa hermano del chavista militar , exgobernador *de* Nueva Esparta ( Venezuela), Carlos Mata Figueroa. abordaban una avioneta tipo BE-58 que volaría desde RD hacía Venezuela.


*Detenidos 3 venezolanos en Dominicana por intentar sacar en avioneta $ 1,2 millones *

*




*


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)

*Porque PNUD trabaja con las cifras amañadas que les da la dictadura. Si pudieran tener las cifras reales, el resultado sería distinto. *


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)

*La lucha de venezolanos por entrar a Chile*

Cientos de migrantes llevan una semana durmiendo a la intemperie e intentando ingresar a nuestro país, algo que para el Instituto Nacional de Derechos Humanos es una crisis Humanitaria en el límite de Chile y Perú.


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)

Las misiones no fueron "inversión social". Fueron una estafa. Con dinero de todos. youtu.be/0DKNXkU84_4


----------



## Arepa (27 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)

“LA PEOR SANCIÓN que ha sufrido Venezuela es la corrupción del régimen chavista” 
El secretario general de la #OEA Luis Almagro aseguró que la alta comisionada de DDHH de la #ONU, Michel Bachelet debió comenzar su informe preliminar afirmando eso. #29Jun


----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)

*Venezuela: 400 mil solicitantes de asilo, la cifra más alta a nivel mundial*
En total son alrededor de 4 millones de venezolanos que abandonaron su país. Una cifra solo superada por Siria, donde la guerra llevó a 7 millones de personas a huir. Desde Lima, el representante de ACNUR, Federico Agusti.


----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)

Venezolanos consternados por la tortura y homicidio de un militar, pero ninguno vincula este hecho a la MUD que se sienta a negociar/dialogar con los torturadores y homicidas...

20 años de engaños y siguen rindiendo pleitesía a los cómplices de la MUD, por mi parte ya no más:

*Muere bajo custodia Rafael Acosta Arévalo, uno de los militares venezolanos detenidos por su supuesta implicación en una conspiración contra el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro*

Y siguen....


----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jun 2019)

Balance Semanal IPYSve | 86 casos de restricciones a los derechos digitales entre enero y junio - IPYS


----------



## Arepa (1 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Jul 2019)

No hay justicia en Venezuela
Un podcast sobre el asesinato por tortura del capitán Rafael Acosta Arévalo y el ataque con perdigones contra la población en Táriba, que acabó con la visión del joven Rufo Velandria.
También pueden suscribirse al podcast 'NakyLuisCarlos' en cualquier plataforma popular: Spotify, iTunes, Google Podcasts y Anchor.
1 de julio: No hay justicia en Venezuela | Naky / LuisCarlos on Patreon


----------



## Arepa (2 Jul 2019)

Rufo Chacón Parada (salió reseñado como Rulfo Velandria), es el nombre del adolescente al que un funcionario policial del Edo.Táchira le disparó perdigones a quemaropa mientras protestaba por falta de Gas, en Táriba Estado Táchira.

Rulfo Chacón no perdió los ojos. Un policía se los quitó.

Sadismo puro, así actúa Maduro

*Vídeo:* Madre de Rufo Chacón, exige justicia ante violencia policial que le cegó el futuro a su hijo de 16 años; quien la acompañaba en una protesta por tener más de dos meses sin gas. Policía del estado INTERVENIDA por el régimen para reprimir al Táchira que vive sin servicios básicos!


----------



## Arepa (2 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Jul 2019)

*El régimen de Maduro ficha a colectivos en España para proteger a sus jerarcas*

- El régimen venezolano asienta sus grupos civiles en Madrid para amedrentar y agredir a la disidencia. El más reciente episodio en un centro municipal en Madrid contra un disidente opositor y contra la prensa obliga a la alcaldía a evaluar una posible restricción de los actos chavistas.



El régimen de Maduro ficha a colectivos en España para proteger a sus jerarcas


----------



## Arepa (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Jul 2019)

Es increíble que no se le haya cortado a estas alturas aún la cabeza a Maduro.


----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)

Rance-sama dijo:


> Es increíble que no se le haya cortado a estas alturas aún la cabeza a Maduro.



Por que no valdría de nada, aparte la oposición Venezolana es cómplice de Maduro.


----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Jul 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Por que no valdría de nada, aparte la oposición Venezolana es cómplice de Maduro.



Uff, entonces el tema está peor de lo que pensaba, con tantos muertos y vidas arruinadas la verdad es que todo parece indicar que la revolución armada es la única salida. Es una lástima, pero si el ejército sigue sin defender a su pueblo será la gente misma la que tenga que iniciar esa lucha o esperar a que una potencia extranjera intervenga.


----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)

Rance-sama dijo:


> Uff, entonces el tema está peor de lo que pensaba, con tantos muertos y vidas arruinadas la verdad es que todo parece indicar que la revolución armada es la única salida. Es una lástima, pero si el ejército sigue sin defender a su pueblo la única salida es que la gente misma tenga que iniciar esa lucha o esperar a que una potencia extranjera intervenga.



Perdimos (vivo en Venezuela) una oportunidad de oro, al final Guaidó era como el resto de la MUD colaboracionista.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Jul 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Perdimos (vivo en Venezuela) una oportunidad de oro, al final Guaidó era como el resto de la MUD colaboracionista.



Cierto, pero nunca es demasiado tarde, si algo crean los tiempos difíciles son hombres fuertes, así que no perdáis la esperanza, el sol siempre acaba saliendo.


----------



## Arepa (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)

*Informe de la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos sobre Venezuela insta a adoptar de inmediato medidas para detener y remediar graves violaciones de derechos

GINEBRA (4 de julio de 2019) –* Un informe del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos publicado hoy insta al Gobierno de Venezuela a adoptar de inmediato medidas específicas para detener y remediar las graves vulneraciones de derechos económicos, sociales, civiles, políticos y culturales que se han documentado en el país.

El informe de la Oficina advierte que, si la situación no mejora, continuará el éxodo sin precedentes de emigrantes y refugiados que abandonan el país, y empeorarán las condiciones de vida de quienes permanecen en él.

En el informe, que se elaboró a petición del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas, se afirma que en el último decenio –y especialmente desde 2016- el Gobierno venezolano y sus instituciones han puesto en marcha una estrategia_* “orientada a neutralizar, reprimir y criminalizar a la oposición política y a quienes critican al Gobierno”*_. Un conjunto de leyes, políticas y prácticas que ha reducido el ámbito democrático, ha desmontado el sistema de control institucional sobre el poder ejecutivo y ha permitido la reiteración de graves violaciones de derechos humanos. En el documento se destaca la repercusión de la profunda crisis económica, que ha privado a la población de los medios necesarios para satisfacer sus derechos fundamentales en materia de alimentación y cuidados médicos, entre otros.

El informe se basa en 558 entrevistas con víctimas y testigos de violaciones de derechos humanos y de la deteriorada situación económica, en Venezuela y otros ocho países, así como en otras fuentes, y abarca el periodo comprendido entre enero de 2018 y mayo de 2019.

La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, Michelle Bachelet, visitó el país del 19 al 21 de junio y sostuvo entrevistas con una amplia gama de figuras políticas, desde el Presidente Nicolás Maduro y otros altos funcionarios del gobierno, hasta el Presidente de la Asamblea Nacional, así como con miembros de la sociedad civil, empresarios, profesores y otros interesados, y también con víctimas y sus familiares. Tras la visita, un equipo de dos oficiales de la Oficina permaneció en el país, en el marco de un acuerdo que les permite prestar asesoramiento y asistencia técnica, y monitorear la situación de derechos humanos.

_*“Durante mi visita a Venezuela, pude conocer directamente los relatos de quienes han sido víctimas de la violencia del Estado y sus peticiones de justicia. He transmitido con exactitud sus opiniones y las de la sociedad civil, así como las violaciones de derechos humanos documentadas en este informe, a las autoridades competentes”*_, declaró la Alta Comisionada Bachelet.

_*“El Gobierno se comprometió con nosotros a solucionar algunas de las cuestiones más espinosas –entre otras, el uso de la tortura y el acceso a la justicia—y a facilitarnos la entrada ilimitada a los centros de reclusión. La situación es compleja, pero este informe contiene recomendaciones claras sobre las medidas que pueden adoptarse de inmediato para frenar las violaciones actuales, impartir justicia a las víctimas y crear un espacio para discusiones significativas. Estamos dispuestos a colaborar con todas las autoridades competentes y a seguir promoviendo los derechos de todos los venezolanos, cualesquiera sean sus afiliaciones políticas”*_.

El informe detalla la paulatina militarización de las instituciones del Estado durante la última década. En el periodo que abarca el informe, tanto a fuerzas civiles como militares se les atribuye la responsabilidad de detenciones arbitrarias, malos tratos y torturas a críticos del Gobierno y a sus familiares, violencia sexual y de género perpetrada durante los periodos de detención y las visitas, y uso excesivo de la fuerza durante las manifestaciones*.

Los grupos armados civiles progubernamentales conocidos como colectivos han contribuido al deterioro de la situación, al imponer el control social y ayudar a reprimir las manifestaciones. La Oficina ha documentado 66 muertes durante las protestas realizadas de enero a mayo de 2019, de las cuales 52 son atribuibles a las fuerzas de seguridad del Gobierno o a los colectivos.

La proporción de presuntas ejecuciones extrajudiciales cometidas por las fuerzas de seguridad, en particular por las Fuerzas Especiales (FAES), en el contexto de las operaciones policiales ha sido sorprendentemente elevada, según señala el informe. En 2018 el Gobierno registró 5.287 muertes, supuestamente por “resistencia a la autoridad”, en el curso de esas operaciones. Entre el 1 de enero y el 19 de mayo del presente año, otras 1.569 personas fueron asesinadas, según las estadísticas del propio Gobierno. Otras fuentes apuntan a que las cifras podrían ser muy superiores.

El informe indica también que, hasta el 31 de mayo de 2019, había 793 personas privadas arbitrariamente de libertad, entre ellas 58 mujeres, y en lo que va de año 22 diputados de la Asamblea Nacional, incluido su Presidente, han sido despojados de su inmunidad parlamentaria.

Si bien la Alta Comisionada acogió con beneplácito la reciente puesta en libertad de 62 presos políticos, también pidió a las autoridades que liberasen a todas las demás personas detenidas o privadas de libertad por haber ejercido de manera pacífica sus derechos fundamentales.

El informe hace hincapié en que la mayoría de las víctimas de vulneraciones de derechos humanos no han tenido acceso real a la justicia ni a una reparación adecuada.

_*“Según los entrevistados, son pocas las personas que presentan denuncias, por miedo a las represalias o por falta de confianza en el sistema judicial”*_, expresa el informe. Quienes sí lo hacen, en su mayoría mujeres, se enfrentan a obstáculos omnipresentes y, en la mayoría de los casos, a investigaciones que se estancan. _*“El Ministerio Público ha incumplido con regularidad su obligación de investigar y llevar a juicio a las personas responsables de los hechos y el Defensor del Pueblo ha guardado silencio ante las violaciones de derechos humanos”.*_

En cuanto a la libertad de expresión, el informe señala que el espacio para los medios de comunicación libres e independientes se ha reducido, mediante la prohibición o la clausura de medios de comunicación, y la detención de periodistas independientes. _*“En los últimos años el Gobierno ha tratado de imponer una hegemonía comunicacional imponiendo su propia versión de los hechos y creando un ambiente que restringe los medios de comunicación independientes”.*_

Aunque la economía de Venezuela estaba en crisis mucho antes de que se les impusieran sanciones a algunos de sus sectores, en el informe se afirma que las últimas sanciones económicas vinculadas a la exportación de petróleo están agravando aún más los efectos de la crisis.

Además, señala, el Estado incumple su obligación de garantizar los derechos a la alimentación y la atención sanitaria.

La escasez creciente de alimentos y su precio cada vez más alto se han traducido en un número menor de comidas con menos valor nutricional, elevados índices de desnutrición y una repercusión especialmente adversa sobre las mujeres, algunas de las cuales informaron de que, en promedio, pasaban 10 horas al día en las colas para comprar alimentos. A pesar de que el Gobierno ha realizado esfuerzos para afrontar esta situación mediante programas sociales, amplios sectores de la población carecen de acceso a la distribución de comida y las personas entrevistadas acusaron a las autoridades de excluirles porque no eran partidarias del Gobierno.

La situación sanitaria del país es grave: los hospitales carecen de personal, suministros, medicamentos y electricidad para mantener en funcionamiento los equipos. En el informe se cita a la Encuesta Nacional sobre Hospitales de 2019, que llegó a la conclusión de que, de noviembre de 2018 a febrero de 2019, hubo en los hospitales 1.557 fallecimientos por falta de suministros.

El informe también aclara la repercusión desproporcionada de la situación humanitaria sobre la población indígena y cómo estos pueblos pierden el control de sus tierras por diversas razones, entre otras la presencia de fuerzas militares, de bandas de delincuentes y de grupos armados. _“La extracción de minerales, especialmente en los estados Amazonas y Bolívar, …ha dado lugar a violaciones de diversos derechos colectivos, entre otros los derechos a mantener costumbres, medios de vida tradicionales y una relación espiritual con su tierra”_, señala el documento

En el informe se formula un conjunto de recomendaciones dirigidas al Gobierno en relación con las principales violaciones de derechos humanos documentadas por la Oficina del Alto Comisionado para los Derechos Humanos.

*“Espero sinceramente que las autoridades examinen con detenimiento toda la información contenida en este documento y apliquen sus recomendaciones. Todos deberíamos estar de acuerdo en que todos los venezolanos merecen una vida mejor, sin miedo y con acceso a los alimentos, el agua, la atención médica y la vivienda adecuados, así como a otras necesidades básicas”*, afirmó Bachelet.

_*“Un sacerdote católico me dijo en Caracas: ‘No se trata de política, sino del sufrimiento de la gente’. Este informe tampoco trata de política, geopolítica, relaciones internacionales o cualquier otra cosa que no sea los derechos humanos a los que todo venezolano tiene derecho”*_.

_*“Exhorto a todas las personas con poder e influencia –tanto en Venezuela como en el resto del mundo—a que colaboren y contraigan los compromisos necesarios para solucionar esta crisis que está arrasándolo todo. Mi Oficina está lista para seguir apoyando”.*_

FIN

*Para leer el informe en español vaya a:* https://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC/RegularSessions/Session41/Documents/A_HRC_41_18_SP.docx

*Para ver los comentarios del Estado vaya a: *https://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC/RegularSessions/Session41/Documents/A_HRC_41_18_Add.1.docx

*Puede leer aquí la actualización oral presentada ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos en marzo de 2019 vaya a:

Para más información y solicitudes de prensa, por favor contacte con: Rupert Colville - + 41 22 917 9767 / rcolville@ohchr.org; Ravina Shamdasani - + 41 22 917 9169 / rshamdasani@ohchr.org o Marta Hurtado (español) + 41 22 917 9466 / mhurtado@ohchr.org o 

Tag and share - Twitter: @UNHumanRights and Facebook: unitednationshumanrights


----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)

Libertad para la jueza María Lourdes Afiuni, el periodista Braulio Jatar y 20 periodistas, tras el informe de la ONU.
Faltan más. Faltan todos los demás.
Venezuela libera a juez, periodista y 20 estudiantes: ONU


----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## elbaranda (6 Jul 2019)

Que pasa con Padrino? Se va a rebelar contra los tiranos Maduro y Diosdado?


----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)

Comida por sexo en las cárceles de Maduro: el horror documentado del informe Bachelet


----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Jul 2019)

*47 niños y niñas murieron en la Concepción Palacios en tres meses*
Para llamar la atención de la Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, Michelle Bachelet, trabajadores de la salud se concentraron frente a la Maternidad Concepción Palacios y denunciaron las precarias condiciones de ese centro materno infantil.


----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jul 2019)

La oposición no puede ser neutralizada porque es la única que existe y es necesaria para lavarle la cara al narco régimen , hasta que surja alguien con diferentes ideas y tenga credibilidad esto puede seguir igual 50 años más .

Ya las Redes Sociales en el caso venezolano dan más asco y repulsión que el propio régimen .


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2019)

La policía le dispara en la cara a un crío de 16 años, que pierde los dos ojos. Se estaba manifestando contra la falta de gas en su comunidad. Y dice la BBC que eso ACRECIENTA las DUDAS sobre el RESPETO a los derechos humanos en Venezuela.


----------



## Arepa (8 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jul 2019)

rejon dijo:


> La policía le dispara en la cara a un crío de 16 años, que pierde los dos ojos. Se estaba manifestando contra la falta de gas en su comunidad. Y dice la BBC que eso ACRECIENTA las DUDAS sobre el RESPETO a los derechos humanos en Venezuela.



Postee las fotos del chico en este hilo y tambien el informe de Bachelet, la amiga de Chávez y Fidel que ahora es la máxima autoridad en DDHH de la ONU,


----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 Jul 2019)

Estados Unidos ya no necesita importar petróleo venezolano y en su mercado ni lo han sentido.
#DeshechoEnSocialismo


----------



## Arepa (11 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (11 Jul 2019)

La guerra que ellos mismos crearon...


----------



## Arepa (11 Jul 2019)

HOME » ACTUALIDAD INVESTIGACIÓN REPORTAJE
*La extraordinaria historia del guía de tepuyes Pemón asesinado por órdenes de Maduro*

La revista de aventuras Outside, una de las más populares publicaciones en Estados Unidos que lanzó la carrera de escritores como Sebastian Junger (La Tormenta Perfecta) y Jon Krakauer (Into The Wild), le dedicó un reportaje especial a Rolando García, el valeroso guía Pemón que sirvió durante décadas como uno de los mejores baquianos de la Gran Sabana en Venezuela y guía de la élite mundial de escaladores de montañas, y que fue asesinado por la represión madurista en febrero pasado.

*LEER MÁS*


----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## FernandoIII (12 Jul 2019)

Que pesado es este forero. Solo cita tweets para que sintamos pena por un pueblo criminal-sindicalista OPECero que se le acabó vivir del cuento y al no saber lo que es el trabajo ha colapsado. Deja de dar la matraca, nadie te lee y no aportas nada nuevo sobre el tema. Esto es un hilo de spam y calopez debería cerrarlo como tal


----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Que pesado es este forero. Solo cita tweets para que sintamos pena por un pueblo criminal-sindicalista OPECero que se le acabó vivir del cuento y al no saber lo que es el trabajo ha colapsado. Deja de dar la matraca, nadie te lee y no aportas nada nuevo sobre el tema. Esto es un hilo de spam y calopez debería cerrarlo como tal



No es de tú interés? No entres, muchas gracias por upear y hacer visible el hilo ya lleva 40 mil visitas


----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (13 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (13 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Jul 2019)

Thread by @je_epicureista: "Hilo para quienes viven fuera y tienen más de 2 años sin visitar Caracas. Yo tenía 3 años sin ir a Venezuela, específicamente a Caracas. Al […]"


----------



## Arepa (16 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Jul 2019)

*— NEGADO TPS A VENEZOLANOS ——*

Corta apreciación del Periodista Roberto Carlo Olivares con respecto al TPS (Estatus de Protección Temporal) recién negado por la administración de Donald Trump a los venezolanos.‬

‪El TPS es una iniciativa bipartidista que se introdujo en la cámara baja del Congreso de USA en Enero de 2019 (Representante Darren Soto -Demócrata Florida- / Representante Mario Diaz-Balart -Republicano Florida-)‬

*‪La intención del TPS es otorgar a los venezolanos que ya se encuentran en USA, una protección temporal migratoria para que puedan permanecer en EE.UU. de manera legal, sin tener que regresar a Vzla en donde se lleva a cabo un GENOCIDIO no clásico. ‬*

*Explicación del GENOCIDIO VENEZOLANO:*



Por ahora el Presidente Trump ha decidido no otorgar el beneficio de TPS a los venezolanos, a pesar de denunciar a la TIRANÍA venezolana constantemente y mantener comunicación directa con los líderes de la región.

El éxodo masivo de venezolanos (4 millones en los últimos años) ha comenzado a colapsar ciertas regiones de países como Colombia, Perú y Ecuador -se espera que más de un millón de venezolanos salgan del país en los próximos 12-15 meses.

*Igualmente el TIAR es un pote de humo que no llevará a nada concreto.

Ver explicación del TIAR:*



*¿Por qué Trump le niega el TPS a los ciudadanos venezolanos?*

*En los últimos meses los Presidentes de la región han tomado medidas migratorias muy fuertes en contra de los venezolanos que huyen de Vzla. Trump no percibe una colaboración genuina por parte de sus homólogos del continente; y no parece estar dispuesto a cargar él sólo con el problema migratorio de Vzla.

*Los líderes de la región, incluyendo Duque en Colombia (el país más afectado hasta ahora) no avalan ningún tipo de acción militar extranjera en contra de Maduro y las mafias que han secuestrado Vzla.

Debido a esa posición mancomunada, Trump y sus asesores se han visto en la obligación de retirar la variable militar del tablero de “todas las opciones”; mientras Trump se enfoca mayormente en su reelección (Nov-2020)

**No existe una verdadera voluntad política por parte de Guaidó y los jefes de partidos políticos de “oposición” venezolanos, para derrocar a Maduro y pulverizar el sistema narco-comunista que impera en Vzla.*

Trump no se va a prestar a servirles de comodín a Guaidó y a su entorno, para que sus decisiones erradas que se traducen en un mayor éxodo de venezolanos ex-patriados, encuentren una ruta fácil de entrada o permanencia en USA (eso se traduciría en una decisión contraria a Trump y a su visión migratoria)

De hecho, Trump a tratado de suspender el TPS vigente para algunas nacionalidades centroamericanas; y las cortes federales han rechazado su medida.

*—————— Conclusión ——————

Donald Trump no aprobará en lo que le resta de mandato el TPS para los venezolanos.*

Tampoco habrá intervención militar a corto plazo (recordemos que cuando USA se decida a hacerlo, lo hará alegando su “seguridad nacional” de manera unilateral dado que no tiene apoyo en el continente)

Por ahora los venezolanos seguirán huyendo de la TIRANÍA GENOCIDA mientras los países vecinos impondrán más restricciones, e intentarán cuidar su imagen ante el mundo civilizado en lo que a los Derechos Humanos respecta.

Y lo que sí podemos asegurar, es que el éxodo migratorio más grande del planeta después de Siria, se incrementará exponencialmente en el corazón del continente y en pleno siglo XXI ante la mirada impávida de la ONU (organismo arcaico e inservible)

En conclusión, pareciese que los Presidentes del continente y gran parte de la Comunidad Internacional, quisieran presenciar la aniquilación total de Vzla y sus habitantes.

*Entrevista más reciente al Periodista Roberto Carlo Olivares (temas varios)

1ra parte: *


*2da parte: *


*3ra parte: *


Roberto Carlo Olivares
Periodista y analista político

Twitter: @robertocarlo14
IG: periodista.robertocarlo14
Email: robertocarlo14@gmail.com

(Si piensa compartir por favor respetar el derecho de autor. Comparta con el nombre y autoría)


----------



## Segismunda (18 Jul 2019)

Venezuela es tal fracaso que ya no hay ni turismo sexual. Ninguna Charo quiere ir a ver si se le levanta a un pobre que lleva tres días sin comer. Lamentable.


----------



## Arepa (18 Jul 2019)

El mal es así, se escuda en excusa, dice sólo hace su trabajo. En realidad es maquinaria de matar gente en nombre del poder.
Entrevistamos a una de las doctoras firmantes del comunicado en el que se niegan a recibir donaciones en un hospital público en el que no hay medicinas ni alimentos.
Respondió.
Sus palabras son testimonio de los horrores del chavismo. Con burocracia.
No es "patria socialista o muerte". No.
Socialismo es muerte.


----------



## Arepa (19 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 Jul 2019)

Un 14 % de los migrantes venezolanos en la región recurrió a la mendicidad en la ruta desde su país hasta el lugar de destino y otro 2% al “sexo de supervivencia”, según un informe de la ONU basado en miles encuestas | 14% de los migrantes venezolanos recurrieron a la mendicidad, según la ONU


----------



## Arepa (20 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 Jul 2019)

*Venezuela entre 1961 y 1963 estaba entre los países con mayor exportaciónes como total del Pib, por arriba de Australia, China y Dinamarca. Luego apareció Corea del Sur, China y Rusia. 



Cabe investigar si para la época Venezuela tenía una exportación un poco más diversificada o solamente se exportaba petroleo y derivados. Viendo los datos del Indice de Complejidad económica, era poco diversificada, para 1963 las exportaciones representaban un 67% petróleo crudo. Aceites combustibles 14%, minerales de hierro 5%, el café y el cacao no llegaba al 1%, también aparece periódicos y revistas, crutaceos y moluscos, transacciones financieras, entre otros

visualización del indice de complejidad económica de 1963 


Para el año 1994, las exportaciones se diversificaron un poco, representando el petróleo crudo un 45%, aceites, lubricantes de petróleo un 25%, en azul (maquinaria e industrias 3,7 %) aparecen los coches, neumaticos, camiones y accesorios.

Minerales como aluminio y oro, hierro, también aparecen fertilizantes, varios articulos manufacturados, químicos, polietileno ... e incluso buques y barcos 0.12% (morado) o cubiertos, aeronaves y repuestos 0,037%:ohno:

visualización indice de complejidad económica 1994*


----------



## Arepa (21 Jul 2019)

Increíble que a esas alturas todavía alguien se pregunte por qué es que a la narcomafia Chavista le gustan tanto las mesas de diálogo con la pseudo-oposición... con tal nivel de pereza mental pues no le quedará a Venezuela otra alternativa que no sea Maduro hasta el infinito y más allá.

Es que las elecciones parlamentarias son las únicas que el chavismo tiene pensado llevar a cabo dentro de no mucho tiempo. *LAS VAN A ADELANTAR PARA LA PRIMERA MITAD DEL PRÓXIMO AÑO A MÁS TARDAR,* acuérdense de esto. Y obviamente al tratarse de una elección con Maduro en el poder, con todo lo que eso conlleva, pues hay que ser bien idiota para ir a votar.

Hasta ahora el único resultado de Barbados ha sido oxigenar a la narcomafia chavista con tiempo y más tiempo. Del resto, aún no se ha llegado a ningún acuerdo, y ciertamente dudo mucho que se logre tal cosa. Sin ir más lejos, remitirse al último proceso de "diálogo" que hubo entre mafia chavista y mafia MUD...

Por supuesto que Noruega es un país "serio" en esto de las "negociaciones", para muestra un botón:

Acuerdos de paz entre el gobierno de Juan Manuel Santos y las FARC - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Arepa (21 Jul 2019)

Nos gusta el turismo de aventura :mola:

*Venezolanos duermen a la intemperie cerca del terminal de Guayaquil*


----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)

Registran 13.140 fallas eléctricas en Venezuela en lo que va de 2019 - Registran 13.140 fallas eléctricas en Venezuela en lo que va de 2019 - Descifrado


----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)

*Hemos tenido apagón desde ayer en casa hemos pasado 20 horas sin luz seguidas, luego un descanso de 4 horas y se volvió a ir dos horas mas:

Servicio de Información Pública. Reporte lunes 22 de julio de 2019. 6:00pm*

- Se mantiene, desde hace una hora, el apagón de características generales en los estados: Falcón, Aragua, Miranda, Sucre, Zulia, Bolívar, Guárico, Táchira, Apure, Vargas, Carabobo, Mérida, Lara, Monagas, Barinas, Trujillo, Nueva Esparta, Portuguesa y en toda Caracas. La falla en el sistema eléctrico inició a las 4:40pm. 
- El ingeniero Winston Cabas precisa que se sospecha la caída de la línea de 765 kilovoltios que recorre todo el territorio nacional y que por esta razón, el apagón es de grandes dimensiones. Vía Vivoplay
- Este es el cuarto apagón de grandes dimensiones que se registra en Venezuela en lo que va de 2019. Vía El Pitazo
- Se informa a nuestros usuarios que motivado a falla de energía eléctrica en estos momentos no hay servicio de trenes en la línea 1,2 y 3. Vía Metro de Caracas 
- Los datos de la red en tiempo real muestran una caída en la conectividad nacional a solo 6%; via Netblocks 


Somos InfoPublicaVE en todas las redes sociales. 
Nuestra página web: ServicioDeInformaciónPública.com


----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)

La actividad aduanera en el país cayó un 70%

Un país netamente importador está totalmente paralizado porque las empresas que están activas son aproximadamente entre 150 y 200 de 2.000 que operaban. En más de 70% han caído las actividades aduaneras en el país, así lo informó Freddy Rivas representante del Movimiento de 100% Aduaneros “Han exonerados el impuesto en varios rubros, en materia de pañales, comida, detergentes y esto hizo que alrededor de 100 empresas tomaran cierto impulso, no obstante el pago para nacionalizar un contenedor de 40 pies puede costar entre 10 y 12 millones de bolívares, lo que los mantiene entre la espada y la pared”.


----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)

*Ayer. *⚡6:19 p.m. Casi todos los estados de Venezuela ahora están severamente afectados por el corte de energía en todo el país con solo una conectividad limitada restante; la tabla de datos de la red en vivo muestra la disponibilidad y el impacto del corte de energía por región.
https://t.co/6pQvbjR0Dy


*Ayer: *7:15 pm Gobierno de NIcolás Maduro emite comunicado afirmando que apagón nacional que afecta a 23 estados del país desde las 4:40 pm se debe a un "ataque de caracter electromagnético". Afirma que "estamos en el proceso de reconexión". Via VTV


----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)

Tomado de otro foro a quien pueda interesar, no es de mi autoría:

*¿El incidente del avión lo cambió todo?:*






*Yo por mi parte no creo que haya sido así como que "lo cambió todo", pero sí creo que pudo haber sido como la gota que colmó el vaso y que probablemente haya terminado de agotar la paciencia de la administración Trump con respecto al tema venezolano. *

Cada vez más los hechos demuestran que, a diferencia de la clase política venezolana que se hacen llamar "oposición", Trump y compañía siempre han tenido como prioridad N° 1 el desplazamiento del poder de la narcomafia chavista, y esto ha sido desde el mismísimo día que Donald Trump asume la presidencia de USA. Así que de ninguna manera el incidente del avión ha cambiado esto.

Lo que sí pudo haber hecho el tema del avión interceptado es encender algunas alarmas obvias y de esta manera forzar al gobierno de USA a entender que son ellos quienes deben tomar este toro por los cuernos por varias razones que enumero a continuación:

*1. USA estaba quedando prácticamente como la guayabera en el tema venezolano por culpa de la mafia MUDeca quienes, a espaldas de los gobiernos de USA*, Colombia y Brasil, que por distintas razones son los países más interesados en que el chavismo se acabe en Venezuela, decidieron llevar a cabo el proceso de "negociaciones" liderado por factores de poder progresistas/globalistas de Europa, con Federica Mogherini como cabeza visible y cuya fase preliminar se dió en La Habana durante el mes de Abril si no me equivoco, para luego trasladar las reuniones a Oslo con el gobierno de Noruega como "mediador" en conjunto con el régimen cubano. Este proceso de "negociaciones" JAMÁS estuvo apoyado por el gobierno de USA, de hecho hay que ser bien idiota para siquiera sugerir algo similar. USA/Trump estaban quedando de lado en todo esto mientras la estupidez MUDeca juraban que podían salirse con la suya a la vez que le suplicaban elecciones presidenciales o de algún otro tipo a la narcomafia chaburra, todo esto bajo el auspicio de la Unión Europea. Esa es la p*ta verdad.

*2. El gobierno de Trump ha abierto muchos frentes de conflicto en el ámbito internacional: Rusia, China, Corea del Norte, Irán, Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Turquía, México, Siria y esto sin mencionar otros impasses menores como los ocurridos con Canadá o la Unión Europea.* Lo cierto es que, si se hace un balance general de los 2 años y medio que lleva esta administración americana, la imagen que está dando USA en estos temas internacionales es un tanto pobre, hasta tal punto que muchos se refieren a dicho país como "una potencia en decadencia", una afirmación que para mí está completamente divorciada de la realidad. Aún así no deja de ser cierto que:

- Rusia le tiene el pulso medido a USA en muchos aspectos.
- La guerra comercial con China es super complicada.
- El dictador de Siria no ha podido ser depuesto, y probablemente nunca lo será.
- Lo de Corea del Norte ha sido más un grave revés que cualquier otra cosa desde aquella cumbre fallida en Vietnam.
- El caso Irán es super complicado, ni hablar de meterse en una guerra con ellos.
- El caso Venezuela se les ha ido poco a poco de las manos gracias a la deslealtad de la clase política venezolana pseudo-opositora.

*Si Trump y su equipo no se ponen las pilas, pues van a seguir haciendo el ridículo a nivel mundial,* y de peor manera que lo hecho hasta ahora. Igual se entiende que las trabas contra ellos son muchas, y todo pasa porque Trump no está precisamente alineado con los planes de los factores de poder pro-globalismo/progresismo cuya influencia es bastante grande y cada vez más notoria. Pero aún así, estar al mando de la nación más poderosa del mundo es una ventaja de mucho peso, y si se toma la determinación correspondiente se pueden lograr cambios interesantes en el panorama mundial. Y en ese sentido, no me queda duda que desplazar a la narcomafia chavista del poder sería un logro importante para la actual administración de USA, empezando porque se trata de algo perfectamente posible y no demasiado complicado, a diferencia de casos como el iraní o el norcoreano. Además, quitar al chavismo de Venezuela sería un golpe mortal para el régimen cubano y además tendría un impacto considerable en los diversos movimientos pro-marxistas a lo largo de América Latina. De igual forma, también anularía o por lo menos reduciría muchísimo la clara influencia de países no occidentales en el continente americano como Rusia, China, Irán o Turquía. Así que los incentivos para que USA resuelva el tema venezolano están más que claros.

*3. El tema de la presidencia encargada de la república de Venezuela, cuyo presidente aún no toma el poder, NO es sostenible en el tiempo,* y esto es preocupante para el gobierno de USA ya que su estrategia para desplazar a la narcomafia chavista tiene precisamente como uno de sus pilares a la presidencia interina de Juan Guaidó en este caso. Esperar hasta después de la reelección de Trump para resolver el tema venezolano no es precisamente la mejor opción, y los americanos deben saber esto indudablemente. En dos años muchas cosas que aún no sabemos o siquiera imaginamos pueden pasar, hablo de cosas que jueguen en contra de nuestra causa libertaria obviamente. Sin ir muy lejos, allí tenemos al "Foro de Sao Paulo" reorganizándose. Así que no es cuestión de simplemente dejar que el tema se enfríe mientras se "asegura" la reelección de Trump. O como dice el dicho: "no dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy"...

Por cierto, NO descarto que lo del avión haya sido una provocación de parte de USA, un anzuelo que, por la razón que sea, terminaron mordiendo los narcochavistas. Pero como siempre, el tiempo dirá...


----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (24 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 Jul 2019)

*Capturan a ex gobernador Chavista en Costa Rica Acusado de secuestro y tortura:*

El exgobernador del estado Guárico, Eduardo Manuitt Carpio (63) fue detenido en Costa Rica junto a otros dos venezolanos y dos costarricenses, acusados de privación ilegítima de libertad, tortura y lesiones en contra de ocho trabajadores (link: Detienen en Costa Rica al exgobernador de Guárico Eduardo Manuitt - Efecto Cocuyo) bit.ly/2OgyS22


----------



## Arepa (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Jul 2019)

Departamento de Estado de EEUU: los europeos “cometen un verdadero error” al retrasar las sanciones de Maduro

Los principales aliados europeos están socavando las negociaciones para expulsar a Nicolás Maduro de Venezuela, debido a su indecisión para imponer sanciones al régimen, según un alto funcionario estadounidense. “Muchos de los europeos están cometiendo un verdadero error aquí, porque muchos de ellos adoptan la posición, mientras estas negociaciones continúan, no deberíamos imponer sanciones”, dijo Elliott Abrams, representante especial del Departamento de Estado para la crisis de Venezuela, el miércoles. “Y esto es exactamente incorrecto, porque mientras están en curso, si quieres que tengan éxito, necesitas aumentar la presión sobre el régimen para que se comprometa”.


----------



## Arepa (26 Jul 2019)

Mike Pompeo, secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos , vía Twitter: 

“Hoy en día, EE. UU. Sancionó a 10 personas, incluidas 3 de las hijastro de #Maduro y 13 entidades, lo que interrumpió una amplia red de corrupción que ha retirado los alimentos de las mesas de los venezolanos durante años. #Venezuela merece un gobierno para el pueblo no contra ellos. #EstamosUnidosVE”


----------



## Arepa (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Jul 2019)

*El Cicpc ingresó a la zona de paz que el gobierno dio al “Coqui” en la Cota 905*

En la Cota 905 se *volvieron a despertar al son de los disparos*. Específicamente en el sector Los Laureles de Las Quintas, funcionarios del Cuerpo de Investigaciones Científicas, Penales y Criminalísticas (Cicpc), se adentraron cerro arriba en busca de integrantes de la banda de “el Coqui”, a pesar de que desde hace dos años el sector forma parte de las zonas de paz.

*En 2013 se constituyeron las zonas de paz en el estado Miranda*, ordenadas por el entonces viceministro de Seguridad Ciudadana del Ministerio para Las Relaciones Interiores, Justicia y Paz, José Vicente Rangel Ávalos. Desde 2014, la banda de _el Coqui_ comienza a adueñarse de las páginas de sucesos por los delitos de extorsión y secuestro. Tres años después, en agosto 2017, *la Cota 905 fue declarada zona de paz *luego de un acuerdo entre los habitantes de la barriada popular y funcionarios del gobierno de Maduro. El acuerdo estableció que los cuerpos policiales no pueden entrar al sector, *a cambio de que los delincuentes no asesinaran a policías*.

Este 26 de julio, *uniformados del Cicpc ingresaron a la Cota 905*. Con armas largas y cortas se enfrentaron a civiles armados. Las ráfagas no cesaron hasta pasadas las 11:30 am, cuando los efectivos recibieron la orden de retirada, según se conoció, por parte del ministro de Interior y Justicia, Néstor Reverol. Algunos efectivos informaron que se les indicó “que buscarán una mejor estrategia” y que se presentarían las Fuerzas de Acciones Especiales (Faes).

*El enfrentamiento en la Cota 905 dejó cuatro funcionarios heridos*. Se pudo conocer la identificación de tres de ellos: Greiver Solano (estable), Moisés Hernández (herida de hombro y está delicado) y Luis Boyer (herido en mano derecha). De los civiles no se tiene información sobre heridos, aunque se tiene el reporte de que *dos presuntos delincuentes sometieron al personal de un centro asistencial *en Quinta Crespo para que fueran atendidos.

Los funcionarios heridos fueron extraídos de la Cota 905 por funcionarios de la *Brigada de Acciones Especiales (BAE), el grupo élite del Cicpc. *Este cuerpo también posibilitó que cuatro periodistas, camarógrafos y choferes lograran salir de un establecimiento comercial, pues *quedaron en la línea de fuego*.


----------



## Arepa (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Jul 2019)




----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2019)

Y dicen los podemitas que en la comunista Venezuela comen tres veces al día y hacen colas en las tiendas porque tienen mucho dinero. Para mi son unos bocazas y Cobardes. ..


----------



## Arepa (30 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Jul 2019)

* Al menos 430 waraos están refugiados en campamentos en Brasil por la crisis humanitaria en Venezuela*
¡UNA TRISTEZA! Al menos 430 waraos están refugiados en campamentos en Brasil por la crisis humanitaria en Venezuela


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (30 Jul 2019)

Increíble


----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)

*¿Por qué se dice que Venezuela es una dictadura? Se lo preguntamos a alguien que lo trabaja en detalle: Laura Louza, de la organización Acceso a la Justicia. Ellos han elaborado informes que registran las perversiones del poder judicial. Puedes ver el video completo en: *https://www.patreon.com/posts/28780489


----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)

*En Puerto Ordaz se paga con oro hasta un teléfono celular*







En la Venezuela de la hiperinflación, la moneda de curso legal ha perdido tanto valor, que está siendo desplazada no solo por dólares, sino también por el oro.

A Manuel González, un emprendedor de 31 años, le robaron su teléfono en junio de 2019. Lo único que tenía para adquirir un nuevo equipo era ocho gramos de oro, el equivalente a unos 240 dólares, según la cotización de compradores del metal en Puerto Ordaz, quienes dijeron que el precio de un gramo era 30 dólares el 18 de julio. En el sur de Venezuela, tener un gramo de oro en la mano es más fácil que lograr sacar de un cajero automático un billete de 50 mil bolívares, el de más alta denominación en el país petrolero.

_*“Llegué a un lugar en Alta Vista donde sabía que podía comprar el teléfono con lo que tenía, y entonces me hicieron el cambio de precio a oro y así pude pagar. En este negocio de celulares tienen hasta balanzas e implementos para fundir el oro”*_, comentó González.

_LA DEVALUACIÓN DEL BOLÍVAR, HA CONVERTIDO AL ORO EN UNA CLASE DE MONEDA PARA AHORRAR, CON MÁS EFECTIVIDAD INCLUSO QUE EL DÓLAR_

Explicó que así pasa con otros artículos, en varios establecimientos hacen el cálculo en oro y dólares, pero nunca en bolívares. _*“Ellos, los vendedores de celulares, te dicen ‘el equipo vale 200 dólares’ y tú lo sacas al cambio en oro, de acuerdo a cómo esté el precio de la grama (sic) ese día”*_, detalló.

En el municipio Caroní de Bolívar cada vez es más común comprar o vender algún bien utilizando el oro como método de pago. Se trata de transacciones habituales en poblados mineros como El Callao, Guasipati, Tumeremo, El Dorado o Las Claritas, pero que con el agravamiento de la crisis económica en Venezuela, han llegado a zonas más urbanizadas como Puerto Ordaz o San Félix.

El 12 de junio de 2019, el Banco Central de Venezuela anunció la ampliación del cono monetario vigente, con la inclusión de piezas de 10 mil, 20 mil y 50 mil. Los billetes, que pocos han visto en Guayana, son unos completos extraños frente a un gramo de oro, por ejemplo. En centros comerciales de la zona de Alta Vista en Puerto Ordaz, hay compradores y vendedores de este mineral por doquier. 

_LA MODALIDAD DE HACER TRANSACCIONES CON ORO, BENEFICIA MÁS A QUIEN RECIBE EL METAL, PORQUE EL PRECIO CAMBIA CASI A DIARIO Y SE COTIZA EN DÓLARES
_

*El bolívar no existe en el pago de alquileres*

Los alquileres de vivienda en Ciudad Guayana también se están rigiendo por la nueva moneda que es el oro. Uno de los casos es el de Karla Machado –nombre cambiado por temor a represalias-, quien canceló el arriendo de un apartamento por un año en 30 gramos de oro.

_*“La única manera de que me alquilaran con un bebé pequeño, era pagando por adelantado un año completo y era en gramas de oro (sic). Tuvimos que vender algunas cosas que teníamos en la casa para poder completar las gramas, porque era más de lo presupuestado”*_, comentó Machado.

Ese es el valor de un inmueble de dos habitaciones, un baño, sala y cocina, en una zona de clase media en el municipio Caroní. Jhonathan Veracierta, presidente de la Asociación de Comerciantes del Centro de Puerto Ordaz, asegura que la modalidad de hacer transacciones con oro, beneficia más a quien recibe los gramos del metal, porque el precio cambia casi a diario y se cotiza en dólares.

_*“El que vende o alquila un bien inmueble fija el precio en oro porque quiere proteger su capital. El bolívar ya no es rentable para nadie y la inflación en el país ahora también está afectando al dólar”*_, sostuvo Veracierta.







Además añade que el tipo de oro en la transacción cambia dependiendo de lo que se vaya a comercializar. _*“Por ejemplo, cuando se habla de comprar carros, celulares, o casas, se habla de oro puro; y cuando se trata de alquileres, es oro de mina”*_, señaló el dirigente empresarial. Aclaró que oro puro es el metal fundido o analizado, mientras que el oro mina es el que solo ha sido pesado en la balanza sin ningún proceso adicional.
_*
“El oro de mina pueden ser 100 gramos, pero resulta que cuando lo analizas, te sale que hay solo 85 gramos de oro puro, por ejemplo”*_, explicó. También consideró que quienes tienen más facilidad de comprar propiedades con oro son los mineros, que viajan desde los municipios del sur hasta Ciudad Guayana a hacer transacciones.

De acuerdo con Veracierta, la devaluación del bolívar, ha convertido al oro en una clase de moneda para ahorrar y preservar una determinada inversión, con más efectividad incluso que el dólar.

Por eso, arrendatarios acuerdan con sus inquilinos fijar el precio de pago en oro. José Quevedo, un minero de 28 años, paga con oro el alquiler de su vivienda. Él trabaja por temporadas en El Callao, pero tiene su lugar de residencia en la populosa zona de Vista Alegre, San Félix, al sur de Guayana. Allí está su esposa e hija de apenas seis meses.

*“La dueña de la casa me dijo que ella solo aceptaba oro. Quizás me cobra eso porque sabe que soy minero y lo puedo conseguir. Le pago una grama y media de oro (sic), que son como 45 dólares al mes”*, reveló Quevedo, quien asegura que en El Callao es más común pagar con el mineral, desde un kilogramo de harina de maíz hasta un corte de cabello. Al menos para ese tipo de producto o servicio, de momento, no se está pagando con oro en Guayana.








*La mina en la ciudad*

En Puerto Ordaz y San Félix, quioscos pintados de negro y dibujos de monedas doradas, diamantes y dólares, es el común denominador. La frase más escuchada es oro, oro, oro. Así, dicho tres veces. El comprador capta clientes y el vendedor, elige a quién ofrecer el metal precioso, mientras las personas pasan de largo en los pasillos de los centros comerciales, donde las tiendas de ropa, alimentos o farmacias desabastecidas, se mezclan con locales donde se comercializa con el también llamado dorado.

*¿Y cómo se paga el arriendo de uno de estos locales?* La respuesta la tiene un comprador de oro del centro comercial Zulia en Puerto Ordaz._* “El alquiler de este mini local me sale en cinco gramas de oro al mes”,*_ dijo. El bolívar no forma de parte de la negociación. Nadie lo nombra en esa zona.

Entonces, la ecuación parece simple: el oro se puede utilizar como moneda para comprar algún bien inmueble, o se puede vender en los quioscos, donde el que oferta el dorado, recibe dólares. Sin embargo, la ruta final del oro no está muy clara. *Casi ningún comprador quiere hablar cuando se le pregunta a quién le venden el metal una vez que lo obtienen del minero o de quien se los lleve al local. Es la pregunta prohibida, parece.* Aunque un comprador alcanzó a decir que se trata de un mayorista, sin más detalles.

_*HAY NEGOCIOS QUE DEJARON DE SER TIENDAS DE ROPA O COMIDA, PARA CONVERTIRSE EN ESTABLECIMIENTOS DONDE SE COMPRA Y SE VENDE EL DORADO METAL*_

*La Asociación de Comerciantes de San Félix contabilizó hasta mayo de 2019 unos 900 locales de compra y venta de oro en Guayana. *José Ángel Guevara, presidente de esa organización, estima que la cifra va en aumento, y asegura que hay negocios que dejaron de ser tiendas de ropa o comida, para convertirse en establecimientos donde se compra y se vende el dorado metal.

*Pero es un negocio tan rentable como peligroso para quien tiene el metal precioso*, señala el dirigente gremial. “Para nadie es un secreto que la actividad minera es la que está moviendo la economía, en ese sentido, se hace necesario una normalización o legalización para que se eviten las extorsiones de las que son víctimas los comerciantes que tienen oro”, añadió Guevara.

Alerta que algunos funcionarios se aprovechan del opaco marco legal que rige el negocio del oro en el país, para extorsionar a quienes poseen el metal, a pesar de que Nicolás Maduro ha invitado en reiteradas oportunidades a los venezolanos a comprar “lingoticos” de oro, según el gobierno, certificados por el BCV.

_*“El comerciante que trabaja con oro trata de no decirlo a todo público, nadie quiere ser objeto de alguna operación ‘manos de metal’, por ejemplo”*_, dijo. Se refiere a una operación implementada por Nicolás Maduro y su gobierno en junio de 2018, que pretendía combatir el contrabando del mineral dorado.

_*CIENTOS DE TRABAJADORES HAN ABANDONADO LAS PLANTAS DE ACERO, HIERRO Y ALUMINIO, PARA CONVERTIRSE EN MINEROS*_

*Metal precioso, pero también una moneda*

El Pitazo conversó con un exempleado de Sidor, residente del sector Luis Hurtado Higuera de San Félix, quien trabajó desde enero a julio de 2018 en El Callao. No era minero, sino que llevaba artículos de higiene personal, productos básicos o ropa y los revendía, recibiendo oro como forma de pago. Una vez que llegaba a Ciudad Guayana con el metal, lo cambiaba a dólares, o pagaba directamente con el dorado. No le interesa tener bolívares en sus manos, comenta.

_*“Así fue como pude comprar mi carrito. El vendedor me estaba pidiendo 600 dólares, pero yo no los tenía completo, entonces le di la mitad en verdes y 11 gramas de oro (sic), y él aceptó”*_, contó. *Un Fiat Uno fue el carro que se compró el extrabajador de la siderúrgica, quien renunció el año pasado a la planta y ni se preocupó por buscar su liquidación*, _*“no asistí más a la empresa y me fui al sur, porque la situación está demasiado crítica”*_, dijo.

La historia se repite en cientos de trabajadores que abandonaron las desoladas e improductivas plantas de acero, hierro y aluminio, para convertirse en mineros en los municipios del sur de Bolívar, y después regresar a Guayana con oro en sus manos, con el fin de cambiarlo, invertirlo o comprar artículos y propiedades.

Son transacciones que, más que un hecho económico, reflejan que el venezolano ha buscado métodos que garanticen su capital y le otorguen formas de sobrevivencia en el país cuya inflación sube a diario, y la moneda de curso legal, el bolívar, se desvanece en las manos.

Con reportes de Gladilys Flores 

En Puerto Ordaz se paga con oro hasta un teléfono celular - El Pitazo


----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156352591997145088


----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)

Perú debuta con un equipo de béisbol en los Panamericanos, impulsado por la diáspora venezolana. Y así vemos en tiempo real cómo va cambiando una sociedad, poco a poco:


Panamericanos: los beisbolistas que huyeron de Venezuela y hoy juegan por Perú


----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## Arepa (31 Jul 2019)

*Estados Unidos incluyó al ministro chavista Tareck El Aissami en su lista de más buscados por narcotráfico*







El Servicio de Inmigración y Control de Aduana advierte que "desempeña un papel significativo en el tráfico internacional de drogas". El funcionario de Maduro también es investigado por sus vínculos con el grupo terrorista Hezbollah

En febrero de 2017, la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros del Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos designó a Tareck Zaidan El Aissami "como narcotraficante especialmente designado por desempeñar un papel significativo en el tráfico internacional de drogas". Ahora el Servicio de Inmigración y Control de Aduana (ICE) de los EEUU lo incluyó en su lista de "más buscados" y ya difundió por las redes sociales el tradicional afiche.

En el comunicado, EEUU recuerda que El Aissami fue nombrado Vicepresidente Ejecutivo de Venezuela en enero de 2017, que anteriormente fue Gobernador del Estado Aragua de Venezuela de 2012 a 2017, así como Ministro del Interior y de Justicia de Venezuela a partir de 2008. _*"Facilitó los envíos de narcóticos desde Venezuela, para incluir el control de los aviones que salían de una base aérea venezolana y las rutas de la droga a través de los puertos de Venezuela"*_, acusa el ICE.







"En sus posiciones anteriores, supervisó o poseía parcialmente embarques de narcóticos de más de 1.000 kilogramos desde Venezuela en múltiples ocasiones, incluyendo aquellos con destinos finales en México y los Estados Unidos", agrega en el comunicado.

*El Aissami, ex vicepresidente que ahora es ministro de Industrias y Producción Nacional del gobierno de Maduro, ha estado durante mucho tiempo en la mira de las autoridades estadounidenses.* Fue imputado en marzo en una corte federal en Manhattan y hace dos años el Departamento del Tesoro lo sancionó después de investigar las acusaciones en su contra por trabajar con narcotraficantes.

Y según un archivo secreto recopilado por agentes venezolanos, E*l Aissami y sus familiares han ayudado a colar a militantes de Hezbollah en el país, han hecho negocios con un narcotraficante y han resguardado 140 toneladas de químicos que se cree fueron usados para la producción de cocaína*, lo que ha contribuido a convertirlo en un hombre rico mientras el país se ha sumido en el caos.

Estados Unidos incluyó al ministro chavista Tareck El Aissami en su lista de más buscados por narcotráfico


----------



## Arepa (1 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Ago 2019)

*Incautan oro en avión procedente de Venezuela en isla de San Martín*


----------



## Arepa (2 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Ago 2019)

Este vídeo es esclarecedor para el que tenga dudas sobre si los partidos de la 4ta eran socialistas, habla de como el socialismo de la época estaba destruyendo a PDVSA:


----------



## Arepa (4 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Ago 2019)

*Todos lograron huir, menos Samuel - El Pitazo*

*El 30 de abril de 2019, Samuel Enrique Méndez salió con sus compañeros de clases a las calles de La Victoria, en el estado Aragua, a protestar en contra del régimen de Nicolás Maduro. Cuerpos policiales y civiles armados disolvieron la manifestación con disparos y detuvieron a los jóvenes que encontraban a su paso. Samuel fue uno de ellos...*


----------



## McNuggets (4 Ago 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> mucha dictadura pero las elecciones las ganó si tan descontentos están pues que le ganen de una vez en vez de hacer un golpe de estado



Eres @tonto?


----------



## Arepa (4 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Ago 2019)

Negociaciones entre Maduro y Guaidó "no son serias" y perjudicaron: EEUU


----------



## Arepa (7 Ago 2019)

*Champán y langosta en Los Roques: las islas de Venezuela donde no hay escasez*


----------



## Arepa (7 Ago 2019)

50% de lo venezolanos comen menos de veces al día, reveló encuesta de Consultores 21 - Descifrado


----------



## Arepa (7 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Ago 2019)

*Venezuela se convierte en el mayor éxodo de la historia latinoamericana

Según la Oficina Europea de Asilo, EASO, los 4 millones de venezolanos superan en número, y con gran diferencia, a los afganos y sirios en las listas para solicitar protección internacional*







*Los venezolanos salen de su país a un ritmo de 5.000 personas al día y, según los informes de ACNUR, la agencia de la ONU para los refugiados, llegarán a los cinco millones en el extranjero a finales de este año. Hasta ahora, cuatro millones de venezolanos se han visto obligados a abandonar su país, entre los que se incluyen 597 mil de refugiados, 3,5 millones de solicitantes de asilo político y 1,3 millones de venezolanos desplazados dentro de su país, estas son las mayores cifras registradas desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*

William Spindler, ,portavoz de ACNUR para América Latina, señala la situación de los venezolanos como «el mayor éxodo de la historia latinoamericana y una de las mayores crisis de desplazamiento en el mundo». Desde el estallido en 2016 de la peor crisis económica nunca antes vista en Venezuela, los venezolanos se unieron a las filas de los países más afectados, como Siria y Afganistán, después de que decenas de miles de personas huyeran de la crisis humanitaria y económica que asuela la nación.


*América Latina

La mayoría de la población venezolana ha emigrado a los países vecinos, sobre todo a Colombia y Perú, que gracias a la llegada de los venezolanos se ha convertido en el segundo país del mundo receptor de solicitudes de asilo en términos absolutos, sólo por detrás de Estados Unidos (con una cifra de 351.144 venezolanos).*

Los países latinoamericanos que abren desde 2017 las puertas a los venezolanos, les han facilitado aproximadamente un millón de permisos de residencia o de permanencia legal para que tuvieran facilidades en el acceso a los servicios básicos. Pero a día de hoy la realidad es otra: «América Latina está cerrando las puertas a la emigración venezolana con requisitos de ingreso cada vez más exigentes y con unas condiciones de vida sumamente humillantes», comentó Adolfo López a ABC, abogado de la Asociación de Venezolanos en Ecuador

*España

Debido a la exigencia y la imposibilidad de cumplir ciertos requisitos implantados por varios países en Sudamérica, desde hace tres años muchos de los venezolanos han reconsiderado la opción de irse a Europa, concretamente a España, porque no requieren un visado para acceder al espacio Schengen. De acuerdo con la EASO, la Oficina Europa de Asilo, las solicitudes de protección internacional en la UE para la primera semana de junio de este año eran 55.516 expedientes frente a los 55.570 de todo el año pasado, una cifra que ha marcado un récord histórico colocando a España entre los cinco países europeos que más solicitantes de asilo reciben, siendo ya destino del 90% de los venezolanos que registran sus solicitudes de asilo en Europa.*

El gran número de expedientes ha saturado el sistema poniendo un límite a las posibilidades de los venezolanos de vivir en España. No obstante, el Ministerio de Interior ya ha puesto en marcha un plan de choque para modernizar su aplicación informática y contratar personal, pero a medida que las peticiones se multiplican, los cambios se han hecho más lentos, pero no imposibles.

Debido a la crisis y la desesperación de los venezolanos, el colapso del sistema no ha supuesto un gran impedimento, pese a que todavía se están realizando ajustes. Es un hecho que en los últimos seis meses, la Oficina de Asilo ha logrado solventar más casos que en todo 2018. Son 14.993 expedientes cerrados, un 16% más que el año anterior.

La mayor parte de los venezolanos que llegan a España no pueden cumplir los requisitos exigidos por ley para ser reconocidos como refugiados. Para evitar que los venezolanos tengan que abandonar España cuando se les deniega su petición, el Ministerio de Interior aprobó una autorización de residencia y trabajo por razones humanitarias, del cual se han beneficiado 7.718 venezolanos. Dicho permiso se extiende por un año, prorrogable a dos.


Venezuela se convierte en el mayor éxodo de la historia latinoamericana


----------



## Arepa (12 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (13 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2019)




----------



## Linthor (19 Ago 2019)

Justamente esta noche hablaba con un chico colombiano que conozco desde hace tiempo ya -como él mismo dice, lleva ya más tiempo aquí que el que vivió allá- y me ha dicho que la cosa está empeorando, afectando directamente a Colombia.

Me llegó a comentar como que "Venezuela es el África de Latinoamérica" y que en Venezuela no hay nada y tienen que ir a comprar a la frontera de Colombia -donde vivía él con su familia, en el lado colombiano al lado de la frontera bolivariana-.
La cuestión es que con ello, los precios al lado colombiano de la frontera están subiendo como la espuma, porque la demanda de venezolanos comprando en la frontera colombiana sigue creciendo sin parar.


----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (19 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Ago 2019)




----------



## Saturnin (23 Ago 2019)

Por que no hablas del bloqueo económico criminal impuesto por Estados Unidos y sus aliados a Venezuela?


----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> Por que no hablas del bloqueo económico criminal impuesto por Estados Unidos y sus aliados a Venezuela?



Por que mucho años antes del bloqueo ya estábamos muy mal gracias a que los Chavistas se habían robado todo nuestro dinero.
Por que no hablas de los miles de millones de dólares que se han robado los políticos Chavistas???


----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)

*El histórico partido «opositor» venezolano y su vinculación económica con el chavismo*







Una gigantesca trama de corrupción y estafa a PDVSA en la que aparece vinculada una de las principales fuerzas políticas opositoras

Según una comisión de la Asamblea Nacional de Venezuela, entre los años 2004 y 2014 se perdieron unos 11.000 millones de dólares de la estatal PDVSA. Se estima que todo se esfumó entre tramas de corrupción.

Pocos pueden escapar. El dinero se depositó en demasiadas cuentas.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2019)

*Venezuela, bajo el reino del terror policial*

La represión aumenta en los barrios pobres a manos de las Fuerzas de Acciones Especiales, una unidad de la Policía Nacional creada por Maduro, que acumula centenares de denuncias por supuestas ejecuciones extrajudiciales

"Un total de 6.856 personas han fallecido por “resistencia a la autoridad” entre enero de 2018 y mayo de 2019, según el Ministerio Público. La ONU considera que es un número “inusualmente alto” y concluye que los cuerpos de seguridad son los presuntos responsables de cuantiosas ejecuciones extrajudiciales. En su análisis sugiere disolver a las FAES".








Leer Más


----------



## juster (27 Ago 2019)

Srs venezolanos.
Uds votaron democraticamente al comunismo (Chavez)
El mundo civilizado NO puede intervenir en cuestiones internas en Venezuela.
Si puede aplicar toda clase de sanciones contra el loco sucesor narco dictador.
Pero la resistencia activa solo la pueden hacer ustedes...
La comunidad internacional les apoyara siempre...
Fuerza!!!


----------



## karoll baena (27 Ago 2019)

la siguiente pelicula los juegos del hambre venezuela


----------



## Saturnin (27 Ago 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Por que mucho años antes del bloqueo ya estábamos muy mal gracias a que los Chavistas se habían robado todo nuestro dinero.
> Por que no hablas de los miles de millones de dólares que se han robado los políticos Chavistas???



*Con Hugo Chávez la pobreza se redujo enormemente lo reconoció hasta la ONU. Se avanzó mucho en sectores como la educación, la sanidad, la vivienda, mejoras laborales etc...*


----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Con Hugo Chávez la pobreza se redujo enormemente lo reconoció hasta la ONU. Se avanzó mucho en sectores como la educación, la sanidad, la vivienda, mejoras laborales etc...*



Chávez sentó las bases para la destrucción del país, bajaron los precios del petróleo se acabó la burbuja de falsa prosperidad.
Debe ser que todos los millones de Venezolanos que se están yendo del país lo hacen por hacer turismo.
Te invito a Venezuela y te hago el tour para veas cómo esta lo de las mejoras que hablas.


----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2019)

En una comparación con otros productos de la cesta básica como la carne de primera, el pollo entero y algunos pescados, la leche en polvo es más costosa. El kilogramo de ésta ronda los 72 mil bolívares, 180% más que el salario mínimo establecido (40.000 Bs.). El alto precio ha hecho mella en la dieta diaria del venezolano.

De acuerdo con el boletín enero-marzo 2019 del Sistema de Alerta, Monitoreo y Atención en Nutrición y Salud (SAMAN) de Cáritas Venezuela, rubros como carne, pescado, huevos, vegetales, frutas y lácteos son consumidos por menos de 30% de los hogares en el país. El mismo estudio también determinó que la ingesta de lácteos cayó de 40% a 23%.

✍* Hambrómetro | De la osteoporosis a la pérdida de dientes: las facturas del bajo consumo de leche que experimenta el venezolano, por Yeannaly Fermín **De la osteoporosis a la pérdida de dientes: las facturas del bajo consumo de leche que experimenta el venezolano | Hambrómetro*


----------



## Arepa (28 Ago 2019)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EC_tPdlWsAAOHtK?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## Arepa (28 Ago 2019)

Migrantes venezolanos hacen su "larga travesía" con una "botellita de agua" (+Video) Migrantes venezolanos hacen su


----------



## Arepa (28 Ago 2019)

*Arrodillados y con la bandera de Venezuela: la súplica de los inmigrantes para entrar a Ecuador*







Cientos de migrantes venezolanos se arrodillaron frente a los funcionarios de la Policía de Ecuador para que les permitieran entrar al país, ante la exigencia de visa que comenzó en vigencia el lunes en la medianoche.

Con la cabeza sobre el asfalto y las manos protegiendo la frente, los migrantes cantaron consignas pidiendo a los uniformados permitir el ingreso.

Los funcionarios con los antimotines no se inmutaron ante la desgarradora escena.

El lunes en la tarde los venezolanos impidieron el tránsito en el cruce fronterizo de Rumichaca, frontera de Ecuador y Colombia, ante la exigencia de visado


----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2019)

*El Venezuela Challenge que grabaron en un Metro de Caracas devastado*

«En Venezuela Challenge» es el nuevo reto con intenciones de viralización que se inventó el régimen de Nicolás Maduro, para tal vez ¿procurar distraer a los venezolanos? Sin embargo, la campaña, que fue lanzada el pasado viernes en redes sociales, no ha tenido la repercusión que los rojos rojitos, hubieran deseado.

La emblemática pieza musical que ha sido himno de los venezolanos alrededor del mundo, en vista del éxodo masivo sin precedentes el América Latina; fue grabada en las ruinas de un Metro de Caracas. Sí, en las ruinas; porque el subterráneo, en otros tiempos orgullo de los caraqueños, hoy es solo una armazón que se mueve a duras penas.

Así se expresó una mujer: «Presidente visite el @metro_caracas nos falta mucho para recuperarlo. Estaciones oscuras, sin escaleras mecánicas operativas, en las esquinas huele a orine, los bagones sin aire, no hay hilo musical o informativo, retraso. Ese es el reporte, @MVzlaBella para atacar este problema».

En los últimos meses, el Metro de Caracas ha mostrado su peor cara a los venezolanos. Con retrasos de horas, sin escaleras mecánicas, con vendedores ambulantes multiplicados, mendigos en todos los vagones, sin la cantidad de operadores que se requiere para su óptimo funcionamiento, atracos en algunas estaciones, así lo denuncian los usuarios e incluso los mismos trabajadores.

El desastre del Metro de Caracas es tal, que hace apenas dos semanas, hubo un descarrilamiento con al menos 10 heridos, por lo que no hubo ni comunicado, ni disculpas públicas hacia los usuarios afectados.

El gesto, aunque conmovedor, hubiera resultado mejor, en un parque…


----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2019)

Mientras tanto Caracas:


----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2019)

*Venezuela es el país de América Latina donde los policías matan más*

Durante 2017, 4.998 personas murieron a manos de miembros de cuerpos de seguridad del Estado en el país, el 25,8% de los homicidios cometidos en general, según la investigación Monitor del Uso de la Fuerza Letal en América Latina: Un estudio comparativo de Brasil, Colombia, El Salvador, México y Venezuela
Las cifras de 2017 indican que uno de cada cuatro homicidios ocurridos en Venezuela fue consecuencia de la intervención de funcionarios del gobierno.

En 2017 se produjeron 19.387 homicidios en Venezuela, de los cuales se informó oficialmente que 4.998 fueron ocasionados por la fuerza pública. Esto quiere decir que un 25,8% de los homicidios ocurridos fueron por intervención estatal. En 2010, el porcentaje era apenas de 4.

El porcentaje de 25,8 en 2017 es superior al de Brasil de 7,3, a pesar de contar con una población casi siete veces menor. 

Con base a datos del Ministerio de Relaciones Interiores, Justicia y Paz (MRIJP) y del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), se concluye que la tasa de civiles muertos por agentes de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado fue de 15,9 por cada 100.000 mil habitantes, la mayor de los cinco países evaluados: El Salvador (6,18), Brasil (2,3), Colombia (0,3) y México (0,3).

“Brasil, Venezuela, Colombia, El Salvador y México destacan por la militarización de sus policías, por una lógica bélica que impregna la seguridad ciudadana”, indicó Keymer Ávila, investigador del Instituto de Ciencias Penales, profesor de criminología de la Universidad Central de Venezuela y coautor del Monitor del Uso de Fuerza Letal.

Pese a que en Latinoamérica existen gobiernos con ideologías distintas, la represión está unida por un mismo hilo conductor. “Vemos en todos discursos oficiales que promueven este tipo de prácticas como una solución, las justificaciones de las muertes posteriores y la impunidad total”, dijo Ávila.

En Venezuela, el aumento de las muertes a manos de las fuerzas de seguridad del Estado se acelera a partir del año 2013 y presenta grandes saltos en 2015 y 2016, lo que coincide con la implementación de la Operación de Liberación y Protección del Pueblo (OLP), en julio de 2015. 

En 2010, la tasa por cada 100.000 habitantes de casos de personas fallecidas por intervención de la fuerza pública era de 2,3, y en 2016 llegó a 19, es decir un incremento de 726%. El 60% de estas muertes ha ocurrido durante los últimos dos años de acuerdo a datos del MRIJP.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Ago 2019)

*Morir enfermo esperando un peñero, el calvario de Araya*

La falta de una lancha ambulancia, que dejó de funcionar hace dos años, pone en estado de indefensión a los habitantes del municipio Cruz Salmerón Acosta del estado Sucre, quienes reclaman el servicio y denuncian la muerte de pacientes en espera de ser trasladados de emergencia a Cumaná







*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (31 Ago 2019)

Marabinos se derriten ante sensación térmica de 40° y sin electricidad


----------



## Arepa (1 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Sep 2019)

*Prometió que comería piedras fritas para defender la “revolución bolivariana”. Pero apenas terminó su mandato de 13 años, Francisco Rangel Gómez optó por un exilio dorado:*
La sombra de los negocios de su yerno cubre al general Rangel Gómez en México






​
*Rangel Gómez: "Nos comeremos las piedras fritas"*

El gobernador de Bolívar, Francisco Rangel Gómez, pidió al pueblo -durante su programa radial "Gobierno Al Día" de este martes, 29 de septiembre de 2015- no “caer en la tentación” ni molestarse por no conseguir un paquete de harina de maíz o una sardina en un contexto de elevada escasez.


----------



## Arepa (3 Sep 2019)

*El viacrucis de los venezolanos con VIH que viajan hasta Cúcuta por tratamiento* El viacrucis de los venezolanos con VIH que viajan hasta Cúcuta por tratamiento - LaPatilla.com


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2019)

Para políticos "comunistas" como Errejón, Garzón o Iglesias es fácil publicar un tuit diciendo que se exagera con Venezuela mientras están en su chalet dándose un baño en la piscina, los mandaba yo allí un año y que tuvieran que subsistir solo con el salario mínimo, SINVERGÜENZAS


----------



## Arepa (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Sep 2019)

*¿En Serio? Cosas absurdas de Venezuela que necesitan explicación*


Naky Soto y Luis Carlos Díaz, En Serio les comentan sobre las increíbles afirmaciones que rodean el contexto venezolano que por más raro que parezca, está ocurriendo y son totalmente ciertas. 
Time Staps 
01:02 Hay distintas realidades 
03:35 ¿Disminuyeron el tráfico y la inseguridad? 
07:07 Los bodegones 
09:24 ¿Tenemos dos gobiernos? 
12:49 ¿Hay migración interna? 
14:10 ¿Venezuela es Narnia? 
15:15 ¿Los venezolanos no tienen acento? 
21:13 ¿Hay empresas que han crecido en Venezuela?


----------



## Arepa (11 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Sep 2019)

España se convirtió en la guarida de los crimínales chavistas, así que por favor, cero criticas a los Venezolanos que vivan de la paguita en España, ya que las mismas ya fueron pagadas por un Chavista corrupto:


----------



## Arepa (20 Sep 2019)

Migración venezolana ya equivale a 3,4% de la población total de Colombia


----------



## Arepa (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)

En Mérida: De mortalidad controlada a mortalidad en ascenso desmedido


----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Oct 2019)

*Años de ventaja Perú:*


----------



## Arepa (1 Oct 2019)

*Venezuela, el país donde se respetan los derechos humanos: *

Gallos picotean a reclusos desnudos en Anaco mientras la policía los golpea con tablas (VIDEO) - LaPatilla.com


----------



## Arepa (2 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mineroblanco (6 Oct 2019)

A Venezuela el gran capital le hace un boicot.


----------



## Arepa (8 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)

BBVA Research publicó hace unos días una radiografía sobre la migración venezolana y su impacto en la economía de Perú. La investigación ha sido poco divulgada por los medios peruanos (), quizás porque desmonta el estigma que han promovido en nuestra contra . Así que abro hilo:







¿Son todos los venezolanos en Perú unos delincuentes?
Primera sorpresa: Resulta que no. En promedio, la migración venezolana está compuesta en su inmensa mayoría por profesionales, y cuenta, significativamente, con más años de estudios académicos que la población peruana.







Los ingenieros lideran la lista de profesionales venezolanos en Perú, seguidos por profesores y docentes. Para un país con el potencial minero de Perú, esto es una bendición... Pero una cosa es lo que piensa el burro y otra quien lo arrea.







¿El venezolano es un vago?
Segunda sorpresa: Solo 8% de la población venezolana en Perú no trabaja (Aquí incluyen a jóvenes de 14 a 17, que culturalmente para nosotros no deben trabajar, sino estudiar exclusivamente. Así que es un número que hay que ver con cuidado). 
El 90% de los venezolanos con empleos no tienen un contrato formal de trabajo. Trabajan casi 20 horas más a la semana que el peruano y en promedio, ganan 400 soles menos al mes








¿El venezolano envía todo lo que gana a Venezuela y está dejando sin divisas a Perú?

Otra mentira. Apenas 66% de los venezolanos puede enviar remesas. Y de esos que pueden enviar dinero, 74% solo envían 100 soles o menos con una frecuencia quincenal o mensual. 








"Bueno, pueden ser chamba, pero vinieron al Perú a traer sus enfermedades"

Mentira, otra vez La investigación arrojó que el migrante venezolano es más sano que el peruano promedio, pero advierte, que si el venezolano se enferma, no tiene acceso a tratamiento médico.








"Perú no gana nada dejando entrar a esos venecos".

Falso. Gana y mucho En 2018 los Venezolanos pagaron 175 millones de dólares por IGV y 7 millones de dólares por Impuesto a la Renta. Para 2019 serán $225 millones y $10 millones, respectivamente.













"Los venezolanos son una carga para los sistemas de educación y salud del Estado peruano".

La verdad es que el Estado no garantiza la salud del peruano, menos del venezolano. La investigación arroja un balance fiscal MUY POSITIVO en cuánto lo que gasta y lo que recibe el Estado.







Tan positivo es este balance fiscal, que el propio Banco Central Peruano reconoce que un punto del crecimiento del PIB del Perú en 2018 se debió exclusivamente al gasto de la migración venezolana. Para este 2019 seguirá la tendencia. 
Ya en lo puramente económico, que es lo que realmente le importa a la gente de BBVA, ellos destacan una lógica: La economía peruana debería estar viviendo días de gloria debido a la presencia de mano de obra sobrecalificada y barata. El sueño de todo empresario.







Pero no! La economía no está creciendo como debería. Y a pesar de lo que diga el Trome, el señor de la esquina que nunca pisó una universidad o el político populista que gritan "fuera venecos"; los empresarios están decepcionados por la incapacidad de aprovechar la migración







A todas estas, te estarás preguntando qué es eso de BBVA Research?







Si aún tenías duda sobre la manipulación mediática para promover xenofobia en nuestra contra, solo tienes que ver el enfoque que le dieron a esta investigación los pocos medios que la reseñaron:








Diarios económicos, que se supone tienen como principal interés la macroeconomía, dejan a un lado que Venezolanos impulsan el PIB de Perú, para destacar que 65% envía remesas. Si no fuera tan grave, daría risa el tratamiento y jerarquización de la información por estos "señores". 
Por favor, difunde. 

❤ 

Thread by @AyPinga: "BBVA Research publicó hace unos días una radiografía sobre la migración venezolana y su impacto en la economía de Perú. La investigación ha […]"


----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Oct 2019)

*Maduro instruyó a los niños venezolanos a criar gallinas porque "educa más que mil libros"*


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (18 Oct 2019)

Fui a Venezuela hace unos meses a ver a unos familiares y se vive de puta madre, mejor que en España, hay de todo, trabajo, buen ambiente, riqueza redistribuida, es un paraíso. A sido llegar a España por barcelona y darme ganas de volver, España es tercermundista.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Oct 2019)

Socialismo destruyendo el enésimo país... nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Seguirá pasando... eso seguro, y aquí lo veremos y seremos testigos de ello.


----------



## Arepa (22 Oct 2019)

*Existe la percepción en algunas personas que la economía está mejor.* Producto de que circulan muchos dólares, hay mejoras en abastecimiento, se tiene la idea de que la economía parece haber entrado en una etapa de recuperación. En mi opinión es no ver el problema en su justa dimensión.
..
*El hecho es que la inflación se desaceleró y el abastecimiento mejoró. Lo primero se logró eliminando prácticamente el crédito, el consumo y el gasto.* ¿El resultado? La caída de la economía no se detiene. El BCV reconoce una caída de 27 % en el primer trimestre de este año en base interanual, después de caer casi 50 % entre 2013 y 2018. Es decir, que para que la inflación ceda un poco, la contracción de la economía se profundiza.
..
*¿Hay más consumo? No. Lo que hay son unos segmentos de población, no la mayoría, con acceso a divisas, que tienen capacidad de comprar.* En un escenario de contracción tan profundo, esto permite a las empresas mantener algo de oxígeno para seguir operando. Pero no representa una mejora. De hecho, la capacidad instalada está en el orden del 20 % y las importaciones, con todo y bodegones, apenas son un 25 % de lo que eran hace 6 años.
..
*¿Hay oportunidades? Claro. Para las empresas y emprendedores es fundamental entender quién es tu cliente, a qué nicho pertenece. *También aprovechar la ventaja comparativa que tienen los productos importados, trabajar en la optimización permanente de los costos operativos, potenciar los departamentos de venta y mercadeo y por supuesto, una estrategia adecuada de cobertura.
#asdrubaloliveros #venezuela #economia #empresas #emprendedores


----------



## Arepa (22 Oct 2019)

BurbujoJibiri dijo:


> Fui a Venezuela hace unos meses a ver a unos familiares y se vive de puta madre, mejor que en España, hay de todo, trabajo, buen ambiente, riqueza redistribuida, es un paraíso. A sido llegar a España por barcelona y darme ganas de volver, España es tercermundista.



Cuando regreses no dejes de visitarme


----------



## Vodkaconhielo (22 Oct 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> *Venezuela, el país donde se respetan los derechos humanos: *
> Gallos picotean a reclusos desnudos en Anaco mientras la policía los golpea con tablas (VIDEO) - LaPatilla.com



En Chile, en Ecuador, en la Argentina, etc esos policias serian considerados heroes, se dice en esos paises que hoy en dia los delincuentes tienen demasiados derechos.


----------



## Arepa (22 Oct 2019)

Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> En Chile, en Ecuador, en la Argentina, etc esos policias serian considerados heroes, se dice en esos paises que hoy en dia los delincuentes tienen demasiados derechos.



Eso es un arma de doble filo, en principio podrias pensar, que genial que los asesinen a todos, pero resulta que no es tan simple. Aqui tenemos el caso del FAES, que es el nuevo escuadron de la muerte de Maduro, mata muchisima gente culpable sin juicio previo, pero tambien asesina a muchas personas inocentes.
Aparte que policia = criminal.


Familiares denuncian que FAES mató a joven con discapacidad en Petare


----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)

*ZONA CERO... El Zulia afectada como una zona de guerra sin conflicto bélico alguno donde el hambre literalmente mata a su población. Una versión audiovisual del trabajo impreso del Diario ABC 
*


----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (14 Nov 2019)

Mientras una porción de Venezuela vive en la opulencia otra vive asi:

Estaba en Altos de Milagro Norte haciendo una historia y me conseguí a ésta señora, un vecino llevaba a su hijo en brazos, no podía caminar por la debilidad, comió un pan verde de un cerro de desperdicios donde varios, niños y adultos, van a saciar el hambre. Me impresionó el caso debido a que me contaba la mamá que en ocasiones el chamo llevaba a su hermano de dos años a lo mismo, comer de lo que consiguieran. Escuchen con detalle el relato.


----------



## Arepa (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Nov 2019)

*LE HEMOS DADO DE COMER A ZAPATERO, IGLESIAS ETC, ESPAÑA ES GUARIDA DE CORRUPTOS CHAVISTAS, ASÍ QUE NO QUIERO QUEJAS CARGUEN CON NUESTROS LISIADOS:*



Viajó ayer a España a implantarse protesis y es probable que se quede asilado allá (paguita pagada por la corrupción venezolana, no os quejeis)


----------



## Arepa (19 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Nov 2019)

https://www.elnuevoherald.com/noticias/mundo/america-latina/article237506764.html


----------



## Arepa (25 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)

*Socio Capitalista de Hawerks:*


----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)

Al que le interese con estan las cosas en Vzla para gran parte de la población , les invito a escuchar esta entrevista: Circuito Éxitos @CircuitoExitos


----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Nov 2019)

A ver si te abres un blog, Arepa, desde luego en este foro no te hacen ni puto caso.


----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Nov 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Decipher (1 Dic 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



Guaidó es realmente una mierda casi peor que Maduro.


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Guaidó es realmente una mierda casi peor que Maduro.



Hay que tener claro que la mud no concentra todo el poder de maduro, no tiene de su lado a los militares comprados mediante corrupción, narcotrafico, colectivos y un muy largo etcetera.
asi que peor no es, ahora bien diría que es cómplice, muy cómplice, de hecho muchos dicen por aquí (venezuela) que la mud es otra forma de chavismo.


----------



## Decipher (1 Dic 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Hay que tener claro que la mud no concentra todo el poder de maduro, no tiene de su lado a los militares comprados mediante corrupción, narcotrafico, colectivos y un muy largo etcetera.
> asi que peor no es, ahora bien diría que es cómplice, muy cómplice, de hecho muchos dicen por aquí (venezuela) que la mud es otra forma de chavismo.



No se pero masón es un rato.


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> No se pero masón es un rato.



Ah olvidaba que en España le tiene fobia a los masones.


----------



## Decipher (1 Dic 2019)

Arepa dijo:


> Ah olvidaba que en España le tiene fobia a los masones.



A mi por lo menos no me entusiasman. Gente que se reune en secreto no trama nada bueno.


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> A mi por lo menos no me entusiasman. Gente que se reune en secreto no trama nada bueno.



Tranquilo, no pasa nada por eso estamos así, por no andar pendiente de esas cosas...a saber que hacen a escondidas...


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)

*Chavista inconforme:*


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)

*Rufo Chacón ya tiene prótesis oculares y su dispositivo de inteligencia artificial*







Explican que gracias al apoyo que brindó la Fundación Frigilux, Rufo tendrá el sistema de última tecnología que puede fotografiar un texto y leerlo, así como memorizar rostros, objetos y monedas.

“Me siento bien, animado”, dijo Rufo Chacón, junto a su madre, Adriana Parada, quien informó también “feliz” que su hijo ya tiene implantadas las prótesis oculares y que ha habido un cambio “muy grande”.

El doctor Miguel Salinas, a cargo del procedimiento médico especializado de Rufo, señaló que están en la fase final, que ya tienen “las prótesis en 95 por ciento terminadas” y que todo ha ido muy bien en lo que se refiere al aspecto estético. Además explicó que sumado a ello le fue colocado el sistema de Inteligencia Artificial que le dará mucha autonomía al joven, al permitirle reconocer e identificar parte importante de su alrededor. “Es como tener unos ojos que lo ayudan a estar en contacto con su entorno”, describe el especialista.

En una prueba que se hizo, en primicia para el programa del periodista Sergio Novelli, se observó como el “sistema pequeñito, liviano y fácil de utilizar”, puede, entre otras cosas, fotografiar un texto y leerlo, así como memorizar rostros, objetos y monedas, igualmente tener la hora de forma inmediata.

Rufo y su madre no dejaron de agradecer a la Fundación Frigilux y a su presidente Yaser Dagga por el apoyo brindado y por todo lo que ha significado para ellos la ayuda de esta organización. “Ha sido la base fundamental para todo este proceso”, expresó el muchacho, quien, de igual forma, dio las gracias a toda la gente de Venezuela que le expresa cariño y buenos deseos.

Adriana Pastrán, representante de la Fundación Frigilux, comentó que han apoyado en todo lo que han podido y que siguen adelante en su labor, haciendo alianzas con equipos médicos e instituciones para continuar avanzando no solo con el caso de Rufo, sino con más venezolanos que los necesitan. Invitó a visitar la página de la Fundación Frigilux, donde aparece toda la información sobre los programas sociales que desarrollan. 

Se estima que el regreso de Rufo Chacón a su país, sea este 30 de noviembre, ya que su evolución médica ha sido muy favorable.

*Prensa Fundación Frigilux *

Rufo Chacón ya tiene prótesis oculares y su dispositivo de inteligencia artificial


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)

*Rufo Chacón REGRESÓ A VENEZUELA* con sus prótesis oculares en el dia de ayer:













El joven que víctima de la represión en protestas, Rufo Chacón, regresó este viernes 29 de noviembre a suelo venezolano luego de obtener sus prótesis oculares acompañados con un dispositivo de inteligencia artificial en España.

La llegada fue anunciada por su madre Yasmin Velasco a través su cuenta en Twitter donde publicó una foto donde aparecen juntos abrazados.

Chacón, de 17 años, perdió la vista luego de una protesta en una localidad de Táchira donde los habitantes protestaban por la falla de los servicios públicos. Uno de los funcionarios policiales disparó a quema ropa perdigones que ocasionaron graves daños a su sistema ocular.





30Nov | Así fueron los momentos de la consulta para la operación de Rufo Chacón en la ciudad de Barcelona en España (+Fotos)


----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (2 Dic 2019)




----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



Ay, mare, catastrofe humanitaria chavista. Y no se pueden bajar del barco porque se hunden.


----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)

*Venezuela:*
-Venta de Telcel-Bellsouth (2005): $1.195 millones.
-Venta de Movistar (2019): $16 millones.

*El desastre de Maduro pone a Telefónica en Venezuela a precio de Black Friday*



Goldman Sachs ha puesto precio a Telefónica Hispam, la nueva unidad del grupo en América Latina. Este es de 13.520 millones de euros. Por mercados, la filial más valiosa es Chile, seguida de Perú y Argentina. En el extremo contrario está* Venezuela, cuyo precio es de apenas 15 millones de euros*.

Por las palabras del director de Telefónica Venezuela, José Luis Rodríguez Zarco, la filial no está en venta. “La estrategia será contar con nuevos inversores. La forma de actuar del grupo durante décadas ha sido la de ser los únicos accionistas. La apuesta es que haya nuevas inversiones”.
*
En su momento Telefónica Venezuela fue la joya de la corona en Latinoamérica*, con un volumen de facturación que superaba los 3.000 millones. Por contraste, los ingresos a 31 de septiembre de 2019 son de apenas 58 millones, y gracias a un ajuste contable.

José Luis Rodríguez Zarco sostiene que Telefónica Venezuela lo que necesita es inversión para funcionar. Entre 50 y 200 millones de euros. Este año, agregó, sólo han podido inyectar 16 millones. Lo que pasa es que, de ese dinero, 11 millones se han destinado a reponer equipos por robos, así como a recuperar fibras y baterías afectadas por los apagones, precisó Esther Borges, vicepresidenta de tecnología de la compañía, en un reporte de Reuters.

Y es que a esto ha llegado Telefónica Venezuela, que en el país opera con la marca Movistar. Hoy cualquiera puede poner los 15 millones que cuesta, según el banco de inversión estadounidense Goldman Sachs. Parece una oferta del Black Friday.

¿Pero quién está dispuesto a gestionar el riesgo Nicolás Maduro? ¿Quién está dispuesto asumir los robos de los equipos? ¿A trabajar en un contexto de posibles sanciones? ¿A lidiar con los apagones? ¿A llevar la contabilidad en un país con hiperinflación? ¿Quién está dispuesto a invertir en un país que no se sabe hacia dónde va?

Por todo lo anterior no es de extrañar que el presidente de Telefónica, José María Álvarez-Pallete, defina a los empleados en Venezuela como héroes.

El desastre de Maduro pone a Telefónica en Venezuela a precio de Black Friday


----------



## ajrf (3 Dic 2019)

Nada que no se sepa del régimen prebendario de Venezuela. Circulen.


----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>



Ahora son reales FUERTES.


----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)

Los miembros de esta fundacion solían subir a las RRSS fotografias de los donativos que hacian, por esa razón fueron reprimidos por la dictadura:


----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (4 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (5 Dic 2019)

En la versión para la radio, que acabo de escuchar (radio por internet) no mencionan a Venezuela...la gente no se quedó a luchar en contra de Franco...huyó, tal como está sucediendo aqui en Venezuela con Maduro:


----------



## Arepa (7 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (7 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (8 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2019)

Está semana son 18 estados con escasez de gasolina,gasoil y gas. Mientras este 05/12 el buque ALICIA salió desde Amuay rumbo a Cuba con 50 mil barriles de gasolina y 140 mil barriles de gasoil. La @AsambleaVE debe anular el convenio Cuba-Venezuela que vulnera la soberanía nacional


----------



## Arepa (9 Dic 2019)

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:37]
⛽ TÁCHIRA. San Cristóbal. Reportan largas colas en distintas estaciones de servicio de la ciudad andina debido a escasez de combustible: Municipio Torbes, Cárdenas, Junín, Fernández Feo, Libertador, Libertad, Independencia y el municipio Bolívar.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:38]
⛽ MÉRIDA. Ciudad de Mérida. Se reportan largas colas en toda la ciudad debido a escasez de combustibles.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:39]
⛽ CARABOBO. Valencia. Reportan kilométricas colas en las estaciones de servicio de la ciudad por fallas en el suministro de combustibles.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:46]
⛽ ZULIA. Reportan largas colas por falta de combustibles en los Municipios Maracaibo y San Francisco.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:46]
⛽ PORTUGUESA. Reportan largas colas ante falta de combustibles en los municipios Páez y Guanare.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:47]
⛽ LARA. Barquisimeto. Reportan largas colas en las estaciones de servicio debido a la escasez de combustible.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 08:51]
⛽ ARAGUA. Maracay. La mañana de este lunes se registran fuertes colas en la ciudad debido a escasez de combustibles.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 09:04]
⛽ GUÁRICO. Denuncian colas por falta de combustible en San Juan de los Morros y Valle de la Pascua.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 09:35]
⛽ MONAGAS. Maturín. Reportan fallas en el servicio de combustibles generando largas colas en la entidad.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 10:34]
⛽ CARACAS. Reportan cola en algunas estaciones de servicio de Caracas. Aproximadamente unos 20 - 30 minutos de cola para echar gasolina.

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 10:40]
MIRANDA. Reportan que varias zonas de Guarenas y Guatire sin servicio eléctrico

Runrun.es, [09.12.19 13:43]
⛽ BOLÍVAR. Ciudad Bolívar. Reportan fuertes colas debido a fallas en el suministro de combustibles


----------



## Arepa (10 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (10 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (13 Dic 2019)

Hay probabilidades muy altas de que si no acabamos con el chavismo pronto, cambien el formato económico, se estabilicen y no los saquemos nunca del poder. Por eso es vital derrotar la cohabitación lo más pronto posible; estamos a punto de perder Venezuela para siempre.
El año 2019 ha sido catastrófico para las aspiraciones de libertad de los venezolanos, si no hacemos algo ya, dentro de nada el mundo dejara de interesarse por Venezuela y tendremos chavismo para décadas. Permitir que continúe Guaidó y la cohabitación impulsaría la perpetuación.
A los venezolanos que realmente queremos recuperar el país nos queda poco tiempo, la oportunidad que se nos presentó en el 2019 no se volverá a presentar, la dilapidaron los colaboracionistas. ¡No podemos permitir más dilaciones! Insisto, estamos por perder al país para siempre.
Debemos presionar para que se respete el acuerdo del 2016 y asuma la fracción 16 J, ellos han mostrado disposición para movilizar la agenda del TIAR y negociar con otras naciones una fuerza liberadora.


----------



## Arepa (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)

Aumentan casos de niños, niñas y adolescentes infectados por VIH, gonorrea y sífilis (y II)


----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)

*En Maturín las rumbas se niegan a morir y se reinventan*

Las calles, así como las estaciones de servicio, se han convertido en el escenario ideal para quienes tienen poco presupuesto. Mientras que los restaurantes han devenido en «discotecas» y ofrecen combos de dos hamburguesas y un tobo de cervezas para atraer a la clientela.


----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2019)

*Llamar al Guaire rio, es ser amable con el en realidad es una cloaca, que adornaron con luces de navidad y epicentro de la miseria Caraqueña y de una promesa incumplida más:*


----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## miau2020 (16 Dic 2019)

el problema se llama CORRUPCION. que no os engañen.


----------



## miau2020 (16 Dic 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> mucha dictadura pero las elecciones las ganó si tan descontentos están pues que le ganen de una vez en vez de hacer un golpe de estado



que el gobierno no vele por el pueblo no implica que la oposicion si.


----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (16 Dic 2019)

*Voy a explicar como funciona el negocio del tráfico de esperanzas.*_ La tragedia venezolana genera mucho, pero mucho dinero. Dinero en ayudas, en financiamiento de partidos, de ONGs de diferentes tipos, etcétera. Así que "trabajar" por la "causa venezolana" es un gran negocio._


Obviamente, si Venezuela saliera de la tragedia, el negocio se acaba.[/B] Empezando por liderazgos, que muchos de ellos sin el contexto de la tragedia pasarían a ser la nada, nadie pensaría en ellos para nada. No sirven, pero se mantienen porque _"es lo que hay" o "son menos malos"_.

*También hay mucha, pero mucha gente común y corriente que se lucra*, que vive de eso. Cada uno de esos liderazgos genera una línea de ingresos, no ganan solos, tienen empleados, asistentes, guardaespaldas, comisionistas y demás. Hay una maquinaria completa en el negocio.

*Ahora, para que el negocio se mantenga se necesita materia prima*
¿y cual es esa materia prima? la esperanza de las víctimas. Esto se aplica en ambos lados, son... una misma empresa, con dos filiales que cubren nichos diferentes.

*En el caso de los chavistas tienen esperanzas de tener una vivienda adjudicada, un carro chino, una beca, un bono, un pernil.* Y esas esperanzas pocas veces se convierten en realidad, PERO cuando la esperanza decae, se les tira un hueso. Puede ser un pernil, puede que de 100 solicitantes de adjudicación salga uno favorecido. Pero ese pernil, aunque no llegue a todos, esa adjudicación, aunque no llegue a todos, es suficiente, porque es la prueba de que _"puede pasar y el próximo puedo ser yo"_.

*Del otro lado el mecanismo es el mismo, pero las esperanzas son otras. La esperanza es un país próspero, libre, con una buena economía y bienestar.* Eso tampoco se cristaliza, pero de vez en cuando se lanza un hueso. Ese hueso puede ser una elección, unas duras palabras, una medida vacía a nivel político, como una destitución o una nueva ley. No hace nada, pero despierta la esperanza para creer que sí se puede y que aunque esta vez no funcione, la próxima sí.

*En este momento los chavistas están esperanzados, a unos pocos, muy pocos pero bien publicitados, les han dado trocito de pernil. *Al que no le tocó le funciona igual, porque no le tocó para el 24, pero para el 31 le puede tocar. Es mentira, pero lo cree.

*Si os dáis cuenta ahora no hay chavistas quejándose del pernil, eso será en enero, cuando vean que les tocó nada. De momento la esperanza está viva, *_"ahora no, pero el 31..."_ y lo creen, lo creen porque lo quieren creer.
La oposición por su parte está de bajón, pero ya para enero se montará algo, habrá un suceso, una petición internacional, una declaración X, la proclamación de un aparente triunfo, que será vacío pero suficiente para creer que "_ahora no, pero en unos días..."_ y lo creen.

*Lo creen porque lo quieren creer, porque necesitan creerlo*. Y aquí es donde se llega a la parte más espeluznante de este negocio. Se mantiene porque las víctimas lo mantienen, porque las víctimas son las primeras en decir que _"no podemos perder la esperanza"_.

*Luego viene la percepción del otro y la autopercepción.* El chavista cree que al opositor le engañan porque son unos sifrinos cabeza hueca, a él no, porque es pueblo_ "resteao"_ que sabe que la culpa de todo la tiene la oposición.
Del otro lado está el opositor, que percibe que al chavista lo engañan porque es un pobre ignorante. A él no lo engañan, porque sabe que la culpa de todo, la tiene el chavismo. Ambos bandos juran que saben quién es el enemigo... el enemigo es _"el otro"_.

*Lo cierto es que arriba, no hay "otro", hay uno solo. *Un solo negocio: el tráfico de esperanza, que a su vez nutre muchos negocios ilícitos y otros que amén de ilícitos son crímenes realmente espeluzantes.
Pero... _"no podemos perder la esperanza"_. Lo cierto es que se produce una paradoja, y es que hasta que no se pierda la esperanza... no habrá esperanza.

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...826440708.html


----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## MOLÓN SAN (17 Dic 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Mira terrorista de la CIA, vete a preparar drones con goma dos. Sois la misma puta escoria que los follacabras del ISIS a sueldo de los gUSAnos.



Con gentuza com tú tamos listos gran hdp!


----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## AEM (18 Dic 2019)

y pensar que en España hay gente que quiere una Venezuela 2.0 (y sin petróleo)


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2019)

Arepa dijo:


>




Supongo que esos perniles son los que ha mandado Putín a Venezuela, 13.500 toneladas que se dice pronto.







*Putin envía 13.500 toneladas de jamón ruso a Maduro para que lo reparta esta Navidad *

"Esta Navidad el codiciado pernil llegó a la mesa de algunos venezolanos privilegiados. Este fin de semana comenzó la distribución de la pierna de cerdo a los chavistas de varias parroquias de Caracas mientras en el interior esperan por recibir lo suyo.

No todos los 26 millones de venezolanos tendrán la oportunidad de comer carne de cerdo esta Navidad debido a la carestía del producto y *la fuerte hambruna que golpea a la población *sumida en la pobreza extrema (60%) al ser empujada a buscar comida en la basura.

Pero al menos Vladimir Putin se ha encargado de *enviar las 13.500 toneladas de cerdo ruso *anunciadas por Nicolás Maduro en octubre pasado al costo de 11 millones de euros, aunque la operación populista le sirva para mejorar su imagen y de propaganda a favor del régimen. «Garantizaremos al pueblo venezolano el alimento que requiere en esta época decembrina», dijo Maduro en octubre durante una alocución en el Palacio de Miraflores.

Putin envía 13.500 toneladas de jamón ruso a Maduro para que lo reparta esta Navidad






Este año *Rusia reemplaza a Portugal*, que venía enviando perniles a Maduro desde los últimos cuatro años hasta que la deuda de 68 millones de euros no fue pagada. La empresa portuguesa Agrovarius SA despachó en enero de 2019 lo que debía ser un mes antes desde Barcelona, España, apenas 696 toneladas de pernil,* cuya factura no ha sido cancelada.*

Esta vez el primer lote de 2,5 y 3 kilos cada corte de pierna rusa fue distribuido a razón de 10.000 bolívares el kilo (22 centavos de dólar) *es mucho más barato que en los supermercados *donde cuesta 4,44 dólares el kilo, una diferencia tan abismal que los beneficiarios prefieren negociar la subvencionada y ganar algún dinerito para subsistir.

La distribución quedó en manos de los Comités Locales de Alimentos y Producción (CLAP). Las primeras comunidades en recibirlos en Caracas fueron Juan Pablo II, La Pastora, La Vega, Caricuao y Petare.

Este viernes fue la convocatoria. Lo que sorprendió fue el método misterioso y clandestino de la distribución. El anuncio de la repartición salió a las 22 horas en las redes sociales para que los interesados estuvieran *en los puntos designados a las 3 de la madrugada* cuando los funcionarios de los CLAP iban a repartir los números. La mayoría chavista, de los que tienen el carnet de la patria, acataron la orden impartida pese al esfuerzo de madrugar en medio de la inseguridad para recibir el pernil.

En la fila de la tercera edad las encargadas de repartir las piezas de pernil forzaban a las personas a agradecer en cámara a Nicolás Maduro el beneficio recibido. Algunos abuelos accedieron a dar las gracias públicas a Maduro, mientras que otros se negaron a pesar de la insistencia de las encargadas.

Antonio Ledezma, el alcalde metropolitano de Caracas en exilio desde Madrid, compartió las imágenes y manifestó su pesar ante tal humillación. «Qué triste y doloroso semejantes escenas en las que personas acorraladas por la hambruna son compelidos a darle las gracias a la revolución por un pernil», sentenció Ledezma."


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)

*La Alta Comisionada de Derechos Humanos de la ONU, Michelle Bachelet, realizó una nueva actualización de su informe sobre Venezuela este miércoles, en la que incluye la masacre de Ikabarú y el despojo ilegal de la inmunidad parlamentaria a otros cinco diputados.*

ACNUDH | Venezuela: la Alta Comisionada expone planes de apoyo a los derechos humanos


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)

*Letra Muerta:


Actualización del #InformeBachelet* indica que en los últimos tres meses la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para DDHH logró realizar 9 visitas a centros de detención y entrevistar de manera confidencial a más de 70 personas privadas de libertad. #18Dic 

*Ha documentado 118 casos de privados de libertad que requieren de una respuesta urgente* por motivos de salud, retrasos judiciales, falta de ejecución de boletas judiciales de excarcelación, y/o por cumplimiento de pena.

Alta Comisionada Bachelet *insta a liberar incondicionalmente a todas las personas detenidas por motivos políticos*, incluyendo a militares, y a que se otorgue libertad plena al diputado Juan Requesens. 

*Tan sólo una minoría de la población con acceso a divisas puede cubrir regularmente los altos precios de los alimentos *debido a la hiperinflación y la dolarización de facto de la economía", registra la actualización del #InformeBachelet. #18Dic 

El salario mínimo sólo cubre actualmente el 3.5% de la canasta básica alimentaria

#InformeBachelet destaca la situación del *Zulia: "larguísimas colas para comprar combustible y los cortes prolongados y reiterados de electricidad*, que además afectan el suministro de agua. Los derechos a la salud y a la educación también han sido afectados". 

Como preocupante califica la actualización del #InformeBachelet sobre el riesgo de niñas, niños y adolescentes. *Indica que en el último mes hubo cuatro muertes en el Hospital JM de los Ríos, y que 15 niños con necesidad de trasplante se encuentran en una situación crítica.* 11.9% de los niños y niñas muestran señales de malnutrición aguda (alza de 56% respecto a 2018), indica la actualización del #InformeBachelet citando cifras de Cáritas. 3*2.6% tienen retardo en el crecimiento, y 48.5% de las mujeres embarazadas tienen deficiencias nutricionales. 

Ha seguido documentando alegaciones de presuntas ejecuciones extrajudiciales por miembros de las FAES*, principalmente en contra de jóvenes varones en barrios marginales, dice la actualización del #InformeBachelet. #18Dic 
mentions Actualización del #InformeBachelet señala "los altos niveles de violencia y la presencia de grupos armados irregulares en el estado de Bolívar, involucrados en la explotación ilegal de recursos naturales en el Arco Minero del Orinoco", y registra muerte de 8 personas en Ikabarú. 

Alta Comisionada expresó preocupación por el incremento de la migración irregular debido a los mayores requisitos de ingreso a algunos países, y por las *dificultades para obtener pasaportes, cuyo precio equivale a 54 salarios mínimos. *

#InformeBachelet indica que *entre abril y junio, 102 migrantes que se dirigían a las islas del Caribe en tres embarcaciones habrían desaparecido por razones aún no esclarecidas*. Hasta la fecha, se desconoce el paradero de 32 mujeres, 10 adolescentes, tres niños y 46 hombres. 

Actualización del #InformeBachelet indica que* han seguido documentando actos y casos de restricción de libertades públicas, limitando el espacio cívico-democrático, hostigamiento, amenazas y detenciones por parte de los servicios de inteligencia y fuerzas de seguridad. *

La Alta Comisionada hizo referencia en la actualización del #InformeBachelet a los *actos de intimidación contra varios periodistas registrados previo a las manifestaciones del 16 de noviembre*. #18Dic 

Thread by @Gbastidas: "Actualización del indica que en los últimos tres meses la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para DDHH logró realizar 9 […]"


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)

*Ikabarú en claves: De bloque especial del Arco Minero a escenario de una masacre*







Ocho personas fueron asesinadas en el pueblo minero, próximo a la frontera con Brasil. Mientras Nicolás Maduro mantiene silencio sobre la matanza, los habitantes de la zona piensan que fue perpetrada por fuerzas de seguridad del Estado que actuaron encubiertas. Runrun.es reúne datos sobre las víctimas, presuntos victimarios y circunstancias que rodean el tercer hecho de sangre ocurrido en el municipio Gran Sabana en menos de un año

*¿Qué pasó?*
La noche del viernes 22 de noviembre de 2019, entre las 7:00 y 8:00 pm, un grupo de hombres armados y vestidos de negro arribó al pueblo de Ikabarú, en el Sector 7 del Territorio Pemón, y asesinó al menos a ocho personas a balazos y dejó herida a una más.

Ikabarú está a pocos kilómetros de la frontera con Brasil. Para llegar por tierra hasta esta zona, hay que tomar un desvío en Santa Elena de Uairén, capital del municipio Gran Sabana, y conducir durante cuatro o cinco horas (pese a los cálculos de Google Maps) a través de una carretera nacional. Se trata de un área que desde hace décadas se dedica a la minería de oro. Entre los años 80 y 90 se instalaron allí sedes de empresas de procesamiento de minerales.

*Leer más*


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)

*#MonitorDeVíctimas | Joven murió de una infección después de recibir una puñalada durante un robo*

El 11 de diciembre, luego ser herido, lo atendieron en el Domingo Luciani donde le dieron de alta dos días después. Posteriormente tuvo una recaída y al día siguiente falleció. Su familia asegura que se infectó en el hospital
Daisy Galaviz @Daigalaviz / Fotografía Carlos Ramírez
Johnny Rafael Quintana, de 21 años de edad, se resistió a que le robaran su teléfono celular y eso generó que los ladrones le insertaran una puñalada en el pecho. La víctima fue herida en el barrio El Rodeo de Guatire, estado Miranda, pero falleció a la semana siguiente en el hospital Domingo Luciani, luego de una recaída por una infección.

La tarde del pasado miércoles 11 de diciembre, Johnny salió de su casa ubicada en el sector Moscú del barrio El Rodeo. De acuerdo con el testimonio de los familiares que asistieron a la medicatura forense de Bello Monte a buscar su cadáver, el joven iba por una acera cuando fue atacado por desconocidos.

Johnny tenía su billetera y un teléfono celular de baja gama (de los que permite solo hacer llamadas y enviar mensajes). Los hombres que lo rodearon le pidieron sus pertenencias, y su familia cuenta que se resistió; lo que hizo que sus atacantes tomaran venganza y sacaran un puñal.

*Leer más*


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)

*La desnutrición golpea a los niños de Venezuela*


----------



## Arepa (18 Dic 2019)

*Otoño en el trópico....*


----------



## Arepa (19 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2019)

Imagínense ustedes La Niña esta con su gran vida estaba nada más y nada menos con mariano Díaz Investigado por la dea en el avión es interesante como gracias al dinero robado de Venezuela de la noche a la mañana se convierten en emprendedoras RIP 3 enchufados menos


----------



## Arepa (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (21 Dic 2019)

*Caso del avión “siniestrado” (1):*

Entre las víctimas se encuentran Alejandro Suegart Bonnet y Mariano Díaz Ramírez, miembro de la banda de Los enanos. Alejandro Suegart, alias “Akeko”, pertenece a la nueva élite de nuevos ricos del chavismo que hicieron su fortuna gracias a CADIVI, comenzó con el negocio de la vida nocturna en Valencia, luego abrieron el restaurante “El Cine” en Caracas, uno en Aruba que se la pasaba lleno de enchufados y modelos que fue cerrado por problemas legales. *Su última “inversión” fue el restaurant La Carlota en Madrid.*



















*Las muñecas de la mafia:*

Tanto a Suegart como a Díaz le encantaban las “modelos” y exmisses. Tanto que se llevaron dos a la tumba: Ana María Fois y Marielbys Alejandra Contreras, ambas de Valencia, en el vuelo también viajaba la madre de Ana, Daisy Colina. Fois y Contreras eran prepagos de alta gama ligadas a la mafia roja. La primera vivía en Caracas a todo lujo y la segunda en Madrid.

En esta lista de muñecas de la mafia también figuran la exmiss Gabriela Ferrari, la examimadora de La Bomba, Carla Field y la exsambil model Nairin Tirado, pero la lista es larga.

*Leyenda fotos: *

En la primera foto Ana Fois y su madre.

En la segunda foto Fois con Marielbys Alejandra.

En la tercera foto la exanimadora de Televen, íntima de Fois y compañera de trabajo


























*Maskerade gate: Alejandro Suegart, alias “Aleko”, estaba ligado al mundo de la vida nocturna desde sus inicios. *La organización de eventos sociales en Venezuela le permitió acercarse a la mafia chavista. Pero sus relaciones no se detenían en nuestro país, por medio de su socio y compadre, Ghery Di Campo, también lavaba dinero en los EEUU a través de una productora. Di Campo, quien organizaba “Maskerade party” para enchufados en la Quinta la Esmeralda, era el socio que le permitía exportar sus “negocios” a territorio norteamericano. La última fiesta que organizaron los dos fue la mega rumba del Hotel Humboldt, donde se reunió lo más selecto de la élite narcochavista.

*En sus eventos en la Esmeralda los precios no bajaban de 200$ y las mesas VIP oscilaban 1500$ hasta 4000$ (Incluía “modelos” enmascaradas)*

Leyenda fotos: Alias “Aleko” en las dos primeras fotos con franela verde y en la segunda con camisa blanca.


----------



## Arepa (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (22 Dic 2019)

En horas de la madrugada, un aproximado de 12 pemones armados, liderados por un oficial desertor del ejército, tomaron las instalaciones del 513 Batallón de Infantería Selva Mariano Montilla, ubicado en el Municipio Gran Sabana. Según información policial, en la incursión sustrajeron 112 fusiles ak103 y municiones.

Funcionarios de la D623 sostuvieron enfrentamiento con el grupo que asaltó el destacamento, donde hubo un soldado herido y otro fallecido. Lograron recuperar 82 fusiles AK103, 60 granadas y 6 cajas de municiones 7,76.

Vía: Román Camacho.


----------



## Arepa (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (23 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (25 Dic 2019)

*Balance de #PresosPoliticos en Venezuela al 23/12/2019 por Foro Penal:

Total presos políticos: 388

Hombres: 370
Mujeres: 18

Civiles: 268
Militares: 120

Adultos: 388
Adolescentes: 0

*


----------



## Arepa (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (27 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)

Este año, Venezuela cierra con un estimado de al menos 16.506 fallecidos y una tasa de 60,3 muertes violentas por cada cien mil habitantes. 

Nuestro país se mantiene como uno de los países con mayor número de muertes violentas en la región y en el mundo.







Estas estimaciones son el resultado de los tres tipos de la violencia letal en la sociedad: 

*1.- *6.588 homicidios cometidos por los delincuentes, una tasa de 24 víctimas por cada cien mil habitantes. 

*2.- *5.286 muertes por resistencia a la autoridad, según denominación oficial, pero que en su mayoría son homicidios cometidos por los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, por uso excesivo de la fuerza o mediante ejecuciones extrajudiciales; tasa de 19 víctimas por cada cien mil hab.
*
3.-* 4.632 muertes de intencionalidad indeterminada, registrados oficialmente como averiguaciones de muerte, pero que también en su mayor parte son homicidios o permanecen sin aclarar su situación al final del año considerado; tasa estimada es de 17 víctimas por cada cien mil hab.

Las cinco entidades federales más violentas fueron Miranda, Bolívar, Aragua, Distrito Capital y Guárico. 

El estado Miranda ha desplazado al estado Aragua del primer lugar, el estado Bolívar continúa su ascenso y Guárico aparece entre los cinco estados más violentos del país.







Al revisar las diez entidades más violentas, se observa la presencia de los estados que no fueron históricamente violentos, como Sucre, Trujillo, Amazonas y Delta Amacuro. 


Pueden ver el #InformeOVV2019 completo en este *enlace*


----------



## Saturnin (28 Dic 2019)

Medios: - Nos ocultan que en Venezuela se han entregado 3 millones de viviendas sociales desde 2011


----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)

#Top10ArmandoInfo Este año nuestros reportajes de investigación más leídos reflejan, en su variopinta temática, los desvelos e intereses de un país en crisis con sus resonancias en otras latitudes. 

¿Te perdiste alguno? Ingresa a Armando.info o sigue este hilo:

*






¿Necesita lavar su reputación? Se alquilan diputados para tal fin |







La conjura de los testaferros | Un reportaje que cuenta la historia tras los hechos del 30 de abril. 







Mujeres como mercancía, un viejo secreto entre Venezuela y Trinidad







El liderazgo secuestrado del comandante Marín Chaparro







La sombra de los negocios de su yerno cubre al general Rangel Gómez en México







Los cárteles mexicanos controlan la caravana de ‘escorts’ venezolanas camino a la muerte






Cómo se repartieron Chávez y Kirchner el botín de los bonos argentinos






Una sobredosis de Farmacuba mató a la industria farmacéutica venezolana 






El atún de los CLAP es vegetal 





*


----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)

*¡ATENCIÓN! Reportan colas de hasta 2 y 3 días para abastecerse de gasolina en el país a pocas horas del fin de año (+Fotos +Videos)*


----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)

Hoy entraron a mi casa 10 policías fuertemente armados, nada mas y nada menos que el FAES, buscando a alguien (que no vivia en mi casa, se equivocaron) la historia es más larga obviamente, estoy viva por que no era mi dia.


----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Arepa (30 Dic 2019)

*Paramilitares decapitaron a un soldado venezolano que había ido a vender helados a Colombia porque no le alcanzaba su sueldo

 *


----------



## Arepa (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (2 Ene 2020)

*Maduro libra aranceles de importación para facilitar lavado de dinero*


----------



## Arepa (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (5 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (5 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (8 Ene 2020)




----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (8 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (10 Ene 2020)

*TULUM TULUM:*

Listado de las narcomodelos venezolanas invitadas en calidad de “huéspedes de honor” al festival organizado por los carteles de la droga en Tulum, México. *El negocio de la prostitución de alta gama venezolano tiene dos mercados de operaciones principales: los corruptos chavistas y los narcos mexicanos.* Hay narcomodelos que viajan mucho a México pues siempre ha sido un mercado natural, pero esta vez sin ningún tipo de disimulo se les llevaron a todas. 

Uno de quienes colaboró con el flete fue el narcoempresario chavista, Majed Khalil. Vale decir que el “festival” terminó siendo suspendido por las autoridades mexicanas. 

En una próxima entrega hablaremos sobre el caso de la exmiss Osmariel Villalobos, quien tras separarse de su esposo se cotiza como la narcomodelo mejor pagada del chavismo.


----------



## Arepa (10 Ene 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> El Gobierno de Venezuela debería castigar a sus asesores que se han llevado miles de dólares fuera de Venezuela. A lo mejor Chávez y Maduro tenían buena intención pero sus asesores les han engañado y han provocado la crisis y el hambre en el país.
> 
> 
> Maduro debería decir: "Los venezolanos Emosido engañado".
> ...



No habia leido este post, lo que dijiste es un total y absoluto chiste, eso jamás sucederá.


----------



## Arepa (12 Ene 2020)

*Gobierno Socialista Venezolano Amenaza con "Tomar" Panaderías*

El pasado domingo, el vicepresidente Ejecutivo de Venezuela, Tareck El Aissami, informó que saldrá un reglamento para que las panaderías del país cumplan, con el fin de “acabar con las colas”.

Según precisó el funcionario, los comercios que no cumplan con las normativas serán ocupados por el Gobierno y serán entregados a los Clap para _“ponerlas a producir”_.

*
Lo que vivimos en 2017 con el pan:


El pan escasea y el gobierno impone las siguientes reglas a las Panaderías:

1.-Los panes deben salir a más tardar 7 de la mañana todos los días
2.-90% de la harina de trigo debe destinarse al pan y el restante, 10% a cachitos, dulces y otros
3.-Al final de cada jornada debe quedar elaborado pan para el día siguiente
4.-No se podrá condicionar la venta a la compra de otro producto
5.-Las panaderías no podrán tener más de 300 sacos por mes o 10 sacos diarios
6.-No se podrá discriminar a los clientes que solo compran pan o dar trato preferencial a los que compran otros productos
7.-Se verificará el número de personal de cada panadería
8.-No se podrá prestar la materia prima entre las panaderias
9.-Todas la panaderías deberán cumplir con las metas del plan productivo, dependiendo de su capacidad



¿Por qué en Venezuela es tan difícil encontrar pan?
Panaderías que funcionan en Caracas deberán cumplir nueva normativa
Consecomercio teme que panaderías tomadas terminen igual que las areperas Venezuela
Gobierno: o panaderías cumplen condiciones o serán ocupadas*


----------



## Arepa (12 Ene 2020)

*Sin prevención ni defensa, la sífilis recorre las salas de parto venezolanas*







Es barato curarla y aún más fácil prevenirla, pero la sífilis congénita comienza a hacer estragos en la nueva generación de recién nacidos del país. Puede producir condiciones aún más severas que el VIH -incluso la muerte antes de nacer- pero en 2019 el Estado venezolano importó 0,4% de la penicilina que compraba hace diez años, uno de los antibióticos más baratos y comunes en el mercado y principal tratamiento de esta infección, que con tanto avance de la ciencia parece un mal chiste del siglo pasado.

*Leer Más*


----------



## Arepa (18 Ene 2020)

Desde #Venezuela, sobre todo desde el Arco Minero, existe un financiamiento al terrorismo, situación que se habría convertido en un «seguro de vida» para la tiranía.

*Maduro dio a Rusia e Irán la explotación de torio, un mineral para misiles*


----------



## Arepa (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (20 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (20 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (20 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (20 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (26 Ene 2020)

*Lo consumieron por no tener más para comer

Abuela y nieta murieron en Aragua por consumir ñame salvaje*

El sábado 11 de enero, la familia Estrada recogió y preparó ñame salvaje que creció de manera silvestre en la orilla del río El Castaño, en Maracay. A las horas todos los asistentes presentaron signos y síntomas de intoxicación

Genara Estrada, de 84 años de edad, y Sofia Celis Velásquez, de tres años de edad, fallecieron el domingo 12 y el lunes 13, respectivamente, después de consumir ñame salvaje o silvestre en un encuentro familiar en El Castaño, ubicado al norte de Maracay, estado Aragua.

Pablo Estrada, hijo de la señora Genara, comentó que el sábado 11 de enero la familia se reunió en casa de su mamá, ubicada en el callejón El Samán, muy cerca del río El Castaño. A la hora de comer buscaron en la orilla de la quebrada ñame que había crecido de manera silvestre en el lugar. «Mi mamá lo sancochó y luego hizo un puré que comió ella y la niña
Nosotros lo comimos frito», dijo.

Abuela y nieta murieron en Aragua por consumir ñame salvaje


----------



## Arepa (26 Ene 2020)

Para poder postear la noticia anterior tuve que acceder mediante un vpn, todos los medios digitales opositores o bien estan bloqueados en Venezuela o bien funcionan intermitentemente:


----------



## Arepa (27 Ene 2020)




----------



## Arepa (1 Feb 2020)

*Maduro reclama huecos en calles de 23 de Enero y Catia, y exige que plan de asfaltado funcione*

-Maduro dice que fue a Catia y debido a los huecos "se sintió como en Bagdad".

-Regaña a funcionarios por el plan de asfaltado.

-Segundos después, presenta a "Las Chicas del Can" en un acto y se para a bailar merengue.

Todo en menos de 2 min.

Venezuela es realismo mágico.



*Bagdag:*






*Catia:*








No he visto noticias de que un hueco se haya tragado un camión en Bagdad, en Catia sí pasó


----------



## Arepa (1 Feb 2020)

*Venezuela’s Capital Is Booming. Is This the End of the Revolution?*


The Times reseña el boom económico de algunos sectores (relacionados con el gobierno de Maduro) en Vzla., (o, como ya se le empieza a decir, la “China” tropical).


----------



## Arepa (2 Feb 2020)

*OJO SENSIBLES Sólo léanlo si tienen estómago fuerte.
El aparato de tortura que se aplica en Venezuela incluye hasta a las mascotas de los presos políticos.*​
Tortura a presos políticos incluye tratos crueles y encierro de sus mascotas

*




Oso fue traslado en una unidad de las FAES. Foto: Cortesía​
Tres perros continúan bajo «custodia» de las FAES y del Sebin, pues sus dueños son funcionarios acusados de conspirar contra el gobierno de Maduro.* Un golden retriever fue mutilado, lo mataron, y luego le mostraron el video a su dueño, un preso político. 

*Oso cumplirá un año encerrado el 25 de febrero de 2020.* De un comando de las Fuerzas de Acciones Especiales (FAES), en Petare, fue traslado a la zona 7 de Boleíta. Es un perro de raza fila brasilero, que paga con encierro la persecución de su dueño, el sargento mayor de la extinta Policía Metropolitana, Gilberto Rafael Martínez Daza.

A la mascota se la llevó una comisión de las FAES, cuando allanó la casa del funcionario, en el kilómetro 35 de El Junquito. Lo usaron como medida de presión. Familiares y allegados temen no ver más nunca a Oso.

*Al menos siete perros de perseguidos políticos sufrieron maltrato por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad del Estado.* Han sido usados como medida de presión en contra de sus dueños, perseguidos políticos acusados de conspirar en contra del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro. 

*Tres mascotas continúan bajo vigilancia de los efectivos: Oso, Arpa y Thor (mastín napolitano). 

Otros tres murieron: a Bambán lo mutilaron y le dieron tratos crueles previo a su muerte.

Mientras que a Jasper (pastor alemán) y Astro (mestizo) los encontraron muertos luego del allanamiento de los funcionarios. Y Nina (golden retriever) fue recuperada, tres semanas después de su encierro.
*

El abogado penalista Joel García explicó que *los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado optan por llevarse a familiares, conocidos y hasta a las mascotas de los perseguidos para obligarlos a que se entreguen*, como parte de la tortura psicológica o para forzarlos a suministrar alguna información.

*Es crueldad pura. La responsabilidad penal de una persona es individual, no puede heredarse a sus familiares. *Cuando se llevan a un ser querido los coaccionan con la finalidad de que accedan a sus peticiones, bajo torturas y amenazas y logran que se quiebren, lo que representa una violación flagrante de los derechos fundamentales de una persona”.
Martínez Daza fue detenido el 4 de junio de 2018 y durante siete días lo torturaron hasta que, inconsciente, lo trasladaron al hospitalito de Fuerte Tiuna.

_*“Le arrancaron las uñas de los pies, le aplicaron corriente a sus partes íntimas y con una tabla le golpearon en la planta de los pies”*_, dijo un pariente, quien pidió no ser identificado por temor a venganzas.

*




Oso tiene tres años. Foto: Cortesía​*
Tras cuatro meses preso en Ramo Verde, acusado de conspirar contra el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro, Martinez Daza obtuvo un beneficio y fue excarcelado. Sin embargo, en enero de 2019 comenzaron nuevamente las persecuciones y al no encontrarlo retuvieron a su hija (11 años) y a su expareja, durante siete días. A sus padres también los detuvieron por un día.

Al no obtener resultados, detuvieron a su hermano, Luis Alfredo Martínez Daza, quien permanece en la sede del Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia Nacional (Sebin) del Helicoide. 

*




Gilberto Martínez Daza (derecha) y su hermano, Luis Alfredo Martínez Daza, detenido actualmente en el Helicoide. Foto: Cortesía​
Grabaron tortura y asesinato de golden retriever *

A Bambán, un golden retriever de tres años, lo maltrataron, le mutilaron las orejas y lo decapitaron. Este proceso fue grabado por los funcionarios y luego le enseñaron el video a su dueño, Alonso José Mora Alfonzo, mientras este también era torturado.

*





Durante la tortura de Alonso Mora los funcionarios de la Dgcim le mostraron el video de cómo mataban a su perro. Foto: Cortesía*

El 15 de abril de 2018 una comisión mixta del Sebin y de la Dirección General de Contrainteligencia Militar (Dgcim) allanó la casa del paramédico y chef, ubicada en Los Teques, basándose en su amistad con Óscar Pérez para acusarlo de conspirador. 

*Pérez, exfuncionario del Cuerpo de Investigaciones Científicas, Penales y Criminalísticas (Cicpc), fue asesinado el 15 de enero de 2018 en El Junquito, junto con seis miembros de su equipo.
*
El expiloto del Cicpc se declaró desertor del gobierno de Maduro y el 27 de junio de 2017 sobrevoló la sede del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia (TSJ) y del Ministerio de Interior, Justicia y Paz, y lanzó dos granadas de aturdimiento. 

*





Asegura que al golden retriever lo mataron efectivos de la Dgcim. Foto: Cortesía*​
*"Bambán era el bebé de la familia. Cuando secuestraron a Alonso, Bambán trató de defenderlo de los funcionarios y por eso se lo llevaron. No supimos nada de Bambán hasta 47 días después, cuando pudimos ver a Alonso y contó lo que había pasado, por supuesto, sumamente afectado, porque Bambán no tenía la culpa de nada. Fue un horror lo que hicieron esos funcionarios”*, contó un allegado, quien por medidas de seguridad pidió no ser identificado.
Marino Alvarado, abogado y defensor de los Derechos Humanos, aseguró que el chantaje y la extorsión son un patrón represivo empleado por el Gobierno cuando no logra lo que quiere.

*“Llevarse mascotas refleja los niveles de perversidad de los represores, que no se conforman con llevarse a un familiar. Las dos modalidades son un reflejo de que el Gobierno impone terror a como dé lugar”.






Jasper, mascota de Alonso Mora, fue encontrado muerto en la casa. Foto: Cortesía​*
Después del allanamiento, la familia, que huyó por seguridad, se enteró de que a Jasper y Astro, otros perros que también tenían en su hogar, los encontraron muertos. No descartan que los hayan matado los efectivos.


*De acuerdo con el informe anual de Provea, en 2019 hubo un total de 574 víctimas de torturas y 23 fallecidos producto de las mismas.* La Dgcim fue el segundo cuerpo que más torturó, con un registro de 124 personas. El primero fue el Cicpc con 259 víctimas. 

*La ONG estima que la tortura se convirtió en una práctica generalizada y sistemática contra presos políticos y comunes.* Es un castigo empleado por el gobierno de Maduro. De hecho, durante su gestión es cuando más víctimas se han documentado desde 1989.

Actualmente, Alfonzo está preso en la cárcel de Ramo Verde y, a juicio de su familia, en un limbo jurídico. Antes de su traslado a la prisión militar estuvo en Santa Ana, donde también fue torturado. La familia está muy preocupada por su salud porque tiene unos nódulos que le causan dolor, no puede apoyar el pie izquierdo y persiste el dolor en sus brazos: en varias de las torturas lo guindaron por los brazos, él no recuerda durante cuántos días.

El ministro de Interior, Justicia y Paz, Néstor Reverol, acusó a Alfonzo de integrar, presuntamente, una célula terrorista que pretendía impedir las votaciones presidenciales en mayo de 2018, poniendo explosivos en varias instituciones. Atribuyó su captura a la Operación Gedeón II. 

*Arpa y Thor mascotas de un coronel de la GNB*

Desde el 1° de febrero de 2018, Arpa y Thor, dos perros raza mastín napolitano, han estado en la mira de los funcionarios. Su dueño es el coronel retirado de la Guardia Nacional Bolivariana (GNB), Oswaldo García Palomo, quien está preso desde enero de 2019. 

*




Los perros estuvieron al menos 20 días sin comer, bajo custodia policial. Foto: Cortesía​*
Durante un tiempo ambos quedaron bajo el cuidado de Ariana Granadillo, estudiante de Medicina, y sus padres. Ellos también fueron detenidos. En el caso de Ariana, la arrestaron tres veces por ser familiar lejana del coronel retirado. 

Ambas mascotas estuvieron sometidas en su casa, en Carrizal, estado Miranda, luego de que la familia huyera por la persecución política. Durante 20 días los efectivos que custodiaban la casa no permitían que los proteccionistas les dieran comida y agua a los perros, aunque ellos lo hacían por la parte trasera de la casa.
Posteriormente estuvieron bajo el cuidado de la proteccionista animal Ángela Expósito, durante cuatro meses, hasta que ella fue detenida por una comisión del Sebin el 22 de septiembre de 2018 acusada de presunta conspiración. Ese mismo día se llevaron a los perros al Helicoide, donde permanecen actualmente.

*“No entendemos el sadismo de detener a los perros. Cuando custodiaron la casa ni siquiera dejaban que los vecinos les dieran agua o comida”*, contó un allegado a la familia, quien pidió protección de su identidad por medidas de seguridad.

*





Las mascotas pudieron ser rescatadas, hasta que nuevamente las encerraron. Foto: Cortesía*​
A García Palomo lo acusan de conspirar para derrocar el gobierno de Maduro en marzo de 2018 y también de presuntamente participar en un intento de magnicidio en la avenida Bolívar, el 4 de agosto de ese año. 

Por su presunta vinculación con el coronel retirado persiguen a la capitana de navío Emmy Da Acosta, quien está en el exilio. Su mascota, Nina, una golden retriever, también estuvo encerrada durante 15 días en la Dgcim, pero fue entregada a una proteccionista animal. 

*





Nina pudo ser rescatada luego de 15 días. Foto: Cortesía*​

Por la persecución de la capitana Da Acosta, el 20 de mayo de 2018 efectivos de la Dgcim detuvieron a su pareja, José Alberto Marulanda, médico traumatólogo. Víctima de torturas perdió la audición del oído derecho y la sensibilidad en sus pulgares, pues le apretaron muy fuerte las esposas.


----------



## Arepa (2 Feb 2020)

*José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero: “Tengo información que no tiene nadie sobre lo que pasa en Venezuela”*

*Entrevista en la Razón*







El ex presidente del Gobierno repasa la actualidad política en una entrevista a LA RAZÓN, en la que asegura que a los independentistas “nadie les exige que renuncien a su programa de máximos” pero "todos tenemos que aceptar renuncias.

*–Decía que cuando le llaman da su opinión, ¿le han llamado en estas últimas semanas por Venezuela? Hay quien interpreta que en el cambio de posición del Gobierno, o eso parece, ha influido usted.*

–Mi posición es fruto de haber estado trabajando con Venezuela durante más de tres años. Tanto con el Gobierno de Rajoy como con el de Sánchez. Y una cosa es mi posición, y otra la del Gobierno.
*
–¿Y la de ahora del Gobierno qué le parece?*

–Es necesario un debate sosegado sobre Venezuela y hay que sacar a Venezuela de la confrontación política interna. Tengo información que no tiene nadie sobre lo que ha pasado en los últimos años allí, donde he estado hasta 38 veces, conozco a todos los líderes de la oposición y del Gobierno. Y adelanto, del conocimiento directo que tengo, que hay posibilidades para que ese diálogo entre Gobierno y oposición, que nunca se ha roto, pueda tener en un plazo breve resultados positivos.

*–¿A qué se refiere?*

–A los procesos electorales que tenemos por delante. A las elecciones a la Asamblea Nacional, que está en una situación difícil, con dos teóricas directivas. Esto debe ir acompañado, lógicamente, de un acuerdo sobre los órganos electorales.

*–¿Maduro facilitará unas elecciones libres y democráticas?*

–Las elecciones que ganó la oposición en 2015 fueron libres. Y su resultado se aceptó. El problema en Venezuela es que hay una parte de la política que se sustancia con reglas democráticas y otra parte, sin embargo, se ajusta sólo a reglas sometidas al principio de que el fin justifica todos los medios. Como casi siempre en política, o en la vida misma, nada es blanco o negro, hay muchos grises. Y en mi experiencia en Venezuela lo que más he visto son grises. Negar que en Venezuela hay un parte de la población que es chavista y otra, opositora, por utilizar los términos convencionales, es no entender nada. Gracias a la acción de personas que defendemos el diálogo, y que hemos trabajado duramente para evitar que la situación se desbordase, no se ha producido una confrontación civil. La oposición y el Gobierno hablan, también hay diálogo con la Administración americana, y las vías para avanzar están claras. Como no se avanza es con sanciones que sólo sirven para hacer daño al pueblo venezolano.

*–¿Avala la gestión que ha hecho el Gobierno de la visita de Delcy Rodríguez?*

–Absolutamente. Estamos hablando, además, de un tema que no tendrá ningún recorrido ni trascendencia. Ábalos ya ha dado explicaciones varias veces.

*–Varias veces y con muchas contradicciones.*

–He estado en el Gobierno y la mayor parte de las veces las cosas pasan más por azar que porque haya detrás ninguna conspiración. Quiero decir también que yo tengo una buena relación con Delcy Rodríguez, y me parece obligado recordar, porque nadie lo ha hecho, que es quien preside la Comisión de la Verdad en Venezuela y quien ha colaborado conmigo para promover la mayoría de las liberaciones de dirigentes de la oposición, empezando por la de Leopoldo López.

*–Está en la lista «negra» de la UE, y tiene prohibido viajar por el espacio Schengen precisamente porque está acusada de graves vulneraciones de derechos humanos en su país.*

–Insisto. Es la persona que me acompañó tres veces a la prisión de Ramo Verde para hablar con Leopoldo López y promover su libertad. Puede haber un procedimiento de sanciones porque es la presidenta de la Asamblea Nacional constituyente que Maduro promovió frente a la Asamblea Nacional. Aquí hay quienes levantan antorchas de los derechos humanos sin más contenido que el de buscar la confrontación interna, y otros hemos trabajado con discreción para que los derechos humanos se respeten lo más posible. Con resultados como la liberación de más de un centenar de personas que han dejado de estar en la cárcel. Para seguir avanzando hay que tener una mirada completa de un conflicto muy complicado. Aquí también hubo un intento de golpe de Estado y se usaron drones para intentar matar a la cúpula del Gobierno de Maduro durante un desfile, esto lo hemos visto todos y prueba la intensidad y la dificultad del conflicto. Por cierto, el Gobierno acreditado en Naciones Unidas es el Gobierno de Maduro, que es el Gobierno de facto, que ejerce con su potestad jurídica. Luego ha habido un reconocimiento simbólico, que no jurídico, en la figura de Guaidó.

*–A partir de ese conocimiento directo que tiene de la situación en Venezuela, ¿el Gobierno de Maduro vulnera, a su juicio, derechos fundamentales?*

–Mi posición no es juzgar a otro país, lo que he hecho es trabajar por los derechos fundamentales y la concordia. Pero también digo que las sanciones y los discursos muy duros contra el Gobierno de Venezuela es una vía fallida. Ahí están los resultados de la operación con Guaidó, que no ha servido para nada. Por otra parte, yo no necesito demostrar mi compromiso con los derechos fundamentales ni mis convicciones democráticas. Y estoy convencido de que el diálogo y el respeto es lo que ha servido para sacar a Leopoldo López y a otros muchos más de la cárcel. También vuelvo a insistir en que Delcy Rodríguez ha trabajado siempre a favor de las medidas de libertad y de los derechos fundamentales. Por cierto, el último trimestre ha sido el primero desde 2014 en el que ha habido crecimiento económico positivo en Venezuela. Sé que se me critica mucho, que me llaman de todo, pero me da igual porque creo firmemente en que el futuro del pueblo venezolano depende del diálogo y del respeto entre las partes.


----------



## Arepa (5 Feb 2020)

Grupos ilegales que controlan minas de oro en Bolívar han asesinado o desmembrado a sus víctimas para ejercer control con complicidad estatal. 

Los compradores de oro y las refinerías deberían asegurarse que el oro venezolano no esté manchado con sangre. 


*Venezuela: Violentos abusos en minas de oro ilegales*

Denuncias creíbles de participación y complicidad de autoridades venezolanas


----------



## Arepa (8 Feb 2020)

*Bloomberg: Maduro abraza el capitalismo y regresan 1 millón de Venezolanos 

Como dicen ustedes los españoles "esto tiene sus matices" y vaya si los tiene, sinceramente espero que los que regresan se den con una piedra en los dientes al creer falsamente que las cosas han mejorado por aquí.

Ahora bien si Maduro gira totalmente hacia políticas capitalistas olvídense que saldrá del poder...*


Carlos Viloria retornó el mes pasado. El abogado de 35 años, había tenido suficientes días de 15 horas y jefes abusivos como trabajador de un restaurante en Argentina durante un año y medio. "Voy a encontrar un trabajo que me pague en dólares en mi país", dijo







Después de conducir la economía venezolana por un precipicio, Nicolás Maduro ha omitido la aplicación de regulaciones asfixiantes. Con esto, los dólares fluyen libremente y la empresa privada ha encontrado un poco de oxígeno.

De acuerdo a un reportaje de Bloomberg la emigración ha comenzado a disminuir. Además, el régimen está promulgando leyes para gravar las transacciones en dólares y permitir a las empresas emitir deuda en monedas extranjeras.

Carlos Viloria, es uno de los venezolanos que retornó el mes pasado. El abogado de 35 años de edad, había tenido suficientes días de 15 horas laborares y jefes abusivos en un restaurante en Argentina durante un año y medio. *«Voy a encontrar un trabajo que me pague en dólares en mi país»*, dijo.

*«Todos son signos de que, a pesar de una gira mundial triunfante que incluye una reunión de la Casa Blanca con el presidente Donald Trump, el presidente interino Juan Guaidó está más lejos de derrocar a Maduro que hace un año cuando anunció ese plan y obtuvo un amplio apoyo internacional»*, afirma parte de la reseña.

*Ayuda de aliados*

A pesar de las sanciones de Estados Unidos, el régimen las surfea gracias a la colaboración de sus aliados. Incluso adopta una versión del capitalismo de Estado al estilo chino.

*«Las economías de los países que nos han ayudado son capitalistas: China, Turquía e India»*, dijo David Paravisini, legislador de la asamblea nacional constituyente.

*«Para obtener su ayuda, se necesitan condiciones de liberalismo económico. Eso es lo que hizo China para avanzar. Es lo que tenemos que hacer»*, agregó.

El nuevo enfoque incluye conversaciones secretas que Maduro ha tenido con los tenedores de 60.000 millones de dólares en bonos. Algunos de ellos estadounidenses, que ofrecen unirlos con una compañía de perforación extranjera a la que se les otorgarían los derechos de los campos petroleros como medio de recuperar su deuda.

Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas de petróleo conocidas del mundo y, si este acuerdo se concreta, muchos inversores podrían obtener enormes ganancias.

Varios de los que se han reunido con Maduro recientemente dicen que tiene más confianza de lo que lo han visto en mucho tiempo. Hablaron bajo condición de anonimato.

Elliott Abrams, enviado especial de Estados Unidos para Venezuela, no está de acuerdo.

*«¿Por qué sucede esto?»*, preguntó a los periodistas este jueves, refiriéndose a la dolarización y la privatización. «Porque sus espaldas están contra la pared«, respondió.

*Bolívar sin valor*

El dólar estadounidense se ha convertido en la moneda no oficial de Venezuela. El bolívar, la moneda oficial, se ha vuelto inútil a través de años de hiperinflación.

*«Lo que vimos no fue una liberalización, sino una permisividad, y en algunos casos un marco legal que existió pero no se hizo cumplir»*, dijo Tamara Herrera, economista jefe de la consultora Sintesis Financiera.

*«La necesidad surgió debido a la intensificación progresiva de las sanciones estadounidenses. Los nuevos decretos muestran el hambre fiscal y la naturaleza punitiva del gobierno»*, añadió.

La asamblea constituyente aprobó un impuesto al valor agregado el mes pasado para obtener beneficios de 70% estimado de todas las transacciones este año que se realizarán en dólares.

*«Estamos haciendo esto ahora porque hay signos que apuntan a una recuperación de la economía«*, dijo Jesús Faria, un legislador del partido socialista.

*«Pero tenemos una economía altamente especulativa en la que los fijadores de precios, especialmente los comerciantes. Aprovechan todas las oportunidades para establecer y obtener ganancias extraordinarias, y se deben crear incentivos para la producción nacional a través de políticas más eficientes»*.

*Maduro y la policía de precios*

Esto ha significado un regreso abrupto a algún socialismo estatista. La agencia de control de precios de Venezuela dijo que inspeccionó más de 1.900 tiendas en enero.

La ministra de Comercio del régimen, Eneida Laya, dijo recientemente que 135 agentes habían sido enviados a todo el país para *«poner fin a la economía especulativa»*.

El escrutinio había disminuido en los últimos meses. El régimen está observando de cerca nuevamente.

*«Vinieron la semana pasada para decirnos que reduzcamos nuestras ganancias al 30%, lo que tuvimos que hacer, pero perjudicó nuestro negocio»*, dijo Maria Luisa Pereira, que vende harina, arroz y condimentos en el mercado de Quinta Crespo.

*Menos venezolanos se van*

Mientras tanto, menos venezolanos se van, según dos estudios electorales, Datanalisis y Delphos. En un informe de diciembre de Datanalisis, aquellos que expresaron su deseo de abandonar el país cayó a 38%, 5 puntos menos que el año anterior.

*De los que han emigrado en los últimos cinco años, 17%, o aproximadamente 1 millón, han regresado durante el mismo período.*

Sin embargo, Naciones Unidas aún proyecta que este año el número de venezolanos emigrantes superará a los 6 millones de sirios que han sido expulsados de su tierra natal.

Ecoanalítica dice que las remesas han aumentado de 2.7 mil millones de dólares en 2018 a lo que estima serán 4.000 millones de dólares este año.

*«Pongo mis esperanzas en la dolarización»*

Luis Vicente León, jefe de Datanálisis, dijo que la emigración de venezolanos se ha desacelerado recientemente no solo por las nuevas oportunidades en el hogar sino también por las nuevas restricciones y la reacción xenófoba en el extranjero.

*«Las barreras en esos países están aumentando dramáticamente y hacen que la salida sea más difícil, especialmente para aquellos sin visas o recursos»*, dijo Leon.

*«Además, con la dolarización, quedarse en casa parece ser menos traumático que emigrar»*.

Viloria, el abogado que acaba de regresar de Buenos Aires, dijo que encontró la vida allí difícil.

*«Al principio, me exigían que trabajara muchas horas, a veces 15 horas al día, y me pagaban mucho menos que el salario mínimo*», dijo.

*«No podía quejarme o me despedirían. No me hicieron parar durante 10 horas seguidas, solo tenía 15 minutos para comer, y muchas veces tenía que comer de pie»*.

Alquiló una pequeña habitación en un departamento que compartió con otros dos. También se sintió incómodo a menudo.

*«Algunos de los gerentes argentinos eran xenófobos… Una vez le dijeron a un compañero venezolano que había venido de Venezuela como una cucaracha. En Venezuela tenemos fallas de agua y electricidad, pero al menos vivo en mi casa. En Argentina, es cierto que podría caminar de forma segura por la noche y hay muchos eventos culturales, pero pasé todo mi tiempo trabajando, a menudo maltratados, y el dinero no era suficiente. Estoy poniendo mis esperanzas en la dolarización»*.

Maduro abraza el capitalismo y emigrantes venezolanos regresan


----------



## Arepa (21 Feb 2020)




----------



## Arepa (21 Feb 2020)




----------



## Arepa (25 Feb 2020)




----------



## Arepa (25 Feb 2020)

Finalmente, luego de una larga espera, el Programa Mundial de Alimentos (WFP) publicó el resultado de su evaluación de seguridad alimentaria para Venezuela. El estudio realizó 8.375 encuestas de hogares entre Jul y Sept de 2019. 

Es el primer estudio riguroso sobre el tema.

*La evaluación estima que 1 de cada 3 personas en Venezuela (32.3%) está en inseguridad alimentaria y necesita asistencia. *

7.9% de la población en Venezuela (2.3Mill) está en inseguridad alimentaria severa. 24.4% adicional (7Mill) está en inseguridad alimentaria moderada.

*Uno de cada cinco hogares (17.8%) tiene un nivel inaceptable de consumo de alimentos. 74% de las familias ha utilizado ha reducido la variedad y calidad de la comida. 60% de los hogares reportó haber reducido el tamaño de las porciones de comida.

33% de los hogares ha aceptado trabajar a cambio de comida*. 20% ha vendido bienes familiares para cubrir necesidades básicas. 60% familias han gastado sus ahorros en comida. Estas estrategias tienen un límite y se agotan, poniendo a la gente en grave peligro.

*70% reportó que hay comida disponible, pero los precios son demasiado altos. *59% de los hogares no tiene ingresos suficientes para comprar comida y 65% no es capaz de comprar artículos esenciales de higiene, ropa y calzado.

El estudio del WFP es una radiografía de la verdadera situación humanitaria de Venezuela. Un tercio de la población no puede mantener un consumo básico de alimentos, sobretodo niños y niñas, mujeres embarazadas y lactantes, y adultos mayores.

Aquí, el enlace al estudio del WFP "Evaluación de la Seguridad Alimentaria en Emergencia (ESAE)":

*WFP Venezuela — Evaluación de seguridad alimentaria: Principales hallazgos | Datos recolectados de julio a septiembre de 2019*


----------



## Arepa (12 Mar 2020)

*Comunidad venezolana en Chile experimentó gran repunte y creció un 58% en 2019 *Comunidad venezolana en Chile experimentó gran repunte y creció un 58% en 2019


----------



## Arepa (23 Mar 2020)

* El chavismo detiene a periodistas y médicos por contradecir la versión oficial del coronavirus #COVID19 #Internacional *

A la misma hora que los aviones rusos sukhoi surcaban el cielo de Caracas para demostrar la fuerza de la revolución, los padres de Darvinson Rojas buscaban a su hijo. Una docena de agentes de las Fuerzas Especiales de la Policía (FAES) detuvieron al periodista en la noche del sábado, simulando buscar a enfermos de coronavirus. También se llevaron inicialmente a los padres, pero los soltaron, tras golpear duramente a Jesús Rojas.

La realidad es que el objetivo de los "batallones de exterminio" de Maduro, como los define Naciones Unidas, era el propio informador, que en los últimos días ha publicado en sus redes sociales datos sobre la pandemia que contradicen la versión gubernamental. "Hay indicios de que la detención se debe a la cobertura de Rojas del covid-19. Nuevamente Nicolás Maduro hace uso de su política represiva", denunció Erika Guevara-Rosas, directora para América de Amnistía Internacional. 








El chavismo detiene a periodistas y médicos por contradecir la versión oficial del coronavirus


----------



## Arepa (23 Mar 2020)

*Varias mentiras:

Los bancos tienen años sin dar créditos 

Los alquileres residenciales y comerciales se pagan la mayoría en dólares

Maduro prometió en 2019 asumir nóminas de la empresa privada y nunca cumplió 

CONATEL no puede garantizar conexión de un país desconectado:*




Nicolás Maduro, en el marco de la cuarentena social para combatir el coronavirus, emite nuevo decreto en el que ordena lo siguiente:

▪ Ratifica la Inamovilidad laboral hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2020. 

▪ Activa plan especial de pago de nóminas de las empresas del país a través del sistema Patria por un lapso de 6 meses desde marzo.

▪ Suspende el cobro de alquiler de comercios y viviendas principales en 6 meses para proteger a las familias venezolanas.

▪ Ratifica el plan priorizado de inversión agroalimentaria para garantizar 7 millones de familias beneficiadas por el Clap.

▪ Se pagarán bonos especiales por el Carnet de la Patria a trabajadores informales y privados.

▪ Suspende por 6 meses pago de capital e intereses de créditos bancarios.

▪ Aprueba en el Plan de Emergencia los términos de acceso para adquirir créditos para los pequeños y medianos productores en especial para las Pymes.

▪ Prohibido en los próximos 6 meses el corte de todos los servicios de telecomunicaciones, Conatel se encargará de hacer cumplir la medida.


----------



## Arepa (16 Abr 2020)

El general chavista Vladimir Padrino López estaría vinculado a través de su esposa y otros miembros de su familia con un entramado de empresas y bienes raíces valoradas en millones de dólares tanto en EEUU como en Venezuela:
35 generales del Ejército venezolano crearon 42 empresas privadas habilitadas para trabajar con el Estado. Juntos han obtenido 225 contratos

https://es.panampost.com/sabrina-martin/2020/04/13/padrino-lopez-generales-chavismo


----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2020)

*Para los españoles que enfrentan al chavismo*


*https://es.panampost.com/asier-mora...para-los-espanoles-que-enfrentan-al-chavismo/*

Las circunstancias, entre la España actual y la Venezuela de hace veinte años, son muy disímiles pero los procesos de fondo tienen similitudes relevantes







Las comparaciones siempre son odiosas, decía Cervantes a través del Quijote. Un principio claramente aplicable a la intimidad individual y a las personas. Sabemos que nadie encuentra simpático ser objeto de equiparaciones.

Si queremos exagerarlo un poco, podemos decir que una comparación es incapaz de dar completa cuenta de la cerrada exclusividad de cada fenómeno. En cualquier caso, ese tampoco es su propósito.

No obstante, negarnos a usar las herramientas con las que contamos para analizar semejanzas, posiblemente implique perdernos en el caos. No podríamos poner dos naranjas en la misma bolsa. Es innecesario condenar toda comparación, si tenemos claro de antemano los límites del proceso.

*¿Cabe equiparar el actual gobierno socialista español con el chavismo?*

_*A los ojos de todos los demás, los venezolanos debemos parecer severamente traumatizados. Con preocupante reincidencia, nos mantenemos ofreciendo precauciones y llamadas de atención, buscando que nadie viva lo que nosotros atravesamos. Sabemos que no hay quien escarmiente en cabeza ajena, pero no podemos evitar intentarlo.*_

*Las circunstancias, entre la España actual y la Venezuela de hace veinte años, son muy disímiles, desde luego.* Aunque inteligente, enumerar la características contrastantes entre dos naranjas no hace que sean frutas diferentes. Los procesos de fondo que enfrenta el ciudadano tienen similitudes relevantes, susceptibles de revisión.

*La excusa de hoy es la emergencia

En este momento hay la condición sanitaria que afecta toda la cotidianidad y, por lo tanto, a la política. Es el punto ideal para solicitudes del tipo “arrimar el hombro”, como descaradamente intentara Rodríguez Zapatero en la crisis económica del 2009.

El mismo fenómeno carente de imaginación lo encontramos en la súplica por “lealtad” que construye el dueto Sánchez-Iglesias. *Una propuesta que sería mínimamente verosímil si no se acompañara del constante ataque a la oposición y, mucho peor, de una pésima gestión de la crisis, plagada de displicencia e irregularidades. Curiosamente, el intercambio político fértil funciona exactamente al contrario: una oposición capaz de incomodar previene contra la posibilidad de que cualquier gobierno se duerma en los laureles.

Pero los chavistas españoles desean que no se les critique. Lo que casi garantiza que los errores seguirán abundando, dado que sus esfuerzos se centran en ocultarlos no en evitarlos. La irresponsable respuesta socialista seguirá siendo: “el problema es que la oposición nos crítica”. Es decir, el problema es que existe una oposición, porque la ausencia de crítica la logran, por un precio, los dictadores.


----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2020)




----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2020)

*Geraldine Moreno. DEP.*


----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2020)

*Poder militar nominal contra poder real: el caso de Venezuela*


----------



## Arepa (22 Abr 2020)

❗Fuentes vinculan sublevación en Los Teques con operación para liberar presos políticos (Fuentes vinculan sublevación en Los Teques con operación para liberar presos políticos - Runrun)

El destino de los sublevados se presume era la cárcel de Ramo Verde, para rescatar algunos detenidos y llevarse otro parque de armas

Fuentes ligadas a las fuerzas castrenses aseguran que el grupo de capitanes y tenientes que planificó la sublevación de Puerta Morocha, en Los Teques, estado Miranda, planeaba tomar el control del Destacamento 441 para luego hacerse con el parque de armas y liberar a un grupo de presos políticos de la cárcel de Ramo Verde.

La insubordinación, encabezada por el capitán Dimas Omar Murillo Rubio, se inició a la medianoche del lunes 20 de abril, pero fue frustrada por funcionarios de la Dirección General de Contrainteligencia Militar (Dgcim) antes de que se diera la señal a varios compañeros, instalados en puntos estratégicos de la región altomirandina para que actuaran.

Fuentes vinculan sublevación en Los Teques con operación para liberar presos políticos - Runrun


----------



## Arepa (23 Abr 2020)




----------



## Arepa (24 Abr 2020)

*Saqueos y protestas en Venezuela por escasez de alimentos y gasolina (OJO SENSIBLES)


Sin cuarentena que valga: reportan saqueos en Upata por la escasez de alimentos y gasolina*
A la situación se le suma el descontento por la imparable subida del precio del dólar paralelo que influye directamente en el precio de los productos. Este miércoles se registró una situación similar en el estado Sucre

Habitantes de la ciudad de Upata, en el estado Bolívar, salieron este jueves a protestar en rechazo a la escasez de alimentos y de la gasolina, en medio de la pandemia.

A la situación se le suma el descontento por la imparable subida del precio del dólar paralelo, que influye en los precios de los productos y los hace inalcanzables para aquellos ciudadanos que han visto sus ingresos mermados.

Los disturbios en Upata ocurrieron simultáneamente con otros en Punta de Mata, municipio Ezequiel Zamora en Monagas.

Habitantes de la zona intentaron saquear los establecimientos ubicados en la avenida Bolívar, pero funcionarios policiales y militares lo impidieron.

Una situación similar se registró también este miércoles en Cumanacoa, estado Sucre, en donde algunos locales comerciales fueron saqueados. Según reportes en las redes sociales, resultaron heridas varias personas.

La medida de cuarentena por el covid-19 y las fallas en el suministro de gasolina han impactado negativamente en la distribución de los alimentos en varias partes del país.

En las estaciones de servicio se forman largas colas de ciudadanos, incluidos productores y trabajadores del sector de la alimentación, a la espera de que les despachen el combustible.

https://www.elnacional.com/venezuel...upata-por-la-escasez-de-alimentos-y-gasolina/[/URL]




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EWUTMWzUwAAcmqs?format=jpg&name=large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EWUTPw8U8AYKQyl?format=jpg&name=large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EWUToGGU0AIM3_X?format=jpg&name=large









abogadosvenezuela on Twitter

[email]cosmo@cosmodelafuente.com[/email] on Twitter

TemplarioResistencia on Twitter

Reporte Divergente Nacional Venezuela on Twitter

TweetNoticias on Twitter

Watcher on Twitter


----------



## Arepa (24 Abr 2020)

*Comprar 15 litros de gasolina es una penitencia de 44 horas en cola*

Los Teques.- Un total de 44 horas de cola, desde el miércoles 15 de abril, a las 6:00 pm, hasta las 4:00 pm del viernes 17, hicieron al menos 320 conductores en la carretera Panamericana para surtir sus vehículos con solo 15 litros de gasolina en la estación de servicio La Matica, ubicada en Los Teques, capital del estado Miranda.

Felipe fue uno de esos conductores. Vive en Maracay y pasó dos semanas continuas tratando de cargar combustible en una estación de servicio situada en el centro de la capital aragüeña. Desistió de su cometido en su ciudad de residencia y decidió viajar a Los Teques, donde vive su mamá.

*Leer más*


----------



## Arepa (24 Abr 2020)

Voy a aclarar algo que nunca lo he dicho por aquí, hace rato me di cuenta que argumentar en este foro es palabra muerta, pero bueno será la cuarentena que anima a escribir.

Me hace gracia los comentarios que suelen escribir en mis hilos, yo posteo por desahogo, por no tener nada mejor que hacer con mi vida, por fastidiar a los que no me quieren aquí en fc y mis hilos se suelen llenar de personas que nerviosamente dicen "eso no va a ocurrir aquí", a mi no me tienen que convencer de nada yo no vivo en España, convenzase ustedes mismos.
*Yo jamás he dicho que Esp termine exactamente igual como Vzla, es imposible son dos realidades completamente distintas*, pero tienen en el poder a personas que les parece genial y muy elevado las formas y el pensamiento que llevó a Venezuela a la destrucción, así que algo de esto tan maravilloso lo aplicarán en tú país y de hecho ya lo están haciendo.
Que si los protege la UE? Te tengo una noticia, no se sabe si entre los planes de la izq este en el largo plazo plantear la salida de tú país de la UE, si algo tiene la izquierda es esperar el momento oportuno para ejecutar sus acciones.
Qué Pablo Iglesias es temporal en el poder?
Ya logró lo más difícil que era llegar ahí, mantenerse será menos complicado. Y no se trata solo de Iglesias, se le ha dado mucha voz a políticos que comulgan con ese pensamiento...Con esa gente no se puede hacer nada jamás cambiaran su modo de pensar, pero lo peor a mi juicio son las personas que simplemente no prestan atención a todo lo que sucede, por vivir cómodamente en su burbuja y temo que es la mayoría, esperen que le exploten la burbuja, ya saldrán chillando. Somos seres políticos tenemos que fijar posición bien sea a favor o en contra pero no permanecer indiferentes.


----------



## Arepa (25 Abr 2020)

Nos jodimos, vuelve de nuevo la escasez:

Viernes 24 de Abril 2020/ Delcy Rodriguez


-El día miércoles el presidente Nicolás Maduro en una actividad con la producción agrícola, anuncio al país un Plan Despliegue para contener la especulación.

Es muy preocupante que cuando el país entero está librando está batalla, hay factores que pretendan desestabilizar la patria.

-Queremos anunciar importantes imágenes.
Hemos tomado acciones instruidas por el presidente y el gabinete económico.

-Asi mismo queremos informar, que se han adoptado dos tipos de medidas apegadas a la ley orgánica de precios justos.

•1) Ocupación tempemporal de COPOSA por 180 días, que pueden ser prorrogados.
Medida que busca garantizar la producción.


•2) La venta supervisada, mecanismo contemplado de la ley orgánica de precios justos.

*Tres empresas contempladas para esta medida:

-Alimentos Polar
-Plumrose
-Matadero de Turmero

• De igual modo se que la ministra de Comercio y el ministro de Economía se reunieron con la Asociación Nacional de Supermercados y Autoservicios (ANSA), estableciéndose una mesa con precios acordados para 27 productos, que se anunciarán la semana que viene.

Más adelante, más informacion.


----------



## Nicors (25 Abr 2020)

Por supuesto todo esto que pasa en Venezuela no sale en las tv españolas todas controladas por el socialcomunismo.


----------



## Arepa (7 May 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Por supuesto todo esto que pasa en Venezuela no sale en las tv españolas todas controladas por el socialcomunismo.



gracias por pasar


----------



## Nicors (7 May 2020)

A ti 


Arepa dijo:


> gracias por pasar



A ti por divulgar la verdad del comunismo.


----------



## Tranki (7 May 2020)

Desde Galicia, muchas gracias y todo mi apoyo para el pueblo venezolano.

En mi caso, ya están de vuelta todos los familiares que residieron allí durante años... Qué tristeza más grande!


----------



## Arepa (7 May 2020)

*Fracasan misiones para capturar en Venezuela a Maduro OJO SENSIBLES 

Recuerden que la cabeza de Maduro vale 15 millones de dólares: 



3 de mayo incursión en Macuto Estado Vargas
Hoy dos incursiones en Chuao Estado Aragua y Puerto Cruz Estado Vargas.

Resumen de la actividad en Venezuela:*

Milicias de expatriados en Brasil formandose, milicias de expatriados en Colombia formandose, *Guaidó acordó un pago a una milicia privada estadounidense comandada por un ex-boina verde de afganistan para entrenar milicianos y no pagó finalmente y abortó el golpe que se inició en abril del año pasado. 
El boina verde molesto por eso dice que no había visto tal nivel de indecencia nunca y que Guaidó es disidencia controlada*, el boina verde se entera que la CIA detuvo a un compañero suyo, dice que ya le da igual el pago y a sus milicianos también y que harán las cosas por diversión, todos los cuarteles de Venezuela en alerta, no les dejan armas a los soldados o se las dejan sin cargadores y están buscando milicianos y milicias ocultas por todo el país y todas las ciudades. 


*Ex-Green Beret Says Attempt to Oust Maduro Ongoing After Setback*

TRADUCCIÓN :

Bloomberg | Ex-boina verde Dice intento por destituir Maduro continuo Después revés | 05.04.20
- "Un ex boina verde dijo un esfuerzo que ha estado funcionando para derrocar al presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, - el cual el gobierno de Caracas, dijo que se detuvo en sus pistas - está en curso, con 52 hombres, entre ellos dos estadounidenses, en la planta.

Hablando por teléfono, Jordan Goudreau reconoció que algunos de los soldados que trabajan con él fueron capturados o asesinados por las fuerzas de seguridad el domingo y lunes cuando trataban de entrar en el país de Colombia.

- “La misión principal era liberar a Venezuela, para capturar Maduro, pero la misión fracasó en Caracas (El Golpe 2019),” dijo. “La misión secundaria es la creación de campos de insurgencia contra Maduro. Ya están en los campos, que están reclutando y vamos a empezar a atacar blancos tácticos “









Roman Camacho on Twitter

Roman Camacho on Twitter

Roman Camacho on Twitter

Roman Camacho on Twitter

Roman Camacho on Twitter

Daniel Blanco on Twitter

VVsincensura on Twitter

VVsincensura on Twitter

VVsincensura on Twitter


----------



## Arepa (7 May 2020)

*Actualización 06/05/2020:*











*El Washington post ha publicado el contrato entre Guaido y los mercenarios de Silvercorp:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/cont...line_manual_10&itid=lk_interstitial_manual_10*


----------



## Arepa (7 May 2020)

Tranki dijo:


> Desde Galicia, muchas gracias y todo mi apoyo para el pueblo venezolano.
> 
> En mi caso, ya están de vuelta todos los familiares que residieron allí durante años... Qué tristeza más grande!



Muchas gracias por tu apoyo


----------



## Arepa (7 May 2020)

*Masacre del régimen de Maduro en cárcel Venezolana 47 asesinados OJO SENSIBLES* 


*Venezuela: al menos 46 presos muertos en la cárcel de Guanare y el hospital local colapsó por la cantidad de heridos
*

1 de Mayo de 2020

*Según las primeras versiones de las autoridades, los detenidos intentaron huir de la prisión rompiendo la valla del perímetro de seguridad, momento en el que se desencadenó un tiroteo porque estaban intentando protagonizar un intento de fuga. Sin embargo, la oposición asegura que no intentaban fugarse y que exigían alimentos.*

Presuntamente el motín inició por falta de alimentos en el penal. Al respecto, Girón resaltó que son los familiares quienes llevan los alimentos, medicamentos, ropa, artículos de aseo personal a los privados de libertad.

*“Se estableció una modalidad de que los familiares entregaban la comida en la entrada de la cárcel y los funcionarios posteriormente debían entregarla a los reclusos, pero aparentemente estos alimentos no llegaban a la población penal, por lo que decidieron iniciar el reclamo”*, añadió la directora del OVP.

El Observatorio Venezolano de Prisiones, una ONG que monitorea el estado de las cárceles en el país, también se refirió a la situación como una “situación irregular”. La directora del observatorio, Carolina Girón, ha pedido una investigación exhaustiva para aclarar lo sucedido, tras una “dudosa” primera versión de las autoridades, por la que los presos intentaron fugarse “a plena luz del día”.

*Según la ONG, la cárcel está sobrepoblada: en ella hay recluidos 2.500 presos cuando su capacidad habitual es de 750, y son “víctimas del hacinamiento y la desidia”.*

Los heridos de mayor gravedad fueron trasladados al hospital Dr. Miguel Oraá, el cual colapsó debido a la gran cantidad de pacientes, mientras que los fallecidos fueron llevados a una morgue improvisada en las proximidades de la cárcel en la localidad de Guanare, estado de Portuguesa, donde serán identificados para, posteriormente, informar a sus familiares.













































OVP: Motín en cárcel de Guanare deja al menos 47 fallecidos - Runrun


Venezuela: al menos 46 presos muertos en la cárcel de Guanare y el hospital local colapsó por la cantidad de heridos

Las dramáticas fotos de la masacre del régimen de Maduro en la cárcel de Guanare donde asesinaron a 47 presos


----------



## Arepa (9 May 2020)




----------



## Arepa (13 May 2020)




----------



## Arepa (24 May 2020)

@CAMIMPEG_FANB (DGCIM) vende gasolina a 7$ x Lts a los molineros de El Callao. 70 lts x 9 gr de oro. No se expende en las estaciones de combustible. Operan en Mina Hecla. Oficializaron militarmente el contrabando. Le pagan a PDVSA 1kgr de Oro ( 53.830$) x 36mil lts de Gasolina.

Dejando así a los pobladores de El Callao, a merced de los uniformados. He ahí la “lealtad” de Padrino con la #NarcoDictadura. Y ahora saben para quien llega la gasolina al sur del Orinoco. Eso es parte del entramado a desarticular en el Arco Minero.


----------



## Arepa (24 May 2020)




----------



## Arepa (24 May 2020)




----------



## Arepa (25 May 2020)

Hoy se cumplen 3 años del asesinato de Manuel Sosa, quien murió por un disparo en cuello cuando manifestaba en Cabudare, estado Lara. Manuel tenía 33 años, trabajaba en control de calidad de alimentos y era padre de un niño de 5 años cuando fue asesinado 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EY3SadQWAAAhkdc?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## Arepa (27 May 2020)

La tragedia venezolana resultó ser el negocio más rentable en 20 años de chavismo.


----------



## Arepa (1 Jun 2020)

Reporte Ya on Twitter


----------



## Arepa (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## Saturnin (5 Jun 2020)

*Se olvida el criminal bloqueo norteamericano y de sus aliados.*


----------



## Arepa (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## Arepa (5 Jun 2020)

*
Destrucción de PDVSA tras 20 años de revolución*


----------



## Arepa (5 Jun 2020)

La #MigraciónVenezolana, que es la más grande de la historia de la región y la segunda más numerosa del mundo, solo por detrás del éxodo producido por la guerra en Siria, las razones expuestas en la gráfica.







Teniendo en cuenta que Venezuela es uno de los países con más muertes violentas (330.000) sin conflicto bélico, no es de extrañar que el 69% jóvenes perciban que el problema principal que ha generado la éxodo es la situación económica,







que se traduce básicamente en hiperinflación, seguido de las causas políticas que han generado conflictos y violencia, y el factor social, que incluye la percepción de inseguridad y violencia.


----------



## Arepa (13 Jun 2020)

*Detenido el testaferro de Maduro, Alex Saab, en Cabo Verde
*
El arrestado fue un hombre clave en el acuerdo entre Venezuela e Irán para importar combustible desde Teherán

El empresario colombiano Alex Nain Saab Moran, señalado por la justicia de Estados Unidos de ser uno de los testaferros del presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, ha sido detenido en el archipiélago africano de Cabo Verde, según fuentes conocedoras de la operación al diario ‘El Tiempo’. De momento se desconoce cuál ha sido el motivo del arresto y si su aprehensión se debe a la alerta de Interpol interpuesta por Estados Unidos para lograr su captura.

Según Europa Press, la detención, cuya fecha exacta no se ha concretado, ocurrió después de que su avión, de carácter privado pero con identificación venezolana, fuera aprehendido nada más aterrizar para repostar combustible mientras cubría una ruta de Rusia a Irán, según la información que baraja El Tiempo, corroborada según el medio por el entorno del empresario.

El detenido es un agente financiero colombiano al que Estados Unidos acusa de ser uno de los hombres más poderosos de Maduro. El pasado mes de mayo se dio a conocer que Saab había sido designado por el presidente venezolano para impulsar un acuerdo de intercambio de oro por aditivos de combustible con Irán.

*Algunos medios consideran que la detención del empresario colombiano “es un golpe moral, político y económico para la tiranía en Venezuela que se ha mantenido en el poder gracias a la ayuda de países como Rusia, Irán y Turquía”.*

La primera en apuntar a Alex Saab fue la huida fiscal venezolana Luisa Ortega, quien entregó pistas de los negocios y operaciones de lavado de activos. En Colombia, según la prensa local, le acaban de ser incautados 8 bienes, por 35.000 millones de pesos, vinculados a una vieja operación de importaciones ficticias.

Saab ayudó a negociar el acuerdo de Irán con el ministro de Petróleo venezolano, Tareck El Aissami, según informaron en su momento a Bloomberg fuentes próximas a otros encargos previos del empresario, como el refuerzo de la relación de Venezuela con Turquía, a través del envío de 900 millones de dólares en oro en 2018.

En aquella época, las autoridades estadounidenses temieron que parte del oro acabara llegando a Irán, incumpliendo así el régimen de sanciones. Hace apenas tres días *la Fiscalía colombiana confiscó a Saab bienes por valor de 10 millones de dólares, tras acusarle de realizar exportaciones e importaciones ficticias a través de varias compañías, entre ellas la textilera Shatex, para lavar millones de dólares en activos.
*
En el pasado, Saab había usado una sociedad mercantil en Hong Kong para exportar alimentos a Venezuela. Entonces, ya había negociado más de 200 millones de dólares con el Gobierno para proveer de los productos que reparte el Estado a los receptores del programa Comités Locales de Abastecimiento y Planificación (CLAP), que comenzó a operar en 2016.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2020)

*Esperanza de vida en Venezuela desciende 3,7 años en tan solo 5 años*

Para los investigadores, Venezuela se ha alejado de sus pares suramericanos para acercarse a la situación de países del continente africano


*Venezuela es el país más pobre de América Latina. *En tan solo un año, los hogares pobres de ingreso –aquellos con un ingreso per cápita insuficiente para cubrir todas sus necesidades- pasaron de 91 a 96 %. Además, 65 % son hoy parte de una _*“pobreza multidimensional” *_que, además de la entrada de dinero al grupo considera otras variables relacionadas con el empleo, la educación, la vivienda y los servicios públicos. En 2018, este indicador se situaba en 51 %.







*Así lo establece la más reciente Encuesta de Condiciones de Vida 2019-2020, que fue presentada este martes, 7 de julio, por investigadores de la Universidad Católica Andrés Bello y que se considera el más importante instrumento de medición del estándar de vida de los habitantes de la nación ante el silencio gubernamental que desde hace más de un lustro existe sobre estas cifras.

El estudio, hecho entre noviembre de 2019 y marzo de 2020 en casi 10.000 hogares*, indica además de 41 % de la población está en situación de pobreza crónica. *“Los niveles de pobreza y desigualdad nos han ubicado en posiciones inimaginables en otro tiempo en el contexto de América Latina y del mundo. Venezuela se ha alejado considerablemente de sus pares suramericanos, acercándose a la situación que ostentan algunos países del continente africano”*, apunta la investigación.

https://runrunes.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/Screen-Shot-2020-07-07-at-1.51.00-PM-
640x481.png

*La Encovi también revela que 79,3 % de los venezolanos no tienen como cubrir la canasta de alimentos.* La cifra preocupa más cuando se compara con los resultados vinculados a la ingesta: hasta marzo, apenas 7% de los hogares no sufría de inseguridad alimentaria, un número que llegó a 3 % en medio de la coyuntura por la COVID-19. La inseguridad alimentaria severa afecta hoy a 33 % de la población.







88 % de los encuestados afirmó que se preocupó porque los alimentos se acabaran en su hogar, mientras que 57 % dijo que se había quedado totalmente desabastecido en algún momento. 79 % dijo que en casa dejó de tener una alimentación saludable y 79 % confesó que esta era poco variada.







Todo el cuadro reveló también las enormes brechas que existen en la población en cuanto al consumo de proteínas. Aunque no hay mucha diferencia entre la cantidad de carbohidratos que se ingieren en todos los estratos, los más ricos comen carne cinco veces más que los más pobres.

El estudio establece que la desnutrición crónica o talla baja alcanzó a 30 % de los niños (639.000 aproximadamente) menores de 5 años, un porcentaje que en la región está solo por encima de Guatemala (46,7 %). Nuevamente, los investigadores señalan que esta cifra está más cercana a las del continente africano, donde Nigeria y Camerún presentan porcentaje similares: 33 % y 31,7 %, respectivamente.








*Más viejos y con menos esperanza de vida*

La Encovi 2019-2020 incluyó preguntas vinculadas al fenómeno de la migración y determinó que el carácter forzado de estos movimientos masivos trastocó la transición demográfica e impactó en el volumen y la composición de la población. Así, en lugar de los 32 millones de habitantes que para este momento debía tener Venezuela, de acuerdo con las estimaciones hechas por el Instituto Nacional de Estadísticas en el censo 2011, en el país solo viven alrededor de 28 millones de personas._* “Son 4 millones menos como resultado de la combinación de una intensa emigración de 15 a 39 años, menor producción de nacimientos e incremento de la mortalidad”*_, indica la encuesta.







Este proceso aceleró el envejecimiento de la población, ya que entre 2015 y 2020, la cantidad de mayores de 60 años subió de 10 a 12 %. Al mismo tiempo, se detectó que hay una mayor cantidad de hogares unipersonales así como también una feminización de la jefatura de las viviendas.







Mientras, el empeoramiento de las condiciones de vida afectó tanto en niños como en mayores: la tasa de mortalidad infantil es de 26 por 1.000 en lugar de 12, lo que sitúa al país en el mismo panorama por el que atravesaba entre 1985 y 1990. Además, quienes nacieron en el último quinquenio, vivirán 3,7 años menos a lo pronosticado en las proyecciones oficiales, revela la investigación.

En el ámbito educativo, el estudio alerta que no hay progreso alguno en la cobertura y estima que hay al menos 1,7 millones de personas (entre los 3 y 24 años) menos en todo el sistema educativo. El grupo etario más afectado por este fenómeno es el de 18 a 24 años, correspondiente a la educación universitaria, cuya demanda bajó a la mitad en los últimos cinco años. Todo conduce al crecimiento del riesgo de inclusión entre quienes no asisten regularmente a clases y registran un severo rezago escolar.







La encuesta apunta que *la pérdida del poder adquisitivo *ha provocado que cada vez menos personas puedan costearse la educación privada. Apenas 15% de la población estudia en instituciones pagas.

En cuanto al empleo, la Encovi señala que la población en Venezuela tiene el nivel de participación en la actividad económica más bajo de la región. Subraya también la amplitud de la brecha (más de 30 puntos porcentuales en todos los grupos etarios) entre hombres y mujeres que están integrados al mercado de trabajo.







*La intensidad del trabajo también fue considerada:* 70% trabaja más de 35 horas a la semana, mientras que 24 % labora más de 46 horas en siete días. Quienes están fuera de estos grupos, 23% de la población, respondieron que preferirían trabajar más horas (65 %) y ha hecho diligencias para lograr este cometido (54 %).










El amplio estudio de la Encovi 2019-2020 puede consultarse en su propia web: Encovi 2019 | Encuesta Nacional de Condiciones


----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2020)

@*SaMuLeRo*
que es de tu vida??


----------



## Arepa (23 Ago 2020)




----------



## Arepa (27 Ago 2020)




----------



## Arepa (3 Sep 2020)




----------



## Arepa (7 Sep 2020)




----------



## Arepa (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Arepa (10 Sep 2020)

En Aragua y Miranda ni las gasolineras a precio internacional tienen combustible


----------



## Arepa (12 Sep 2020)

https://twitter.com/emiliofajardol/status/1304465919087915009?s=20

https://twitter.com/FatimaSoaresAN/status/1304443768171630604?s=20

https://twitter.com/Pr1meroJusticia/status/1304406400760786944?s=20

https://twitter.com/Richsandoval/status/1304493746264911878?s=20

https://twitter.com/Pr1meroJusticia/status/1304513012599083010?s=20

https://twitter.com/franciscopjlama/status/1304493634121871360?s=20

https://twitter.com/andresricardo85/status/1303846004760944640?s=20

https://twitter.com/andresricardo85/status/1303762734614564872?s=20

https://twitter.com/JoseAMendozaPJ/status/1304379977383710720?s=20

https://twitter.com/Pablojdiazr/status/1304563553408561158?s=20

https://twitter.com/bozotamayo/status/1304409895127732224?s=20

https://twitter.com/ChacaoPJ/status/1304433547227410432?s=20

https://twitter.com/RobertoPatino/status/1304466951889203201?s=20

https://twitter.com/gustavoadolfo23/status/1304563361141719040?s=20


----------



## Arepa (16 Sep 2020)

https://twitter.com/traffiCARACAS/status/1306255043067289601?s=20

https://twitter.com/traffiCARACAS/status/1306244588844318720?s=20

https://twitter.com/traffiCARACAS/status/1306207884284493824?s=20

https://twitter.com/traffiCARACAS/status/1306021156282142720

https://twitter.com/observatoriomo2/status/1306247074120425476?s=20

https://twitter.com/Madepalmar/status/1306073208534249472?s=20


----------



## Arepa (16 Sep 2020)

Impresiona el grado de detalle en la revisión de casos por parte de la Misión Internacional Independiente de Determinación de los Hechos. 

Por primera vez en un informe del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU sobre Venezuela veo gráficos para ilustrar graves violaciones.













Mapas de fosas comunes, ubicación de centros de detención con imágenes satelitales y planos de salas de tortura... No se ahorraron nada los comisionados que redactaron el informe de la Misión Internacional Independiente de Determinación de los Hechos:



























Es muy significativo que la Misión Internacional Independiente de Determinación de los Hechos reconozca el peso de la #corrupción en las violaciones de derechos humanas ocurridas sistemáticamente en Venezuela:


----------



## Arepa (22 Sep 2020)




----------



## Arepa (22 Sep 2020)




----------



## Arepa (23 Sep 2020)

Así el Chavismo suele borrar evidencias y no es la primera vez que sucede:












https://twitter.com/Fran_Reporta/status/1308840297770749953?s=20

https://twitter.com/Fran_Reporta/status/1308841578434383874?s=20

https://twitter.com/Fran_Reporta/status/1308842505941774338?s=20

https://twitter.com/LuisCarlos/status/1308834813969928194?s=20

https://twitter.com/KaryPerazaR/status/1308771092618674177?s=20

https://twitter.com/HendersonMaldo1/status/1308486929776771072?s=20

https://twitter.com/jadesdelgado/status/1307869163726266368

https://twitter.com/DelmiroDeBarrio/status/1308675376214876161?s=20

https://twitter.com/DelmiroDeBarrio/status/1308675376214876161?s=20

https://twitter.com/ElPitazoTV/status/1308841072479686663


----------



## Arepa (27 Sep 2020)

Recórd de pobreza: sueldo mínimo en Venezuela es un dólar al mes


----------



## Nicors (27 Sep 2020)

Bachelet denuncia más de 2.000 ejecuciones extrajudiciales en Venezuela en 2020

Michelle Bachelet, Alta Comisionada de los DD.HH. de la ONU, recomendó por segunda vez al régimen de Nicolás Maduro la eliminación del cuerpo policial Fuerza de Acciones Especiales (Faes) debido* al incremento de las ejecuciones extrajudiciales* que se han saldado con el asesinato de más de 2.000 jóvenes en lo que va de año.

La expresidenta de Chile presentó su informe de actualización, donde «le preocupan los altos números de muertes de jóvenes* en barrios marginados* como resultado de operativos de seguridad. Basado en un análisis de fuentes abiertas, mi Oficina registró 711 muertes de junio a agosto, llegando a más de 2.000 muertes desde enero de 2020».

Calificó de positivas la detención de cinco miembros de la Faes, presuntamente responsables de la muerte de dos personas en Zulia el 21 de agosto. «Las declaraciones públicas del Fiscal General sobre este caso muestran* un patrón similar *al documentado por mi Oficina, en los que, tras ejecutar a las víctimas ya neutralizadas, los cuerpos de seguridad las roban y manipulan la evidencia para presentar los hechos como un enfrentamiento», citó en su informe.


Bachelet resaltó que el Ministerio Público venezolano informó que recientemente se* habría imputado a 70 funcionarios* de las Faes en distintos estados del país.

Su preocupación coincide con el informe que presentó la Misión Internacional Independiente de la ONU, presidida por Marta Valiñas, quien en rueda telemática con los miembros de Caracas Press Club, entre ellos ABC, dijo que «funcionarios de las Faes *confirmaron códigos y recibir órdenes de superiores *para matar en vez de detener y juzgar».

El informe de Bachelet actualizado fue presentado en la 45 sesión del Consejo de Derechos Humanos en Ginebra donde se denuncian *las graves violaciones de los DD.HH.* que se han ejecutado en Venezuela durante la pandemia del coronavirus.

Su oficina en Caracas siguió documentando casos de represión de protestas pacíficas en el contexto del Estado de alarma vigente desde marzo, incluyendo *detenciones de manifestantes*, quienes protestan por los bajos salarios y pensiones, las deficiencias de servicios públicos y la escasez de gasolina.

Subrayó que aún existen restricciones a la libertad de expresión. «Esto incluye la aplicación de *la legislación en contra del odio*, ataques en contra de defensores de derechos humanos y agresiones y detenciones de periodistas», refirió.

Sobre el retorno de los migrantes venezolanos al país, reconoció los esfuerzos de las autoridades, sin embargo, manifestó su preocupación sobre *el discurso estigmatizador *de algunas autoridades que los responsabilizan de introducir la Covid-19 en Venezuela.

Al referirse a la crisis generada por el Covid-19, aseveró que la pandemia se ha sumado* a otras emergencias previas*, como la alimentaria.

«Caritas reportó que la tasa de *desnutrición aguda infantil *alcanzó el 15 por ciento en julio de 2020. También reportó que un mayor número de familias acuden a estrategias de sobrevivencia, incluso dejar de comer para que otro familiar pueda hacerlo», acotó.

El salario mínimo cayó hoy* a menos de 1 dólar *(0,90) que solo alcanza para comprar una docena de huevos, y la inflación a más de 3.000%.

COMUNISTAS: ASESINOS DEL PUEBLO.


----------



## Arepa (19 Oct 2020)

#EspecialesARI #ChavismoInc Chavismo INC: Los nuevos ricos en barrios exclusivos de Estados Unidos 

Los venezolanos ocupan los primeros puestos del ranking de inversión inmobiliaria en la Florida. Once exfuncionarios de Pdvsa, contratistas de alto perfil del chavismo, personajes imputados por la justicia estadounidense y hasta un familiar del presidente Maduro incluido en la lista Clinton, realizaron compras por más de 60 millones de dólares en propiedades.

Apartamentos lujosos con granito italiano, electrodomésticos de última generación, vistas privilegiadas de las principales ciudades estadounidenses y valoradas en millones de dólares. Así son los inmuebles que tienen exaltos cargos gubernamentales, exfuncionarios de Pdvsa y contratistas de alto perfil del chavismo en Estados Unidos. 

Disfruta este especial ingresando a la web: www.chavismoinc.com


----------



## Arepa (23 Oct 2020)

Fincen Files: El supuesto testaferro de Diosdado Cabello nunca salía sin “ella
*
Un informe de seguimiento de American Express al Departamento del Tesoro en 2017 reportaba que los estados de cuenta de su cliente venezolano, Rafael Sarría, registraban hasta entonces dos millones y medio de dólares en pagos sospechosos. El derroche con sus tarjetas de crédito lo financiaba la cercanía al número dos del chavismo, a quien había conocido más tres décadas antes en la Academia Militar. Sarría abandonó la carrera castrense y no pudo acumular soles en las charreteras, pero sí propiedades y empresas que se han multiplicado en la última década, al menos hasta 2018, cuando fue objeto de sanciones de Washington.*

Por Lorena Meléndez 

*Quizás si Rafael Sarría Díaz se hubiera graduado en la Academia Militar*, su destino hubiese sido diferente. Probablemente hubiese actuado en la intentona golpista que Hugo Chávez encabezó el 4 de febrero de 1992. Quizás, ya en la Quinta República, se hubiese convertido en miembro del gabinete de gobierno. Es posible que todavía hoy detentara algo de poder e influencia y que desde julio pasado hubiese formado parte del lote de militares que pasó a retiro por orden de Nicolás Maduro.

*Pero hasta allí el juego de Si hubiera.* En la realidad su camino fue distinto: no completó la carrera militar y, en lugar de convertirse en una figura de gobierno en un régimen de marcado perfil castrense, pasó a estar a la sombra de quien es considerado el segundo hombre más poderoso de Venezuela: el presidente de la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente (ANC), teniente del ejército -ascendido a capitán, aunque inactivo, en 2013– Diosdado Cabello. Y aún en esa penumbra quedó al descubierto: Estados Unidos señala abiertamente a Sarría de ser el testaferro del número dos del chavismo.

*Fue el 18 de mayo de 2018 cuando Sarría Díaz quedó al desnudo.* Ese día se confirmó lo que periodistas, websites informativos y reportes de inteligencia venían denunciando desde hacía años. La Oficina de Control de Bienes Extranjeros (Ofac, por sus siglas en inglés) del Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos lo incluyó en su lista negra -la Special Designated Nationals List, también conocida como la Lista Clinton- el mismo día que también inscribió a Cabello, a su esposa, la ex ministra de Turismo y de Obras Públicas, Marleny Josefina Contreras Hernández; y a su hermano, el superintendente para el Servicio Nacional Integrado de Administración Aduanera y Tributaria (Seniat), José David Cabello. El presunto testaferro quedó así sancionado, con sus activos congelados, mientras que varias de sus empresas y propiedades en Estados Unidos fueron bloqueadas para hacer negocio alguno con un ciudadano o compañía de ese país.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Oct 2020)

El problema fundamental de Venezuela no es ni el chavismo, ni el socialismo, ni Maduro, ni nada de eso, bueno, eso también, pero el problema de base y fundamental es que está llena de marrones.

Si Venezuela estuviera habitada por japoneses o alemanes, sería Japón 2 o Alemania 2.


----------



## Arepa (19 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (24 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (28 Nov 2020)

https://twitter.com/Josparra2/status/1332481170500673537?s=20


----------



## Arepa (28 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (30 Nov 2020)




----------



## Arepa (6 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (8 Dic 2020)

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1335692713220591617?s=20

https://twitter.com/Gbastidas/status/1335687220087369730?s=20

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1335640454671593475?s=20

https://twitter.com/Adriananunezr/status/1335684340706127872?s=20

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1335624883452207107?s=20

https://twitter.com/carlosi_suarez/status/1335667490974797824?s=20

https://twitter.com/ElPitazoTV/status/1335643035070324736?s=20

https://twitter.com/carlosi_suarez/status/1335664493251219457?s=20

https://twitter.com/puzkas/status/1335650204230545408?s=20

https://twitter.com/_Provea/status/1335656345639514118?s=20

https://twitter.com/TotiPI/status/1335654295979634689?s=20


----------



## Arepa (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (11 Dic 2020)

Toddy = Colacao, pero el Toddy es mejor 








https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1337107826817298434?s=20

https://twitter.com/victoramaya/status/1336876481864232960?s=20

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1336855824854085632?s=20

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1335950388646785027?s=20

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1336733281493147648?s=20

https://twitter.com/AsktoMandrake/status/1336336757755822083?s=20

https://twitter.com/LDanieri/status/1336311385114992642?s=20


----------



## Arepa (13 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (20 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (23 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (23 Dic 2020)

España, cómplice:


----------



## Arepa (31 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arepa (7 Ene 2021)

El país se cae a pedazos por falta de mantenimiento …normal:


----------



## Arepa (7 Ene 2021)

Los Chavistas han asaltado la Asamblea Nacional esto fue hace 4 años cuando la oposicón fake Venezolana tomó posesión de la misma.:


----------



## Arepa (10 Ene 2021)

*¿Quiénes son los venezolanos que compran casa en Madrid?

Clase media, emprendedores venezolanos que han montado negocios, fortunas tradicionales y nuevos ricos o “bolichicos” surgidos a la sombra del chavismo invirtieron en inmuebles en Madrid, España*

Madrid es una de las caras del éxodo venezolano. Según datos del último padrón municipal, actualizado el 1 de julio de 2020, en la capital de España residen 42.240 venezolanos. Por detrás de la rumana, la venezolana es la segunda nacionalidad extranjera en una ciudad en la que viven más de medio millón de foráneos.

*“Aparte de hablar el mismo idioma, Madrid se parece un poco al estilo de vida y al movimiento cultural y la oferta gastronómica de Caracas en su momento de esplendor, en la década de los 80 y tal vez parte de los 90, la mejor versión de Caracas. En Madrid hay tiendas de lujo, restaurantes con estrellas Michelin, y la posibilidad de caminar por la calle, a diferencia de Miami, la otra meca de los latinoamericanos con dinero, donde siempre hay que tomar el auto”*, dijo a la Deutsche Welle David Placer, periodista y escritor venezolano afincado en Madrid.
*
Impacto en el mercado inmobiliario*

El mercado inmobiliario de la capital también percibe la mayor presencia venezolana. Un estudio de la inmobiliaria Redpiso, publicado en 2018, señalaba que los venezolanos encabezaban la adquisición extranjera de viviendas en Madrid, por encima de rusos y chinos, quienes más compraban hasta entonces. El precio medio que pagaban era de 565.000 euros por un departamento de 120 metros cuadrados en los distritos acomodados de la capital.

No muchas familias españolas pueden permitirse pagar medio millón de euros por una vivienda y la mayoría se ven obligadas a endeudarse fuertemente para poder pagarlas o mudarse a lugares más asequibles para vivir. El centro de la capital se ha visto vaciado en los últimos años de familias con niños.

*La clase media: emprender o invertir

¿Quiénes son los venezolanos que pueden permitirse comprar vivienda en Madrid? 

“Por un lado, está la clase media venezolana, profesionales con estudios, que han hecho carrera en las finanzas, la banca, los servicios, la industria… Es gente que tiene dinero para comprar un piso en barrios modestos de Madrid. Además, el venezolano es muy emprendedor. Es una clase pujante, que monta negocios, sobre todo en la restauración, y les suele ir bien”*, dice Placer, y enumera algunos de estos emprendimientos, como la cadena de restaurantes Goiko, las cafeterías Mamá Framboise, o la empresa Antojos Araguaney, que acaba de montar una fábrica de quesos y exporta productos venezolanos.

*Lea el artículo completo aquí:* ¿Quiénes son los venezolanos que compran casa en Madrid? - Runrun


----------



## Arepa (19 Ene 2021)

Es evidente que el gobierno hizo tendencia el tema de los Ferrari para distraer el caso de los pedófilos de Apure. Militares y miembros del gobierno involucrados


----------



## Arepa (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Decipher (8 Abr 2021)

Arepa dijo:


>



Un clásico del socialismo.


----------



## Arepa (11 Abr 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Un clásico del socialismo.



malditos militares


----------



## Arepa (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## Decipher (13 Abr 2021)

Arepa dijo:


>



Peor que Zimbabue


----------



## Arepa (19 Abr 2021)

Tal día como hoy en el año 2017, cuando las personas aún creían en la oposición Venezolana y antes del gran éxodo:


----------



## Arepa (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## Arepa (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Arepa (18 May 2021)

A 20 minutos de Cúcuta, en una de las trochas que comunica a Venezuela con Colombia, viven más de 30 niños 《no acompañados》, entre los 5 y los 17 años. Niñas embarazadas tras haber sido violadas, pequeñitas que se prostituyen por 5.000 pesos. 
Algunos salieron a pie desde VE solos y otros que fueron abandonados por sus padres en el camino. Es una tragedia enorme porque además se enfrentan al peligro de morir tiroteados durante los enfrentamientos entre el Tren de Aragua y el ELN por el control del tráfico en la zona. Se enfrentan además al reclutamiento.

Y a las crecidas del río Táchira. Hay una fundación colombiana que los ayuda, pero ellos no quieren ir a Bienestar Familiar (el equivalente al Consejo de Protección del Niño y del Adolescente en VE) porque no pueden trabajar para ayudar a su familia y a los otros niños.

Uno de los niños le dice al periodista que los entrevista: "A VECES LO QUE NO QUIERO ES ESTAR MÁS EN ESTE MUNDO".


----------



## Arepa (23 May 2021)

Agosto 1975 los Primeros paso de la caìda de un Gran País.....


----------



## Arepa (31 May 2021)




----------



## Decipher (31 May 2021)

Arepa dijo:


>



En Venezuela solo hay una via. La militar y de resistencia armada.


----------



## Arepa (31 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> En Venezuela solo hay una via. La militar y de resistencia armada.



Con los militares no contamos.


----------



## Decipher (31 May 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> Con los militares no contamos.



CONTRA los militares. Guerrillas y resistencia armada, no hay otro camino.


----------



## Galvani (31 May 2021)

¿Pero en ese país no tiene huevos la gente o que? Y decimos que en España... ¿Cuándo va a unirse la gente? Hay mucho rojo parece.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Pero en ese país no tiene huevos la gente o que? Y decimos que en España... ¿Cuándo va a unirse la gente? Hay mucho rojo parece.



La mayoria prefirieron huir.


----------



## skan (1 Jun 2021)

Pase lo que pase siempre le echarán las culpas a los demás


----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Pero en ese país no tiene huevos la gente o que? Y decimos que en España... ¿Cuándo va a unirse la gente? Hay mucho rojo parece.






Decipher dijo:


> La mayoria prefirieron huir.



Que comentario tan lamentable, lastima que no estaba por aqui en 2017 para mostrarles la masacre que cometió el gobierno contra los manifestantes, gente asesinada o herida que quedo discapacitada de por vida y a los gobiernos del mundo, poco el importo, comenzando por el vuestro.
La gente huyo, por que se dio cuenta que la oposición Venezolana es un fake total y se cansaron que las hirieran o las asesinaran en vano.
Los Venezolanos no tienen armas para salir a matar militares, salimos con palos y piedras?

ya me encargare de postear a los asesinados, presos y herido para que se hagan una idea.


----------



## Decipher (16 Jun 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> Que comentario tan lamentable, lastima que no estaba por aqui en 2017 para mostrarles la masacre que cometió el gobierno contra los manifestantes, gente asesinada o herida que quedo discapacitada de por vida y a los gobiernos del mundo, poco el importo, comenzando por el vuestro.
> La gente huyo, por que se dio cuenta que la oposición Venezolana es un fake total y se cansaron que las hirieran o las asesinaran en vano.
> Los Venezolanos no tienen armas para salir a matar militares, salimos con palos y piedras?
> 
> ya me encargare de postear a los asesinados, presos y herido para que se hagan una idea.



Compren armas, trafiquen con droga, consigan remesas de exiliados, hagan explosivos, monten una guerrilla, busquen gobiernos afines, roben las armas a los militares. La triste realidad es que los venezolanos son cobardes que prefieren huir a luchar.


----------



## Arepa (17 Jun 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Compren armas, trafiquen con droga, consigan remesas de exiliados, hagan explosivos, monten una guerrilla, busquen gobiernos afines, roben las armas a los militares. La triste realidad es que los venezolanos son cobardes que prefieren huir a luchar.



Gracias por la idea, le diré a mis vecinos.


----------



## Decipher (17 Jun 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> Gracias por la idea, le diré a mis vecinos.



A ver si se animan, porque lo que teneis es una dictadura y de otra forma no la vais a echar. O eso o aguantarse, pero que no os engañe la apariencia de democracia, en Venezuela ya no hay democracia.


----------



## Arepa (20 Jun 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> A ver si se animan, porque lo que teneis es una dictadura y de otra forma no la vais a echar. O eso o aguantarse, pero que no os engañe la apariencia de democracia, en Venezuela ya no hay democracia.



No lo vas a entender a menos que vivas aquí.


----------



## Decipher (20 Jun 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> No lo vas a entender a menos que vivas aquí.



Entiendo perfectamente que vivis en una dictadura.


----------



## Arepa (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Arepa (8 Jul 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente que vivis en una dictadura.



No, no lo entenderías hay que estar aquí adentro.


----------



## Decipher (8 Jul 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> No, no lo entenderías hay que estar aquí adentro.



No necesito estar ahí para comprenderlo mejor que muchos de los que están ahí.


----------



## Arepa (9 Jul 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No necesito estar ahí para comprenderlo mejor que muchos de los que están ahí.



La Trampa del ego.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jul 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> La Trampa del ego.



Preguntaselo a todos los que se largaron.


----------



## Nicors (9 Jul 2021)

Arepa dijo:


> No, no lo entenderías hay que estar aquí adentro.



Expliquelo señor. A mi como tinerfeño me une un sentimiento por Venezuela, además servirá, espero, para que los rojos abran los ojos.


----------



## Arepa (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Arepa (28 Sep 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Expliquelo señor. A mi como tinerfeño me une un sentimiento por Venezuela, además servirá, espero, para que los rojos abran los ojos.



Soy mujer.


----------



## Arepa (3 Ene 2022)

*Venezuela se está recuperando:*

Grupos irregulares provocaron un tiroteo en Barrancas del Orinoco, ubicado en el estado venezolano de Monagas que dejó ocho muertos y unos 20 heridos. La razón, el presunto dominio control del río Orinoco para el contrabando:


----------



## Arepa (16 Jun 2022)

Hice un vocaroo para otro foro hablando de la actualidad en el país, si desean escucharlo, aquí lo dejo:


----------



## chemarin (16 Jun 2022)

Uno de los delincuentes pagados por Venezuela para hacerles propaganda, @mazuste , anda explícale a esta señora venezolana por qué ella vive en el paraíso sin haberse dado cuenta.


----------



## Arepa (19 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Uno de los delincuentes pagados por Venezuela para hacerles propaganda, @mazuste , anda explícale a esta señora venezolana por qué ella vive en el paraíso sin haberse dado cuenta.



Gracias ya estuvo en otro atacándome, aquí.


----------

